# Is your book in a 'Top 100' Best Seller category on Amazon NOW? List it here!



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon! 
18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!



#Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

WAHOO!!!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

YAY Sean!

The best I got was #8, but I'm still in the top #20 right now for Opal Fire. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals


----------



## FastPop

I haven't searched all of our books (we've got a lot!) but I noticed this one yesterday is in the top 100 of a category:

Ivy League: What To Know Before You Go (FastPop Books)

[#68 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Education > College Guides]


----------



## bellaandre

This is a fun thread! Mine are all erotic -   - and here they are (if anyone knows how to add the kindleboards associate tag onto these, please let me know and I'll modify my links! thx!

GAME FOR LOVE
#580 Paid in Kindle Store 
    * #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica 

CANDY STORE
#2,681 Paid in Kindle Store 
    * #53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 

LOVE ME
#3,253 Paid in Kindle Store 
    * #84 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Lucy Kevin

I'm excited to have one in a top 100 chart on Amazon right now!

    #26 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women
    #40 in Books > Children's Books > People & Places > Girls & Women
    #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance

SEATTLE GIRL


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

#11 on Fantasy Adventure, vol. I of the Norothian Cycle.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

BarbraAnnino said:


> YAY Sean!
> 
> The best I got was #8, but I'm still in the top #20 right now for Opal Fire. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QGYHFI
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #19 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals


Yay, Barbra! That's fantastic. Congrats!!!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Awesome stuff! Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town has gone as high as #2 in CHILDREN'S BOOK --> BOYS & MEN.

That was a while back though. It's also been in the Top 20 of Children's Books --> Horror, etc.


----------



## David Wisehart

_Devil's Lair_ is currently:

#13,799 Paid in Kindle Store
#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

David


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

FastPop said:


> I haven't searched all of our books (we've got a lot!) but I noticed this one yesterday is in the top 100 of a category:
> 
> Ivy League: What To Know Before You Go (FastPop Books)
> 
> [#68 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Education > College Guides]


Cool, FastPop, that's fantastic! Congrats!!!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

bellaandre said:


> This is a fun thread! Mine are all erotic -  - and here they are (if anyone knows how to add the kindleboards associate tag onto these, please let me know and I'll modify my links! thx!
> 
> GAME FOR LOVE
> #580 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica
> 
> CANDY STORE
> #2,681 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
> 
> LOVE ME
> #3,253 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #84 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


Bella, that's absolutely incredible! You're on fire right now with your 3 books. CONGRATS!!! Are you planning a new release to join them in the sales ranks soon?


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Question:

How do these categories come about? Amazon allows 2 tags, right? Here are the ones I chose for my book:

FICTION > Mystery & Detective > Women Sleuths
FICTION > Humorous

Yet the category I ranked in is not what I chose, plus I see up to 3 categories for other titles. So does it help to play with the tags? Because my book has some paranormal elements and I wondered if that should be my category. Or is this one of those Amazon mysteries that just happens?


----------



## fluffygood

Okey, here's mine.

Dragon's Alphabet Soup: Learn ABC with Eric the Dragon [Kindle Edition]

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,910 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Education > Preschool & Kindergarten
* #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Family Life
* #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Family Life > New Baby


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

BarbraAnnino said:


> Question:
> 
> How do these categories come about? Amazon allows 2 tags, right? Here are the ones I chose for my book:
> 
> FICTION > Mystery & Detective > Women Sleuths
> FICTION > Humorous
> 
> Yet the category I ranked in is not what I chose, plus I see up to 3 categories for other titles. So does it help to play with the tags? Because my book has some paranormal elements and I wondered if that should be my category. Or is this one of those Amazon mysteries that just happens?


Not sure. I chose my categories through the KDP site. Outside of that, who knows what other factors come into play on Amazon. I'm not sure if any has all the answers, but it's sure fun to rank in the Top 100 in any category!!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis is #61 in Science Fiction
Chasing the Ghost is #50 in men's adventure


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Congratulations everyone!

*Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,847 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
#36 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

*Vestal Virgin*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,546 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Rome
#21 in Books > History > Ancient > Rome
#36 in Books > History > Europe > Italy

My fave: when I first released Vestal Virgin it showed up as: #1 in hot new releases>ancient Rome LOL I love being ahead of Virgil


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm in the top 100 in the UK for:

Out of Time
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #53 in Books > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure

My other three can hit the top 100 in the UK with even less sales than the US versions, but this one stays consistent in the UK Kindle store. It seems like its getting harder and harder to break through the top 100 in the US since Christmas.


----------



## Beth O

Sure, I'll play.

ROMANTICALLY CHALLENGED:
#695 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals 
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal 
#7 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal 


HONEYMOON FOR ONE:
#1,237 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor 
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths 


HOW I LEARNED TO LOVE THE WALRUS:
#815 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor 
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#48 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Michael Harris

Always On Sunday:  An Inside View of Ed Sullivan, the Beatles, Elvis, Sinatra and Ed's Other Guests
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Television > Direction & Production
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Television > History & Criticism
#34 in Books > Entertainment > Television > Direction & Production
(as of this moment #6 but has been #1 often, including the last few days).

The Atomic Times:  My H-Bomb Year at the Pacific Proving Ground
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Conventional
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Military History > Veterans


----------



## cblewgolf

# 2 in Sports Gambling

# 24 in Sports

I think my 1.5 sales/day is kinda capped when I float around # 1 in my genre.
I'll take it - not many people can say they have the # 1 or # 2 Sports Gambling book on Kindle.


----------



## destill

Okay, I'll post mine:

]Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,471 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#9 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Parenting 

Also number 84 in all of Humor (today)

Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,001 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Baby-3 
#15 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Parenting & Families 

Stilettos No More
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,526 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > Essays


----------



## J. Carson Black

Darkness on the Edge of Town #2,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#68 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

The Devil's Hour #7,729 Paid in Kindle Store  (Does this one count? It slips in and out of the 90s in mystery, thriller, police procedurals.


----------



## matt youngmark

Zombocalypse Now has been going back and forth with a book called "Snooki in Wonderland" for the #3 and #4 slot in "Humor > Parodies."

#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > Parodies
#15 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror

I've been experimenting with switching categories to maximize exposure (since my book is so hard to categorize anyway, I have a lot of leeway with where I put it). Roughly the same sales that put me around #70-100 in the straight horror category got me to #4-5 in Parodies, since there's so much less competition. Also, "The Zombie Survival Guide" and "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" are the top two books in Parodies, so I think it's an excellent place for my book.


----------



## Pearson Moore

Congratulations to everyone in the Top 100!


----------



## LCEvans

We Interrupt This Date

#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## Philip Chen

Breaking news on Amazon UK Kindle site (6:33 PM EDT, 03.22.11)










All on one sale.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow, you guys are REALLY doing great on Kindle & I salute you all for your success! I'm inspired to keep plugging away on my 2nd novella....coming soon to a best seller list near you!!


----------



## Sharlow

I guess I can play.  

Fallen Blood
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #497 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
   * #8 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
   * #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost

Tainted Blood
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,412 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #13 in Books > Romance > Gothic
   * #13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
   * #17 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

Shades of Twilight
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,448 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #17 in Books > Romance > Gothic
   * #54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
   * #57 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance


----------



## Kelly Haven

DoaN: The Step Dad

1,952 overall

#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica
#37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

YAY!


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm so excited to be able to play even though they really don't amount to much. but at least it's something.

Pray for Reign US
    * #4 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > World > Renaissance
    * #20 in Books > History > World > Renaissance

Pray for Reign UK
    * #1 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII
    * #2 in Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction
    * #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History


Formed of Clay US
    * #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Egypt
Formed of Clay UK
    * #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient
    * #68 in Books > History > Ancient History & Civilisation > Egypt


----------



## Sharlow

theapatra said:


> I'm so excited to be able to play even though they really don't amount to much. but at least it's something.
> 
> Pray for Reign US
> * #4 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > World > Renaissance
> * #20 in Books > History > World > Renaissance
> 
> Pray for Reign UK
> * #1 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII
> * #2 in Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction
> * #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History
> 
> Formed of Clay US
> * #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Egypt
> Formed of Clay UK
> * #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient
> * #68 in Books > History > Ancient History & Civilisation > Egypt


Being on a best selling list counts for quite a lot. It gives you something to talk about, to feel good about, and it helps with sales as well.


----------



## Nell Gavin

Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn

Amazon:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,453 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Amazon.uk
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,165 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical
#2 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII < WT(H)??
#4 in Books > Fantasy > Historical

BN.com
Keyword "Anne Boleyn" #3


----------



## karencantwell

This is fun -

TAKE THE MONKEYS AND RUN:
#5 in Books > Entertainment > Humor
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths

FOXY'S TALE:
#66 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor

THE CHRONICLES OF MARR-NIA:
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#31 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed usually spends part of the day in the Historical Fiction, top 100 paid.  I think that perhaps in another hour or so it will poke its head into the 99 or 98 slot.  Here are the stats so far:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,968 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 

I made it into the top 100 paid in Historical.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,660 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#4 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#95 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## ldenglish

Along Came a Demon USA:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,894 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 Books>  Horror>  Ghosts 
#3 Books> Urban Fantasy
#4 Kindle Store> Urban Fantasy
#6 Books> Parnormal Mystery
#10 Kindle Store> Paranormal Mystery
#8 Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 
#9 Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 

Along Came a Demon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #466 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 Kindle Store> Paranormal Mystery (The Demon Hunters is #2)
#1 Books > Horror > Ghosts 
#5 Books > Horror > Thrillers 
#19 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Women Sleuths

I wish there was some way to do a search for all categories instead of trying to guess which ones your books are in!


----------



## tsilver

My memoir of being raised in three orphanages, _Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch_

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,734 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Books > History > Historical Study > Social History 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century 
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Theology

I've been #1 and #2 in Books > History > Historical Study > Social History a couple of times.


----------



## rsullivan9597

*Crown Conspiracy:*
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#59 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Epic Fantasy
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Magic & Wizard Fantasy

*Avempartha:*
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Epic Fantasy

*Nyphron Rising:*
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Epic Fantasy
#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >General Fantasy

*The Emerald Storm*
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#41 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Epic Fantasy
#70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >General Fantasy
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Magic & Wizard Fantasy

*Wintertide*
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#12 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#42 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >Epic Fantasy
#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy >General Fantasy


----------



## isaacsweeney

I got one! I got one! 

My nonfiction book, Students Losing Out: four essays on adjunct labor in higher education

#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Education > College & University 
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing


----------



## Mel Comley

I have two.

Impeding Justice.

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #290 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
    * #6 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
    * #63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery

And the sequel Final Justice

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #168 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
    * #29 in Books > Fiction > Adventure Stories & Action
    * #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers


----------



## HeidiHall

Am I mentally challenged? All I see is this:
An Unexpected Obsession
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,820 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

There is no breakdown for sub-categories .


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

More sales for me....even better Top 100 numbers than my 1st post!

The Cries Of Vampira

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,196 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #64 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
    * #75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis is #68 in science fiction
Chasing The Ghost is    * #52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #60 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    * #66 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Wonder what the difference is between Men's Adventure in the first case and the second?  Weird.


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper:
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,116 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #83 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Colette Duke

A fun thread.

Emerald 3:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > science fiction romance short stories (this morning; now it's #3)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > short stories empaths
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > science fiction empaths
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > science fiction short stories
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > science fiction romance

The empath categories are awfully obscure, but hey, I'm #1 in my niche.


----------



## FictionalWriter

What's not to love about this thread.  "Pure Pimpage" LOL

Current Rank: #245
#2.   Taste of Desire  - Books->Romance->Historical
#2.   Taste of Desire ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction->Romance
#40. Taste of Desire - Books->Romance

Current Rank: #276
#5.   Sinful Surrender - Books->Romance->Historical
#5.   Sinful Surrender ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction->Romance
#46. Sinful Surrender - Books ->Romance

Sinful Surrender is also listed under Western, but alas, it's a Victorian romance.


----------



## Colette Duke

historicalromauthor said:


> What's not to love about this thread.  "Pure Pimpage" LOL
> 
> Current Rank: #245
> #2. Taste of Desire - Books->Romance->Historical
> #2. Taste of Desire ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction->Romance
> #40. Taste of Desire - Books->Romance
> 
> Current Rank: #276
> #5. Sinful Surrender - Books->Romance->Historical
> #5. Sinful Surrender ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction->Romance
> #46. Sinful Surrender - Books ->Romance
> 
> Sinful Surrender is also listed under Western, but alas, it's a Victorian romance.


Beverly, you have some of the most gorgeous covers ever.


----------



## FictionalWriter

Thank you!!!



Colette Duke said:


> Beverly, you have some of the most gorgeous covers ever.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

You guys are doing so awesome!

This is the benefit of having obscure categories . . .
Footsteps in Time:
#2 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History 
#22 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 

Daughter of Time:
#7 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#42 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 

Prince of Time:
#6 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#35 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have one.  Unholy Angels made the UK Top 100 Bestseller List

#84 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#1 in Books > Horror > Occult 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror 
#2 in Books > Horror > Thrillers


----------



## CJArcher

I'm so excited I can finally post in this thread!!!!

The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate is:
#70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

CJArcher said:


> I'm so excited I can finally post in this thread!!!!
> 
> The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate is:
> #70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


And, I'm so excited as the starter of this thread to congratulate you on being able to post your Top 100 book success in this thread. I see we're also in the same category, too! SWEET!


----------



## naomi_jay

Hey! I can post here today! 

My short story, Ungrateful Dead is sitting pretty on Amazon UK:
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#64 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories 

And my novella, Night and Chaos, is creeping up too!
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#98 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## CJArcher

seanhrobertson said:


> And, I'm so excited as the starter of this thread to congratulate you on being able to post your Top 100 book success in this thread. I see we're also in the same category, too! SWEET!


Thank you. Obviously the readers in that category are very discerning


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Today, GBoS is #66 in Fantasy -> Magic & Wizards. It is the first time I have ever seen it in a Top 100 category, so it is a happy day!!


----------



## James Everington

Yeah, it is on the UK site (bit easier, I know):

#59 in Books > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#74 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Short Stories
#81 in Books > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime

In the top one, I am only one spot behind Clive Barker!

James


----------



## Colette Duke

This might be a silly question, but I'm in the top 100 in the UK categories too—how can that be when I don't have any sales in the UK Kindle Store?


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Actually, the book of my signature is being sold quite well. (at US Store)

It´s a scientific thriller and adventures book, and it´s written in Spanish:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,928 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso
#32 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

Not in the US, but in the UK!

CHARLIE:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,096 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#47 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Short Stories 


Shana


----------



## Learnmegood

I'm right up there with Dilbert!

    * #11 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business
    * #7 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Business & Professional


----------



## Donna Ball

SMOKY MOUNTAIN TRACKS #21 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > General
--Interesting, because that's not even its category!

GUN SHY #21 in Books > Teens > Mysteries 
#5 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Suspense 
--Also the wrong category but I'll take it 

RAPID FIRE which is the middle book in the series, is not broken down by rank in its category. Can anyone explain why this happens?

But this is a fun thread! Makes me _feel _ successful anyway.


----------



## Michele Scott

I do have two books in the top 100 in the U.K.  

Daddy's Home is number 27 in psychological thrillers and #44 in psychological thrillers. A friend told me it was #9 the other day but I didn't see that.
Mommy, May I? is #66 today in serial killer fiction. I write the thrillers under my pen name A.K. Alexander.

Thanks for the opportunity to self promote.


----------



## Michele Scott

And I just saw that The Cartel is #77 in Kindle Store U.K. under sagas. Cool.


----------



## yomamma

My novella MIRRORLIGHT is 

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,358 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #54 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

This is on Amazon UK for "Cries in the Dark".
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,967 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Books > Society, Politics & Philosophy > Social Sciences > Law & Disorder > Issues > Serial Killers 
Ann


----------



## Sharlow

Bob Mayer said:


> Atlantis is #68 in science fiction
> Chasing The Ghost is * #52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
> * #60 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
> * #66 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
> 
> Wonder what the difference is between Men's Adventure in the first case and the second? Weird.


The first one is Kindle category, while the second one is just books, which I think would also include paperbacks in the list.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #398 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 
#13 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories 
#19 in Books > Fiction > Humour 

Something to Read on the Plane


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #57 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#4 in Books > Humour > Fiction 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 

But Can You Drink The Water?


----------



## Misha Crews

Her Secret Bodyguard

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #96 Paid in Kindle Store 
#68 in Books > Literature & Fiction 
#19 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense 
#7 in Books > Romance > Contemporary 

The "Literature & Fiction" one makes me laugh.  "Fiction" it is, but "Literature" it definitely isn't!


----------



## Nell Gavin

Something funny is going on with the category lists today. I posted my list earlier, and the categories have since changed - and my numbers dropped. Here's where I am now:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,854 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > General

They took me out of paranormal and metaphysical, where I placed really high, and popped me into "General", where I'm up against everyone. 

It used to be that your categories never, ever, ever changed. I had the same three categories for several years, and some of them had nothing whatsoever to do with the categories Threads belonged under. I knew that the sales weren't actually happening in those categories, and that people didn't find my book because I listed as Number 1 in Religion>Buddhism (I swear that's what it used to be!). The categories - I finally learned years into it - had to do more with whatever you selected in on your dashboard. They moved up as your book sold without any relation to actual sales generated from clicking on a book from a specific list.

I don't know what they're doing now - this random switch to completely new categories is only a few days old and I need more time to watch it. Does anyone know or have ideas about it?


----------



## Nell Gavin

Since my last post, the number changed like so:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,947 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > General
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical

I apparently had insufficient sales between screen refreshes, so I lost the Literary Fiction category. However, when that dropped off, Metaphysical came back. 

You used to get three categories period. When your sales dropped, your rank dropped, and the categories dropped off, one by one, until your sales came back up again. Now I'm seeing FOUR categories, and if I'm not mistaken there are more because I recall being surprised by them when I was just waking up this morning, but didn't make a mental note to remember them, and was surprised again when I saw Fiction>General, which I am certain was not there before.

So something is afoot. They are prioritizing the categories on something else - perhaps they're actually tying them to real sales now! If that's true it will help the poor slobs like me who got caught in bad categories. Even high positions in inappropriate categories do NOT help your sales, I learned. (If they're off - if you get caught in "Car Parts" like Lisa - you need to fix them, FYI, or they'll bite you!)


----------



## DonnaBurgess

Darklands: A Vampire's Tale is hanging in there at:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,264 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #83 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction
    * #84 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Misha Crews

Nell Gavin said:


> Something funny is going on with the category lists today. I posted my list earlier, and the categories have since changed - and my numbers dropped. Here's where I am now:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,854 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
> #69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
> #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > General
> 
> They took me out of paranormal and metaphysical, where I placed really high, and popped me into "General", where I'm up against everyone.
> 
> It used to be that your categories never, ever, ever changed. I had the same three categories for several years, and some of them had nothing whatsoever to do with the categories Threads belonged under. I knew that the sales weren't actually happening in those categories, and that people didn't find my book because I listed as Number 1 in Religion>Buddhism (I swear that's what it used to be!). The categories - I finally learned years into it - had to do more with whatever you selected in on your dashboard. They moved up as your book sold without any relation to actual sales generated from clicking on a book from a specific list.
> 
> I don't know what they're doing now - this random switch to completely new categories is only a few days old and I need more time to watch it. Does anyone know or have ideas about it?


Hi Nell,

I'm really new to this whole process but I THINK that the way it's working is that Amazon lists your top three categories, and the higher the category, with "wider" the subject. So the "General" category may be considered a higher classification by Amazon standards. My guess is that you are still listed high in metaphysical, but because you've popped up into the top 50 (or top 100 maybe, I don't know exactly) in the "General" category, that's what they are showing on your page.

Again, this is mostly guesswork on my part! Hope it helps a little.

Misha


----------



## Monique

Nell,

I noticed the same thing. While my categories do change (less often now than a few months ago), the recent changes were much like yours - larger, general categories with higher rankings due to the increased competition. I'm not sure what they're doing, but they're doing something!

Fwiw, my current rankings for Out of Time are:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
    * #9 in Books > Romance > Vampires
    * #15 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Nell Gavin

Misha Crews said:


> Hi Nell,
> 
> I'm really new to this whole process but I THINK that the way it's working is that Amazon lists your top three categories, and the higher the category, with "wider" the subject. So the "General" category may be considered a higher classification by Amazon standards. My guess is that you are still listed high in metaphysical, but because you've popped up into the top 50 (or top 100 maybe, I don't know exactly) in the "General" category, that's what they are showing on your page.
> 
> Again, this is mostly guesswork on my part! Hope it helps a little.
> 
> Misha


Misha, you could be right because I'm definitely noticing the "lesser" categories stepping up when I fall off the "larger" categories. This is all new within the past day or two. It makes more sense to me, and I like having a category step in when another falls off!


----------



## Nell Gavin

Monique said:


> Nell,
> 
> I noticed the same thing. While my categories do change (less often now than a few months ago), the recent changes were much like yours - larger, general categories with higher rankings due to the increased competition. I'm not sure what they're doing, but they're doing something!
> 
> Fwiw, my current rankings for Out of Time are:
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #1 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
> * #9 in Books > Romance > Vampires
> * #15 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Are those your normal categories? Do you have secondary categories recently? I would guess though, if Misha is correct,you're high enough in the broader categories so you haven't had to spill into any of the lower ones yet. Let us know if you do, okay? The more we understand about this the more control we have!!


----------



## Monique

Those three are my typical categories. But, in the last few days, for a brief period (an hour here and there) other categories will replace 2 or all 3 of them. I don't have a capture of the exact categories, but they were bigger (although the breadcrumb trail was longer) and my rank was in the 40s and 50s, iirc.


----------



## daringnovelist

Actually, hey!  The Adventure of Anna the Great is still hanging on at
    *  #85 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > General

It was up in the forties yesterday (which isn't saying much on that particular list).

Camille


----------



## Dana Taylor

#26,533 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#44 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Stories

What's interesting is that this is the book I have been ignoring. But once I dropped it to 99 cents, it started finding its audience. Go figure.

Dana Taylor


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## kcmay

Currently Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,555 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #30 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

but sometimes the Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > General shows up for a brief time.

I suspect that once I raise the price back to $3.99, it'll fall right off these lists.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

WriterGurl1 said:


> Am I mentally challenged? All I see is this:
> An Unexpected Obsession
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,820 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> There is no breakdown for sub-categories .


Wow! So you have a rank of 2,820 yet you're not in the top 100 of any category? What category did you list your book in, "Kindle Store - Books - Fiction - Books ranked over 2,800"? That's rough.


----------



## FictionalWriter

An exciting update!!!! #1 - A TASTE OF DESIRE



historicalromauthor said:


> What's not to love about this thread.  "Pure Pimpage" LOL
> 
> Current Rank: #245 #204
> #1.  Taste of Desire - Books->Romance->Historical
> #1. Taste of Desire ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction-> Historical Romance ->General
> #32. Taste of Desire - Books->Romance
> 
> Current Rank: #276 #248
> #4. Sinful Surrender - Books->Romance->Historical
> #4. Sinful Surrender ->Kindle Store->Books->Fiction->Genre Fiction->Historical Romance ->General
> #44. Sinful Surrender - Books ->Romance
> 
> Sinful Surrender is also listed under Western, but alas, it's a Victorian romance.


----------



## William Meikle

THE VALLEY
#50 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#81 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


THE INVASION
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > General
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > General


ISLAND LIFE
#100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Misha Crews

Nell Gavin said:


> I like having a category step in when another falls off!


Yes, I totally agree!


----------



## Judi Coltman

Yippee Skippy!  My book lists out like this: 
#6,004 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Love, Sex & Marriage
#5 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > Parenting & Families
#13 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Parenting & Families


----------



## edwardgtalbot

Ah, the categories.  I've thrown specific stuff into my keywords and my description, but who knows the exact formula.  In any case, one of my books is on some lists in the UK:

New World Orders:
    #25 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Political
    #56 in Books > Fiction > Political


----------



## Laura Lond

The Journey is doing well today. Right now, it is:

    * #35 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
    * #24 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    * #52 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards

It was even slightly better during the day, I think it was #21 in Kindle Historical Fantasy as one point.


----------



## Craig

#68 in Christian humor fiction, after a really rough month.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## Julie Christensen

Right this second, The Truth About Dating is 
#92 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction 
#11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > General


----------



## Bob Mayer

Hmm-- have to check.

Atlantis #69 in science fiction
Chasing the Ghost # #30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## John Hartness

I'm thrilled to wake up this morning and be able to answer YES! to this post! After a remarkable sales weekend (more than 10 books this weekend, which is awesome for me), Hard Day's Knight has the following stats as of 6:50 this morning - 

#7,875 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

*Cameo the Assassin* is:

#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Nell Gavin

Misha, Monique (and everyone), What this probably means is that we are in the top 100 for more than three categories, if our top three are broader, more general categories. In other words, you could be #1 in a category and not know it because you're #68 in Kindle>Fiction>General, which has a more powerful hierarchical position than the other category. If only three categories can display on a book page, the more powerful ones display. Only after you slip off the General top 100 for those categories will the minor categories step in. 

It may have always been this way, but I just wasn't in the top 100 for the broader categories until the past couple of days to notice it.

Edited: I went back and displayed the category listing for Kindle>Metaphysical, where Threads typically ranks very high. It isn't in the top 100 (even though it always was before). I'm not sure I believe that it fell off the top 100 list because of sales. I think Amazon is manipulating the list some other way, for some other reason. What that reason is, I have no idea.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Isabeau - #2,009 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

The Crown in the Heather - #2,733 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
    #100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

Worth Dying For - #4,188 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #62 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
    #38 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Ah yes, I can see they're mixing things up more now.  It used to be they'd only list the three categories with the highest ranking, because even though CITH has been ranked in 'Kindle > Genre Fiction > Historical' before, it didn't show up because it was ranked higher in other things.  It's also ranked higher in some 'Kindle' categories than the 'Book' categories they're showing.  I'm not sure why they're listing them that way, because to me the customer base is different.  Maybe they're hoping to drive Kindle sales?


----------



## William Meikle

BERSERKER - my Viking vs Yeti novel ( http://www.amazon.com/Berserker-ebook/dp/B004CRSQSU )is at

#8,121 Paid in Kindle Store 
#91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

No idea why that category, but I'll take it.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

'Courtesan' http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003P2VH98

I'm unsure why it in the 'books' section as well as the 'kindle store' section. The ways of Amazon are mysterious indeed.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,745 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
* #86 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > General
* #64 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow, I've just noticed my TOP 100 'Cries Of Vampira' sales rank...in the UK!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,424 Paid in Kindle Store 
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical
  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-Vampira-Horror-Alpha-Werewolf/dp/B004CRTF1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1301405991&sr=8-1

Congrats again to everyone here who's books have cracked the TOP 100 sales categories!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,007 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals

I cracked into a top 10, YAY!

Not sure why it isn't ranked in women sleuths or mysteries anywhere, but such are the ways of Amazon...


----------



## Rhynedahll

My short story collection bounces in and out, and it doesn't take many sales to crack the 100 in its categories, but hey, why not?

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,095 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #58 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
    #63 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
    #85 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## Rose Gordon

Both of my books are on the Regency Bestsellers list!!

Intentions of the Earl--#16 (#1,861 over all)

Liberty for Paul--#37 (#3,476 over all)



Congrats to all the other bestsellers!


----------



## Joseph Rhea

The current rank for Cyberdrome is as follows: (actually it's been better, but I'm not complaining) 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,756 Paid in Kindle Store

#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## lisamaliga

_Paranormal Reality: Investigating Paranormal State_ was actually at the 9,398 mark earlier but the numbers changed! Still, it's nice to see it ranked like this amongst Kindle as well as those paperback and hardcover books! 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,211 Paid in Kindle Store 
#5 in Books > Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#24 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Parapsychology
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Monique

Nell,

I agree. It's not necessarily about slipping off lists. There's something else afoot.

My current rankings are:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #288 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #17 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
    * #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > General
    * #16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Two of those categories are replacements for my usual...

#2  in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#13 in Books > Romance > Vampires


----------



## VincentZandri

THE INNOCENT
Currently No. 8

http://www.amazon.com/The-Innocent-ebook/dp/B00452V7TM/ref=zg_bs_10468_1


----------



## Monique

Not sure what this is about, but check out the categories:

   * ‹ Books
         o Romance
               + Anthologies
               + Authors, A-Z
               + Contemporary
               + Erotica
               + Fantasy & Futuristic
               + General
               + Gothic
               + Historical
               + Multicultural
               + Regency
               + Romance
               + Romantic Suspense
               + Time Travel
               + Vampires
               + Western
               + Romance

Notice anything odd?


----------



## Ash Stirling

As of the moment the second of my two novellas is over on the UK Amazon site.


# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,218 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   * #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
   * #87 in Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


It and my first one keep dropping in and out on a regular basis.

Neither has hit any lists I'm aware of on the US site.


----------



## zizekpress

Last time we checked 'Ljubljana Witch' was clinging onto the ankles of the top 100 in contemporary fantasy [UK amazon]. No. 89, maybe.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Finally ranked in another category. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,690 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Humor > General
#7 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals

Congratulations to all!


----------



## hardnutt

Yes. Down Among the Dead Men is:
#4,138 Paid in Kindle Store.
#24 on Kindle UK Mysteries and Thrillers - British Detectives.
#37 on Kindle UK Police Procedurals
#75 Books - Mysteries and thrillers - Police Procedurals

Dead Before Morning is:
#1,040 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals 
#24 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals 
#37 in Books > Fiction > Humour

Death Line is:
#10,304 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals.

These are all on Kindle UK. Does this count or are you only doing Kindle US?
Geraldine Evans
http://www.geraldine evans.com
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=geraldine+evans


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis #57 in science fiction
#1,890 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #38 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #46 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing The Ghost
#5,969 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #46 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

NEW SALES HIGHS FOR MY FIRST BOOK & ITS NEW SEQUEL BOOK!

http://www.amazon.com/BLOODLINES-Cries-Vampira-2-ebook/dp/B004VT57C2

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,977 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #77 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
* #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRTF1M

#20,841 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
* #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I'm pleased as punch to see that a second book of mine has made a top 100 list:

'Ghost Fleet'

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,822 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#62 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

joins 'Courtesan'

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#70 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## scribblydoodler

At the moment _If you Have A Hat_ is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,983 Paid in Kindle Store 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Baby-3

I don't think i'll ever be No.1 because The Poky Little Puppy rules supreme.


----------



## KatieKlein

_Cross My Heart_!!!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,481 Paid in Kindle Store 
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance

Congrats to all the other bestsellers!


----------



## tawnytaylor

Wild Knights broke the top twenty this week. Yay! Today I'm at:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,215 Paid in Kindle Store
* #13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
* #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Mel Comley

Can I update mine?

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #863 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
    #11 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals




Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #767 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
    #35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

Edited to update as I leapt in the rankings after I posted!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Okay, I admit I don't have much competition, but since Amazon placed it in this category, I guess it counts. In honor of April being National Poetry Month, I am pleased to announce that my first volume of poetry, "New Beginnings", has made it into a top 100 list! (It also received a very nice 5 star review!)

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > United States > Poetry > 20th Century


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

It looks like all five of mine are happy today:

Footsteps in Time:
#2 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History 
#6 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 

Daughter of Time:
#1 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#3 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 

Prince of Time:
#3 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#14 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 


The Last Pendragon:
#19 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#67 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 

Even the new one is hanging in there 
Cold My Heart:
#39 in Books > History > Europe > Wales 

UPdate:  All five are in the fantasy-historical category at 21, 23, 27, 44, and 88!  Good times


----------



## Abigail

US for Invisible Tears is.

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,154 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption
    * #1 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce
    * #1 in Books > Parenting & Families > Adoption

UK is.

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #119 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Books > Health, Family & Lifestyle > Families & Parents > Divorce
    * #1 in Books > Society, Politics & Philosophy > Social Sciences > Law & Disorder > Issues > Gangs
    * #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships


----------



## JimC1946

For _Recollections_:

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > World > 20th Century 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century


----------



## Craig

"The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)" top 100 in Christian>Fiction>Humor.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## kcmay

After putting Kinshield on sale for 99c/75p, its ranking has climbed. As of right now:

Amazon US Bestsellers Rank: #3,279 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #1,235 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #15 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic

Venom is still hanging on:

Amazon US Bestsellers Rank: #6,793 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #42 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #34,147 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Andre Jute

THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson is in the top 100 in two categories today:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Also in the UK:
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Sometimes it yo-yo's up to Number 1 in these and a couple of other categories.


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is also in the top 100 in a few categories:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA: #106,110 Paid in Kindle Store
#72 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Even nicer in Britain, *twice into the top ten* -- with a bit of help from a misclassification:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK: #8,402 Paid in Kindle Store 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs [!!!]
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport


----------



## J. Carson Black

DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN:

#1,128 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#21 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

THE DEVIL'S HOUR: 

#1,422 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#33 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

DARKSCOPE:

#6,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

THE SHOP: 

#421 Paid in Kindle Store (But because I was a dumb-ass and didn't tag it police procedural or suspense or women sleuths, it's currently not ranked.)  Trying to figure out where the tail end of the thriller category is, and hoping to reach that sweet spot!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis
#884 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing the Ghost
#3,808 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Duty, Honor, Country a Novel of West Point & the Civil War
#5,807 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #80 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Atlantis Bermuda Triangle
# #4,221 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Atlantis Devils Sea
#6,656 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #40 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Nell Gavin

I was #1 #1 #1 earlier, but I slipped. Nevertheless, 1-2-3 is kind of fun. This is the UK site:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #785 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical
#3 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

US site:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,557 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#10 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Pearson Moore

"LOST Humanity" has been continuously the #1 Bestseller for the past 32 days. 
It looks like it may be in danger of slipping to #2 in the next few hours or days.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/156420011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last

"Cartier's Ring" is holding its own at #11 in its category, which amazes me, since I published only a few days ago.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/1043882/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_5_last


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

The Naked Gardener (literary fiction)

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture
    * #5 in Books > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture
    * #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed inches up every once in a while onto the Historical Fiction, top 100.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,030 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Here's where Line of Control- A Thriller on the Coming War in Asia is on Amazon.co.uk

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,603 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War
#71 in Books > Fiction > War

Over the last two days had worked it's way all the up to #13 on the War Novel list on Kindle but slightly down now- hopefully will be back up there and beyond soon enough.


----------



## GayleC

What Would Erma Do? Confessions of a First Time Humor Columnist - 

#27,071 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays 

Yay!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

_Colors of Deception_ is currently:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,282 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Christian > Science Fiction & Fantasy
(http://www.amazon.com/Colors-Deception-Demons-Saltmarch-ebook/dp/B004VB8QSW)


----------



## Gina Black

THE RAVEN'S REVENGE is currently

#747 Paid in Kindle Store
#35 in Books > Romance > Historical
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

Which sends delicious thrills through me and makes me want to write faster since it is my only offering.


----------



## stacyjuba

The Flag Keeper  is in these two categories:    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Reference > School & Education
    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Bears


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Well,.... damn. I'm stunned:

THE MERMAID SHAWL AND OTHER BEAUTIES
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #75,427 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

plus:

*Top Rated in Lace & Tatting*
The best in Lace & Tatting based on Amazon customer reviews.
1. The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties: Shawls, Cocoons & Wraps

*Top Rated in Needlework*
The best in Needlework based on Amazon customer reviews.
20. The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties: Shawls, Cocoons & Wraps


----------



## tawnytaylor

Things look even better today! I've never had a book in the top 1,000 (overall Kindle Store) before. 

Oh, wow...just changed again. 

Wild Knights:
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #914 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
    * #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

Wicked Knights
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,737 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
    * #46 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Mainak Dhar

The British are being nice today. Line of Control climbed a fair bit.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,468 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War
#40 in Books > Fiction > War


----------



## William Meikle

THE ROAD HOLE BUNKER MYSTERY ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI ) made the charts today

on .com

#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives
#79 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives

on co.uk

#16 in Books > Humour > Lawyers & Criminals
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals


----------



## Peter Salisbury

UK is looking best at the moment:

The First Completely Electronic Robot and Science Fiction Limerick Book
UK: #332 Free in Kindle Store 
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies 

Passengers to Sentience
UK: #26,073 Paid in Kindle Store 
•	#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers 
•	#95 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers 

Passengers to Zeta Nine
UK: #18,135 Paid in Kindle Store 
•	#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## J. Carson Black

FINALLY got on a list with THE SHOP - the "Top 100" Best Seller list in "Thrillers."  I'm popping the champagne tonite!

#341 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#96 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Well, I'm barely hanging in there with Accomplished In Murder but I'm not complaining.  

#10,270 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#92 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Dara England said:


> Well, I'm barely hanging in there with Accomplished In Murder but I'm not complaining.


That has the prettiest cover!!!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

Dara England said:


> Well, I'm barely hanging in there with Accomplished In Murder but I'm not complaining.
> 
> #10,270 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #92 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical


I have to say Dara, that you're doing really well for how recently you've published. Congratulations!


----------



## John Hartness

Well Hard Day's Knight is doing really, really well this month, and has cracked the top 2,000 for the first time in the last couple days. 

Currently - 

#1,945 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
    * #53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Are we allowed to post more than once? Please forgive me if we're not.

I'm a bit excited, though. _Colors of Deception_ currently stands at:

#15,576 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Christian > Science Fiction & Fantasy

and

#205,610 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#28 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy.

The book has only been out 10 days.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm excited too, can I post again? 

Both my books are climbing this week. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #568 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
    #24 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #737 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #9 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


----------



## Bob Mayer

Chasing the Ghost
#2,770 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Atlantis
#1,281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #33 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

Life is But a Dream 

#98 in Kindle Literary Fiction

#1897 in Kindle Store.

I am very excited about this since the novel was published less than three months ago!


----------



## Amanda Brice

Codename: Dancer went on sale TODAY and just hit two (albeit very minor) lists:

#8 in Books > Children's Books > Arts & Music > Performing Arts > Dance 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives


----------



## J. Carson Black

THE SHOP: 

#110 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#88 in Books > Literature & Fiction


----------



## J. Carson Black

Mel Comley said:


> I'm excited too, can I post again?
> 
> Both my books are climbing this week.
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #568 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
> #24 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #737 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #9 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


Mel, you're doing phenomenally well. Kudos!


----------



## Amanda Brice

It just updated again:
#4 in Books > Children's Books > Arts & Music > Performing Arts > Dance 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives 
#91 in Books > Children's Books > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives 

I'm giddy, because I haven't even started promoting yet. My "launch" isn't until Thursday! I know these are pretty minor lists, but still!


----------



## 28612

Thanks for starting this thread, and prompting me to go check. It was great fun to find:

*Almost a Bride
*#19 in Books > Romance > Western 
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
#74 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

*A Stranger in the Family
*#27 in Books > Romance > Western 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

*Widow Woman
*#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 
#33 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns

*Rodeo Nights
*#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

*The Games
*#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

*Hoops
*#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

"Thinner Thighs In Thirty Years" was published last Wednesday by Kindle Singles.

# 14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Singles
# #66 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
# #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

http://www.amazon.com/Thinner-Thighs-Thirty-Kindle-ebook/dp/B004V0WLZ2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis
#948 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing The Ghost
#2,239 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## WilliamEsmont

*Patriot Paradox*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#3 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

*Self Arrest*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,042 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Lee Moan

Had a fantastic day yesterday, when *The Midnight Men* got to #9 in the Horror Short Stories catagory on Amazon UK. It dropped last night then went back up to #10 today. Its current ranking is:

#8,647 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#33 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories

Followed shortly after by *Forever *which is currently:
#56 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories

Also, *Symbiosis *is doing quite well on Amazon UK:
#73 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories

Best of luck and continued sales to all of you!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

_*PEACE WARRIOR*_

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #345 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

*PEACE ARMY* -- Just posted to Amazon last night!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,827 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## stephaniejenkins

I'm excited! This is the second day this has happened. 

*LURE*

Amazon
#2,745 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
* #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
* #71 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Amazon U.K.
#6,801 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## FictionalWriter

My books are still hanging in there I'm happy to say. They are tapering off some, but hopefully I can get this novella out and spur more sales.

*A Taste of Desire*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #317 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Books > Romance > Historical
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
#64 in Books > Romance 
*
Sinful Surrender
*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #346 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#2 in Books > Romance > Western _(so not a Western but I love the ranking)_ 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
#10 in Books > Romance > Historical
#68 in Books > Romance


----------



## Romi

Well it keeps changing, been published for 3 days, but as of now:

"The Book of Awful"
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies 
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays

Translation: I am only 56 spots away from de-throning Tina Fey's "Bossy Pants" on the Humor Essays list (_hey, a girl can dream! _). Inevitable headline: "Self-published author eclipses Tina Fey...."....next stop: world domination.


----------



## EGranfors

Lots of people have been helping with tags for my book but I can't break into even being viewable when one searches for "coming of age" or "multicultural" or even "day of the dead"--what's up with that?


----------



## RachelHowzell

For The View from Here (and I'm so excited):

#355 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
    * #72 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
    * #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction


----------



## naomi_jay

Just when I was thinking April was a write-off, Night and Chaos took a jump overnight on Amazon UK:

#5,737 Paid in Kindle Store 
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#87 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## aaronpolson

The Bottom Feeders is clinging to

*#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts*

It's been on the list before, but only temporarily. Still haven't found what I need to make it "stick".


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Opal Fire is crawling up that hill...

#2,728 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Books > Entertainment > Humor


----------



## J. Carson Black

Dropped a bit:

THE SHOP

#186 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#57 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN

#847 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

THE DEVIL'S HOUR

#850 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#15 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

DARKSCOPE, A GHOST STORY

#11,732 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Harry Shannon

#19 Kindle Hardboiled Mystery, if I read it right. Kind of cool 

THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one! New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine


----------



## Paul Clayton

My book, White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke, is currently:

#59 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,318 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 

Every now and again it inches up onto the top 100 Historical Fiction category.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Brand new knitting book just went live yesterday, *Sumptuous Silk Bags*:

#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

I was at #74 when I noticed!

#8,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#85 in Books > Fiction > Psychological

Clearly, someone bought a book!  

Amazon UK.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Last week I got a wonderful 5 star review on my first volume of poetry. Today I discovered that the same lady gave a 5 star review to my second and third volume as well! On top of that, volume 3 is #69 in the 20th Century American Poets category and volume 2 is #76! Yay me!


----------



## maryannwrites

I am thrilled to be able to say my suspense novel, One Small Victory, is in the top 100 in the mystery/thriller category on Kindle. This is a very special book, maybe the book from my heart, so I am so happy that readers are finding it and enjoying it.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

#6,568 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Books > Fiction > Psychological

Someone bought one, again!  If I can just get three to buy at the same time, I'll be number 1.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I'm going to post this before it vanishes!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,970 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Gosh, I obviously sold two books today!


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,286 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror

There I sit, above two Stephen Kings, and a couple below China Meiville.

Gotta love the #100 rankings!  I might even stay there, for a whole hour!   


...ta da!

Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (1 customer review)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,161 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#24 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#66 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #869 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #27 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
rest of the books in series also in top 100

Chasing The Ghost
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Craig

Last I looked, #62 in Christian>Fiction>Humor. Thanks for asking.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #858 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing The Ghost
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,600 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
  * #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Book 2, my new release at $2.99, is now ranked higher than book one at $0.99. It's been out for 9 days and has already sold almost 800 copies. <swoon>

*Peace Warrior* (Peace Warrior Trilogy, Book 1)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #284 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

*Peace Army * (Peace Warrior Trilogy, Book 2)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #275 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## J. Carson Black

THE SHOP:

#54 Top 100 in Paid Kindle Store.  

Also THE SHOP is #27 on Mystery & Thriller (books), #43 on Literature & Fiction (books), and #24 on Thriller (books) lists.  DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN and THE DEVIL'S HOUR are holding steady at #8 and #9 on Police Procedurals (books), and DARK SIDE OF THE MOON is #94 on Police Procedurals (books).  DARKSCOPE is #37 on Ghosts, (kindle books).


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, hadn't checked in a while, neat!

Complete Kitten Care
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds 
#2 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds 

New Choices in Natural Healing for Dogs & Cats
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Care & Health 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Care & Health 
#15 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Care & Health 

Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Essays 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Breeds


----------



## Joseph Flynn

Gasoline, Texas: #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Political


The President's Henchman: #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


The Next President: #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#44 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


Thanks for providing this opportunity.


----------



## Paul Clayton

#59 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,307 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#3 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

I'm especially pleased with the no. 82 ranking in the historical thread.


----------



## Andre Jute

THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critiques of Stieg Larsson is still at Number 1:

Amazon Bestsellers USA:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Also in the top 100 in the the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers UK:
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
Amazon Bestsellers UK:
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#71 in Books > Fiction > Sport


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just discovered this for _Fry Bacon. Add Onions_, my cookbook/memoir about growing up Pennsylvania Dutch:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#93 in *Books* > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German


----------



## aaronpolson

The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories has teetered in the top 100 for two days in a row:

* #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
* #90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

Wish I had some digital super glue...


----------



## markedwards

Killing Cupid is 72 in suspense on Amazon.co.uk. I keep going in and out of the thrillers top 100. Today is very slow!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Thinner Thighs In Thirty Years
http://www.amazon.com/Thinner-Thighs-Thirty-Kindle-ebook/dp/B004V0WLZ2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303841126&sr=1-8

* #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle Singles
* #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
* #32 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## Neo22

Yey... Land in the Distance is

#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Religious Warfare


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

The Valley
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

Island Life
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

So, 3 in the top 100 in the Occult category -- not bad going.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

williammeikle said:


> So, 3 in the top 100 in the Occult category -- not bad going.


Well Done Willie! 

*round of applause*


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

My book of humor columns (displayed in my sig).....

#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays


----------



## J. Carson Black

Holding steady at #31 Amazon Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store with THE SHOP.

Pleased to say that DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN (#360 overall) and THE DEVIL'S HOUR (#361 overall) have now hopped on to the scrag-end of the Thriller list.


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

My short thriller CHARLIE is on a couple top 100 lists in Germany! Yay!

Durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung: Geben Sie die erste Bewertung für diesen Artikel ab 
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #470 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (See Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 3 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Krimis > Anthologien 
Nr. 11 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Krimis 
Nr. 20 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller 

Course it only took 1 sale to do that.  

Shana


----------



## J. Carson Black

Sehr Gut!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

Is that German for "woo-hoo!"?


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,846 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#4 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

White Seed is hanging in that top 100 historical thread by a hair.  And it's sweet!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Hot New Releases in Children's Mystery & Spy Stories

The bestselling new & future releases in Children's Mystery & Spy Stories. (Learn more)

1. The Book of Lost Souls
Michelle Muto (Author)
4.7 out of 5 stars  (6)
Auto-delivered wirelessly
$1.99

---------------
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,874 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives
#48 in Books > Children's Books > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives


----------



## libbyfh

Well, this was a big surprise... of course, things change quickly. But today, EASY INNOCENCE is:

#530 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
#9 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths 

Wow!


----------



## J. Carson Black

You guys are killing me! So much good stuff.  This is what keeps all of us going. All the seeds that are planted here... you never know when they'll take root.  This board has been beyond wonderful, and hearing success stories like yours helps us all!  

I hope you all go gangbusters.  There's so much to be proud of, here.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.885 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (See Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 15 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Amerika > Amerikanische Ur-Einwohner 
Nr. 44 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch 
Nr. 46 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Geschichte


----------



## jonathanmoeller

My new nonfiction book "The $0.99 Ubuntu Beginner's Guide" is currently:

#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Computers & Internet > Operating Systems

Of course, that's in the UK. But still!

-JM


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #3.429 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (See Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 22 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Amerika > Amerikanische Ur-Einwohner 
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch 
Nr. 59 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Geschichte


----------



## Ian Fraser

My The Depths of Deception just scrapes into

* *#100 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/157322011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_tr_kinc_1_7_last#5

​


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

Arctic Winds is: 
#1,795 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 
#48 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

I'm absolutely over the moon!


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Bizarrely, I've been in the top 10 for gay fiction practically since day 1. Number 9 at present and I was number 1 for a while. There's obviously not much gay fiction around. I have a character who may or may not be gay but I'd hardly describe the book as gay fiction!

deb


----------



## Mike McIntyre

My Oprah-featured The Kindness of Strangers: Penniless Across America is currently:

#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Travel > United States

Also top 100 in "Essays & Travelogues" and "Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics"

This is in UK, where I hope my new novel, The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery, will also crack the Top 100.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery just cracked a Top 100 category in the U.S. for first time--in "Hard-Boiled." It's literally #100, so perhaps rather than "cracked," it's "tapped" the top 100.

I imagine it's the result of price drop yesterday to $0.99.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis:
#628 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing The Ghost
#1,613 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## jonathanmoeller

My sword & sorcery novel Demonsouled:

#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demonsouled/dp/B004WPNCPY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1304090424&sr=1-3

And its sequel Soul of Tyrants:

#68 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-of-Tyrants-Demonsouled/dp/B004X1WS34/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1304090424&sr=1-1

Of course, this is on Amazon.uk. Hail Britannia, baby!

-JM


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Pale Queen's Courtyard is #87 on Books > History > Ancient > Assyria, Babylonia & Sumer.

Which is mildly odd, because it's history-inspired fantasy and not actual history per se. But then, I guess it's in good company with Gilgamesh.

On a related note, it is now my life's work to beat Gilgamesh to the top of that list. Suck it, ancients!


----------



## Ian Fraser

I see my The Depths of Deception is number #73 now on 
spy stories and tales of intrigue, yesterday was at #100. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/157322011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_tr_kinc_1_7_last#4


----------



## Andre Jute

Still No. 1 -- THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson. Not bad for a book of amusing literary criticism!
Amazon Bestsellers Rank US:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson
Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK:
#98 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

My other Kindle book, a novel, is also in the top 100 both sides of the Atlantic.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
Amazon Bestsellers Rank USA
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#88 in Books > Fiction > Sport


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #4.642 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (See Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 29 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Amerika > Amerikanische Ur-Einwohner 
Nr. 82 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch 
Nr. 88 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Geschichte


----------



## William Meikle

Berserker is on the rise.

#57 in Kindle > Genre Fiction > War. 
#83 in Books > Genre Fiction > War.

Why that category I don't know, but I'll take it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU/


----------



## 28612

Happy dancing ... 

ALMOST A BRIDE
•  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #295 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
•	#3 in Books > Romance > Western 
•	#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
•	#26 in Books > Romance > Contemporary 


A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
•  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #996 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
•	#26 in Books > Romance > Western 
•	#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 

WIDOW WOMAN
•  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,867 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
•	#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 
•	#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 

RODEO NIGHTS
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports 

HOOPS
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## J. Carson Black

LiteraryGrrrl said:


> Is that German for "woo-hoo!"?


Close enough! Usually, I only know how to order food.


----------



## isaacsweeney

My nonfiction, Students Losing Out (in my sig):

#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > College & University


----------



## MegHarris

I'm happy to report that _Love Remembered_, my colonial Virginia romance (which has never sold particularly well), has suddenly begun selling, and has cracked the top 100 of historical romance:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,916 Paid in Kindle Store

* #95 in Books > Romance > Historical
* #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

I can't figure out why this is suddenly my bestseller (though I'm not complaining!). My daughter suggested, "Maybe all the people who like your writing have read everything else you've written, Mom, and they're desperate."


----------



## Bob Mayer

Eyes of the Hammer
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,984 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
  * #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #44 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
Chasing the Ghost
#1,100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
Lost Girls
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,659 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #99 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
Atlantis
# #688 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Bermuda Triangle
#2,996 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Devils Sea
#3,610 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #28 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
Atlantis Gate
#5,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #36 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Assault on Atlantis
#10,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #73 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
Battle for Atlantis
#6,927 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #47 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    * #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
The Rock
#14,651 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## lacycamey

Question to all of you!  So, I read on J Konrath's blog that when you're in the top 100 (paid kindle), like the general main list, to be like #99 or #100, one sales maybe 375-400 a day.

When you are in the top 100 in a particular genre, I know it will vary genre to genre, but how many does one usually sale to break top 100 of that particular genre?

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Sussman

My novel, THE FOUR HORSEMEN, is consistently ranked in the Top 50 in both Men's Adventure and Horror. Fifteen 5-star reviews and three 4-star reviews. Check it out today!

http://www.amazon.com/THE-FOUR-HORSEMEN-ebook/dp/B003XKNG1E/?tag=fourstars-20


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis is #16 in science fiction overall
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #581 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #12 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

My newest short thriller, Souls Inc.:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #30,253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 

Look quick!

It might slip any minute!

Shana


----------



## J. Carson Black

THE SHOP: 

#28 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Hot New Releases>Thrillers
#6 n Hot New Releases> Mystery & Thrillers
#7 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction
#16 in Hot New Releases

DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN: 

#191 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#57 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

THE DEVIL'S HOUR:

#225 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#64 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

DARK SIDE OF THE MOON:

#971 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#17 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

DARKSCOPE:

#5,699 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

THE DEVIL'S HOUR, THE SHOP, and DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN are #39, #55, and #66  respectively on the Mover's and Shakers list.


----------



## David Greene

Happy to join this list tonight!

Unmentionables:

#2,227 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## 41419

*Uploaded my story three days ago
*Went live yesterday - sold a handful of copies then emailed everyone last night
*Hit the top 100 in Short stories today.

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,928 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories*

WOOP! WOOP!


----------



## 41419

...and just cracked the top 100 Short Stories in the UK

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,561 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#92 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories*

I don't think this will last, have some friends buying who gave me the bump, but I am gonna enjoy it while it does!!!


----------



## J. Carson Black

dgaughran said:


> ...and just cracked the top 100 Short Stories in the UK
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,561 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #92 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories*
> 
> I don't think this will last, have some friends buying who gave me the bump, but I am gonna enjoy it while it does!!!


WOW! That _is_ incredible. Congratulations, and hope it continues and gets even better!


----------



## Ian Fraser

my The Depths of Deception went from #100, to #75, and is now at *#56* (alongside a Konrath) in Top 100 'Spy Stories and Tales of Intrigue'


----------



## gatehouseauthor

This is the second time I've broken top 100 in a category, and the first time I almost missed it! Let's hope this time lasts longer!
#9,672 Paid in Kindle Store 
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards


----------



## Anna Elliott

So excited that my book just made #94 in the Regency Romance category! 

Congrats to all the other top 100's, too!


----------



## 41419

I peaked at #40 in Short Stories.  Not bad for first full day. 

Sliding back now, in the 50s, and I am sure it will drop a lot further.

Fun while it lasted though, and I took the obligatory screenshot of being sandwiched between Stephen King and Dating My Vibrator.

Dave


----------



## Michelle Muto

The Book of Lost Souls is still in the top 100: #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives

It's currenty #8 on the Hot New Releases in Children's Mystery & Spy Stories, and #63 Hot New Releases in Children's Science Fiction & Mystery.


----------



## Doug DePew

"SAT & BAF!" is currently:
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 

It's actually been in the top 100 in that category for two months. It was as high as #2 in it. 

It was top 100 in Travel>Europe>Germany for most of that, also. 

I admit that it's a bit of a niche category, but it is there!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

#31 in the last 90 days for, "Young Adult Series..." &  #94 for "Young Adult Romance..."


----------



## bazmaz

My guide book for Ukulele players called "What Ukulele Players Really Want To Know" is doing rather well in charts

In the US Store

#38 in Books > Entertainment > Music > Reference
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Music

(Rather pleased with first one as that is all books, not just Kindle!) - http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK

In the UK Store

#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Music
#17 in Books > Music, Stage & Screen > Music > Reference
#38 in Books > Reference > Other Reference By Subject > Music, Stage & Screen

Was actually in the top 10 Music books yesterday, but slipped a little

UK link - http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-Want/dp/B004JN11WK


----------



## Andre Jute

THE LARSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg LarssonAmazon Bestsellers Rank US
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#97 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Also IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on EarthAmazon Bestsellers Rank
#44 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports


----------



## aaronpolson

Monsters Among Us: Horror Stories

* #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

Whoot!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,813 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## altworld

Exposition, a zany look at the effects of Writers block is currently #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes

Takes a look here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Does happy dance 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## horse_girl

A couple months ago, STARFIRE ANGELS held steady in the top 10 in two categories and managed to get onto the science fiction in the kindle store juvenile fiction, but now it's here: 
#34 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

When Angels Cry has held in its categories' top 100:
#15 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#22 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

The others have bounced on and off different lists in the last few months, but I've experienced a massive slow down in sales lately. Post Christmas sales was a thrilling ride, but now everyone is getting out and getting active or cleaning up in the wake of natural disasters. Bad for me and other writers, but I wish the best to those who have suffered.


----------



## Mark Adair

Best so far:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #699 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #11 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis
#690 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Bermuda Triangle
#2,295 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    * #56 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Chasing The Ghost
#1,362 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    * #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

and some others


----------



## MaryKingsley

In a Pirate's Arms:


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #122,420 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#64 in Books > History > Military > War of 1812 

This is surprising as heck; the book is 15 years old.  Oh, well, it's a narrow category, but a top 100 is a top 100.


----------



## Paul Clayton

After a brief lull, WS has again risen a little.    

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,552 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#3 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Doug DePew

I just noticed that I'm selling in Canada now! I knew I had some fans there on the fanpage, but apparently they started buying!!

Right now:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,843 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#2 in Books > Travel > Europe > Germany 
#2 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#32 in Books > History > Europe > Germany 

...on Amazon.ca.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen

Tear in Time (tear as in torn) is in the top 100 for the following category: Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Medical

It is listed number 60...


----------



## Andre Jute

Since it was launched six months ago, IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth has never been out of the top 100, both sides of the Atlantic:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank US
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Thanks for putting it there!

PS Those with in interest in typography for the internal design of books, and in jacket design, may want to take a look at the articles in which I analyze the designs for IDITAROD: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45771.msg799172.html#msg799172


----------



## Andre Jute

Er. almost forgot. THE LARSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson is Number 3 in Kindle Books and Number 30 in Books in the States:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank USA
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#30 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

THE LARSSON SCANDAL is also in the Top 100 in the UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Thanks for putting it there.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

I'm Number One!!

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Animals > Wildlife 
#8 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Ecology > Animals > Wildlife 
#70 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Fauna

A HIGHLY specialized sub-category mind you - but Number One nonetheless!! 

One Man. One Rat. One Of Them MUST Die!!


----------



## JRTomlin

Woohoo! I can finally post to this thread!  

#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## ChrisHoward

Congratulations best sellers!

My first book Saltwater Witch has been hovering around 100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards

Was 87 a couple hours ago, at the moment it's 98.

Ranking a bit better in the UK:

Saltwater Witch:
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Seaborn:
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Sea Throne:
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


Chris


----------



## jonathanmoeller

My nonfiction book The $0.99 Ubuntu Beginner's Guide currently has two rankings:

* #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Computers & Internet > Operating Systems
* #92 in Books > Computers & Internet > Operating Systems > Linux

Which is pretty cool.

Turns out, it's way easier to sell nonfiction than fiction


----------



## Bailey Bristol

99 cents - LOVE WILL FOLLOW: An American Tale of Love and Peril
Historical Romantic Suspense

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,500 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#89 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

http://amzn.to/love_will_follow


----------



## miss_fletcher

I have not partaken in this thread yet, so here I go, as of now;

Demon Girl UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #46 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Demon Girl US
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #331 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Demon Day UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #118 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Fantasy > Romance
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost

Lunar Light UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #942 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Paranormal

Tis a good day


----------



## JaimeRae

Though my ebook has only been out for one week, I'm still trying to figure out how to get it out of the "basement" and up and running. This is my first novel and is part one of two.


----------



## julie sellers

My novel, Coming Home, has been out for three weeks and sales seem to be picking up!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,612 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States 
#40 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen

"Endless Summer" (orange covered book) - slipped OUT of (momentarily) and then back INTO obscurity with a flurry of sales.

Oh well, that fleeting moment of fame was still a great rush for me.

For those who bought the book... THANKS!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Chasing the Ghost
#998 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Atlantis
#497 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #10 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Miriam Minger

Three of my historical/adventure romances--SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT, WILD ANGEL, and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE--are currently in Amazon's US and UK Top 100 lists for historical romance!  And they're all on sale for 99 cents for the lusty month of May.    

Miriam Minger


----------



## bellaandre

So glad to see how awesome everyone is doing here! Hooray!

I'm thrilled to have 4 books currently in the Amazon Erotic Top 100: Game for Love, Candy Store, Shooting Stars and Love Me.

 Bella

(and as Lucy Kevin, I think I've got 2 books on the Girls & Women / Children's Fiction Top 100 - GABRIELLE and FALLING FAST and one book on the Children's Fiction / People and Places Top 100 - SEATTLE GIRL)

 Lucy
http://www.lucykevin.com


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers 
#1 in Books > Society, Politics & Philosophy > Social Sciences > Sociology


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,606 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#3 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

It's the last list I'm most excited about.  I really want to live there.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

I'm beyond ecstatic to have gone under the 10,000 ranking yesterday - now it is at 5,910!!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,910 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Animals > Wildlife 
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Ecology > Animals > Wildlife 
#25 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Fauna

Definitely some very NARROW categories mind you - but Top 100 is still exciting to me!!

ONE MAN. ONE RAT. ONE OF THEM MUST DIE!!


----------



## Andre Jute

THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson
Amazon Bestsellers Rank USA
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#66 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#90 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

IDITAROD a novel of the Greatest Race on Earth

Amazon Bestsellers Rank USA
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports


----------



## Paul Clayton

Been doing much better the last couple days.  Don't know why.  Maybe it was that four leaf clover I found when I dropped my rabbit's foot while trying to pull my John the Conqueror out of my pocket.  Anyway, it's unlucky to parse these things too much so I'm just gonna enjoy it and have a beer.

Best!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,036 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#3 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,557 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#4 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

White Seed has been hanging out in the tail end of the Historical Fiction, top 100, which I love.


----------



## NickSpalding

Aah... a Top 100 Best Seller thread, eh?

Here you go then:

Life... With No Breaks - Top 100 Best Seller in the whole Amazon UK store.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks/dp/B003ICWJ4C
http://www.amazon.com/Life-With-No-Breaks-ebook/dp/B003ICWJ4C


----------



## Cheri Schmidt

My book Fateful had been popping in and out of the top 100 lists. But now I'm seeing steady staying power in at least the top two. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#1,127 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
#36 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Love & Romance
#62 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy

Sales have increased once I showed up on these lists. Dropping the price of Fateful to 99 cents on May 2nd or so really helped with this.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen

I just noticed that "Tear In Time" has broken up into the top 100 of it's genre in the UK. That's a great feeling.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

The Scavenger's Daughter:
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

The Kindness of Strangers:
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Journalists
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > United States > Regions


----------



## Bailey Bristol

99 cents - *LOVE WILL FOLLOW: An American Tale of Love and Peril*
Historical Romantic Suspense
http://amzn.to/love_will_follow
SATURDAY - is now holding in the 50's:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,981 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#63 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,774 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards

Starting to get some notice, hopefully it'll stay up there for a bit... Full disclosure, I had a giveaway that bumped me to about 38,000 in the rankings, from there to where I am now is additional sales.  Fingers crossed that a few more good reviews and some time in the top 100 keep me moving up!


----------



## VMartinez

I'm ecstatic!!!

An Unusual Journey Through Royal History

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,299 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Books > History > Historical Study > Essays
* #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe


----------



## Gthater

My fantasy novel, The Gateway, has reached #1 Epic Fantasy in the UK!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/B0017H1LCQ
Get your copy while you can!

regards,
glenn thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis
#514 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Bermuda Triangle
#1,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #52 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Devils Sea
#4,020 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
Atlantis Gate
#3,750 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Assault on Atlantis
#5,071 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
Battle for Atlantis
#6,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Chasing The Ghost
#1,111 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## VMartinez

Wow, Bob! Just, WOW! 



Bob Mayer said:


> Atlantis
> #514 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> Atlantis Bermuda Triangle
> #1,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #52 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> Atlantis Devils Sea
> #4,020 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> Atlantis Gate
> #3,750 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
> Assault on Atlantis
> #5,071 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
> Battle for Atlantis
> #6,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> Chasing The Ghost
> #1,111 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
> #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
> #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## kcmay

I'm totally excited about this for The Kinshield Legacy:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #309 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales
    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales

(This is Amazon UK)


----------



## tonyaplank

Swallow is currently #8 in Anxiety Disorders, and #20 in Legal Thrillers.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

How do you find your sales rankings? I haven't had my first report yet from Amazon or Nook. My first ebook was just recently published about a month ago?


----------



## JeanneM

Mine is...wait...now it's not.  Oooh...now it is! Oh, now it's not.  Rats!


----------



## VMartinez

LOL, Jeanne! I know how you feel! The numbers fluctuate so much sometimes it's insane. I literally printed out the rankings on mine so I could at least preserve them forever on paper if not in reality. 



JeanneM said:


> Mine is...wait...now it's not. Oooh...now it is! Oh, now it's not. Rats!


----------



## JeanneM

VMartinez said:


> LOL, Jeanne! I know how you feel! The numbers fluctuate so much sometimes it's insane. I literally printed out the rankings on mine so I could at least preserve them forever on paper if not in reality.


LOL...I wish I had thought of printing them. Every time I get a sale on the Pet book or The Red Balloon...they both hit the top 100 in really obscure categories...then an hour or so later...poof! I got excited the first few times...now I just don't even bother to look.


----------



## VMartinez

They should appear on your book's page on Amazon under Product Details. Keep checking. Best of luck to you! 



nicholasmcgirr said:


> How do you find your sales rankings? I haven't had my first report yet from Amazon or Nook. My first ebook was just recently published about a month ago?


----------



## VMartinez

I know, it can be so fleeting! I first saw my book got to #1 in one of it's categories last night. I was so excited and not expecting it to last long that I woke up my husband to show him! Poor thing. He said, "That's great! Can I go back to sleep now?" 



JeanneM said:


> LOL...I wish I had thought of printing them. Every time I get a sale on the Pet book or The Red Balloon...they both hit the top 100 in really obscure categories...then an hour or so later...poof! I got excited the first few times...now I just don't even bother to look.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,084 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 

Calling Crow, hanging in by its teeth in the family saga category!


----------



## VMartinez

Update! Just got into the top 100 in a third category. Here's the latest for An Unusual Journey Through Royal History:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > History > Historical Study > Essays
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe
#93 in Books > History > Europe

Tis is my first book, so sorry if I'm overly enthusiastic!!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Congratulations all:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,810 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Africa

Get in Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman who served in the Cameroons with the Kings Own Royal Border Regiment

US $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E

UK 2.50 GPB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

I got up from a nap and smiled when I saw this:

Shimmerspell
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,358 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## J. Carson Black

My new add: 

THE DEVIL'S HOUR just got on to the Kindle Top 100 yesterday---all books. 

THE DEVIL'S HOUR: #90 - Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store.  

THE SHOP: #31 -  Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store.


----------



## isaacsweeney

#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > College & University


----------



## Alan Parkinson

wow things just got better, a # 3

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,309 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Africa 
#41 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Military

Get in Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman who served in the Cameroons with the Kings Own Royal Border Regiment

US $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E

UK 2.50 GPB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk for details


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #39,496 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill 


This is actually pretty funny, if you click on my Carl Melcher icon and go see it.  It's Amazon's fluke, not mine (at least that's what I think.)  Anyway, I'm enjoying it and hoping that Bill won't complain.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis #500 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Chasing The Ghost  #1,375 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
Atlantis Bermuda Triangle #2,023 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #55 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Devils Sea #2,767 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #23 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
Atlantis Gate  #4,134 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #31 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Assault on Atlantis #5,168 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
Battle for Atlantis  #6,308 Paid in Kindle Store
    #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #52 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 

Area 51  #3,447 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Eyes of the Hammer #1,832 Paid in Kindle Store
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## barbara elsborg

•	The Bad Widow #606 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
o	#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 
•	

•	Saying Yes #450 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
o	#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 


Not in Bob's league - but hey!!


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth

Amazon Bestsellers Rank USA
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports


----------



## 41419

Only STARTED uploading 9 hours ago. Amazon had it on sale in less than an hour.

Now this (for Transfection):

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,216 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#38 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

Woop! Woop!

#5 in SF Short Story Hot New Releases!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Three books now in the Kindle Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store - All Books:

THE SHOP

#24 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #6 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
   #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
   #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction

THE DEVIL'S HOUR

#53 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #13 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN:

#89 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #2 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #24 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## 41419

JCB,

You are SMOKIN' right now.

Dave


----------



## Paul Clayton

For White Seed:
•	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,900 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
o	#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
o	#7 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 

For Carl Melcher:
•	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #38,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
o	#6 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill 

This last one gives me great pleasure!  I’m hoping Bill will give me a read.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Wish my heart would quit threatening to stop. I'm watching LOVE WILL FOLLOW rise through the rankings.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,361 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#37 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

Love Will Follow


----------



## 41419

TRANSFECTION just jumped again! On sale for half a day!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,450 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#27 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Holy Rapture Saturdays!!!!!!

I went from 203000 to 54000 Top paid in kindle store! Very excited.

I've also been holding the number one spot for Rock and Roll books, #2 in Underworld books, and just jumped up to 61 in Paranormal!!
Thanks everyone for helping me find these numbers!

Nicholas.


----------



## JeanneM

Second day in the top 100...I can't believe it and am so grateful.  Congrats to everyone here as well.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #39,667 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Animals


----------



## Tonya

YES!!! #57 Hobby Fiction!!! Only after ONE WEEK debut release!! WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Doing pretty well for a book that was just released Thursday.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #230 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

(Thanks, Robin)


----------



## J. Carson Black

Wow, Nathan, you are getting so close!  

It's amazing how many people on this board hit the Top 100 lists - it's got to be some kind of phenomenon. We must be doing something right! Congratulations to everyone - this is no mean feat.


----------



## Mel Comley

Nathan Lowell said:


> Doing pretty well for a book that was just released Thursday.
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #230 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction
> 
> (Thanks, Robin)


Wow! That's astonishing. 

Well done Maggie, 3 in the top 100 is a fabulous achievement.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I should have posted last week, Five Days Notice, climbed into the top 100 for Romantic Suspense, but has since fell out of it. It was a brief, but that was a good sign of things to come.... I hope! lol.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis #84 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,635 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Military 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Military & Spies 

Things seem to be looking up for Carl.  Check out that first category, #4 in the Bill Clinton store.  I hope to be number one in the Bill Clinton Top 100 Paid by tomorrow eve at this time.  Check it out.  It's a hoot!


----------



## mdleichty

When It Comes To Relationships, You've Been An Idiot
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Mental Health > Codependency

Just Stop Having Problems, Stupid! - The Anti-Self-Help Guide
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help > Self-Esteem


----------



## Guest

Fire Season
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,106 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#69 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## 41419

Transfection is back in the charts!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,400 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Okay, I can't resist:

My novel Pelgraff:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: *#1.343* Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)

*Nr. 6* in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > Abenteuer

Oh, by the way. That's for 1 (one) copy sold. But, hey, I'm number 6!

And just to justify this post:

Courtesan:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,585 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Ghost Fleet:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,822 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## isaacsweeney

Students Losing Out: four essays on adjunct labor in higher education
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > College & University


----------



## Doug DePew

I had my first multiple sale day in a long time! I decided not to look at the rankings at all today then I got weak. 

The last time I checked, mine was at:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #32,764 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Kindle Store> Kindle eBooks> Nonfiction> History> Military> Weapons & Warfare> Nuclear

#24 in Books> History> Military> Weapons & Warfare> Nuclear

Yay!


----------



## Tina Folsom

Amaury's Hellion
http://www.amazon.com/Amaurys-Hellion-Scanguards-Vampires-ebook/dp/B003UNLBT8
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #213 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
* #1 in Books > Romance > Gothic
* #2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Gabriel's Mate
http://www.amazon.com/Gabriels-Mate-Scanguards-Vampires-ebook/dp/B004EPZ250
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #318 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
* #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
* #4 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Yvette's Haven
http://www.amazon.com/Yvettes-Haven-Scanguards-Vampires-ebook/dp/B004YKUNYA
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #382 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #4 in Books > Romance > Gothic
* #10 in Books > Romance > Vampires
* #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance

The rankings for these three books have improved ever since the first in this series, Samson's Lovely Mortal, became a freebie on Kindle about 8 days ago! So, a freebie on Amazon definitely works, particularly if you have a series.


----------



## David Kazzie

The Jackpot

http://amzn.to/lE9pfQ

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,417 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal
#78 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal


----------



## philvan

I am a bit dazed, but when I just checked, I saw (recently popular)

#9 in Fiction-Mystery-Detective

Didn't look for other categories;


----------



## 41419

My new release - Transfection - after 2.5 days, in the US:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,848 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#62 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

And in the UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,630 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories

Woop! Woop!

Other title is hovering outside, sales on that have picked up too.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,888 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

Is there somewhere specifically you can go to see where your book is ranked in each of these categories, or do you just have to look each one up, one by one and search for your book? I know how to find the list, just seems really cumbersome to have to go and look it up on every list. Anyone know?


----------



## thejosh86

My humorous little romp showed up on the parody list today.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,132 Paid in Kindle Store
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies

It was #18,000 and #15 when I woke up, but it's slipped some since then.


----------



## Doug DePew

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> Is there somewhere specifically you can go to see where your book is ranked in each of these categories, or do you just have to look each one up, one by one and search for your book? I know how to find the list, just seems really cumbersome to have to go and look it up on every list. Anyone know?


They all show up if you're ranked in them. I think it depends on how your book is categorized.

I just cut and pasted mine from under the book. Mine's also ranked in Travel>Germany sometimes.


----------



## brian70

Mine is currently 54 in its category.

#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Rome

Huge congrats to everyone else in the top 100.


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Here's the latest on Line of Control:

In the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,190 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Fiction > Political
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War

In the US:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,137 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Was very excited about the #3 in the UK- but #2 is at 200 odd overall- so some distance to go


----------



## medicalhumor

Hello all,

My book Emergency Laughter, published March 15, 2011 is currently #1 in Kindle category Emergency Medical Services, #1 in Emergency Nursing and #73 in nonfiction medicine catagory. I just went over the 100 book sales mark for this month and I'm very pleased. 
I still wish I was Tina Fey but hey...for an unknown person I feel very very fortunate.

Can anyone share with me the results of buying the $40 banner ad on kindle boards? How many sales or hits did you get during the 24 hr period it was posted?

Much success to everyone!
Mike Cyra


----------



## JRTomlin

God, I LOVE Daily Cheap Reads! Thanks to them, for the moment, yes:

A Kingdom's Cost:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,587 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#78 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## KenIsaacson

SILENT COUNSEL

Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (20 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,036 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal
    #11 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress at No. 1:

AmazonBestsellers Rank: US:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK:
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#36 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory


----------



## Dan Holloway

Just made it into the top 100 overall in the UK with The Company of Fellows, a Hannibal Lecter style thriller set in Oxford University:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #58 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers 
#21 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers 
#63 in Books > Fiction

Also made it to 3 top 100 charts with Songs from the Other Side of the Wall, a lyrical coming of age novel in the vein of Murakami's Norwegian Wood
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,546 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#18 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Lesbian 
#20 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Lesbian 
#23 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Women's Literary Fiction


----------



## 41419

After the Lady Gaga debacle, my sales and rankings have started to recover. One of my stories has scraped back into the outer reaches of the lesser known charts! 

Transfection:

#31,146 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress still at No. 1

Amazon Bestsellers US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers UK
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#26 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is still hanging in there too, both sides of the Atlantic:

Amazon Bestsellers US
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers UK
#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports


----------



## JFHilborne

Madness and Murder just snuck back into Amazon's top 100 for hard-boiled mysteries, currently #77. http://amzn.to/m9rKoy

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,395 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#92 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Full Share has been out two weeks today. It's slipped a little because of the three Sunshine titles that have elbowed it down ... :/

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #210 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


I'm still in good company with George RR Martin and Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## John Hamilton

_Isle Royale_ finally got some traction today. It started out this morning at a rank of about 190,000. Tonight it stands at:

#3,706 Paid in Kindle Store

#23 in Books>Teens>History & Historical Fiction>Historical Fiction

#98 in Books>Teens>Literature & Fiction>Adventure & Thrillers.


----------



## sgroyle

John Hamilton said:


> _Isle Royale_ finally got some traction today. It started out this morning at a rank of about 190,000. Tonight it stands at:
> 
> #3,706 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> #23 in Books>Teens>History & Historical Fiction>Historical Fiction
> 
> #98 in Books>Teens>Literature & Fiction>Adventure & Thrillers.


Great news John! Your book deserves the visibility; here's hoping it lasts for a while


----------



## sgroyle

Yep - it sure is - but you'll have to move quick 

#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Bob Mayer

Hmm, this makes me look.

Atlantis  #616 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #10 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Atlantis Bermuda Triangle  #2,023 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Atlantis Devils Sea  #3,072 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #20 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

Atlantis Gate  #3,802 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #27 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #30 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Assault on Atlantis  #3,812 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #31 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Battle for Atlantis #3,687 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

The Rock  #8,745 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #56 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Chasing the Ghost  #1,470 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Eyes of the Hammer  #1,099 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Lost Girls  #2,362 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Black Ops The Gate #5,647 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #81 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Black Ops The Line  #6,736 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Bodyguard of Lies  #2,845 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Omega Sanction  #7,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Dragon Sim-13  #9,589 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


and in the UK just for fun:
Atlantis #47 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## John Hamilton

sgroyle said:


> Great news John! Your book deserves the visibility; here's hoping it lasts for a while


Thanks, Simon! Much appreciated. And best of luck with your book as well!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My short story, _Rachel's Eyes_, was #68 in Books > Romance > Anthologies when I did my daily sales recording a few minutes ago. It's bounced into that list a couple of times before, but this is the highest. It's my first short story and I had no expectations as it's a bit different (a continuation of the romance novel, _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_, featuring the same characters), so it's pretty cool to see it selling a bit and even getting into any list once in a while.


----------



## MH Sargent

I'm there.

Seven Days From Sunday  #2,972 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

The Shot To Die For  #5,660 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #87 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Operation Spider Web  #5,088 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #76 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

The Yemen Connection  #4,547 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
    * #83 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Remi Michaud

Two months to the day since release, The Path of the Sword is in the top 100 for epic fantasy! It won't last but, hey! It's top 100!  
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,486 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

ALSO

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress at No 1 -- Thanks to you! *

Not bad for a book of critical biography without a vampire in sight. Thank you to all the readers who helped to put it there.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillerså

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#36 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory


----------



## Philip Chen

Despite some stumbles, this old horse keeps trotting along around the top fifty mark in its genre:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,296 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
    #56 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

My cartoon collection must have learned the way of the master (Levitation) as it remains floating in the ether with only 9 eBooks sold:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #186,494 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Cartoons

But the cartoons are about strangeness in the universe


----------



## Alan Parkinson

GET IN GET OUT AND GET AWAY

#3 in Books > History > Africa > Cameroon 
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Africa > West Africa 
#99 in Books > History > Africa > West Africa

Story of my 2 years National Service including 10 months in the Cameroon Rebublic


----------



## stacyjuba

My free short story Laundry Day (Short Story Plus Stacy Juba Mystery Sampler) is #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories. I'm trying to get it on the Top 100 Free List - it's #186 now.


----------



## cidneyswanson

Books › Romance › Fantasy & Futuristic › "Science Fiction / Fantasy (Young Adult)"
"Science Fiction / Fantasy (Young Adult)"
#1!! Woot!
But with only one sale yesterday, my overall ranking plummeted from 21K to 59K.  Afraid to look today.  I'll just focus on the top of this post.  Oooooh, it's bright and shiny.  Me like! 

EDT:Or I could focus on this: #5 at
Books › Teens › Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › Kindle Edition › "Science Fiction / Fantasy (Young Adult)"
"Science Fiction / Fantasy (Young Adult)"
which traces a more natural search and has over 1500 books listed!


----------



## Library4Science

Volume 4 of my American History Series made into the top 100!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #86,332 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #43 in Books > History > Military > Napoleonic Wars > Napoleon


I claim the record for the most obscure category  .


----------



## Colette Duke

OMGOMGOMG! *faints* *regains consciousness* Emerald 3 is in the top 100! *faints*


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,114 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#98 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Doug Lance

#11,818 Paid in Kindle Store

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle Magazines & Journals > Arts & Entertainment

Not too bad!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,190 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#7 in Books > History > Americas > Native American


----------



## PJJones

ROMANCE NOVEL
38,649 in Kindle Store
44 in parodies 

YAY! PJ


----------



## Jason Kristopher

This sounds - even to me - like a dumb question, but since I can't find an easy answer, I have to ask it anyway:

What's the best way to determine where your book falls in the rankings on these various lists? There's a LOT of information out there, but it's not very well organized.

I was able to look at the rankings on the Amazon pages for the two editions of my book, but those just give a general ranking as compared to all the others. I can't seem to find a way to figure out what their rank is as compared to similar books.

Thanks for educating the simple-minded!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

It's been kind of a rough month so far, so this was good to see today for Footsteps in Time:


#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Medieval 
#2 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales 
#2 in Books > Children's Books > History & Historical Fiction > Fiction > Medieval


----------



## erinkern

My Amazon rankings for my contemporary romance are: 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #72 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Bargain Books
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
    #9 in Books > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## 25803

Angel Be Good (Paranormal Romantic Comedy -- Christmas themed)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #34,260 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Holidays > Christmas
    #15 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Holidays > Christmas


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is No. 1 - twice!* Thanks for your help in putting it there.

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#36 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is also doing well*

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#87 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets >

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#57 in Books > Fiction > Sport

You can get sample chapters by clicking the links above or _different_ samples by clicking the pictorial links in my sig immediately below. Enjoy! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 


Hope will be free on Amazon US very soon. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Honor Bound is back in business now I've dropped the price to 99 cents.:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,368 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #23 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
    * #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    * #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

It climbed as high as #64 in historical romance earlier.


----------



## isaacsweeney

For Hard Creek Bridge: a short story in the UK!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,631 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#16 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#37 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories 
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## 28612

ALMOST A BRIDE is:

    * #41 in Western Romance for all formats
    * #96 in Kindle Contemporary Romances

Fun!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Hell yeah!  Me and Bill.  

Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam, Kindle, $3.99

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #93,803 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#22 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill


----------



## soyfrank

I wish. More like the bottom 100 

Mine is at #350,000 http://www.amazon.com/The-Brubury-Tales-ebook/dp/B0047O2QSO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## hardnutt

Today at 12 noon British Summer Times on Amazon.com

Dead Before Morning First book in my Fourteen-Strong Rafferty and Llewellyn mystery series is Number 88 on Mystery and Thrillers: Police Procedurals.


----------



## JumpingShip

Both of my books are in top 100 catagories. 

Here are the stats for No Good Deed at the moment:

    Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #58 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #14 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


Stats for March Into Hell:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #256 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #4 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers


----------



## davidhburton

Wow,...I just released Broken today and it's already in the Top 100 in Romance/Time Travel

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,272 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Bob Mayer

okay, this is a good exercise to do every once in a while:

Atlantis: #701 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Bermuda Triangle,  #2,928 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #64 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Atlantis Devils Sea #4,643 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #28 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Atlantis Gate #4,400 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #24 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Assault on Atlantis #5,469 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
Battle for Atlantis #5,794 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #45 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Area 51 #1,427 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

Chasing The Ghost #1,638 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Bodyguard of Lies #4,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #61 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Lost Girls #2,915 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #41 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Eyes of the Hammer #1,334 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Sim-13 #5,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #54 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Tim Ellis

All six of my crime thrillers are in the UK top 100 Bestsellers for Police Procedurals at 10, 21, 57, 65, 72 and 76. The top one is A Life for a Life!


----------



## harpwriter

Blue Bells of Scotland is currently in the top 100 (#94 last I checked) for historical fiction.  I'm thrilled to say it spent the last week or ten days in the top 100 in three separate categories (historical, action & adventure in kindle and action & adventure in books).


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I LOVE these Amazon bestseller lists. They generate most of my sales. "Ain't Love Grand?" has been in the top of this Spiritual and Mental Healing List for about two months--


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,806 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing 
#46 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing

"Devil Moon" has a theme of divorce, so I put it there and look what happened!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,979 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#16 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce

Even my toughest sell, "Ever-Flowing Streams" is under the wire right now.


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #72,344 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Fantastic job to everyone! Feels good to be on a top 100 list. I have drifted in and out of the top 100 Horror, but for now:



Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,390 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Medical


----------



## philvan

Sherlock Holmes and the Zombie Affair 
#4 in Kindle - last 30 days - mysteries - british mysteries. 
Not bad, even though there are only 44 books listed in total in that tiny sub-category


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I'm really kind of confused, because it doesn't make any sense that The Door to Canellin is this high in the ranking today... but here's what my sales page says!

Average Customer Review: 4.9 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (14 customer reviews)
#57 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
#69 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

EDIT: I think there's a glitch.  The sales ranking I have is too low to rate this kind of ranking in the specific genres.  Either that, or no one has purchased any Fantasy or Action/Adventure books today!!


----------



## Andre Jute

gatehouseauthor said:


> I'm really kind of confused, because it doesn't make any sense that The Door to Canellin is this high in the ranking today... but here's what my sales page says!
> 
> Average Customer Review: 4.9 out of 5 stars See all reviews (14 customer reviews)
> #57 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
> #69 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
> 
> EDIT: I think there's a glitch. The sales ranking I have is too low to rate this kind of ranking in the specific genres. Either that, or no one has purchased any Fantasy or Action/Adventure books today!!


Don't analyze. Enjoy!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, Ghost Fleet has become my best seller and:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,492 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #24 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    * #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


It's ranked above Dan Simmons' Hyperion, Orson Scott Card's Ender's Shadow, and William Gibson's Neuromancer in Science Fiction.

That's today. Tomorrow it may be somewhere else, but today I'm happy.


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Dead Men Don't Cry just squeaked into the top 100 in Science Fiction Short Stories. Barely.

I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## gatehouseauthor

modwitch said:


> That's how you're *rated* - which is different than sales rank. What you're looking at is the top rated lists (based on user reviews), and those are appearing sporadically on product pages - amazon seems to have been testing them for a while.


Ah ha!! That makes much more sense! Although the rating has now vanished off my sales page... sporadic is right! Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## Guest

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0028K33GS
#138,891 Paid in Kindle Store

On/Off - A Jekyll and Hyde Story - http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001GS7YZO
#407,815 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## isaacsweeney

In the US, Students Losing Out (nonfiction, in my sig), is here: 
#46,290 Paid in Kindle Store 
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > College & University

In the UK, Hard Creek Bridge: a short story (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004HKIH3Q/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0KZGB3BXEA9SJNZ24JRW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294) is here:

#20,733 Paid in Kindle Store 
#46 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ooh! I can join for my novellette His Name in Lights (the one with the fiery cover below):

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#96 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Library4Science

I dropped out but now I'm back.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #51,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Revolution & Founding



And I just got my first 'Also bought'  Woo Hoo.


----------



## harpwriter

I didn't mark the first day I moved into the top 100, but I think I've been there almost continually for about 3 weeks now, in up to 3 categories. Tonight, (oops, this morning) it says:



> #81 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
> #83 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,889 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
> #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
> #77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## 39179

*The End of the World * is currently:

#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary (Amazon UK) (Free)

#58 Top 100 Free in Kindle Store (Amazon UK)

#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary (Amazon US) (Free - even though it's not free - go figure)


----------



## Margo Lerwill

At one point, "Dis" was #30 in fantasy anthologies, but I didn't know about this thread to share my squee.  I was so disappointed that sales has slowed by the time I discovered it.  But this morning, this is what I found on Amazon UK for "Dis":

#6,965 in the Paid Kindle Store
#31 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories
#47 in Kindle > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## MH Sargent

SEVEN DAYS FROM SUNDAY

    #46 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
    #55 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,830 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
    #57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is now free on Amazon!  Latest ranking:

#2 Free in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 


Miriam Minger


----------



## MSTHRILLER

I love seeing all the indies in the best seller categories. I can finally add mine now.

As of today, Burn Out is #5 on Hot New Releases - Action/adventure. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,072 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#46 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## MartinStanley72

Today about 9.20 GMT my novel The Gamblers is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,314 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#37 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

in the Amazon UK store. Hooray! Of course, it probably won't stay there long, but it's hopefully another few happy readers.

Martin

http://thegamblersnovel.com


----------



## Doug Lance

Amazon.com
*#1 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle Magazines & Journals > Arts & Entertainment* 
#19 Best Seller in Kindle Store > Kindle Magazines & Journals > Arts & Entertainment

Amazon.co.uk
#8,759 Paid in Kindle Store 
#7 Best Seller in Kindle Store > Magazines & Journals > Arts & Entertainment


----------



## lazyjayn

Had my first ever UK sale, and it bumped me up all over the place--

29,144 in uk kindle store, then the rest buried in "kindle books, books, non-fiction, food & drink"
15 in Natural Foods,
19 in vegetables and vegetarian
56 in cooking by ingredient

Woo hoo!

Now, gotta go because my “productivity” plugin is about to boot me from the interwebs. Why on earth I set it to 30 minutes of fun during business hours I'll never know....

-j.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I have a few here and there, but this one stands out because DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN is the book of my heart.  

#18 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #3 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

UPDATE: 

   #89 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
   #2 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

Lookin' for number #1 in Thrillers - would be so cool if that happened.


----------



## John Hartness

Early this morning Hard Day's Knight made it to #3 in Occult Horror - highest sub-ranking ever!


----------



## Bob Mayer

I've got four books selling in the top 1,000 overall:
Atlantis, Area 51, Chasing The Ghost, and Eyes of the Hammer


----------



## D.A. Boulter

J. Carson Black said:


> I have a few here and there, but this one stands out because DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN is the book of my heart.
> 
> #18 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #3 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
> 
> For a very short time, I flirted with #16.


You _flirted_ with #16? This is a PG board, JCB, and that sounds just a little racy to me. Tone it down a bit, will ya? But I can't help but ask: So, who turned out to be the tease, you or #16?


----------



## LindaNagata

There today in the US store...

The Bohr Maker
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,016 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Vast
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,227 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#77 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

and UK
Vast
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #23,933 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

Kind of funny though, because both books are science fiction, & yes, technothrillers, but not crime/mystery


----------



## medicalhumor

Hi,

Emergency Laughter has been #1 in Emergency Medical Services and Emergency Nursing for two weeks now and top 100 in books, medicine!

Rating right around 17,500

Mike Cyra


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_On Berryhill Road_ is again in the top 100 (but not as good a ranking as in the past):

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #41,716 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#38 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Death & Grief > Suicide
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Finally popped back into the top 100 for horror.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,956 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical
    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
    #62 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## lazyjayn

Guess I made a sale in the US again, too.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #75,121 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Vegetables & Vegetarian

Gotta love less competitive lists.

-j.


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

#9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#34 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,023 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#32 in Books > Reference > Writing

Yay for writing books! 

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Decon

Just made the bestseller list at 68 for serial killer books in the UK with Survival Instinct. I am really pleased with this as it follows on from Lunch Break Thrillers, which has been in the top ten for crime/mystery thriller/short story collection in the UK since it was uploaded in February.


----------



## Andre Jute

Still in the top 100 after six months!

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth

In the US:

Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars 
#18 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

In the UK:

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Additional sample chapters and more at IDITAROD Value Added Page.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

First, congratulations to everyone who has posted here! I know how exciting it is to see your work validated this way -- a concrete way to qualify how it is doing, though certainly not the only way to measure your success. 

My cookbook, “Kali: The Food Goddess, A Compilation of Delightful Recipes and Memories of Food” is #1,158 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle; #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Gastronomy > Essays; and #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home


----------



## Tommie Lyn

High on a Mountain is now in the top 100....

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #44,023 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## J. Carson Black

Decon said:


> Just made the bestseller list at 68 for serial killer books in the UK with Survival Instinct. I am really pleased with this as it follows on from Lunch Break Thrillers, which has been in the top ten for crime/mystery thriller/short story collection in the UK since it was uploaded in February.


Woohoooo! Excellent, Declan. EX-cellent!


----------



## J. Carson Black

D.A. Boulter said:


> You _flirted_ with #16? This is a PG board, JCB, and that sounds just a little racy to me. Tone it down a bit, will ya? But I can't help but ask: So, who turned out to be the tease, you or #16?


#16, definitely. What a spoiled little brat #16 turned out to be.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

My American historical LOVE WILL FOLLOW has been in the Top 25 Kindle Romantic Suspense for 4 weeks now. Surged up to #11, but settled in the 20's.


----------



## Todd Young

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,172 Paid in Kindle Store
#60 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

The best I've done is #22.


----------



## datinman

And you thought Your Family was Dysfunctional!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,136 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #18 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships

We've Seen the Enemy:

    * #67 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #68 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

So that makes two!


----------



## TLH

I finally got a chance to post in here. Chop Suey is in two.

#12 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#90 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Can someone explain how to set tags and keywords such that they affect the 'Top 100' status of a book? I have two books that often are in the top 100, but another of my books far outsells those two, yet it is never in the top 100. If there was something I set on those other two, I did it blindly, not knowing what I was doing, and now, I don't know how to set it for the others.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This is a first for my _Sumptuous Silk Bags and More_:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #84,686 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## TLH

It's in there but it's losing ground quickly.

Chop Suey
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,332 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Here's where Line of Control- A Thriller on the Coming War in Asia is now...

In the US:

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

and in the UK:
#9 in Books > Fiction > Political
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: best I've reached was at 34000, seems to keep steady around 114000

Holding strong in paranormal at #37

Rock and Roll at #1

Greek Mythology at #2

Can't wait to see what the weekend brings...

Nicholas.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My _The Mermaid Shawl & other beauties book_ on knitting lace:

*#2* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
*#22* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
*#36* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

My _Fry Bacon. Add Onions_ memoir/cookbook:
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
*#3* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
*#11* in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

My _Sumptuous Silk Bags: Learn Entrelac & More_:
*#85* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

The Kult is #57 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


----------



## Joseph Flynn

My novel Round Robin cracked the top 100 barrier yesterday: #71 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor.

The Next President continues to be a top 100 title: #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

The President's Henchman is hanging tough in the top 100: #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#38 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Gasoline, Texas is in both the top 100 and the top 10: #24 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Political
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Political

Thanks for the opportunity to toot my horn.


----------



## Doug DePew

Wow! I went away for a couple weeks for vacation and found out my book does better without me. 


Here are the current Kindle rankings for _SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat_

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #35,848 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#14 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear

That's the highest it's been in quite a while. I sold some paperbacks while we were gone, too. Things are looking good!


----------



## Bryan Cohen

_500 Writing Prompts for Kids _ is feeling some Top 100 love!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,767 Paid in Kindle Store 
* #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > Elementary School
* #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills

Also, 
#34 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > Elementary School

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SOYV4K


----------



## bnapier

Issue 1 of my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars, is currently in the top 100 in 2 categories at Amazon.uk

    * #15 in Kindle Store > Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Horror
    * #41 in Kindle Store > Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Science Fiction


----------



## Millard

It's UK, so less impressive, but I am a Brit.

* #64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies
* #76 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Also, it produced this interesting literary sandwich.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Area 51: #742 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
Atlantis:  #175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
Chasing The Ghost:  #747 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
Bodyguard of Lies:  #2,381 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #30 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
Lost Girls:  #1,180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
Eyes of the Hammer: #692 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

and some others


----------



## Terrence OBrien

_The Templar Concordat_

Amazon US
#22 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#29 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#31 Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Amazon UK
#31 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#51 in Books > Fiction > Political


----------



## daringnovelist

Not anything exciting going on in the paid side, but Amazon made my mystery collection free this morning

"Waiter There's a Clue In My Soup!" hit the top in less than half a day of being free:

#13 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

Camille


----------



## 28612

daringnovelist said:


> "Waiter There's a Clue In My Soup!" hit the top in less than half a day of being free:
> 
> #13 Free in Kindle Store
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
> 
> Camille


Wonderful! Especially the speed -- impressive.


----------



## 28612

Oops.  Got sidetracked by Camille's ... forgot to post mine  

I'm celebrating:

ALMOST A BRIDE (last day at 99 cents)
    * #57 in Books > Romance > Western

A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
    * #96 in Books > Romance > Western

WIDOW WOMAN
    * #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
    * #55 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns

RODEO NIGHTS
    * #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
    * #36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

THE GAMES
    * #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
    * #96 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

HOOPS
    * #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## MartinStanley72

The Gamblers is back in the Hard-Boiled top 100!

#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#53 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Fabulous!

Martin

http://thegamblersnovel.com


----------



## Jim Franz

I can't believe I get to post in this thread!

World Without Faces:
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tommie Lyn said:


> Can someone explain how to set tags and keywords such that they affect the 'Top 100' status of a book? I have two books that often are in the top 100, but another of my books far outsells those two, yet it is never in the top 100. If there was something I set on those other two, I did it blindly, not knowing what I was doing, and now, I don't know how to set it for the others.


It could be the book that is doing better hasn't ended up on one of the more accessible lists. Some lists are easier to get on - there's a smaller pool of books that fit the description. My other books got on the Police Procedural list even though they were ranked higher than my thriller. I waited weeks for THE SHOP to get on a list, and when it did, it got on Thriller, which is bigger and more general, so there's more competition. Hopefully, your star book will end up on another list, but it may be a broader one than the ones your others are on.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#1 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#4 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## JRTomlin

Well, it doesn't really count since I don't consider freebies to be sales but one of my novels, Wings of Evil, is #83 Free in Kindle Store and #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic

For what it's worth.


----------



## jmkwriter

TWO AND A HALF DEAD MEN

#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

Do freebies count? Because:

JUST DIAL 911 FOR ASSISTANCE

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

FRUITBASKET FROM HELL

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Tommie Lyn

J. Carson Black said:


> It could be the book that is doing better hasn't ended up on one of the more accessible lists. Some lists are easier to get on - there's a smaller pool of books that fit the description.


So....how does your book end up on a particular list? Is there some setting I neglected to click that would make a difference?


----------



## MaryKingsley

_In a Pirate's Arms_ is still #29 in Books > History>Military>War of 1812. Given that I have yet to sell a copy of it this month, that must be a s-l-o-w moving category.


----------



## DDScott

*STOMPIN' ON STETSONS* - Book Two in The Bootscootin' Books Series

_#74 Top Rated _ in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Special Occasions

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Special Occasions 
#65 in Books > Home & Garden > Entertaining

*BUCKLES ME BABY* - Book Three in The Bootscootin' Books Series

#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parenting & Families

*MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL*

_#28 Top Rated _ in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Psychology & Counseling > Creativity & Genius

#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Psychology & Counseling > Creativity & Genius 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship

Happy Reading, Y'All!

And thanks for this superfab Thread!!!


----------



## KristieCook

What a fun thread! Congrats to everyone for their Top #100 books! Mine have been sitting nicely:

Promise (#1 in series) has been in Top #10 in those first two categories since the beginning of June (held #1 for a couple days)
http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Soul-Savers-ebook/dp/B003WMA7GK/
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #622 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Purpose (#2 in series) _was_ in the Top #20 for three categories for a while, but it's slipped. Right now:
http://www.amazon.com/Purpose-Soul-Savers-ebook/dp/B004FN1VH4
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,177 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Books > Romance > Vampires
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary

Some of these categories I don't get. They don't always match the categories or keywords I set up. Purpose has a couple vampires in it, but it's not about vampire romance, yet, that's where it tends to sit the highest on any of the lists. Anyone know how these are determined?


----------



## SandyLee

I get to make my first post, not that I lurk, it's just that I'm very ungeeky and not sure if I'm doing things right.  I have 12 books and one ranking even changed as I was copying it.  Oh well ....

FULL MOON-BLOODY MOON (written as Lee Driver)

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
#86 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 

FATAL STORM (written as Lee Driver)

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

THE GOOD DIE TWICE  (written as Lee Driver)

#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
#65 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 

WHEN THE DEAD SPEAK  (written as S.D. Tooley)

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals 
#91 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals 

Thanks for the opportunity.  I'm sure I'll hear from the moderators if I did something wrong.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Chasing The Ghost has been hanging in there for three months
#618 Paid in Kindle Store
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Tommie Lyn

High on a Mountain:

    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## philvan

Not sure how, but Sherlock Holmes and the Zombie Affair is currently #1 in ebooks, mystery, British Detective.
Also #2 - in Last 90 Days, Mystery


----------



## Bob Mayer

Cool-- Lost Girls which was optioned by Clooney's production company now in top 1,000 overall
#856 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## J.L. McPherson

#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 

Still hanging in there !


----------



## A_Writer_

I assume the UK counts?

Getting Down to Business
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Business-Release-Stories-ebook/dp/B00539YT6O/

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,540 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica 
#76 in Books > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Jim Bernheimer

Confessions of a D-List Supervillain

www.amazon.com/Confessions-D-List-Supervillain-ebook/dp/B004WE0D3E/

#47 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,615 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 
#3 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## DDScott

Ohhh yeahhh...I got another one on a couple Top 100 Bestseller Lists:

*THUG GUARD*

#78 in Books > Entertainment > Humor 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Drinks are on me tonight, Y'All!

Cheers!!!

And congrats to all of you as well!!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

After a best ever day, 'Ghost Fleet' has acquired its highest ever rank:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    * #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


For those interested in numbers, after selling an average of 29 books per day for the last four days, it sold 41 books on July 4th to achieve that rank.


----------



## Tonya

Super excited that both my novels are in best seller catagories!!

CARPE BEAD 'EM
http://www.amazon.com/Carpe-Beadem-ebook/dp/B0050I4UX0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309896155&sr=1-1

#739 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor 
#27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic

THE LADYBUG JINX
http://www.amazon.com/Ladybug-Jinx-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B0055HG1HE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture > Flowers


----------



## Nina Croft

Hurray, my book, BREAK OUT, released 1 July and it's now a best seller! And it's only 99cents!

#63 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

http://www.amazon.com/Break-Blood-Hunter-Novel-ebook/dp/B0059IXO56/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309644472&sr=1-1


----------



## Alan Parkinson

GET IN GET OUT AND GET AWAY 

#1 in Books > History > Africa > Cameroon 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Africa > West Africa 
#21 in Books > History > Africa > West Africa 

MY Story of National Service


----------



## harpwriter

I enjoyed a month-long run of seeing _Blue Bells of Scotland_ pretty much continuously in the top 100's in up to 3 categories, once as high as the low 50's. Now, I'm hovering right at the edge and keep going in and out. Right now, I'm in again. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,596 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Tonya

Now Carpe Bead 'em hit the MOVERS AND SHAKERS LIST!!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab

I'm just over the moon and grateful readers truly want to buy my Indie book!!


----------



## Theresaragan

Hello all,

Abducted by T.R. Ragan has a bestseller's rank today of #1,935 and is #49 on Romantic Suspense kindle books and #59 Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Return of the Rose bestseller's rank of 2,144 and is #14 on Books > Romance > Time Travel

A Knight in Central Park bestseller's rank of 1,687 and is #12 on Books > Romance > Time Travel. This book is $.99 and did hit #65 on All Kindle Books for 4 days after a mention on Pixel of Ink. That was fun.


----------



## harpwriter

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ is back in in three categories.

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Bailey Bristol

I've been grateful to sit in the top 20 for the last 10 weeks...am in the top 30 today, but it bounces around hour by hour.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,450 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#46 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#74 in Books > Romance > Historical
Love Will Follow


----------



## MartinStanley72

After starting the month badly with a BBOS I've had several sales of _The Gamblers_ in quick succession, which has propelled it up the rankings to the heady heights of:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,344 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #34 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
* #45 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Martin

http://thegamblersnovel.com


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed is doing really well today.  Somewhere someone must have said something nice about it.  I happy!  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,639 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#4 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Andre Jute

*Who would have guessed literary criticism could stay six months at the top?*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Average Customer Review:
##9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in Britain:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers


----------



## Andre Jute

*Bestseller survivor for over six months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
*
*USA:
*
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars

#21 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

*UK:*

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

*21st Birthday Special Sale Price
*
All formats are on special offer (for a limited time) to celebrate the 21st Birthday of the novel.
In Britain the ebooks are £2.08 and the paperback is £4.99
In the USA the ebooks are $2.99 and the paperback is $9.99
(Normal prices ebooks $4.99 and paperback $14.99.)


----------



## Katy

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,525 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## David Kazzie

this made my day! 

____________________
#14 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,992 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal


----------



## Doug DePew

I finally sold on .de in Kindle!! 

Right now "SAT & BAF!" is here in the Amazon.de Kindle store:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.925 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Biografien & Erinnerungen > Politiker & Persönlichkeiten > Militär 
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Biografien & Erinnerungen > Fachleute & Akademiker > Militär & Spione 
Nr. 13 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Militär > Waffen & Kriegsführung 

It was at #2,700 overall a while ago, but I forgot to put it here. I was too busy dancing around my den.


----------



## DelilahFawkes

Eeek!

Tit for Tat is #1 in erotica and #23 overall
Yes, Professor is #53 in erotica
Hit the Showers is #75 in erotica

Woo hoooooo!


----------



## Tim Ellis

All of my six crime books below are in the Top UK 100 Police Procedurals and have been for a while now.


----------



## DDScott

Ohhh yeahhh!!! Super Squuueeeeessss all-around!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Every couple days Bootscootin' makes it back into the Top 100 in Humor...and today is one of those days!!!

Congrats to all of your Top 100 Victories too!


----------



## Nadine

My book _Happier Than A Billionaire: Quitting My Job, Moving to Costa Rica, and Living the Zero Hour Work Week_ is in the top 100 as well.

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America 
#23 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica

Quitting my job never felt so good.

http://www.amazon.com/Happier-Than-Billionaire-Quitting-ebook/dp/B0056ZWPWK/ref=sr_1_58?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1308687430&sr=1-58


----------



## Nina Croft

Hurray - My book Break Out:

Amazon.com        #90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
Amazon.co.uk:    #59 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## harpwriter

Very happy to still be there, in two categories when I looked about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## _Sheila_

Not as high as they used to be.  I love the part where they were selling more and more, this part when they are selling less and less -- not good.  =(

Hot Tea - Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,197 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Sweet Tea - fell out of ranking in the last 24 hours.

Iced Tea - fell out of ranking in the last 24 hours.

Green Tea is hanging on by a thread - Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,867 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#96 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic

The First Four - The Tea Series - hasn't gotten there yet.


There were several weeks, between Feb and May, that all of them were in the top 25, the three sub genres they listed.

I'm going to re-write my product descriptions.  Include positive statements and reviews.  Build a webpage and start to Twitter my little heart out, and see if I can get the numbers back.

From the beginning of March until late June, I was pretty much off the grid -- need to build the momentum back up.  

Sheila


----------



## Philip Chen

The inaugural collection of cartoons from There is Strangeness in the Universe(TM) is number one in Amazon UK's Humour > Cartoons category and 75th the the Amazon US rankings.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,688 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American


----------



## kellymcclymer

The Fairy Tale Bride is #12 in Books>Romance>Historical.

It made it all the way to 6. I'm wondering if my cover not having people on it is holding it back. But I really love my covers.


----------



## Glenn Bullion

I'm in the 40s under horror with Dead Living. I'll take it.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Area 51: #389 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis #229 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## MaryKingsley

_The Rake's Reward_ is no. 83 in Books>Romance>Regency


----------



## Joseph Flynn

Here's an interesting story boys and girls. I recently published an expanded edition of my psychological thriller "Still Coming." I added a copy of my 106-day blog Committing Fiction that describes how I went about writing the novel; I included bios of the major characters; and I included a partial outline.

In the product description, I said it would be a good read for beginning writers to see how a novel can be put together.

Now, in its third day on sale with five copies sold, it's #15 in the Professional Development category.
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > Professional Development

Hey, no complaints from me.

http://amzn.to/nWefIr


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story collection "Kindling" is currently at number 73 in the short story charts.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,316 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA


----------



## DelilahFawkes

I have what may be a very silly question for you guys  .

At what point can you call yourself a "Best Seller"?

Is it once you're in the top 100 for your catagory?  Top 10?

Does anyone here put that in their blurbs?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PhoenixS

Delilah: I think the rankings change so often it's hard to use them in permanent blurbs. When I had my book on sale for 99c, it was routinely in the Top 100 of its Amazon-specified category (in the Top 30, actually) and I used that in my Tweets and on my blog. It was #5 in its category for Hot New Releases while it was eligible.

If you look at common categories that Amazon doesn't seem to recognize for some reason, your book may well be in a Top 100 or even Top 10 list. My book is in the Top 100 of Historical Romance - Medieval if you do a search on the bestselling titles for that term, but Amazon doesn't give credit for that for some reason. Since it's a replicable search and it's tagged bestselling order, I use that in my Tweets occasionally too.

I hope to move it back up the ranks, but right now Spoil of War: An Arthurian Saga is at:
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Interestingly, you can browse a Fantasy > Arthurian category from the Bestseller Lists where I'm sure I'd have a much better ranking, but Amazon doesn't have an option for me to categorize it as such.

Edited to update from #99 to #81


----------



## ReflexiveFire

For PROMIS: Vietnam,

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,571 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
    #63 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

A couple months in now, not a bad start if I can say so myself!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

I've been away for so long I feel like a newbie all over again.

Foxy's Tale

   * #54 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
   * #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


Now how do I get Maybelle's Revenge back up on her proper line in my siggy


----------



## Tess St John

My book Don't Let It Show!

#2,213 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#79 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tess St John said:


> My book Don't Let It Show!
> 
> #2,213 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #79 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Tess - looking good! It was nice meeting you today on Will's blog. Romantic Suspense is a very good category to be in--congratulations!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, J...it was a delight to meet you also!!!  I'm so happy for all your success!!!


----------



## Nina Croft

Break Out:

    #65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*Scribbles* is #66 in Drama:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #48,704 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

~and~

*High on a Mountain* is #45 in Drama > British & Irish

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #48,756 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## Paul Clayton

Yeah, _White Seed_ is still hanging in there at...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,680 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American
#4 in Books > History > Americas > Native American


----------



## 41419

I should have done this last night when it was higher, but this is pretty good  

Amazon US:

#2,921 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#3 in Books > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship

And it's also in the Top 50 Hot New Releases for ALL non-fiction (just ahead of Bristol Palin).

Amazon UK:

#3,908 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing
#17 in Books > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## Pamela

Look quickly - The Necromancer is #30 in horror > occult

It's neat to see it up there with Amanda, but it will probably drop away again soon.  Fun while it lasts.


----------



## Glenn Bullion

I never noticed this  

Demonspawn has also hit a few lists.

At this moment:
#38 in eBooks - Ghosts
#95 in eBooks - Occult


I'll take it


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I'm on somekind of 4-for-3 promotion list with my print edition. I don't even know what it's about, but I'll take it !

#29 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Tara Maya

I've been in the top #100 for Fantasy-->Mythology


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I had a hell of a sales day today, thanks to a link from a big blogger.

As of the afternoon of 7/22, my debut novel, _HUNTER_, was listed at:

* #28 Kindle bestseller in the >Genre Fiction>Romance>"Romantic Suspense" subcategory

* #31 Amazon.com (print) bestseller in >Genre Fiction>Romance>"Romantic Suspense" subcategory

* #15 on Kindle's "Top Rated in Mysteries and Thrillers"

* #14 on Kindle's "Top Rated in Romance"

* #2 on Kindle's "Top Rated in Romantic Suspense"

I think some of the latter three may go higher tomorrow.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*Finally....*

_High on a Mountain_, _On Berryhill Road_ and _Scribbles_ often get into the Top 100, but ...and night falls never has, even though it's far and away my best Kindle seller. Until today. And I say, _it's about time!_

*...and night falls* is #68
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #52,776 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

Believe it or don't!


----------



## gregoryblackman

#4 in # Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Superheroes
Though Amazon isn't ranking me just yet.

... Only 67 books in that category and the second place book is over 100K, but still, I'm just happy to be on the first page on a kindle


----------



## JA_Paul

Tonight *Gladius and the Bartlett Trial* is:

#63 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Adventure & Thrillers 
and
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure

This is a first for me so I am very happy!


----------



## Bailey Bristol

My American historical romantic suspense LOVE WILL FOLLOW is in the Top 100 Romantic Suspense on Amazon. It's a tough competition, because Amazon lumps all historical and contemporary suspense together! But I'm grateful to be there!


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*...and night falls* is #61

#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

*Scribbles* is #63

#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story Choose Your Future is available FREE on amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

It is currently in two top 100 categories:
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

It is also available FREE to readers from Amazon's US site:
http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Wow! These pages fill up fast! 
It's been as high as #49 in occult for Book 1, and it's been in the 
Teen Books> Kindle books  -- top-ten list; right now it's hovering around #12.

It's ranked:
#8,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Tonya

Yes! And every time I see it, I get sooooo excited and grateful!
The Ladybug Jinx
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,816 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture > Flowers 
#22 in Books > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture 

AND IN THE UK
#50 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture 

AND IN GERMANY!!
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Gartenarbeit & -bau > Blumen 
Nr. 90 in Englische Bücher > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Gartenarbeit & -bau > Blumen


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tonya, congrats on them all - especially the DE rankings - sehr gut!  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #65 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
    #21 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## Stu Grif

sdfgadfgadfasdfasfd


----------



## Andre Jute

*Who would have guessed even funny literary criticism could stay seven months at the top?*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

And don't forget the *trade paperback,* still only $9.99/£5.99.

Also popular in *Britain*:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#19 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Also No 1 in *Germany!*

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Deutschland
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 17 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 43 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all my readers, wherever you are.


----------



## Tonya

J. Carson Black said:


> Tonya, congrats on them all - especially the DE rankings - sehr gut!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #65 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #6 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #21 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
> 
> 
> J. Carson Black said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! J. Carson Black!! Major congratulations on your new contract!!! That's wonderful!!!! I'm so excited for you and that line. I'm excited to see them do really wel!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Decon

•	31st July 2011 Amazon Kindle DE. Ok so it's Germany, but I'll take it. My books must be the best kept secret on Amazon.com
•	
•	*Be careful what you wish*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.723 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Comics 
o	Nr. 13 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 68 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Comics 
•	
•	
•	*Das Ende, oder eine neuer Anfang*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.763 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Naturwissenschaften & Technik > Umwelt & Ökologie > Umwelt -- Allgemeines 
o	Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien 
o	Nr. 15 in Bücher > Naturwissenschaften & Technik > Umwelt & Ökologie > Umwelt Allgemein

•	*Der Feind im Innern*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.518 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien

•	*Downward spiral*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.719 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 11 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 86 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

•	*Hide and Seek*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.721 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Horror > Geister 
o	Nr. 5 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Horror > Geister 
o	Nr. 12 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

•	*Lost Baggage*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.727 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 14 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 38 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Spannung 
o	Nr. 89 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

•	*Phoenix Rising*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.737 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 15 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Agenten & Intrigen 
o	Nr. 88 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Agenten & Intrigen

•	*Survival Instinct*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.700 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung 
o	Nr. 70 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung 
•	
•	*Black Widow*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.716 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 74 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller

•	*The End or a New Dawn*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.658 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 68 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller 
o	Nr. 83 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

•	*The Enemy Witihn*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.699 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Krieg 
o	Nr. 56 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Krieg 
o	Nr. 71 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller

•	*Mystery of the Crimson Robe*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.687 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 5 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Krimis > Anthologien

•	*The Silver Locket*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.704 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung 
o	Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 71 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung

•	*Where there's a will, there's a War*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.695 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Politisch 
o	Nr. 29 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Politisch 
o	Nr. 70 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller 
•	
•	*Who Am I*. Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.711 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o	Nr. 10 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten 
o	Nr. 85 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten


----------



## Nadine

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America 
#4 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica 
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure 


I really like that I am in the adventrue category.  I am surrounded by people who climbed Mt Everest or surfed the biggest waves in the world.  Really makes what I did look like a picnic in the backyard.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, Tonya!  Keep on doing what you're doing - lookin' good!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

REGRET is currently: 

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#50 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Michael


----------



## Tonya

J. Carson Black said:


> Thanks, Tonya! Keep on doing what you're doing - lookin' good!


I dream of the success you are having! I'm can't wait to see your books published through them!!! Please keep me posted!!


----------



## 41419

I really wish I had posted yesterday when I was the #1 Writing Book and #1 Publishing Book in the UK. Didn't even take a screen shot. I think I had consumed a few glasses of wine, and I was a little muddled. Anyhow, these are all for Let's get Digital

US:

#16,206 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#30 in Books > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship

UK:

#4,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing
#12 in Books > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## J. Carson Black

Number #2 in Writing, David! You're hanging tough...


----------



## 41419

#1 is The Count of Monte Cristo.

Great book, but not really non-fiction is it. I cry foul! I demand an enquiry! And a suckling pig!


----------



## Ethan Cobb

Among the Little Fishes is #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Superheroes

Last Rites is #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Multicultural


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

I'm #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #24 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

As of 6 pm Eastern on 8/3/11, _HUNTER _was....

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

The biggest kick is it being just ahead of titles by Clive Cussler, Robert B. Parker, Ken Follett, Alex Berenson, Tom Clancy, and Sidney Sheldon, among others. NEVER thought it would happen this fast!


----------



## JodyWallace

Thanks to a post from the kindly blogger at The Galaxy Express, Field Trip just popped up:

#88 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories 

I haven't been on a list since I released that sucker! I'm sure it'll drop back off whenever Amazon recalculates, but it was fun seeing the blip. Thanks, Heather  (the kindly blogger)


----------



## StephenLivingston

Choose Your Future my FREE award-winning short story:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Per the previous post a few above: As of 6:15 pm, _HUNTER_ is down to #83.


----------



## harpwriter

_Blue Bells_ has been almost continuously in the top 100 in both historic fiction and action and adventure since the end of May. I'm happy to say that it's now higher on the list, routinely in the 60's and 50's, and dropping as low as the 30's.


----------



## davidhburton

Broken just hit #43 in Books\Romance\Time Travel - probably due to that 99 cent mix up of mine.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Laura, those are impressive numbers and ratings you are racking up. Congratulations.

And congrats to all who are on this thread.


----------



## 40977

My new middle grade short _Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: A Hot Ticket Short Story_ is:

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Festivals > Halloween

But don't get too jealous... there's only 98 books in the category. (Well, that they're tracking, I guess.)


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*...and night falls*_ is #71 at the moment

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #50,616 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## kcmay

For my latest book, The Wayfarer King:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #640 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #22 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

/happy dance!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

KC, those are just awesome numbers. "Epic" indeed! Congratulations.


----------



## Monique

Since I don't know how long it will last, I'll make a record of it here. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #80 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#3 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Wow! "Win, Place, & Show." That's fantastic, Monique.

My only mild regret is that I have YOU as a competitor in "Romantic Suspense." Lady, with those numbers, you are in NO danger! Congratulations.


----------



## Monique

Thanks, Robert.   Every dog has their day. That didn't sound right, but you know what I mean! LOL


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Arf! Arf!


----------



## Monique




----------



## 40977

Effie At The Wedding is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature

It was #75 in children's literature yesterday, when the total rank was about #1,280


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Here's the latest on Zombiestan:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,728 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
And Line of Control
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,031 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#75 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Tommie Lyn

And again, it's _*...and night falls*_, #60:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #43,497 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Mike McIntyre

My latest book, "The Wander Year: One Couple's Journey Around the World," currently ranks as follows:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,407 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #4 in Books > Travel > Specialty Travel > Budget Travel
    * #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
    * #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure


----------



## Camilla

@Monique - you were number #14 in the whole of Amazon UK when I was browsing this morning.

In the UK:
Illicit Magic is 
#2,365 Paid in Kindle Store
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#37 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal 
#46 in Books > Fantasy > Contemporary 

and Unruly Magic is
#3,099 Paid in Kindle Store
#24 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#45 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal 
#65 in Books > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## harpwriter

Robert Bidinotto said:


> Laura, those are impressive numbers and ratings you are racking up. Congratulations.
> 
> And congrats to all who are on this thread.


Thank you, Robert!

I hit 38 in action and adventure today.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

*Cameo the Assassin* is~

#17,706 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Ryne Billings

I'm regularly in the Top 100 for Epic Fantasy e-books and Magic & Wizards. At this moment, I'm not in the former though.

#5,822 Paid in Kindle Store 
#63 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards​


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*...and night falls,* #53

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #40,652 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* *still at No. 1 eight months in*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

*Also popular in Great Britain
*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#68 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

http://www.amazon.com/IDITAROD-novel-Greatest-Earth-ebook/dp/B004GKMQE8
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IDITAROD-novel-Greatest-Race-Earth/dp/B004GKMQE8
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

*El acontecimiento:*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,059 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Misterio
#10 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso
#60 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción


----------



## Jim Bernheimer

Confessions of a D-List Supervillain inches closer to breaking into the top 1000!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,289 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 
#1 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Paul Clayton

Hell yeah!  That would be White Seed and Carl Melcher.


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story Choose Your Future is available as a FREE download here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

It is sitting at number 10 and number 11 in two amazon sub-categories:

#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
http://www.facebook.com/stephen.m.livingston


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*High on a Mountain*_

#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## MGalloway

@TommieLyn: Congrats!


----------



## Katy

#5,989 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga

This is so exciting for me.


----------



## Nadine

My current stats:


#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America 
#2 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure


I love the adventure category. I'm sandwiched between people who climbed Mt Everest and those who surf the biggest waves in the world.  Now that's a cool bunch of people.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

@MGalloway - Thanks!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I was at #97 in Top 100 Horror for awhile this morning. Sadly, I've since dropped off, but I made it, however briefly, and that's the point!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Since my book went free, it has been hovering around in the top 100 Free lists at Amazon and doing very well with download numbers well over 
10,000 so far.

#10 in Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#98 in Genre Fiction

http://tinyurl.com/6d9xgv5


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Cyberdrome is currently #87 in Technothrillers, but it fluctuates wildly. Could be much higher or lower in an hour.


----------



## melissafmiller

Irreparable Harm is currently #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal
#60 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal

It's been on these lists pretty consistently, although exact number fluctuates a good bit.  The fact that I haven't fallen off in the last several days leads me to believe sales are flat for everyone, at least in my genre.


----------



## mikelewis

My free short story is #6 in fantasy freebies bur the associated anthology has taken a jump as well..

The Smell of Magic and Other stories

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#98 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

Mike


----------



## CandiceHern

Hi. I'm new here, though I've been lurking for a while. This is a very interesting thread because I'm learning about categories I didn't know existed!

All 6 of the books pictured in my sig line are in the top 50 in:
Books > Romance > Regency
Books > Romance > Historical
Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 

THE BEST INTENTIONS is in single-digits in all three categories.  Best of all, in the UK it is #1 in the first two categories.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*...and night falls*, again

#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Tommie Lyn

And this morning, ..._*and night falls*_ is #52

#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Nadine

for this brief moment in time, I'm number one across all categories:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,464 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure 
#1 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

My debut novel Simple Conversation is currently:
#47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Single Women

My second novel Caring For Eleanor is not available in print yet, but I'm hoping it performs better when it is. ;-)


----------



## Guest

My novella, The Ant-Man of Malfen is currently number 1 in the (free) Kindle store, epic fantasy.


----------



## Doug DePew

My new release "Recall! Return of the IRR" is now:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #61,300 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Military History > Operation Desert Storm 
#24 in Books > History > Military > United States > Operation Desert Storm 

Yay!


----------



## Decon

Survival Instinct in the UK.


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,377 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#93 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*High on a Mountain:*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #50,407 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish

*...and night falls*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #41,849 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

*Scribbles*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #49,116 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#32 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Germany
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 7 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisc

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#33 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#84 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs


----------



## leearco

This is a very encouraging thread with so many highly ranked books!


----------



## terryspear

*The Dark Fae, Book 1 *(has been ranked best seller for weeks!)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#55 in Books > Teens > History & Historical Fiction > Historical Fiction
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #25,068 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

*The Deadly Fae, Book 2*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,567 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#87 in Books > Teens > History & Historical Fiction > Historical Fiction
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I'm delighted to report that _HUNTER_ just received its 45th Amazon "5-star" customer review today. And that has propelled my debut thriller to the "Top Rated" reader ranking of #91 among the 969,000 ebooks -- that's all ebooks, both fiction and nonfiction -- on the Kindle:

http://amzn.to/oMqdSs

Based on Amazon reader ratings, _HUNTER_ currently holds the #1 ranking on three Kindle lists: "Top Rated in Thrillers," "Top Rated in Romantic Suspense," and "Top Rated in Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue."

It is also #2 "Top Rated in Mysteries & Thrillers," #3 "Top Rated in Romance," #7 "Top Rated in Genre Fiction," and #22 "Top Rated in Fiction" in the Kindle Store.

Based on sales rather than customer ratings, it's among the Top 100 bestsellers in "Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue" (currently #76, with a low of #55), and it's also been bouncing in and out of the Top 100 bestsellers list in "Romantic Suspense."

(BTW, it also received its first "official" review from a publication today -- 4 stars from "Crime Fiction Lover" in Britain, whose reviewer described it as "a tight, slick spy thriller" with "engaging characters": http://bit.ly/puswPX )


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Congrats, Robert, on your 45th 5-star! Great!

*...and night falls*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #41,747 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Tommie Lyn, thanks much -- and congrats on your #52 category sales placement. Good for you!


----------



## Doug DePew

Ok, I just have to share this.

My new book Recall! Return of the IRR is currently:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #30,829 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Military History > Operation Desert Storm 
#7 in Books > History > Military > United States > Operation Desert Storm 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Military & Spies


----------



## Ann Chambers

Yay! I can post! My Tomato book never shows up on any lists of anything, ever. But my HCG book has been out for 3 weeks now, and it's ranking! Woo! And selling! Woo!

Here's it's current stats:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,259 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Diets & Weight Loss > Diets > Weight Maintenance 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Diets & Weight Loss > Diets > Weight Loss 

(Happy Dance!)


----------



## Lisa Grace

#1 in Teen Horrorhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/17441/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_3_last and #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult and #1 on several 90 days lists and Kindle eBooks lists.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,622 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Teens > Horror 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

A movie producer who has fifty films he has worked with (6 of them academy award winners) and several cable TV series, documentaries, etc...
contacted me after he read part of my books, and he is interested in my Angel series for his next project. I checked him and his company out, he's legit, and is currently working on a film. When it wraps in November, he wants to have a new project lined up. 
He heard about my books at a conference out in CA.

If it gets to the point where we're talking contract, I'll be hiring an entertainment lawyer for a flat fee. Maybe then I'll get an agent and paperback contract.

This is the second movie producer that has contact me, but this one and his company is much larger and better connected than the first one.


----------



## Doug DePew

LisaGraceBooks said:


> A movie producer who has fifty films he has worked with (6 of them academy award winners) and several cable TV series, documentaries, etc...
> contacted me ...


Wow! That's cool.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thanks Doug.  And congratulations to Tommie Lyn and John on their high rankings.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Doug, Ann -- great rankings. Congrats.

And Lisa, that is wonderful news. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ann Chambers

LisaGrace - Wowzer! That is sooo cool! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MGalloway

LisaGraceBooks said:


> This is the second movie producer that has contact me, but this one and his company is much larger and better connected than the first one.


Wow...congrats, Lisa.


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

"The Butterfly Key" is currently:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,365 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Romance
    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
    #13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational


----------



## LilianaHart

Dominating Gracie is #3,892 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#97 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

Barely! It got up to #63 the other day, but that's as high as it's gone. We'll see if it will stick around a little longer this time  (fingers crossed)

Liliana

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157057011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_2_4_last#5


----------



## Lisa Lim

It changes hourly, so here's mine:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,324 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
    * #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Great news, Lisa! Congrats!

And *Tugger's Down* finally made the grade...now that it's free, LOL!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #36 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Also, _*Scribbles:*_ made it, by the skin of its teeth:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #78,511 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## I.J.Parker

DREAM OF A SPRING NIGHT is # 6 for Historical fiction today.  That's in the "paid" category.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm #8 (Darkness on the Edge of Town), #10 (The Devil's Hour) and #12 (Dark Side of the Moon) in Police Procedural.  Darkness on the Edge of Town is also #76 in Thriller and #90 in Mystery & Thriller (115 days in the Top 100 in Mystery & Thriller).  Also, Darkscope is #29 in Ghosts and Pony Rides is #92 in Short Stories. Darkness on the Edge of Town: #274 paid in Kindle Store; The Devil's Hour: #342 paid in Kindle Store; Dark Side of the Moon, #420 paid in Kindle Store.  

But I'd like to ballyhoo my buddy, Carol Davis Luce, who just hit these lists:


Night Prey:

#7,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
and 


Night Stalker:

#2,796 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#86 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

And moving up!


----------



## aniaahlborn

Seed is currently ranked #509. 
#2 in Horror > Occult
#12 in General Horror


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I managed to crawl back in the top 100 again for Horror> Ghosts !

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Tommie Lyn

It has been just over 24 hours since _Tugger's Down_ went free...and it is affecting my other book sales and rankings. Here they are:

*On Berryhill Road*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #35,021 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Death & Grief > Suicide
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

*Scribbles*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,289 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#87 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States

*High on a Mountain*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #61,881 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish

*Tugger's Down* - "sales" are at 4995 now
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

So, "free" is having an effect on my sales...thanks everyone who shared info about it!


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Below are the rankings for my novella I Wish I Would've

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,080 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Theater
    * #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama
    * #40 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama


----------



## BellaStreet

My time-travel paranormal romance, _Kiss Me, I'm Irish_, is #19 in Time Travel Romance. WOOT!


----------



## Paul Jones

My time-travel post-apocalyptic adventure, Towards Yesterday, is currently: 

#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Andre Jute

Can it be that electronic publishing has brought a revival to literary criticism as reading for fun rather than academic purpose?

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for eight months. It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but funny, as the reviewer quoted below says.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,816 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#34 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#35 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 8 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 17 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.


----------



## Andre Jute

I have another one in TOP 100 both sides of the Atlantic.

b]Bestseller survivor for eight months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth[/b]

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#98 in Books > Fiction > Sport


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I'm tickled to report that _HUNTER_ continues to rise steadily on the charts. Currently (8/21/11, 12:04 am):

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,696 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#52 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

It's been as low as #30 in "Spy Stories/Intrigue" and #43 in Kindle Store's "Romantic Suspense."

Also, in the customer ratings, it's gotten 50 reviews, 48 of them "5-star," the other two "4-star." _HUNTER_ is Kindle-customer-ranked #1 Top Rated in "Thrillers," in "Romantic Suspense," and in "Spy Stories/Intrigue."


----------



## isaacsweeney

Hard Creek Bridge: a short story in the UK.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#33 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## M.B. Ryther

#7 in Kindle > Nonfiction > Religion > Christianity > Theology > Angelology

I know, I know, a lot of you are thinking what the heck kind of category is that?! Doing a happy dance nonetheless!


Melaine


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

My debut novel  is now:
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Single Women

Thrilling to see again, especially with my second novel just released.
-Sonia


----------



## Steve Robinson

My debut eBook, In the Blood (A genealogical crime mystery) is in the historical mystery and suspense thriller bestseller charts

Amazon.com
Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (8 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,091 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical

Amazon.co.uk
Average Customer Review: 4.9 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (39 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #735 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Historical
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed is in a couple of those categories.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Heart Stealer is still doing wonderful on Amazon!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,046 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Books > Romance > Multicultural 

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I am TOO Excited!!!! ISLAND OF SECRETS 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) out of 750,000 books
#23 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#25 in Books > Romance > Gothic

Not as good as some but by far my best ranking to date...


----------



## PJJones

*Naughty Little Schnitzel* is #1 in humor, #1 in parodies and #36 in Kindle store free reads.
*The Vampire Handbook* is #11 in parodies. 
*Romance Novel* is #27 in parodies.


----------



## MaryKingsley

The Rake's Reward is #2 in Books > Romance > Regency 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 
#99 in Books > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

New Stats... Woo Hoo!!!

ISLAND OF SECRETS
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,140 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Books > Romance > Gothic 
#15 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#59 in Books > Romance > Historical


----------



## aaronpolson

We are the Monsters has been flirting with the top 100 in

Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

and is now #39.


----------



## arodera

_*"El color de la maldad"*_, a police thriller in Kindle Store - Spanish Edition

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #42,313 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #31 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


----------



## Lisa Scott

My collection of romantic short stories Beach Flirts! just made a top 100 list.


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,871 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #98 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

I'ts only been out a few weeks, so I'm excited.


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* is back from the exile of No 2...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also No 1 in Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 7 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 20 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

And doing well in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#55 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#82 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* has been in the Top 100 on both sides of the Atlantic since before Christmas.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports


----------



## arodera

"El color de la maldad", a police thriller in Kindle Store - Spanish Edition - UP!!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,528 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #28 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


----------



## Katy

Just reached my best rank yet.  

#4,703 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## ToniD

Number one in:

mystery & thrillers > geology

...out of 34. Still, gives me a smile.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I launched 3 weeks ago; over the last week I floated around # 20K - 30K paid on Amazon.com, and even made it into top 100 in "Fantasy - Historical". 

Suddenly, I bombed down to #80,000-eds 

I did accumulate 15 reviews on the way though, many of them 5-star... so I'm happy about my first 3 weeks in business.


----------



## Kim Jewell

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Superheroes 

Okay, I pasted that from Brute Justice's page - but the irony...  My other Justice book (Invisible Justice) is #1 in that category on the free side!  When I go to the Superheroes page, both of my books are at the top!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Yes, it is free, but I'm thrilled to see this for:
 # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #108 Free in Kindle Store
* #93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction


----------



## Christine Kersey

_No Way Out: a novel of suspense_
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,975 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers

_Suspicions: a novel of suspense _is free right now.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Angeles Goyanes

My books are in spanish, but I´m happy because all of them are in the top ten in spanish editions.

La Concubina del Diablo
#1 in Books > Libros en español > Romance > Fantasía, Futuristico y Fantasmas
#1 in Books > Libros en español > Ciencia ficción y fantasía > Fantasía
#3 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción > Género Ficción > Horror


Herencia Maldita 
#3 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción > Género Ficción > Horror
#9 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso 


Los Hijos del Angel
#11 in Books > Libros en español > Romance > Fantasía, Futuristico y Fantasmas 


Misterio en el Nilo
#1 in Books > Libros en español > Viajes y turismo
#20 in Books > Libros en español > Romance
#26 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


El Maestro Envenenador
#10 in Books > Libros en español > Romance > Histórico


----------



## LilianaHart

I had a book go free last night on Amazon. It was the first of a 4 novella series. So far, it's been downloaded almost 10,000 times in 24 hours. The other 3 books almost immediately shot up into the top 100. So...go free if you have a series. It works! And I have another book unrelated to the series in the top 100 as well. It's been a good day 

DANE #9 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

THOMAS #825 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

RILEY #908 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

COOPER #750 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

DOMINATING GRACIE  #1,558 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## ashleygirardi

Wayward

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #946 Paid in Kindle Store 
#41 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy >* Fantasy
*
Yay!!!


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm thrilled to see that after a week of its release, Throwing Clay Shadows has hit a top category. Yesterday it made it to the top 20 (17) wow. stoked.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwing-Shadows-historical-paranormal-ebook/dp/B005HZL3CM/ref=zg_bs_362269031_22

right now, it's sitting at 
* #26 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
* #47 in Books > Fantasy > Historical

Formed of Clay, it's sortof sister novella is at:

* #31 in Books > History > Ancient History & Civilisation > Egypt
* #34 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Ancient
* #82 in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Africa

but I can't seem to get it out of the nonfic category. It's fiction and I'm not sure why it's coming up as non. grr

BOTH ARE 99CENTS


----------



## Laura Kaye

I love this! A good news thread! 

My paranormal romance FOREVER FREED is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Freed-ebook/dp/B0051BJ0CM/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,519 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Books > Romance > Gothic

Yesterday, my contemporary romance HEARTS IN DARKNESS hit this:
http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-In-Darkness-ebook/dp/B004XJ4WK8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,008 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
#100 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

HEARTS IN DARKNESS is also on three top-rated lists: #5 top-rated kindle contemporary romance, #19 top-rated kindle romance, #66 top-rated genre fiction. 

Good job everybody!

 Laura


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Whoa, exactly 1 month after publishing, I'm in top 100 - for the second time (made it to #89 last time, then dropped way out):

http://amzn.to/reM8UZ
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Here's for success to all posting in this thread - congrats, colleagues! 

Austin.


----------



## Adam Pepper

I'm back in the top 100 dark fantasy category!  I've been teetering in and out of it.  Would be nice to get in there and stay put...maybe even push my way up!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #46,021 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## HAGrant

Haunted Ground: Ghost Photos from the Gettysburg Battlefield goes up and down, but right now it's ranked:

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Unexplained Mysteries 
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War 

Thanks for this thread! Great to see how other people are doing.


----------



## isaacsweeney

In the UK, Hard Creek Bridge: a short story is ........

#13,297 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#72 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories 
#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Amyshojai

Complete Kitten Care (kindle) is #6 in Cats, Care & Health
#3 in (print) Cats/Breeds

First Aid Companion for Dogs & Cats #3, veterinary medicine/small animal
#7 animal care & pets/cats
#61 animal care & pets/dogs


----------



## Paul Clayton

I just noticed that _Calling Crow_ is moving up a little.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,706 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## JonnyAndrews

DFAW was #1 in Personal Finance/Biz & Investing when I first released it.

Now it's holding strong mostly between #3 - #5 depending when you check 

As of this second: #4,179 Paid in Kindle Store 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Personal Finance
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Personal Finance > Budgeting 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Personal Finance > Money Management 

6 others under pen names that are in the top 10 of their respective
categories as well


----------



## Austin_Briggs

For the first time since its launch 5 weeks ago, "Five Dances with Death" has held in top 100 for most of the day. Usually it gets there am European time and slowly goes down.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,457 Paid in Kindle Store 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

I just checked expecting it to be out again, but it's still there. I know #80 is at the bottom... but I'm so happy.

Exciting times.


----------



## Andre Jute

*Bestseller survivor for nine months now: the ultrasports romance, 
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#30 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 336 pages.


----------



## Andre Jute

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _nine months._

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#67 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 17 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 24 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.


----------



## KateEllison

Today _Once Upon a Beanstalk_ was #59 in Fantasy Anthologies!


----------



## Pamela

Midnight Reflections - in Germany 

Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop >  Romantik & Spannung 
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop >  Zeitgenössisch 
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop >  Action & Abenteuer

This is surprising.  4 in romantic suspense, and 6 in action and adventure.  I don't know why my romantic suspense is doing so well there, but am very happy.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## I love books

*An Unexpected Bride * was released 3 weeks ago, so I'm really thrilled that it made the top 100 of any list. 

#3,011 Paid in Kindle Store 
#77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Over 220 copies sold to date.

Congrats to everyone making the top 100 list!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Shadonna said:


> *An Unexpected Bride * was released 3 weeks ago, so I'm really thrilled that it made the top 100 of any list.
> 
> #3,011 Paid in Kindle Store
> #77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
> #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
> 
> Over 220 copies sold to date.
> 
> Congrats to everyone making the top 100 list!


That's fantastic - and your results are even stronger now! Congratulations.

Mine are much more modest:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,726 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## LizzyFord

Amazon UK
Katie's Hope
#279 in paid Kindle store; 
#6 Books>Fiction>Romance>Paranormal; 
#7 Books>Fantasy>Romance
#22 Kindle Store>Books>Fiction>Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic, Ghost

Katie's Hellion
#580 in paid Kindle store;
#18 Books>Fiction>Romance>Paranormal; 
#20 Books>Fantasy>Romance
#55 Kindle Store>Books>Fiction>Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic, Ghost

Damian's Assassin
#1962 in paid Kindle store;
#59 Books>Fantasy>Romance

Kiera's Moon
#2127 in paid Kindle store;
#63 Books>Fantasy>Romance

Amazon US
Kiera's Moon
#1899 in paid Kindle store;
#34 in Kindle store>Kindle eBooks>Fiction>Genre Fiction>Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic, Ghost
#36 in Books>Romance>Fantasy & Futuristic

Katie's Hope
#3068 in paid Kindle store;
#66 in Kindle store>Kindle eBooks>Fiction>Genre Fiction>Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic, Ghost
#69 in Books>Romance>Fantasy & Futuristic

Katie's Hellion
#3992 in paid Kindle store;
#91 in Kindle store>Kindle eBooks>Fiction>Genre Fiction>Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic, Ghost
#98 in Books>Romance>Fantasy & Futuristic

My free one in Amazon UK is at #59 in the free Kindle store (#7 in Kindle Store>Books>Fiction>Romance>Contemporary).


----------



## Christine Kersey

_No Way Out_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Snow White has made Top 100 UK Paid store four weeks after release:

#61 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense

Yay!


----------



## Ann Chambers

May be a temporary jump after people celebrating labor day, but my HCG book has jumped from about 6-7 copies/day to 12-14 copies/day the last couple of days. Woohoo! It has also attained its highest ranking ever:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,672 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Diets & Weight Loss > Diets > Weight Maintenance 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Diets & Weight Loss > Diets > Weight Loss 

Congrats to everyone who has a book or books to list here!


----------



## Chris Northern

From modesty, I haven't said. But yes, most of the time - and certainly right at this moment - both books are in the top 100 for their genre (and some of the time fantasy/books/epic), either in the US or UK and sometimes, gloriously, both. Can't pretend to be anything but happy about that. 

Last King's as of 13:35 GMT in the UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #59 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #84 in Books > Fantasy > Epic

And in the USA

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,358 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

TKTTG is doing fine also, since it's release on Amazon a couple of days ago. This in the UK, not showing anything in the US right now.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,664 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## PhoenixS

Huge congrats to everyone for doing so well!

SECTOR C has been out a week and is on a couple of Top 100s in the UK. Granted, the UK is sooooo easy to seduce, but it's still nice to see. I especially like it's placing in all books and not just the Kindle Store .

#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#49 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#56 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime 

Edited to include updated stats a few hours later


----------



## Andre Jute

Saffina Desforges said:


> Snow White has made Top 100 UK Paid store four weeks after release:
> 
> #61 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
> #2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
> #13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
> 
> Yay!


Yay, indeed. Congratulations, Saffina!


----------



## Laura Landon

I'm usually a lurker, but I'm so excited about the success I'm having being indie published I couldn't help but jump in here. 
All three of my books sell for .99, and since February of 2011, I have sold over 100,000 ebooks. This is amazing to me.

A Matter of Choice
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Romance > Regency
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
#5 in Books > Romance > Historical
8 wks as #1 or #2 Kindle Regency (Released June 30)
Hit 100 within 1st wk of its release
#1 after 17 days

Shattered Dreams
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #409 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Romance > Regency
#20 in Books > Romance > Historical
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

When Love Is Enough
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #906 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Books > Romance > Regency
#41 in Books > Romance > Historical
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## Steve Robinson

My debut is on 2 top 100 Amazon.co.uk bestseller lists.  Please take a look.

No.1 in historic mysteries (No.2 on .com)
No.81 in suspense thrillers.

A dark genealogical secret locked in the past. A family historian trying to unlock it. Trouble is, someone else is looking for the same answers and they will stop at nothing to find them.

When American genealogist, Jefferson Tayte, accepted his latest assignment, he had no idea it might kill him. “I’m a family historian for Christ sakes!” But while murder was never part of the curriculum, Tayte is kidding himself if he thinks he can walk away from this one. 

Set in Cornwall, England, past and present, Tayte's research centres around the tragic life of a young Cornish girl, a writing box, and the discovery of a dark family secret that he believes will lead him to the family he is looking for.


----------



## Cliff Ball

As of right now, my novel Out of Time on Amazon UK is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,527 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#83 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

It was a whole lot higher last week, but as of right now, that's where it is.


----------



## jamieofthenorth

My first book, "Maine to Boston" has only been up a few days so the below rankings are a very pleasant surprise:

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Exercise & Fitness > Running & Jogging
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Running & Jogging
#32 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Exercise & Fitness > Running & Jogging


----------



## Nina Croft

My space opera/paranormal romance (A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!) is 

#90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Hurray!


----------



## Tim Greaton

I believe my "The Santa Shop Hollywood Ending" was #100ish in a spiritual category a couple of days ago.  Unfortunately, I have as yet been unable to convince Amazon to create a "Tim Greaton" category so that I might have a better chance of placing near the top of a list


----------



## Emma Daniels

This is for Gold Fever - A Time Travel Romance
3,922 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#31 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 
#96 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 

Siren's Song - A Time Travel Romance
#8,774 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#59 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#59 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 


Lord of My Dreams
9,326 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#62 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 

Crystonia - Book Two of The Crystal Rose Chronicles
#14,744 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Heartbreak Highway but only because it's free at the moment.
#30 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 

Now how do I get Amazon to put the price back to normal does anyone know? I've put it back to it's original price on Smashwords.


----------



## trung uy

My memoirs of the Vietnam War experience as an advisor was #12 in the Non-fiction/history/veterans category in the Kindle Store last night.

http://memoirvietnam.blogspot.com/

Not sure how the Amazon formula works but I like the number!


----------



## Guest

Fire Season currently doing well on .co.uk. Not sure why it's showing up in Lad Lit (it's listed under thrillers), but I'm not going to knock it!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,893 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#76 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## KC75

My poetry ebook _Growth_ http://www.amazon.com/Growth-ebook/dp/B005D5RCD0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1is #20 in Kindle ebooks> Fiction > Poetry (it was no. 5 the other day), but it is free.

My other book, Cage Life, is short stories and it is languishing somewhere silly. (I'm trying to make it free for September but Amazon isn't listening to my requests for to price match). :-(


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

ISLAND OF SECRETS....  OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  To say I'm excited would be a HUGE understatement!  Best Ever Ranking...Yesterday! Now it's sort of bouncing between #1 and #2

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #536 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Books > Romance > Gothic 
#5 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#26 in Books > Romance > Historical 


UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,520 Paid in Kindle Store 
#2 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic 
#4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#52 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Paranormal


----------



## isaacsweeney

Hard Creek Bridge: a short story in the UK:



> 9,014 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #15 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
> #36 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories
> #72 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Kafka's House 

#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Eastern 



Gabriela


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

isaacsweeney said:


> Hard Creek Bridge: a short story in the UK:


Congratulations Isaac! Looks like we are both doing better in the UK! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Andre Jute

Gabriela Popa said:


> Kafka's House
> 
> #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Eastern
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriela


Nice work, Gabriela! I'm glad there's a place for quality literature as well.


----------



## Andre Jute

Hey, popular, amusing litcrit must fill a need! Here's a book of biting literary bio-criticism that I described in an interview as "ultra-niche", outselling lotsa novels. Just proves, I'm not always right. Right direction to be wrong in, though.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK #2,327 Paid in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#13 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Kindle Store 
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US #21,974 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also still popular, quite out of season as it is an ice-race novel, the ultrasports romance, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

EDIT: PS, While we're bragging, I should be entitled to a coupla brownie points for a book I edited opening with a flourish on its first day:

*THE MEYERSCO HELIX*, a powerful thriller of the biowar apocalypse by Andrew McCoy, my co-author on the Larsson book
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,406 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

The Legend of the Hermit Master is sitting in the U.S Best Seller list. I am over the moon.

#46,723 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,053 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill 

Don't ask.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Andre Jute said:


> Nice work, Gabriela! I'm glad there's a place for quality literature as well.


Andre, Andre,

Thanks for your too generous words ... 

CONGRATS!! your niumbers - in diverse genres - are just tremendous! That's impressive!

Gabriela


----------



## Lisa Grace

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,670 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Teens > Horror 
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 

Angel in the Storm, Book 2
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,483 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#32 in Books > Teens > Horror 

 Not to mention the movie option contract for both, plus I have a major house (acquisition editors-2 of them-contaacted me and they are reviewing what to offer me for my series in October.  Not bad for only being out as eBooks since May 23, 2011 & July 1st, 2011


----------



## JulianneMacLean

My latest TAKEN BY THE COWBOY is on three bestseller lists right now, which is very exciting! Great idea for a thread. Congrats to everyone else who's posting here as well 

#3 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#6 in Books > Romance > Western 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance


----------



## kerrywk

Both on Amazon UK

Here is book one:
Locked In
ASIN: B005D75HHG
Average Customer Review: 4.6 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (13 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #57 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Women Sleuths
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Women Sleuths
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals

Here is book two:
Vigilante
ASIN: B005IY5X3C
Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (3 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #256 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#13 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## rsullivan9597

I'm not sure if the "hotest new releases" lists count or not but if they do...

Kindle: Historical Fantasy
#7 Heir of Novron (kindle)
#14 Rise of Empire (kindle)
#15 Theft of swords(kindle)

Kindle: Epic Fantasy
#11 Percepliquis
#28 Heir of Novron
#46 Rise of Empire
#50 Theft of swords

Books: Fantasy: Magic & Wizards
#26 Percepliquis

Books: Epic Fantasy
#24 Percepliquis (kindle)
#74 Theft of swords(paper)
#87 Rise of Empire(kindle)
#93 Theft of swords(kindle)

Books: Historical Fantasy
#14 Heir of Novron(kindle)
#20 Theft of swords(paper)
#27 Rise of Empire(kindle)
#29 Theft of swords(kindle)
#69 Heir (paperback)
#71 Rise of Empire (paperback)


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,519 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

--

Not sure what happened. I've stayed in top 100 for most of August, then in September my book took a long free fall. 

Suddenly, overnight, I'm back in the top 100, and it seems to be climbing (this morning). 

Funny thing is, while my Amazon sales were dropping, my Nook sales were growing at the same rate, although I wasn't promoting there at all.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

*The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#69 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*The Mermaid Shawl and other Beauties*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#82 in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I was astonished today to discover that my meager (to me) sales in the UK have put HUNTER on a couple of its bestseller lists:

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,080 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#70 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense

The book continues to do well in the U.S. The following are current, but they bounce around a lot, of course; it's been as low as #23 in the "Spy Stories" category:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,801 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#94 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,898 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( C ) > Clinton, Bill

  Don't ask.


----------



## thaliafrost

I write under a pen name. My real name currently boasts a UK bestseller in two categories, and it keeps jumping in and out of Amazon.com's top 100:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,811 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#82 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic
#95 in Books > Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Romance

It's an Amish gothic romance novella called Cries from the Past

~Thalia/Lisa


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Death's Angels, my military fantasy novel has managed this on Amazon.co.uk while apparently not selling a single copy in 3 days. I hope its just a reporting glitch  .

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,192 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #42 in Books > Fantasy > Epic

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Pnjw

Haunted on Bourbon Street has been in and out of the top 100 ghosts category all week.

#22,624 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> *The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic*:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
> #69 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
> #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
> 
> *The Mermaid Shawl and other Beauties*:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
> 
> *Fry Bacon. Add Onions*:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
> #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
> #82 in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German


You're so versatile, Kathleen!


----------



## theaatkinson

Teehee. I'm so excited to see Throwing Clay Shadows hit a ranking. It got as high as #4 yesterday but currently sits at:

US:

    * #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    * #14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
    * #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

UK:
    * #8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    * #12 in Books > Fantasy > Historical

I know the ranking is temporary, especially after I raise the price from its introductory 99cents (tomorrow), but I'm pretty happy to think a bunch of new readers might have me on their Kindles


----------



## I love books

*An Unexpected Bride *

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #564 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor 
#13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

Honestly, An Unexpected Bride is in it's second month of release. I'm so thrilled with any sales. My first book didn't do well as all. Not even close.

I'm thankful to all the wonderful Kindle readers.

Congrats to everyone on their success!


----------



## rsullivan9597

Robert Bidinotto said:


> I was astonished today to discover that my meager (to me) sales in the UK have put HUNTER on a couple of its bestseller lists:
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,080 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> *
> #65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #70 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense
> 
> The book continues to do well in the U.S. The following are current, but they bounce around a lot, of course; it's been as low as #23 in the "Spy Stories" category:
> 
> *Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,801 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*
> 
> #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
> #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #94 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Congrats!!


----------



## rsullivan9597

I'm happy to say that each of my authors are ranked.... here are some examples:

Joe Haldeman:
# 1: Best Sellers in War Fiction for Books
# 1: Best Sellers in War Fiction in Kindle Store
# 3: Best Sellers in Science Fiction Adventure in Kindle Store
# 4: Best Sellers in Science Fiction Adventures for Books
# 8: Best Sellers in Science Fiction in Kindle Store
#11: Best Sellers in Science Fiction for Books
#40: Best Sellers in Genre Literature & Fiction for Books


Michael J. Sullivan
#7 - Heir of Novron > Kindle > Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#13 - Rise of Empire > Kindle > Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#15 Theft of Swords > > Kindle > Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#10 Percepliquis > Kindle > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#28 Heir of Novron > Kindle > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#46 Rise of Empire > Kindle > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#51 Theft of Swords > Kindle > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#14 Heir of Novron (kindle) Books > Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#21 Theft of Swords (paperback) Books> Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#26 Rise of Empire (kindle) Books> Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#29 Theft of Swords (kindle)Books> Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#69 Heir of Novron (paperback) Books> Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#71 Rise of Empire (paperback) > Books> Fantasy > Historical (Hotest New Release)
#23 Percepliquis (kindle)  > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#52 Percepliquis (paperback) > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#53 Heir of Novron (kindle) > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#83 Theft of Swords (paperback) > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#91 Rise of Epire (kindle)  > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#99 Theft of Swords (kindle) > Books > Fantasy > Epic (Hotest New Release)
#14 Percepliquis (paperback) > Books >  Fantasy > Magic and Wizards (Hotest New Release)


Leslie Ann Moore
#3 Griffin's Daughter (free): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#4 Griffin's Daughter (free): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#5 Griffin's Shadow   (paid): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#39 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 
#53 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 
#10 Griffin's Daughter(free): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#54 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#54 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic  
#12 Griffin's Daughter(free): Kindle Store > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#39 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Kindle Store > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#53 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Kindle Store > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#43 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#57 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#11 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Books > Fantasy > Historical
#64 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Books > Fantasy > Epic
#73 Griffin's Destiny (paid): Books > Fantasy > Epic
#11 Griffin's Shadow  (paid): Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 

Nathan Lowell
#59 Kindle > Science Fiction > Adventure > Full Share
#72 Kindle > Science Fiction > Adventure > Half Share
#52 Books  > Science Fiction > Space Opera > Full Share
#62 Books  > Science Fiction > Space Opera > Half Share
#81 Books  > Science Fiction > Space Opera > Quarter Share
#76 Books  > Science Fiction > Adventure > Full Share
#95 Books  > Science Fiction > Adventure > Full Share


Marshall Thomas
#74 Kindle > Science Fiction > Soldier of the Legion
#78 Kindle > Science Fiction > Slave of the Legion
#81 Kindle > Science Fiction > Slave of the Legion
#82 Kindle > Science Fiction > Cross of the Legion
#84 Kindle > Science Fiction > Curse of the Legion 
#98 Books  > Science Fiction > Adventure > Soldier of the Legion
#67 Books > Genre Fiction > War > Soldier of the Legion
#69 Books > Genre Fiction > War > Slave of the Legion
#70 Books > Genre Fiction > War > Cross of the Legion
#72 Books > Genre Fiction > War > curse of the Legion
#86 Books > Genre Fiction > War > March of the Legion
#95 Books > Genre Fiction > War > Secret of the Legion


----------



## FEM4Ever

Amazon UK 

#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales

Hmmm, I don't remember Egypt the Uprising being a fairy tale though  How does one change the category?


----------



## Tonya

I'm so excited to say all three of mine are in top 100)

Splitsville.com is in TWO top #100!!
http://www.amazon.com/Splitsville-com-Olivia-Paranormal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005E0C61C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Carpe Bead 'em is in one!
http://www.amazon.com/Carpe-Beadem-ebook/dp/B0050I4UX0/ref=pd_sim_kinc2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

The Ladybug Jinx is in Two!
http://www.amazon.com/Ladybug-Jinx-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B0055HG1HE/ref=pd_sim_kinc1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## T.K.

*Return the Heart* went as high (low) as #18, but its climbed since then. Still I'm so excited!

* #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives


----------



## Cliff Ball

Out of Time in the UK keeps going in and out of the top 100
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time-ebook/dp/B0014FX2FA

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,387 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#52 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Nichole Chase

Completely thrilled that in less than two months, Mortal Obligation is listed on TWO top 100 lists! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,334 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance


----------



## isaacsweeney

Daddy Die Hard, a nonfiction essay ebook, which is free in the US, broke the 10,000 rank overall in UK while making a couple top-10 lists:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,148 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Arts & Literature 
#83 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs

My other US freebie, Hard Creek Bridge: a short story, also sells ok in the UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #52,736 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

Weird how these US freebies sell ok in the UK.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

The Kult on Amazon.co.uk:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,893 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#52 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals


----------



## maryannwrites

My suspense novel, _One Small Victory,_ has been in the top 100 on the thriller and suspense list for some time. I am so happy that so many people are enjoying this story. It is very special to me. It was inspired by a true story of a woman who infiltrated a drug ring and helped bring down a major drug distributor in her small town. She was just a mom, but she stepped up and did something very courageous.

http://www.amazon.com/ONE-SMALL-VICTORY-ebook/dp/B0040GJI3K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316440465&sr=8-2


----------



## arodera

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) is a police thriller in the top 100 of its category.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BI0ILC

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #53,366 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#45 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Getting a little spike with Calling Crow.  Don't know why, but I'm enjoying it.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,226 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust is

US:
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror

I did actually go as high as #12 in all horror books a few weeks ago. Fun to be briefly on that list.

UK
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror
#15 in Books > Children's Books > Fiction > Horror
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror

Again it was briefly the #2 horror book then started the slide downwards...


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Snow White (UK)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #33 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

Sugar & Spice (UK)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #152 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

US - hardly worth copying and pasting!


----------



## mattlynn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005K08R1E/novelrank-21#customerReviewsBlack Ops: Libya at 56 today in the War category in the Amazon.co.uk ranking.


----------



## Steve Robinson

In the Blood (A genealogical crime mystery) is the UK's No.1 selling historical mystery.

.CO.UK
Average Customer Review: 4.9 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (48 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #570 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Historical
#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense

.COM
Average Customer Review: 4.9 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (17 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,887 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical


----------



## Ian Fraser

My 'The Depths of Deception' is 

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## 41419

Let's Get Digital is back in da club in the US:

#25,526 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#90 in Books > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship

And the UK:

#14,419 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing

I think my readers went on holidays from buying my books when I went on holidays from selling them


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm just in - My space opera/paranormal romance, Break Out, is No 100 in Space Operas!

#8,156 Paid in Kindle Store
    #100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Hurray!


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_High on a Mountain_

#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## arodera

My novel, the police thriller "The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition), reaches the 2nd place in the ranking of best-sellers in this category of Amazon: police procedural thrillers in Spanish.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #85,200 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía 
#78 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


----------



## gregoryblackman

Just had some major success myself.

A Moonlit Night:  1,827 Paid

    #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    #37 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
    #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #935 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#20 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## theaatkinson

thrilled to see Secret language of Crows at:

    * #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian


----------



## Bob Mayer

Duty, Honor, Country a Novel of West Point & The Civil War is 
# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,720 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

19 reviews-- 16 five stars


----------



## Andre Jute

Bob Mayer said:


> Duty, Honor, Country a Novel of West Point & The Civil War is
> # Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,720 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
> 
> 19 reviews-- 16 five stars


Gee, Bob, it's such an honor and privilege to be next to you.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in December last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for nearly _ten months._

In the US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,866 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

In the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

In Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #53.978 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 35 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 60 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch


----------



## arodera

My novel, the police thriller "The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition), reaches the 1st place in the ranking of best-sellers in this category of Amazon: police procedural thrillers in Spanish!!

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,973 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía
    * #20 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


----------



## trung uy

My first book - "Ruff Puff" - about my tour in Vietnam as a combat advisor, is now #43 on Amazon in its genre. I'm also running a temporary special in September at $.99 for the e-book.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Cyberdrome is once again back in the top 100 in Technothrillers, but that's only because I got tired of selling so few per day at $6.99 and dropped the price to 99c yesterday. It will be probably be a short-lived sale, but sometimes you just want to move books instead of worrying about how much money you are loosing in the sale (I would have to sell > 25/day at 99c to make the same royalties as before.)

Even through the book has sold over 4,000 copies so far, for now, more sales (and a better ranking) is better than more money...


----------



## EGranfors

_Flash Warden and Other Stories_ was #86 on 4-for-3 for an hour last week.


----------



## KNA

Best Seller in Science Fiction High Tech. Been there a lot so I am so glad.

'Phobic Dawn.' However changing the cover and title to Stone Relics soon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phobic-Dawn-ebook/dp/B0059KQP4G


----------



## KNA

I have now learnt how to put the link in. )








[/url][/img]


----------



## Miriam Minger

Five-star read Blood Son by M.C. Walker, my inspirational alias!

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Mystery 
#42 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Mystery


----------



## Bob Mayer

Duty, Honor, Country continues to claw it's way up the lists.
#6,632 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
    * #89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Thanks!


----------



## Ash Stirling

The new novella, Damnation Down Below, made some lists over in the UK (mind you it seems a bit easier over there.)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,287 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#76 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*High on a Mountain*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #47,689 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## isaacsweeney

Students Losing Out, my nonfiction ebook, is here:

#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > College 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > College & University


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A week later and still doing pretty good! The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,007 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#22 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#25 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## aaronpolson

Cracked the top 100:

#22,389 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

And Violent Ends: Horror Stories

is hanging on in the US:

#29,065 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

And kicking butt in the UK

#2,162 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#13 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror


----------



## HAGrant

My novel Lost Cargo just went free this morning. Congrats to everybody else here.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## Lisa Grace

Right now, at 10:2813pm Eastern Time:

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,770 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Teens > Horror 
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult_

Angel in the Storm, Book 2_ is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:  #51,614 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#56 in Books > Teens > Horror


----------



## rsullivan9597

Michael's new release: The Viscount and the Witch is on several lists including:

#2 Hottest Historical Fantasy Kindle
#3 Hottest Short Story Kindle
#3 Hottest Historical Fantasy Books
#6 Hottest Short Story Books
#20 Hottest Historical Fantasy Books
#25 Hottest Kindle Fantasy
#51 Hottest Fantasy Book
#11 Bestseller Historical Fantasy Kindle
#16 Bestseller Short Story Kindle
#20 Bestseller Historical Fantasy Book
#31 Bestseller Short Story Book


----------



## RedTash

The Wizard Takes a Holiday
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

That's a little frustrating because it was placed in Myth, Legends, & Fairy Tales, but the computer calls that "mythology" on the other side...I may be changing categories!

It was #11 for Fantasy last time I looked, but that doesn't show up on the book's individual page.


----------



## HAGrant

RedTash said:


> The Wizard Takes a Holiday
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> 
> That's a little frustrating because it was placed in Myth, Legends, & Fairy Tales, but the computer calls that "mythology" on the other side...I may be changing categories!
> 
> It was #11 for Fantasy last time I looked, but that doesn't show up on the book's individual page.


Red Tash, I snagged a copy of the Wizard. The fantasy listing keeps appearing and disappearing on my free book, too. Congrats and enjoy the free train!


----------



## arodera

My novel "The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad - Spanish Edition) is well positioned between the Spanish-language thrillers.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,232 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía 
#18 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

*The Crazy Old Lady* is still hanging in there:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #911 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#19 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*The Mermaid Shawl and other Beauties*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #153,345 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework

and in Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #98.474 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 11 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Handwerk & Hobbies > Spitzen & Schiffchenarbeit
Nr. 36 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Handwerk & Hobbies > Handarbeit
Nr. 60 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Handwerk & Hobbies > Stricken

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #162,033 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#27 in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

*Sumptuous Silk Bags: Learn Entrelac and More* (in Germany)
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #34.276 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 11 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Handwerk & Hobbies > Stricken


----------



## Mel Comley

This is for my newbie, released on Friday of last week.

Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (2 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,244 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
    #74 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals

in the UK store that is.


----------



## shel

Congrats to everyone else!!  and, I'm very excited about this!

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Self-Esteem & Self-Respect 

I know the category is really specific, but I'm very excited since it's only been live for 8 hours.


----------



## Mel Comley

My TRUE paranormal short story has just crept into the top 100 for ghosts! Must be the time of year.  

Average Customer Review: 4.5 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (4 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,664 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Doug DePew

Right on! After a rough September, my first book "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #97,864 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#23 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#25 in Books > Travel > Europe > Germany 

...in paperback! It's been a good week.


----------



## Katy

#4,507 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Connie Brentford

I'm really, really pleased with that #2 Best Sellers in Writing Skill Reference!  

#4,332 Paid in Kindle Store 

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Careers > Guides
#26 in Books > Business & Investing > Job Hunting & Careers > Guides


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA: #19,856 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory Theory

Also popular in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK: #4,507 Paid in Kindle Store
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#26 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 80 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

If you want to write a review, get a FREE REVIEW COPY from info at coolmainpress with the com extension; put LARSSON in the subject line.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute

Almost forgot. Here's another one in the top 100:

*Iditarod, a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

All ebook formats $2.99
Trade paperback 324pp $9.99


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*High on a Mountain*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,870 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

Warleader

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,119 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#71 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

On Amazon.co.uk.

The Kult:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,621 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#26 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals

And the next book in the series, Killers:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,340 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#13 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## VickiT

Fatal Liaison is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #470 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths 
#22 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Doug DePew

Whoo hoo! It's been a good week for "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" in paperback. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #48,457 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#8 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#18 in Books > Travel > Europe > Germany 

...and I just noticed that "Recall! Return of the IRR" is having a good week, too!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #119,889 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#25 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Military > General 
#25 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Military & Spies


----------



## Lisa Lim

Congrats everyone else! 

Confessions of a Call Center Gal is now ranked at #374 Paid in Kindle Store 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic

Now at #6 on Amazon Kindle's Movers & Shakers. http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_tr_tab


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats to all! Woo woo, just saw this:

COMPLETE KITTEN CARE
  #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds
    #1 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds

COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING DOG
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Essays


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*High on a Mountain*_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,476 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## HAGrant

Congratulations, everybody!  

My sci-fi novel Lost Cargo was free for 10 days and has a price again. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #367 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction 
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm getting some traction in the family saga area with Calling Crow this week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,597 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

The Good Knight hit #1 this morning in historical mystery!  Not quite ranked #367 (congrats, HA!) in the Kindle store, but it's so cool to see that.  I took a screen shot, but as usual, can't figure out how to post it here 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives 
#63 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives


----------



## Cliff Ball

Shattered Earth, as of now is:

http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Earth-ebook/dp/B0049P1NTE

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #106 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## samanthawarren

My novella _Vampire Assassin_ went free and is climbing steadily (currently at #47). It's given a very nice boost to the others in the series.

_New Blood (Jane #2)_
#10,931 Paid in Kindle Store
#24 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

This is so exciting! I think it's the most excited I've been in years!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Champange all around!!

Better Off Without Him - 

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Comic Fiction 

#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Divorce


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Congratulations everyone. Here's the latest for me.

Vimana
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #378 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#79 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

Line of Control
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,110 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#55 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Zombiestan
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,753 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Heroes R Us
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes


----------



## Cliff Ball

As of right now, The Usurper is this (I think its stuck, because it was that way 4 hours ago, with no sales since yesterday)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Shattered Earth:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #53 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## JonnyAndrews

Immortal Nights hit #1 when I launched it on Monday!  Now it's #24 or something.

My 1st fiction release!  Say it with me: Muwahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa.... cough


----------



## arodera

My novel "The Color of Evil" ("El color de la maldad - Kindle Spanish Edition) takes two weeks at the top of the list of best-selling thrillers in Spanish of its category: police procedural.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,626 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía 
#22 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso 

It will gradually settling on the list, hopefully to continue the streak.

Congratulations to all of you! Greetings and happy weekend!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

So happy! My brand new Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter just broke 100:

Average Customer Review: Be the first to review this item
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25,446 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

And the *Crazy Old Lady* is still kicking butt:
Average Customer Review: 4.6 out of 5 stars See all reviews (10 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #541 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## samanthawarren

_Vampire Assassin_ is still hanging in there on the free list at #44 for all free stuff, #40 for ebooks only.

_New Blood (Jane #2)_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,917 Paid in Kindle Store
#20 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

_Jane (Vampire Assassin Series Books 2-4)_ went crazy! And it's only been up since late Wednesday. Modwitch, if you read this, it's all due to your advice! You're my hero!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,502 Paid in Kindle Store
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#87 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,719 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #69 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


Shattered Earth
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #78 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Trish McCallan

Whoot!

As of 8:00 am Sunday the 16th of October my paranormal romantic suspense, Forged in Fire, hit the bestsellers list for romantic suspense!

#2,995 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Miriam Minger

BLOOD SON by M.C. Walker:

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Mystery 
#81 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Mystery


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My "Ghost" is climbing!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,537 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Paul Clayton

Calling Crow is doing well today, as is White Seed.  This ranking is for Calling Crow.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,648 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Adam Pepper

I lowered my price from 2.99 to .99 earlier today.  So far, so good as I'm hitting my all time highs in rankings.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,216 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #954 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#33 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## JulietMoore

Punish Me With Roses is my debut historical romance.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,960 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#58 in Books > Romance > Gothic

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Bellagirl

I did it!!!! And I never thought I'd get here!!  Race Traitor is my debut novel, based on my reworked memoir. I'm so happy I published it the way I wanted to, instead of chopping out the first half (ironically, the parts I've received the most positive feedback on) like my loser ex-agent had suggested.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,090 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## JETaylor

Armageddon is now here:   

#141 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction


----------



## Les Turner

I've never gotten anywhere near the Top 100 on Kindle, but last night I was....

#3 in the Crime and Thrillers Category on iTunes/iBooks.

Huzzar!

Only Gemma Halliday was keeping me away from the number one spot. Damn you Gemma Halliday!


----------



## amiblackwelder

The Shifters of 2040 is in the to p100 of Romantic Suspense! #60 now. But its fluctuated from #30-#60 for sometime.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/158574011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_tr_kinc_1_6_last#2


----------



## theaatkinson

well after ENT got hold of Formed of Clay, they helped it jump into a category I never thought I'd see. At one point it managed to get to #19 in historical fiction but is falling now of course. I'm still pretty happy, though.

    * #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Egypt
    * #3 in Books > History > Ancient > Egypt
    * #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Wingpeople

We're very pleased to have TWO SHADOWS be in 3 Top 100 lists at the same time:

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Excursion Guides
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Mountaineering
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Mice, Hamsters, Guinea Pigs & Squirrels

If they had one for chameleons Leon Chameleon might be No 1


----------



## Bellagirl

For the last 24 hours my book vascillated all over the 90-100 bestseller category. Just now it jumped to #76!!!!  I still can't believe I made it here! And yes, I took a scrren shot to remember this moment! Now if I could only prevent slipping off.... 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,355 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 
#76 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Andre Jute

Anyone can have a bestseller... but how many bestsellers are literary biography, and funny?

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _over ten months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but witty, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#17 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

And in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 90 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch


----------



## David M. Brown

Short Stories I-IV (Kindle) went free yesterday and I didn't realise until I saw this today

#269 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

Yeah, I know it's free but I'm still happy dancing


----------



## RedTash

The Wizard is top 20 free for its genre, and This Brilliant Darkness has been in and out of the top 100 for its, as well.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

On Amazon.co.uk

The Kult:

#21 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#31 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals

And the second book in the series, Killers:

#36 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#57 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## Mel Comley

This is for my latest Cruel Justice.

#2,480 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #44 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
    #46 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
    #90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## Artemis Hunt

This is a Kodak moment for me because it's Amazon DE!

Nr. 36 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Erotik 
Nr. 43 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Erotik


----------



## David M. Brown

Artemis Hunt said:


> This is a Kodak moment for me because it's Amazon DE!
> 
> Nr. 36 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Erotik
> Nr. 43 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Erotik


Congrats - for me a sale in DE is epic, let alone a Top 100! In fact, mega congrats!


----------



## David M. Brown

Fezariu's Epiphany achieved a Top 100 score today for the first time:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,384 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

This was the weekend my short story title went free and went to #8 in Short Stories -  coincidence?


----------



## Cliff Ball

Shattered Earth is:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #486 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

On Amazon UK for Out of Time
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,594 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## BrentNichols

One sale in France.  Just one.  And I'm HUGE!  Two top-100 spots and a top-10.  I rock.


----------



## Gwenan Haines

In the United Kingdom my novella is #56 in gothic romance. Does that count?

The odd thing is I have reviews, likes, tags, bio and so on on my novella's page here and it still dropped off the U.S. gothic's top 100 today. In the UK I have none of that and Rake's never been OFF the top 100 in that subgenre. Go figure. I guess it's the setting - the moors of Yorkshire?

#17,942 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rescued-Rake-Rakes-Rogues-ebook/dp/B005WAVO62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319415080&sr=8-1


----------



## LilianaHart

WOOT! My book, WHISKEY REBELLION, was featured on thekindle3books.com website and sold 50 copies in 2 hours, which launched it on to the top 100 list.

#2,545 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#89 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

HUNTER has been on a tear this week. At this moment, it's the #19 Bestseller in the Kindle category "Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue," and #44 Bestseller in "Romantic Suspense." Overall Kindle sales ranking is currently below #1500. I think those local newspaper articles gave it a bit of a boost, but the sales seem broader than that. Fingers crossed that I can make a run at the top 1000....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,439 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
    #48 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Katy

#4,099 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish  
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Vera Nazarian

The first book of my Supernatural Jane Austen series, Mansfield Park and Mummies: Monster Mayhem, Matrimony, Ancient Curses, True Love, and Other Dire Delights is usually hanging out in the Parodies top 100 category on and off.

Today, it says:

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #49,771 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies

Yay! Go, Mummies!

It's also my most expensive book!


----------



## Sophie

I'm still rubbing my eyes in disbelief.  

The Dress hit #11 in the entire UK Kindle store at the weekend and is currently at #15. 

#1 in Books > Fantasy > Romance
#1 in Books > Fantasy > Contemporary
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Feeling a little giddy and hugely lucky.


----------



## RedTash

Sales have been dipping down lately, but right this moment:

This Brilliant Darkness:
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

The Wizard Takes a Holiday:
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## BellaStreet

Congrats to all the authors here!

My sweet paranormal romance Kiss Me, I'm Irish is #29 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

and my YA time-travel zombie romance The Z Word (on the free side) is 
                            #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance and
                            #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic

Woot!


----------



## VDouglas

Setting Boundaries, my fantasy novella has been in the top 100 Free epic fantasy lists for three months. It's been as high as #26 but it's currently

#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RJ7X50


----------



## George Berger

It's not going to last very long, as it's all due to a KND sponsorship today, but I'm freaking elated to have broken, if only barely, the top 100 for two categories with Mendacities:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure

It'll probably have dropped off again by the time you read this, but... I've got screenshots!


----------



## George Berger

I dropped out of the top 100 after one hour, as predicted.

Then I bounded back. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,481 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Not bad for a year-old book that was ranked around 450,000 fourteen hours ago, in my slightly biased opinion.


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Here's mine:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #377 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Romance

    #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Nina Croft

Congratulations everybody!!!

Break Out is:

#5,774 Paid in Kindle Store 

and

#71 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Hurray!


----------



## RedTash

#1,129 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

That's the Wiz.


----------



## bnapier

I am pleased to say that my experimental little graphic novel Birdwatching from Mars (Issue #1) is back in the Top 100 (and even TOP 10!!!) in the following:

    * #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Horror
    * #53 in Kindle Store > Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Science Fiction


----------



## Wingpeople

LOL -- our newest book, Because It's There - A Photographic Journey, just went live on amazon this afternoon, and after what _may _be only 1 sale, here we are:

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure


----------



## Ben Dobson

After an amazing burst of like, 7 sales from a Kindle Nation Daily ad, Scriber is number 51 in historical fantasy.  It will probably last, like, a day at most?  Still, neat to see.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,877 Paid in Kindle Store
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#88 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

SO exiting to see so many people doing so well!!!!!


----------



## Erick Flaig

I wonder how many categories there are.  At the moment, with "Call Me Ishmael," I'm at:

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

But I dug a little deeper and found I was also:

#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Romp> Blondes > Beautiful > Hero > Confused > 5 Letters in Both First and Last Names (Author) 

and

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy >  Maybe Sci Fi > Feels Like Spies, Sort Of> Not Really, No > Not Quite Super Hero > So Where? > Misc


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Ok, I'll brag.

It's fallen off a bit in the last couple of hours, but this is where I am after the first day's sales. I'm hoping we move up a bit later in the week when the Also Boughts show up.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,425 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## 28612

Lost Owl said:


> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Maybe Sci Fi > Feels Like Spies, Sort Of> Not Really, No > Not Quite Super Hero > So Where? > Misc


So, who's No. 1 Lost Owl? Got to read that book! ;-)


----------



## 28612

Just out (and 99 cents until Nov. 1) WORD WATCH is:

#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills

Wahoo!

​


----------



## Erick Flaig

Patricia McLinn said:


> So, who's No. 1 Lost Owl? Got to read that book! ;-)


Well, for a while it was Joe Biden: "Secrets I Have Kept  Blurted Out."


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Wow! This is a shocker!!! My collection "*love, murder, etc.*" just made a list:

#78 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Anthologies

Also, for *Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter*:
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

*The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic*:
#9 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#16 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions*:
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#23 in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

*The Mermaid Shawl and other beauties: Shawls, Cocoons and Wraps:*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Yay, I finally get to post in this thread again! Here's mine:

*Accomplished In Detection*
#73 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical


----------



## harpwriter

I'm currently in the top 100 in both historical fiction and action and adventure and have been for the most part since late May!


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is still at the top everywhere, indeed No. 1 in three categories in Germany(!).

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,576 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,903 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in three categories in Germany!

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.699 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
#32 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers


----------



## Doug DePew

Wow! My book "SAT & BAF!" has become a topic on a facebook group made up of a big part of the audience in Germany. Here's where the paperback is right now. 

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Nr. 6.543 in Englische Bücher (Siehe Top 100 in Englische Bücher) 
Nr. 5 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Militär > Waffen & Kriegsführung 
Nr. 9 in Englische Bücher > Reise & Abenteuer > Europa > Deutschland 
Nr. 29 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Weltgeschichte > 20. Jahrhundert

I'm so excited!


----------



## Andre Jute

Congratulations, Doug, that wonderful for you to do so well in Germany. You should put your prices up immediately -- the Germans are used to paying for the good stuff!

I forgot to say earlier that IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is still in the top 100 best seller categories both sides of the Atlantic almost a year after it was launched:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#33 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs


----------



## Ardyth

I can't believe I can post here!  

My book "A School for Villains" has been out for two days, and earlier tonight my top ranking hit:

#37,360 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places > Social Situations > Values

It's "dropped down" to #26 now, but I'm still bouncing around, even if it probably means this category has a smaller number of books.  I hope it'll hit it's second humor category eventually.


----------



## Artemis Hunt

Cough! I better list this before it vanishes!

n°21 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
n°42 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
n°81 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Romance


----------



## arodera

Here's mine. It's a book written in spanish.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,515 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía 
#9 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso 
#54 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Not My Guru


#98,947 Paid in Kindle Store 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Asia > India
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Cults & Demonism


----------



## Wingpeople

Kindle sales of _Two Shadows_ have really picked up -- I think our marketing & word of mouth are starting to take off. These are the best ranks we've seen. 

#13,759 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Excursion Guides
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Mountaineering
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My new western historical romance, Dancing on Coals, first available Sunday night is right now:

#41 in Books > Romance > Western

It bounced into Romance > Historical for a bit on Halloween and another western category, but I didn't write it down.

It's also #6 in the Hot New Releases category for Western Romance.


----------



## cdofv

I can't believe I get to post here! Whirl has been bouncing around the top 100 best sellers for its categories since yesterday, and I'm so thrilled that it's still up there today. 

#2,635 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Patrick Reinken

Congrats everyone!

_Glass House_ is in the Top 40 on Amazon's Legal Thrillers and the Top 20 for Kindle Legal Thriller eBooks:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,187 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal 
#33 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal


----------



## Katie Salidas

My book is really picking up steam in the UK!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,108 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #18 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
    #18 in Books > Fantasy > Horror
    #36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Still doing well here:

The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#6 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,452 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

The Mermaid Shawl and other Beauties:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #127,707 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

Fry Bacon. Add Onions:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #67,769 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine >  European > German
#9 in Books > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German


----------



## Paul Clayton

Oh habby day!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,502 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Tara Maya

The Unfinished Song: Initiate has been hovering around #1 Epic Fantasy under free ebooks for the past 15 days!   

The Unfinished Song: Taboo (Book 2)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,998 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

The Unfinished Song: Sacrifice (Book 3)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,699 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #59 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Nina Croft

My Tiger of Talmare!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #654 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

Hurray!


----------



## arodera

My two novels appear in their categories rankings at Amazon!!

"The color of evil" - ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) - 1st in police procedural in spanish.

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,913 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía
    * #26 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso

And my new book, released three days ago, is also in the podium of Mystery Hot New Releases in spanish books!!

"The enigma of the conquered" - ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #58,510 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #16 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Misterio
    * #46 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso

I hope they continue to rise in the rankings. Thanks and regards.


----------



## JETaylor

Georgia Reign has hit the top hundred list.  I'm beyond jazzed!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #387 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers 




*sigh* 24 hours later it's no longer in the top 100.


----------



## 41419

Transfection:

#28,423 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

Let's Get Digital (US):

#6,020 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
#10 in Books > Education & Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship

Let's Get Digital (UK):

#4,960 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing
#25 in Books > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## T.K.

My cookbook Simmer was just released today and I'm blown away! 

Simmer is #56 in a category! 

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #63,856 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Quick & Easy

I really never thought it would happen the first day! So excited.


----------



## scl

I never expected to make a top 100 list and be able to post here on this list. 
I have finally done it with my new book, Chocolate Oatmeal Fudge, out only a couple of days.
It's in a category that I'd never heard of, but still, I did it!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #114,856 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Meals > Sweets

Unfortunately it doesn't mean much, I've sold a grand total of 1 copy per my KDP reports.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

After selling one copy in France, I'm number one with my other India book, What Would Osho Say?

Hey, number one is number one!  I'm grateful!!

n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Cults & Demonism
n°9 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Travel > Asia > India
n°31 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Cults & Demonism


----------



## amiblackwelder

The Shifters of 2040 is in the top 100 of Romantic Suspense! Fluxes from #33-#49


----------



## Paul Clayton

Oh habby day!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,944 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Sharebear

Currently Ignite is free on Amazon in preparation for my new book, Reveal, coming out on December 16th.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #205 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy


Squeeeeeee!


----------



## JETaylor

Harvest Moon:
#580 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror 

Nightmares:
#851 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror 

Armageddon:
#1,374 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Grayson House:
#1,000 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Andre Jute

A bestseller that is literary biography about an author you've read, and funny?

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _eleven months._

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

 STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is still at the top everywhere, indeed No. 1 in Germany(!).

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,194 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,455 Paid in Kindle Store
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#33 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in its category in Germany!

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #38.800 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 30 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

ebooks $2.99
324p paperback $9.99


----------



## harpwriter

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,794 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#73 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## arodera

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,157 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Métodos de la Policía 
#9 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Suspenso 
#46 in Books > Libros en español > Literatura y ficción 

"The enigma of the conquered"  ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #104,629 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Books > Libros en español > Misterio > Misterio


----------



## B.C. Young

My book is _Sunrise (Miscorrection)_. It's a sci-fi novelette and the first story in a series I've written (and continue to write). Currently it is ranked #32 in *FREE* Science Fiction Adventure.

I offer it for free, because my collection of the first six stories, _Miscorrection: Book 1 (Sunrise to Sundown)_, contains the entire first story in the sample download. So I figured it was only fair to offer the standalone for free.

It's the first book I ever wrote. When I look back on it, I think "Wow! Look how far I've come."


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper is currently going for free on Amazon, and it now sits in the top 25 for overall bestsellers! 

http://amzn.to/rJqOsn

Awesome

Here's for the categories though:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers


----------



## harpwriter

I'm excited to hit #27 in Action and Adventure!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,027 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Paul Clayton

CC has to get down into the 14000's to get into this category.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,642 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 

Oh happy happy joy joy!


----------



## WilliamKing.me

The four Terrarch books in my sig are all in the UK Top 100 for epic fantasy. The Guardian of the Dawn is in the top 10 for free epic fantasy in the UK and number for 3 in short stories. Things are going well in the UK .

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Ben Dobson

I was surprised to find this today for my short story, the Last Hero:

#56 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

Especially because that's not a category I ever put it in, and it isn't an anthology at all, just a single short story.  So that's weird.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow, go TWIN PASSIONS!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #206 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 
#5 in Books > Romance > Historical 


Miriam Minger


----------



## Terrence OBrien

As of right now, _The Templar Concordat_ is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,363 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Let the good times roll...


----------



## Nadine

Happier Than a Billionaire: Quitting My Job, Moving to Costa Rica, & Living the Zero Hour Work Week

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America 
#1 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica

Congrats to everyone! And to celebrate, you all get a baby monkey video I took at my kitchen window.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hAW2NhDgCo


----------



## Mel Comley

Yes, my latest has rocketed up the chart but every time I post in this thread my rank plummets, you'll have to take my word for it!


----------



## Ben Dobson

Scriber came off free earlier today, and right now it looks like this:

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#20 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

Pretty dang exciting, though it certainly won't last.


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper is currently free, and in 3 days I've had over 8500 downloads: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers


----------



## Artemis Hunt

One of my shorts hit #1 in Amazon DE English Erotica (or at least, I think that's what it says in German)

So I'm pleased to find that another one entered the Top 100 of Amazon US Erotica today.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,450 Paid in Kindle Store 
#90 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## TimHodkinson

My medieval historical novel Lions of the Grail is #32 in "Men's Adventure" (Amazon UK) and #36 in "Lad Lit".

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,143 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
#36 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Has anyone any idea where these categories come from? I'd really like my book to be in "Historical Fiction"


----------



## Millard

I never get to do this for Frantic Planet: Volume II, because it's by far the lowest seller of the three, so I had to jump in there with...

#100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies

Probably have slipped off by the time I press 'post', mind.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

First time I've gotten to report *Deep in the Valley*:

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## JETaylor

Totally jazzed by this one...
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #89 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks

As of 9:43 EST on 11/21/11 Dark Reckoning is at the #1 spot for Horror > Occult, #2 for Horror, #6 for Mystery & Thriller and #26 in Kindle eBooks and #28 in the overall Kindle Store for free books. *squee!*


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #136 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Amy Corwin

A Rose Before Dying (A Second Sons Mystery)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,851 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives 
#79 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > British Detectives 
#94 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical

It's been higher, but at least I'm hanging in there by my fingernails.


----------



## Lisa Grace

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ was taken off the lists last week when Amazon changed its algorithms, but this week I'm back on some lists.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,349 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#31 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#95 in Books > Teens > Horror


----------



## J.L. McPherson

still hanging in there, by the skin of my teeth !

#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Cliff Ball

This is where the Usurper is currently sitting:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,165 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Ian Fraser

The 'Depths of Deception' book - visible below in my signature is:
        #5,785 Paid in Kindle Store
and  #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

I guess it means I'm getting some readers


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

*The Pooling-On-Purpose Project (Knit Your Tail Off)*
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions: The Valentine Family & Friends Cookbook*
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#56 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

*The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties: Shawls, Cocoons & Wraps *
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

*Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

*The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic*
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#10 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

I'm thrilled to be in the company of so many wonderful authors/books!!

*Golden Opportunity*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,287 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 
#21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

*A Fair Of the Heart*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #285 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

*The Perfect Blend*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,379 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#12 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

*Home Is Where the Heart Is*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,687 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## arodera

My two novels are in bestseller rankings!!

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,866 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

  # 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Police Procedural
  # 14 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Suspense
  # 60 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"The enigma of the conquered" ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Seller Rank: # 55.686 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * # 7 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Romantic Suspense
    * # 20 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Mystery


----------



## LilianaHart

My Christmas Anthology just hit the list today.

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Ah, well. _*Deep in the Valley*_ was showing as #68, but I had something to do at the moment, came back an hour later to copy and post it here...but now, an hour later, it has slid to #77:

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Terrence OBrien

The Templar Concordat
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,475 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#42 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Colin Taber

My first book, The Fall of Ossard, slipped into a top 100 sub genre list in the UK at some point recently. I hadn't really been watching it, just stumbled across it today, thinking I was more likey to break into the US top 100s where over 95% of my Kindle sales come from. Regardless, I'll take being on any bestseller list as a win! 

#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

My sales are quite erratic in the UK, so it's not likely to last. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fall-Ossard-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045OUDSQ/ref=zg_bs_362267031_77


----------



## LarryKahn

King of Paine is featured today on Kindle Books for a Buck (not a paid site), and the book has leapt onto the top 100 Men's Adventure list for the first time (#63). http://ebooksforabuck.wordpress.com/2011/11/25/king-of-paine/

Michael Gallagher, the site's sponsor, is looking for other undiscovered 99 cent ebooks that have been well-reviewed by a limited audience. Check out his site.


----------



## Artemis Hunt

I want to share this before it's gone!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Guest

Is there a way to mark my books in a more specific category?

I wasn't sure how to narrow down the options to get "Seattle On Ice" listed as more than:

FICTION > Action & Adventure
FICTION > Thrillers

But Seattle Fiction and variations thereof would be much more specific.


----------



## Joseph Flynn

My new Jim McGill novel, The K Street Killer, is off to a fast start. Here are the numbers: #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political; #42 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Jill James

Darn! Wish I had remembered to do this when I was #92 in contemporary romance. This is for Divorce, Interrupted. I got a push from Kindle Lovers last night.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,847 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#20 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I have something to look forward to.
Congratulations all of you "best sellers".


----------



## Artemis Hunt

I've had 6 short stories in their Category Top 100 last week. Please pardon their titles. The current 5 still hanging in there are (they are all part of the same series):

Open Your Legs for Me
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #389 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#94 in Books > Romance 

Blindfolded and Spread-eagled
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,967 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#55 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 

Thighs Wide Apart
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,777 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 

Teacher, Please Spread my Pussy
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,132 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#60 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica 

The Final Initiation
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,589 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Andre Jute

Yay, verily:

Thanks to y'all, after a year on the bestseller lists, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is still there in the States, Britain and Germany:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#34 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 24 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 44 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, $2.99 on Kindle

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, $9.99 in trade paperback


----------



## Andre Jute

Lest I forget:

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is still hitting the heights too, several categories:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#97 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 33 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
Nr. 88 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Tierpflege & Haustiere > Hunde

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $2.99 on Kindle

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $9.99 in trade paperback, 324pp.


----------



## Colin Taber

Fall of Ossard has had a big week of firsts, the first two not so significant by themselves in number of units sold, but still nice to achieve: That was reaching the Top 100s in the sub genre lists on Amazon UK and Amazon France (where it made the top 10, along with its sequel). The biggest news though is that today, Fall of Ossard finally crashed into the Amazon US lists:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,794 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Millard

Frantic Planet: Volume I

#9,791 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies

That's UK, like me.


----------



## Pnjw

After my PoI feature yesterday Haunted on Bourbon Street is currently in three best seller lists (and a pretty dang high ranking) .

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #737 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    #18 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## Les Turner

Damn, I never thought I would get to post in this thread, but here I am, my novel, The Pack is currently...

    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Huzzar!


----------



## Bruce Pollock

Right now I'm up there on two lists, Rock History and Criticism (83) and Rock Reference (57). I've been there for about a week and it feels great. Except I'm probably selling 5 or 10 copies. What book? I almost forgot. IF YOU LIKE THE BEATLEShttp://www.amazon.com/Beatles-Bands-Films-Records-Oddities/dp/1617130184/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_tab0_t_1. My ebook, on the other hand, holds steady at 2 copies sold.


----------



## Steverino

Outrageous Fortunes: a Novel of Alternate Histories has ridden up and down the Alternate History List since its release.

Yeehah!

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,157 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #41 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > *Alternate History*
* #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > *High Tech*


----------



## leearco

The Chinese Medicine Diet (UK Version) is 61 right now in Diets and Weight Loss!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 

#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Self Help & How To Guides > Diets & Weight Loss


----------



## adamelijah

All I Needed to Know From Columbo is Currently #2 in the Mystery Reference Category (U.S.)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Reference 
#13 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Reference

In the U.K. , it's currently #17 in that category.

#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Reference


----------



## Andre Jute

Andre Jute said:


> Lest I forget:
> 
> IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is still hitting the heights too, several categories:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
> #43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
> #97 in Books > Fiction > Sport
> 
> Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
> Nr. 33 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
> Nr. 88 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Tierpflege & Haustiere > Hunde
> 
> IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $2.99 on Kindle
> 
> IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $9.99 in trade paperback, 324pp.


Gee, what was I thinking of, leaving off the US ranking (kick me quick!) of IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *US*
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs


----------



## Arthur Slade

DUST has taken off, is #539 over all and doing well on the Horror charts:



#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#16 in Books > Teens > Horror


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

The Magic Touch has just barely eked its way into the top 100 of two categories but I'm pretty excited to make those spots, since this book was pretty much invisible before a short free run. Having returned to paid a few days ago, here are my results: 
  
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor 
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

My novella _I Wish I Would've_:

Kindle UK
#1 in Books > Fiction > Poetry & Drama > Drama
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Drama
#8 in Books > Poetry, Drama & Criticism

Kindle US
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Theater
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*High on a Mountain*_...in KDP Select free promotion, 1st day:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #183 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## Andre Jute

Oh, the suspense! Six days short of a year on the bestseller lists, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is still there in the States, Britain and Germany. Will it make it to the full year?

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#26 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 49 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 65 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, $2.99 on Kindle

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, $9.99 in trade paperback


----------



## Andre Jute

A real cliffhanger. IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth, launched on Amazon on 16 December 2010, is only one day short of a full year on the bestseller lists:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 42 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $2.99 on Kindle

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth $9.99 in trade paperback, 324pp.


----------



## Laura Lond

My Royal Pain Quest is currently #18 in Kindle Historical Fantasy and #37 in Book Historical Fantasy. Woot!

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,521 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
* #37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*Deep in the Valley* - the sequel to *High on a Mountain* which is currently in its second day of Select free promotion...
This is the first time this book has made it into the top 100 in its category:

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Guest

*Seattle On Ice*

#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## JRTomlin

Second day of Free promotion for A Kingdom's Cost:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

Yeah, I'm pretty happy.

What's more although it's not on a best seller list during the same 2 days Freedom's Sword has gone from 18K to below about 4K.


----------



## Guest

Don't know if this counts, but "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys" is currently free and coming in at:

#12 Free in Kindle Store

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## James Bruno

Since being placed as a freebie yesterday (for 2-day promo) my novel Permanent Interests has been downloaded 8,000 times, advancing it in popularity to the following rankings:

Political Fiction:  1
Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue:  1
Thrillers:  2
Action/Adventure:  2
Mysteries & Thrillers:  4
Genre Fiction:  8
All Fiction:  12
All Books/All Genres:  17

(This book has been a steady genre paid bestseller for a year now.)


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Two days after the free promo thing . I'm still in shock...


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #448 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Bellagirl

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,280 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 
#47 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 

After a loooong dry spell, I didn't think I'd ever get to post in this thread again! Going free for one day helped give me the boost I needed. I got up to no. 30 on the Top 100 Free list, and this morning I was 1994 on the Top Paid list.


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,028 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Movement: A Short Story about Autism in the Future

#14,964 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#51 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

Squeee!


----------



## Cliff Ball

On the Spanish version of Kindle, The Usurper is:

Classification in the Amazon bestseller: No 772 Free Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
No 3 in Kindle Store> Kindle eBooks> eBooks Foreign Language> English eBooks> Police, and suspense (using Google Translate)

and currently in the top 10 in Free ebooks: http://www.amazon.es/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/1340209031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5_last


----------



## SandraMiller

Concerto just cracked the top 100 for the first time ever--and in three categories at once!

#29 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Pinch me, I must be dreaming!


----------



## John Bailey Owen

The Hunger But Mainly Death Games:

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure


----------



## JRTomlin

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,145 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Bruce Pollock

So what happens when you drop off the list? When you fall from 35,000 down to 350,000. How do you get your mojo back?
P.S. Just checked today. I moved from 404,000 to 51,000. Wonder what that amounts to in sales?


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice is now #19 in PAID Action/Adventure!!!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Historical fiction, ancient Eire at 2200 BCE.

Just bounced into a top 100. Again. This is a big deal? Simply glad to have the readers, via Kindle and print.

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## ZombieEater

The Island of Ted:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,340 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Romance


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Nonfiction lists are MUCH easier to hit, I think, but I'll celebrate these rankings anyway since I just put the books up a week ago.  Let's hope folks scroll the list when they're looking for books.

Telling Your Tale Workbook
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship
    #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


Telling Your Tale
    #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books > Authorship


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice #7 paid action/adventure

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys #21 paid action/adventure


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Happy to announce that my historical romantic suspense THE DEVIL'S DIME is in the Top 10 Romantic Suspense
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,360 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#49 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Linda Acaster

My historical _Torc of Moonlight_ is currently #35 in Native American - not as high as it has been, but I'm not complaining. New readers are welcome readers - yay!


----------



## Tip Toeing

* #26 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Abuse & Self Defense > Rape
    * #48 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse
    * #50 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Post-traumatic Stress Disorder


----------



## NS

The voice of waterfalls
#11,416 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Guest

Both my books are still hanging tough. So friggin' excited!

Seattle On Ice:
#264 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys:
#189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Tommie Lyn

It's first day off free (it's in KDP Select), *High on a Mountain* is doing ok...the best ranking in its category that it's ever had:

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic:
#6 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter:
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

The Reluctant Belsnickel of Opelt's Wood:
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties: Shawls, Cocoons & Wraps:
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting

Fry Bacon. Add Onions: The Valentine Family & Friends Cookbook:
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#30 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

Seaman's Scarves: Sculptural Stitches (Knit Your Tail Off):
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting


----------



## SentientSurfer

The Navigator:

#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Adventures


It didn't take much to reach #81, but I've been having a terrible week, and the book has had very, very, very sluggish sales. I need a reason to celebrate. So. . .


----------



## Katy

#3,871 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice
#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#5 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Recycling" - a short story - by Stephen Livingston

Free to download today 21st December 2011

#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
US - http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW

#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress starts its second year at the top of the bestseller lists in nine categories in three countries:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,112 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,964 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#16 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

GERMANY
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #73.890 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 52 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 74 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

Amazing, really, if you consider it is literary criticism... (even if rather amusing litcrit).


----------



## bazmaz

As at today, my ukulele players handbook, What Ukulele Players Really Want To Know stands like this (rather pleased!)

Uk #15 in Books > Music, Stage & Screen > Music > Reference
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Music
#42 in Books > Reference > Other Reference By Subject > Music, Stage & Screen

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324563159&sr=8-1

US. 
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Music

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324497571&sr=1-1


----------



## Andre Jute

Attebery said:


> Both my books are still hanging tough. So friggin' excited!


Living in Seattle, what else?


----------



## Ruby Andrews

Flash Crash is currently #12 in the Science Fiction High Tech list after going free earlier today, and #8 on the same list on Amazon UK:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158595011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last

VERY excited about it, as I've never done a free promotion before


----------



## teashopgirl

Planet Explorers Chicago
#933 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Travel
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Explore the World > United States

Planet Explorers Walt Disney World
#135,580 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Travel
    #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Tourist Destinations & Museums
    #94 in Books > Children's Books > Travel & Cultures > Travel


----------



## Guest

Andre Jute said:


> Living in Seattle, what else?


Are you in Seattle too?


----------



## Guest

On/Off - A Jekyll & Hyde Story
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

Seattle On Ice
#9 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Marie S

FROZEN IN TIME (on Amazon UK)

#50 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales


----------



## DYoungeUllman

FALLING UNDER (http://www.amazon.com/FALLING-UNDER-ebook/dp/B005OKB3XO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324588807&sr=1-1) is doing nicely on a couple of lists, though not so well in overall ranking. Still, I think the lists are helping because I am seeing a tiny bit of a build.

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #88,853 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce
* #85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian


----------



## Guest

Wow, sales are SLOW today.


----------



## dalya

After being free for yesterday, Practice Cake is:
#1,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance


----------



## Andre Jute

Attebery said:


> Are you in Seattle too?


I love Seattle but my wife is a keen gardener. If we lived there the serial infestations of slugs would not make her happy.


----------



## William Woodall

These two are in the top 100 right at the moment.

Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,448 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men

Behind Blue Eyes (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #82,661 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story "Choose Your Future" is available to download for FREE today.
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
US - http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

It is currently in the top 100 for the following categories:

UK - #21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

US - #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

StephenLivingston said:


> US - #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction


Stephen, we're competing! My Arthur's Story: A Love Story is also free today and tomorrow:

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## StephenLivingston

Hi Kathleen, you're in the lead at the moment, my latest is:
US:
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

My historical short story _A Hound Against Hawks and Wolves_ is . . .

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical in the US

and . . .

#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Historical Fiction in the UK

It was higher the first time it went free 33 in the US, and 14 in the UK. My best so far was my Pirate story which went to #5 in the UK Short Story list.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

StephenLivingston said:


> Hi Kathleen, you're in the lead at the moment, my latest is:
> US:
> #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
> #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
> Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


I don't know where I am in the UK -- every time I try to go to that store it redirects me back to the US.... Good luck!


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*Deep in the Valley* (sequel to _High on a Mountain_)

#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*On Berryhill Road*_ just went free...and here's my first check of ranking on amazon.com:

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

And here's the ranking on amazon.uk:

#87 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Drama


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Since I posted a couple hours ago, *On Berryhill Road* has climbed to:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,416 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## joanhallhovey

_*Listen to the Shadows*_ as #34 yesterday, 5th in suspense. _*Chill Waters is free today!!  * _ So we'll see. Christmas day might not be the best day but you never know. Thankful to my publishing for opting into the Kindle Select program.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE~


----------



## MGalloway

Since _Horizons_ went free earlier today (and will be free for another day):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,189 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

*#46* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Poetry


----------



## D.M. Trink

It might not last here long but it's exciting too see for now:



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#78 in Books > Teens > Mysteries


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Since my post at 8 am, *On Berryhill Road* has moved up to #4 in its category...KDP Select promotion is moving right along!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #405 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## MGalloway

@TommieLyn: Congrats!

Horizons is still climbing a bit, but it did hit #36 earlier in the day. Currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,857 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Poetry


----------



## Christine Kersey

My suspense novel, He Loves Me Not:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,150 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I'm happy to say *LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)* has arrived in the bestseller lists, albeit only the free ones.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,062 Free in Kindle Store 
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,003 Free in Kindle Store 
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense

FRance
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°3.503 des titres gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle
n°14 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

I'm holding thumbs that LE MANS stays there once the Select promotion is over... Meanwhile, *you can get a FREE copy* until midnight tonight Pacific time buy clicking the book cover.

​


----------



## Andrew McCoy

Despite Amazon not making *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* free in the US on Christmas Day, as it claimed to do, the book nonetheless made a few bestseller lists since about noon today:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,772 Free in Kindle Store 
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #912 Free in Kindle Store 
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°3.434 des titres gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle
n°12 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

I suppose you can't lose 'em all. For the hours left in the Select FREE cycle today, download a copy FREE by clicking on the cover, and we'll see where it lands. Thanks.

​


----------



## Andrew McCoy

The book of literary criticism I wrote with Andre Jute, *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* is doing rock'n'roll business, in the top ten of the relevant paid categories in all the big countries:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,426 Paid in Kindle Store 
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,724 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

GERMANY
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #23.471 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 11 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 for the Kindle, $9.99 in paperback. Funny literary criticism.


----------



## Andre Jute

Thanks, Andrew, for posting LARSSON.

Here's a longtail niche book hanging on in the middle of the TOP 100 until the event to which it is tied comes around again in March. *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* benefits at Christmas from young adult crossover, as a stocking stuffer and a personal choice for dog lovers. Something to consider if you can write warm family safe adventure fiction. I imagine enthusiastic reviews also has something to do with these off-season sales.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #42,655 Paid in Kindle Store
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#53 in Books > Fiction > Sport

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #98.228 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Tip Toeing

After getting completely knocked out of the Top 100 in any category by last night, I'm back to:


    * #21 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Abuse & Self Defense > Rape
    * #40 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Post-traumatic Stress Disorder
    * #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Psychology & Counseling > Pathologies


----------



## casey moreton

Merry Christmas, everyone!

#10 in police procedurals, The Stranger Beside You  
#78 in police procedurals, 72 Hours  
#51 in medical thrillers, Never Back Down


----------



## Skate

I've never been able to post here before, but thanks to KDP Select, my book, The Dragon Box, is doing pretty well and is now -

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Self-Esteem & Self-Respect

What's really surreal, for me, is that I'm on the same page as Markus Zusak's 'I am the Messenger'.


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Recycling" is available to download for FREE for a few more hours:
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Y0UIMW
US - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Y0UIMW
It has broken into a top 100 in the UK:
#83 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Andrew McCoy

About eleven hours have elapsed since Amazon made *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* free a grotesque 30-odd hours late. In that time it has moved up into the magical top ten in the most desirable category:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #288 Free in Kindle Store 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

No doubt, given the full 48 hours, it would have done much better. It's currently downloading about four copies a minute.

You can still get a FREE copy for another five hours. Click the book cover.

​


----------



## Colin Taber

For the third time this month I've cracked the Top 100s at Amazon UK for my first book The Fall of Ossard:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,674 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#87 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 

Now, if only it can stay there!

The same title seems to be hovering just outside the Top 100s on Amazon.com, so I'm hoping it'll slip across the line there (again, for the third time this month) fairly soon. 

In the US, Ossard's Hope (the sequel), has also had a good increase in sales, so far not bringing it into the Top 100s, but edging it ever closer.


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063Y6ZEW/kbpst-20
#27 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys:
www.amazon.com/dp/B0028K33GS/kbpst-20
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#48 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

The Adventure Tournament

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,914 Free in Kindle Store 
    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## StephenLivingston

FREE today "Choose Your Future" an award-winning short story.
Currently in the following top 100's:
UK - #52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#95 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
US - #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Having one novel free through KDP Select is having an influence on my other book sales:

_*On Berryhill Road*_ - free
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

_*High on a Mountain*_
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish

_*Deep in the Valley*_
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Doin' good here!

*Arthur's Story: A Love Story*
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#67 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

*The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic*
#8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#17 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter
*#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions: The Valentine Family & Friends Cookbook*
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#15 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

*Seaman's Scarves: Sculptural Stitches*
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting

*The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties: Shawls, Cocoons & Wraps*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting

*Sumptuous Silk Bags: Learn Entrelac & More*
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## peggytrentini

Once Upon a Star - Celebrity kiss and tell stories

#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > People, A-Z > ( D ) > Depp, Johnny 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Rich & Famous 
#16 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Rich & Famous


----------



## Guest

Current rankings:

Seattle On Ice:
#31 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Billionaires, Bullets Exploding Monkeys:
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#77 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*On Berryhill Road* - still free

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #152 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

*High on a Mountain*

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## Alan Ryker

Went free today and hit the lists for the first time ever (if that really counts).

Burden Kansas

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

And going up!


----------



## Kay Bratt

Chasing China by Kay Bratt

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > Eastern


----------



## Andre Jute

Thanks for helping us keep *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* on top of the bestseller lists for the second year running.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,341 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,888 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #34.121 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 13 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 18 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

A superb review at Cookie's Book Club http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.com/2011/12/review-of-stieg-larsson-man-myth.html just gave the book a big boost too.


----------



## Andre Jute

Also still hanging in for a second year on the bestseller lists, until its season of glory comes around in March, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #51,333 Paid in Kindle Store 
#41 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#63 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #103.780 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## soofy

Drawn Breath (Part II - Wrought Iron) Went free via Kindle Select on 28/12/2011 12:00 AM PST and now:

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,094 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My novelette _Hostage to Passion_ was No. 5548 in the paid German Kindle store today and No. 68 on the bestseller list for English language historical romances:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #5.548 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
* Nr. 68 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Liebesromane & -erzählungen > Historisch


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*On Berryhill Road* - free, and FINALLY #1 in its category:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #110 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Richardcrasta

A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS: 
[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Short-HIstory-Peckers-Ourselves-ebook/dp/B006PUS4WA[/url]

Free Today:
* #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays

&
I Will Not Go the F*** to Sleep [Humorous Essays] 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053GBUYG

* #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Political
* #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parenting & Families


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

A Haunting Affair: FREE on Kindle (Dec 29, Dec 30)

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice:
#38 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Billionaires, Bullets Exploding Monkeys:
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#93 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## K. A. Jordan

Went paid on December 18th - today December 29th "Let's Do Lunch" is holding onto three UK Bestsellers lists.

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Adult Fiction 
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#64 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense 

I think it can hold on for a few more days before it drops of the UK charts.


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Nice to see you in this exclusive club, Kat.

*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN returns, this time on the paid lists, even if slightly misfiled...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,902 Paid in Kindle Store 
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#87 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports

Moving up faster than I keep up!


----------



## Judi Coltman

#7 Kindle books, Humor, Parenting and Families
#27 Books, Parenting & relationships
#38 Books, Humor & Entertainment



I'd have posted sooner but I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## balaspa

Good work, everyone!

My novel The Dead Phone is currently number 49 under Horror at Amazon US.


----------



## Guest

My Boyfriend's Back took a bullet when it went free. (Went to #2 humor in UK).

In the US at last, with good numbers after only a day:

http://www.amazon.com/My-Boyfriends-Back-ebook/dp/B004NIFNM0

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #478 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


----------



## hydrapublications

Gnosis, our newest title just hit 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers

We are running a free promotion for it right now and its 
#946 Free in Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/Gnosis-ebook/dp/B006QPJ1K8/


----------



## Tommie Lyn

_*On Berryhill Road*_ - its first day off free:

#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

*High on a Mountain*

#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## Tony Rabig

"They're Waiting," a short ghost story, went free at about 2:30 this morning.  At the moment...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,622 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


Now if it does that when it goes back to paid on Jan 2 I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## soofy

Drawn Breath (Part III - Orphans) broke into the top 50 for free epic fantasy on kindle today 

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,882 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Linda Acaster

Beneath The Shining Mountains:

    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American
    #81 in Books > History > Americas > Native American

Yo!


----------



## R.E. McDermott

*Deadly Straits*

#3 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Andre Jute

*Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio*) contains a couple of flash fictions for reading on your Kindle or your phone, meeters and greeters to give you an idea of how fast I paint a complete portrait, one a little hi-fi horror, the other a humorous piece about village life. $FREE

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,438 Free in Kindle Store
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

You're welcome.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Two of my Romanian books are moving well:

Casa lui Kafka #29 in Books > History > Europe > Romania

Touche, my two short stories in Romanian is #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Aging Parents > Aging

Gabriela


----------



## Kathelm

My short story, "Smite Me, Oh Dark One" is currently at #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic.


----------



## MGalloway

I didn't think I would be able to post again on this thread for a long time...lol...but I set another book free last night. I checked on it this morning, and it was at #3,955 in the free store. An hour later I saw this:

#2,346 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## EpubWorld

The Red Sphere

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,590 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

Free now from Dec.31st - Jan 1st.

Please support us by downloading a copy and spreading the word!


----------



## SBJones

My first novel Requiem finally hit a couple of top 100 lists in the paid side. I am very excited and makes this New Years Eve even more special.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00572MWYS/

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,383 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Andre Jute

Thanks for helping us keep *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* on top of the bestseller lists for the second year running.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,532 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,549 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #44.324 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 18 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 38 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

A superb review at Cookie's Book Club http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.com/2011/12/review-of-stieg-larsson-man-myth.html just gave the book a big boost too.


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth going into its third year on the bestseller lists (counts on fingers: 2010-2011-2012).

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#54 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 61 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

Paid, of course. The ebook is £2.99, the 324pp trade paperback $9.99

EDITED on the 3rd. Thanks to parties who wrote to say I left the US off. Ouch.


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN is a bestseller already, even if _slightly misfiled..._

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#26 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Misfit

Blood Candy is in the top 100 Humor > Parody


----------



## Harmonious

How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget - An Author's Guide 
Overall rank: 26,986 $4.95
* #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Industries & Professions > E-commerce
* #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Small Business & Entrepreneurship > New Business Enterprises
* #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Computers & Internet > Graphic Design

Done & Dusted - The Organic Home on a Budget
Overall rank: 66,040 99 cents
* #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Alternative Medicine > Homeopathy
* #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Home Repair & Improvement > Reference
* #27 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > How-to & Home Improvements > Green Housecleaning


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Dragons in a Winter Wonderland is #1 in Dragons #23 in Fantasy and Magic and ranked at 433.


----------



## 41352

Right now my dystopian YA sci-fi novel is ranked at #3,500 Paid in Kindle Store:
#54 in Science Fiction > Adventure
#64 in Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Alan Simon

How's this for eclectic:

1) BLOCKING AND TACKLING YOUR WAY TO MANAGEMENT SUCCESS is #78 on Kindle...-> Football (American) 
  (it's a management and leadership book set against Pittsburgh Steelers football stories so we have it categorized on both business and football)

2) THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR still on several top 20 lists this morning, pasted below from just checking:

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Military > World War II
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

(I like the 3rd one, which is all books - print and paperback together; and in case anybody is wondering we cannot fix a bug in the categorization that has it under Nonfiction -> History no matter how many times we've updated the entry, that's why it shows as both nonfiction and fiction; keeps taking our "Family Saga" category and changing it, have no idea why)

3) I'll cheat a little on UNFINISHED BUSINESS - it just rolled off this morning but last night it was #70 on all books under Women's Fiction -> Domestic Life


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Hostage to Passion_ has made it into the top 100 English language historical romances on Amazon.de again and now sits at No. 53, directly above on of Julia Quinn's Bridgerton novels.

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #3.816 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 53 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Liebesromane & -erzählungen > Historisch

Even more importantly, this months the DE BBOS cleared before the ones in the US and UK did, which is a first.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

*On Berryhill Road*, two days after coming off KDP free promotion:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,825 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Death & Grief > Suicide
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States

*High on a Mountain*

#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish


----------



## adamelijah

http://www.amazon.com/Needed-Know-Learned-Columbo-ebook

#861 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Reference
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also in the U.K..

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,037 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Reference
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Self Help & How To Guides > Exercise & Fitness


----------



## Wingpeople

We are thrilled to note today that _*Two Shadows*_  is ranked #11 under Mountaineering, just behind one of our all time favorite mountaineering books, _*Touching the Void*_  (ranked #10).

No doubt the rankings will shift, but here's where we found this exciting news:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/68140/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_2_3

We're on several lists at the moment:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Mountaineering
#11 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Mountaineering > Mountain Climbing
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Excursion Guides


----------



## MGalloway

A brief update...yesterday, _Echo_ climbed rapidly, peaking out around 4:30pm or so:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #816 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction

Not bad for a promo with no real advertising...


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I decided to offer my trilogy of novels for free today and tomorrow, and all three are doing well:

*The Fisherman's Son*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Fishermans-Son-ebook/dp/B004TAW24Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325475667&sr=1-1
#797 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy

*The City of the Golden Sun*: http://www.amazon.com/City-Golden-Sun-Fishermans-ebook/dp/B004U2AGIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
#1,056 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy

*Return of the Golden Age*: http://www.amazon.com/Return-Golden-Age-Fishermans-ebook/dp/B004YQCNLK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325475891&sr=1-1
#780 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure


----------



## Tony Rabig

"They're Waiting" is a little less than two hours from the end of its 3-day freebie run, and has been in the top 100 in a couple of categories for almost the whole time.

At the moment:

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,623 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
    #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,307 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

and here's the weird one:
DE Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #6.365 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)
    Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Horror > Geister
    Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

That DE rating is from ONE, count 'em, ONE download on Dec 31.

The top 100 ratings will no doubt disappear when the book goes off free in a couple of hours, but it feels kinda nice while it's there.  The only time I've had a top 100 before was during the spring -- one of my collections had a brief flurry of sales on what must have been a slow day at Amazon and was up there in a couple of categories for a few hours.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust is doing well

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #621 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
#10 in Books > Teens > Horror
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Dust-ebook/dp/B004M8SSBO/[/url]


----------



## Kay Bratt

*Chasing China* by Kay Bratt is still doing well after the free promo of 2 days on Dec 28 and 29. At one point this weekend it was even listed at #24 Top Paid Kindle books overall! It has been in the Top 100 Paid Kindle books for 5 days total.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #97 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > Eastern 
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

FREE today January 3rd 2012

US - #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
UK - #67 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Adele Ward

Big congratulations to all who manage this. It's not easy to achieve.


----------



## rehmana

Go ahead - rub it in !  

Seriously, congrats


----------



## Guest

If I had to keep track myself I'd lose my mind.  LUCKY for me... my husband posts my numbers every morning on Facebook.

No... really.  And yes, he's a keeper.  

Today:

Amazon US Best Sellers Rank: #185 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #61 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Today I'm hanging in Gothic Romance!!!! in the 30s.

#39 in Books > Romance > Gothic


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*, going into its third year on the bestseller lists, boosted by *a huge big fab review*:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,360 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,373 Paid in Kindle Store 
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #52.024 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 21 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 45 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

Who would have thought literary criticism could ever do this well?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* is a family-safe sports-adventure-romance novel tied to a real event, the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race, that comes around again in March. Check out the *IDITAROD Value-Added Page*.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#72 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 62 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Eureka! I'm up there too.

in US #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports *LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin*

In UK #60 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports *LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin*


----------



## StephenLivingston

"The Wheel of Justice" is in the following top 100's at the moment.

UK - #42 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

US - #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

DE - Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Comics - http://www.amazon.de/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

FR - n°7 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Entertainment > Humor > Satire
n°31 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Comic - http://www.amazon.fr/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Coral Moore

A short story I put up free today and tomorrow is #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Eeek!  I'm not sure if any of that will translate to interest in my novel, but that's the hope.


----------



## VickiT

Fatal Liaison

UK #17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Women Sleuths

Happy New Year, everyone! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Awakening Mercy just went FREE in Amazon US. 
    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Romance

Onward and upward!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Oddly enough we've had a bit of success in the French market?

Thieves at Heart

No. 4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Ebooks Foreign Language > English Ebooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
No. 13 in English and Foreign Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## 28612

​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #208 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Fingers Murphy

Congratulations to all.  Two of my legal thrillers are currently in the Top 100 Legal Thrillers list.

Follow the Money is #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal

and 

The Flaming Motel is #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Legal

Follow the Money once got as high as #2 on that list, and The Flaming Motel made it to #14.


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story "Recycling" is available to download for FREE today. It is currently in a top 100 in the UK:
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

US - http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
DE - http://www.amazon.de/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
FR - http://www.amazon.fr/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
ES - http://www.amazon.es/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
IT - http://www.amazon.it/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I try not to do this more than once a week....

*The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic:*
#5 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter*
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

*Fry Bacon. Add Onions*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#2 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

*Seaman's Scarves: Sculptural Stitches:*
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting

*The Mermaid Shawl & other Beauties*
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting


----------



## Pearson Moore

All but two of my books have been in the top 100 in their category since publication. Most of my books have been in the top 10 in their category since publication. *All* of my books are currently in the top 20 in their category.

My novel, _Cartier's Ring_, is currently the #362 Kindle book throughout Amazon, and #1 in at least one sub-category. I've sold over 1000 copies of Cartier's Ring in the last 15 hours.

Yippee!!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My semi-dark superhero tale, Questionable Heroes, has cracked the top 100 in Superheroes.

#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes


----------



## Philip Chen

The Germans enjoy a good spy story:

_Falling Star_ is:

Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Agenten & Intrigen
Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Agenten & Intrigen
Nr. 41 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Spannung


----------



## A. S. Warwick

My free promotion of my latest book has picked up 1 download in France and 2 in Germany, which is oddly enough all you need to get into certain top #100s.

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°2.723 des titres gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle)
    n°6 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #3.079 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)
    Nr. 32 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Fantasy

Think that means I'm in the top groups of English language downloads over there.


----------



## John Avery

_Three Days to Die (An Aaron Quinn Thriller)_

#36 UK Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Crime, Thrillers & Mystery › Thrillers › Suspense › 4 Stars & Up


----------



## Benjamin A.

Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture currently:

(free) US #42 in Kindle store > Kindle ebooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
(free) UK #39 in Kindle store > Kindle ebooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
(free) DE Nr. 46 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## Glen Krisch

The Nightmare With cracked the U.K. top 100 for horror. It's done that for the U.S., but I think that's a first in the U.K.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Nightmare-Within-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA/


----------



## Lani

Celebrating - my book 'TELESA:The Covenant Keeper' is - 

#467 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Its great to see it finally moving. Thank you to all the readers for the reviews and support.


----------



## Colin Taber

Excellent stuff, Lani!

I've finally got my categories worked and sorted out. I'd been stuck in _contemporary fantasy_ for too many months, despite having tried to change it to _historical fantasy _ and _dark fantasy_. After going to KDP support after feeling like I'd tried everything, today the settings finally kicked in:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,882 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## Marie S

My free promo ended yesterday and this is my paid rank today on Amazon UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,178 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales


----------



## Eileen

Sweetwater American. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Nadine

Happier Than A Billionaire: Quitting My Job, Moving to Costa Rica, & Living the Zero Hour Work Week is going strong!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,070 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America
#1 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure


The combination of quitting one's job and palm trees appears to be a hit!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Right now, one of my novels, *The Fisherman's Son*, is #81 on Amazon's Best-selling Kindle Books list in the Children's and YA category:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_dnav_bw_ir21_s?node=133141011,155009011&bbn=133141011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=048WPJZXNB9GZZT6R9MM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1341753662&pf_rd_i=1286228011#/ref=sr_pg_7?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A155009011&page=7&bbn=133141011&ie=UTF8&qid=1326041490


----------



## dwallacefleming

*Growing up Wired*
 
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

*Modern Manhood*

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Social Sciences
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story "Choose Your Future" is available to download for FREE today. 
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
US - http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
DE - http://www.amazon.de/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
FR - http://www.amazon.fr/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
ES - http://www.amazon.es/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
IT - http://www.amazon.it/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

It is currently in these top 100's:
UK #35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
US #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## EStoops

"Being Emelle" is #70 in Free Contemporary Fiction. It's free until midnight on Jan 9th, Pacific Time (I believe).


----------



## StephenEngland

My novel Pandora's Grave is currently hanging tough at #74 on Men's Adventure. 
It was as low as #65 earlier this morning, about as well as it's ever done.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I can finally post here! This was my ultimate goal for 2012 and I reached it. SOLDIERS OF LEGEND: BETRAYALS is currently #1 in the Superheroes category on Amazon UK. So happy!


----------



## Rykymus

My first book, Aurora: CV-01 is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,567 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#85 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

It's been hanging in this area pretty steadily for a few days, since I dropped it to 0.99. I think I'm gonna leave it there as a loss leader for the next book in the series, due in early Feb 2012.


----------



## Cliff Ball

For the paperback version of New Frontier:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #447,640 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
    #52 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alternate History

The Kindle version was in the top 100 briefly yesterday


----------



## Rebecca Burke

As of one minute ago, The Ahimsa Club:    * #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Peer Pressure

At one point during a free promotion, it was #1, #2 and #3 in categories of Peer Pressure, Bullying, and social something or other (!). That would be the Kindle Free ebooks list, of course.

Fun!


----------



## Guest

Hey, beat that with a stick, stick beaters! I made it to #1 and 48!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #48 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Boyfriends-Back-ebook/dp/B004NIFNM0


----------



## Andre Jute

Here's a selection of books I've written, co-written, edited, *all in paid categories* in the bestseller ranks:

*Iditarod a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* by Andre Jute

#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Nr. 61 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mystery* by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy

#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 30 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 73 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

*LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) *by Dakota Franklin, edited by Andre Jute

#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Marie S

My novel FROZEN IN TIME

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1326181596&sr=8-4

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,274 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust has been in the top 100 for horror on kindle for over a week now:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M8SSBO
#2,846 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
#21 in Books > Teens > Horror
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## HeidiHall

Yippee! I can finally post in this thread!

Flirting with Death:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #152 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths 
#6 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Women Sleuths 

A Dose of Reality hung onto the top 100 in Romantic Suspense, but I didn't capture a screen shot in time...


----------



## RuthNestvold

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur" is currently: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,439 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    #32 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## StephenEngland

Pandora's Grave has stayed on the list most of the week, but it hit an all-time low of #52 this morning.


----------



## Kay Bratt

I'm still happy with my after glow of the KDP Free. After spending 5 days in the Top 100 Paid Kindle books, after it went back to paid the rankings have slowly changed but still not bad, and my sales and borrows are fantastic for January so far. My novella goes free on the 15/16 so I am anxious to see if that will help push Chasing China back up.

_Here is the current ranking for Chasing China:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,044 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > Eastern 
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama 
#47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## Colin Taber

Hi, just reporting in as my first book continues to bounce around the Top 100s.

Currently, The Fall of Ossard is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,808 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

If only the beast would stay there!


----------



## 31842

The Woodcutter is#1 in Action & Adventure!  WOOOO!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Six weeks after it hit #4 on the overall Kindle Bestseller List, I'm pleased that on Kindle listings, _HUNTER_ is still...

#91 in "Romance"
#45 in "Thrillers"
#15 in "Romantic Suspense"
#2 in "Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue"

On the broader Amazon list, it's also #71 in the "Thrillers" category, too.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Just noticed my memoir went live on KDP Select and is now beating Elvis and Mozart, amongst others.

_#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Arts & Literature > Entertainers
_


----------



## Lindzz

As of today mine is a follows:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #370 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Action & Adventure 
#5 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror 

Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling!  Guess I'm doing something right!


Lindzz


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Since coming off free last week, my book Soldiers of Legend: Betrayals has stayed on the UK superheroes bestseller list. #8 right now. Not sure why, but Amazon US does not have it in their kindle store under that category.


----------



## Pamela

Here's The Necromancer after about 12 hours on the Free for Select

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #226 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 

And thanks to Danielle for telling us that maybe we won't have a gigantic fall after the free is over.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew

These are for the Free Kindle Select one-day promotion, so by tomorrow, expect deflation. But, for now, The Midget's House is:

#6 Literary Fiction
#31 Romance
#50 Genre Fiction
#66 Fiction
#93 Overall free Kindle bestsellers.

Anita


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

My book is #1 in the Democracy free list! Okay, so it's the only book on the democracy free list but, wth, you gotta start somewhere


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "The Wheel of Justice" is available to download for FREE all weekend.
It is currently in the following top 100's:

UK    #46 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour
DE    Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Unterhaltung & Kultur > Humor
DE    Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Comics


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Kafka's House is 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Eastern
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Parenting > Morals & Responsibility

and in UK,

#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Parenting & Families > Parenting > Morals & Responsibility


----------



## JRTomlin

Freedom's Sword, a Historical Novel of Scotland is in the free top 100 and #1 in both free Men's Adventure and War. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #96 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

I have been trying to get it to switch to Historical fiction from War for days and it seems to be "stuck". *sigh*


----------



## Ian Fraser

My anarchist epic 'FROM HELL' is currently

    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

(and free, for those looking for goodies


----------



## Cege Smith

Yes! Edge of Shadows currently is ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

The interesting thing to me is that I had Edge of Shadows listed under Romance- Paranormal, but it's hit the Horror-Ghosts list.  I've always wanted to write more in the horror genre, so it's kind of cool that it went that way.


----------



## Andre Jute

21 January 2012

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is in its third year — 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! — on top of the bestseller lists.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,550 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #77.089 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 40 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

Not too shabby for a book of literary criticism. Somebody must be enjoying it!


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is also in its third year on the bestseller lists.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#91 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 62 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Le Mans a novel > #33 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Jill James

Divorce, Interrupted is  #88 in Books > Romance > Anthologies Yeah!!!


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Andre Jute said:


> 21 January 2012
> 
> STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is in its third year - 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! - on top of the bestseller lists.
> 
> US
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
> #4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
> #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
> 
> UK
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,550 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
> #7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> #7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
> 
> DE
> Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #77.089 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
> Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
> Nr. 40 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
> 
> Not too shabby for a book of literary criticism. Somebody must be enjoying it!


Andre, You are doing great in Germany! Very happy for you!


----------



## T.M.souders author

#90 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Theater 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Family Life 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama 

Been in the top 100 for my novel Waiting On Hope for about 5 days...I'm thinking my stint will be over by tomorrow, but it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Andre Jute

Gabriela Popa said:


> Quote from: Andre Jute on Today at 11:01:06 AM
> 
> DE
> Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #77.089 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
> Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
> Nr. 40 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
> 
> 
> 
> Andre, You are doing great in Germany! Very happy for you!
Click to expand...

It's predictable that the Germans will buy a few of my books; I'm known there as a graphic and automobile designer, and in more esoteric circles as a hi-fi designer. What I'd really like to break into again is the Spanish market. Spanish is, with English and Chinese, one the three most widely spoken languages on earth. The last time I had a bestseller in the Spanish translation, the returns were in seven figures, so you can imagine I salivate at just the thought. Even a technical book in Spanish went into seven distinct editions for various Spanish regions, each with its own advance. You can imagine that I feel great tenderness for Spanish book-buyers!

I would have thought that your book would have an instant appeal to German readers. It's just a question of breaking in somehow, selling the first handful so that word of mouth can start.


----------



## Judi Coltman

In The Name Of The Father by Judi Coltman
#91 in Kindle store>thriller and suspense> psychological thriller


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

I suppose I finally got my categories right, because The Two Crosses showed up in a Top 100: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42,139 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#73 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Kay Bratt

Nadine said:


> Happier Than A Billionaire: Quitting My Job, Moving to Costa Rica, & Living the Zero Hour Work Week is going strong!!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,070 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America
> #1 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
> 
> The combination of quitting one's job and palm trees appears to be a hit!!


Nadine,

Your blog is amazing. You write of many things I experienced when we up and moved to China for almost five years. However, I think you got the better deal when it comes to the weather and island life!

I have ordered a print copy of your book to present to my husband on our upcoming cruise. It is my hope that he will find a way for us to "leave this chaotic life again" and not look back. We've done it before, but responsibilities brought us back. After four years back stateside, and getting bogged down again, I feel my spirit telling me it's time to make a new plan. One that doesn't involve mortgage loans, politics and deadlines. Here is hoping your book will be the inspiration we need!

Congrats on following your dream!


----------



## Marie S

FROZEN IN TIME is back in again (just about)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #32,237 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#95 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules

#1,402 Free in Kindle Store 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships 

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs 

That's 20 days after uploading and early in the first day, first time of going free.

This select thing might be a great program!


----------



## Tip Toeing

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #66,701 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #44 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Abuse & Self Defense > Rape
    * #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Psychology & Counseling > Pathologies
    * #66 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse


----------



## John Barlow

Congrats to everyone.
I've been in and out of the UK site's "Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives" top 100 paid for a couple of weeks now. I now it doesn't represent huge sales, but it's very satisfying to see your title on a bestseller list!


----------



## Ash Stirling

The free promo has been over a number of days, but the sales are still ticking along, which means it has been a success, compared to what had been going on previous.

Over in the UK is has been doing the best;
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#70 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

(It has been bouncing around between 6K and 20K for a few days now.)


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer

I have 7 books of serial killer series.. all true crime. They are all in the Top 10 of the Top 100 in Forensics and have been doing quite well. I am averaging sales of 2500 per month and the borrows represent about 20%. amazon.com/author/rjparkertruecrime


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is barely hanging in there in the Top 100 in historical fantasy.  

Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,197 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Kay Bratt

The Bridge is still holding (3) #1 spots 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #160 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama 
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 

Chasing China still in (2) Top 100 spots
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,671 Paid in Kindle Store  
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > Eastern 
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama

Silent Tears holds (3) Top 100 spots
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,052 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption 
#2 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption 
#3 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National > Chinese 

Mei Li lagging behind a bit but still has (3) #1 spots in the Top 100
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,028 Paid in Kindle Store 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Issues > Adoption 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Explore the World > Asia 
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Explore the World


----------



## ZombieEater

For literary fiction, I'm in some weird categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,461 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Love & Romance
#8 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#40 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational


----------



## StephenLivingston

Hello everyone, one of my short stories "Recycling" is available to download for free today (Wednesday 25th January 2012.)
It is currently in the top ten for short stories in the UK :
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
US - http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
If you enjoy reading this story any reviews you may wish to leave on Amazon will be appreciated.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Cliff Ball

This is for "The Usurper" in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003VP9VVK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,812 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#89 in Books > Fiction > Political

In France for "The Usurper" (not going to translate... lol)
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003VP9VVK
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°2.369 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
n°2 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
n°15 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
n°70 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Been a while since I posted on this thread....so here goes:

Alice in Deadland
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #71 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Zombiestan
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #884 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Vimana
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #924 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Line of Control
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,842 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Congratulations to everyone else on the bestseller lists.

Slightly miscategorized -- it's a novel! -- but Le Mans a novel is on the bestseller lists in both the USA and the UK!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#39 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

I'm thrilled to be back in the religious fiction category today and a few others ...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #751 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Fiction
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational


----------



## RachelHowzell

The View from Here is doing well today!

    #49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > African American (Paid)
    #60 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life (Paid)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Outlaw Love_ barely scraped into the lesbian fiction top 100 at Amazon UK today:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #24,700 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #95 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Lesbian


----------



## Marie S

FROZEN IN TIME back in Top 100 Historical Fantasy (UK)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,968 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Thanks to a kick from the FREE promotion for it that I am running this weekend, Not Fit For Human Consumption: A Comedic Farce has cracked the top 100 in a free category (and will hopefully find its way there on the paid side after the free promo runs out on Sunday).
# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,775 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
* #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## Katy Press

Angel Prayers and Messages
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Prayerbooks


----------



## Joseph Rhea

In the US, Cyberdrome is currently:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

In the UK:
#56 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#82 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

In Germany:
No. 30  in  Kindle Store > eBooks > Foreign language eBooks > English > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
No. 91  in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Free sales momentum continues, as Not Fit For Human Consumption: A Comedic Farcehas cracked another category. Current rankings are:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,986 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

I just checked Amazon UK and my book, Soul Protector, has made it into one of the Top 100 charts  

Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (13 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,355 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal

Not made it into a Top 100 chart for Amazon.com yet, but I'm hoping...


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yes! YSEULT is back up in the top 100 in historical fantasy!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,142 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

Ruth


----------



## _Sheila_

I just checked --

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,986 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,975 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#96 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,028 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Wow - last post I will make on this, but I had to gush a little bit. Thanks to all who have been checking out my humor/science fiction/fantasy novel, Not Fit For Human Consumption: A Comedic Farce. For the first time in my Kindle Select experience, I have a book as the #1 Free book in a major category.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #156 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

I appreciate the support, and the book will continue to be FREE through Sunday if you haven't checked it out yet. I hope some of the many downloads will turn into positive reviews to join the few I have (just two so far, but both are 5 star).

Thanks again!
Elmore


----------



## K.R. Harris

Currently running a Free promo through Sun.
As of this time results are: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political 

Thank you for all the support.


----------



## Andrew McCoy

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* by Andre Jute and Andrew McCoy, into its third year on the bestseller lists:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,527 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,386 Paid in Kindle Store
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#11 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Germany
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #11.637 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 3 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*Le Mans a novel* > #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Andre Jute

Pretty sporty myself!

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#99 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)
Nr. 65 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Colin Taber

The first book in my series has been in the Top 100 genre lists on .com and .uk (on and off) for most of the past 2 months. 

Right now:

US
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 

UK
#96 in Books > Fantasy > Historical

Still not quite got the 'stickiness' to stay in the lists, every now and again they drop out, sometimes for only as little as an hour, before climbing back up.


----------



## Richardcrasta

I think quite a few of mine are, and have been. 

Anyway, I WILL NOT GO THE F TO SLEEP
ASIN: B0053GBUYG
Text-to-Speech: Enabled
Lending: Enabled
Average Customer Review: 4.4 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (5 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #53,786 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Political
    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parenting & Families

and presently:
A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS
ASIN: B006PUS4WA
Text-to-Speech: Enabled
Lending: Enabled
Average Customer Review: 3.5 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (2 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,958 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Double #1! My superhero series Soldiers of Legend has the #1 free spot in Superheroes with Project Winter in the UK. And right now, #1 in the UK for paid superheroes is Betrayals. Smiling here.


----------



## Caddy

Yay!  Gastien Part 1 shows as #13 in Continental European Drama on it's page...and when I go to Continental Eruopean Drama top 100 it shows as #7 and Gastien Part 2 shows as #8.   It is not free and I am not in Kindle Select, so it is good to know you can still get on a Top 100 and not be Select.


----------



## Laura Lond

All 3 books of my fantasy trilogy are now in the top 100 of several bestseller lists:

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
    #18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #36 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy

The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
    #29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #52 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy

The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
    #64 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust is doing okay:

#1,971 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
    #16 in Books > Teens > Horror
    #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Broke onto the Suspense Top 100 overnight...not an easy accomplishment.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #967 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Cappy

'Run, Run, Run' reached #1 in Thrillers during the free promotion. #2 overall.

Now it's gone back to being paid it has moved up to:

#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers
#90 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers


----------



## Pamela

Midnight Reflections - Free today and it's doing great in the free categories

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #67 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Aris Whittier

Across Eternity is # 11 in drama right now


----------



## Rykymus

My first book "Aurora: CV-01" is doing better than I expected for only being on the shelf for about 6 weeks and almost no marketing efforts


Average Customer Review: 4.6 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (9 customer reviews)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,755 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


I'm about to release the next book in the series this weekend, so I'm stoked.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

I went free on Monday, January 30, 2012. After hitting #3 on the FREE Contemporary Fiction Charts, and #12 overall Free Fiction, I was dumped right back at #249,000+

Tonight, at 11:00 PM EST I took a screen shot sowing CANCELLED as
#1616 in Paid Kindle
#98 in Books>Literature&Fiction>Women's Fiction

I know some authors are against the KDP Select thing, and think it's "fake" results or cheating the system, but after experiencing it for myself, I don't think it's any different than buying a $250 or more ad on a top reader site. Some of us don't have those funds, but we can give 90 days of exclusivity. Going free is a just a very old marketing technique, and I'm glad it's bringing so many new authors to readers who are enjoying their ereaders for the first time. 

Always Smiling,
Elizabeth Ann West


----------



## Andre Jute

Pamela said:


> Midnight Reflections - Free today and it's doing great in the free categories
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #67 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


Nice, that! Congratulations. Pam.


----------



## Katy

#461 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## RuthNestvold

My new short story collection, Never Ever After, is in the top 100 free category! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #79 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

It's only free until tomorrow, Feb. 7, so get it while you can! 

Ruth


----------



## Wren Emerson

I'm posting now because I might never see this again in my lifetime, but my YA novel, I wish has made fairly high spots in 3 different charts. I'm thrilled.

Average Customer Review: 4.4 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (32 customer reviews)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #466 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy & Magic
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Ash Stirling

About half a day into the free promo of my second novella - and I've hit #1 in a category.  Thats mindblowing.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #533 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #227 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Incognita

After coming off a free promotion over the weekend, my book _No Return_ has the following two ranks:

#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Mike McIntyre

Glad to say all three of my books are Top 100 in various categories.

The Wander Year:

#1 in Books > Travel > Specialty Travel > Budget Travel
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure

The Kindness of Strangers:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Essays & Travelogues
#19 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel

The Scavenger's Daughter:

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Yeah Amazon!


----------



## Tony Rabig

My short story, The Point, was price-matched to free some time yesterday evening; here's how it's doing at the moment:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,792 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Millard

*Dirt Baby and Other Small Mercies* is on the second day of its first free promotion, and here's how it stands:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #753 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Millard, you are continuing your rise up the short story chart - when I went to look to see where I was, you were at 14, which is a page better than my position.

My short story Porch Swings is on the second page of the top "selling" free short stories, in its second promotion day:

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #992 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    * #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

So far, free promotions and/or obscure categories seems the way to go for breaking into the top 100...


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Recycling" is available to download for FREE today (8th Feb 2012):

It is currently in the following top 100's:
    #100 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
    Nr. 47 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Katy MN

Went free this morning and woke up to two bestseller rankings!  We'll see if they stick around when it's back to $3.99 -- I hope so!  My book is Young Adult so it fits into the weird "Children's Fiction" category on the Kindle Store. 

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Arts & Music
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance


----------



## Millard

Elmore Hammes said:


> Millard, you are continuing your rise up the short story chart - when I went to look to see where I was, you were at 14, which is a page better than my position.


Yeah, free has been kind to me so far. You're not doing so bad yourself either


----------



## ckilaru

My short story is currently at #19 in the short story category. I just published it on the 6th and went free on the 7th and 8th (today).

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Paul Clayton

I just squeaked onto that sweet list below at no. 100.  Sweet.  It's getting harder and harder to get a seat on that bus.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,016 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Tony Rabig

I posted on my short ghost story The Point early this morning, and normally wouldn't bother posting a second time.  But...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #763 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

Never got that high with paid titles or with the 3-day freebie promo of "They're Waiting" in Select at the end of December.  The rank won't last, of course, but breaking 1000 in total free and 10 in a category feels kinda nice.


----------



## bazmaz

My two books are aimed at beginner ukulele players (one is the follow on to the other) and both are doing rather well.

In the UK, this book - http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328784147&sr=8-1 is ranked number 13 in all music reference books, and 23 in Kindle Music books.

The follow up book - http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328784147&sr=8-4 is number 20 in all music reference books, and 29 in Kindle music books

Over the pond, the first book is top 100, and the other is jumping in and out of it!

Thanks to anyone who supported them


----------



## barbara elsborg

My MM romance Cowboys Down came out two days ago and has reached 8th in its category!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,174 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay

http://www.amazon.com/Cowboys-Down-ebook/dp/B006ZBSC1W/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328786914&sr=1-2


----------



## RuthNestvold

My short story collection "Never Ever After" came off a free promotion yesterday, and now it's in the top 100 in a couple of categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,803 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
#13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Yippee!


----------



## Cappy

My crime thriller, 'Run, Run, Run', is #1 in Thrillers at Amazon UK at the moment. Hardly made a dent in the States though. Would love to hear what Americans think of it.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers
#3 in Books > Fiction


----------



## MartinStanley72

As of 10pm BST, The Gamblers is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#12,240 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#71 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Open Minds keeps slipping on and off the lists, but right now (8:08 CSTpm) it's ON! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,302 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure


----------



## JimC1946

Right now, *Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties* is in the Top 100 in two categories:

#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > World > 20th Century 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National


----------



## Andre Jute

On the bestseller lists for the third year running, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress by André Jute and Andrew McCoy. Ebook $2.99, paperback $9.99.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA PAID
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK PAID
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#22 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (PAID)
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 24 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 66 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch


----------



## Andre Jute

Another one on the bestseller lists for the third year running: IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth by André Jute

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#72 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt(Paid)
Nr. 79 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Just saw where IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth is high up on the bestseller lists in Canada as well, in addition to the positions in the USA, UK and Germany listed a couple of posts above:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: CANADA (paid)
#5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## Skate

I played around with my categories yesterday and now Mark of the Dragon Queen is on the same page as Christopher Paolini (not that I consider that a recommendation!) - 

US
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons
#69 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons


----------



## Vanheerling

Currently my first story is #52 in the Top 100. All I can say is thank you readers! 
MALAIKA http://www.amazon.com/MALAIKA-ebook/dp/B004GNFTIK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1294905883&sr=1-1


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Open Minds is up on two lists now...  #happiness

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,021 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## momilp

My novel, _The Priest_, is #58 on Amazon Italy (science fiction)


----------



## Richardcrasta

A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS is #1 in Humor-Essays.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

teehee my blogging book is Amazon.fr -- 

# 1  in  Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Ebooks Foreign Language > English Ebooks > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills
# 42  in  English and Foreign Books > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills

Of course, I only sold 1 copy there...still, it was nice to be on a bestseller list. It's technically my third and my first Amazon one


----------



## Guest

Dark Blonde is currently #1 in Amazon Kindle ebooks Erotic Mysteries, and #4 in Hardboiled Mysteries.


----------



## 28612

Yay! Word Watch hits top 100!

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## Guest

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary

http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

WHHEEEEE!


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Suzanne!

I bumped up a little more...

#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary

(was 62 and 72 at my highest moment today) Unreal! My first time breaking a best seller list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My collection of weird twisted romantic horror BAD VALENTINES is now...

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Valentines-ebook/dp/B0075XA4HO

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

And, as a side note, it is FREE for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Hugh Howey

I hope this isn't too much to spam the thread with. I just wanted to add some things before they fall off a cliff.

My WOOL collection is currently: 

#1 in Sci-Fi > High Tech.
#1 in Sci-Fi > Anthologies.
#1 in Science Fiction > Hot New Releases
#8 in Science Fiction

WOOL 5 is

#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Half Way Home is

#32 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure

Molly Fyde and the Parsona Rescue is

#21 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#68 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

The Plagiarist is

#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Kay Bratt

My memoir, Silent Tears, is still hanging on by a thread. _*14 days in The Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store.*_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #92 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption 
#1 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National > Chinese


----------



## Todd Young

Corrupted is #9 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
Dressing Up is #50 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #259 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

It's Miller time!  Actually, I think I'll have an Anchor Steam.


----------



## Tony James Slater

WOOHOO!
I'm storming in there! Just cracked the top 100 at no.57 overall (FREE) - with my crazy travel comedy 'That Bear Ate My Pants!'
I've been up all night watching it rise (as I'm a Brit, currently in Australia, so a bit out of the time-loop) - and couldn't believe it, when I finally decided to go to bed at 8am - a last check showed 'That Bear' had jumped from 148, where it had been for the last 3 hours, to 57!!

No idea how long it will last, but I'm so glad this thread is here so I can go 'WOOHOO!!!' (again. Sorry 'bout that.)

The book is still free tomorrow, so who knows where it will end up?
Anyone who fancies a copy - or who just wants to be nice and help me stay in the top 100 - the link is in my signature  :0)

Tony


----------



## Guest

A little more, YAY (can you tell this is my first time on a list! I've never been free and have only have a book out for 3 weeks, so this is all VERY new to me!)

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#72 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
TOP TEN for New Releases in Contemporary Fantasy
NUMBER ONE!!! for New Releases in Occult!


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

'Supervillain: The Concise Guide' just hit #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Parodies

Hey it's a start!


----------



## RuthNestvold

"Never Ever After" is STILL in a top 100, which makes me very happy: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,444 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #23 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
    #93 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

My new collection "If Tears Were Wishes" (still FREE today) is just starting to make it into some lists: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #515 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Lisa_Follett

2/17/12 2 days after a free promotion:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #775 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Books > Romance > Regency
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
#36 in Books > Romance > Historical


----------



## Nicki Leigh

Kingdom Jumper is currently #96 in epic fantasy. It just came off free, so it's slowly trying to climb the charts. It was stuck at #1 in epic fantasy for about a day while it was free.


----------



## harpwriter

I'm thrilled to say that _The Minstrel Boy_ was released around 7 p.m. last night, and is now #10 in genre fiction-->metaphysical!

http://www.amazon.com/Minstrel-Blue-Bells-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007A389JY/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## MartinStanley72

As of 10am BST The Hunters is:

#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

in the Free Kindle store in the UK and...

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

in the Free US store...


----------



## MartinStanley72

The Gamblers is currently:

    #54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #61 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

in the UK charts and The Hunters is

    #5 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

in the UK free chart. And in the US free chart it's

    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,325 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > History > Americas > Native American
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## phil1861

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#7 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#16 in Books > History > Military > United States

Funny thing is I'm not nonfiction but I find Shaara's Killer Angels in this ranking as well and it is definately fiction.


----------



## psychotick

Well my offering is relatively humble but "And All The Stars A Grave" is:

#83 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 

I'm pleased anyway.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Logan R.

I'm on Cloud Nine! Eden is in the following:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,854 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

So awesome!


----------



## Doug DePew

It's been a great week for "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat"!! It was higher than this earlier, but right now it's:

Paperback
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #71,293 in Books (See Top 100 in Books) 
#24 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#36 in Books > Travel > Europe > Germany 

Kindle
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #44,379 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 
#14 in Books > History > Military > Weapons & Warfare > Nuclear 

Paperback in Germany
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Nr. 58.389 in Englische Bücher (Siehe Top 100 in Englische Bücher) 
Nr. 47 in Englische Bücher > Reise & Abenteuer > Europa > Deutschland 
Nr. 69 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Militär > Waffen & Kriegsführung 

It was actually up to around 18,000 overall in Germany earlier in the week. It's been quite a week!!
Doug


----------



## StephenEngland

My spy thriller Pandora's Grave has really taken off the last couple days, ranking as high as #47 Men's Adventure and #96 Spy Stories and Tales of Intrigue. My first time to break into the Top 100 Spy Stories, so it's a lot of fun.


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Recycling" has charted in Germany  
    Nr. 13 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
    Nr. 54 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

The first book frequents in the top 100 of the free list in sci-fi for both the US and UK. The other two books of the series are 67% off regular price. Not a better time to give it a try. Simply click on the links in the signature.


----------



## Sebastiene

You have no idea how happy I am to write this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,086 Paid in Kindle Store
    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
    #48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
    #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Then again, you probably know exactly how happy I am. Now, can it stay that way!? (That's the question!)


----------



## 57280

Hard Working Red, currently free under KDP Select:


#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Sharing some free rankings which I think are cool. In the US, I am #72 Action and Adventure. In the UK, I am #57 Action and Adventure, #1 Superheroes. In Germany, I am #1 Superhelden. Nothing anywhere else and these stats will disappear later but they look nice.


----------



## LarryKahn

King of Paine has been free on Amazon for about a week and is on two lists:

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## MrPLD

Guardian is sitting nicely at the moment - 

   #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
   #69 in Books > Romance > Vampires

*edit: numbers dropped after I had pasted


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

@William - It lets my characters into all the cool, super secret superhero parties.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

He has a mask already.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Outlaw Love_ is the No. 3 English language western paid e-book on Amazon Germany, beaten only by two Louis L'Amour novels and the No. 10 on the English language western book (i.e. e-book and print combined) list at Amazon Germany in general, topped only by the likes of Zane Grey, Louis L'Amour, Owen Wister and Cormac McCarthy.

Oh yeah, and it's also No. 69 on the English language gay and lesbian fiction bestseller list at Amazon Germany.

# Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #5.933 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)

* Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Western
* Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Western
* Nr. 69 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Schwul & Lesbisch > Literatur & Belletristik

This is as high as I ever got on any Amazon list ever, even if western is a niche category in Germany.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,814 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > Native American 
#5 in Books > History > Americas > Native American 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

That last one... #100, is the one I'm really stoked about.  Still hanging in there... but my teeth hurt.


----------



## Pamela

The Living Image - #23 in free Kindle store.  It went Free yesterday.  Still free till tonight.
Genre fiction:
#1 in Suspense
#1 in Adventure

This is pretty exciting.  I'm very happy about the results.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Both of my Soldiers of Legend books are on the superheroes bestseller chart at #2 and #3 in the UK. Happy about that today.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My collection "Dragon and Other Stories" is up to #4 in historical fantasy: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #867 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

It's FREE today and tomorrow, so get it now!  

Ruth


----------



## RachelleVaughn

Congrats to everyone!

My hockey-themed romance novel _Home Ice_ is at

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

#84 in Books > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## DolphinWatcher

Wow, there are some incredible rankings here. Congratulations! I had to capture mine quick before they fall!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,810 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Nature & Ecology > Oceans & Seas > Marine Life
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > United States > Regions > South > South Atlantic
#10 in Books > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Biological Sciences > Animals > Marine Life


----------



## J. Carson Black

Oh, shoot, I gotta do this.  I don't think I'll ever get the chance again.

THE SHOP by J. Carson Black: #1 Paid in Kindle Store

#1 Literature & Fiction
#1 Genre fiction
#1 Mystery & Thriller
#1 Mystery
#1 Thriller
#I Suspense
#1 Women Sleuths
# Hot New Releases

And Kindle Boards Writer's Cafe helped me think I could get close to a good ranking.  Thank you.


----------



## VickiT

J. Carson Black said:


> Oh, shoot, I gotta do this. I don't think I'll ever get the chance again.
> 
> THE SHOP by J. Carson Black: #1 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> #1 Literature & Fiction
> #1 Genre fiction
> #1 Mystery & Thriller
> #1 Mystery
> #1 Thriller
> #I Suspense
> #1 Women Sleuths
> # Hot New Releases
> 
> And Kindle Boards Writer's Cafe helped me think I could get close to a good ranking. Thank you.


Wahoo! Congratulations! That's huge. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## AnitaBartholomew

THE MIDGET'S HOUSE is currently:
    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
    #82 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## John Hamilton

J. Carson Black said:


> Oh, shoot, I gotta do this. I don't think I'll ever get the chance again.
> 
> THE SHOP by J. Carson Black: #1 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> #1 Literature & Fiction
> #1 Genre fiction
> #1 Mystery & Thriller
> #1 Mystery
> #1 Thriller
> #I Suspense
> #1 Women Sleuths
> # Hot New Releases
> 
> And Kindle Boards Writer's Cafe helped me think I could get close to a good ranking. Thank you.


Epic!


----------



## KC75

Sure is. Cage Life is

#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Cage-Life-ebook/dp/B005DC6AHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329951405&sr=8-1


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations, Maggy! That's fabulous!



J. Carson Black said:


> Oh, shoot, I gotta do this. I don't think I'll ever get the chance again.
> 
> THE SHOP by J. Carson Black: #1 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> #1 Literature & Fiction
> #1 Genre fiction
> #1 Mystery & Thriller
> #1 Mystery
> #1 Thriller
> #I Suspense
> #1 Women Sleuths
> # Hot New Releases
> 
> And Kindle Boards Writer's Cafe helped me think I could get close to a good ranking. Thank you.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, everyone. Shayne, I have rellies in NZ!  Tons of them!  So many good books here, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

J. Carson Black said:


> Thanks, everyone. Shayne, I have rellies in NZ! Tons of them! So many good books here, I'll have to check them out.


Really? I wonder if I know any of them.  That would be a hoot.


----------



## J. Carson Black

North Island - Tauranga, Rotorua, Auckland. My cousin is part of Grace Hospital in Tauranga.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

J. Carson Black said:


> North Island - Tauranga, Rotorua, Auckland. My cousin is part of Grace Hospital in Tauranga.


In that case it's quite possible! I grew up in the eastern Bay of Plenty, and have family living in Tauranga.

I hope you're celebrating this wonderful day of yours, Maggy. You must be floating on air.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Since coming off a two-day free promotion to boost its exposure, my contemporary fantasy Through the Arch has cracked the top 100 in a paid category:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,368 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

I wish I understood how Amazon assigns some of these categories - that isn't close to either of the two fantasy categories I published it under with KDP!

Elmore


----------



## J. Carson Black

Shayne Parkinson said:


> In that case it's quite possible! I grew up in the eastern Bay of Plenty, and have family living in Tauranga.
> 
> I hope you're celebrating this wonderful day of yours, Maggy. You must be floating on air.


When I went there in 1995, we stayed in Rotorua, and also at a caravan at Murphy's (can't remember) Camp, and also a beach house in Pukehina. I saw that Murphy's was flooded terribly a few years ago. That place was heavenly. I even wrote a scene where someone was killed under a train on the railroad tracks nearby, a murder. I don't even know how to lay hands on that scene now.


----------



## Caddy

Gastien Part 1: THe Cost of the Dream is: 

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 

Without ever going free and without Select.  Thank you Pixel of Ink!

Update: Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny was also pushed into the Top 100 for:
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#88 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
as a result of the Pixel ad for Part 1.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Here were my numbers at their peak ...

*Superman's Cape*
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #429 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
* #17 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
* #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Lisa Scott

J. Carson Black said:


> Oh, shoot, I gotta do this. I don't think I'll ever get the chance again.
> 
> THE SHOP by J. Carson Black: #1 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> #1 Literature & Fiction
> #1 Genre fiction
> #1 Mystery & Thriller
> #1 Mystery
> #1 Thriller
> #I Suspense
> #1 Women Sleuths
> # Hot New Releases
> 
> And Kindle Boards Writer's Cafe helped me think I could get close to a good ranking. Thank you.


Hang in there. Things'll turn around for you soon.  Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Scott

3 of my short story collections are in the top 100 for Romance Anthologies:

Fairy Tale Flirts! at #44
Flirts! at #59
and Beach Flirts! at #78
and my novella, Spouse Hunting, squeaked in at #99.

Holiday Flirts is slacking off right now.


----------



## MartinStanley72

At 11.20 BST, The Gambler is currently:

    #32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #34 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

And The Hunters is:

    #78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #93 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Nice to have two books charting. Even if they are only the lower reaches


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin

Amazon (Paid) Bestsellers Rank:
#38 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## RogerWeston

Congratulations, J. Carson.


----------



## John A. A. Logan

In the UK my novel, The Survival of Thomas Ford, is currently Number 20 in TOP 100 paid bestselling literary fiction ebooks; it is number 26 in all paid UK literary fiction on Amazon, including the paperbacks and hardbacks.
It was also number 80 in the TOP 100 paid UK thriller ebook bestseller list last night, but has now succumbed to gravity there! 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330222591&sr=8-1

Ahem...it is also available in the USA!
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Thomas-Ford-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It is a wild, anarchic story, with plenty of action and strong characters...but with a wee bit of poetry too, here and there, for the good of the soul.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

The Kindness of Strangers: Penniless Across America
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#12 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Essays & Travelogues


The Wander Year: One Couple's Journey Around the World
#3 in Books > Travel > Specialty Travel > Budget Travel
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Not sure how long it will be there for but Eulogy's Secret is currently #1 in Historical romance FREE downloads.

Average Customer Review: 4.6 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (18 customer reviews) 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 

PS Still free at the moment.....


----------



## Kay Bratt

I've been super lucky this month. First, Amazon chose my memoir, _*Silent Tears*_, to be included in the Feb 100 Titles for Under $3.99 and that shot it into the Top 100 Overall. Then yesterday POI featured it! (I was pleasantly surprised to see it at the top of their email blast) I've really been blessed this month!

So this morning was even better ranking but as it stands right now I'm at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Religious


----------



## theaatkinson

Well, it ain't much, but it makes me terrifically happy!

OIT is at:

#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian
http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-novel-reincarnation-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330299178&sr=1-1


----------



## LilianaHart

This is release day for CADE, so I'm excited to see how things go from here. Ranking as of 6:20 opening day:


#4,875 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#81 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## LilianaHart

Also, I just noticed this one, though I have no idea what it's doing in military. I didn't put it there, so Amazon must know something I don't My hero is an ex-FBI sniper, so maybe they picked it up from there.

This is the ranking for CATCH ME IF YOU CAN

#8,305 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Law > Specialties > Military
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Law > Specialties > Military
#1 in Books > Law > Specialties > Military


----------



## Gone To Croatan

I finally sold a copy of 'Final Contact' in Germany; actually it's the first e-book I've ever sold in Germany.

That took it straight into the top 100 in some SF short story category that I can't adequately translate .

Woo-hoo, I'm a Top 100 Best Seller .


----------



## RuthNestvold

This is cool. Yseult has only been free for a couple of hours, and it's already #25 in historical fantasy.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,439 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Elmore Hammes

My vigilante superhero short story The Apostle is doing nicely during its 2 day FREE promotional run:

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,343 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    * #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Superheroes

Not quite sure why Amazon listed it in the Children's section - maybe someday the categories they let us choose from in KDP will match the ones they list in the Kindle store!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

_*Bending The Boyne*_, a novel of ancient Ireland ---

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland

Quality print 350 pp and via Kindle/apps/Nook.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Well, I haven't done this for awhile so here goes:

The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #269 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#11 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers

Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,753 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Fry Bacon. Add Onions:
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > U.S. Regional > Middle Atlantic
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German
#21 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > German

The Mermaid Shawl and other Beauties:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #71,456 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Needlework
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Knitting

Seaman's Scarves:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #342,049 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Crafts & Hobbies > Lace & Tatting


----------



## JimC1946

My book Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties has been as high as #1 in some categories, but right now, it's in the top 100 in two categories:

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > World > 20th Century 
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National


----------



## JerryK

The Kennedy Rifle is #12 in Kindle Action/Adventure.


----------



## Alex Owens

Granted, it's a Freebie, but I'm still super-excited to break the top 100 in all free books. I'll take what I can get 

Still Life Paintings (in siggy) is sitting pretty at:

*# Average Customer Review: 4.3 out of 5 stars 
# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

* #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction*


----------



## J. Carson Black

Lisa Scott said:


> Hang in there. Things'll turn around for you soon.  Congrats!


"LIKE" button!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Dead World:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,201 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#33 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Matt Bracken

I put my first book (the yellow one) in the free game on the turn of the month, from Feb 29 to March 1, so it would be easy to keep track of for an old guy. About 40 hours into it, I've had 21,100 freeloads and 150 payloads at 6.99 per.

It was at #2 below the Delicious Divorcee all day long, I kid you not.

But #2 is about 100 places higher than I thought it would go.


----------



## Lori Green

My m/m short The Gift :

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,116 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Gay & Lesbian 

Woo-hoo! #8!


----------



## Tony Rabig

Both my ghost story freebies are there at the moment.

"The Point"
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,826 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

"They're Waiting" 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,829 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
(This one's only free today and tomorrow, so it won't be there long.)

Of course, this category only shows 54 titles and not a full 100 in the free store.


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife
    #5 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Golden Catch
   #26 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

The Recruiter
   #89 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political


----------



## Sullins

Living In Conscious Harmony: A Spiritual Guide to Being In the Now

    #72,202 in Books
    #13 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help > Spiritual

    #12,360 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help > Spiritual
    #60 in Books > Self-Help > Spiritual


----------



## Elmore Hammes

One of my newest short stories, You Are Better Now, has broken into the top 20 for Free Short stories during its first 2-day KDP promotion:
* #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

This is a short story about a man who has just been released from a long - 28 year - incarceration. A simple shopping trip to Wal-Mart exposes his sheltered life, and makes him confront the issue as to whether his reformation is complete - whether he really is "better" now.

It will go back to its regular price of $0.99 tomorrow.


----------



## Peter Salisbury

My zombie short story trilogy is doing well in the UK (yet to be discovered in the US). Genuine sales, not free, as of 19.00 hrs GMT

British Zombie Breakout: Part One
•	#9 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
•	#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
•	#97 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror

British Zombie Breakout: Part Two
•	#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror

British Zombie Breakout: Part Three
•	#12 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
•	#97 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Andre Jute

The book I'm promoting, rather casually, because it's my busman's holiday at the races, is IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth, in its third year on the best-seller lists.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#40 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Grtmsny Bezahlt (paid)
Nr. 83 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: Canada (print)
#14 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#14 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## 39179

Two right now. *Strange Tales of the Curiously Uncommon* is currently:

#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

And *An Embarrassing Odour * is currently:

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 
#39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories 
#88 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## Casper Parks

Friday / Saturday Morning.

End day one, five day free e-book promo.

On free list:

Number 12, Science Fiction - Adventure.
Number 29, Science Fiction.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Three days after the 24 hour free promo, Yseult is back into a couple of top 100 paid lists: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,033 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    #49 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Colin Taber

My first book, The Fall of Ossard, has been in the Top 100 for Dark Fantasy since the beginning of December. On occasion it has drifted down and dropped out for a couple of hours at a time, leaving me thinking my run has come to an end, but a sale or two comes along and sends it flying back in. 

The sales are consistent enough on a daily basis now to keep it 'stuck' in the list. Hopefully it'll keep climbing higher.

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## theaatkinson

so pleased.

one week and two days after going free and coming off free, OIT is sticking in the top 10. The only way it could get better for me, is i if those who grabbed it free, read it, and actually liked it would leave a review. Regardless, I'm pretty happy to stick for so long. Usually these categories are fleeting for me. Thanks everyone!

    #5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian


----------



## Cliff Ball

Currently free, The Usurper:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,047 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


and in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,944 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political


----------



## Casper Parks

Cliff Ball,

Thanks for mentioning UK...

This afternoon in UK, Perceptional Threshold is number 15 Science Fiction - Adventure
and number 29 for Science fiction...


----------



## Incognita

After coming off a free day on Wednesday, _No Return_ is currently #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost and #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense.

Seriously, putting this book in KDP Select was one of the smartest things I ever did.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Casper Parks said:


> Cliff Ball,
> 
> Thanks for mentioning UK...
> 
> This afternoon in UK, Perceptional Threshold is number 15 Science Fiction - Adventure
> and number 29 for Science fiction...


Sure, no problem Promoting there is just as important, I think, as it is here in the States (even with half, or less, as many sales).


----------



## BRONZEAGE

*Bending The Boyne* :

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Casper Parks

Cliff Ball said:


> Sure, no problem Promoting there is just as important, I think, as it is here in the States (even with half, or less, as many sales).


Germany was at 17 Sunday evening, wonder where it was at on Saturday...


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress on the bestseller lists for the third year running, now in a fourth country as well. Thank you to all the people who bought it.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#20 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 47 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: FR (Paid)
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°39 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European


----------



## Matt Bracken

After four days on free for the first book, I'm settling in at #30, after being at #2 for ten hours on the second day. One more day at free, then we'll see what happens with pay sales. 29K free D/S so far.


----------



## Casper Parks

US, reached number 12 free list, Science Fiction Adventure this weekend and 22 in Science ficiton. 17 in Germany and 15 in the UK.

*Free Kindle Edition March 2nd - 6th, 2012*


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid 
#58 in Ki
ndle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
#91 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports


----------



## IB

"Under An Orange Sun, Some Days Are Blue" pops in and out of the top 100. Here's a case of it popping in:

#95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical


----------



## Sophrosyne

Congratulations, Irving! That's awesome.

This is my last day on Select, so I'm going out on a free day. I'm going to see how opting out works, and if it doesn't, I'll just opt back in later.


----------



## Skate

Never thought I'd be able to say this -

Amazon UK Paid -
#3,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#84 in Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Skate said:


> Never thought I'd be able to say this -
> 
> Amazon UK Paid -
> #3,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> #84 in Books > Fantasy > Epic


Congratulations, Katie. That's well-deserved success.


----------



## Paul Dale

In the UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #50 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #63 in Books > Fiction > Humour
    #86 in Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Skate

Dakota Franklin said:


> Congratulations, Katie. That's well-deserved success.


Thanks, Dakota!


----------



## JodyWallace

Really hope this translates to some paid action when I come off free, but here goes (for Mage):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #557 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## IB

Sophrosyne said:


> Congratulations, Irving! That's awesome.
> 
> This is my last day on Select, so I'm going out on a free day. I'm going to see how opting out works, and if it doesn't, I'll just opt back in later.
> 
> Anyway, Tillie right now is:
> 
> #11 Amazon overall
> #6 Fiction overall
> #2 Horror
> #1 Ghost
> #1 Mystery


Thanks! And also thank you for your advice along the way. Your success with Tillie is much deserved.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Delighted to see everyone doing so well, and being able to join in. My epic fantasy duology *Wysard* and *Lord Brothe*r is free through Friday to celebrate Read An E-Book Week. Click my covers and enjoy! 

As of now:

*Wysard*: #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction
#74 in Fiction overall

*Lord Brother*: #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction


----------



## Rasi22

Death Alarm

#1,103 Free in Kindle Store
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I know it is easier to break into the top 100 Free during a Select promotion, but this is still a first for me, with my short story collection in the Top 100 on all the sites except for Italy.

Selected Short Stories of Elmore Hammes, Volume One: Slices of Life

US: * #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
UK: * #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
DE: * Nr. 33 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
FR: * n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories 
ES: * n°8 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Cuentos



I have a new plan to finally break into Italy's charts, though: a short story with the Leaning Tower of Pisa as the backdrop. Surely it won't matter that it is written in English!


----------



## RogerWeston

#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer Review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year...If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book."


----------



## 39179

"A Slip of the Tongue"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #80 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!! My three novels (written in Spanish) appear in the Top 100 in their categories in both the USA and Spain Kindle Store.

*"The color of evil"* - ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition)
# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,946 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #1 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Police procedural
* #11 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense
* #46 in Books > Spanish Books > Literature & Fiction

*"The enigma of the conquered"* - ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition)
* #18 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

And muy new book, published this week: *"The rebellion of the soul"* - ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition)
* #9 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

However, in the Spanish bestseller list, my books are better positioned in the overall ranking, two in the Top 100!!
*
"El color de la maldad"*
# Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°58 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle)
* n°20 en Libros > Policíaca, negra y suspense
* n°20 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*"El enigma de los vencidos"*
# Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°297 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle)
* n°39 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Romántica
* n°41 en Libros > Romántica
* n°64 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*"La rebeldía del alma"*
# Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°81 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle)
* n°14 en Libros > Romántica
* n°14 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Romántica
* n°27 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Literatura y ficción > Ficción contemporánea

Regards.


----------



## StephenLivingston

“Choose Your Future” one of the short stories from my collection “Kindling” is free to download this weekend:

It is currently in the following top 100 charts:
UK -    #36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
          #39 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
US -    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

If you enjoy reading this story any reviews would be greatly appreciated.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## James Everington

_The Shelter_ is #7 in Fiction/Horror/Ghosts and #39 in overall horror (UK)

_The Other Room_ is #20 in Fiction/Horror/Short Stories (UK)

US? Not doing so well at the moment...

Ah well.
James


----------



## Pamela

*The Necromancer - doing well in US and FRANCE*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,298 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror 
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Here's my book in France!!! - pretty exciting

n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
n°2 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
n°3 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Andre Jute

Pamela said:


> *The Necromancer - doing well in US and FRANCE*
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,298 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
> #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> 
> Here's my book in France!!! - pretty exciting
> 
> n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> n°2 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> n°3 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Ooh, you're so cosmopolitan, Pam, you're getting too sophisticated for us rough country boys.


----------



## John Hamilton

_Isle Royale_ is currently #834 Paid in Kindle Store

#1 in Books>Literature & Fiction>Genre Fiction>Sea Adventures
#10 in Books>Teens>Literature & Fiction
#26 in Kindle eBooks>Fiction>Genre Fiction>Historical
#24 in Kindle eBooks>Fiction>Action & Adventure


----------



## 54706

Two days after a KDP promo of 2 days here are my stats

The book that was free: 
*War of the Fae: The Changelings* is #16,853 Paid in Kindle Store (boo hoo. Got has high as #1 in Epic Fantasy and #2 in Contemporary Fantasy, #37 Overall in Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

The second book in the series:
*War of the Fae: Call to Arms* is here...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,140 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#83 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#84 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy & Magic

I just published my first book in January and published the first book in this War of the Fae series on February 5th, so I'm very happy with the results. KDP rocks!


----------



## Guest

*The Nature of God
*
#66 Free in Kindle Store

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Devotionals

My book was featured on the site "Inspired Reads," after I contacted them and said it was currently free. They are connected to the site "Pixel of Ink." It's worth contacting one of those sites if your book is free, or due to be free soon, because it really helps with downloads. Maybe you all knew that already, but I thought I'd mention it!

Thanks, Mona


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Moving steadily in both Kindle and print versions.
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#19 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland

_*Bending The Boyne*_, a novel of ancient Ireland.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

This minute's ranking for *Wysard*, fresh from a successful KDP promo run:

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## 54706

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,457 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
    #92 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
    #93 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy & Magic


----------



## cheriereich

_Defying Gravity_

#37 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

This is a few days after it went free and reached #129 Overall Kindle and #2 in Science Fiction.


----------



## Kay Bratt

My memoir, Silent Tears, is still holding in the Top 100 of a few categories, and I've noticed quite a few new reviews lately.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,060 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National > Chinese 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption 
#2 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption


----------



## George Berger

The romance in my signature is, somewhat improbably:

    #9 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Short Stories
    #87 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Lesbian
    #88 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Lesbian

...on Amazon.co.uk right now, apparently thanks to some unexpectedly positive reviews.

Clearly, those are among the three least-competitive categories on the site.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust is suddenly going up the charts again: 

    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
    #68 in Books > Teens > Horror


----------



## Andrew McCoy

THE MEYERSCO HELIX[/b] is currently *FREE*

*US*
Amazon *Best Sellers* Rank: #60 
*#3 in Kindle Store *> Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

*UK*
Amazon *Bestsellers* Rank: #169 
*#6 in Kindle Store *> Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
*#20 in Kindle Store* > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

*DE*
Amazon *Bestseller-Rang*: #614 
*Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop *> eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

This is paid. In minutes LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) goes FREE. Let's see what happens then. Help yourself to a copy and save ten bucks.


----------



## 41352

Rex Rising:
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 

Rex Cresting:
#66 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Dakota Franklin said:


> LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
> #64 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports
> 
> This is paid. In minutes LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) goes FREE. Let's see what happens then. Help yourself to a copy and save ten bucks.


Wow! Go LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN), run wild:

US 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

FR 
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
n°42 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventur


----------



## arodera

"The color of evil"  - ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) -----Amazon.com

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,453 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #1 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Police procedural
    * #2 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense
    * #11 in Books > Spanish Books > Literature & Fiction


----------



## erikhanberg

The Marinara Murders is #36 in Police Procedurals. And my book on nonprofit fundraising is #49 in the Non Profit category, even though I haven't had a sale there in a few days (it doesn't take much to break into that category, turns out).


----------



## Guest

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Seattle On Ice
#29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Millard

The Beach Diaries 2011 is:
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Tips

A category which doesn't apply to it, and for which there's probably 89 books anyway.


----------



## Guest

I'm hoping Seattle On Ice will keep clawing it's way up! 

Current ranking is:

Seattle On Ice

#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Howling Rail is moving along with today's free promotion!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #726 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

"The Shelter" is ranked  #70 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse

And I have yet to go free with this book, this is all sales. Yay!


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* by Andre Jute and Andrew McCoy is in its third year - 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! - on top of the bestseller lists in four countries.

US Paid
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK Paid
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°47 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year on the bestseller lists
in four countries​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,159 Paid in Kindle Store 
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#48 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,140 Paid in Kindle Store 
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#23 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#22 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#22 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #167.280 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 86 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Dakota Franklin

[size=14pt]
*LE MANS a novel* by Dakota Franklin​
US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

UK
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Sport & Fitness > Sonstiges
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

FR 
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

ES
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor


----------



## Andrew McCoy

*THE MEYERSCO HELIX* by Andrew McCoy is a bestseller in these countries.[/center]

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38 Free in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

UK
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

DE
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer

FR
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
n°2 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## Guest

Still hanging in there.

Seattle On Ice (A Brick Ransom Adventure)

#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys (A Brick Ransom Adventure)

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#82 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## brianbigel

21 days to improve your job search has been in the top 100 for job hunt books for over two weeks now. I've been very pleased at how this title has done.

#123,761 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Careers > Job Hunting > Resumes
#79 in Books > Business & Investing > Job Hunting & Careers > Resumes


----------



## RuthNestvold

I've even got *two* right now! *g*



#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian



#42 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#73 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## RubyRoyce

#1 in Hot New Releases of Bargain Books!
#4 in Hot New Releases regency
#4 Hot New Releases comic
And
#6 in Books > Bargain Books
#37 in Books > Romance > Regency
#51 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## 54706

RubyRoyce said:


> #1 in Hot New Releases of Bargain Books!
> #4 in Hot New Releases regency
> #4 Hot New Releases comic
> And
> #6 in Books > Bargain Books
> #37 in Books > Romance > Regency
> #51 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


I'm glad you mentioned this. How did you get on that "Hot New Releases in..." thingie?


----------



## RubyRoyce

ellecasey said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this. How did you get on that "Hot New Releases in..." thingie?


I have no idea!
The book is a new release and seems to be hot too!
"New" means it has been published 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Guest

Seattle On Ice is hanging in at 

#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JB Rowley

I have only just published Whisper My Secret with the help (during the uploading process) of kind KB authors here and Molly Greene’s blog so I don’t know how it got to be ranked so soon.  There’s probably only 36 in that category but I don’t care - don’t laugh at me. 


#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption

Congratulations to each of you on your success with your ebooks.  JB


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've finally reached a personal goal of mine.  One of my novels (however briefly) has broken 10,000 overall.    

Orphan is currently: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,808 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #68 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards


You may now imagine a fat, bald, toothless old man doing a happy dance.

(Those inclined to throw up in their mouths are excused.)


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Steady sales over several months...using patience, target marketing, no freebie deals.

Steadily on top 100 lists for both the print version (350 pp) and Kindle.

Eg, March 20 per its Kindle page:
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#31 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland



For print, visit the print product page.


----------



## IB

Rhynedahll said:


> I've finally reached a personal goal of mine. One of my novels (however briefly) has broken 10,000 overall.
> 
> Orphan is currently:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,808 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #68 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Orphan-Key-Magic-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B0046REKV8
> 
> You may now imagine a fat, bald, toothless old man doing a happy dance.
> 
> (Those inclined to throw up in their mouths are excused.)


Congratulations! Getting into the top 10,000 paid is something to celebrate. Enjoy!

A general question: Do we post on this thread every time our book hits the top 100 in a category or just the first time? What's the proper etiquette?


----------



## Beth Dolgner

Thanks to two sponsorships, I've broken into the top 100 in my categories for the first time EVER! I posted it in my other thread, but I'm so excited that I'm sharing here, too. Ghost of a Threat, Book 1 of the Betty Boo, Ghost Hunter Series, is at:

#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Mardi Ballou

Hi,

This is my first message on this board.

My book Hook, Wine & Tinker is free until April 1st.  It's currently #4 on the Fiction  > Erotica list (free).  Has been in top 100 of Fiction and Romance; was number 145 of free fiction.

Cheers,
Mardi


----------



## JGray

The Origin is currently #81 in the Top Free Kindle Bestsellers list!! I am giddy!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

@IB Post whenever you want. I love reading about everyone hitting the bestseller list. Gives cred to indies as a whole.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis Bermuda Triangle is currently #1 in science fiction free while Area 51 Legend is #9 on the same list


----------



## IB

Danielle Kazemi said:


> @IB Post whenever you want. I love reading about everyone hitting the bestseller list. Gives cred to indies as a whole.


Danielle, Thanks for your response! And good luck with your novels!


----------



## Doug DePew

I've got one doing pretty good again. 

Recall! Return of the IRR is back up to: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #119,596 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Military History > Operation Desert Storm 
#37 in Books > History > Military > United States > Operation Desert Storm 

Earlier today, it went as high as #6 in that middle category. I'm happy.


----------



## Bruce Blake

On Unfaithful Wings is currently running a free promo. I'm pretty happy with the rankings so far.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #64 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction

It doesn't show here, but it's #1 in free fantasy overall.


----------



## JGray

I'm in two categories:

    #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
    #97 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

The Naked Gardener 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,536 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Gardening & Horticulture
    #3 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Gardening & Horticulture
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction

(and why am I up @ 4 am?)


----------



## Marie S

Frozen In Time (Blood of the Gods, #1)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,684 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Ancient
#48 in Books > History > Ancient History & Civilisation > Greece
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

The Adventure Tournament finally hit a #1 on the free list!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #113 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

I was so ecstatic to be sharing a parallel spot with George R. R. Martin I took a screenshot for posterity. Now if only we could switch lists for a few weeks...


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

"Sami" is now #16 in the US and #6 in the UK for Science Fiction Adventure.

HS


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, a reminder that, as this is a "celebratory" thread and not a "sales" thread (if it were a sales thread, it couldn't be in the Café  ), actual links to your books or even cover images aren't necessary (and they're in your siggy, anyway, aren't they?

Just reports of how well your books are doing....links have and will be removed as promotional, thanks for understanding.  Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Christine Kersey

_Don't Look Back_ is doing well!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,516 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Still there, and using no freebies or deals. 

Quality print 350 pp and Kindle/apps/Nook.

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#76 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland 
--- see link below


----------



## Marie S

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,109 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > History > Ancient > Greece
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Greece
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Colin Taber

My first book has spent most of the last 4 months in the Dark Fantasy Top 100:

#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

And, after finally having the categories corrected, The Fall of Ossard has been joined by the sequel, Ossard's Hope: 

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Great to see the siblings playing well together...


----------



## Judi Coltman

#54 in books>mystery,thriller, suspense>thriller> Psychological Thriller!

Not sure what that means exactly, but Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Happy to see that *LE MANS a novel* (RUTHLESS TO WIN) [Kindle Edition], back up to full price from the launch price of $2.99, hasn't fallen off the leader board.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

Reviewers can get a free copy by mailing the publisher: info at coolmainpress with the commercial extension.


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!! My three novels (written in Spanish) appear in the Top 100 in their categories in both the USA and Spain Kindle Store.

"The color of evil"  - ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition)
# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,586 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #1 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Police procedural
    * #2 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense
    * #15 in Books > Spanish Books > Literature & Fiction

"The enigma of the conquered" - ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition)
    * #6 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
    * #59 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense

And my new book, published this week: "The rebellion of the soul" - ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition)
    * #22 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

However, in the Spanish bestseller list, my books are better positioned in the overall ranking:

"La rebeldía del alma"

#Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°8 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle) 
n°2 en Libros > Literatura y ficción > Ficción contemporánea 
n°2 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Literatura y ficción > Ficción contemporánea 
n°5 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Romántica 

"El color de la maldad"

# Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°128 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle) 
n°40 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Policíaca, negra y suspense 
n°42 en Libros > Policíaca, negra y suspense 

"El enigma de los vencidos"

# Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°293 Pagados in Tienda Kindle  
n°45 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Romántica 
n°46 en Libros > Romántica 
n°69 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Policíaca, negra y suspense 

Regards.


----------



## glennlangohr

Roll Call, my drug war novel is doing the best- #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Criminology 
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 
#40 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals


----------



## Gene Curtis

The Seventh Mountain    #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series
The Eighth Fire    #92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Recruiter
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Golden Catch
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

My freebie New Breed (Dragons Fire) is at #12 mythology. Pretty nice.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

The first KDP Select Free run for my children's fantasy/mystery, The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman, is doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #154 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives

Perhaps the added attention will carryover and get it higher up in a Paid category after the 2 day free run.


----------



## soyfrank

Yay, first time for me. Coolness. In the UK:

#27 in Books > Fiction > Poetry & Drama > Poetry > Genres > Epics
#81 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Poetry

The Brubury Tales


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, a reminder that, as this is a "celebratory" thread and not a "sales" thread (if it were a sales thread, it couldn't be in the Café ), actual links to your books or even cover images aren't necessary (and they're in your siggy, anyway, aren't they?)
> 
> Just reports of how well your books are doing....links have and will be removed as promotional, thanks for understanding. Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!
> 
> Betsy
> KB Moderator


Folks, please save yourself and me some work and do not bother putting links or cover images in the posts. They will be removed. This thread is NOT promotional but celebratory.

Betsy


----------



## Andrew McCoy

*THE MEYERSCO HELIX *

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

The Shelter is doing well.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,380 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies
    #11 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse
    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships


----------



## Cher Carson

Just to give you a bit of background. I've been writing for years, taken half a dozen courses, finished a few terrible ms, submitted to agents, etc. and had pretty much given up on the dream of becoming a published author. Then one day last August I was surfing and came across this amazing forum! Wow! I began posting (under my other pen name), and was amazed by how generous and accepting everyone was. I learned more during the past eight months here than I have in all of those courses combined. So, earlier this month, I took the leap and published my first novella. I have since released four this month because all were various stages of editing and formatting when I started. 

Long story short, I've sold a few hundred copies, but I went free two days ago and finally cracked the top 100 in Romance today!  I believe I'm sitting at #43 in free Romance, and #139 free overall right now with about 1200 downloads. I vowed that if I ever made a top 100 list I would post to thank everyone for helping me get there. Honestly, I could not, would not, have done without all of you! Thank you!


----------



## MegSilver

I'm new so I can't claim any credit; I just wanted to say congratulations. Not only for cracking the top 100, but for having a lot of hard work finally start to pay off.

Enjoy it


----------



## MegHarris

You're at #41 on the romance list now. Congrats-- hope it leads to lots of sales!


----------



## LucyFrancis

Congrats! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Hope it leads to a bunch of sales. Way to go on the downloads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations, Cher!

I'm going to merge this with our existing "Do You Have a Book in the Top 100" thread so everyone will see it!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Cher Carson

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement everyone. Last time I checked, I was at #37 in free romance and #122 overall, with 1661 dowloads, so I'm thrilled. Btw, KND ad made all the difference for me. The first day was dismal with no advertising and only 37 downloads. As soon as I took out the KND ad everything turned around. Good thing I had to be away from home for the better part of the day or I probably would have been hitting refresh all day. LOL!


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm on my first day of FREE in Select and I've given away about 3200 copies.  Tomorrow is the second scheduled day.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

I'm wondering, can you give away too many copies?  What's the current wisdom on this?

Best!


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Recruiter
#19 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Golden Catch
#30 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

_Please, no links to your book, just the title and rank. Let your siggy do the talking. ---Betsy_


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Son in Sorrow -- #35 Top 100 Fantasy Series (and a Hot New Release in that category)

Lovers and Beloveds -- #79 Top 100 Fantasy Series

_Please, no links to your book, just the title and rank. Let your siggy do the talking. ---Betsy_


----------



## NS

I have to post it before it's gone.  "The savior" first success.
#6,038 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## phil1861

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,104 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War

6 weeks and bobbing up and down.


----------



## theraven

This is cool.  I'm currently in the 80s on a Top 100 Paid List.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,439 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Need to brag on my book. SOLDIERS OF LEGEND: BETRAYALS is currently ranked #9,265 and #33 on the bestseller superheroes list! It has never ranked that high before in the US! I am extremely happy in case the exclamation points are not giving it away!


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction 

Also Number 7 free thriller in USA!
Thank-you very much to everyone who downloaded!


----------



## Sally Dubats

Hi... It's the only Wiccan book in "Religion" 

Super fun thread, thanks! (I tagged some books while I was here).

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Festivals > Religious


----------



## cshenold

Privy to Murder is #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths
for free downloads.

It's free for the rest of today.


----------



## RogerWeston

The Golden Catch
#85 in US Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Happy Easter!


----------



## Paul Dale

What surprises me is how few sales it seems to take to hit top 100 in genre.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,778 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#87 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Comic


----------



## RachelHowzell

The View from Here:

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Hope y'all are doing well this holiday weekend.

Rachel


----------



## Cege Smith

Coming off my free promo day yesterday with Edge of Shadows, here's where I currently sit:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,144 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

YAY!!


----------



## C.S. Einfeld

NEVERDARK is currently

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #124 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Ages 9-12
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, on the bestseller lists for the third year running, now in a fourth country as well. Thank you to all the readers who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris! 

US Paid
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK Paid
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#12 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°61 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°81 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

• Andre Jute is the author, with Andrew McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress


----------



## RuthNestvold

YSEULT continues to hang in there on the top ten lists in Arthurian Fantasy: 

    #4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

"Lovers and Beloveds" is hanging on at #97 in Fantasy > Series; its companion book, "Son in Sorrow," finally fell off the top 100 this morning, but I have hopes it'll be back up there at some point.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld

Finishing off the day at 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #73 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places

Still free for 2 more days (Mon/Tues).  Will be interesting to see what happens on Wed!


----------



## Vera R.

My third book in my S&M series just cracked it!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,428 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

Very cool! Great news to wake up to!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

THREAD OF HOPE is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #550 Paid in Kindle Store 
#55 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## KOwrites

_SEEING JULIA_ continues to hang in there on the paid Bestseller list for Kindle - Literary Fiction and Literary:

_Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,546 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#90 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Literary_

Lowest rank achieved #10 Literary Fiction, #10 Literary, #24 Contemporary Fiction ~ #155 Overall of Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store _on 3/21/12_ Thrilled!!

It's been a great ride!


----------



## Miriam Minger

RIPPED APART hit #1 on Amazon's Romantic Suspense free list and is now #34 on the Romantic Suspense paid list. Woohoo!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Hugh Howey

The WOOL OMNIBUS has been in the top 100 overall for over a day straight! I think this marks its 12th day in the top 100. 

http://www.amazon.com/Wool-Omnibus-ebook/dp/B0071XO8RA/ref=lp_B002RX4S5Q_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1334108936&sr=1-1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #88 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## RuthNestvold

"Looking Through Lace" is now in the top 100 of the Free Kindle store, on the second day of a four day free promo.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #91 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Post free promotion sales bump for The Day Everything Stopped has resulted in my best UK ranking yet (and so far, for the first time, my month-to-date total UK sales are tracking ahead of my US sales).

UK rankings:
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,259 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #2 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime
    * #27 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## JB Rowley

My first children's ebook, Trapped in Gondwana, $0.99,  which I launched only a few days ago made the top 100 in three categories. I reckon these rankings disappear quickly so I am crowing while I can! 

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Prehistory
#19 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Prehistory
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science, Nature & How It Works > Nature > Environment


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is still hanging on there in the top ten in Arthurian Fantasy:

#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian



http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA


----------



## NS

Before it's gone.
Quiet River
#1,481 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## phil1861

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,007 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#53 in Kindle Store > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## BRONZEAGE

On paid top 100 lists for several weeks running. Slowly but surely, no freebies and no gimmicks. Available in print 350 quality pp and via Kindle/apps.

Listed for a Foreword Book Of The Year Award ( tba June), and winner historical fiction Next Generation Award 2011.

*Bending The Boyne*

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#24 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Even though there's no dragons in it, Little Unicorn Who Could is now:

#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons


----------



## Andre Jute

BRONZEAGE said:


> On paid top 100 lists for several weeks running. Slowly but surely, no freebies and no gimmicks. Available in print 350 quality pp and via Kindle/apps.
> 
> Listed for a Foreword Book Of The Year Award ( tba June), and winner historical fiction Next Generation Award 2011.
> 
> *Bending The Boyne*
> 
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
> #24 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


Congratulations. That is most impressive.


----------



## glennlangohr

Whoo hoo! Race Riots ( Prison Killers book 1 ) is in the top 12 of criminology and criminals and outlaws! #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Criminology 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 
#36 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Crime & Criminals  > Criminology 

Lock Up Diaries- #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Penology 
#32 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Crime & Criminals  > Penology 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals

Gladiator- #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Penology 
#28 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Crime & Criminals  > Penology 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 

My 2 novels are in the top 100 also, but don't want to look spammy!


----------



## RogerWeston

Ex-CIA assassin Frank Murdoch discovers priceless artifacts on his remote Alaskan island, only problem is the ruthless Korean industrialist who has sent hit men to recover the gold.  

The Golden Catch
#43 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## RedTash

This Brilliant Darkness:
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

The Wizard Takes a Holiday:
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

The Wizard Takes a Fitness Class:
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## AmberC

We just hit #39 for Poetry. Pretty exciting in our world.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Howling Rail - free today and tomorrow (04/13 and 04/14)

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 

What would you do if you were in the woods being chased by werewolves??


----------



## daphne dangerlove

How to Write Fan Fiction that People Want to Read :

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills

Free today and tomorrow. 

(I can't believe I get to post in this thread!)


----------



## Jill James

Yes!! I'm #50 in romance anthologies right now. WooHoo!!

Divorce, Interrupted
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,590 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#50 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## MadCityWriter

My debut mystery, On the Road to Death's Door, is #91 in Kindle Mysteries & #65 in Women Sleuths, and the paperback version is #75 in Women Sleuths!  This is soooo exciting for me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

_The Breadwinners_ (Amazon UK)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,053 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Family Saga 
#85 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Sagas 
#87 in Books > Fiction > Family Sagas


----------



## tallulahgrace

Fate has been bouncing around the top 20 for several weeks. At the moment, it's at #18:


#468 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "The Wheel of Justice" is available to download for free today and tomorrow. It is currently in the following top 100 lists:

US #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
UK #35 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour
DE Nr. 10 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Comics



Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## brianbigel

"21 days to improve your job search"

#179,291 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Business & Investing > Careers > Job Hunting > Resumes

6 weeks now it's been a best seller.


----------



## glennlangohr

Roll Call is- Rank: #8,573 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Criminology 
#9 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 

Whoo hoo! I don't know if my radio interview helped or the free day. All my other books are in the top 100 in the same category, but it's a small category, which actually helps me get noticed.


----------



## George Berger

Behold, a sign of the apocalypse:



> Posizione nella classifica Bestseller di Amazon: #1.252 a pagamento nel Kindle Store (Visualizza i Top 100 a pagamento nella categoria Kindle Store)
> n.5 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Libri per bambini e ragazzi > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
> n.5 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
> n.17 in Libri in altre lingue > Narrativa > Racconti


----------



## RuthNestvold

My science fiction novella "Looking Through Lace" is coming back nicely after its most recent freebie promo:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,644 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

And Yseult continues to hang in there on the Arthurian bestseller lists:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,142 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA


----------



## MegSilver

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #325 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

Okay, this is a free title, so it doesn't really count, but still. I'm ridiculously pleased.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

These are free figures but hey:

Lovers and Beloveds
#1 Fantasy > Series (also listed as top rated and its sequel as a hot new release)
#6 Fantasy > Epic
#9 All Fantasy
#200 All Free


----------



## Judi Coltman

In The Name Of The Father
#479 Paid Kindle Store
#8 Books>mystery thriller suspense>thriller>Psychological
#47 Books> Mystery Thriller & Suspense> Mystery
#94 Kindle store>Kindle ebooks> Fiction>Genre fiction>mystery


I am a HAPPY girl!


----------



## Philip Chen

Scenes of Strangeness is:

#25,268 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour > Cartoons
    #31 in Kindle Store > Books > Comics & Graphic Novels

US:
#91,997 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Cartoons


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Congrats, Philip Chen !

And the *auld wans* in _B The B _ are going into the third moon at around 
[ paid only, no freebies ]:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#27 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

My short story collection "Lust and Lace" ~ A Victorian Romance and Erotic Short Story Collection. Vol. I (My Secret Quill) in # 2 in Victorian Erotica (IIIhhhhh!)

Huzzah, huzzah! 
And congratualtions to everyone else! Well done!

_/ Lady T. L. Jennings_


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror

Though I do wish they let you put it in a Teen/YA oriented section when you load the book.  It's not exactly young child friendly


----------



## Jeremy Brown

So far during my first free day:

#1,193 in Kindle Store
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Stoked!


----------



## HAGrant

My new novella SHADOW STATIONS: UNSEEN is:

Hot New Releases: #2 for Science Fiction and #3 for Horror

Regular Paid Charts, Sci-Fi Adventure: #22

Regular Paid Charts, Horror: #23

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## RogerWeston

The Recruiter
The game is rigged. Spy recruiter Chuck Brandt just wants to be left alone, but he's been targeted in a ruthless CIA-backed experiment. The die has been cast, but Chuck Brandt is also a legendary ex-assassin. Game on.

#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

The Assassin's Wife
Meg Coles lives a simple life with her loving husband until the day he is gunned down by assassins. Now she must evade the ruthless government agents that want her silenced permanently.

#9 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

99 cents each on Kindle


----------



## Andrew McCoy

22 April 2012
*Would you have guessed LITERARY CRITICISM is BESTSELLER MATERIAL?*​
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*, is on the bestseller lists for the third year running. We're pretty proud of it. Thank you to everyone who bought out book!

Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid*
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid* 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#20 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Amazon *Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)*
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 55 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Classement des meilleures ventes* d'Amazon: *FR (Paid)*
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°74 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°87 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

• Andre McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Recycling" is available to download for FREE today:

US - http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW

It is currently in the top 100 list for:
UK - #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
US - #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## BBGriffith

My book Blue Fall is currently #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 

and

#58 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure 

Not quite sure why they split those up, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Incognita

_No Return_ is currently #31 in Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost.

At least, according to my Kindle Fire. Since the lists seem to be all over the place, I have no idea whether this means anything or not.


----------



## micki

So far today : BEFORE THE DAISIES GROW on Kindle Select Free is:

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction


Far greater than my expectations.


----------



## Jill James

Okay, I'm doing no promo today and this book has not been selling as well as #1 in the series and then today:

Someone To Trust
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,548 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#31 in Books > Romance > Anthologies 

WooHoo!!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

The Body is
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
It's free and it's in a little niche category, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## FictionalWriter

This is my first full-length self-published novel. Very nervous and excited about its release. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #128 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Books > Romance > Regency
    #4 in Books > Romance > Historical
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## JETaylor

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense



 Happy Day - but #1 would be awesome!

Edited 4/27/12 to add: woohoo - almost there! 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Edited to add - Happy Saturday 4/28 at 10:30am...so close I can taste it...
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,476 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

Crystal Illusions (A Steve Williams Novel)

 This was a very nice surprise to wakeup to this morning.


----------



## otterific

*Yellowstone Heart Song*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,580 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

*Yellowstone Redemption*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,632 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

*Yellowstone Dawn*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,370 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Books > Romance > Western


----------



## 4eyesbooks

*The Pig Princess*

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women


----------



## Lee Moan

I'm so chuffed about this.

After a 5-day KDP Select Free promo, paid sales of my Science Fiction Mystery _The Vanished Race_ are really doing well. It's mostly on the UK side of things:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,566 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime
#71 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction

The first volume in the Barclay Heath Mystery series _The Hotel Galileo_ is also in the Top 100:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,188 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#39 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime

Soooo nice to see both books in the series doing well.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I'm not on a Bestseller List, but I'm on the Hot New Releases list (for epic fantasy)


----------



## Sharebear

Capture has been bouncing around in the top 100 for Children's SciFi for about two weeks 
Right now it's
    #78 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
It's also #7 in Hot New Releases Children's SciFi

Congrats to everyone here!


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Choose Your Future" is available to download for free today, the 27th of April 2012.

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
US - http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
DE - http://www.amazon.de/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

It is currently in the UK top 100 lists:
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

"Choose Your Future" - an award winning short story about the near future. First published in the anthology "Scotland into the New Era" this story was a winner of the inaugural Canongate Prize for New Writing. It is written in the second person and explores themes of art, science, politics and self determination.

If you enjoy reading this story any reviews will be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Guarding the Healer is at #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy.


----------



## Vera R.

S&M II is on the 100 Top Rated Erotica books! Yeah!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/157057011/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_tr?pf_rd_p=1331612862&pf_rd_s=right-8&pf_rd_t=2101&pf_rd_i=list&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1T7FT9W87YZCGM05T3N0#5


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
3rd straight year on the bestseller lists
in four countries​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#98 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#41 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#42 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 100 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Dakota Franklin

REQUIEM AT MONZA by Dakota Franklin, new volume in the series RUTHLESS TO WIN

UK 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer


----------



## phil1861

9 weeks in US store
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,001 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#74 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War

UK store
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #108,467 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns


----------



## StephenLivingston

Choose Your Future an award-winning short story.



#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Andre Jute

My new book, AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS, is on the bestseller lists in a few countrie:

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century

UK 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Politisch

FR
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: 
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century

ES (Spain)
Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: 
n°21 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Historia
n°95 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción


----------



## Christine Murray

In Amazon UK

_Storms In Teacups_

#4,957 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Books > Fiction > Humour

I seem to be doing really well in Amazon UK. Which is odd, because before Amazon US was my strongest market and I only sold a handful in the UK.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is still holding in there on the Arthurian Fantasy list: 

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #12 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## William Woodall

Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series) is at #37 overall in the Free store and #1 in several categories.

The Last Werewolf Hunter: The Complete Series
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,339 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Religions Fiction > Christian 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Religions 
#89 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Behind Blue Eyes (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,744 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men

More Golden Than Day (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,696 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Religions Fiction > Christian 
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Religions 
#47 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

_The Breadwinners_

Amazon UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,154 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
•	#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Family Saga
•	#35 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Sagas
•	#35 in Books > Fiction > Family Sagas


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Edging into the 4th month of steady sales, though not in the thousands yet.  
-- How to make this novel's sales go nuclear?  Ah well, it's a niche title. 

Thanks to all the readers, bloggers, and reviewers who "get it." 


#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#45 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## theaatkinson

launch week for Water Witch and it's sitting in a ranking. yay.

#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Europe
#100 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Europe

meantime, feel free to enter the contest to win $25 amazon gift card.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "The Wheel of Justice" is in the following top 100 lists at the moment:
US #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
UK #40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

It is available to download for FREE today, 4th of May 2012:
US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-Justice-short-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-Justice-short-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## herocious

Neat thread.

My book Austin Nights hit #7 on the Bargain Book besteller list today.

And it's ranked its highest ever in the Paid Kindle Store: #2,850.

My TOEs are crossed.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Just put up our debut novel, Dead on Demand a couple of hours ago.
We've debuted at
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives 
#86 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > British Detectives 

Not a bad start (especially given the amazing ebooks in those categories!)


----------



## Alondo

The Lodestone Trilogy - Number 1 in SciFi Series!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #774 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#20 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## 90daysnovel

90daysnovel said:


> Just put up our debut novel, Dead on Demand a couple of hours ago.
> We've debuted at
> #77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives
> #86 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > British Detectives
> 
> Not a bad start (especially given the amazing ebooks in those categories!)


Gone up a bit from this morning, and gained a new category... Now at:
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives
#32 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > British Detectives
#81 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0080FCR2G/


----------



## Dee Ernst

Better Of Without Him

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Comic Fiction 
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
#35 in Books > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## 28612

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #990 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Books > Romance > Western
#67 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,304 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#15 in Books > Romance > Western
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#62 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Nomadwoman

"Last Tango in Buenos Aires" is FREE in Select this weekend 
It is at #3 and #4 in its categories but these are not the categories I selected. When I go to change them, I cannot of course as they are already where they should be. Is this some glitch? I cant imagine Amazon taking the time to move books around for us. Although Top Ten looks fantastic even in wrong category it is onyl in the 700s overall.
Any comments - Ive been in India since January and the world od KDP has moved along so fast without me


----------



## purplesmurf

First time ever being in a category with out being free!

Gnit-wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague is currently #76 in short story collections, WOOT, WOOT!


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

New book currently number 43 is horror short stories.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,195 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories


----------



## William Woodall

Here are mine for today. All of them are part of the same series.


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,984 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Religions Fiction > Christian 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Religions 
#47 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,591 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men 
#42 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,979 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#49 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,947 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Religions Fiction > Christian 
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Religions 
#81 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is still in the top 10 in Arthurian fantasy!



#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## lisaverde

Oh wow, I just checked and I can't believe it! "Confessions of A Cutter" cracked top 10 in its categories! FREE today. http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Of-A-Cutter-ebook/dp/B007Z5Y3KQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

#1,860 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs


----------



## JB Rowley

Congratulations to all of you.

I am feeling rather chuffed with the current rankings of my book, _Whisper My Secret_:

• Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,018 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
•	#1 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption 
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption 
•	#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women

JB  (Happy little Vegemite)


----------



## Cody Young

http://www.amazon.com/Voyages-Merchant-Prince-Secrets-ebook/dp/B007YT3OEY
#1 in Expeditions and Discoveries
#1 in Adventurers and Explorers
#8 in Biography and Memoir


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not sure how long it will last but my vampire/hockey yarn, Sudden Death Overtime - (free the next three days) - has hit #19 in the UK top one hundred free horror list.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=zg_bstf_362283031_85

I'm major-league excited. I've never made it this far up the list before. I'd love to hit the single digits. Here's hoping.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Steady sales, in top 100 paid lists since February, print version and/or Kindle.



#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#87 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## maggie2

Five of my six cookbooks are in the top 100 of the Quick & Easy section of the Cooking Food and Wine Category. And no, they are not cut and paste. These are original books I wrote. I wrote 2 best-selling cookbooks in the early 1990s and this is my thing so I don't cut and past other people's recipes.
Anyway, here are the books and links to them:







Grandma's Best Comfort Food stayed at #1 on the Cooking, Food & Wine and the Quick & Easy lists for about 3 weeks. It is currently at #18 on that list and is #4 in the Quick & Easy Cooking section








Grandma's Best Casseroles is currently #19 on the Cooking, Food & Wine list and #5 in the Quick & Easy Cooking section. This book was #1 on both the Cooking, Food & Wine and Quick & Easy lists for several days.








Grandma's Best Muffin Recipes is currently #35 on the Quick & Easy Cooking section list. Another one of my books that was at #1 on both the Cooking, Food & Wine and the Quick & Easy Cooking category lists.








Grandma's Best Chocolate Recipes is currently #37 on the Quick & Easy Cooking section list. It was #1 on the Cooking, Food & Wine list and the Quick & Easy list for a few days.








Grandma's Best Cookie Recipes is currently #65 on the Quick & Easy list. It was also at #1 on both the Cooking, Food & Wine and the Quick & Easy categories for a few days.

My final book in this series is Grandma's Best Cake Recipes and I suspect that by tomorrow it will also be in the top 100 list as I'm pulsing it today.

Marg


----------



## Nadine

_*Happier Than A Billionaire: Quitting My Job, Moving to Costa Rica, & Living the Zero Hour Work Week*_ is currently Number 1 in two categories, and Number 3 in another!!

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Latin America > Central America
#1 in Books > Travel > Latin America > Central America > Costa Rica
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure

I'm feeling very happy...


----------



## RuthNestvold

My two freebies have managed to hit top 100 lists today:

If Tears Were Wishes And Other Short Stories

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,520 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

(Although I really don't know why it's in *horror* - I think I listed it as supernatural, which does not have to be horror!)

Dragon Time and Other Stories

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,009 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## 4eyesbooks

The Pig Princess, or her royal swineness as we call her, continues to do well:

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths 
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women 
#48 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths


----------



## phil1861

They Met at Shiloh
UK Store

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,927 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas

They Met at Shiloh
US Store

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #52,787 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War

Two Struck Images
US Store

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #66,388 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife
#8 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

✭✭✭✭ 4.0 out of 5 stars Wonderfully spellbinding!, December 7, 2011 
By D. Williamson "Hooked on Kindle!" (Moncton, NB Canada) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Assassin's Wife (Kindle Edition) 

The Assassin's Wife was a "sit at the edge of your seat" thriller; and I could not believe it was only 99 cents. When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel, and it was so worth it. Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books.


----------



## writergirlNC

Intentional Stranger is free today...it's in the top 100 for free suspense today. I'll take what I can get

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,386 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Jill James

Was featured on ebooks for a buck today. Made it to #71 in romance anthologies with Divorce, Interrupted. Yeah!!!


----------



## Romana Grimm

Actually, I am   my German translation of "Perplexity" (Campcookies) has jumped overnight to number 18 or so in short stories/anthologies. This is the first time ever that a story sold that often (but still in the single digit department ... such is life in Germany!) in just one or two days. Gosh, I'm still jittery 

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #1.534 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)

   Nr. 18 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien
   Nr. 21 in Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien


@everybody: Being in a TOP 100, any TOP 100, is a great feeling, no matter how small the genre is. Therefore congratulation to us all, and many happy returns *g*


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

I'm happy to report that "Sami," the second book in my "Little Women" series, is number 2 in free Sci-Fi adventure! It's boosting sales on book 1 "Young Moon," too, and looks pretty nice sitting there across from Hugh's "Wool Omnibus" (which is only #2 in paid SF adventure because Martin's book is mis-categorized). Maybe one day, I'll be up there in paid bestsellers, too!


----------



## Vera R.

My new short romance, Til Tomorrow, just cracked the Top 100!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,718 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## EStoops

Pocket in the Sea is sitting at #78 in Action Adventure.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I haven't been able to get any of my Kindle books in the top 10 lately, but here's one of my paperbacks, New Frontier:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #169,601 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)

    #28 in Books > 4-for-3 Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alternate History


----------



## eBooksHabit

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #272 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Personal Health > Healthy Living
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Personal Health > Healthy Living
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Diets & Weight Loss > Diets

My book: http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Weight-Healthy-Lifestyle-ebook/dp/B007OXKDNK


----------



## 90daysnovel

Right now I'm at:
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law > Law Practice 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law > Legal Education 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law > Practical Guides 
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law > Law Practice 
#60 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law
#79in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Law
#93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives

Not too shabby (Today is day 19 as an Amazon author for me).


----------



## bellaandre

My new book, IF YOU WERE MINE, just came out today and I'm  to see it's #67 on the Top 100!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00822SVHM


----------



## eBooksHabit

bellaandre said:


> My new book, IF YOU WERE MINE, just came out today and I'm  to see it's #67 on the Top 100!!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00822SVHM


The power of fans.... that's so amazing!


----------



## Todd Young

My new novel, Jumbo, is:

#78 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance


----------



## folly

Letters to Jesus  #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

I was surprised to see this. Unfortunately i switched categories this afternoon b/c i was unsure about really belonging in shorts since they are letters and i haven't gotten many downloads. i think i'll get pulled out of it once the different categories go into effect.  i really need to work on categorization.


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Kindling" an award-winning collection of twelve diverse short stories is available to download for FREE today (25th of May 2012)
US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDU4PA
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDU4PA
DE - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004YDU4PA

It is currently in the following top 100 lists:

US - #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

UK - #11 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

In top 100 paid sales lists since February, 350 quality pages print and via Kindle/apps :



#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#33 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult has the #1 slot in Arthurian fiction again.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## glennlangohr

Congrats on all the top 100's! Here's mine for my drug war novel, Roll Call. Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,856 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Crime & Criminals > Criminology 
#11 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Criminals

I also have the sequel to Roll Call, Upon Release From Prison and 3 of my prison thriller novellas in the top 100! So exciting!


----------



## Paul Clayton

I didn't see anything that said 'free' didn't count, so here are my stats:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,677 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

Book can be eyeballed at:

http://www.amazon.com/Strange-Worlds-ebook/dp/B007TY4D1W/ref=zg_bs_158591011_68

Best!


----------



## StephenLivingston

My free promotion day for "Kindling" is seeing it move up the rankings nicely.  It is currently sitting in the following positions:

US -    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
        #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

UK -    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies
        #3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

DE -    Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Anthologien

Still free for a few more hours.  Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

YOUNG MOON is now #2 in FREE sci-fi adventure and #5 in Sci-Fi overall. Thanks to all who downloaded!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult has now also cracked the top 100 in Historical Fantasy! (Ok, so it's #99, but who's counting? *g*)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,573 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical



Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur (The Pendragon Chronicles)


----------



## StephenLivingston

Kindling - a collection of short stories - is currently in the following US top 100 lists:

    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
    #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies 

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Two of my books are from the Tears of Crimson Series

A Night at Tears of Crimson Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,486 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#85 in Books > Romance > Gothic

Eternal Crimson Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,802 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Books > Romance > Gothic


----------



## Routhwick

31 free downloads so far for _Gambit_, Sesta 1 of _Lucky Guess_.

27 at the U.S. site...


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083E6LDA/ said:


> *Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #3,984 Free in Kindle Store
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Explore the World > Central & South America
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Explore the World


...the remaining four in the UK.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0083E6LDA/ said:


> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank*: #3,546 Free in Kindle Store
> #4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places
> #4 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > People & Places


All thanks to something they call...granularity. Look that one up.


----------



## Tommie Lyn

My short story, _The Blue-Sprigged Dimity Dress_, is ranked as follows:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,827 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer - on Amazon paid - top 100 for Horror/Occult


----------



## bellaandre

breakaway11 said:


> The power of fans.... that's so amazing!


Oh yes, I *adore* my fans. They're absolutely wonderful - so supportive and great at spreading the word about my Sullivans! 

Bella


----------



## emilyward

Right now, Shifting Light my YA novella is at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,225 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Tommie Lyn

My short story, _The Blue-Sprigged Dimity Dress_, moved up in the free rankings overnight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #320 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## RogerWeston

The Recruiter
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Customer comment:
"Move over Indiana Jones, Rambo and Jack Reacher - here comes Chuck Brandt, survivor extraordinaire! From the moment I started reading this wild, action packed Boy's Own adventure..."

The Assassin's Wife
#18 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Customer comment:
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

Action-Thrillers suitable for YA on up.

99 cents each!


----------



## KCHawkings

The Sphinx Project has been floating in and out of the Kid's Sci-fi top 100 for the last month. Right now it's sitting at 85 but it's gone down to 60 and I think it's been lower too 

#22,404 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#85 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## JoyCox

My *Erotic Joy* collection is currently on these two Amason.de lists:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang:
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Erotik
Nr. 76 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Erotik

Translation below:
# 55 in Kindle Store> eBook> Foreign Language eBooks> English eBooks > Fiction> Erotica
# 76 in Books> Fiction> Erotica


----------



## KOwrites

All three of my books are in the Top 100 Best Seller category for Drama

SEEING JULIA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,679 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States

NOT TO US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,358 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States

WHEN I SEE YOU
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,290 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## StephenLivingston

_Kindling_ (my collection of short stories) is currently in the UK top 100 for anthologies 
#78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## ChrisRachael

SteamDrunks: 101 Steampunk Cocktails and Mixed Drinks

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Drinks & Beverages > Bartending
#26 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Drinks & Beverages > Bartending


----------



## JB Rowley

Thrilled, stoked and over the moon about how well _Whisper My Secret _is doing at the moment. Thanks Amazon!

•	#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption 
•	#2 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption 
•	#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women

JB


----------



## phil1861

They Met at Shiloh
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,829 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#28 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#94 in Books > History > Military > United States

Bobbing up and down but so far the new popularity algo has been less volatile.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

My young adult technothriller/zombie apocalyto GAMELAND Episode 1: Deep Into the Game  has been hovering at ~1100 Free/#3 High Tech for the past three days:

#1,304 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

Around 500 downloads, despite being snubbed by PoI and ENT for lack of reviews (just released a month ago).


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wow, "Looking Through Lace" is running away with it! It's now #7 in Science Fiction in the Free Kindle Store!


----------



## Craig Halloran

NicholasAndrews said:


> The Adventure Tournament finally hit a #1 on the free list!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #113 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor
> 
> I was so ecstatic to be sharing a parallel spot with George R. R. Martin I took a screenshot for posterity. Now if only we could switch lists for a few weeks...


I had this happen with my book The Darkslayer a few months back. Very exciting.

Question for all: I have noticed some authors crediting themselves as Amazon Bestsellers. I was wondering what the criteria for that was? Paid or Free? This may have been covered in this thread, but it's a pretty long search to go digging. Thanks!


----------



## StephenLivingston

_The Wheel of Justice_ hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future. Available to download for FREE today, it is currently in the following top 100 lists:

US - #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
UK - #10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Having a nice promotional run for The Holmes & Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman:

  #160 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

  #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


----------



## arodera

All my books are located in the top 100 in their categories in various countries: USA, Spain, UK, Germany, France and Italy, always in Spanish books. The most important are:

"The color of evil" on Amazon.com 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 13.258 Paid in Kindle Store 
# 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Police Methods 
# 4 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Thriller 
# 33 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction 

on Amazon.es 

Classification in the Amazon bestseller: n ° 353 Paid in Kindle Store

No 64 in Kindle Store> Kindle eBooks> Police, black and suspense
No 71 in Books> Police, black and suspense 

"The rebellion of the soul" on Amazon.es 

Classification in the Amazon bestseller: # 1 Paid in Kindle Store
1 in Kindle Store> Kindle eBooks> Romantic
1 in Kindle Store> Kindle eBooks> Literature & Fiction> Contemporary Fiction 
1 in Books> Romance 

On Amazon.com

# 23.661 Paid in Kindle Store 
# 3 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Romantic Suspense 
# 78 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction


----------



## RuthNestvold

This is cool. I have several books in top 100 categories at the moment: 

Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur: 

    #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian

Shadow of Stone: 

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian

Looking Through Lace: 

    #51 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
    #61 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song

#10 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Yellowstone Redemption

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#34 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#41 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

My newest yoga book, _Wheelchair Yoga_, just made it:

#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments


----------



## BRONZEAGE

In top 100 Paid Sales lists since February, 350 quality pages print and via Kindle/apps :



#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#33 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Rebecca Burke

My MG/YA novel about some young teens who form an animal rights club, The Ahimsa Club, is here today:

    * #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Peer Pressure


Which is kind of strange because I thought my YA novel, When I Am Singing to You, would be doing better; it just won a 1st place award in the 2012 Int'l. Latino Book Awards for YA fiction/ ebooks. 

Have to crank up the publicity machine, which I have not done at all. Just. Want. To. Write. Books.

Congrats and cheers to all us hard-working authors!


----------



## Angela Ackerman

My book,_The Emotion Thesaurus: A Writer's Guide To Character Expression_ has been on these lists since Mid May when we released it. Can somebody explain to me more about these best selling lists? I'm not sure how excited to get about it, because I think so much has to do with how many other books there are in a specific category, right? Some categories are probably really hard to ever get in the top 100, while others might be easy.

Here's where I sit now--the ratings always go down toward the end of the day.

In Print: #28 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills

Kindle: #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Words & Language > Reference
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing
#8 in Books > Education & Reference > Words, Language & Grammar > Reference


----------



## Marie S

My historical fantasy Frozen In Time (Blood of the Gods, Book 1) is back in.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,494 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock is #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## JonDavis1

Yay... I'm now in the top 50... barely, but hey Im not gonna argue!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61,290 Paid in Kindle Store  
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes


----------



## The 13th Doctor

*'The Whispering Tombs' (Quality Times #1)*

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,434 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)*
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure (US)

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,433 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)*
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure (UK)

*Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #2.410 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)*
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > Abenteuer (DE)

*Cigs, Bolan & Strange Men With Guns (first prequel to the time travelling assassins series)
*

*Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #5.161 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)*
Nr. 27 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Krimis & Thriller > Krimis

(My 'free' days come to an end tonight, so I fully expect to be shunted out of the Top 100 completely afterwards )


----------



## cshenold

PRIVY TO MURDER

#40 in top 100 free for kindle/ mystery/women sleuth

#73 in top 100 free for kindle/mystery


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finally cracked the Spanish market and my book _Seraglio_ promptly made it into three paid bestseller lists:

n°29 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Acción y aventura
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Ficción histórica
n°59 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Ficción histórica

That is, I'm No. 29 on the English language e-book bestseller list for action and adventure, No. 34 on the English language historical fiction bestseller list and No. 59 on the foreign language historical fiction bestseller list.


----------



## Lisa Grace

It was #377 yesterday and today it climbed to #260 Plus it's on the Hot New Releases. Thank you God! (And Greg over at ENT.)
Angel Series:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #260 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror 
#1 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Spine-Chilling Horror 
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Tessa Apa

My new book, The Girl Who Played Chess With An Angel, just hit this list

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #985 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Angels

exciting - but its not strictly non-fiction....but oh well


----------



## stephaniehale

My YA novel has made it to #5 in the Top 100 Free today! I think I might have wore out my refresh button on my computer. It still has two more free days. 

It is also currently at #1 in these categories. 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance 

Stephanie~


----------



## Krista D. Ball

My blogging book is 


#64 in Books > Computers & Technology > Home Computing > Blogging & Blogs
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## Lisa Grace

On Friday I had my best ranking ever in the *paid* store #260 for almost 24 hours! (Well, actually once coming off free it was 168 for about an hour)
I was at 1,750 ranking in paid for most of the day. I went to copy here and I slipped to this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,993 *Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Spine-Chilling Horror 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## Paul M

My book, The Mystery of Smugglers Cove, is near the end of a three day promotion, got one day left, and it hit the Top 50 Free Overall on Amazon. Currently it looks like this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Explore the World 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Explore the World


----------



## JonDavis1

Well for the moment I've had a definite improvement. 

#18,988 Paid in Kindle Store 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 

Though the way this works will mean that it fluctuates. But hey, Im not arguing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A few days ago, I broke into the Spanish market and now I broke into the Italian market as well. And I didn't just lose a BBOS, _Courier Duty_ also hit No. 9 on the Amazon.it paid English language bestseller list for action and adventure.

n.9 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Azione e avventura

The best thing about it is that I was directly above George R.R. Martin's _Game of Thrones_. I know it won't last, but I got a screenshot for bragging purposes.


----------



## MacMill

My first book *7 Ways to Live, Not Merely Exist* (Live a Life that Matters) reached Top 100 in its category a few times:

#63,353 Paid in Kindle Store 
#55 in Kindle Store >Kindle ebooks > Non-fiction >Advice & How to> Health mind and body>Self-help>Creativity

My second book _*To Quit or Not to Quit Your Job. Ultimate Guide to Start Your Own Business While Keeping Your Job*_ reached Top 100 the first day without any promotion and without any reviews yet:

#88,134 Paid in Kindle Store
#67 Non-fiction>Business &Investing>Small Business & Entrepreneurship > New business enterprises

Mac


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Thanks to an Amazon email where my book was featured as a writing resource book, The Emotion Thesaurus retained its #1 spot and moved up to #2 in other categories!

Kindle: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,074 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Words & Language > Reference
    #2 in Books > Education & Reference > Words, Language & Grammar > Reference
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Writing

Print:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,907 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)

    #17 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## George Berger

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,015 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle Singles

It appears that sales rank may be lagging behind reported sales by a fair bit. 

_(ETA: And over on Amazon UK, a different title is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #47,712 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#18 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Short Stories

...)_


----------



## RogerWeston

The Recruiter 
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Ex-assassin betrayed by employer.

The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Wife of assassin becomes target.

The Golden Catch
#80 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
Hit men are hired to claim treasure found on ex-assassin's island.

"...the assassin with a conscience and a heart."


----------



## KaraKing

"The Power of the Pussy" has hanging around the top 100 of it's two catagories for the past week.

WOOO HOOOOOOO!!! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,145 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Interpersonal Relations 

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Book of Shadows:



Paid rankings: priced at $3.99

#4 in Kindle Horror Occult 
#5 in Books Horror Occult
#16 in Kindle Horror
#21 in Books Horror
#53 in Police Procedurals


----------



## AmberC

#9,915 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 

2 hours later...

#5,958 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#46 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Sally C

Yay! My book Catch Me A Catch is #84 right now!
Today was to be the last day of a 2 day promo, but I've extended for another day. My new book, Challenging Andie is free Monday and Tuesday.
Am very excited!


----------



## Phil Berry

This is good for self esteem. One day into free promo and 41st in the list of lit fic (ahem..free) books in the whole Kindle world! That feels good.

Officially hooked now.


----------



## Marie S

My short story and poetry collection, which is free for today on Amazon.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,881 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Poetry
#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

**UPDATE 26 June**
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,660 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Poetry


----------



## pandorapoikilos

My non-fiction ebook (which I wrote with my other half)



#23,583 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Environment > Conservation
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Gastronomy > Essays
#39 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Gastronomy > Essays


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel 
ebook $2.99
on the bestseller lists since before Christmas

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

Hallelujah!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock is #4 in science fiction (free) right now. It's also #7 in humor. (Still outside the top 100 in overall free - it's sitting at #212)

(Thank you, ENT!)


----------



## Andre Jute

*NEWS
Rooney Mara gives book-length literary criticism a boost*​​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is on the bestseller lists for the third year running, now in a fourth country as well. Thank you to all the readers who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris!

US Paid
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Paid
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#19 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°97 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

• Andre Jute is the author, with Andrew McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## JonDavis1

I definitely seem to be getting buyers. Yay!

#14,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes 
#83 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
*3rd straight year an international bestseller*​
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#42 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#43 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 100 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock 5: Baker's Dough was released yesterday ($4.99 ebook), and I was very pleased to see this on the UK store today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,955 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #83 in Books > Fiction > Humour


Then I saw Hal 2 was doing all right as well:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,785 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #86 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Rooney Mara -- she'd put your heart sideways with that smile, so she would!

And congrats to all the above. Meanwhile little _*Bending The Boyne*_, never a freebie nor a .99cent special, has been in top 100 paid lists for six months.

_Go, baby._

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#84 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Lisa Grace

It's managed to stay on the bestsellers since it's free  (free ones had editing issues which have been fixed) run: 

The 15th Star 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,136 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical 
#78 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical 

and Angel Series (Books 1, 2, & 3) now a month:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,141 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#44 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Spine-Chilling Horror 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


----------



## Andre Jute

BRONZEAGE said:


> Rooney Mara -- she'd put your heart sideways with that smile, so she would!
> 
> And congrats to all the above. Meanwhile little _*Bending The Boyne*_, never a freebie nor a .99cent special, has been in top 100 paid lists for six months.
> 
> _Go, baby._
> 
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
> #84 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


Thanks. And congratulations to you too. Funny thing, yesterday I was out riding my bike at dawn on the ridge out to Newcestown and it popped into my thoughts -- I was thinking about my ancestors who sacked the abbey at Timoleague three times in three centuries -- to wonder if any of my people are in your book Bending The Boyne. Probably not, of course: different era. But reason catching up doesn't stop the thought popping in the first instance.

Nor of course a thought or two about Rooney Mara, mainly, "If I were thirty years younger..."


----------



## Pamela

Comgratulations to all.  Hi to Andre.

Deadly Memories is in the top 100 for free books - I know it's not like the authors with paid books, but still, I'm pretty happy it's doing well in the promo.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Andre Jute

Pamela said:


> Comgratulations to all. Hi to Andre.
> 
> Deadly Memories is in the top 100 for free books - I know it's not like the authors with paid books, but still, I'm pretty happy it's doing well in the promo.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Fabulous rankings, Pam. Let's hope some of it sticks in paid sales or loans afterwards.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Well done all, and may your rankings keep climbing!

The brits* have taken to my series. These are all from Amazon UK:

*Hal Spacejock*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,491 *Free* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

*Second Course*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,369 *Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#68 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#98 in Books > Fiction > Humour

*Baker's Dough*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,281 *Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

*Hal Spacejock: Framed (A Short Story)*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,498 *Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories

*Hal Spacejock: Visit (A Short Story)*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,391 *Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories

Long may Hal reign.

* Hey, I can use the word 'brit' (and 'pom') - I'm one myself.


----------



## That one girl

No Shelter has been in the top 100 Sci-Fi Anthologies ever since it went free on July 1st. It was published June 13th, so I'm cool with it.

#23,198 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

However, if you'll notice this is a "Books" category, not a "Kindle Books" category. In Kindle books, I'm at #158 (of 11,800) in Sci-Fi/Adventure. Not bad, but not stellar.


----------



## Andre Jute

*IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID
a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour*
is already a bestseller​
...in Germany of all places!

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 81 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Business, Karriere & Geld > International > Wirtschaftsbedingungen

Andre Jute is the author of such lyrical, prizewinning novels as _IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth_ and, equally, of such abrasively true, hyper-controversial bestsellers as _STIEG LARSSON Man Myth & Mistress_.








He'll be publishing three books with political themes this election year of 2012: _AN ELECTION of PATRIOTS a true novel in their own words_, already out, is about the moment when the press barons sold out responsible political debate to the sound-biters in television._ IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour_, which does what it says on the tin, make you sound hyper-smart at cocktail parties, is published today. _EIGHT DAYS IN WASHINGTON_, a novel of a serial killer spiralling in on the White House at election time, is coming


----------



## joanhallhovey

Just wanted to share that I'm #24 in Top authors at
http://ireaderreview.com/2012/07/07/top-100-indie-authors-for-july-22-authors-to-watch/ Suspense/Crime

Books in top 100~


----------



## VMendy

Congratulations, guys! Ok, so I published my book, _Jumping in Mud Puddles_, yesterday and I just saw where it is on the 
"Hot New Release" area of the Humor-Essay page 
I don't know how long it will stay there.

I am also listed #70 in Kindle Stores-ebooks-Humor-Essays.

But, here's my question...There is nothing showing up on my reports page. Nothing. I don't understand. If I am ranked, shouldn't I be having some sales? I know for a fact that my son and three other people bought the book last night. I'm so new and so confused..lol


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Book of Shadows: Amazon Best Sellers Rank #2,962 Paid in Kindle Store

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#73 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Vickie, it's not unusual for reports to be delayed a day.  Don't worry about it!


----------



## Kay Bratt

Silent Tears got to #35 on the Overall Top 100 Kindle Titles list last night. My all time best ranking!

(It's come down a bit since then, wish I had gotten a screen shot)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs 
#1 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences


----------



## RogerWeston

The Recruiter 
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Ex-assassin is betrayed by his employer.

The Assassin's Wife
#17 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Wife of assassin uncovers sinister secret and becomes target of a madman.

Suitable for mature YA on up.

Only 99 cents each!


----------



## theaatkinson

not much, but exciting to me:

Water Witch:

#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations

http://www.amazon.com/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334534246&sr=1-9

Formed of Clay

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Egypt
http://www.amazon.com/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341961600&sr=1-6


----------



## JETaylor

#85 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Spine-Chilling Horror

My son is a bit enthralled by this.  
He hasn't been on his computer since summer started either - and I have yet to show him how to check numbers. I figure I'll be the one to fret over that. He's just thrilled to have sold anything.


----------



## arvel

I was really surprise, but I'm in the top 100 in the UK.

Whatever You Want - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

#11,880 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Gay
#62 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gay & Lesbian
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian

Hopefully one day, I'll be in the top 100 in the US store, too.

US Link: http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU


----------



## RuthNestvold

_The Future, Imperfect_ is #25 in Science fiction / Adventure in the Free Kindle Store!



The Future, Imperfect: Six Dystopian Short Stories

It's free for one more day, so if you're so inclined, grab yourself a copy!


----------



## phil1861

US store
They Met at Shiloh
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,027 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#12 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#52 in Books > History > Military > United States

UK store
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #168,911 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns


----------



## Wyatt North

Mine is a bestseller in the free category (#30)! http://www.amazon.com/Prayers-Saint-Francis-Assisi-ebook/dp/B008E7HGAS/ref=zg_bs_158280011_2


----------



## Pamela

Congratulations to all!

I need to post this fast because things change quickly on Amazon.

Deadly Memories
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #667 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#23 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Andre Jute

We gotta stop meeting like this, Pam. People will think I'm only interested in your sales...

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy $2.99/€2.20/£1.92

In its third year as an international bestseller. All paid, of course. Currently:

US:
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK:
#17 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Germany:
Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

France: 
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian


----------



## Andre Jute

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
$2.99/€2.20/£1.96
Also in its third year on the bestseller lists (as a Kindle book — it's been on a bestseller list somewhere as  a paper book for 23 years)

UK:
#96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Canada:
#42 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#43 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Congratulations to everyone.

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) in the US
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) in the UK
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## SBJones

Running a free promo through KDP Select today (July 14) Hit the number one spot on Science Fiction/Adventure for my first novel, Requiem.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #158 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

http://t.co/4CEYAmw8


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Wheelchair Yoga
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments

Exercises for Therapeutic Riding
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments
#78 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments


----------



## Anne Frasier

Oh, my. So happy to get up this morning and see that The Girl with the Cat Tattoo is #2 overall, and #1 in romantic suspense and contemporary romance!  I wonder if I can knock Quinoa out of the #1 spot.  Cook books and puzzle books are hard to beat.


----------



## teashopgirl

I just came off a free promotion for Notes to Self on Friday.

Sure hope this sticks for a while:

#2,451 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Issues > Friendship
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places > Social Situations


----------



## Anne Frasier

teashopgirl said:


> I just came off a free promotion for Notes to Self on Friday.
> 
> Sure hope this sticks for a while:
> 
> #2,451 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Issues > Friendship
> #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations
> #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places > Social Situations


nice! and i love your covers!


----------



## JRTomlin

Freedom's Sword:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,035 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
   #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #46 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Simon Haynes

Happy about this, because the series has been flying under the radar so far:

Hal Junior 1: The Secret Signal [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #216 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure

Edit: reached #149 in Kindle Free (overall) this afternoon.

There has to be a word for that feeling you get when a book starts to slip down the rankings though. (I've been through this several times with other titles.) Maybe it's 'Warholitis?'


----------



## Casper Parks

Ages Past is running "free" until July 20th, 2012.

As of 3AM, Tuesday July 17th 20102.

US standings in "free listing" Number 12 Science Fiction, Adventure. In top 20 for Fiction Adventure.

UK standings in "free listing" Number 17 Science Fiction, Adventure. Number 40 Fiction Adventure.

*This unique e-novel is at an affordable price of FREE, July 16 through 20th, 2012.*

*Ages Past, get it and spread the word.*

​


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

The third day after my free promo, _Huntress Moon_ is back to $3.99 and has hit:

Amazon Hot New Release List #28
Amazon Bestsellers rank: #80



On other lists:

# 1 in Hardboiled Mysteries (Books)
# 2 in Hardboiled Mysteries (Kindle)
# 2 in Police Procedurals (Kindle)
# 3 in Police Procedurals (Books)
# 3 in Mysteries (Kindle)
# 17 in Mysteries and Thrillers (Kindle)
#18 in Mysteries, Thriller and Suspense (Books)

This is my first direct-to-e thriller. I was picked up by ENT, not by POI (never have been).


----------



## Karen Mead

The Problem With Black Magic:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,603 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#62 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 

I'm a bit confused, since the day after my free promo ended (yesterday), the book pretty much dropped off the charts completely, but in any case I'm glad it's back. Congratulations to everyone who's books are selling well, I don't know how long it will last but making these lists is a nice feeling.


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed had a nice jump this morning, to:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,929 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#41 in Books > Literature & Fiction > British > Historical 
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 
#60 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## Tony James Slater

Yes indeed!

My crazy travel comedy 'That Bear Ate My Pants!' is free at the moment (and will be until midnight on the 18th).
Currently it is:

US: no.24 overall, no.1 in Humor, no.1 in Travel
UK: no.10 overall, no.1 in Humour ('cause we spell it differently over here!) and no.1 in Travel.

WOOHOO!!!
It'd be quite nice if this continues when I drop back to paid..
:0)

http://www.amazon.com/Pants-Adventures-Idiot-Abroad-ebook/dp/B0057P6FNO/


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel by Dakota Franklin

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#64 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports


----------



## StephenLivingston

_The Waster's Tale_ an award-winning short story following twenty-four hours in the life of a young Glaswegian man. It's written in the first person using the narrator's vernacular voice.

UK #99 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## DonnaBurgess

*Solstice: a novel of the Zombie Apocalypse
*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,399 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## kmgiven

Yay! P is for Princess has made it to #150 Free in the Kindle store, and is sitting at #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction. I'm hoping to break into the top #100 Free before the free promotion ends tomorrow.

It is also:

   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Royalty
   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women

Update: #110 Free and #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction!


----------



## JFHilborne

Hide and Seek is currently #13 in free Kindle store and #1 in mystery & thrillers-thrillers-suspense (#9 in the UK).

Enjoying it while it lasts


----------



## Greg Banks

Hope a book I published but didn't write counts?

Afterlife: Stories from the ER by Mark Randle. Earlier today it was:

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Supernatural


----------



## RogerWeston

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I like being an international bestseller! 

REQUIEM AT MONZA by Dakota Franklin

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#92 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 43 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer
Nr. 81 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: FR
n°54 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
n°95 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

Click on the cover below for a surprise.


----------



## Andre Jute

Definitely great being an international bestseller! And #1 in the US is good too.

AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS by Andre Jute 
(Click on the cover in the sig)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: FR
n°6 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 14 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Politisch


----------



## Tony Rabig

At the moment in the US Kindle free store, "The Point" is showing at:
    #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

and "Saturdays That Might Have Been" is at:
    #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary in the US Kindle free store
and 
    #46 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary in the UK Kindle free store.


----------



## trublue

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy Fiction, 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature >Love & Romance

I hope it doesn't slide too far down when the promo is done tonight.
Anyway, it so cool to be there


----------



## Simon Haynes

The French translation of my first novel went up on Amazon.fr this week. The great thing about amazon.fr is that you can make these top 100 lists with a couple of sales. The bad thing about amazon.fr is that there are currently only a couple of customers. (okay, slight exaggeration.)

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°3.767 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)

    n°22 dans Livres > Littérature > Littérature humoristique
    n°82 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > SF, Fantasy et Terreur > Science-Fiction


Here's a more realistic one for my latest release:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,425 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series


----------



## 48209

I've been jumping around between mid-to-high Top 100 of Romance Anthologies. I'm excited to be there.

Me right now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,230 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#88 in Books > Romance > Anthologies 

My sales numbers all seem to hit right before 1am, but I"m not waiting up for that


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

Just looked and my novel The Cerberus Rebellion hit #29 so far for Historical Fantasy Free and is up near #3,000 Free Overall! 

A mobile post from: Joshua K Johnson
@authorjkjohnson
gunpowderfantasy.com


----------



## Craig Halloran

I was going to start a new topic on bestsellers lists, but maybe I can find my answer here.

What qualifies as an Amazon bestseller?  Top 100 in a genre?  Top 100 or 1000 in all genres?

I ask because I have seen other works listed as 'Bestsellers' (in reviews or on book covers) but I am not really sure what that is based off of.  

If I wanted to say I am an 'Amazon Bestseller' what criteria would I have to meet?

Just curious.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My book, 'The Whispering Tombs' is currently #92 (US) and #49 (UK) in Free Science Fiction Adventure.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Carl Melcher is having his last two free days:  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #462 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Military 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Military & Spies


----------



## Andre Jute

Craig Halloran said:


> I was going to start a new topic on bestsellers lists, but maybe I can find my answer here.
> 
> What qualifies as an Amazon bestseller? Top 100 in a genre? Top 100 or 1000 in all genres?
> 
> I ask because I have seen other works listed as 'Bestsellers' (in reviews or on book covers) but I am not really sure what that is based off of.
> 
> If I wanted to say I am an 'Amazon Bestseller' what criteria would I have to meet?
> 
> Just curious.


Click on the STIEG LARSON title in my sig, on the page that opens scroll down until you see the text *"Amazon Best Sellers Rank:"* with an overall ranking, which is one book against millions...
and below that 
*"#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian"*
which is the ranking of the book in its own category. This is the one that lets you post in this thread

There are some other distinctions, for instance that it is harder to get a high ranking with a book readers have to pay for than a book the writer gives away free of charge, and paid books are therefore more prestigious than free ones, but when you first make this list, don't bother about such subtleties, just enjoy. Another is having foreign sales, which lets you blare out that you're an "international bestseller" (though it's not polite to ask how many copies were sold in even Germany, the richest foreign language market).

(sgnd) Resident Cynic


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy*
in its third year as an international bestseller

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US paid
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK paid
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#31 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE paid
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: FR paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian


----------



## Andre Jute

*AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS [Kindle Edition] by Andre Jute*
"Top 100"? Phooey! Here's a *Top 10 International Bestseller* 
that you can get *FREE* if you act before midnight today, California time
just click on the books in my sig file

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 20th Century
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Political
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: FR
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Politisch


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN) [Kindle Edition] by Dakota Franklin*
I have an international bestseller too!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:

*US* #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

*UK* #53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
*UK* #88 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

*FR* n°11 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

*DE* 17 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer
Nr. 26 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller


----------



## Skate

I'm not sure why it's happening, but sales of Mark of the Dragon Queen took off this week on Amazon UK. It's now sitting between David Dalglish and...er...David Dalglish!

#3,508 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#86 in Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## JGreen20

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,782 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Interior Design > Decorating
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Home Repair & Improvement > Cleaning, Caretaking & Relocating
#11 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > How-to & Home Improvements > Cleaning, Caretaking & Relocating

This book has been #691 Top Paid, then it stayed around #2.000 more or less most of the time and last Saturday it suddenly jumped to #7k-8k along with other similar books (algorithm changed, me thinks).


----------



## Craig Halloran

Andre Jute said:


> Click on the STIEG LARSON title in my sig, on the page that opens scroll down until you see the text *"Amazon Best Sellers Rank:"* with an overall ranking, which is one book against millions...
> and below that
> *"#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian"*
> which is the ranking of the book in its own category. This is the one that lets you post in this thread
> 
> There are some other distinctions, for instance that it is harder to get a high ranking with a book readers have to pay for than a book the writer gives away free of charge, and paid books are therefore more prestigious than free ones, but when you first make this list, don't bother about such subtleties, just enjoy. Another is having foreign sales, which lets you blare out that you're an "international bestseller" (though it's not polite to ask how many copies were sold in even Germany, the richest foreign language market).
> 
> (sgnd) Resident Cynic


Thanks Andre, but I understand the Amazon ranking part. My questions is what qualifies as a best seller on Amazon? Amazon has a best seller list with thousands of books, but does that really mean you are a best seller if you are on that list? Or your ranking would have to be pretty high against all genres. I would assume you would have to sell X amount of books during x amount of time to call yourself a best seller. I see where some authors advertise themselves as bestsellers, but is that based off an Amazon figure or NYT or USA Today? There may be no method at all.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Carl Melcher is on its final free today.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #96 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Military & Spies 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Military


----------



## JGreen20

Now my two books are #2 and #3 in Interior Design Decorating

Declutter Your Home Fast: #10,318 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Interior Design > Decorating
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Home Repair & Improvement > Cleaning, Caretaking & Relocating
#10 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Interior Design > Decorating


Declutter with Feng Shui: #14,400 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Interior Design > Decorating
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Home Repair & Improvement > Cleaning, Caretaking & Relocating
#21 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Interior Design > Decorating


----------



## arodera

Here is the ranking of my books (Spanish edition) on Amazon.com:

"The color of evil"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,859 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Books > Spanish books> Mystery > Police procedural 
#7 in Books > Spanish books> Mystery> Thrillers
#27 in Books > Spanish books> Fiction

"Game of identities"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#86 in Books > Spanish books > Mystery > Thrillers

"The rebellion of the soul"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #85,642 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Books > Spanish Books > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Kay Bratt

Silent Tears still holding a few number one spots!

(I was lucky that Amazon included it in the July Under $3.99  list. On August 1 when the price changes I know it will drop like a rock)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Social Sciences 
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Ethnic & National > Chinese 
#1 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences > Specific Demographics > Ethnic Studies


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Junior 1 just sneaked onto a bestseller list. (Price recently changed to 99c as an experiment):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #90 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## Adam Poe

Twin Souls (Nevermore, Book 1)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


----------



## StephenLivingston

"The Waster's Tale" is currently at number 31 in the the UK free short stories chart.


----------



## Sequart

seanhrobertson said:


> Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon!
> 18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!
> 
> #Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> WAHOO!!!


All right Sean!!!

Congratulations on your success. We're a publisher and documentary film producer specializing in "comic book" scholarship. We've been publishing print books for seven years but have been on Kindle for only about eight months. We're still learning. 

In these eight months we were fortunate enough to have 4 of our books listed 5 times in a 'Top 100' Best Seller category.

Gotham City 14 Miles: 14 Essays on Why the 1960s Batman TV Series Matters
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Movies & Video > History & Criticism

Minutes to Midnight: Twelve Essays on Watchmen
#97 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > History & Criticism

Teenagers from the Future: Essays on the Legion of Super-Heroes
#54 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > History & Criticism

Improving the Foundations: Batman Begins from Comics to Screen
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Movies & Video > History & Criticism
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Have a fantastic weekend everyone.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #402 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel​
Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: US Paid* 
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid* 
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports


----------



## Sequart

We are proud and grateful to say that another of our books reached "a 'Top 100' Best Seller category on Amazon":

Mutant Cinema: The X-Men Trilogy from Comics to Screen
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Movies & Video > History & Criticism

Thank you friends and fans, we wouldnt be here without you!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks,

we have some new members posting in this thread, so a reminder that this is just a simple celebration thread for rankings--no links for purchasing your book, no promotion of your website--put those things in your signature.  It's also not a place to announce that your book is free.  Promotion is for your signature and the Book Bazaar, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Open Minds has been hanging out in the Top 100 of SF for a while now ...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,369 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series

I just wish it would show up on my page!
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## Melisse

I've had a good weekend!  (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Colin Taber

Both of my books are in the top 100 for Dark Fantasy, the first one currently into its 7th month more or less continuously (it dropped out for a few hours about a week ago, but jumped back in).

#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Book 3 of the trilogy is still a few months away, so I'm hoping that the first 2 books can both keep their places until then.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

*Bending The Boyne*: Top 100 paid lists ($4.99 via Kindle) for almost 7 months, without ever using Select or .99 deals.

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#43 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Marie S

Frozen In Time (Blood of the Gods, Book 1)

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,020 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,361 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Andrew McCoy

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, is an international bestseller for the third year running. Thank you to everyone who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris! (See the article on p2 or on my blog Kissing the Blarney.)

US Paid
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Paid
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#19 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
       
DE Paid
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°97 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

• Andrew McCoy is the author, with Andre Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
is particularly popular in the Ice States, and in Canada, of course:​Amazon Bestsellers Rank: CA(nada)
#43 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#44 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## VMendy

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Essays  
#2 Hot New Release Humor Essays


----------



## brklynjames

The Boots My Mother Gave Me - FREE for Kindle today & tomorrow (July 29 & 30)

#95 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships


----------



## Sequart

The *physical *copy of Teenagers from the Future: Essays on the Legion of Super-Heroes
is currently #43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > History & Criticism

I am "wowed" cause it is hard to get high numbers with physical [non digital] copies.


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress 
is a bestseller in the strangest places!​
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 位 
洋書 > Literature & Fiction

That's Japanese.

I've had a couple of technical bestsellers in Japan for 15 or 16 years, so I'm not surprised. But I can't help wondering what the Japanese make of Andrew and me putting the boot into the other editors, and several other writers, and translators, publishers and thousands of journalists besides.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hit the Kindle bestseller list at Amazon DE today. My novelette _Seraglio_ is No. 49 on the English language Action and Adventure bestseller list and No. 56 on the English language historical fiction bestseller list.

Nr. 49 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer
Nr. 56 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch


----------



## VMendy

Yeehaw! Jumped from #80 Humor>Essays to #37.  #3 Hot new release Humor >Essay. It's been a good couple of days.


----------



## LarryWilmot

Still in a couple of Travel Catagories.  I was no 9 at one point in the Tourist Destinations and Museums Cat. 

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Tourist Destinations & Museums 
#73 in Books > Travel > Specialty Travel > Theme Parks 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## thomashoran

Does that count?


----------



## brklynjames

Great thread! My Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarter Finalist, The Boots My Mother Gave Me, has made some good progression over the past week. Currently, we are at:

#14 in Top 100 Coming of Age Novels
#13 in Top 100 Lifestyle & Home
#1 in Top 100  Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships

Kindle $4.99, Paperback $11.69, Free in Prime lend program. 4.6stars on 24+reviews. 


Thanks for the opportunity to connect with readers. All the best!


----------



## Sally C

My book, Bound to Love, is #76 in romantic suspense in the uk kindle store right now!


----------



## JB Rowley

_Whisper My Secret_ has been a steady performer since an extraordinary FREE promotion in May this year.

Currently:
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Adoption
#25 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption

JB


----------



## K. A. Jordan

As a matter of fact - it is!

It's slid down from #31 but that's okay. Still in the top 50!



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,031 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Marie S

My short story and poetry collection _Winter's Breath _ is currently doing well on its free promotion.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,929 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Poetry
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Doug DePew

Right now, Recall! Return of the IRR is sitting at:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #30.325 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 37 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Biografien & Erinnerungen > Politiker & Persönlichkeiten > Militär 
Nr. 37 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Biografien & Erinnerungen > Fachleute & Akademiker > Militär & Spione 
Nr. 61 in Englische Bücher > Geschichte > Militär > Waffen & Kriegsführung 

...in Germany! It was about 8,000 overall and #7 in those categories the other day, but I forgot to tell you. 

Yay! 

Doug


----------



## Skate

For some reason, I seem to be doing okay on Amazon UK at the moment. Last month it was Mark of the Dragon Queen that was selling, this month it's Treespeaker -

#14,417 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
#76 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales


----------



## Marie S

Age of Dreams 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #405,357 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Books > Children's Books > Social Situations > Drugs


----------



## arvel

My first time making it into the top 100 on the US side. 

His Own


#11,025 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#94 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay


----------



## Rachel Hanna

So excited on how my free day is going today! Would love and reviews/tags/likes!

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chance-Shannon-Beginnings-ebook/dp/B008SNXQ1G

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #291 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Contemporary Fiction
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Andre Jute

*
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
3rd straight year an international bestseller
*
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#44 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 92 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## Andrew McCoy

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is a bestseller in

Japan:
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 
位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

France:
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon:
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang:
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 51 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,671 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#38 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#39 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Andrew McCoy is the co-author, with Andre Jute, of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
Dakota Franklin

US 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

LE MANS a novel is also shortlisted for a prize. You can vote by clicking on the prize banner in my sig graphic. I hope this success rubs off on my new novel, TROUBLESHOOTER!


----------



## JonDavis1

Hmn, I apparently have done a good job writing because people are buying my book on word of mouth for most part. (I'm still looking for the good genre sites to advertise on).

But since it's going that way, most of it is in the US:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,349 Paid in Kindle Store 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes
#30 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Unfortunately, I don't know about the comic portals I can advertise on for Europe, though I have had a few people from Australia showing some surprising interest. I picked up there too.


----------



## Marie S

Just released _The Cat Years: How My Cat Soulmates Saved Me _yesterday and here is its current rank on Amazon UK.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,214 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#76 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats


----------



## Griffin Hayes

My novel Malice has been up and down the ranks over the last little while. It's currently been holding fairly steady on the top 100 Ghosts list for the past 2-3 weeks. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,878 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Both of these are from the Amazon U.S. site. Thanks for the chance to post them. 

LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS (Ranked #1036 paid)
#43 Kindle Store, romantic suspense
#44 Books, romantic suspense

LUST AND HONOR (Ranked #54 free)
#2 Kindle Store, short stories
#12 Kindle Store, contemporary romance


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*STOP PRESS*

*TROUBLESHOOTER {RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin
enters the bestseller lists on day one!*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid
*#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports*​


----------



## Alan Simon

For the past 4-5 months, THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR has been doing fairly well on amazon's UK site, which I've found interesting considering how "American" the book is plus that it's holiday-themed and the popularity has been in the spring and summer months. Right now it's #14 on the paid WAR FICTION Kindle list, just ahead of THE ENGLISH PATIENT, and also #19 on the combined paid physical/Kindle WAR FICTION list, just behind SLAUGHTERHOUSE 5 and FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS.


----------



## Andre Jute

Alan Simon said:


> ... THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR ... Right now it's #14 on the paid WAR FICTION Kindle list, just ahead of THE ENGLISH PATIENT, and also #19 on the combined paid physical/Kindle WAR FICTION list, just behind SLAUGHTERHOUSE 5 and FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS.


If only you could arrange for your book to keep such distinguished company permanently, to remain on the bestseller list as long!


----------



## Alan Simon

Andre Jute said:


> If only you could arrange for your book to keep such distinguished company permanently, to remain on the bestseller list as long!


Yeah, no kidding - makes conversation to try and convince my friends and relatives I'm not wasting my time with this "fiction stuff" ("Yeah, I'm right behind Kurt and Ernie on the list") but like they say, that and $3.50 will get me a double shot latte cappuccino mocha something-or-other, or whatever the chic coffee houses are pushing these days...

Besides, "Kurt and Ernie" sounds too much like "Bert and Ernie" to mean anything


----------



## Andre Jute

*IT'S THE ECONOMY, STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour*
a little gem, hits the bestseller lists​
Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#42 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Politics & Current Affairs > Political History & Theory​


----------



## june1781

I have several. here they are ..

My Hero is My Monster - [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AFYHHY[/url]

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Regional U.S.
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Mental Health > Sexual Abuse
#52 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Abuse & Self Defense > Sexual Abuse

The Blood Moon Chronicles (The Complete Collection) - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4OGBA

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Predatory Animals just hit #69 in Horror>Dark Fantasy.


----------



## AmberC

The Marlowe Transmissions: Scavenger's War 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #838 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## FrankZubek

My new short story collection, Almost A Dozen, has been hovering in the mid fifties within the TOP 100 short stories list all afternoon ( and it's STILL going to be free all day tomorrow )


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*TROUBLESHOOTER (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin
Goes to No 1 in Spain!*​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#32 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ES (Spain) 
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°3 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Choose Your Future" is available to download for free today.

It is currently in the following top 100 lists:

UK 
    #29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
    #31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

US
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories

DE
    Nr. 27 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Literarisch
    Nr. 38 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## cshenold

Privy to Murder is now #55 in Amazon Kindle free books,Fiction> Mystery Thriller>Mystery>Woman Sleuth

Yay, landed on a list.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Top 20 in New Publishing Reference books


----------



## owenchoi

StephenLivingston said:


> One of my short stories "Choose Your Future" is available to download for free today.
> 
> It is currently in the following top 100 lists:
> 
> UK
> #29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Literary Fiction
> #31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
> 
> US
> #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
> #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
> 
> DE
> Nr. 27 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Literarisch
> Nr. 38 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
> 
> Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


How could this be? My book was #54942 on August 6 in US. By August 11, it climbed to #265232. Then it dropped to #65684 on the same day. Now it has climbed up again to #348808. And your is #559467. My primary book category is "Literary Fiction." At least recently I did better than you did. What is the magic that your book is ranked 27 in Literary Fiction while mine didn't?


----------



## Audrey Finch

What Lies Within is holding on in the top 100

UK
kindle store > books > fiction >crime,thrillers and mystery > mystery> british detectives


----------



## Sharlow

Shades of Twilight has been free this weekend. It has been in the top 100 giveaways. Here's it's stats as Sunday begins to come to an end.

*FRANCE!*
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°320 des titres gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 gratuits dans la Boutique Kindle)

n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Romance > Gothic
n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Teens > Literature & Fiction

*GERMANY*
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #1.913 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Liebesromane & -erzählungen > Gothic

*U.K.*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #235 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance

U.S.A.
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #685 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance

So it's been a good weekend. I like being number one in Gothic and Literature and fiction in France.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Sharlow: congrats on the EU sales.

And _moi_? *Bending The Boyne*, never a freebie nor a .99cent special, has been in top 100 paid lists for seven months. It does help to have print sales in addition to ereader, to weather months like August.

#*7* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#*100 *in *Books* > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Simon Haynes

LOL ... I'll take a #1 anywhere I can get it:

*Hal Spacejock [Versión Kindle]*
*n°1* en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Fantasía, terror y ciencia ficción > *Ciencia ficción*


----------



## Incognita

My SF romance novella, _Breath of Life_, is currently #94 in Kindle > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost.

This book was never in Select, so I have absolutely no idea why it's suddenly taken off in the last month and a half, but...thank you!!


----------



## H.M. Ward

DEMON KISSED (Demon Kissed #1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Girls & Women
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places
*#12 in Books > Teens > Love & Romance*

Wahoo! I'm kinda excited about that last one. That's a good list to be on. Eeeep!


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Book 2 in my Trilogy, Chasm came out today, and here's where I'm at so far:

#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

Here's to hoping that's just the beginning!


----------



## Tessa Apa

I woke up to this - maybe it has soemhting to do with India?  

#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Angels


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

The Kult currently:

#8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Marie S

My historical fantasy Frozen In Time (FREE today and tomorrow)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,493 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Alan Simon

For *The First Christmas of the War* this morning: first time I've had a #1 on the paid side anywhere, feels good:

#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

(#289 overall on paid Kindle also, slightly higher than I got a couple times on the free side)

Hope there's coattails for the sequel when it comes out shortly.

Alan


----------



## Andrew McCoy

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
in its third year as an international bestseller.*​
US Paid
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Paid
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#54 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavia

JP Paid
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 599,714位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る)
115953位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

• Andre McCoy is the author, with Andre Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*From the series
RUTHLESS TO WIN
Three launched
Three best sellers*​
*LE MANS a novel *

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US Paid
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#42 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

*REQUIEM AT MONZA*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US Paid
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Also in France, Germany, Spain, Italy, etc

*TROUBLESHOOTER*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#38 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ES (Spain) 
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°4 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

Close to 9,000 downloads today - Nice.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Publishing & Books 
#47 in Books > Computers & Technology > Home Computing > Blogging & Blogs


----------



## theaatkinson

nothing to get overly excited about, except I had a mention from Indie Book of the Day so Water Witch got as high as:


    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
    #11 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
by Andre Jute*​
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK PAID
#82 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: CA PAID
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#46 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## jasonzc

Radar Love is free through Monday. Link in sig. 5 star romance/adventure.


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #57 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## LTucker

Mine's currently Free (KDP Select) for a couple of days:



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,008 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

Even better on Amazon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #538 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LUST AND HONOR* (see cover in my signature below)

Amazon US:
#1 free short fiction (it's been between #1 and #4 for four weeks!!!)
#75 genre fiction contemporary romance

Amazon UK:
#9 free fiction short stories


----------



## Randirogue

*Beatific*_ ~ A Blood Kin Vampires Novel__ is in a brief Select Free Promo run and it's climbing the free charts like I hoped.

According to the book page:

#44 in Contemporary Fantasy in US
#40 in Contemporary Fantasy in UK

Here's hoping it will break the to the front page of both like it did on its last free run. 



Spoiler



(It just got its first review. A great one, imo, and it's from nobody I know. I'm so giddy!)


_


----------



## Katy

Breakdown  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #973 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > British & Irish
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Incognita

_Breath of Life_ is still hovering around 92/93 in Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost.


----------



## dalya

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,329 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Since my original creation of this thread in March 2011, my 'Cries Of Vampira' saga books have been purchased over 500 times and jumped in & out of the Top 100 Historical Fiction Best Sellers! Congrats to everyone and thanks for the over 1700 replies to this post. Keep it going!!


----------



## Marie S

My memoir The Cat Years is free today

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,052 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,749 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs


----------



## RuthNestvold

My Pendragon Chronicles books have dropped back a bit, but they're doing pretty well. 

Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,029 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Shadow of Stone: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,119 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

And my Freebie for the day, The Future, Imperfect, isn't doing too shabby either: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,218 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,825 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#81 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Yellowstone Deception


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,674 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#85 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## 90daysnovel

Dead on Demand (link in sig) is currently #1 in crime, thrillers and mystery (free) and #3 in all free in the UK plus #11 in all free in the USA.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

My paranormal romance, Soul Protector (on Amazon UK):

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #570 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#8 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal
#17 in Books > Fantasy > Romance
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


----------



## Andre Jute

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
Not bad for a book literary criticism, albeit extremely amusing, to make the top 10K overall, as in the UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,492 Paid in Kindle Store
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#25 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: Germany
Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 60 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: France
n°11 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature >

Amazon Best Seller Rank: Japan
ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 -位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る)位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

ETC


----------



## Dakota Franklin

THREE LAUNCHED, THREE BEST SELLERS​
*LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN) *
US #72 Motor Sports
UK #43 Motor Sports

*REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
US #43 Motor Sports
UK #41 Motor Sports
SPAIN n°3 Deportes de motor
SPAINn°15 Deportes de motor

*TROUBLESHOOTER (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
UK #69 Motor Sports
SPAIN n°7 Deportes de motor
SPAIN n°31 Deportes de motor


----------



## Andre Jute

Do the Germans know something the Americans and British don't?​
For an economics primer, *IT'S THE ECONOMY, STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour* is playing real big in Germany:

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #14.591 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Business, Karriere & Geld > International > Wirtschaftsbedingungen
Nr. 14 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Business, Karriere & Geld > Wirtschaftswissenschaften > Wirtschaftsbedingungen
Nr. 32 in Englische Bücher > Business, Karriere & Geld > International > Wirtschaftsbedingungen


----------



## Andre Jute

Congratulations on your high ranking, Amanda (at the top of this page).

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth​
This an ice story. I can understand that it is a perennial bestseller in places like Canada, but in the UK in summer? Well, if I can't explain it, I can just be grateful!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#52 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: CA
#44 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm glad there's a place to post this, because I've never made one of these lists before--at least not that I know of.  

I had a pretty successful free run with CALIFORNIA MAN--what I call a gentle romance. And now, 3 days after that run, I'm actually on a paid top 100 list. Yes, for me, it's breakout the champagne time.   

Here be CALIFORNIA MAN:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,432 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#78 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Contemporary Women


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Marie S said:


> My memoir The Cat Years is free today
> 
> UK
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,052 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
> #7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs
> 
> US
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,749 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs


Congrats!!!   Thanks for sharing your success on my thread!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS* ($1.99, £1.45)

#17 >paid books>romance>romantic suspense
#20 >kindle store>romantic suspense
#73 >books>mystery,suspense,thrillers>thrillers

*LUST AND HONOR *(free)
#1 >kindle store>free short fiction


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*WHY HAVING BESTSELLERS IN SPAIN IS SO IMPORTANT*​
Despite the pretensions of the French to theirs being the language of diplomacy, there are only three world languages: English, Chinese and Spanish. There are more people who speak Spanish in the world than English, and it is possible Chinese is a bigger market still. So it is with great joy that I report that one of my books (in English!) is into the Top 1000 sellers in Spain and that all three my books are in the top 10 or Top 100 of all the categories in which they sell in Spain.

*REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
*n°9 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°23 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

*LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°757 Pagados in Tienda Kindle
n°1 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°1 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes d

*TROUBLESHOOTER (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
n°13 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°40 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor

Also on the usual US, UK and other international Top 100 and Top 10 lists. (How soon we become blasé...)


----------



## arodera

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,279 Paid in Kindle Store 
    * #1 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Police Procedural
    * #10 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Mystery
    * #56 in Books > Spanish Books > Literature and Fiction


"The rebellion of the soul" ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,883 Paid in Kindle Store 

    * #1 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
    * #49 in Books > Spanish Books > Literature and Fiction


"Game of identities" ("Juego de identidades" - Spanish Edition)

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90,107 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #24 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Mystery


----------



## BRONZEAGE

_*Bending The Boyne,*_ never a freebie in Select nor a .99cent special, 
and quite happy in its niche market on top 100 paid lists for eight months.

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#27 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## the quiet one

My novel *A Question of Will* has hit the top 100 on its first day of availability.

#15,535 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

I must have more family members than I thought.


----------



## Learnmegood

My new book -- I Coulda Caught That Pass! (a true story about fake football) -- is number 1!!!

...on the Kindle, ebook, nonfiction, sports, football (American) free list. 

But it IS free through tomorrow, so maybe it'll rise in the overall rankings as well?


----------



## Cherise

High School Substitute Teacher's Guide: YOU CAN DO THIS!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #116,685 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Education > Education Theory > Classroom Management


----------



## Cherise

Which is funny, because I have sold a grand total of eight copies!  Heh!


----------



## iulya

Hi, my book is just a cook book, but... 

Sarmale - Romanian Old Recipes from Rustic Cuisine (Delicious Romania)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BNVU2O

#80,424 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Cooking, Food & Wine > Regional & International > European > European


----------



## LarryWilmot

Top 10 in Tourist thingy, s and museums. Yippee.


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer is in the top 100 for Occult.  Slipped out of the big one, Horror, a couple of days ago.  I'm pretty happy with being in the top 100 for over a week.


----------



## arvel

I've been waiting for this moment forever. Finally one of my books hit the top 100 in Gay & Lesbian in the US.

Yay! It's for my new release Wolf Bonds. 


#8,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#73 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay


----------



## StephenLivingston

"The Wheel of Justice" is FREE to download today only and is currently in the following top 100 lists:

UK - 
    #18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
DE - 
    Nr. 23 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
    Nr. 26 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Comics

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## KOwrites

_*When I See You*_ continues to hold rank:
#30,012 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States

*Not To Us* is here:
#31,588 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States
#90 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## Simplewriter

Published for five months now and still holding strong!

Poked and Prodded- A Humorous Medical Memoir

When Brian Fleming, an introverted husband and high school English teacher with chest pains, goes to his family doctor, he unknowingly begins a long, embarrassing, and painful medical journey. After recovery, the tables are turned. Brian's wife and high school sweetheart, requires life-altering surgery, forcing Brian to work through his narcissism and self-deprecation to find pride in his family and himself.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #59,961 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Medical


----------



## aaronoverfield

After going free today:

Veil by Aaron Overfield



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,454 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## Kate Dawes

My three-book series is ranked in the Top 100 of erotica, even though it's more of an erotic romance.

FADE INTO YOU
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,235 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

FADE INTO ME
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,575 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

FADE INTO ALWAYS
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Andre Jute

Congratulations to y'all on being so successful.

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank
#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports

CA Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#44 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#45 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

DE Amazon Bestseller-Rang: 
Nr. 49 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport
Nr. 84 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Tierpflege & Haustiere > Hunde


----------



## Dakota Franklin

LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

ES Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: 
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Deporte > Deportes de motor
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Deporte > Deportes de motor


----------



## Andrew McCoy

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
in its third year as an international bestseller

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank:
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#28 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

DE mazon Bestseller-Rang:
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 63 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: 
n°13 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

JP Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 
-位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る)位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My historical short story Under the Knout landed at No. 18 of the English language short story bestseller list at Amazon DE today.

Nr. 18 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten


----------



## Amyshojai

Complete Kitten Care
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds
    #34 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats > Breeds


ComPETability (cat-to-cat)
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Education > Questions & Answers
    #94 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats


----------



## Elizabeth Fairlight

The Little Book of Bitchy Thoughts 

#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Reference > Quotations


----------



## Natasha Holme

Lesbian Crushes and Bulimia: A Diary on How I Acquired my Eating Disorder

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Gay & Lesbian > Biographies & Memoirs > Lesbian
#17 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Biographies & Memoirs > Lesbian


----------



## the quiet one

A Question of Will (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,889 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#35 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Cliff Ball

*Out of Time* a Time Travel novel: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GDO3BC

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,824 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#86 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

*Out of Time* in UK Kindle store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-travel-novel-ebook/dp/B006GDO3BC

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,981 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#44 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

*Times of Trouble* in the UK Kindle store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Times-Trouble-Christian-novel-ebook/dp/B0075CNFFI

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #87,713 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#80 in Books > Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

*Times of Trial* in UK Kindle store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Times-Trial-Christian-novel-ebook/dp/B00824G5UA

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #96,029 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#87 in Books > Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## B.A. Spangler

An Order of Coffee and Tears

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,808 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
#74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## 56139

The Clutch paperback squeaked in briefly yesterday!


----------



## Josh Law

My Parrot: A Complete Guide to Raising and Caring for Parrots [Kindle Edition] http://www.amazon.com/My-Parrot-Complete-Raising-ebook/dp/B009JEQXRC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350406774&sr=1-2

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Birds
#83 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Birds

Lap Dance: The Ultimate Guide to Being the Best Exotic Dancer [Kindle Edition] http://www.amazon.com/Lap-Dance-Ultimate-Exotic-ebook/dp/B0097FLU3K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350410207&sr=1-1

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Dance > Modern
#13 in Books > Arts & Photography > Performing Arts > Dance > Modern
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Performing Arts


----------



## Joebruno999

My book "Mobsters, Gangs, Crooks and Other Creeps-Volume 1 - New York City" has reached it highest ranking ever on Amazon Kindle. 

On Wednesday morning 10/17/2012, it was ranked #7,009 Paid in Kindle Store. It was also ranked #4 in "Organized Crime," #10 in "Criminology," and #12 in "True Crime."  

I think I'll have another martini.


----------



## rachael

I finally read the subject line of this thread properly: "*a* 'Top 100' Best Seller category," not *the* Top 100 overall. So I qualify!

My novel, _The Fishers of Paradise_ http://www.amazon.com/The-Fishers-of-Paradise-ebook/dp/B00904W4VU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350490745&sr=1-1&keywords=the+fishers+of+paradise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,090 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Arts & Entertainment > Theater
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama
#50 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama

(Yesterday it reached #7,129, #11 in theatre & #36 in drama, but as I said above, I was only ever skimming over the subject line.)


----------



## AmberDa1

Congratulations to all of you on making it into the Top 100,may your success continue!


----------



## Zoe Cannon

The Torturer's Daughter

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Family Life > Parents
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places > Social Situations > Values

It's also at #3 and #4, respectively, in Hot New Releases for those categories.


----------



## trublue

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #83 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## WynneChanning

Congrats everyone!
What Kills Me hit #221 overall earlier this month. Very happy 
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic
http://www.amazon.com/What-Kills-Me-ebook/dp/B0089H01VO/


----------



## K. A. Jordan

*FREE October 26th and 27th.
Happy Halloween!*

Let's Do Lunch is back on the charts.

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #436 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

Amazon US Best Sellers Rank: #1,999 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense








*'Let's Do Lunch' - by K. A. Jordan*

Have you ever worked in a restaurant? Welcome to "Let's Do Lunch" a small family owned restaurant with cast of characters that will take you back to those days.

*Restaurant owner Lindsey Bennett is caught between two men: One will tease her into telling her secrets. The other will use her. Both are capable of killing.*

_A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett owner of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing.

More problems arise with the men in her life. Her new chef Brandon Pendleton - smart, sexy, fast living: he's the life of every party. Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart - handsome, aloof, this wounded warrior's blue eyes see into the depths of her soul. One will tease her until she gives up all her secrets. The other is out to use her and her restaurant.

Surrounded by criminals, deceived on all sides, and catapulted from crisis to crisis, can Lindsey stay focused? Her restaurant and her life are at stake._

I'm pleased to announce that "Let's Do Lunch" is now a paperback - available on Amazon.com

"Let's Do Lunch" in Paperback


----------



## JRTomlin

A Kingdom's Cost reached #48 in Paid War Fiction yesterday but has slipped to #95 today.

Freedom's Sword is #1 in Free War Fiction and #3 in Free Historical Fiction.


----------



## Ashna Emerson

-


----------



## Mark McGuinness

What an encouraging thread! Here's where I'm at this morning:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help > Creativity

#9 in Books > Self-Help > Creativity

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Self-Help > Motivational


@Ashna - I'm new to this, so I don't have a definitive answer. I noticed it was a few hours before any rankings appeared for my book. I *think* the overall rank appeared on its own to begin with, then the category ranks followed later.


----------



## Colin Taber

My dark fantasy series has spent most of the past year in the genre's top 100:

The Fall of Ossard (The Ossard Trilogy)

#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Or book 2: Ossard's Hope (The Ossard Trilogy)

#78 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

The final book, Lae Ossard, should be available early next year.


----------



## LT Ville

And Eat it Too keeps bouncing in and out of the top 100. It has made it in to the top 50 before, but it is currently #84 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica.


----------



## Routhwick

Ashna Emerson said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> My e-books all just say: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #_____ Paid in Kindle Store. How do I see where a book ranks in the category I've listed it under? Does it need to have a certain ranking before that even shows up?


It only needs to sell _that_ many copies in your niche category.


----------



## Ashna Emerson

-


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,058 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "The Wheel of Justice" is available to download for FREE both today and tomorrow (30th & 31st October 2012).

US - http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

It is currently in the top 100 in the following category:
#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Best wiskes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

I couldn't resist. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside sitting next to Hugh on the charts:










Pass the popcorn, Hugh.


----------



## wolfrom

I'm sitting in the #90s range for my top free Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost. It's fun when you get into the top 50, but not as much so when you're dangling on the edge of the hundred.


----------



## Alondo

The Sea of Storms:-

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series

The World of Ice and Stars:-

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#41 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies

The Crucible of Dawn:-

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies

The Lodestone Trilogy:-

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series


----------



## anyaw

Hello Everyone,

My book 'The Wicked Wager' is currently number 66 in the main kindle free charts and number 1 in the historical mystery free charts.It is also ranking in the historical romance charts at number 6, but that does not seem to be showing up on my amazon page for some reason.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #66 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical

If anyone wants to download it for free here is the link.It is free untill Nov 5th

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UWBJB4

I was lucky to have been featured today on the kindleboards Blog, which has helped a lot.

http://kboards.blogspot.ie/2012/11/free-and-bargain-kindle-books-thursday.html

Anya Wylde


----------



## Jenni Norris

Sebastian Snow is currently #72 in Children's eBooks > Animals > Cats. He has been as high as #43. 

I find the tags confusing too as when I search within the Children's eBooks 9-12 years tag he is not there anywhere, despite the tag for this being on.


----------



## Tony Rabig

My short story "The Point" (link in signature line) is ranked:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,301 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
in the free store.

And my daughter's new fantasy novel, _Faerietale_, is ranked:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #426 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
in the free store. This one's in its second day of a two-day freebie promotion in Kindle Select. After that, it's 2.99 -- link:


----------



## David Thayer

Hello Everyone,
My novel KILLER IN A BOX is number 8 in Action Adventure.
http://www.amazon.com/tag/action-adventure?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Happy to be posting here with 3 of mine:

*Bill The Vampire*: http://www.amazon.com/Bill-The-Vampire-Tome-ebook/dp/B0058I8A6K/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351876771&sr=1-4&keywords=rick+gualtieri
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

*Scary Dead Things*: http://www.amazon.com/Scary-Dead-Things-Tome-ebook/dp/B005PI3YP0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
#16 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Single Women
#27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

*The Mourning Woods*: http://www.amazon.com/Mourning-Woods-Tome-Bill-ebook/dp/B008GNGW5A/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3
#26 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## David Thayer

Hello Everyone'
My novel KILLER IN A BOX is number 84 in Crime Fiction.
http://www.amazon.com/tag/crime%20fiction?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=4:sort=fresh


----------



## David Thayer

Hello Everyone,
My novel KILLER IN A BOX is number 30 in Crime Thriller.
http://www.amazon.com/tag/crime%20thriller?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=2:sort=fresh


----------



## Quiss

This is fun:

  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #111 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


My book really should be in the "Space Opera" category, but this one is the only one showing.  Is there a way to get Amazon to change that?

ETA update


----------



## vgill

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,386 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Quiss

Cracked the 100 freebies!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #96 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## The 13th Doctor

'The Whispering Tombs'

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,138 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Awaken, Fated Saga Book One! It's perma free, but it's the first time I've been #1 in a category, or in the top 100 overall  It could make a girl get a little head-heavy!   

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #82 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Cliff Ball

Out of Time is consistently in the low 100's of sci-fi high tech

http://www.amazon.com/Out-Time-travel-novella-ebook/dp/B006GDO3BC

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,955 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## SJ

Wow there are some brilliant success stories here.

I scroll through the pages, see the paid and free rankings. Shows how much hard work you have all put in.

My book went free on 2nd November on Kindle only. I was amazed when I checked my rankings after a friend emailed me.

*amazon.co.uk*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #185 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers

*amazon.com*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #772 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

See what happens. When I read this it was like winning the lottery. I like the feeling, time to write some more!


----------



## OEGaudio

*Lyndie Meets the Artist*-http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009L64LEA
12k word erotica we made free this weekend

*US*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #718 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

*UK*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #782 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica

Pretty much owe going from ~1600 to current position to Summer Daniels posting it on her WTRAFSOG Facebook page. Now hopefully it will keep going up! And maybe translate into some series sells


----------



## Quiss

I'm a happy camper today 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,156 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #58 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## SJ

Quiss said:


> I'm a happy camper today
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,156 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #58 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure





OEGaudio said:


> *Lyndie Meets the Artist*-http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009L64LEA
> 12k word erotica we made free this weekend
> 
> *US*
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #718 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
> 
> *UK*
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #782 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica
> 
> Pretty much owe going from ~1600 to current position to Summer Daniels posting it on her WTRAFSOG Facebook page. Now hopefully it will keep going up! And maybe translate into some series sells


*That is awesome.* Both very competitive genres.

Get onto these threads to get likes for your author pages and books. This will increase your popularity rating, which may also help.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131703.msg1947380/topicseen.html#msg1947380

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132085.msg1947377/topicseen.html#msg1947377


----------



## Quiss

SJ said:


> *That is awesome.* Both very competitive genres.


This is interesting. No overnight sales (everyone exhausted after the election?  ) but I seem to have picked up a third genre

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,327 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#45 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## phil1861

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #61,489 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42,852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War


----------



## Sapphire

When Least Expected"
#58 earlier today! Kindle books > ebooks > fiction > contemporary


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,829 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills
#39 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards


----------



## trublue

Best Sellers Rank: #1,829 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance

I wasn't going to post this but I'm trying to appreciate the little milestones.


----------



## SJ

Great rankings and success here.

trublue, every milestone like that is a good one. Gives you the motivation to keep writing and that it was worth the effort.

tkkenyon, top ten!! awesome.

quiss, 3 categories, domination.

I actually ended up at #2 in action & adventure and #120 in kindle. Dropped now, but getting sales and returning into the charts.


----------



## Skate

Treespeaker is a Bargain Book on Ereader News Today:

#1,165 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SJ

tkkenyon said:


> Thank you, SJ, but it got better this morning!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
> 
> Woooooo!
> 
> TK Kenyon
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers*
> 
> *More WOOOOOOO! *





Skate said:


> Treespeaker is a Bargain Book on Ereader News Today:
> 
> #1,165 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


Like the woo, I know how you feel. 
As for Treespeaker, epic is a pretty good definition of that result.


----------



## Quiss

SJ said:


> quiss, 3 categories, domination.


Naw, tanked again. I've been riding on the post-promo bump (tiny at about 20 copies sold per day) so now I'm back to

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,603 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Looking forward to our Sci-Fi hootenanny lollapalooza and a small ad I bought at KND for Dec.


----------



## Caddy

The 4th book of The Gastien Series is #69 in Drama, United States. It just came out yesterday.
http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352393367&sr=8-1&keywords=Giselle%3A+Keeper+of+the+Flame

I have not had time to even add it to my signature yet. This is a small genre but, hey, I'll take anything I can get. Especially since I don't do "Free" or .99. My books are currently at $4.99


----------



## hmbailey

I'm new to the boards but was so excited to see this, I wanted to share:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,838 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#77 in Books > Romance > Anthologies 

It comes after a free promo, so I have no idea how long it will last but I'm enjoying the moment.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

So happy to report that my New Orleans crime thriller Absolution can join this list.

#5,762 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#43 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
http://www.amazon.com/ABSOLUTION-ebook/dp/B003MNH7JY/


----------



## Marie S

The Cat Years: How My Cat Soulmates Saved Me

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,592 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Arts & Literature > Entertainers

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,191 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Arts & Literature


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Predatory Animals

    #51 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult: A Tale of Live in the Age of King Arthur

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #183 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian

#2 in Historical Fantasy
#9 in Fantasy overall 

Yeah!


----------



## Guest

#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Sports & Activities > Sports > Martial Arts

Not a lot of comp in that category lol...


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Happy to report my mystery thriller set in New Orleans, Diva, is on the top "free" lists 
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #9 in Kindle Store >Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedural


----------



## glennlangohr

Most of my books are in the top 100 in their categories but they are small ones so its easy!


----------



## JoFrances

My New Adult/Contemporary Romance about a young basketball player is doing well in the Sports category.

#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## SJ

My book has just gone free in the past 24 hours.
I am in a very competitive catagory, but I like a challenge.

*Amazon.com*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #622 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

*Amazon.co.uk*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #369 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
#18 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure

I will see what happens after the free promo


----------



## RuthNestvold

My second book in the Pendragon Chronicle, Shadow of Stone, is having a great free run, (now at #31 in the free store) and that's totally driving the sales for the first book, Yseult! This is where Yseult is now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,938 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
   #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
   #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Woot!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I managed to get the first episode of my YA scifi serial FLASH VIRUS listed as "perma-free" on November 20. Since then I've moved 1500 free copies and have stepped into the top ten in at least one Best Seller category.

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155772011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last

The cool thing is FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE is directly beneath James Patterson's new Middle Grade series.


----------



## Hugh Howey

I just found out that my CreateSpace PRINT edition is in some top 100 lists!


----------



## MLKatz

This is the 2nd day of my KDP free run: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #218 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

That's sort of nice to see. I guess the real test will be after it comes off free tomorrow to see if I get any sort of bump. While I am feeding my ego a bit by being high in this list, I am surely giving up some sales too. 

Is Russel Blake correct that we have to be in the top 40 overall - or can this help us with category lists? Dunno...I guess I will make a judgement over the next few days. This is absolutely the best free run I have ever had, and while it pales compared to what some of you do, I still already gave away 3x as many books as I sold all month.


----------



## Kay Bratt

*A Thread Unbroken* just released on Tuesday and it got as low as #193 in the Kindle Overall Paid list! 
Right now it holds a few #1 categories.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #336 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > United States > Asian American 
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Friendship 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature


----------



## Annette_g

The Prince's Guard on amazon.co.uk today:


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #124,549 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Short Stories 

It had been up to no 4 last week, but I hadn't seen this thread then


----------



## 4eyesbooks

Suzy Snowflake just released Nov 23rd - got as high as #8 in the total free kindle store

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > People & Places > Holidays & Festivals
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Festivals > Christmas
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Religions


----------



## Harriet Schultz

In the mood to escape with a 10-page romance? LUST & HONOR, the prologue to the highly-rated, full-length contemporary romantic suspense novel, LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS (just $1.99), has been near the top of Amazon's best selling free short stories for a couple of months. This is a great, no-risk way to meet a few of the novel's characters.

What happens when the best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry?

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

and on Amazon.co.uk
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Christian Price

I have two: "A Change Of Heart From Suicide to Life" #18 > Psychology & Counseling > Suicide
                 "After I Pulled The Trigger" #61  Psychology & Counseling > Suicide


----------



## Aris Whittier

My romantic suspense FATAL EMBRACE is currently

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #128 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense * 
Today is the first day it's free so I hope it goes lower....


----------



## Jarrah Loh

The first novel in my Cageside Chronicles series, FIGHTING THE STORM is #2 in Kindle Fiction>Sports

Good times.


----------



## Rachel Hanna

My book, "Christmas In Magnolia Cove" is #1 in the whole free Kindle store right now! It is also #1 in contemporary romance and contemporary fiction. Woot!

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-In-Magnolia-Cove-ebook/dp/B009ZMIBU0

Rachel Hanna


----------



## Aris Whittier

ghostwriter said:


> My book, "Christmas In Magnolia Cove" is #1 in the whole free Kindle store right now! It is also #1 in contemporary romance and contemporary fiction. Woot!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-In-Magnolia-Cove-ebook/dp/B009ZMIBU0
> 
> Rachel Hanna


Rachel, I saw that...and got it! Huge congrats!!! Woot indeed!


----------



## 56139

The ENT BBOTD promo worked its magic for me!

I have no idea what the category change to horror will mean, but I guess I'll leave it for now. I was not liking my alsobots in SF - they had me with weird stuff.


----------



## Pamela

I'm happy.

Stats for Deadly Memories Dec 2 at 3:00 am:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,762 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#71 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## ChrisWard

The two novellas in my sig line were at 48 and 50 respectively in comedy earlier today.  I only sold one of each but it looked good!


----------



## Incognita

Following a great free run, _Dragon Rose_ is now #71 in Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost!

It's also in the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost and the Genre Fiction > Fantasy Hot New Release lists.


----------



## StephenLivingston

One of my short stories "Recycling" is available to download for FREE today, it is currently in the following top 100 lists:
US - #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
UK - #91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories



Recycling (a short story)

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## DCBourone

Yesterday, 22 in paid, fiction, war.
Today, 57.
Not bad for what is, essentially, a war story with structural elements of epic poetry.


----------



## DLMedley

Currently, Walking With Rosa is:
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > United States

Not sure if that means much, but it's fun.

Regards
DLM


----------



## DCBourone

Oh yeah--

Now number 11 in paid Poetry.
Right above Robert Frost.
Just below "The Mouse and the Cheesecake"
( Illustrated )
Cute mouse.


----------



## Kitty French

Day 11 since publication, and so far so good...

on.com -
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #896 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica

on.co.uk -
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #436 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica
#46 in Books > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Dakota Franklin

NASCAR FIRST, just sitting there waiting for the official launch date to come around, no promotion, not even an announcement, turned into a bestseller...

US
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#9 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports > NASCAR
#78 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports 

Hallelujah!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hit two paid subgenre Top 10 on Amazon Spain.

My book _Under the Knout_ is

n°5 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Cuentos
n°8 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Ficción histórica
n°8 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Cuentos

Even better, I'm framed by Philippa Gregory, Paul Auster and Hugh Howey, which is excellent company to be in.


----------



## wolfrom

Well, Catholic Guilt and the Joy of Hating Men is in the top 100 paid for Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy, but it's a small category.


----------



## KenIsaacson

My legal thriller, first published in hardcover in 2007, was at the No. 2 spot on Kindles Bestselling Legal Thrillers yesterday....


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Yes! 
"Captured by Him" ~ The third novelette from "Different Desire", 
a Gay Victorian Romance and Erotic novelette collection is on the 100 top list in the UK!

#66 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Gay
#75 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gay & Lesbian
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian

It is also #11,344 Paid in Kindle Store, which feels rather nice! 
Now I am off celebrating! 

Good luck with your writing, everyone!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Free Souls (Mindjack#3) just released and it's been at the #1 spot of Hot New Releases in Teen SF since Friday! Woot! (and I see I need to add it to my siggie...)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,748 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#35 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The German translation of my historical short _Under the Knout_ has barely gone live and already hit the paid Amazon.de bestseller list in the smallish short stories and collections category:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #8.319 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 74 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien

I'm pretty sure that I also hit a bestseller list at Amazon Italy, since even a single sale there puts you on y bestseller list, but unfortunately the rank hasn't updated yet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Amazon Italy finally updated its rankings and I got the following:

Posizione nella classifica Bestseller di Amazon: #2.123 a pagamento nel Kindle Store (Visualizza i Top 100 a pagamento nella categoria Kindle Store)

    n.3 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Libri per bambini e ragazzi > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
    n.3 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
    n.12 in Libri in altre lingue > Narrativa > Racconti

I'm in excellent company, too, flanked by Courtney Milan, Agatha Christie and George R.R. Martin. Though for some reason, Amazon Italy seem to think that my collection of stories about people going mad on airplanes is a children's book.


----------



## Lisa Grace

_The 15th Star_ is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #542 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical 
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## DPfitzsimons

Had a heck of time of getting my book in the right category and then getting that category to include me in its rankings...finally did and entered the rankings at...

#65 in Science Fiction, Series

THE EDEN PROJECT: Humanity's Last Chance
by DP Fitzsimons

Happy to have the book where it belongs and to at least be on the map.

Enjoy the holidays, Writers! I know how hard you work. 

DP


----------



## ChrisRachael

_Counting With Tesla_, my children's picture book about Nikola Tesla, has made it to the top of a couple totally obscure categories. Go, nerd parents!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,669 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Math > Mystery & Wonders
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Electricity & Electronics
#12 in Books > Children's Books > Science, Nature & How It Works > Electricity & Electronics


----------



## Cliff Ball

*Times of Trouble on US Kindle*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #111,431 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic

*Times of Trial on US Kindle*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #166,174 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
*
Beyond the New Frontier on German Kindle*

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #29.015 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 61 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > High-Tech


----------



## BRONZEAGE

*Steady does it *-- no freebies, no .99 deals.

Eleven months on Paid Top 100 lists in both the Kindle store and Books [print] , eg, as of Dec 21:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#69 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland

Thanks to fans and word of mouth. Holiday greetings to all !


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

*SAMI* book 2 in the Water Worlds young adult science fiction adventure series, is #70 in Free Science Fiction Adventure. And the promo has just begun!


----------



## Lisa Grace

I fell today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #678 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## maritafowler

Adderwald - my post-apocalyptic, zombie, dystopian book is chugging along today...I was pleasantly surprised since none of the freebie sites picked it up.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,538 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## Quiss

Had to post

I've been having a fleeting flirtation with the bottom of the top 100 list for Space Opera for a while.  A little uptick last night put me back there, likely for about three nano-seconds    

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## DPfitzsimons

A great morning surprise...up to #26 in Science Fiction, Series! Hoping to make the dreamed about top 20 today!


----------



## Marie S

My memoir The Cat Years is sliding down (was higher yesterday):

Amazon (UK) Bestsellers Rank: #99,159 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats

Just checked for Germany and was pleasantly surprised to see it at #36 

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #107.517 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 36 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Freizeit, Haus & Garten > Tierpflege & Haustiere > Katzen


----------



## Guest

#77 in all of Teen SCIENCE FICTION (it's for adults too!) That's a tough category. Made my morning...time to bake Christmas cookies and dream of ghastly aliens!

Cheers,
Stella


----------



## JezStrider

So very excited! 

#5 in Books > Romance > Vampires
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Congrats to everyone else as well!


----------



## Gennita Low

My new book, Tempting Trouble, moves up and down from #50-#75 on the Romantic Suspense list. I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## KellyHarper

Gennita, Your Pirate book and my The Professor are best friends right now on the Short Stories HNR. Yay!

The Professor
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,033 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## otterific

*Yellowstone Heart Song*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,106 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
#66 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

*Yellowstone Redemption*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,215 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
#10 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

*A Yellowstone Christmas*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,659 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
#79 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

*Come Home To Me*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,430 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Fields

Featherlight
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,876 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal (down from 30)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic(down from 40)


----------



## the quiet one

My two novels are each in the top 100 in their subcategories on both .com and .de!

*A Question of Will (Book 1)*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,781 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #31.972 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 72 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > High-Tech
Nr. 95 in Englische Bücher > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > High-Tech

*Preserving Hope (Book 2)*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,768 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#85 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #31.628 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 70 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > High-Tech
Nr. 92 in Englische Bücher > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > High-Tech

It's interesting to note that the .de ranks are from exactly ONE sale a couple of days ago; when the sales happened, the overall ranks were in the 8000s. The book in the 8000s on .com has needed quite a few more sales than that to get that ranking.


----------



## LilianaHart

My brand new release, SHADOWS AND SILK, is doing pretty well. But higher rankings are harder to come by because so many people are shopping. I sold 544 copies to be ranked at #465, and normally that would have gotten me into the top 100 overall.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #465 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#9 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Silk-MacKenzie-Romantic-ebook/dp/B00ARZ4Y3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356540582&sr=1-1&keywords=shadows+liliana+hart


----------



## phil1861

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,303 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#20 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#49 in Books > History > Military > United States

Nice to be back up in the 10K range thanks to the holiday sales explosion, at least for me at the moment.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

seanhrobertson said:


> Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon!
> 18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!
> 
> 
> 
> #Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> WAHOO!!!


The Love of an Italian Dragon, a collection of 150 tales from Dragons & Cicadas (it's parent book) is free. It was originally a chapter snippet about the Italian Dragons, but the folks that reviewed it didn't like it in that form, so I revamped it to include 150 tales from D&C: http://www.amazon.com/Love-Italian-Dragon-Society-ebook/dp/B008E2SKMG/


----------



## Guest

Hanging at

#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Sports & Activities > Sports > Martial Arts
#66 in Books > Children's Books > Sports & Games > Sports > Martial Arts

It must be so great, you should buy it... and also obviously in the right category, I mean it's a story about MMA fighters of course it's a children's book.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lust and Honor on Amazon UK

#29 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
#69 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories

and on Amazon.com
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## @Suzanna

I'm still pinching myself for this.

_*Dancing with the Duke*_ on amazon.com: #490 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
#3 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

and on amazon.co.uk: #8,130 Paid in Kindle Store 
#54 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations to all the posters to this thread in 2012. Keep posting your top 100 bestseller books (paid or free) to this thread in 2013. Here's my latest:
Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake part 3 http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B0085ZN0AY Best Sellers Rank: #9,364 Free in Kindle Store #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Suzanna Medeiros said:


> I'm still pinching myself for this.
> 
> _*Dancing with the Duke*_ on amazon.com: #490 Paid in Kindle Store
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
> #3 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> and on amazon.co.uk: #8,130 Paid in Kindle Store
> #54 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


Wow, congratulations! I just saw you've jumped into TOP #85 Paid in kindle for Dancing with Duke. I'm green with envy...nah, I'm not! I couldn't be happier for your success and please keep us updated on your continued climb through this thread!


----------



## Guest

Free promo's going well...

#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

glutton said:


> Free promo's going well...
> 
> #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal


Congratulations, Billy. I'm a huge fan of heroines in books, especially in your paranormal genre. Way to go, I wish you even better downloads and sales! I just downloaded your Gothic Warrior and the Dark Warrior for free on my kindle app! Thanks!


----------



## Quiss

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #84 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Rubbing shoulders with Stephen King now....


----------



## Guest

seanhrobertson said:


> Congratulations, Billy. I'm a huge fan of heroines in books, especially in your paranormal genre. Way to go, I wish you even better downloads and sales! I just downloaded your Gothic Warrior and the Dark Warrior for free on my kindle app! Thanks!


Thanks! #8 now.

Hoping to join you in the Top 100 soon Quiss!


----------



## Cliff Ball

For Times of Trouble on Amazon US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #162,821 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic

For Times of Trial on Amazon US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #227,372 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Quiss said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #84 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> 
> Rubbing shoulders with Stephen King now....


Wow, yes you are rubbing shoulders with Stephen, lol! Congratulations...I'm a sci-fi junkie, so I just downloaded your free The Catalyst book! Keep us updated as you surge higher in 2013!!


----------



## folly

I forgot to hunt down this thread on New Year's. I should have b/c it was the first time ever I could post without a free book. it was due to the ENT bargain book. it was fun while it lasted.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006W1EE5I
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian
#16 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational

congrats to all in this thread.


----------



## SRecht

In Paid:
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Literary

Was up as high as #23 yesterday.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

folly said:


> I forgot to hunt down this thread on New Year's. I should have b/c it was the first time ever I could post without a free book. it was due to the ENT bargain book. it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006W1EE5I
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian
> #16 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational
> 
> congrats to all in this thread.


Thanks, Milli. That's wonderful and we're all happy for you. Glad for your success and bookmark this thread now, ha, ha!


----------



## DCBourone

"Injured Reserves"

No. 6 paid in poetry.
No. 40 paid in fiction, war.
No. 44 in Kindle Singles.

Suzanna, noted "Dancing with the Duke"--lovely and elegant writing.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DCBourone said:


> "Injured Reserves"
> 
> No. 6 paid in poetry.
> No. 40 paid in fiction, war.
> No. 44 in Kindle Singles.
> 
> Suzanna, noted "Dancing with the Duke"--lovely and elegant writing.


Excellent job, DC! Congratulations! =)


----------



## Edward Lake

Does anyone publish with a self publishing company? I'm with Infinity Publishing. Just wondering. 

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

elake28 said:


> Does anyone publish with a self publishing company? I'm with Infinity Publishing. Just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I self-publish with my own company 313Wood LLC.


----------



## Edward Lake

seanhrobertson said:


> Yes, I self-publish with my own company 313Wood LLC.


Very nice. Do you have a link to your website?

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

[quote author=elake28 link=topic=58547.msg2025405#msg2025405 date=1357425595]
Very nice. Do you have a link to your website?

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2
[/quote]

It's under construction. I currently use my Amazon profile page for my book promotion. You can find that link in my kb profile. =)


----------



## @Suzanna

seanhrobertson said:


> Wow, congratulations! I just saw you've jumped into TOP #85 Paid in kindle for Dancing with Duke. I'm green with envy...nah, I'm not! I couldn't be happier for your success and please keep us updated on your continued climb through this thread!


Thank you, Sean!

I have no idea what weird alignment of stars is responsible for this, and I keep expecting it to come to a crashing halt at any second, but right now I'm at:

#87 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
#4 in Books > Romance > Historical


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Suzanna Medeiros said:


> Thank you, Sean!
> 
> I have no idea what weird alignment of stars is responsible for this, and I keep expecting it to come to a crashing halt at any second, but right now I'm at:
> 
> #87 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
> #4 in Books > Romance > Historical


Well, whatever is happening, I'm sure it's well deserved! Your covers are very enticing from right off the bat. Here's to you hitting #1 overall on Amazon Kindle soon!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

'The Whispering Tombs' is currently...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,404 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## JumpingShip

Well, it's been quite awhile but No Good Deed is in the top 100 in Psychological Thrillers. Thrillers is such a hard category to break into even a sub-category like psychological. I think the book's overall rank had to get to around 4,000 to even crack the top 100 of this category. To get into the top thrillers, it takes a rank in the hundreds. That hasn't happened since last January for this book. 

Now, how to keep it here. That has always been my dilemma.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

MaryMcDonald said:


> Well, it's been quite awhile but No Good Deed is in the top 100 in Psychological Thrillers. Thrillers is such a hard category to break into even a sub-category like psychological. I think the book's overall rank had to get to around 4,000 to even crack the top 100 of this category. To get into the top thrillers, it takes a rank in the hundreds. That hasn't happened since last January for this book.
> 
> Now, how to keep it here. That has always been my dilemma.


That's fantastic, Mary. I noticed that your story takes place in Afghanistan. My romance series 'I Just Wanted To Be Loved' has connections to Kabul, Afghanistan, where the heroine Cass Den is stationed as a U.S. Marine. Your book sounds very intriguing...I wish you the best of success with it in 2013!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

garam81 said:


> 'The Whispering Tombs' is currently...
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,404 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


Congratulations Gayle, keep the awesome sci-fi books comin'! ♥


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

Cancelled is #1538 in paid kindle store and #81 in women's fiction.


----------



## Guest

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Cancelled is #1538 in paid kindle store and #81 in women's fiction.


That was a confusing post until I looked in your sig.


----------



## Kitty French

This is my first self published book, released on 26th November 2012, and this is the current rank :-

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #141 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
#56 in Books > Romance


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kitty French said:


> This is my first self published book, released on 26th November 2012, and this is the current rank :-
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #141 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
> #56 in Books > Romance


Wow, unbelievably impressive. I'd love to awake and find myself living with your sales success for any of my books. Enjoy your run!! =)


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.com/Descent-Greys-Cries-Vampira-ebook/dp/B007TBIT2Y #23 free in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Horror


----------



## trublue

I don't know how long this will be the case but EVERY single book in my "Guardians" series is
Currently on a bestseller list. And one is even a "hot new release"
Best.day.ever.


----------



## Kitty French

seanhrobertson said:


> Wow, unbelievably impressive. I'd love to awake and find myself living with your sales success for any of my books. Enjoy your run!! =)


Thank Sean - it's bowled me over. I can't believe it, and am writing book two like the clappers! 
I've been lucky I think, and erotic is really popular at the moment which helps massively.


----------



## Guest

#6 in Paranormal Fantasy but the momentum seems to be slowing down, might have to find some more forums to shill...


----------



## the quiet one

trublue said:


> I don't know how long this will be the case but EVERY single book in my "Guardians" series is
> Currently on a bestseller list. And one is even a "hot new release"
> Best.day.ever.


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## trublue

ajalbrinck said:


> Awesome! Congrats!


Thx Aj!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LUST AND HONOR  (short prologue to Legacy of the Highlands). The story's perma-free and has been in Amazon's top 10 since July. It even held the #1 spot for several weeks...a thrill!!!

Amazon UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #193 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

Amazon.com
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #437 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Kristy Tate

Stealing Mercy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,298 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

AND it's free!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations Harriet & Kristy and thank you for sharing! =)


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kristy Tate said:


> Stealing Mercy
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,298 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> AND it's free!


I just downloaded a free copy after reading your phenomenal book blurb!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

12 months on top 100 lists -- Ireland -- without using Select or .99 deals.

http://www.amazon.com/BENDING-THE-BOYNE-ancient-ebook/dp/B0057YJAYQ

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## the quiet one

Stella S. Fitzsimons said:


> The Plantation
> 
> #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
> #99 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
> *#4 in Hot New Releases in Science Fiction Series*
> 
> Not too bad for my first book on Kindle


Nice!

I had to check Hot New Releases when I saw yours. And much to my surprise...

_Preserving Hope_
#4 in Hot New Releases for Science Fiction -> High Tech
#78 in Hot New Releases for Science Fiction

_Hunting Will_
#10 in Hot New Releases for Science Fiction -> High Tech


----------



## Guest

That's fantastic, ajalbrinck! I know that many people discover books like that...


----------



## Chris A. Jackson

We're very excited to have Weapon of Flesh on Top 100 lists for the past few weeks.

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Free #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > United States > African American http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00869XKD6 ♥


----------



## Paul Clayton

*Calling Crow (Book One of the Southeast Series)*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,680 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns

This is BookBub day. Sad to see it wane.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Calling Crow

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #452 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns

Wow!  I'm just behind the no. 1 in Western, the one with the guy with chiseled abs. But not too close...


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I've been swooning over this - after 2 years of eh - 'Swallow the Moon'

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #307 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal



June swallowed the moon to find true love, a bike from Hell dropped Eric on her doorstep. Now there is Hell to pay.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Guarding the Healer is #74 in Horror>Dark Fantasy. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005342GQY

Predatory Animals is #72 in Horror>Dark Fantasy. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SLF2QA


----------



## Natasha Holme

Yep. #5 in Gay & Lesbian > Biographies & Memoirs > Lesbian

www.amazon.com/dp/B007NZRQAC


----------



## Bruce Blake

Congrats to everyone.
Here's where Blood of the King (Khirro's Journey Book 1) is at:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,811 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

And Spirit of the LKing (Khirro's Journey Book 2)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,707 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Series 
It's also #16 Hot New Release for epic fatnasy and #3 Hot New Release in Fabtasy Series!


----------



## Adriane Leigh

This is my first, released Dec 16, and is currently at #66 in Erotica.



And the sequal is #67 released, Jan 2!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My story _Rites of Passage_ is currently No. 22 in English language fantasy anthologies in the German Kindle store.

Nr. 22 in Englische Bücher > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologien

Of course, _Rites of Passage_ is not an anthology, but I'm right underneath Jim Butcher, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Quiss

PHEW!

Woke up this morning to find myself back in top-100 land (barely).
It's taking a lot more sales now to rank up, I think

The Catalyst:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## ajbarnett

YESTERDAY in the UK is currently #4 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories 
SHORT MOMENTS in the UK is currently #10 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
THE TASTE OF LONELINESS in the UK is currently #52 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Adele Ward

A book I edit and publish is #15 in Thrillers on Amazon UK. It's Joe Stein's Another Man's World

Top 100 in thrillers in the UK are here http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=amb_link_158194067_3?ie=UTF8&bbn=362247031&rh=n%3A362247031%2Cn%3A362259031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=12BWENXSE80BNDQ5T0M0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=216245707&pf_rd_i=362247031


----------



## Cliff Ball

For the first time ever, I have two novels that are in the top 25, these two in Christian fiction futuristic, plus top 100 in 3 categories. Very cool.

[[ASIN:B0075CNFFI Times of Trouble: an End Times Thriller]]
As of right now (1:18 pm Central on Jan 15, 2013)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,326 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

[[ASIN:B00824G5UA Times of Trial: an End Times Thriller]]
as of right now....
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,162 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#94 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy so far!


----------



## William Meikle

CLOCKWORK DOLLS is currently

#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

#2,412 Paid in Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/Clockwork-Dolls-ebook/dp/B00B0XBQX6


----------



## Jennah Scott

Making His Mark is currently in the Top 100 for erotica. Released January 9th. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,216 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #55 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
    #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Angery American

My first book has been running between 19 and 30 in action/adventure. Dont know how good that is as I cannot track it. Here is the info.

File Size: 1291 KB 
Print Length: 390 pages 
Page Numbers Source ISBN: 1479743240 
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited 
Publisher: Xlibris (November 28, 2012) 
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc. 
Language: English 
ASIN: B00AGEXVV0 
Text-to-Speech: Enabled  
X-Ray: Enabled  
Lending: Enabled 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #633 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## The 13th Doctor

'The Whispering Tombs', now that Amazon have reverted it back to free on the UK site, is currently -

*(UK)*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,854 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

*(US)*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,350 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## William Meikle

CLOCKWORK DOLLS is currently #97 in Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## CathleenShaffer

I've been in the top 100 in my category for about four days but of course my category isn't what you would call popular. My 7300 word e-article is called Widows Like Me. It has been doing fairly well though but at 99 cents I won't be rolling in the dough anytime soon. I wish now I would have had the guts to make it $1.99 but it was my first self-publishing project and was too chicken to price it higher. I didn't want to take advantage of my target audience.

Lending: Enabled 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #59,171 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Death & Grief


----------



## Learnmegood

Doing pretty well still after my free run last week (Made it all the way up to #2 on the Free List!)


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,161 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Business & Professional
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor


----------



## DPfitzsimons

5th straight week since release in the Science Fiction, Series top 100...currently at #63


----------



## Marie S

THE CAT YEARS

US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,836 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Personal Growth & Inspiration

UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,341 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Personal Transformation


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

The first book in my series is currently:

#51 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure

This is the highest ranking I've made so far! And book two in the paid store is ranking in the top 5k! 

Woke up to a great morning!


----------



## StephenLivingston

My new release "The Waster's Tale II" is currently in the UK top 100 chart for short stories.



#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

UK link - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wasters-Tale-II-ebook/dp/B00B2BCYL4

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,920 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Hit some with An Order of Coffee and Tears last night:

#115 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Women's Fiction

#1 in Family Saga (Paid)

#23 in Contemporary Fiction

#10 Women's Fiction


----------



## Lefty

Brian Spangler said:


> Hit some with An Order of Coffee and Tears last night:
> 
> #115 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
> #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Women's Fiction


I just picked it up for you.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Sales of LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS (cover in my signature below) in the UK are now exceeding those in the US. I have no idea what made this happen a year after publication, but I sure am happy about it. It's curious that .com has 47 reviews, but the UK only has 5. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,084 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#84 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#85 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. When his body is discovered in a nearby Boston alley, the only clue to his murder is the Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. Will's grieving widow finds refuge in the Miami villa of his best friend Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge his friend's murder. The sinfully handsome and charming womanizer's feelings for Alexandra run deep, and he becomes equally determined to win the devastated widow's heart. The attraction between them grows as they follow leads from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland, unraveling the Cameron family's centuries-old secrets.


----------



## Chris A. Jackson

Very exciting stats for _Weapon of Flesh_

U.S.
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#55 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy

Germany
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #4.115 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 19 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer
Nr. 49 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer
Nr. 65 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## DPfitzsimons

6th week of first book THE EDEN PROJECT: HUMANITY'S LAST CHANCE

Hanging in there at #59 on Science Fiction, Series (surprising to me to hang around that top 100 for so long)


----------



## trublue

Most of the books in my series are on some top 100 list. It drops a spot or two but stays mostly there.
I'm greatful


----------



## Pamela

Deadly Memories

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #496 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#33 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Deadly Memories just got 7 five-star reviews in the last two days.  (By saying this I'm probably jinxed )


----------



## DanielleUidam

Hi guys - wow you are all doing so well! As a new author, I just published my first e-book, The Malthus Conspiracy, do you have any tips or suggestions of how to crack the top 100

Thanks! I hope you books continue to do well.


----------



## Eileen

Here's me with Rumpel 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,331 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #30 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards
    #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## Andre Jute

Pamela said:


> Deadly Memories
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #496 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #33 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> 
> Deadly Memories just got 7 five-star reviews in the last two days. (By saying this I'm probably jinxed )


Top 500! The Good Stuff will out. Congratulations, Pamela.


----------



## Andrew McCoy

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
in its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller

US
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK
#16 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

JP
位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

FR
n°15 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World

DE
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 49 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

ETC​


----------



## Quiss

It's fleeting, but to be celebrated

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,879 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #77 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gotta love those U.K. readers. 

LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS on Amazon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,234 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#67 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#68 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## PaulLev

One of my nonfiction books, New New Media

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #178,343 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Books > Computers & Technology > Home Computing & How-to > Social Media How-to


----------



## evecarter

My Part 2 of Deceived just made it into the ranks 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,479 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B007WZ5IZI
FREE THROUGH FEBRUARY 1ST! HAPPY VALENTINES DAY IN ADVANCE! ♥

Amazon Best Sellers Rank)#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > United States > African American


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GSWJSS 'No Panties Fridays': Naked and Kissed By A Crimson Sunset (Part 3) FREE THROUGH JANUARY 29TH! HAVE A VERY HAPPY & NAUGHTY VALENTINES DAY IN ADVANCE! Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,417 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Women's Fiction♥


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

The Love of an Italian Dragon: http://www.amazon.com/Love-Italian-Dragon-Society-ebook/dp/B008E2SKMG/

The current reviews on it don't reflect the new edition.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,127 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## JRTomlin

The Shadow Ryana:

#17 in Fantasy

#2 in Historical Fantasy

#7 Epic Fantasy

The Paid rankings.


----------



## Caddy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,033 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > Continental European
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama > Continental European

The paid rankings.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Woke up to this...top 100 paid in U.K. bestselling author status!  SO GRATEFUL! !
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,149 Paid in Kindle Store #32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-Vampira-Complete-Collection-ebook/dp/B007Z9DE4S/


----------



## Caddy

Besdies #1 in Continental European Drama, last night I held the #1 Spot in "Drama", too. It is #2 in "Drama" this morning.
Also got to 12 in e-books/fiction/genre/historical.
Also, #290 in Best Sellers PAID and #12 in Kindle ebooks/fiction/genre fiction/historical.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,511 Paid in Kindle #81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008N2PAUM NO PANTIES FRIDAYS: COLLECTION 1!


----------



## Griffin Hayes

My horror thriller Dark Passage is finally getting some much needed traction. 

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,553 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,395 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#9 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Thrillers
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.es/Panties-Fridays-Collection-Flipper-ebook/dp/B008N2PAUM/ref=sr_1_16?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359559971&sr=1-16

Wow, Me Gusta! Paid top 100 in Amazon Spain fantasy fiction! NO PANTIES FRIDAYS -Collection 1. Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°488 Pagados in Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 Pagados en Tienda Kindle)n°2 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Cuentosn°3 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Cuentosn°4 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Fantasía, terror y ciencia ficción > Fantasía


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Woke up to this...top 100 paid in U.K. bestselling author status!  SO GRATEFUL! !
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,149 Paid in Kindle Store #32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-Vampira-Complete-Collection-ebook/dp/B007Z9DE4S/


Still there...going strong, Cri-Hards!
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27, 382 Paid in Kindle Store #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-Vampira-Complete-Collection-ebook/dp/B007Z9DE4S/


----------



## Lisa Grace

Best ranking on a paid book ever for me:

The 15th Star (A Lisa Grace History Mystery)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #479 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical 
#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical 
#18 in Books > Romance > Historical 


Of course, this one has much broader appeal than my young (12+) YA stuff.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

First sales & ranking in Canada for me...Wahoo! Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,473 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Anthologies

http://www.amazon.ca/Panties-Fridays-Collection-Flipper-ebook/dp/B008N2PAUM/


----------



## Guest

Standing Guard isn't doing badly on it's free run:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,508 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure

Ok, its paid ranking was lower, but it's the first time I've had a book with a better rating in the US than the UK


----------



## StephenLivingston

Recycling (a short story) FREE today and tomorrow.
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## JRTomlin

Sarah Woodbury said:


> You guys are doing so awesome!
> 
> This is the benefit of having obscure categories . . .
> Footsteps in Time:
> #2 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales
> #19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History
> #22 in Books > History > Europe > Wales
> 
> Daughter of Time:
> #7 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales
> #42 in Books > History > Europe > Wales
> 
> Prince of Time:
> #6 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > Wales
> #35 in Books > History > Europe > Wales
> #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


Do you feel you get sales from having fiction in non-fiction categories such as travel and history? I've always been afraid that I'd annoy people if I did that, but I might should re-think that.


----------



## Adriane Leigh

Rapture and Lace (Lace #3) released last night!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,543 Paid in Kindle Store
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
#79 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## kimhornsby

The Dream Jumper's Promise by Kim Hornsby

#2 In Women's Fiction Free
#2 in Contemporary Free
#25 in Kindle free Store

A mysterious ability, a broken promise, a life changed forever...

http://amzn.com/B00AA4FAJC


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B5H4RFG I Confess...I Just Kissed My Best Friend DRAKE: The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part VII) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,742 Free in Kindle Store #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## dalya

I'm #12 in the whole Amazon store!!! On the free list.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Dalya said:


> I'm #12 in the whole Amazon store!!! On the free list.


I know, Dayla, I saw that. You're my new hero! Congratulations. Btw, at that ranking, is that at least 500 downloads a day? Thanks for sharing on my thread! ♥


----------



## Heather Walsh

Congratulations, Dayla! Amazing.

Because of my very recent ENT Bargain Book listing, I am:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #493 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
    #21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
    #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


I know it won't last, but it feels great to see all of those little arrows for once


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

hwalshwriter said:


> Congratulations, Dayla! Amazing.
> 
> Because of my very recent ENT Bargain Book listing, I am:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #493 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
> #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens
> 
> Congratulations, Heather! Hey, you never know...this could be your next big run. I'm grateful that you shared it here with us. =)
> 
> I know it won't last, but it feels great to see all of those little arrows for once


----------



## DPfitzsimons

No rocket ship to the the top, but hanging tough in the top 100 of my sub genre for 50 days...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,352 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series

MY FAVORITE REVIEW SO FAR --
Its 4 AM and I literally couldn't put this book down all night. What an amazingly well thought out story. Its got Sci Fi, a touch of horror, suspense, intrigue, and romance. Set some time aside and read this brilliant work of art at a crazy low price (its worth 5 times the price I paid). Thank you to the author, to Amazon, and to self publishing for finally making gems like this possible to find! 

If you're trying to kill some time before The Walking Dead is back on TV, give it a look.


----------



## 41352

Knowing it won't last...  

Rex Rising is currently:

#3 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

How I wish I had seen this thread back on January 23rd, when Dragon Fate was at:

#2,998 Paid in Kindle store
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

C'est la vie.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Love your covers,  Chrystalla. Congratulations....you never know.


----------



## JezStrider

In the U.K for Vampire Takeover  

#1,784 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Fantasy > Horror
#19 in Books > Fantasy > Vampires
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Awesome,  Jez. As a Vampire author myself, I'm doubly rooting for your sales success. Long live the FANGS! ♥


----------



## JezStrider

Thanks, Sean!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

JezStrider said:


> Thanks, Sean!


You're welcome, Jez. Inspiration and encouragement is what this thread is for. Keep sharing with us! =)


----------



## Adriane Leigh

Steel and Lace is #1 on the Best Sellers List for Erotica... for free... But seeing my book next to EL James, Jodi Ellen Malpas and Lisa Marie Rice is thrilling nonetheless!


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #93 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Adriane Leigh said:


> Steel and Lace is #1 on the Best Sellers List for Erotica... for free... But seeing my book next to EL James, Jodi Ellen Malpas and Lisa Marie Rice is thrilling nonetheless!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #93 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica


So happy for you, Adriane. Seems like you're poised to have the next erotica bestselling series. You take #1 and I'll be happy with my erotica series taking #2. Btw, I ADORE YOUR COVERS & TITLES! 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,401 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#48 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panties-Fridays-Collection-Flipper-ebook/dp/B008N2PAUM/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1359916963&sr=1-5


----------



## William Meikle

My short THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is currently free, and getting gobbled up fast

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs, a light-hearted sci-fi romp, is still hanging in there in the UK -

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,860 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


Oh, and congratulations, Dalya!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations,  William. Add 1 more free download to your tally from me. We Vamp Authors must HANG together like bats do.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate hit the French bestsellers lists today:

Amazon.fr Sales Rank 1.494
#9 for Kindle foreign language Epic Fantasy in English
#47 for Books Foreign language  - English Epic Fantasy


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

JDHallowell said:


> Dragon Fate hit the French bestsellers lists today:
> 
> Amazon.fr Sales Rank 1.494
> #9 for Kindle foreign language Epic Fantasy in English
> #47 for Books Foreign language - English Epic Fantasy


That's great, JD! We wish you more sales in France & beyond!


----------



## phildukephd

Number *ONE* in the KDP Paid Store under Aerodynamics:

*"Sherlock Holmes and the Flying Machine" *

Also popular are "Jack the Ripper versus Sherlock Holmes" and "HEROIN God's Own Medicine."

Author Phillip Duke


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

phildukephd said:


> Number *ONE* in the KDP Paid Store under Aerodynamics:
> 
> *"Sherlock Holmes and the Flying Machine" *
> 
> Also popular are "Jack the Ripper versus Sherlock Holmes" and "HEROIN God's Own Medicine."
> 
> Author Phillip Duke


Thanks for sharing, Dr. Duke....that's fantastic. Please keep us updated on your continued success!


----------



## StephenLivingston

Currently in the following top 100 lists:
US #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
UK #30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories
DE Nr. 24 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Comics
Nr. 48 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

Available to download FREE through February 5th.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, Stephen,  for multiple country top rankings!


----------



## William Meikle

My short THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free, and still getting gobbled up fast. Now

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History

Anybody want to help me out and get me to #1? 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

williammeikle said:


> My short THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free, and still getting gobbled up fast. Now
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
> 
> Anybody want to help me out and get me to #1?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


I did my part! Hopefully our thread will show you some love.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,765 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

  #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Fantasy

Angel in the Ice, Book 3:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,961 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


The 15th Star:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical
    #61 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical

I feel blessed to have so many books selling so well right now.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Angel in the Shadows, Book 1:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,765 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Fantasy
> 
> Angel in the Ice, Book 3:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,961 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
> 
> Kudos, Lisa!!
> 
> The 15th Star:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical
> #61 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical
> 
> I feel blessed to have so many books selling so well right now.


----------



## nico

LOVE IS BLIND is in the Top 100!

#28 in Books > Romance > Regency
#99 in Books > Romance > Historical
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

So excited!!!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

nkt said:


> LOVE IS BLIND is in the Top 100!
> 
> #28 in Books > Romance > Regency
> #99 in Books > Romance > Historical
> #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> So excited!!!


You should be, NKT! Bravo!!


----------



## William Meikle

THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free and...

#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical in the UK! Yay me 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B508MFO

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History in the US

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

williammeikle said:


> THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free and...
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical in the UK! Yay me
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B508MFO
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History in the US
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


#1!!! Hurray for you, William! ENJOY IT!


----------



## DanaRoquet

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,458 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
2/4/2013 5:08 p.m. central time

Out of the Past by Dana Roquet (that's me)

So glad!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DanaRoquet said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,458 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
> 2/4/2013 5:08 p.m. central time
> 
> Out of the Past by Dana Roquet (that's me)
> 
> So glad!


We salute you, Dana. Well done!!


----------



## JDHallowell

williammeikle said:


> THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free and...
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical in the UK! Yay me
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B508MFO
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History in the US
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


Congratulations!


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Noon High is #2 Free in Police Procedurals (#24 Mystery), #5 Free in Urban Fantasy (#18 Fantasy) in the US; #3 Free in Police Procedural (#22 Mystery) and #7 Free in Fantasy in the UK.

At #255 and #116 respectively, I decided to extend the promo a day just to see what happened.


----------



## trublue

Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) # 26 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Romance 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy


----------



## JDHallowell

Great rankings, trublue!


----------



## sarahdalton

The Blemishes is currently (paid): 

#1 in Children's books Science Fiction and Fantasy
#5 in Kindle ebooks Teens Science Fiction 
#12 in Children's books Action and Adventure 

#999 overall. The last few days have been awesome


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations to both Trublue & Sarah on your rankings! Happy for ya!


----------



## Judi Coltman

*No Such Thing* was price matched yesterday. With no promoting on my part, I woke up to this:

#91 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Judi Coltman said:


> *No Such Thing* was price matched yesterday. With no promoting on my part, I woke up to this:
> 
> #91 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers


Now that's a great way to wake up. Kudos Judi!


----------



## Bob Ryan

2013: Beyond Armageddon is #17 in Horror/Dark Fantasy; it's been hanging in the top 20 for a few months.  Very best wishes to everyone for continued success!


----------



## Bob Ryan

williammeikle said:


> My short THE VAMPIRE BIBLE is still free, and still getting gobbled up fast. Now
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
> 
> Anybody want to help me out and get me to #1?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B508MFO


Yo William, I grabbed a copy.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bob Ryan said:


> 2013: Beyond Armageddon is #17 in Horror/Dark Fantasy; it's been hanging in the top 20 for a few months. Very best wishes to everyone for continued success!


Now that's one 'he**' of a run. Bravo, Bob!


----------



## sarahdalton

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Congratulations to both Trublue & Sarah on your rankings! Happy for ya!


Thank you!

Although I think my brief reign may be slipping soon 

Glad I took some screen shots!


----------



## Judi Coltman

It's been a long time since I've felt this good!  Doing the happy dance for everyone. . .in the snow. . .naked.  I'm having a hot flash.  Sorry.


----------



## L.T. Ryan

Noble Beginnings is having a nice run at the moment. Hope it keeps it up!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #640 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

L.T. Ryan said:


> Noble Beginnings is having a nice run at the moment. Hope it keeps it up!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #640 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
> #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
> #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


Great job, J.T.!


----------



## Angery American

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure #40 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction

Going Home is still doing well, startng to slip a bit, it was cool seeing it just under Clancy last month. For my first book I think its doing good.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Angery American said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure #40 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction
> 
> Going Home is still doing well, startng to slip a bit, it was cool seeing it just under Clancy last month. For my first book I think its doing good.


Under Clancy? Now that rocks!!!


----------



## wolfrom

I'm in a top 20 paid slot for the first time: 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian

A really nice place to be on Day #5 after release.


----------



## trublue

Very happy for everyone. Judi, I remember reporting your book a day or two ago.
Yay perma free!


----------



## Incognita

Thanks to a recent promo and a category change, _All Fall Down_ is now here:

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

And my perma-free title (_Bad Vibrations_) is here:

#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## Judi Coltman

Well Thank You Trublue!  I was surprised to see it free yesterday.  What I am more surprised by is that I did no exposure and it is zipping along.  I really needed something like this because, the subject matter of this book is so important to me.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

ChristinePope said:


> Thanks to a recent promo and a category change, _All Fall Down_ is now here:
> 
> #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> #75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> And my perma-free title (_Bad Vibrations_) is here:
> 
> #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


Nice work, Christine!


----------



## Incognita

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Nice work, Christine!


Thanks, Sean!

Fingers crossed that increased visibility leads to increased sales...


----------



## arodera

The current ranking of my books on Amazon.com is:

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) ---> 71 consecutive weeks as 1st on Amazon police thrillers in spanish

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 17.149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    # 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Police Procedural
    # 11 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Thriller
    # 56 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"The rebellion of the soul" ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition) ----> Number 1 overall all Amazon.es in June 2012

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 17.181 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    # 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Romantic Suspense
    # 57 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"Game of identities" ("Juego de identidades" - Spanish Edition)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 29.417 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    # 10 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Mystery
    # 60 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction> Genre Fiction

"The key to success" ("La llave del éxito" - Spanish Edition)

    # 86 in Books> Spanish Books> Business & Investing> Marketing & Sales
    # 93 in Books> Spanish Books> Business & Investing> Industries & Professions


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade just joined Dragon Fate on the French foreign language Epic Fantasy best sellers lists: 
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°4.126 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle) 
n°33 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
n°95 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wishing you even more success, Armando & JD.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Still #12 in mystery but sitting across the aisle from John Grisham!


----------



## William Meikle

Modest numbers, but it's the first movement in the UK for this one for a wee while

The Valley in the UK is at 

#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#43 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime
#50 in Books > Fantasy > Horror


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Judi Coltman said:


> Still #12 in mystery but sitting across the aisle from John Grisham!


All good, Judi...just take two steps and you'll be in his aisle. Soon!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate just climbed back onto the Amazon.com Kindle Epic Fantasy best sellers list!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,039 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## DanaRoquet

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,397 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel

[http://amzn.com/B009ZZDVJS] Out of the Past by Dana Roquet

Still hanging in there. Been in the top #100 for a couple days now.
2/6/2013 11:08 central time


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Dana. Ride that wave!


----------



## Guest

Hi Chrys,

I'm running around these days, I feel like a spinning-top!


----------



## Pamela

Here's the Japanese - sold some Deadly Memories there.  Evidently 89 in Romantic Suspense.  This is so much fun to look at.

Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: Kindleストア 有料タイトル - 29,767位 (Kindleストア 有料タイトルのベストセラーを見る)
89位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Romance > Romantic Suspense
435位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers
2916位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations Pamela and Stella. Thanks for sharing your success stories with us!


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I'm excited to announce that my new hockey-themed romance, Fresh Ice, is at:

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## Guest

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Congratulations Pamela and Stella. Thanks for sharing your success stories with us!


Thanks, Sean


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

RachelleVaughn said:


> I'm excited to announce that my new hockey-themed romance, Fresh Ice, is at:
> 
> #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


Rachelle, we salute your success & wish you more winning goals, literally!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Sean.  It's so much fun to see Kindleboarders doing so well.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Pamela said:


> Thanks Sean. It's so much fun to see Kindleboarders doing so well.


I second that emotion, Pamela!


----------



## jackz4000

My first book has been in this neigborhood since since it's first week, about 6 weeks ago. Up and down a little. Don'[t kno0w how they find it. Algos?

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Historical Fiction > Prehistory 
#11 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Prehistory


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Waster's Tale - an award-winning short story following twenty-four hours in the life of a young Glaswegian man. It's written in the first person using the narrator's vernacular voice. First published in the anthology "Glasgow Tales" this story won the EndPapers Tales Series prize.

Currently 
UK #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

FREE today and tomorrow, 7th & 8th of February 2013.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

StephenLivingston said:


> The Waster's Tale - an award-winning short story following twenty-four hours in the life of a young Glaswegian man. It's written in the first person using the narrator's vernacular voice. First published in the anthology "Glasgow Tales" this story won the EndPapers Tales Series prize.
> 
> Currently
> UK #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Storied
> 
> FREE today and tomorrow, 7th & 8th of February 2013.
> 
> Congratulations and wishing you continued great sales, Jack & Stephen. Btw, I've got some breaking sales new of my own, first of its kind from Canada!
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Cries-Vampira-Complete-Collection-ebook/dp/B007Z9DE4S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360242471&sr=8-2
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #206 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical#18 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Love & Romance
> OH, CANADA!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## joanhallhovey

LISTEN TO THE SHADOWS

SOMEONE WAS STALKING HER. NOW HE'S FOUND HER...

When artist Katie Summers emerged from a four-day coma, she remembered all too vividly the horror of that night - the terrifying dead eyes that had stared back at her in the rear view mirror, causing her to crash her car. But nobody believed her. Even the enigmatic and disturbingly attractive psychiatrist, Dr. Jonathan Shea, implied that she had made the whole thing up. Or dreamed it.

Released from the hospital, still weak from her ordeal, Katie took a taxi to her remote farmhouse on Black Lake. Darkness had already fallen. There was only the wind in the trees to greet her...and the cold and empty house.

But the house was not quite empty. Something awaited her, upstairs in her bedroom. Something with cold, dead eyes...

"Joan Hall Hovey packs a terrifying punch as her first novel, 'Listen to the Shadows', spins a chilling tale of revenge, murder and madness..." Jill M. Smith - Rave Reviews, N.Y.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

joanhallhovey said:


> LISTEN TO THE SHADOWS
> 
> SOMEONE WAS STALKING HER. NOW HE'S FOUND HER...
> 
> When artist Katie Summers emerged from a four-day coma, she remembered all too vividly the mirror of that night - the terrifying dead eyes that had stared back at her in the rear view mirror, causing her to crash her car. But nobody believed her. Even the enigmatic and disturbingly attractive psychiatrist, Dr. Jonathan Shea, implied that she had made the whole thing up. Or dreamed it.
> 
> Released from the hospital, still weak from her ordeal, Katie took a taxi to her remote farmhouse on Black Lake. Darkness had already fallen. There was only the wind in the trees to greet her...and the cold and empty house.
> 
> But the house was not quite empty. Something awaited her, upstairs in her bedroom. Something with cold, dead eyes...
> 
> "Joan Hall Hovey packs a terrifying punch as her first novel, 'Listen to the Shadows', spins a chilling tale of revenge, murder and madness..." Jill M. Smith - Rave Reviews, N.Y.


Way to go, Joan!!!


----------



## rachel-abbott

Only the Innocent was launched in the US on Tuesday, 5th February.

By the following day, it was #1 in British Detectives!

The current rankings (8th February) are :

#1 British Detectives
#22 Suspense
#31 Thriller

And it's still only $2.99 !!










These are rankings for the Kindle version, but it is also available in paperback and audio formats.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs is still in the free Top 100 in the UK...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,382 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

rachel-abbott said:


> Only the Innocent was launched in the US on Tuesday, 5th February.
> 
> By the following day, it was #1 in British Detectives!
> 
> The current rankings (8th February) are :
> 
> #1 British Detective
> #22 Suspense
> #31 Thriller
> 
> And it's still only $2.99 !!
> 
> Nice going, Rachel & Gayle!  BTW, my Cries of Vampira saga has stormed back into the U.K. top 100! Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,187 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Z9DE4S  Also, No Panties Fridays is ON FIRE in Canada! #Amazon #Canada: #69 in #Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies http://www.amazon.ca/Panties-Fridays-Collection-Flipper-ebook/dp/B008N2PAUM/ #erotica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are rankings for the Kindle version, but it is also available in paperback and audio formats.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DreamWeaver said:


> The Right Side of the Fairway is currently #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports!


Kudos, Ric! 
Btw, just got some great news myself! 
A new bestsellers record for The Cries of Vamira Saga THANKS U.K. #VAMPIRE Fans! #15 in #Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Z9DE4S


----------



## vizzle

So the book I released 5 days back is #100 right now on Science Fiction > High Tech and that's so awe-inspiring (for me). I'm really happy about it, even though I know it might be off the list as soon as the ranking updates again.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158595011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_6_last#5


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

vizzle said:


> So the book I released 5 days back is #100 right now on Science Fiction > High Tech and that's so awe-inspiring (for me). I'm really happy about it, even though I know it might be off the list as soon as the ranking updates again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158595011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_6_last#5


Awesome. Congratulations Vizzle!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Calling Crow clawed its way back up onto the list:

#86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American


----------



## wolfrom

I cannot believe this is happening. Couldn't happen to a less deserving guy. 



#3,540 Paid in Kindle Store
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#62 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Paul & Regan, BRAVO!


----------



## wolfrom

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Paul & Regan, BRAVO!


Thanks! I'm a grinning fool... it's pretty sad, since I'm well known as being a miserable ass.


----------



## D/W

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Kudos, Ric!
> Btw, just got some great news myself!
> A new bestsellers record for The Cries of Vamira Saga THANKS U.K. #VAMPIRE Fans! #15 in #Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Z9DE4S


Thanks, Sean! And congratulations on your success with _The Cries of Vampira Saga!_



wolfrom said:


> I cannot believe this is happening. Couldn't happen to a less deserving guy.
> 
> 
> 
> #3,540 Paid in Kindle Store
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
> #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #62 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


Wow! That's fantastic!


----------



## nikkarina

My book is #100 in its genre! I am doing a freebie today ! Love it! #5,010 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

nikkarina said:


> My book is #100 in its genre! I am doing a freebie today ! Love it! #5,010 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


Congratulations, Nikkarina! =)


----------



## wolfrom

DreamWeaver said:


> Wow! That's fantastic!


This is completely surreal:

#541 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Harriet Schultz

From Amazon UK:

LUST AND HONOR
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #115 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#86 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#89 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Shockingly still going strong the U.K. with Cries of Vampira in top 100 paid!!  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Stella S. Fitzsimons said:


> Since I don't think it will stay there long, I might as well share this now.
> The Plantation, my YA dystopia today:
> 
> #3 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
> #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


Way to go, Stella!!!


----------



## Simplewriter

I'm blown away by how well my books are doing during my Free run. (There may be a seperate category here for Free, if so, I'll remove my post and place it there) 

Protect Whom?
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #702 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

The Cholorza Outbreak

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,241 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## J.R. Thomson

A client of mine is #49 right now... amazing


----------



## nikkarina

Wow! My rank has changed quite a bit from the first time I posted in here. My book has been going free for two days now and here is my ranking: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #265 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
In the UK im #39 in action and adventure and #44 in Romantic suspense. Who knows maybe i'll break into that legendary top 100 free ... That would be amazing!


----------



## Shinteetah

So excited to be able to post this.  Has been in at least Top 20 in Kindle category since day after release!

*Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out: Training the Crazy Dog from Over the Top to Under Control*

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Training
#21 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Dogs > Training










On Amazon bestseller lists since its release! Sold over 1000 copies in its first 28 days! Check out why this book is being recommended by trainers, vets, and behaviorists all over the country!

_"This is definitely going to be one of my go to books for dog training clients. It's well written, humorous, and breaks things down into simple steps. The anecdotes and analogies make it straight forward and easy to understand, without needing a degree in psychology."_


----------



## Incognita

I'm currently doing a 99¢ promo on _Dragon Rose_ (fantasy romance) and am very happy with my rankings after the first day:

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## Shinteetah

ChristinePope said:


> I'm currently doing a 99¢ promo on _Dragon Rose_ (fantasy romance)


I just sampled and bought it.


----------



## DanaRoquet

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,645 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#86 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
Out of the Past


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations to all of our most recent thread posters...we couldn't be happier for your sales success!  

Looks like my erotica series 'No Panties Fridays' is heating up a top 100 chart in Japan.  So grateful! 

Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: Kindleストア 有料タイトル - 3,366位 (Kindleストア 有料タイトルのベストセラーを見る) 2 位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Hi,
thanks for this.

My book, The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China

is in the Top 100 in 3 categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #89,303 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Books > Travel > Asia > Indonesia > General
    #16 in Books > Travel > Asia > Vietnam
    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Alternative Medicine > Massage


----------



## James Calbraith

If at least one of my books is not in Top 100 for Alternate History, I'm starting to get worried  But I dream of breaking the Epic Fantasy category, and that only happened once so far, and lasted only three days


----------



## tallulahgrace

My latest, ANSON, is #21 on Amazon's Hot New Releases List for Psychological Thrillers. So excited!



Tallulah


----------



## Incognita

Shinteetah said:


> I just sampled and bought it.


Wow, thank you! 

Moved up some overnight; now I'm here:

#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

tallulahgrace said:


> My latest, ANSON, is #21 on Amazon's Hot New Releases List for Psychological Thrillers. So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Tallulah


Now that's double awesome! Kudos, Tallulah!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Calling Crow is having a good day.  Maybe the price...

#82 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American


----------



## [email protected]

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Not sure. I chose my categories through the KDP site. Outside of that, who knows what other factors come into play on Amazon. I'm not sure if any has all the answers, but it's sure fun to rank in the Top 100 in any category!!


Does everything in this thread pertain to self publ? I'm published through an indie, Gypsy Shadow Publishing, and I can count my sales on fingers and toes (since Aug). How do you do it?


----------



## Guest

Well, After Eternity made it to #4 in Epic Fantasy after all (hey, its MC does embody the term EPIC warrior with epic feats...) but the promo is over now...


----------



## tallulahgrace

Thank you! It's still hanging in at 21!



SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Now that's double awesome! Kudos, Tallulah!


----------



## Incognita

[email protected] said:


> Does everything in this thread pertain to self publ? I'm published through an indie, Gypsy Shadow Publishing, and I can count my sales on fingers and toes (since Aug). How do you do it?


I don't have a solid answer for you, but my first three books were through a small press (Pink Petal Books). I decided to self-pub after that, and those titles have sold vastly more copies, mostly through leveraging via KDP Select. It's something to think about. The people at PPB are great, but I just have more control over my promos with the self-pubbed books.

And here's where _Dragon Rose_ stands now:

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #30,712 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical




Going strong, feeling that Canadian love. THANK YOU, FANS! ♥
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,769 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## JDHallowell

James Calbraith said:


> If at least one of my books is not in Top 100 for Alternate History, I'm starting to get worried  But I dream of breaking the Epic Fantasy category, and that only happened once so far, and lasted only three days


I feel your pain, James. I'm in roughly the same boat, except that "epic fantasy" is the lowest category my books are listed in. I've only touched those rarefied heights a few times, and then only briefly, but I come maddeningly close on a regular basis.


----------



## phil1861

Thanks to an ENT and KindleBoards bargain book promo on Monday, I woke yesterday to

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #817 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

for They Met at Shiloh. This is better than in the hey day of Select last Feb before the algo change.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

phil1861 said:


> Thanks to an ENT and KindleBoards bargain book promo on Monday, I woke yesterday to
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #817 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
> 
> for They Met at Shiloh. This is better than in the hey day of Select last Feb before the algo change.


Congratulations, Phil! Got a little good news of my own! 

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12, 167 Paid in Kindle Store #22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## robwhite247

THE FIX has performed best so far selling 300 copies in 48hrs. Best position #5 Action and Adventure #170 all paid in store. (UK only)

DIRTY has had no promo so far but has sold 60 copies in 48hrs. Best position #14 Murder Mystery #2682 all paid in store (UK only)


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

robwhite247 said:


> THE FIX has performed best so far selling 300 copies in 48hrs. Best position #5 Action and Adventure #170 all paid in store. (UK only)
> 
> DIRTY has had no promo so far but has sold 60 copies in 48hrs. Best position #14 Murder Mystery #2682 all paid in store (UK only)


That's EPIC, Rob!! Big congrats! $$$


----------



## JDHallowell

robwhite247 said:


> THE FIX has performed best so far selling 300 copies in 48hrs. Best position #5 Action and Adventure #170 all paid in store. (UK only)
> 
> DIRTY has had no promo so far but has sold 60 copies in 48hrs. Best position #14 Murder Mystery #2682 all paid in store (UK only)


Those are amazing numbers! Congratulations!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,698 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Pai
in Kindle Store)#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical 
NO PANTIES FRIDAYS still providing pre-Valentine's day erotic romance!
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,366 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
 ♥


----------



## davidhaynes

Mask of the Macabre -UK Ranking only.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,164 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#13 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories 

I only just found this thread,  was at number 3 yesterday sandwiched between Poe and Lovecraft. Woohooo.

Although only one sale on .COM

No-one seems to like old fashioned horror stories over here, zombies seem to be the order of the day.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

davidhaynes said:


> Mask of the Macabre -UK Ranking only.
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,164 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #13 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
> 
> I only just found this thread, was at number 3 yesterday sandwiched between Poe and Lovecraft. Woohooo.
> 
> Although only one sale on .COM
> 
> No-one seems to like old fashioned horror stories over here, zombies seem to be the order of the day.


Congratulations, David!


----------



## otterific

*Come Home to Me *(Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series, book 1)

current ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #493 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
#2 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Westerns


----------



## Pamela

The Popularity lists for category are a little different than the Best Seller lists.

Deadly Memories is 48 in the top 100 in Popularity for Romantic Suspense.


----------



## J.R. Thomson

Another client of mine is currently very high up.. right now at #7 overall in the free Kindle store!  I'm really hoping she
hits the #1 spot


----------



## Cappy

'Vows To Kill' just squeezed into the UK top 100 hard boiled detectives...


----------



## MartinStanley72

My crime thriller The Gamblers is currently free and sits:

#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled in the UK

and

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled in the US

Woohoo!


----------



## Adele Ward

Diary of a Provincial Lesbian by V.G. Lee, which I edit, is #41 in the US for literary fiction and #14 in the UK for literary fiction. It's also in lesbian and is also comedy. I'm really pleased to see it do well in the US as we're in the UK.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations today's top 100 posters!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I love whatever's happened to drive sales and buzz for my novel in the U.K, especially since a sequel will be published in March. 

Legacy of the Highlands has its highest rank ever on Amazon.UK today!

#1550 paid in kindle store
#38 in Kindle Store > Books >Fiction>Romance>Romantic Suspense
#39 in Books > Fiction> Romance > Thrillers & Suspense


----------



## phil1861

Thanks to Harvey's Bargain Book mention, still hanging around 5 days later.


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,662 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#26 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#52 in Books > History > Americas > United States > 19th Century


----------



## Anne Frasier

Thrilled and shocked that my memoir (The Man Who Left) is in the Top 100 Paid in both Amazon and B&N. 

#81 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women


----------



## Megan Duncan

I love this thread! Congrats to all!

My YA Paranormal Romance, Savor, is currently at this in the US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QJ6P9K 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #602 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal

And in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #760 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


----------



## Dakota Franklin

NASCAR FIRST (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
455 pages of thrills for $2.99

US
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#24 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

UK
#12 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports > NASCAR
#88 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​


----------



## Nigel Mitchell

Dakota Franklin said:


> NASCAR FIRST (RUTHLESS TO WIN)
> 455 pages of thrills for $2.99
> 
> US
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
> #24 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
> 
> UK
> #12 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports > NASCAR
> #88 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports​


Very impressive!


----------



## Starfire

I'm pretty thrilled that Angelic Encounters is currently at:

#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Angels

EEEEEeee!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

NO PANTIES FRIDAYS getting erotica love in Japan!! ♥
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,323 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Romance > Anthologies#127 in Kindle Store > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy#1590 in Kindle Store > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A reminder to folks that links to your books in celebratory threads are no longer considered celebration but promotion.  Which, of course, is only allowed in the Book Bazaar.  

Most everyone is pretty good about this, but I know we have a lot of new folk who may not be aware, hence the reminder.  I've gone back about a week and removed links, but I'll keep a better eye on this thread--I'd hate to have to use my lovely yellow cattleprod on anyone, LOL!

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Guest

Going Under just reached #55 in Crime/Thrillers/Suspense in the UK, which isn't bad for an unplanned single free day.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Over a year and a half since publication, _HUNTER_ continues to sell well. As of this moment (while I'm busy writing sequels), it's still in the Top 100 of the Kindle "Men's Adventure" category. Meanwhile, the audiobook edition is also doing very well -- currently in the Top 100 of Audible.com's "Espionage" bestseller list.

Thanks to all of you who have supported and encouraged me as I've successfully (if unexpectedly) launched this exciting new career.


----------



## Adele Ward

Diary of a Provincial Lesbian by V.G. Lee is 27 in the US for literary fiction, 9 in the UK for literary fiction, NUMBER 1 IN CANADA!! for lesbian fiction, number 6 in Germany for lesbian fiction. The gay and lesbian category in the UK isn't working properly this weekend unfortunately for some reason, and it doesn't seem to show up so well in the US.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #24,235 Paid in Kindle Store #68 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

The Cries Of Vampira Saga Complete Collection ♥


----------



## Margaret Evans Porter

#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories 

Jumping in and out of the Top 100 Short Stories tonight! 

My first time on the paid list. A couple of weeks ago I was #14 for a different novella in the Free list.


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on breaking into a paid top 100 category, Margaret!


----------



## SBJones

Apparently there is a Steampunk category now and my third book, Sentinel, is on it.  I hope the other two join it.

#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## Not Here Anymore

One day after my new release, Secretive, came out: 

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Europe > Great Britain
#14 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > General

Very happy!


----------



## James Maxwell

My first book, Enchantress, is ranked #47 Free overall on Amazon UK. 

Fantasy > Epic > #2 Free
Action & Adventure > #3 Free

My second book, The Hidden Relic, is ranked #987 Paid overall on Amazon UK

Fantasy > Epic > #22 Paid
Action & Adventure > #33 Paid

Enchantress is also in the top 100 in its category on Amazon US

Fantasy > Epic > #78 Free


----------



## Adele Ward

Diary of a Provincial Lesbian has managed to stay in the rankings since reverting to 'paid' status after the giveaway. It's in the top 100 for both humour and literary fiction and sold 40 copies in a day.


----------



## CathleenShaffer

#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Death & Grief 
An hour ago my book was 90 but as we all know, it could be off the top 100 in an hour. My book is called Widows Like Me, it is a short article actually of 25 pages. I have been as high as 35 recently but I am in a small niche category. I don't know how to put the cover up on here though, am trying to learn the ropes of doing that.


----------



## Adele Ward

The admins helped me get my covers displayed for US and UK. I didn't manage it. It's worth asking an admin for help. Getting into the top 100 is a great step and the downloads increase once you get to that point as you're more visible. Congratulations.


----------



## HannahParry

Just found out Isabella Rockwell's War is

#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense   

I am thrilled and am trying not to push refresh too many times per hour.  In fact, I am stepping away from the computer right now...

Good luck to everyone else and congratulations too!!


----------



## Kwalker

Cornerstone is currently #18 in Fantasy and Futuristic Romance!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is back on the US kindle best-sellers list for Epic Fantasy!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## scottmarlowe

Here's where The Five Elements is at thanks to ENT:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,352 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #17 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths
    #44 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy & Magic
    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Scott!

Great numbers!

Dragon Fate is still inching up:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## scottmarlowe

JDHallowell said:


> Congratulations, Scott!
> 
> Great numbers!
> 
> Dragon Fate is still inching up:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


Thank you, sir, and nice numbers yourself!


----------



## Andre Jute

It's that time of the year again. If you want to join my party at the actual race -- from the safety of your armchair, of course! -- this is the page here on KB with the info.

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
4th straight year on the international bestseller lists*​
Amazon Bestsellers USA 
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Amazon Bestsellers UK 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
#5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations all. Keep posting your top 100 success, but without links! 

THE CRIES OF VAMPIRA SAGA U.K. SALES! 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,815 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#87 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## DanaRoquet

Out of the Past by Dana Roquet

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,625 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#97 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

Thanks
Dana


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, Andre, that's quite a list! Your book appears to have something of the endurance and performance of an Iditarod dog.

Dragon Fate is still hanging on:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,317 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andrew McCoy

JDHallowell said:


> Wow, Andre, that's quite a list! Your book appears to have something of the endurance and performance of an Iditarod dog.


Here's another dog Andre trained that won't give up. Fortunately I own a half share in it!

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
**in its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller*​
*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European
n°15 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

*ETC*


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, Andrew and Andre, very impressive!

Dragon Fate is heading back up the charts this evening:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,536 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andre Jute

JDHallowell said:


> Wow, Andrew and Andre, very impressive!
> 
> Dragon Fate is heading back up the charts this evening:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,536 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)


Dragon Fate looks like it could turn into a long tail book. Those often don't have the flash kudos of books overall ranked under 1000, but over time they often earn more. Can you identify what you did to send it on its mery way up the charts?


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Greetings, Andre.

And speaking of the long tail, steady sales over the long haul works just fine especially when the title continues to sell in both Kindle and print 

and without gimmicks and giveaways.

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#25 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Zack Hamric

After a year of absolutely no promotion, I started a 3 day free promotion of Blank Slate topping out at #37 on the Free list. It looks like there's a nice bounce now that I'm back on the Paid list... 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,488 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Adventures 
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Adventures 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Andre Jute said:


> Dragon Fate looks like it could turn into a long tail book. Those often don't have the flash kudos of books overall ranked under 1000, but over time they often earn more. Can you identify what you did to send it on its mery way up the charts?


Dragon Fate's sales rank has been bouncng around between 4,000 and 7,000 ever since the sequel, Dragon Blade, was released back in December, and the influx of new readers around that release resulted in greatly increased discoverability and in Dragon Fate picking up a fair number of good reviews. I think there were a few fortuitiously timed link shares, mostly by other people, that made the difference in getting it really moving up this week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,403 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#88 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SawyerBennett

Just published Off Sides on Friday and set it for free run on Saturday.  I'm at #34 in top 100 free list. No clue what that means though.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## JDHallowell

SawyerBennett said:


> Just published Off Sides on Friday and set it for free run on Saturday. I'm at #34 in top 100 free list. No clue what that means though.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


It means lots of people are downloading your book, and that you might start showing up in "also bought" lists soon. It's excellent. Congratulations!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Possibly the highest this book has made it so far:

THE UNCENSORED MASSAGE: THAILAND, INDONESIA, VIETNAM, and CHINA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #56,410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Books > Travel > Asia > Vietnam
    #8 in Books > Travel > Asia > Indonesia > General
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Alternative Medicine > Massage

Thank you.


----------



## DanaRoquet

Out of the Past by Dana Roquet

Still hanging on. Been pretty consistantly in the top 100 for most of February.

6:10 2/25/2013

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#75 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

Thanks
Dana


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations all...keep sharing your wins and inspiring us all!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate has remained on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list for the past four days:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,728 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

Edit: It bounced back up tonight, and currently stands at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,222 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#89 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 

This is the highest ranking it's ever had, as far as I know.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series)) [Kindle Edition]

FREE FOR ALL...LITERALLY!


----------



## Bree Roberts

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #266 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)    

#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Guest

No idea how this has come to happen today, but here's where my book is at:


    #1 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

And Book 2":


    #5 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Awesome numbers, Stella!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still hanging on...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,626 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Guest

JDHallowell said:


> Awesome numbers, Stella!


Thanks, JD! You're doing pretty awesome yourself!


----------



## JDHallowell

Thanks, Stella!

Dragon Fate is still there - 9 days straight.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,622 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## JezStrider

For Vampire's Eve in the UK. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,835 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Books > Fantasy > Vampires
#53 in Books > Fantasy > Paranormal
#75 in Books > Fantasy > Romance


----------



## JDHallowell

Wonderful rank, JezStrider!

Dragon Fate is still bouncing around the 4000 mark in the Kindle store on Amazon.com.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,229 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Last day free! 

No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series))

#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

It's a good morning for Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,088 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

JDHallowell said:


> It's a good morning for Dragon Fate:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,088 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> #81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


Congratulations, JD!

Freebie listings for me: #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part 2) (The Great Lake State Series)

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
BLOODLINES (The Cries Of Vampira #2)


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Sean!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Under the Knout_ made it to No. 5 on the short fiction bestseller list at Amazon DE (just above Paul Theroux, too) and to No. 46 on the historical fiction bestseller list.

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #9.010 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
Nr. 46 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten
Nr. 46 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Sweetest success, Cora, especially in Denmark! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DPfitzsimons

THE EDEN PROJECT: Humanity's Last Chance

#9 bestseller in Science Fiction Series
#27 bestseller in Science Fiction High Tech

 right at my all time high


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DPfitzsimons said:


> THE EDEN PROJECT: Humanity's Last Chance
> 
> #9 bestseller in Science Fiction Series
> #27 bestseller in Science Fiction High Tech
> 
> right at my all time high


Way to go, DP!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,639 Free in Kindle Store #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part 2) (The Great Lake State Series) [Kindle Edition] 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,820 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

BLOODLINES (The Cries Of Vampira #2) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## JDHallowell

Glynn, the sales of my first book also took off shortly after the release of my second; I think that what you are seeing is common.

Dragon Blade just joined Dragon Fate on the Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list:

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,303 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,626 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## CoraBuhlert

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Sweetest success, Cora, especially in Denmark! Congratulations!!!


Germany actually, but thanks.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

CoraBuhlert said:


> Germany actually, but thanks.


Forgive me. Yes, Germany...still patiently expecting my first sales from there.


----------



## christopherruz

I wish I'd seen this thread two days ago, when I was #85 in Dark Fantasy


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

christopherruz said:


> I wish I'd seen this thread two days ago, when I was #85 in Dark Fantasy


All good, Christopher. We'll just back date your congratulations! Great job!!!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Christopher! 

Dragon Fate is having a good day again today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,188 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#92 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Alan Petersen

I'm barely in... coming in at #100 in political fiction.  It's my first fiction book, so it's exciting to see it up there.


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Alan! It is exciting.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Alan Petersen said:


> I'm barely in... coming in at #100 in political fiction.  It's my first fiction book, so it's exciting to see it up there.


BRAVO, ALLAN! 

Freebie ranks for me: 
Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part 2) (The Great Lake State Series)

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

BLOODLINES (The Cries Of Vampira #2)

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## DanaRoquet

In the top #100 for 36 days for Time Travel Romance on Amazon

Out of the Past by Dana Roquet

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,995 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#94 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DanaRoquet said:


> In the top #100 for 36 days for Time Travel Romance on Amazon
> 
> Out of the Past by Dana Roquet
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,995 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
> #94 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


Way to go, Dana!


----------



## hardnutt

Hi Sean

Thanks for this offer. Here are my top 100 books:

LOVE LIES BLEEDING #8 in my Rafferty & Llewellyn procedural series (Was #1!):
LOVE LIES BLEEDING WED 6 MARCH 2013 2.47 P M (GMT) AMAZON SALES RANKINGS
#359 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > British Detectives
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

DYING FOR YOU #6 in my Rafferty series:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,177 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

DEAD BEFORE MORNING #1 in my Rafferty series:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,466 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#32 in Books > Literature & Fiction > British > Humor & Satire

RELUCTANT QUEEN Historical Novel:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76,337 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World > Renaissance
#58 in Books > History > Renaissance
Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/XhBgOt 
Amazon.co.uk: http://bit.ly/VavHaB


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow. Congratulations, hardnutt. That's what I'd call a multitude of top 100's! You should feel like you're flying over the clouds now! 

BREAKING NEWS FOR ME! First time in a USA TOP 100 LIST for my erotica series! No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series))  
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,431 Paid in Kindle Store #100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## Millard

Any British person will know how exciting this is.

(Travel Writing)










"He's on the ropes! I've got him on the ropes!"


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, Millard! Enjoy your run.


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Dana, Millard, Sean, and hardnutt!

Dragon Fate is still hanging on...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,992 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Keep your streak going, JD!!!


----------



## Millard

Millard said:


> Any British person will know how exciting this is.
> 
> (Travel Writing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's on the ropes! I've got him on the ropes!"


Since the last time I checked, it's updated again. Now I'm #26 in Travel Writing, 3 places below Karl Pilkington. Guys, I think we need a big sales push, because I'm currently losing to the most famous dunce in the world. LET'S DO THIS THING.


----------



## Ardin

I LOOOVE Carl Pilkington. Going to watch Derek tonight!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow, KB FAM...My No Panties Fridays:Riley's Secret is 'TAKING OFF' worldwide!  Yesterday, for the first time, it hit the Top 100 USA paid chart for Fantasy-Anthologies. Today, more TOP 100'S in the U.K. & CANADA! Grateful!!! ♥

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,165 Paid in Kindle Store #58 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Panties-Fridays-Part-ebook/dp/B008G3N5DM/

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,442 Paid in Kindle Store #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Anthologies
http://www.amazon.ca/No-Panties-Fridays-Part-ebook/dp/B008G3N5DM


----------



## KC75

Whoooooo. Cruxim is #41 in the Top 100 for Books>Romance>Gothic http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/276240011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_3_last#3


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Nice work, Karin. Congrats!


----------



## stacyjuba

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is on a few lists thanks to a boost from E-Reader News Today and a 99 cent sale:

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Historical
    #8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical
    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Stacy!


----------



## adamus

My book, Tellstones: Runic Divination in the Welsh Tradition, is at #36 on the Amazon Bestsellers list for Rune Books!

Of course, I totally saw this coming!

http://www.amazon.com/Tellstones-Runic-Divination-Tradition-ebook/dp/B0053YPQ0W


----------



## benji smith

The Kindle version of my book Abandoned Ship: An intimate account of the Costa Concordia shipwreck is currently on three different best-seller lists:

_#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Cruises
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Essays & Travelogues_

Hooray!!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations,  Adamus and Benji!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Adamus and BenjiSmith!


----------



## Heather Walsh

Thanks to a BookBub ad! I know it won't last, but  for now

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #309 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
    #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Hey, Heather, you never know. Big congrats!


----------



## JDHallowell

hwalshwriter said:


> Thanks to a BookBub ad! I know it won't last, but  for now
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #309 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
> #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


Stunning numbers, just wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## JDHallowell

I forgot to mention Dragon Fate is

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,850 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

15th day in a row on the Kindle Epic Fantasy top 100 list.


----------



## Heather Walsh

I can't believe it, but I ended up making it to #100 thanks to BookBub!

    Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
        #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
        #6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
        #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

hwalshwriter said:


> I can't believe it, but I ended up making it to #100 thanks to BookBub!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


HEATHER, what a breathless 36 hours you've had! This is so impressive. Top 100 All-Amazon CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Heather Walsh

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> HEATHER, what a breathless 36 hours you've had! This is so impressive. Top 100 All-Amazon CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thank you, Sean! I can't tell you how many times I have hit refresh on my stats


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

hwalshwriter said:


> Thank you, Sean! I can't tell you how many times I have hit refresh on my stats


I can only imagine. Your success has convinced me to try them out, but I'm torn over which book and genre to experiment with first. I'm leaning towards Romance. Quick question:While in the Top 100, how many screenshots did you take of that moment? Ha, ha!


----------



## Heather Walsh

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> I can only imagine. Your success has convinced me to try them out, but I'm torn over which book and genre to experiment with first. I'm leaning towards Romance. Quick question:While in the Top 100, how many screenshots did you take of that moment? Ha, ha!


Trust me I was torn about taking the chance, too. 220 dollars is a lot of money for an ad! But you can't win if you don't play, right?

This is the best part--I was only in the top 100 for about a couple of hours and it was very early, like 3am - 5am. But I was awake thanks to my 1-yr-old. There's one of the few upsides to a teething toddler! I took a few screenshots and then fell back asleep. Ha.

Keep us posted on how you fare with your ad if you do decide to do it!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

hwalshwriter said:


> Trust me I was torn about taking the chance, too. 220 dollars is a lot of money for an ad! But you can't win if you don't play, right?
> 
> This is the best part--I was only in the top 100 for about a couple of hours and it was very early, like 3am - 5am. But I was awake thanks to my 1-yr-old. There's one of the few upsides to a teething toddler! I took a few screenshots and then fell back asleep. Ha.
> 
> Keep us posted on how you fare with your ad if you do decide to do it!


That's awesome. Yes, the pricing between romance and young adult is very wide. Might go young adult first. Will keep all posted if I do. Congratulations again!


----------



## Heather Walsh

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> That's awesome. Yes, the pricing between romance and young adult is very wide. Might go young adult first. Will keep all posted if I do. Congratulations again!


Sean, they told me that they no longer allow you to run an ad in more than one category. So I'd pick the one you think you'll have the best shot with. romance has so many more subscribers. Maybe it will be worth the extra money?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

hwalshwriter said:


> Sean, they told me that they no longer allow you to run an ad in more than one category. So I'd pick the one you think you'll have the best shot with. romance has so many more subscribers. Maybe it will be worth the extra money?


Advice noted. Thanks Heather! So, what's your next step with your bestseller?


----------



## Heather Walsh

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Advice noted. Thanks Heather! So, what's your next step with your bestseller?


My Select is up in mid April. I need to decide if I should keep it in there or not. I'm leaning toward keeping it in, but we'll see what the next month brings!


----------



## KOwrites

Having a bit of a run with _When I See You_ on Amazon this weekend. I'm in the middle of blog tour and that might be helping. It's been a tough climb back up the best seller list on American Drama, since I left Select in early January 2013. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,972 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States
#54 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still on the list...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,376 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## sarahdalton

Yay, I'm back in a top #100 after weeks of dropping out of it:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,924 Paid in Kindle Store 
#95 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

Clinging on by my fingertips


----------



## JDHallowell

sarahdalton said:


> Yay, I'm back in a top #100 after weeks of dropping out of it:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,924 Paid in Kindle Store
> #95 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
> 
> Clinging on by my fingertips


Congratulations for making it back in! And keep hanging on!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still at

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,236 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

BTW, Adamus - I saw that Tellstones hit the bestsellers list for divination over in the UK, as well. Congratulations again!


----------



## ElHawk

Last summer The Sekhmet Bed spent two straight months in a couple of different Top 100 lists, including All Books/Historical Fiction (Historical Fiction is hard enough to break into in just the Kindle lists, let alone all books!)  Today is the first day of its 3-day free run on KDP Select, because I have finally released its sequel, The Crook and Flail.  The Sekhmet Bed is currently sitting at #34 in Kindle/Fiction/Family Life, the highest rank it has achieved to date.  Woot!


----------



## Shane Murray

JDHallowell said:


> Dragon Fate is still at
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,236 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> 
> BTW, Adamus - I saw that Tellstones hit the bestsellers list for divination over in the UK, as well. Congratulations again!


Grats! And thanks for the inspiration


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratuations, ElHawk! 
Best of luck with the promotion.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats to Elhawk and JD!


----------



## Colin Taber

My new release The United States of Vinland has settled into the Alternate and Alternative History Top 100s. 
It's great to finally have this pup out there tumbling in the yard! 

#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#79 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wonderful news, Colin. Kudos!! 

My erotica series 'No Panties Fridays' continuously returns to the U.K. top 100. I hope it remains there now...as well as in the USA and Canada!  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,633 Paid in Kindle Store #46 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories


----------



## George Berger

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,731 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

..._in Canada_.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Great work, George!


----------



## Andre Jute

I'm at the races this week. Fluffy, below, cordially invites you to come join me.​
​
IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
4th straight year on the international bestseller lists​
Amazon Bestsellers USA 
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers UK 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
#12 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
#5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#50 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#51 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND
Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Andre Jute said:


> I'm at the races this week. Fluffy, below, cordially invites you to come join me.​
> ​
> IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
> 4th straight year on the international bestseller lists​
> Amazon Bestsellers USA
> #23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Lifestyle & Home > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
> #10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
> #15 in Books > Fiction > Sport
> #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers UK
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
> #20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Sports
> #12 in Books > Fiction > Sport
> #83 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
> #76 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
> #5 in Books > Sports > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
> #5 in Books > Outdoors & Nature > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
> #50 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
> #51 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
> 
> Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND
> Nr. 55 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Sport


Wow, Andre. We salute your success!!!


----------



## Andre Jute

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Wow, Andre. We salute your success!!!


Thanks! Tempus fugit, Sean; seasonal sales tied to the Iditarod race. You're doing well yourself. And your thread, getting on for hundred pages, is a runaway success.



This is what's responsible, the novel's Facebook page during the race.

You'd be amazed how word of mouth multiplies. All the likely fans of this particular book are intensely social. So I do nothing except enjoy the reace and help others find their way through its complications. Zero salesmanship, which suits me fine.


----------



## Heather Walsh

I'm still holding on from my Friday BookBub ad!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #809 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
    #29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
    #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens


----------



## donnajherren

We just put our first Kit novel on sale in anticipation of the second book's release.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #887 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
    #44 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Colin, Sean, George, Heather, and Donna!

Andre, those numbers are wonderful even considering that the race is helping drive them. 

Dragon Fate is bouncing back up a little today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,879 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## ElHawk

Cool...The Sekhmet Bed has gone up to #6 in Family Life, #20 in Historical Fiction, and #400-something in all Kindle free books.  About 500 downloads so far.  Hopefully these nice promotion numbers will carry over into some good sales!


----------



## Andre Jute

JDHallowell said:


> #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


I always like associating with you chaps in the big, popular, high volume categories.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon!
> 18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!
> 
> #Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> WAHOO!!!


Woke this morning to find my latest release (print edition out at the end of month) had entered another top 100 list. I was happy to enter the kindle top 100s again but very surprised to see the third category. I thought it was only for print.


----------



## JDHallowell

Andre Jute said:


> I always like associating with you chaps in the big, popular, high volume categories.


Context is everything. 

Mark, congratulations on moving up into the "all books" list!

Coincidentally...

Dragon Fate's rank right now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,385 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations all. My teen paranormal series 'Jessica Kind' is still scaring up some downloads!  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,433 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature > Short Story Collections#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


----------



## hardnutt

ON TUESDAY 12 MARCH 2013 AT 2.50 P M GREENWICH MEAN TIME (UK)

RELUCTANT QUEEN Historical about Infamous English King, Henry VIII's Little Sister AMAZON.CO.UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,912 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #4 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII
   #97 in Books > History > Europe

RELUCTANT QUEEN (as above) AMAZON.COM
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #166,614 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World > Renaissance

DEAD BEFORE MORNING AMAZON.COM HUMOROUS MYSTERY
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > British > Humor & Satire


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

My Mature YA novel, Bad Apple

    Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #947 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## adamus

Tellstones: Runic Divination in the Welsh Tradition

#61 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Runes


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations Barbara,  Geraldine and Adamus on your recent success!


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story "Recycling" is currently on a FREE promotion, it is in the following top 100 lists:

US #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life

UK #93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

CA #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

As of 3-13, NO PANTIES FRIDAYS SERIES SET ONE is TAKING OFF worldwide!   
U.K. >> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #450 Free in Kindle Store #14 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Adam, Geraldine, Sean, Stephen, and Barbara!



Dragon Fate is on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list for the 20th day in a row.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,080 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andre Jute

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*​
Sharon's post inspired me to check, and I found these new best-seller spots, not bad for a novel about a niche race without any television time in far away Alaska: -- and if my protege Dakota Franklin weren't doing so well with her auto racing books, my sled-dog racing novel would be higher still! All these category sales add up though, as these two weeks is the only time in the year when IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth, admittedly a constant best seller at a lower level, sells as many copies as STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress. This is one of the few peaks in sales across all my books, and all the books for which I have reliable numbers out of Coolmain Press, for which I can point my finger and say with 99% certainty, "That is the cause of the sales bump." (I read clearly spurious explications by people who don't have 1% of my experience, and I just laugh at their naiveté.)

Amazon Best Sellers USA
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#99 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Amazon Bestsellers CANADA
#50 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding
#51 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Winter Sports > Iditarod & Dog-Sledding

Amazon Bestsellers UK
#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#50 in Books > Fiction > Sport
#86 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs

Didn't have time to check any further but that gives you the idea.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats all!

Here's my latest run! WOW!!!

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) [Kindle Edition] USA 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #327 Free in Kindle Store #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) [Kindle Edition] U.K. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #347 Free in Kindle Store #6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate has been in the Top 100 in Kindle Epic Fantasy for 21 days straight.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,004 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Andre Jute

JDHallowell said:


> Dragon Fate has been in the Top 100 in Kindle Epic Fantasy for 21 days straight.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,004 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


JD, what's the gestation period of your dragons? That would be a good target on the bestseller list to aim for!


----------



## donnajherren

This has been a super awesome release day so far!  Everyone has been really great about helping us get the word out about Beyond Control.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
    #59 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Yay, Donna, Salute! For me, strongest freebie giveaway ever!!! 

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #239 Free in Kindle Store #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

What to read after 50 Shades? Here's your only answer!!! Download now!


----------



## JDHallowell

Andre Jute said:


> JD, what's the gestation period of your dragons? That would be a good target on the bestseller list to aim for!


I was thinking of aiming a little higher, Andre. The lifespan of a bonded dragon is typically around 3000 years, and that seemed just about right for a target. 

BTW, 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, JD!


----------



## Andre Jute

JDHallowell said:


> I was thinking of aiming a little higher, Andre. The lifespan of a bonded dragon is typically around 3000 years, and that seemed just about right for a target.
> 
> BTW,
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


Bonded, eh? Is that mealymouthing for "indentured" or "owned".

I'm setting up an Anti-Slavery League. Equal Rights for Dragons!


----------



## TerryS

My latest release, Game of Souls.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,497 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Andre Jute said:


> Bonded, eh? Is that mealymouthing for "indentured" or "owned".


Not at all.



Andre Jute said:


> I'm setting up an Anti-Slavery League. Equal Rights for Dragons!


I'm quite sure that bonded dragons would find this hysterically funny.

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,883 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, Terry and JD!

Here's my latest:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #344 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## kellymcclymer

Blood Angel is:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,328 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror

Not bad for first day free!

My The Fairy Tale Bride is also on the top 100 historical romance list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #562 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## Adam Poe

My wife's first book (in signature below) is currently #27 in the Kindle-US Free section. Hoping to miraculously break to 20 and onto the front page 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Vampires


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Adam, HURRAY for you and your wife!! I wish you the #1 spot today!! 

My NPF series (in signature below) just hit near top 100 free for first time ever! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #164 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Colin Taber

My newest title has been available for 7 days now and is picking up the pace. 

At the moment it has the following top 100 rankings:
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

Overall rank for The United States of Vinland has been just under 10,000. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store). I'm curious to see where it goes during its 30 day new release window.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations,  Colin!


----------



## Colin Taber

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Congratulations, Colin!


Thanks Sean.

The first 2 or 3 days were my own readers buying up, but I think now it's largely new readers.

I'd forgotten how exciting it can be having a new book out there.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Even higher freebie heights for my No Panties Fridays series today!  Highest rankings for me an an author EVER!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #141 Free in Kindle Store #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories

SO GRATEFUL!  TOP 100 FREE LIST TODAY?


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Sean, Kelly, Adam, and Colin!


Dragon Fate is still going strong today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Even higher freebie heights for my No Panties Fridays series set one today! Highest rankings for me an an author EVER!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #141 Free in Kindle Store #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
> 
> SO GRATEFUL! TOP 100 FREE LIST TODAY?


NOW HIGHEST RANKING EVER AGAIN!  NO PANTIES FRIDAYS (SERIES SET ONE)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #129 Free in Kindle Store #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

JDHallowell said:


> Context is everything.
> 
> Mark, congratulations on moving up into the "all books" list!
> 
> Coincidentally...
> 
> Dragon Fate's rank right now:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,385 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
> #93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


Thanks JD. I'm really excited about my newest book. Less than a day later and things are really moving. Here is an update Woohoo!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos to all! Now for me...

NOW HIGHEST RANKING EVER AGAIN!   NO PANTIES FRIDAYS (SERIES SET ONE)Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #102 Free in Kindle Store #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Mark, that's fabuous!

Congratulations, Sean!

Dragon Fate's on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Top 100 for the 24th straight day:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,475 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Guest

Wow, I'm away from the internet for 24 hours and all hell breaks loose!

My newly released scifi novel THE TEARS OF ORION - OPENING MOVES jumped from three sales a day (which I was very happy with) to, well, this:

#6,632 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
   #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
   #68 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

I've sold twice as many books during the past 24 hours than I did in all of March so far combined... I need a drink. A stiff one. 

Edit: Seems now I can also report my first .ca and .es sales ever.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, JD! 

CONGRATS,  SP. I hear you on that need for a celebratory drink!


----------



## Guest

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Way to go, JD!
> 
> CONGRATS, SP. I hear you on that need for a celebratory drink!


Cheers then!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

SPBreit said:


> Cheers then!


Ha, ha! CHEERS!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I need some education.

I'd love to know where my give away this weekend came out as it will pass 6,000 books easily but I am unable to find the instructions to the secret handshake on how to query the Amazon to get the answer.  And  of course we know this is a give way question not sales.

I understand that 6,000 books in a weekend probably won't launch this into the top 1,000 but we are curious.

As a piece of anecdotal information, the other 22 titles have totaled over a 100% sales increase Friday, Saturday and today thus far compared to what the typically average for a Friday, Saturday or Sunday.

Sure would like to find out how the 6,000 + in free books stacks up. Appreciate the ehlp.


----------



## JDHallowell

That's awesome, SP. Congratulations!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bob Kat said:


> I need some education.
> 
> I'd love to know where my give away this weekend came out as it will pass 6,000 books easily but I am unable to find the instructions to the secret handshake on how to query the Amazon to get the answer. And of course we know this is a give way question not sales.
> 
> I understand that 6,000 books in a weekend probably won't launch this into the top 1,000 but we are curious.
> 
> As a piece of anecdotal information, the other 22 titles have totaled over a 100% sales increase Friday, Saturday and today thus far compared to what the typically average for a Friday, Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Sure would like to find out how the 6,000 + in free books stacks up. Appreciate the ehlp.


You'll have to wait and see those results over the next several weeks of your 6, 000 book giveaway. Amazon can't tell you what will be the carryover sales from your promo.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is climbing back up the Kindle Epic Fantasy list, and made it back onto Epic Fantasy Books again tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,429 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 

ETA: 
And it's joined on the Kindle list by Dragon Blade:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,063 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

The Cries Of Vampira Saga!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,456 Free in Kindle Store #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Vampires


----------



## phil1861

They Met at Shiloh after free promo
US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,538 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#22 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#55 in Books > History > Americas > United States > 19th Century

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,898 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas
#48 in Books > History > Military History > Wars, Battles & Campaigns


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Sean and Phil!


Holding relatively steady today so far:

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,417 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 


Dragon Blade:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,085 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Guest

JDHallowell said:


> That's awesome, SP. Congratulations!


Thanks. 

Update:

#1,537 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military


----------



## june1781

Get the True Easter Story in a fun format for your kids. $2.99 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BAJH46I


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

#20 #FREE in #Kindle > Romance > #Vampires The Cries Of Vampira Saga on Amazon!


----------



## tomvondeck

Yes. It's near the top of the New Age ---> Meditation and Yoga categories. Could be #1 in Yoga right now. Oceanic Mind - The Deeper Meditation Training Course. Spent quite some time at #1 in three categories.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

*STARTING OVER*, at the end of the long weekend give away our numbers slipped a bit but we enjoyed most of the weekend in the top 20 overall and at at the top of the cats.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40 Free in Kindle Store
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction

The best part though was the _100% to 200% increase in sales across our other 23 titles_. Plus, we were able to give away like 35,000 + chapters of our newest three books. We're proud of these and their reviews.

Next weekend, a really fun romantic comedy that looks, sounds and smells like _Disney went R Rated_...grab it starting Friday.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

A BRAVO is in order, Bob!!!


----------



## JDHallowell

SPBreit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Update:
> 
> #1,537 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military


Wow, that is wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## davidhaynes

As of this morning, both of my horror shorts are in the top 100 for that category. UK only.

Mask of the Macabre -Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #33,720 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories

Ballet of the Bones -Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,441 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#89 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Short Stories

To me, this is the finest achievement of my writing career so far. It doesn't look like Victorian horror is to the taste of readers in .Com land, alas


----------



## TerryS

Grats Phil, SP, JD, Bob

Game of Souls has also just cracked the top 100 in epic fantasy.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,155 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Terry! 

Epic Fantasy is my favorite list. 

Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,578 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

Dragon Blade:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #30,557 Paid in Kindle Store #23 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) U.K.!!!


----------



## rachel-abbott

I am thrilled to report that my new novel - The Back Road - was launched on Amazon UK on Monday of this week, and within 48 hours it was in the top 100 in the whole of the Kindle Store. 


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #65 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#17 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery

With 5 FIVE STAR reviews already, I am delighted with the response from my readers.


----------



## JDHallowell

Rachel, that's fantastic!

I'm having to content myself with

Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,059 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## KellyHarper

Woohoo! Just published it yesterday, hopefully it's still picking up steam and not peaking! haha

Betrayed

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,761 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#97 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats all! I'm picking up some sexy steam in the U.K.!  

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,829 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#8 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories


----------



## arodera

The current ranking of my books on Amazon.com is:

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) ---> 78 consecutive weeks as 1st on Amazon police thrillers in spanish

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 19,923 Paid in Kindle Store 

    # 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Police Procedural
    # 11 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Thriller
    # 67 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"The rebellion of the soul" ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition) ----> Number 1 overall all Amazon.es in June 2012

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 17.283 Paid in Kindle Store 

    # 2 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Romantic Suspense
    # 47 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"Game of identities" ("Juego de identidades" - Spanish Edition)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 56.578 Paid in Kindle Store 

    # 14 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Mystery
  
"The key to success" ("La llave del éxito" - Spanish Edition)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #257,388 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Computers & Technology > Hardware > Peripherals
    #66 in Books > Libros en español > Computación e internet


----------



## sarahdalton

First day of my free promo and am #9 in Teens - Science Fiction

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,990 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

Hoping it's going to rise a bit more before it ends!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wishing you the best, Sarah. 

Here my freebie:  

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (SERIES COLLECTION 2) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,838 Free in Kindle Store 
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

And here's my paid ranking:

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) U.K.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,656 Paid in Kindle Store 
#5 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories
#89 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## sarahdalton

Yay, The Blemished has gone back up in Amazon.com


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,448 Paid in Kindle Store 
#74 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

I just wish it would change my price back to 2.99 like I asked it to so that I could make more money. Grr!


----------



## brendajcarlton

The Accident at 13th and Jefferson - Book 1 only, (my permafree)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #541 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama > United States 

Thanks to Ed Crotty at onehundredfreebooks.  Thank you Ed.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos, Brenda and  Sarah! 

My latest from the U.K.!  

No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) U.K.Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12, 709 Paid in Kindle Store #5 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories #99 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate has been on the Kindle Epic Fantasy bestsellers list for 28 consecutive days. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,089 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

ETA: and it's climbing back up the charts as the day goes on, now back on the list for all Epic Fantasy Books:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,299 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#95 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 

And tonight it's re-joined on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list by Dragon Blade:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,403 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## JDHallowell

Sean, great numbers! I like your new author pic/avatar a lot, BTW.

Sarah, congratulations! Did you check to make sure that Google Play or one of the other outlets hasn't price matched the discount? 

Brenda, awesome free rankings! Here' s hoping they translate into sales down the line.


Dragon Fate is having a good morning:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,181 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#90 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## GWakeling

Whilst I can't sell in the US at all, .co.uk is being good to me.  

Thanks fellow Brits for picking up Inside Evil!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,087 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Fantasy > Horror
#14 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#30 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary

Geoff


----------



## Randy M.

My novel, Swan Loch, is still at number 2 on the Free Fiction Bestseller List. Been there since 5 PM last night. I imagine it will start dropping soon.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

My first blog collection -- Ramblings of a Very Pale Man: Volume One -- presently is #3 in the Top Free Kindle Store>Kindle eBooks>Humor & Entertainment>Humor>Essays  thanks to a KDP Select free promotion that started yesterday.

The promotion runs through Monday, so we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks JD! CONGRATULATIONS JD, GEOFF, MARK AND RANDY! 

My latest from the U.K.! 

My latest from the U.K.!   No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) U.K.Amazon Bestsellers Rank: Paid in Kindle Store #37 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories


----------



## Austin_Briggs

How to Build a Powerful Writer's Platform in 90 Days:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,503 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing Skills
#100 in Books > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising

Opened my Amazon page after days and days of neglect - and what do I see? My book’s doing quite OK. Yay! 

AND I got a salary increase at my day job. Life’s good today  Wishing the best to everyone reading this!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Awesomeness, Austin!


----------



## lindakovicskow

French Illusions: My Story as An American Au Pair in the Loire Valley

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,238 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Travel > Europe > France > Loire
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Europe > France
#58 in Books > Travel > Europe > France > General


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Geoff, Mark, Randy, Sean, Austin, and Linda!

Dragon Fate is still going strong:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,857 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 
#75 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

My new book Alien Caller just made it into one:

#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera

It's only been out for two weeks so I'm really quite pleased with it.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## John C

Hi
Just joined today and saw this thread so thought I'd make my first post here. Very happy today as my first novella 'Dreams Less Sweet' was published this week and made the top 100s in the UK


#27 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories
#36 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories
Having a good Saturday - hope you all are too


----------



## JDHallowell

I'm very happy for you, Greg and John!

_Dragon Fate_ is on Amazon.com:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,493 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#92 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

...and on the Canadian bestsellers lists for Epic Fantasy Books and Kindle Epic Fantasy today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,691 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

_Dragon Blade _ is on the Amazon.com list today, too:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,234 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## vikeeland

_*First Thing I See*_

#81 in UK Paid Best Sellers Erotica
#99 in USA Paid Best Sellers Erotica


----------



## Dave Dutton

My "How to be a Crafty Cruiser" cruise holidays tips and tricks book is at:

#22 in Books > Travel & Holiday > Speciality Travel > Cruises (Amazon UK)

and 

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Cruises (Amazon US)

It's been as high as number 4.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations to all new and veteran TOP 100 posters. Bravo & keep sharing your inspiring success with us on this thread!


----------



## phil1861

Still doing decently in the UK store after last week's select promo:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,495 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > History > North America > American Civil War > Battles & Campaigns
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas
#85 in Books > History > Military History > Wars, Battles & Campaigns

US:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,536 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#39 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#95 in Books > History > Americas > United States > 19th Century


----------



## krissy

#82 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Short Stories


----------



## Cari Silverwood

My best selling book, out of 11 published!
Great reviews so far too.



#2,054 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

"Take Me, Break Me"
Jodie is scraping the barrel trying to stay afloat. An idea arrives that could rescue her finances and bring her together in a kinky way with a man she never gave up on. She's terrified and fascinated, and tempted as hell.

Capture fantasies rule her eBook. Re-enacting one in a documentary would surely be irresistible viewing to millions of women?

But Jodie and Klaus discover that inside an ordinary man dark desires may lurk. What will win in the end? The man and lover, or the monster?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm a number one bestseller! Okay, so it's only Amazon France, but I'm still flattered. Besides, this is the first time I've ever lost my BBOS in France.


    Classement des meilleures ventes d’Amazon: n°4.309 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
        n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
        n°2 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
        n°48 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## ClaireMarie

Taking His Risk (Year of the Billionaire Part 2)

#833 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#44 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


The bizarre thing about this is that the above is the second in a serial of three. Still pretty thrilling for me.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

How to Build a Powerful Writer's Platform in 90 Days

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,398 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing Skills
#57 in Books > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising

Price - $4.99. I’m thrilled. I’m out of the $0.99 ghetto, haha.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

A Sunday congrats to all!


----------



## DPfitzsimons

At the end of the world, will love be humanity's final mistake? 

--dystopian sci-fi/horror/romance--

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,475 Paid in Kindle Store
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure
#55 in Books > Children's Books > Action & Adventure

Read THE EDEN PROJECT today for just 99 cents.

 CLICK the cover in my signature if you like teen-driven, post-apocalyptic fiction.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, DP!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow busy weekend! Stop visiting here for even a little while, and the posts pile up! Congratulations, everyone! 

Dragon Fate has hit the Kindle Epic Fantasy list every day since Feb. 22nd. Right now, it's at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,367 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Guest

The Tears of Orion has been hovering in the middle ranks of the Space Opera and Military toplist for the past two weeks now.

#7,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#74 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Which kinda puts my lazy behind in a bit of a bind: since I've recouped _all_ the costs involved in publishing the novel already after these two weeks, I have no excuse to loll about and take my time with the sequel.


----------



## Colin Taber

My newest book, *The United States of Vinland: The Landing*, has had a solid launch and is now sitting in 3 top 100s and turning over a steady rate.

#2,115 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

I've worked really hard on this book, so to see so many new readers (and sales) is not only exciting, but a great relief!


----------



## JDHallowell

Excellent news, SP and Colin!

_Dragon Blade_

Amazon.com
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,806 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

Amazon.ca
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,354 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#76 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

rejoined

_Dragon Fate_

Amazon.com
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,668 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

Amazon.ca
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,163 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#66 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list this morning.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Great work all. Here's my new freebie today already in a TOP 100 list!  

The Five Star Reviewed Books Of Sean H. Robertson (Collection 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,481 Free in Kindle Store 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Guest

That's a sight to be proud of, JD.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

No Panties Fridays (Collection.1) #98 in Books > Fantasy > Short Stories #Amazon U.K.


----------



## allanairish

I just did an ENT promo (NOT Book of the Day--just a regular .99 daily promo) for my political thriller, The Faithless, and I'm happy I finally got into the Top 100 for the Political Fiction category. (Still haven't cracked the Top 100 for Thrillers... that's gotta be a hard one to hit.)

#5,829 Paid in Kindle Store 
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Congrats to all in this thread! Very exciting. 

My non-fiction book on Author's Platform is up there for over a week already. Also getting cool reviews from my Library Thing giveaway (gave out 50 copies, already got 5 reviews with more on the way - I'm ecstatic!) 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35,814 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing Skills
#93 in Books > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Advertising

I'm thrilled and also saddened, because my fiction book has sunk to obscurity after I stopped promoting it. 

Huge good karma wishes to all the writers here. Here's to our success.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos to Allan and Austin!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congrats, Allan, Austin, and Sean!

Dragon Fate is now in its 34th consecutive day on the Kindle Epic Fantasy Bestsellers list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Randy M.

My novella Morning Star is still hanging in there.

#858 paid in Kindle Store
#79 in books>Literature and Fiction>Contemporary


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

northwooder said:


> My novella Morning Star is still hanging in there.
> 
> #858 paid in Kindle Store
> #79 in books>Literature and Fiction>Contemporary


Bravo, Randy...kudos to your inspiring book. I hope it soars even higher now!


----------



## allanairish

Dang... I woke up this morning to find that my rankings updated:

#713 Paid in Kindle Store
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## AgnesWebb

WOOT! My debut novel, at #71 in Women's Fiction. ;-) 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,430 Free in Kindle Store 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## PatriceFitz

I haven't even added it to my list of books below, but on Monday I released a new short, "The Sky Used to be Blue: a Silo story," which is based on Hugh Howey's world of WOOL (with his gracious permission, of course).

Here are the stats as of two days later:  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,538 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Short Stories
    #6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies

Briefly, it was even higher -- #1 in the top category above and #3 in the second and third.  Right now it's at 99¢, but I might raise it.  Working on #2 in the "Karma" series.  That one will be titled "Cleaning Up."


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations Patrice, Agnes and Allan on your Top 100 success!


----------



## JezStrider

First day of my free run through March 29th and I'm sitting here:

#111 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

So close to the top 100 and yet so far!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

JezStrider said:


> First day of my free run through March 29th and I'm sitting here:
> 
> #111 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
> 
> So close to the top 100 and yet so far!


Bravo, Jez, crack that TOP 100 AMAZON FREE OVERALL. I hit 102 two weeks ago with my fantasy romance series. Wish you greater success than me!!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Randy, Allan, Agnes, Patrice, and Jez!

Dragon Fate is hanging in there:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,145 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all. Here's my latest freebie!  

The Possession Of Jessica Kind, Teen Cheerleader (Collection 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,765 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


----------



## Cliff Ball

For the first time ever for any one of my paid novels, it's in the top 20.

Times of Trouble: an End Times thriller
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,317 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Cliff and Sean!

Dragon Fate popped back onto the Canadian Kindle Epic Fantasy list again tonight:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #690 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## zil129

WTG you all.  

First time offered free on Kindle.

STARSEED, YA sci-fi fiction--teen aliens in high school. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #946 Free in Kindle Store 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

WTG, ZIL! 

Back to me.  

The Possession Of Jessica Kind, Teen Cheerleader (Collection 1)Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3, 529
Free in Kindle Store #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries, Espionage, & Detectives
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror


----------



## JezStrider

Grats everyone and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Incognita

_Bad Vibrations_ is still hanging on by the skin of its teeth in the Free > Romance > Romantic Suspense category (#99).


----------



## Maya Cross

I have poked my head in here periodically over the last six months and always found it so inspiring, and now I have something to contribute myself! After a few days of promoting my new erotic romance like crazy, I've hit the top 100 for erotica on Amazon. Currently at #81! So exciting.

Congrats to everyone else on your achievements.


----------



## Colin Taber

It's great to see such strong results from the authors above!

My new release, The United States of Vinland, is still moving strong:

#1,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternate History


----------



## JDHallowell

Excellent news, Zil, Sean, Jez, Christine, Maya, and Colin!

Dragon Fate is climbing back up the Amazon.com Kindle Epic Fantasy list today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,779 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

and still hanging on over on the Canadian list:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,081 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go everyone...keep the winning going! Here's my latest: 

No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series)) FREE TODAY ONLY!    

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,442 Free in Kindle Store #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## KOwrites

_When I See You_ is doing well and hit the Top 100 (#80 was the lowest). _She's_ starting to go back up so I thought I would post now. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#16 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Contemporary Women


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Nice work, Catherine!  

Here's mine. 

No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series)) FREE TODAY ONLY! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I'm very excited about my newest book. Its doing really well in the uk


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,013 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military 
#26 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

My Middle Reader novel, Dream Horse

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #48,128 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Horses > Riding
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
    #10 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Horses > Riding


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Accolades to all! Here's mine. 

No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series)) FREE TODAY ONLY! Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Paul Clayton

Strange Worlds seems to be getting a little traction now, which is terrific.  Steampunk.  I think the Free days (2) helped a bit.  Hope it gets some attention.  Later!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #116,371 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos to Maia and Paul!


----------



## davidhaynes

Woohoo! 

I've finally sold some books on .com

Mask of the Macabre
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,680 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Author

Massive day for me. My 2 horror lit books have been floating around the UK charts for a couple of months but only a handful of sales on .com have left me disappointed. I'm as chuffed as a chuffed thing on a chuffed day!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, David,  congratulations!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, it looks like it's a great day for Kboards authors. Congratulations, all!

Dragon Fate is on the Amazon.com Kindle Epic Fantasy list again today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,080 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to keep it rolling, JD!


----------



## legion

New release:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,167 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > African American > Women's Fiction


----------



## Vaalingrade

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,749 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes

I'd also like to complain once again that 'Superhero' is stuck under graphic novels when it is a Spec-fic genre.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

About the best I've done with _An Order of Coffee and Tears_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age

Still cannot seem to break that Top 100 barrier.


----------



## Routhwick

Though my re-issue of Ernest Vincent Wright's _Gadsby_ is losing steam at any rate, a big surprise awaited me yesterday evening:



http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B009NH9RGE said:


> *Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #4,204 Paid in Kindle Store
> #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Literary
> #65 in 洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Literary
> #127 in Kindle Store > Kindle本 > Kindle洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction


That's right: I made my first sale out of Japan (and all that without promoting in their language)! (Sold a copy in Germany last month, but no dice compared to this.) Who's ready to congratulate me this time?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I'm ready, Routhwick. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maya Cross

This is pretty intense. My book has only been out five days, but it's now inside the top 1000 on Amazon overall (#818 at time of writing), and 48 in the erotica category. I have a few blog reviews up, but that's about the extent of promotion at this point (I have some things planned for April). I'm not sure what perfect storm has occurred to drive this title upward so fast, but I seriously can't stop smiling.


----------



## Maya Cross

Routhwick said:


> Though my re-issue of Ernest Vincent Wright's _Gadsby_ is losing steam at any rate, a big surprise awaited me yesterday evening:
> 
> That's right: I made my first sale out of Japan (and all that without promoting in their language)! (Sold a copy in Germany last month, but no dice compared to this.) Who's ready to congratulate me this time?


Wow. Colour me impressed. Congrats!


----------



## Routhwick

And with my first sale of William Wordsworth's "The Recluse" (in none other than the poet's native Britain), I've done it again:



http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C3M44CS said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #42,427 Paid in Kindle Store
> #60 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Travel > Great Britain


Happy Easter, fellows!


----------



## RuthNestvold

My novel Yseult is #1 in Arthurian fiction (and I have to say, I love that little orange banner they put next to your book when you get a #1 slot, even if it is just a niche like mine!): 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Series


----------



## JDHallowell

It looks like Easter has been good to everyone here. Congratulations, all!

I hope that Amazon figures out where "Superhero" belongs, Vaalingrade. I've been unable to convince them to list my _War of the Blades_ books in the "fantasy series" category, even though they know that they are a series and link to the series info from Shelfari on the book pages.

Brian, fingers crossed that you make the move up into the top 100.

Routhwick, I've never made a sale in Japan. I bow to your mastery.

_Dragon Fate_ continues its top 100 streak on the Amazon.com Kindle Epic Fantasy list, now in its sixth week:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,310 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

_Dragon Blade_, the sequel, is on the Amazon.ca lists:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,364 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#54 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Brad__W

I'm quite stunned, last night Amazon finally pricematched my book 'Lexington' as free and downloads blossomed. It is slowing down now but when I woke up today it was this sight that sent me turning to find what other surprises the Easter Bunny left me...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,681 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

  #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
  #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Congrats to everyone else on a wonderful Easter!


----------



## 56139

My next two Junco books are 1 and 2 in hot New Releases Cyberpunk, and Flight and Range are 5 and 6 in Cyberpunk.


----------



## KC75

Whoooot! Yes! 

Cruxim is #3 in Books > Romance > Gothic
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Vampires
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal

Than you Bookbub. I think I love you.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I just read through the last several posts and smiled, because you're all doing great with your books. Massive kudos and please keep sharing!


----------



## wolfrom

My fancy, dancy and dark short story is #44 free for Science Fiction Adventure. Yay!


----------



## Guest

The Nameless Dwarf box set has had a great few days so far this month:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #750 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
#22 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just a quick reminder to our new members that links to your books are not allowed within your posts in this thread.


Celebration, not promotion!

Betsy
KBoards Moderator


----------



## davidhaynes

Woohoo. My second set of Victorian horror tales, Ballet of the Bones is ranked.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,429 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#96 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Author


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all. Here's my latest top 100 paid celebration: 


No Panties Fridays (SERIES SET ONE) U.K.


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #39,728 Paid in Kindle Store #36 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, all!

After a 40-consecutive-day streak, Dragon Fate took a 3-day break from the top 100 in Epic Fantasy, but it's back on the list tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,441 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Maya Cross

I can't use any other word than surreal really, but Locked hit the overall Amazon top 100 a few hours ago. It went as high as #93, before dropping a little. Right now it's:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #99 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#51 in Books > Romance


----------



## Maya Cross

And right as I posted, it slipped out to #101. Oh well. I'll still take it! =)


----------



## Simplewriter

My new, mystery novel, _The Midnight Murdere_r is doing great! Much better than my expectations. I'm hoping to break the Top 100 in ebook fiction!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #174 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


----------



## JumpingShip

Congrats, Maya! Glad you got to see if before it slipped out. The rankings have been so slow to update recently--but only seems to be slow when my books are doing well. When sales start to slip, the rankings update hourly!

Right now I have my duobook of No Good Deed and March Into Hell in the top 100. It was #60 a few hours ago. I'm afraid to look now because I'm sure it's slipping, but ignorance is bliss!

I have another book, Mark Taylor: Genesis, which is currently #59 in Psychological Thrillers.


----------



## Incognita

My new release, _Binding Spell_, is doing pretty well despite basically zero promo. 

#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

And my perma-free book has showed up in this category (which I didn't put it in, so...I have no idea what's going on):

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## Simplewriter

Simplewriter said:


> My new, mystery novel, _The Midnight Murdere_r is doing great! Much better than my expectations. I'm hoping to break the Top 100 in ebook fiction!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #174 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


Sorry, everyone! I think I'm posting in the wrong location. Congrats everyone on being in the Top 100 Paid!


----------



## JDHallowell

Simplewriter said:


> Sorry, everyone! I think I'm posting in the wrong location. Congrats everyone on being in the Top 100 Paid!


Nonsense! We're happy to celebrate with you. Congratulations on being in the top 100 Free!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still there this afternoon:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,223 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## jenminkman

Shadow of Time has been in the Top 100 Paid Kindle > Mythology category for a few days now 
(#85, #57, #51 and now #59)

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-of-Time-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1365279761&sr=8-1&keywords=Minkman


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS* broke into the top 100, but just on Amazon U.K. Love my U.K. readers! Come on, America, it's a good contemporary romantic suspense book (61 reviews, 4.5 star average)!
www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#97 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Thrillers & Suspense
#99 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

My newest title: The Life Tree

Amazon Free Bestsellers: 2367
Occult Horror: #40

An older title of mine: Life of Death

Amazon Free Bestsellers: 1673
Occult Horror: #30
Paranormal: #54

Hopefully after the free promotion runs out, the sales will pick up.


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Jen, Harriet, and Nicholas!


Dragon Fate is on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list again today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,311 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Marie S

My new children's book A Forever Home For Athena just in 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #43,677 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#91 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats


----------



## JDHallowell

That's great, Marie!

Dragon Fate is hanging on:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,299 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos to all of your success stories. Keep them coming!


----------



## JDHallowell

I'll get my celebrating out of the way early, today, then. 

Dragon Fate racked up another day on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,343 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Celebrate on, JD!


----------



## Maya Cross

Locked is still sitting pretty at #3 in erotica, behind two of the Fifty Shades books. I was kind of hoping for a repeat appearance in the top 100 overall (it briefly hit #93 and #97 three or four days ago), but it's impossible to complain about the way it's doing. It's been sliding slowly down the overall ranking (#151 right now), but holding steady at #3 in erotica, which makes me think there's a ton of great books in other genres that have been hitting the store in the last week or two.

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #151 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#64 in Books > Romance

Congrats to everyone else on their success!


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Maya!

Dragon Fate is on the Kindle Epic Fantasy bestsellers list again today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,909 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate has added yet another day to its current streak on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,965 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow, Maya,  next to 50 Shades in paid....awesomeness!!! Congratulations to you and everyone sharing here!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

_The Machine God_ has been hovering in the mid-50s to mid-60s all day on the Steampunk top 100, both bestseller and popular.


----------



## quiet chick writes

My first time ever ranking on any of the lists. I had to stay up late and watch it happen! 



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,579 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life


ETA: and as of this morning:



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #618 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
> #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction


----------



## AriadneW

My little permafree novella Hot For The Boss (Book 1) took off today, pretty exciting watching it 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #554 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Thanks to a 3-day fre promotion, my middle grade ghost story -- "The Psi Squad: Book One" -- is

#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Horror

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Marie S

My vampire historical BOUND BY DEATH (Blood of the Gods, #2) 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,346 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Reincarnation


----------



## kathrynoh

Wow, I never thought I'd be posting on this thread but started a 99 cent promo yesterday and woke up to see this:

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor     

I'm pretty damn happy!


----------



## Alan Petersen

I cracked the Top Best Seller list for "Spy Stories and Tales of Intrigue". I've been trying to get my foot in there, so I'm excited. It;s at the bottom, #80, but made it.


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, it's wonderful to see all the KBers in the top 100 today!

Dragon Fate is way up on the Canadian Epic Fantasy lists this evening:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 

and so is Dragon Blade!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,411 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#66 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations to all those posting your success stories here!


----------



## Isabel Dare

Congratulations to everyone, may your sales fly fast and furious!

My first gay erotica book, Taken By The Minotaur, is #10 in the Gay & Lesbian Erotica Bestsellers list. I love it.

 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,159 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#10 *in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Not sure mine counts since I think it must be a tiny category, but after its free promotion "I am the Great Horse" is currently:

Amazon (.com) Best Sellers Rank: #90,845 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction > Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
   #55 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations

And still going up...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,432 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction > Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
    #30 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, authors, on your success. What a thread!


----------



## SBJones

A good book signing and some decent local press seems to have put my entire trilogy into the top 100 for Steampunk.

Requiem
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Guardian
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Sentinel
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Well done, SB!


----------



## JDHallowell

Katherine, if Amazon counts it, so should you!

Dragon Fate is on the Kindle Epic Fantasy list again tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,574 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic 

Edited to add: Checked on it again when the storms here woke us up around 2:30am Eastern time, and it's climbed higher:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,376 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Fantastic,  JD, may your sales rocket even higher!


----------



## otterific

After a successful BookBub ad, here are my rankings the day after the mailing.


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #125 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Westerns

I was in the top 100 overall for a few glorious hours last night....didn't last long, but still...I'll take it.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Peggy,  that's stunning! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDHallowell

Peggy, very impressive!

Sean, thanks for the good wishes. No rocketing so far this evening, but still hanging in there:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,582 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

You're still in a top 100 category,  JD, which is very awesome!


----------



## JDHallowell

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> You're still in a top 100 category, JD, which is very awesome!


Yes, it is, Sean! I'm very grateful for it anytime I'm in the top 100. Still giving thanks for Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,604 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

My latest release, The War of Stardeon is currently ranked:

    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #21 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure

My first book, Eye of the Moonrat is ranked: 

    #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #83 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

This is really exciting since it has been out of the top 100 for three months now. Hopefully these two will drag the others up with them.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos, JD & Trevor!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is bouncing back a bit this afternoon.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,405 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Anotherdreamer

I finally can post here! Yippee! I have to post this quick before it slips out again...lol. 

The Keepers 

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Urban


----------



## Kathelm

"Smite Me, Oh Dark One" had a spike yesterday.  It peaked at #42 (free epic fantasy).  It's still in the top 100.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations all. I have a freebie in the top 100 today! 

No Panties Fridays Part 1:Riley's Secret ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series)) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,695 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies


----------



## avwrite

Currently #66 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## StrokerChase

avwrite said:


> Currently #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian


Congrats. Your book definitely sounds interesting. Looks like going free with your first offering has helped you.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Times of Trouble
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,117 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
    #30 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Times of Trial
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159,863 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic


----------



## Incognita

_Dragon Rose_ is here:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,382 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

And _Binding Spell_ is having a great free run:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy

It actually got as high as #27 overall but slipped some last night.


----------



## TerryS

Etchings of Power is at
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,162 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Series
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#27 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

Ashes and Blood is:
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Series

Game of Souls is:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,492 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Now to get more books out there.


----------



## Quiss

Weeeeeee

The Catalyst:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,799 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Thank you, Bookbub


----------



## kasi65

As of this morning mine was #10 in the YA paranormal store.  I was so thrilled to see it on the first page for a change instead of buried at two hundred thousand and something.  But in the regular store it is #199, this morning.  Numbers might have changed by now.  I'm afraid to look.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

Thanks for this thread.
The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China
is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #56,985 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Books > Travel > Asia > Vietnam
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Alternative Medicine > Massage
    #12 in Books > Travel > Asia > Indonesia > General


----------



## dalya

My 14th book, For You, has hit its targeted top 100 list! You know who's excited? My mom. Okay, me too. But my mom is excited, and that's pretty cool. She says she might have to read it.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #261 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Guest

I might have to read it, too  

Congrats, Dalya!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all for sharing with this thread! Here's my latest....

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (The Great Lake State Series) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,922 Free in Kindle Store #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Very pleased with Bittersweet Farm 2: Joyful Spirit's performance!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,764 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
    #5 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations friends. Here's my latest! 

Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake Col. 1 Download #free #kindle 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,788 Free in Kindle Store #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies


----------



## JDHallowell

After a slow weekend, Dragon Fate is back in the Kindle Epic Fantasy top 100.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,249 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

No Substitute for Murder

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,503 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal

The @CriesOfVampira :The Horror Of Gaad Grey The Evil Alpha Werewolf  Download #FREE #KINDLE NOW!


----------



## JezStrider

Awesome job everyone. I'm excited today because I actually broke the top 100 free for the first time with my book Vampire's Eve!

#24 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Jez!!!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Steady sales in print and Kindle formats and some audio sales, 15+ months on paid top 100 lists (no freebies);
allows the focus to be finishing the second novel.

_Bending The Boyne_ currently is
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Ireland
#98 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## rachel-abbott

A couple of weeks ago, The Back Road  made it to number 2 in the Kindle Store! It stayed in the top 10 for about a week, but as most other books were priced at less than £1, it has now dropped back a little - but still not bad 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #57 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > British Detectives
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Suspense
#9 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery

And there's a promo video as well.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wonderful work, Rachel and everyone!  Here's my freebie;  

I Confess...I Just Kissed My Best Friend DRAKE: The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part VII) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,058 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies


----------



## crashaddict

Hi all! My first ever novella (and completed work for that matter!)  I, MINION made it up to 

#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy Horror
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,096 Paid in Kindle Store

Currently sitting around #35. Never expected it to be this successful!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Calling Crow, book one of the Southeast Series.  I guess the low price helps.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #87,904 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos, Kboards fam! Here's my freebie; I Confess...I Just Kissed My Best Friend DRAKE: The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part VII) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES)Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2, 047 Free in Kindle Store #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies

NIGHT-BREED (The Cries Of Vampira # 3 -Part Two) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,731 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Vampire


----------



## Alan Petersen

Awesome numbers everyone!

My book reached to #10 in the "Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue" and #8 in Political Fiction!


----------



## stepartdesigns

Great work everyone!  My short story collection Trouble Down South and Other Stories made it to the top 100 list.  I am excited.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,365 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > African American > Historical
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Author


Katrina


----------



## EmilyG

Woo Hoo! My mom's book _A Pledge of Silence_ is #1 in the Free Kindle Store!

#1 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

My latest, Holier Than Thou, is currently sitting here:

#6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Contemporary
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction

None too shabby for the 4th book in a series.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

NIGHT-BREED (The Cries Of Vampira # 3 -Part Two) [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,153 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal

Kudos all!!


----------



## jenminkman

Shadow of Time is doing very well on Amazon.com after a BookBub run! I am now OUTSELLING Stephenie Meyer's 'New Moon' in the Paranormal Romance section (since that book basically triggered me to start writing my own PNR with a Native American hero, that's pretty cool!) >

#1,348 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal
#56 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story "ManDrake" is currently on a free run through May 4th.
It is in the following top 100 lists at the moment:
UK
   #21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Family Saga 
US
   #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
    #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories 
DE
   Nr. 3 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Familiensagen
   Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS* is on sale for $0.99 until midnight, May 5 due to a Bookbub promo. This is where it is this morning:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#6 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Only place I ever reached a top category was with a free run on Smashwords during their read an ebook week this year (#1 free in gay fiction and #6 in YA).

Until today, this is what I just found (yes, with free book again, but I don't care  )

#4,136 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Literature & Fiction


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo all...please keep sharing your success stories with us!  

Here's my HIGHEST PAID RANKING SO FAR! 
No Panties Fridays: T.G.I.F. -Tongue Goes In First (The Novel) (THE LAW FIRM OF FLIPPER & MOUNTER SERIES) 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,157 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies#85 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## Cherise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs
    #45 in Books > Children's Books > Animals > Dogs
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction > Animals


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Soaring higher!  Here's my HIGHEST PAID RANKING SO FAR!  

 No Panties Fridays: T.G.I.F. -Tongue Goes In First (The Novel) (THE LAW FIRM OF FLIPPER & MOUNTER SERIES) Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,746 Paid in Kindle Store #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies #61 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## Cherise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,301 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs
    #23 in Books > Children's Books > Animals > Dogs
    #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction > Animals


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black sheep is still going up up up in the rankings, woke up to this this morning:

#1,952 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Literature & Fiction


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Here's my HIGHEST PAID RANKING SO FAR...again!    

 No Panties Fridays: T.G.I.F. -Tongue Goes In First (The Novel) (THE LAW FIRM OF FLIPPER & MOUNTER SERIES) Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,384 Paid in Kindle Store #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies#61 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## Cherise

Yay! Go Kindle Books and Tips!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,224 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs
    #7 in Books > Children's Books > Animals > Dogs
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction > Animals


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Last check for Black Sheep: Letting go of the Past was:

#1,561 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Literature & Fiction

But I'm down to #1600 now...


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,197 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies#81 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## JB Rowley

*Whisper My Secret* is:

#2,124 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#2 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,610 Paid in Kindle Store #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies#81 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## Mark Feggeler

DAMAGE presently is available as a free ebook. The promo went live at midnight and so far the response has been strong!


#47 in (Free) Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime


----------



## cshenold

Fairy Dust is free on Kindle and is at #40 in the top 100 free for Romance>paranormal.
http://tinyurl.com/crq2vf6


----------



## LaylaChase

_Whirlwind_, an erotic short story featuring a tattoo artist, hit the lists on its first day free. Still free through May 11

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #203 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos everyone!


----------



## avwrite

Halfkinds Volume 2: Horus

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,056 Paid in Kindle Store 
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

And as a side note Volume 1 is in the top 100 OVERALL for free
#95 Free in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

Congratulations, everyone!

I published _The Song of Andiene_ two days ago, and planned to do a totally-stealth free day, just to establish a baseline. My theory is that it won't accomplish much, certainly not enough to get that fabled 'bump', but it'll show me how the system works. And, since people will only have discovered it from scanning the 'fantasy: historical' and 'fantasy: epic' free lists, I hope that I won't get any one-star reviews from people irritated that it wasn't a romance, or a how-to book for that matter. And, since no one's bought my book yet, I won't damage my rankings. 

So, I'm seeing the addicting power of this. Right now, I'm at:

#2,890 Free in Kindle Store 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

That's extremely modest compared to people who are actually selling books, but it's still exciting!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats all...keep sharing your success with us!


----------



## Andrew McCoy

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
**in its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller*​
*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#59 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#67 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 16 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 70 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°13 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°55 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*ETC*

Funny thing, this book has now taken off at Apple, for no visible reason. There are no reviews there, nothing, no promotion either. Maybe the price, only $2.99, is attractive in hard times. That price was an accident, because the publisher left it to Andre to raise the price to $9.99 after a promotion at Christmas 2010, and Andre forgot. By the time anyone caught on, the book was selling so well the publisher decided to leave it at $2.99. Good thinking, Snoopy.


----------



## akaSylvia

It's a little bit easier for those of us in unpopular categories 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #55,923 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Transportation > Aviation > Commercial
    #13 in Books > Professional & Technical > Transportation > Aviation > Commercial


I was briefly #2 but slipping down now


----------



## Lexi Revellian

_*Remix *_is currently at #1,368 Paid in US Kindle Store, and:

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo everyone!


----------



## BeckyMcGraw

http://www.amazon.com/Worth-The-Trouble-Texas-ebook/dp/B00CJKUDIS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_8

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Westerns 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 
#14 in Books > Romance > Western 
#5 in >Hot New Releases in Western Romance


----------



## CoraBuhlert

One of my German language titles narrowly broke into the top 100 German language short fiction category at Amazon DE and even landed next to an anthology with an amusingly rude title.

Nr. 92 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien


----------



## Andre Jute

CoraBuhlert said:


> One of my German language titles narrowly broke into the top 100 German language short fiction category at Amazon DE and even landed next to an anthology with an amusingly rude title.
> 
> Nr. 92 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien


Love it. "The book that keeps rude company!" Congratulations, Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That book seems to enjoy rude company in general. The also-boughts of the English language version are almost entirely erotica of the more out there sort and that for a title that's not erotica. 

Congrats on your continued international success with your Stieg Larsson non-fiction book BTW, Andre.


----------



## Katherine Roberts

akaSylvia said:


> It's a little bit easier for those of us in unpopular categories


I tweaked my categories yesterday for "I am the Great Horse" and it looks so much better now ...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #73,119 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction > Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient > Greece
#43 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations

Congratulations to all those who are in the really tough categories!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats, KB fam!


----------



## LG Castillo

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,446 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Angels
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Linda...you'll be top 100 paid by month's end!!


----------



## wildwitchof

That is great, Linda! I've never had a reason to pop in here before, but I had some great response to my freebie and now my two paid novels are in that new Romantic Comedy subcategory. Whoot! It was a long wait and I'm enjoying it.

LOVE HANDLES
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,963 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy

THE SUPERMODEL'S BEST FRIEND
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,632 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy

And just because I can't believe it...

THIS TIME NEXT DOOR
Amazon *UK*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour

Great job everyone! Write on!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Gretchen...glad to have you join us and thanks for sharing!


----------



## kchighley

I have a couple to share. YAY!

Matt Archer: Monster Hunter (Matt Archer #1)
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Hunter-ebook/dp/B008ZFFZPC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Literature & Fiction

and

Matt Archer: Blade's Edge (Matt Archer #2)
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Blades-Edge-ebook/dp/B00AQOXJP8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Randy M.

Letters From Long Binh: Memoirs of a Military Policeman in Vietnam

Amazon Best Seller rank #14,168 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Military > Vietnam War
#16 in Books > History > Asia > Vietnam > Vietnam War
#86 in Books > History > Military > United States


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all. Here's mine! 

The Possession Of Jessica Kind, Teen Cheerleader (A Novella) (The Great Lake State High Series)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,905 Free in Kindle Store #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Horror


----------



## M. P. Rey

My turn 

BEST FRIENDS, BEST LOVERS

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Friends-Lovers-ebook/dp/B00CV8Z7L6/

Naughty M/M romance ... 18+ ;-)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,985 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Gay Romance
#66 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#74 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay

cheers
MP


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos everyone!


----------



## arodera

The current ranking of my books on Amazon.com is:

"The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition) ---> 88 consecutive weeks as 1st on Amazon police thrillers in spanish

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 21,742 Paid in Kindle Store

    # 1 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Police Procedural
    # 10 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Thriller
    # 61 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"The rebellion of the soul" ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition) ----> Number 1 overall all Amazon.es in June 2012

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 22,262 Paid in Kindle Store

    # 3 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Romantic Suspense
    # 12 in Books> Spanish Books> Romance> Contemporary
    # 75 in Books> Spanish Books> Literature & Fiction

"Game of identities" ("Juego de identidades" - Spanish Edition) - New interactive book!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # 50,820 Paid in Kindle Store

    # 12 in Books> Spanish Books> Mystery> Mystery


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats all!


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson

The Wayward Journey  
    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


It was #80 earlier and #74 in print technothrillers, but already dropped down   and before the list updated for me to get a screenshot of the good company! Double


----------



## Dakota Franklin

QUEEN OF INDY by Dakota Franklin
A bestseller from Day One!​Amazon Best Sellers Rank USA
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#22 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

KOBO:
#691 in Mystery & Suspense > Thrillers
#258 in Mystery & Suspense > Action & Adventure
#6 in Sports > Motor Sports

The Indy 500, one of the great races of the world, is being run this weekend 
if you want to see how all the excitement about, and in, my book is generated,
check my Facebook page -- see my sig -- for up-to-date links.​


----------



## Dakota Franklin

RUTHLESS TO WIN series
More International Best Sellers​
*Dakota Franklin
WINNER
Best of the Independent eBook Awards*​

 
 
 ​
JUST LAUNCHED in series RUTHLESS TO WIN​









QUEEN OF INDY by Dakota Franklin
A bestseller from Day One!​Amazon Best Sellers Rank USA
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports
#22 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank UK
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

KOBO:
#691 in Mystery & Suspense > Thrillers
#258 in Mystery & Suspense > Action & Adventure
#6 in Sports > Motor Sports

The Indy 500, one of the great races of the world, is being run this weekend 
if you want to see how all the excitement about, and in, my book is generated,
check my Facebook page -- see my sig -- for up-to-date links.​


----------



## KaryE

I've been on the new Fantasy / Coming of Age list for the past two days. My best ranking showed up at about 2 am so I missed it, but here's what FIRST CALL looks like right now.

    #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

"Young Moon" is now rising in the top 100 FREE Kindle books:

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## KaryE

WOOT!!



H. S. St. Ours said:


> "Young Moon" is now rising in the top 100 FREE Kindle books:
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## KC75

CRUXIM is 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy


----------



## Vaalingrade

I did a 2-day free run with zero dollars spent promoting it and got this for *A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker, #1)*:

#443 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all...and thanks for sharing your sales success with this thread for so many years!!!


----------



## Greg Banks

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,265 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#53 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is back on the bestsellers list on Amazon.ca today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #94 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Angery American

I thought I would drop in and give an update. I was in here in Febuary asking some questions, didn't really get any responses, but looked around and found some of the info I was looking for. 

My first novel was Going Home, it was published in November and did amazing, here's the current data:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,294 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure 
It made it into the high 300's at it's peak, the release of the sequel gave it a very nice bump.

My second was the sequel, Survivng Home released on the 8th of May and here's the data for that one, 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War 
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War 
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure

It was down in the 300's, still doing very well though. Going Home has sold over 20K Kindle editions and nearly 3K printed copies. Survivng Home has sold over 4K in the twenty days it's been out, needless to say I am very excited. I'm working on the thrid book for the series now and hope to have it out in August.


----------



## JDHallowell

Those are great numbers, Angery.


Dragon Fate is on the Canadian Epic Fantasy bestsellers list today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,491 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
   #91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

Update:

Now, even higher!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #443 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #24 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Greg Banks

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,275 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#12 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

My debut novel, "The Sock Wars", is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #435 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
   #13 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
   #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction

It hit #3 on the Movers and Shakers list this morning - although no one was awake to see it but my husband


----------



## tallulahgrace

The Littles, An SSCD Crime Thriller enjoys these stats, at the moment:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #120 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#16 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Suspense

​


----------



## Quiss

Weeee

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #799 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

ETA: update


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

My book has been as high as #3 on the cyberpunk chart.  It's at #4 right now.  I officially released it on Wednesday.  I'm pretty pleased with that, even though cyberpunk has fewer titles than many other genres.

#19,593 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

My book is titled *The Lightcap*. Here's the amazon page: www.amzn.com/B00D0ECD5S


----------



## jenminkman

The Island is just out & and is in the Top 100 Hot New Releases for Science Fiction, Top 100 Dystopian Fiction and Top 100 Children's Book Sci-Fi!  Am very happy with the book launch so far!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Island-ebook/dp/B00D3GNJWY


----------



## legion

For new novel released today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American
#68 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## DuncanMH

The Tattered Banner 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,958 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all! Keep sharing your sales success with us!!!


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Bittersweet Farm 1: Mounted
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,702 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Sports & Activities > Sports
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Children's Fiction > Sports & Activities


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations Barbara!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"The Psi Squad: Book One" presently is:

#35 in FREE Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Horror


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all. Here's mine!

The Cries Of Vampira Saga -THE NOVEL [Kindle Edition]

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,626 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Greg Banks

Latest rankings for WALKERS:



*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,546 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#3 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Krista D. Ball

It's falling now, but Impressions was been in the Kindle store top 100 free list since Sunday. People have also been saying some rather nice things about the book, so that's been nice


----------



## LTucker

I can't complain about the response to my freebie campaign for First Chance:

#459 Free in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica

It's the first in a series of shorts (16 available) and the idea was to use the first to promote the rest.



Rgds
Lucy


----------



## legion

Yay! Up to top 50 in 3 categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,186 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American
#41 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Under the Knout_ has hit the short fiction bestseller list at Amazon Germany again.

Nr. 37 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Nothing to shout about compared to others here, but "I am the Great Horse" is ranked in its categories and selling steadily at $4.99 when my publishers thought the book dead.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #74,788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History & Historical Fiction > Fiction > Ancient Civilizations
    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient > Greece
    #45 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is having a nice run over in the UK. Not quite enough to get on the Epic Fantasy bestseller list yet, but not bad:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,284 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #61 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales


----------



## JenniferHarlow

I've got two right now in the Top 100.

*Justice: Book One in The Galilee Falls Trilogy*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #62,959 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero

It was #35 last night.

*What's A Witch To Do? A Midnight Magic Mystery #1
*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards

I'm actually suprised this one is doing better than Justice. It's traditionally published so it's 3X more expensive than Justice and came out months ago. It's been steadily creeping for a month now. I just made the bestseller last night with it. Go figure. Not complaining.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My 12-page romance short, *LUST AND HONOR*, is the perma-free intro to LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS. It's been in the top 20 free short fiction list for almost a year!

The best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry.

#1,206 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## momilp

Congrats, everybody!
The first book in my Ginecean series, The Priest, is currently here:
#19,416 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
It was for a very short time at #15 in the same category and made me truly happy


----------



## mjstorm

I've managed to stay at between #20 and #30 pretty consistently in my new category since Amazon switched up things a while back. Presently: 

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary

(It's not the most competitive category in the world...)

- MJS


----------



## momilp

mjstorm said:


> I've managed to stay at between #20 and #30 pretty consistently in my new category since Amazon switched up things a while back. Presently:
> 
> #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
> 
> (It's not the most competitive category in the world...)
> 
> - MJS


That's an awesome category!


----------



## B.T. Narro

I feel really fortunate my debut novel, _Bastial Energy_, has made the top 100 in 3 categories recently.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,912 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Greg Banks

WALKERS - Episode 1
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,297 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
    #3 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
    #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror



WALKERS - Episode 2
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,644 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
    #19 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

*ANOTHER SUNNY DAY* has come way off its best performance this weekend but still doing okay for the free cat.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #166 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Westerns
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate landed back on the Amazon.com bestsellers list tonight, again, not yet on the Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery lists where I'd love to see it again, but:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,296 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

and it is still on the UK lists:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,264 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #75 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #100 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos KB friends!


----------



## draconian

I'm stunned.  My first book, the one on driving Formula 1 cars, has sold a total of TWO copies, and Amazon is teasing me with:

    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Maybe if I sold THREE copies I'd go to number one.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Here's mine!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,689 Free in Kindle Store #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

The Cries Of Vampira: (The Horror Of Gaad Grey, The Evil Alpha Werewolf [The Cries Of Vampira #1]) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is creeping back up in the UK and the US, still not on the Sword and Sorcery or Epic Fantasy lists yet:

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,841 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #98 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,967 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## Moondreamer

At 3pm today, Innocence (Shadow War, book 1) was:

Amazon best-seller rank #31,005 paid in Kindle Store
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Litterature and Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Science Fiction

It seems to have gone back down a bit since, but I have the screenshot to prove it


----------



## starkllr

Dream Student (http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Student-Dreams-book-ebook/dp/B00BW3FPF4/ref=la_B00BW6L9GK_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1370892828&sr=1-1 is in the top 100 in Metaphysical & Visionary today...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #72,751 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is bouncing up a bit more:

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,252 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #71 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,258 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

Still keeping my fingers crossed to get back on the Sword and Sorcery lists and the Epic Fantasy lists.


----------



## Judi Coltman

No Such Thing  #73 in Books>Biographies&Memoirs>True Accounts>Serial Killers


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade joined Dragon Fate on the bestsellers lists last night, (again, on the Myths and Fairy Tales list, not the Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery lists, yet) and it is still there today:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,103 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,557 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #62 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #90 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are still on the bestseller lists today (although still not in Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery where I'd like to see them).

Dragon Fate:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,805 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
    #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,195 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #99 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales

Dragon Blade:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,662 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is on the Canadian bestseller list for Men's Adventure right now:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,936 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #69 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Edit: it's moved onto the Epic Fantasy list, as well, this evening:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,762 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos, JD & Judi!!


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle

"Omega Rising"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction



"Omega Force: Soldiers of Fortune"

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,193 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech



It's been a very good month.


----------



## JDHallowell

That's great, Joshua! 

Dragon Fate just showed up on the Amazon.com and UK lists for Men's Adventure:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,225 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,464 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #97 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

And on the Canadian lists for Men's Adventure and Epic Fantasy:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,105 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy


Thanks entirely to Bookbub.


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

#61,554 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk

Back in the top 25 today. Had my first free day last Friday and I made it to #1 free spot on the Cyberpunk and Hard Science Fiction charts! Now if only I could get some reviews . . .


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Simon and Dan!

My books are having a good day around the world.

Dragon Fate:

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,371 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,161 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #70 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #72 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,199 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

IN:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,086 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #61 in Books > Action & Adventure

Dragon Blade:

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,137 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,342 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #81 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

IN:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,085 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #60 in Books > Action & Adventure


----------



## JETaylor

Hunting Season on it's first day of a three day free run...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #49 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## JDHallowell

Very nice rank, especially for the first day, J.E.!

The War of the Blades series is doing well today in Canada and India:

Dragon Fate:

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,508 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

IN:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,887 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #94 in Books > Action & Adventure



Dragon Blade:

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,095 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

IN:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #93 in Books > Action & Adventure


----------



## The 13th Doctor

just checked and my perma_free scifi romp, The Whispering Tombs, is currently #30 in the scifi>time travel (free) list.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still on the Men's Adventure bestsellers lists for the US, UK, and Canada:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,706 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,661 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #68 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #73 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,956 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## vikeeland

*CURRENTLY RANKED #1 ON AMAZON BEST SELLER LIST FOR ROMANCE/EROTICA!*

Counting down _*less than two weeks*_ until book two of two comes out by putting Belong to You on _*sale for .99!*_

*Belong to You

My honeymoon was almost everything I dreamed it would be, a tropical paradise, turquoise water, romantic walks on the beach, and loads and loads of mind shattering sex. The only thing missing was the groom.

After seven years of coasting through a relationship with Michael, my senses were numb. A week of passion with a stranger was just what I needed to clear my head and take back control of my life. But how do you move on when the man that was only supposed to be a fling somehow seeps into your soul and steals your heart?










USA http://www.amazon.com/Belong-You-Cole-Novel-ebook/dp/B00BUTCXLE
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belong-You-Cole-Novel-ebook/dp/B00BUTCXLE*


----------



## MercyFaulk

My reader guide How to Find Paid & Free Erotica, Erotic eBook & Sex Stories has been either #1 or #2 in 'Sex' and 'Consumer Guides' since it went permafree on Amazon, and has been hovering in the 1600 range in the Kindle Store (Free).

Check it out in my siggy or http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CODMIV0.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate isn't back  on the Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery lists today, but it is on the list for Men's Adventure:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,618 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,997 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #87 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #90 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,245 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #94 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade is on the Canadian list, too:

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,238 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #75 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wow, just realized this thread has passed 100,000 views!! Thanks for sharing your success and prosper on, authors!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are still on the Men's Adventure lists:

US:  
Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,296 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

CA:  
Dragon Fate: 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,003 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,043 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  
Dragon Fate:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,436 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
#51 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION crept in at #96 in Science Fiction > Alien Invasion

A far cry from the days when it was #2 in Science Fiction, but it's a new version of the book with a new publisher, slowly making it's way back up the ranks so I have to take what crumbs I can get...


----------



## Alex Owens

Do Freebies count? 

The Taste of Lavender is currently sitting at #7 for it's cat... overall ranking isn't that great though 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,526 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Lesbian Romance


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are both on the US bestseller list for Men's Adventure tonight. Still hoping for Epic Fantasy and Sword and Sorcery:

Dragon Fate:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,915 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,870 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My novelette _The Spiked Death_ had hit the Men's Adventure top 20 in Canada.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,337 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Cora!

Dragon Blade is up to #67 on the Men's Adventure list in the US:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,317 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:

US:  
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,398 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #46 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #48 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,427 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

Dragon Blade:

US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,897 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,039 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #57 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,723 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## RobinBreyer

I had one paid book pop into the top 100 in its genre right off, but it quickly dropped off. So far my best success is my perma-free story collection, Edge of Hyperspace (Scott Seldon) It was much higher 2 weeks ago (it peaked at 6 in Space Fleet and 40 in Space Opera). But it is still in top 100 in both those lists.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,298 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet
    #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Dakota Franklin

NASCAR FIRST by Dakota Franklin still No 1
Eight months after launch, probably helped by a lively NASCAR racing season:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#1 in Books > Sports, Hobbies & Games > Motor Sports > NASCAR
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sports > Motor Sports

Amazon gives the No 1 book a neat orange sticker on the page that lists all your books. It's almost like being in school again.​


----------



## Quiss

Released a new title yesterday and woke up to this. 
A nice little boost in a dismal summer slump.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,818 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > First Contact


----------



## Error404

Somehow my new erotica went free without my bidding, and this happened its first day :

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #756 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Want a quick read? My short, *LUST AND HONOR*, has been in the top 100 on Amazon.com and Amazon.UK for almost a year! 

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-and-Honor-ebook/dp/B0087WZAIU

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,605 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Quiss said:


> Released a new title yesterday and woke up to this.
> A nice little boost in a dismal summer slump.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,818 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
> #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > First Contact


Wow! Congrats Quiss!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all! I expect my erotica novel to hit the top 100 in erotica this weekend & I can't wait to share it here!!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, lots of great news from people here. Congratulations, all!

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are still doing well:

Dragon Fate:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,240 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,223 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #66 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,326 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure



Dragon Blade:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,547 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,513 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #51 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #30,234 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Super congrats,  JD!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Very happy to see that The Vampire Affair, part 1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,342 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
    #47 in Books > Romance > Vampires

And part 2

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,290 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #61 in Books > Romance > Vampires


Are in the lists today... thanks to I Love Vampire Novels.  If you have a vampire book I highly recommend advertising with them.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Very nice work, Anna and thanks for the promotional tip!


----------



## Russ Ryan

IT'S JUST A DOG is a novel about a famous dog painter's dog that dies, and then comes back as a ghost...that talks.

AMAZON: It's Just A Dog
AMAZON UK: It's Just A Dog

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,165 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Pet Loss
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Death & Grief
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Essays

(Paperback) Best-sellers rank #6,799 in Books 
#2 in Crafts, Hobbies & Home - Pets & Animal Care - Pet Loss 
#10 in Humor & Entertainment - Humor - Cats, Dogs & Animals 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Death & Grief


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo,  Russ...thanks for sharing!


----------



## evecarter

Doing a 99 cents sale today on my latest NA Romance, Breathless. It got a very nice boost in rankings from around 3000 paid. No paid promotion used. Just posting on Facebook and Twitter.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #675 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#57 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Fantastic work, Eve!


----------



## Jude Hardin

SILK, my parody of Hugh Howey's WOOL, has consistently stayed in the top 10 of its categories for the past couple of weeks.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,303 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#6 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Parodies

http://tinyurl.com/lakkxts


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Happy you, Jude!  Thanks for sharing your success with us!


----------



## RMHuffman

I feel sort of like a tee-baller in the big leagues, but technically my book qualifies, so...



#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Christian Fantasy
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#63 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

As high as seven yesterday in Christian Fantasy, although they aren't super-competitive categories. If and when I make it top 100 in fantasy overall, I'll get a little more excited.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

RM, we salute your top 100 ranking, I'm certain you worked hard for it. Enjoy your run!


----------



## KevinH

My novel _Sensation_ was ranked #1 in 3 categories, but it appears there's been a little slippage since I last checked:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,713 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Fantasy
#1 in Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Fantasy
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero

My other book, _Warden_, is also performing respectably:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,370 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Greek & Roman
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
#54 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Greek & Roman

All in all, I feel blessed for the success I've been experiencing.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations, Kevin!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, great numbers from everyone here. Congratulations!

Dragon Fate:
US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,551 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,723 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #44 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #48 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,201 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #79 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,833 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #45 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #49 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #32,144 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Mel Comley

The first in my Justice series, Cruel Justice is sitting in the top 100 in the UK chart at the moment. Reached #22 this week but has been pushed back due to Amazon promoting some of their imprint authors.  

#30 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals
#3 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Just returned to the States from speaking in Ireland, and again at the HNS (Historical Novel Society) annual event in St Pete, FL.

_*Bending The Boyne*_, never discounted or free, has two years of steady sales in print, Kindle, and audio (as of 2012):

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Ireland
#47 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## M. P. Rey

*WHAT MEN WON'T TELL YOU...*



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,712 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Gay Romance
#48 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#53 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay

HAVE FUN 
MP


----------



## crashaddict

*#9,488 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy*

First time since its release in April that I cracked the Top 100 of Dark Fantasy, let alone the Top 10!!!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, those are some great numbers, everyone!

_Dragon Fate_ is doing a little better than _Dragon Blade_ today. No complaints, because it just means new readers are discovering the books.

Dragon Fate: 
US: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,944 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,653 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
#72 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,950 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,704 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
#36 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Happy for YOU all. Enjoy your summer sales!


----------



## Simplewriter

Looking good!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,229 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Anthologies
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories

Blurb:

Story Appetizers offers you eleven different stories. Each story has a different plot line to enjoy, settings to explore and characters to meet. 

Here's where Story Appetizers gets really interesting. You will have a say in what the main course of your literary meal will be. At the end of Story Appetizers, you will be provided with a way to vote on your favorite story. The story which receives the most votes will be developed into a full novel for your reading pleasure.

Now, here's where Story Appetizers gets even more interesting! I will send a free copy of the winning story choice to every reader who voted for that novel. Yes, you read correct. A free digital copy of the completed novel for those who voted for it. I'd suggest discussing Story Appetizers with your friends and family who are reading it as well. You may be able to convince them to vote for the same story you are. You may all be rewarded for your discussion and agreement with a free novel (with a story line you know you'll enjoy)!

It's time to leave you now. Explanations are done. Enjoy your time with Story Appetizers. Remember, go to the last page after reading through the stories to vote for your favorite!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,847 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #72 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #81 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #25,071 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,954 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,373 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #78 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## Wansit

doing a little hop in my room because I'm so excited. I LOVE the Coming of Age sub-category and now I'm ranked #9.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,096 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age

Here's hoping my paid ranking rises along with it.


----------



## Vaalingrade

So my freshly rebranded The Descendants Collection 1: We Could Be Heroes (Formerly Welcome to Freeland House) leaves Select on the 3rd, so I decided to try for a fade-away jumper with my last Select days and...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,969 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories

Sweet Georgia Brown, I did that without advertising either!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on the great free rankings, Terah and Landon. May great paid rankings follow!

Today's numbers don't quite bring the books up to the Epic Fantasy list level (although Dragon Blade was up to #81 on the Canadian Epic Fantasy list last night), but they're still respectable.

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,412 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,753 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #38 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #42 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,543 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,877 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #54 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,441 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #36 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations everyone & please keep sharing your awesome news!


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne

Trial Junkies is currently Top 100 Suspense and Top Ten Legal Thrillers.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos, Robert!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Legacy of the Highlands*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #893 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#48 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## JDHallowell

Excellent news, Robert and Harriet. Congratulations!

It's a good morning so far for Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade, although still shy of the coveted Epic Fantasy list.

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,141 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #34 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #36 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,290 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,129 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #59 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #65 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,187 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I salute you all. Thanks for sharing daily!


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Bittersweet Farm 2: Joyful Spirit

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,318 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Sports & Outdoors
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
    #10 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian


----------



## avwrite

I'm a little late, but it was at one point # 30 in Dystopian. Now it's sunk down to #82. But still top 100! 

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Barbara and Andrew!

Alas, the Epic Fantasy list remains elusive so far today.

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,873 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,719 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #48 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #49 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,674 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #35 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,918 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #78 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finally made it onto a category bestseller list at Amazon.com. Of course, it's only a tiny subcategory, but I'm still thrilled. The book in question is Mercy Mission, which was released only two days ago:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #78,313 Paid in Kindle Store

    #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

JDHallowell said:


> Great numbers, Barbara and Andrew!


Thank you. As fun as these numbers are, they're temporary. They go up and down like a carousel horse.


----------



## JDHallowell

Barbara Morgenroth said:


> Thank you. As fun as these numbers are, they're temporary. They go up and down like a carousel horse.


Yes, they do. Oddly enough, carousel horses happen to be one of my favorite things.


----------



## JDHallowell

Today's snapshot:

Dragon Fate:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,311 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,010 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,436 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #43 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,248 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## 28612

LEFT HANGING, just released Book 2 in the "Caught Dead in Wyoming" mystery series:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,571 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Series

... Is it allowed to mention books that ~should~ be in the top 100 <wg>

SIGN OFF, Book 1 in the series, has a better overall store rank. Not sure why it's not on the Mystery Series list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,741 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)


----------



## 28612

Oh! And A Stranger in the Family is #5 Kindle free!



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Westerns


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Patricia!

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are still hanging in there today:

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,792 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #32 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #35 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,689 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,661 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #76 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## TJHudson

It is a very small niche but I have finally made it onto a category bestseller list with exo-marines revelations.

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine

I've seen it in the 60's but only just had a chance to post about it. Overall it's #47,774.

It's quite surreal seeing the names Robert A. Heinlein and Iain M. Banks just above your own.


----------



## Incognita

My little short story sequel to _Breath of Life_, which I never expected to do much, is now here:

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Colonization
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Science Fiction

Go figure.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My new novella _Mercy Mission_ has hit an Amazon.com Top 100 list yet again:

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

Christine, your _Breath of Life_ is in my also-boughts, BTW.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Going free has really helped my reach, and my paid sales jumped way up.

Rebel is #151,145 Paid in Kindle Store, #32 in Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies

Surfer Girl is #1,540 Free in Kindle Store
   #1 in Free Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Fantasy & Supernatural
   #1 in Free Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies
   #2 in Free Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers 
   #5 in Free Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
   #11 in Free Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction


----------



## RMHuffman

Antediluvian's hanging out on a few less-competitive lists:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,827 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Christian Fantasy
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#34 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Plus, yesterday saw its first blog plug and first review. Five stars from a stranger. Kinda weird still.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Congrats to everyone!

_*Bending The Boyne,*_ ---no Select freebies or 99cent sales--- sells steadily in Kindle and print.

& A small bump today from a promo, but not worth a new thread on KB.

#7,507 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Ireland
#3 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## scribblr

*Retreat And Adapt* B00DPTFZGM $5.99

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #199 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## pauldude000

My novel Surviving In America: Under Seige 2nd Edition" (Far left on my signature line.)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,271 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Reached a top 100 list within just a few days of the release, pretty d*mn happy with it!

Disturbed Fate:
#95,815 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,346 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,595 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #63 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #66 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,642 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
        #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Incognita

CoraBuhlert said:


> My new novella _Mercy Mission_ has hit an Amazon.com Top 100 list yet again:
> 
> #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
> 
> Christine, your _Breath of Life_ is in my also-boughts, BTW.


Oh, that's fun to hear. I never know if my books are showing up other places or not.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Mercy Mission_ is still hanging out in the Amazon.com Galactic Empire Top 100 and now _Seraglio_ has hit two category top 100 lists at Amazon Germany:

Nr. 68 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch
Nr. 73 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Action & Abenteuer


----------



## pauldude000

The Amazing Wood-Gas Camping Stove

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #175,701 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Camping
----

Monster Catfish: Fishing For Whales

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #99,925 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hunting & Fishing > Fishing
----

Surviving In America: Under Siege 2nd Edition (has had some new bumps in ranking)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,284 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Wolfpack

Check out Mr. Pettigrew by L. J. Martin. #1 Men's Adventure on Amazon and only $.99

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
    #3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, great numbers, everyone!

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,329 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #86 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,434 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JFHilborne

Psychological thriller Madness and Murder:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,689 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
                                          #34 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My perma-free sci-fi romp, The Whispering Tombs is currentl #33 in Sci-Fi > Time Travel (US), and #58 in Sci-Fi > Adventure (UK).


----------



## Ethan Jones

Tripoli's Target, the second book in the Justin Hall spy thriller series:

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Espionage
#6 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Ethan Jones

Arctic Wargame, the first book in the Justin Hall spy thriller series:

#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Espionage
#89 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,757 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,000 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #95 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure



Dragon Blade:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,951 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

My debut novel, "The Sock Wars" is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #444 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga

Woo!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Such awesome numbers to see everybody!!

This is where Disturbed Fate is now:
#40,623 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics

Yesterday it went between #53 and #68 in Psychic Paranormal romance all day. Pretty interesting to watch.
Though each peak didn't always mean a sale. So either Amazon is not showing me all the sales or I can just randomly get peaks without getting sales because other book drops?


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Congrats, Kia!

Today I have just checked how perma-free The Whispering Tombs is doing.

In the US, it is #27 in Sci Fi > Time Travel.

And in the UK, it is #14 (yay!) in Sci Fi > Time Travel. And it also seems to be #93 in Sci Fi > Adventure.

I think the sci fi > time travel sub category is new in the UK as I have not seen it before there.


----------



## TJHudson

Exo-marines: Revelations is currently in a US category - 

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine

It seems the UK has added or picked me up for some new categories - 

#34 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#59 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet

Which is cool. I'm happy.


----------



## RogerWeston

Ex-Assassin Thrillers: 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,306 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,612 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #68 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #71 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit



Dragon Blade:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,220 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,948 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #100 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Changed around one of my categories and I haven't dropped below 46K since.

Anyway, my new highest ranking for Disturbed Fate is:

(US)
#28,288 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics

Also:

(UK)
#23,236 Paid in Kindle Store
(pretty nice too, not been there before yet)


----------



## elizabethareeves

Hot New Releases in Paranormal Witches & Wizards Romance #8

How (Not) to Kiss a Beast
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,529 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards

Baehrly Bitten
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,768 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards

Baerhly Breathing
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,913 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards

How (Not) to Kiss a Toad
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,816 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

How (Not) to Kiss a Prince
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,899 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

When I created this thread, I had no idea it would take off like this and be a showcase for so many success stories like yours.  Kudos and please keep sharing your great sales news with us!!


----------



## JDHallowell

Still not back on the Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery lists, but I can't really complain.

Dragon Fate:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,534 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,595 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #60 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,755 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #24,932 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #77 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs has just crept into the Top Ten Free Kindle science fiction > time travel on Amazon UK.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Disturbed Fate peaked at 17K while I was asleep.


----------



## Chris A. Jackson

Weapon of Blood (Weapon of Flesh Trilogy)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,776 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm very close to 100 (116).  Anyway, I'm pleased with that.  If you've been wanting to buy White Seed, now it the time.  Price is low for the next few days.


----------



## Saffron

On amazon.co.uk, Far Out has hit the Best Sellers in Dystopian Science Fiction (paid). Okay, it's snuck in at #98, but it is a complete surprise and I am on cloud nine.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Wow!  I made it to no. 25!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## isaacsweeney

For Same Track, Different Track. Been in top 100 for a few days, but sliding now. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #290,724 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Educators


----------



## sarahdalton

Number 18 in children's sci-fi right now! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,024 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Books > Children's Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

For The Blemished.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still hanging on today:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,763 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,797 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #83 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #83 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Update: Dragon Blade is back on the list in the UK, and Dragon Fate is climbing there:

Dragon Blade: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,431 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #80 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Fate:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,919 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #35 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
    #38 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JezStrider

Attained the highest rank I've ever had in the store today with my wolf book, Reluctantly Lycan! I have no idea where the boost came from either. Sure wish I did so I could say thank you.

#565 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#23 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## HeyImBen

I wish I knew what sparked these nice runs.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,025 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still listed in Men's Adventure, although not in Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery, tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,247 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My novelette _Seraglio_ hit the action and adventure top 20 at Amazon Italy:

n.17 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Azione e avventura


----------



## Shaun4

Enemy Agents had a good day of KDP select today:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Espionage (free)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers (free)

Just this one day moved more books than a 3-day promo back in April.


----------



## dotx

Since this is unlikely to ever happen again, here it is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #802 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal
#31 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

I've tried to get my book listed under "Vampires" but I can't make it happen. Adding the keyword doesn't work and "vampires" is not an option when selecting categories.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Disturbed Fate peaked at 17k on Saturday but I didn't put any marketing for sunday and my rankings were in a freefall ever since. Tried a tactic I tried Friday and Saturday and rankings are up again.

#27,689 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics

Now hoping that I can keep this upward line...


----------



## Sparrowhawks

FEARFUL  ODDS ... By Dave Tippetts

This is not one of my books, but I found it absolutely fascinating, and I see that today it is 51,608 in the Amazon.Com paid listings and is # 59 in Kindle Stores > Kindle eBooks > History > World > 20th Century.

Dave Tippetts served with the British South Africa Police in Rhodesia for 25 years between 1956 and 1981, finishing up as Chief Superintendent.

Fearful Odds is an incredible record of those years and provides a wonderful insight into what Rhodesia was like in those days, and how it slowly changed into what is now Zimbabwe.

Written with beautiful simplicity, it is an absolute 'must' for Africa lovers and all those who are interested in those times.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Note sure why "The Shieldbreaker Collection," a collection of five epic fantasy tales, has taken off a little, but I'm pleased with the results this week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,292 Paid in Kindle Store
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
#64 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, everyone!

Dragon Fate is still on the .com Men's Adventure list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,916 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## TJHudson

I can't believe that exo-marines is actually climbing up the charts it's in. I'm scared to be happy incase it all grinds to a halt.

#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

My book _The New Jefferson Bible: The Life and Morals of Jesus of Nazareth in Modern English_ is in two different top 100 categories! Thank goodness for those specific subgenres, eh? 

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Bible & Other Sacred Texts > Bible > Christian > Other
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Reference > Criticism & Interpretation > New Testament


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo authors! Keep sharing.


----------



## JDHallowell

Holding fairly steady:
Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,956 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## draconian

For a book about something you cant even see, my comet ISON book is doing well:

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Astronomy & Space Science > Star-Gazing
#18 in Books > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Astronomy & Space Science > Comets, Meteors & Asteroids 

Yes, the comet will be very very visible later this year, but not yet.
I only wrote the book now to discourage anyone else doing it, and corner the market.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is on both the US and UK lists today:

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,004 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,583 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #50 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Since readers see similarities between *A LEGACY OF REVENGE* and the work of Dan Brown and Tom Clancy (happy writer ), it's nice to rank in the top 100 thrillers/conspiracies, although readers of romance will find something satisfying too.

*#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Conspiracies
*

www.amazon.com/dp/BOOBSD9UFY
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## RogerWeston

I noticed that there is a new category on Amazon. It's called Assassination Thriller. What do you think? Is this a genre you would like to read?


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Harriet! 

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are hanging in there:

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,750 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #23,360 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #86 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,207 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Brian Olsen

I started a Select free promotion today for _Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom_, and I'm pretty happy with the results so far (considering how little promotion I did for it):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,062 Free in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## TPiperbrook

The first paid book of my series hit two categories.  Barely hanging in for the horror subcategory, but I'm happy!

#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Brian and T.W.! May your rankings continue to climb.

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,640 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

Well, my debut thriller, _HUNTER_, has been out for two years now...but it's still going strong. As of 1 pm on 7/21/13:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime Fiction > Vigilante Justice

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Espionage

#5,769 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

(And yes, yes, yes, I am working on the sequel.)


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Canis Major is hovering around 50 in the psychological thriller section.


----------



## R M Rowan

Yeah, baby, this won't last long.
Blue Dust is: #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban 
That just about doesn't even count!  Look at that category string! LOL! Maybe someday I'll make it to a REAL list!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is still on the Men's Adventure list today, but not back on Epic Fantasy...yet.

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,843 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Edited to add: The day was good to both books over in the UK:

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,996 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,041 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #36 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #38 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## JFHilborne

STONE COLD just sneaked into the US top 100 in psychological thrillers at #97:
http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Cold-ebook/dp/B00BNVW878/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1374635458&sr=8-5&keywords=jenny+hilborne


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Jenny! That's awesome.

Dragon Fate:

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,383 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,045 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #99 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,070 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## CLStone

Book Two of The Academy series:

#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Romantic


----------



## JezStrider

Still hanging in there!

#985 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#46 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## nico

Thanks to kboarders, we finally broke into the top 100 with our new release, LADY IN PEARLS.










*** JIG DANCING TIME! ***


----------



## Kate Rothwell / Summer Devon

My free novella has been hanging around the top 100 historical romance for a while. Does that count? It's not precisely top 100 in the overall store
here's my copy/paste
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,358 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
it's Seducing Miss Dunaway and hey! it's a novella -- not a full novel. It's always free except every now and then when Amazon suddenly decides to make it 99 cents.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thanks, JD. It's still hanging in there, now at #49, but it's on the downslide now  . So fleeting, got to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## 28612

​
:-D :-D :-D

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #58 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
#3 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

Also #22 Contemporary Romance
#24 Romance


----------



## Kate Rothwell / Summer Devon

Here's a book that was at 150,000 yesterday 
this morning it's
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #370 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#12 in Books > Romance > Historical
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

That's after a temporary price drop and enrolling with ereadernewstoday. Maybe there's a correlation? Who knows? I am not complaining, for once. 
Kate


----------



## JDHallowell

JFHilborne said:


> Thanks, JD. It's still hanging in there, now at #49, but it's on the downslide now . So fleeting, got to enjoy it while it lasts.


Very true. Save a screenshot.


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, amazing numbers, Patricia and Kate!

Today Dragon Fate added Brazil to the list of places where it's been a bestseller, while remaining on the US and Canadian lists :

BR:  Lista de mais vendidos da Amazon: #6,189 entre os mais vendidos na Loja Kindle (Conheça os 100 mais vendidos na Loja Kindle)
    #50 em Loja Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks Kindle em línguas estrangeiras > eBooks em inglês > Ação e aventura

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,127 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,230 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade is still on the US Men's Adventure list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,171 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Angery American

I wanted to drop by and let you guys know what happened with my debut novel Going Home. Sales were strong enough to garner the attention of Penguin and I signed a deal with them for four books. Not bad for a first time unknown author. The sequel Surviving Home is doing just as good, they come out in stores this week.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Angery American said:


> I wanted to drop by and let you guys know what happened with my debut novel Going Home. Sales were strong enough to garner the attention of Penguin and I signed a deal with them for four books. Not bad for a first time unknown author. The sequel Surviving Home is doing just as good, they come out in stores this week.


Excellent...major congratulations!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*A Legacy of Revenge*, book two of my romantic thriller series, is in the top 100 in its category, although its overall rank is disappointing.

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #30,630 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#44 in Kindle Store* > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Conspiracies

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## Vaalingrade

After a false start at going permafree, Rune Breaker is charging up the Free Sword and Sorcery charts:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,092 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


Meanwhile, Descendants has held strong in the top 30 for Superheroes for a week:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,468 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero


----------



## JDHallowell

Angery American said:


> I wanted to drop by and let you guys know what happened with my debut novel Going Home. Sales were strong enough to garner the attention of Penguin and I signed a deal with them for four books. Not bad for a first time unknown author. The sequel Surviving Home is doing just as good, they come out in stores this week.


That's wonderful! I hope you got a good deal.


----------



## EGranfors

The Pinata-Maker's Daughter, #1 Hispanic Trilogy.

This is book 1.

Book 2 is also pub: Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead.

The third book is 20 chapters underway.

It is called The Marisol Trilogy.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade: 
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,144 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,905 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #98 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

IN: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #974 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
    #57 in Books > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy

Dragon Fate:
BR:  Lista de mais vendidos da Amazon: #8,492 entre os mais vendidos na Loja Kindle (Conheça os 100 mais vendidos na Loja Kindle)
    #77 em Loja Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks Kindle em línguas estrangeiras > eBooks em inglês > Ação e aventura

IN: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,403 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure


----------



## MitchHogan

A Crucible of Souls published 4 days ago.

Amazon US: #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy
and #44 Hot New Releases Epic Fantasy

Modified to update: #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy  
and #30 Hot New Releases Epic Fantasy


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My knitting books and my cookbook are almost always in Top 100 categories but I'm THRILLED about this one:

*Each Angel Burns*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,888 Paid in Kindle Store 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This made me happy:


----------



## Graeme Reynolds

Off the back of an incredibly successful Bookbub promotion, my werewolf horror novel is currently sitting at 

#1 Fantasy / Paranormal and Urban (free)

#1 Literature and Fiction / Horror (free)

and most astonishing, especially for a horror novel, #9 Free in Kindle Store across all genres!


----------



## 28612

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This made me happy:


With good reason -- congratulations!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

My new release, The House With the Wraparound Porch is on Amazon France - It's been on the list since July 25. Highest I saw was No. 16.
Current ranking:
    n°82 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This made me happy:


Hatrick!


----------



## legion

Latest release (released today):
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,653 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are both on bestsellers lists today:

Dragon Fate:
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #23,702 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #87 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

BR: Lista de mais vendidos da Amazon: #10,663 entre os mais vendidos na Loja Kindle (Conheça os 100 mais vendidos na Loja Kindle)
    #94 em Loja Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks Kindle em línguas estrangeiras > eBooks em inglês > Ação e aventura

Dragon Blade:
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,682 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #89 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #98 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## Incognita

Well, it's a little bitty category, but I'll take it. My new release is here:

#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## MitchHogan

A Crucible of Souls:
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
#20 in Kindle Store > Hot New Releases > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Ethan Jones

ARCTIC WARGAME's ranking this morning:

    #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Espionage
    #40 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Thank you,

Ethan


----------



## davidhaynes

UK only!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Anthologies 
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Anthologies

I'm really chuffed considering how slow sales have been recently.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs is still hanging in there on Amazon UK.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,613 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

And it's doing not so bad on the US site, too.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,541 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, everyone. Congratulations!

Mine for today:

Dragon Fate:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,377 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #17,885 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #61 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:
UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #19,106 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #66 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #67 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed is hanging in there after its BookBub promo (got up to no. 25 overall Kindle).  Very soon I will change the price back and we will see how it goes.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,733 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## Andre Jute

FOURTH YEAR ON THE INTERNATIONAL BEST SELLER LISTS
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress 
by André Jute and Andrew McCoy ​*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *

*US *
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*UK*
#73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

*DE*
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 12 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 15 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisc

*CA*
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*FR*
n°17 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°74 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*ETC*


----------



## Michael Buckley

Billy, it's time had 37 sales in 13 hours. Went all the way to the Kindle hot new releases, bestsellers no: 15. then received a one star review and it was removed from the list and sales stopped.


----------



## TRGoodman

My Name Is Michael Bishop is having a pretty good free run ATM.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,468 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## DRMarvello

I just released the second volume of my trilogy last week, and it's doing surprisingly well. Plus, it has stimulated the sales of the first novel, just like everyone here promised me it would.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,306 Paid in Kindle Store
    #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
    #94 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

I'm honored to see my book listed alongside titles by Robert Jordan, Diana Gabaldon, and Terry Goodkind.


----------



## William Meikle

Nice numbers for THE HOLE so far on its launch day 

#1,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, lots of wonderful sales numbers! 

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are still hanging in there, although not back on the Sword and Sorcery or Epic Fantasy lists yet:

Dragon Fate:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,516 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,123 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #93 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #100 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade: 
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,745 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #56 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My new short story _Love in the Times of the Macrobiotic Müsli_ has hit an Amazon Germany top 100 list barely a day after I made the official announcement.

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #21.445 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 61 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Comics

It seems that "comic" means "comic fiction" and not "comic book" at Amazon Germany, which is right where the story fits. And since it's set in Germany and deals with a very specific time and milieu in 1980s Germany, I always assumed that the main market would be there.


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

_The Lightcap_
#8 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) (<---- Thanks, Bookbub!)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy

_The New Jefferson Bible_
#23,400 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Reference > Criticism & Interpretation > New Testament
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Bible & Other Sacred Texts > Bible > Christian > Other


----------



## nico

LADY IN PEARLS by Elizabeth Cole
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,069 Paid in Kindle Store
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Private Investigators

Hoping it breaks into the romance sub-category top 100s, too!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on the great sales!

Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade are both hanging in there today:

Dragon Fate:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,699 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,177 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure


Dragon Blade:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #24,995 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #23,908 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #86 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,247 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #44 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## KellyHarper

Ahhh!

I'm kind of freaking out..... I've been hovering around 1050-1100 all week, and then got mentioned in a blog. Not even reviewed... just mentioned. Not even *really* mentioned... just a casual passing sniff...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #505 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age

....

AHHH!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Update 8/3 8:30am:










*breath*

AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## JDHallowell

That's awesome, Kelly!

My own numbers are considerably more modest right now:

Dragon Fate: 

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,382 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,567 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #69 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
    #69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #23,974 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #76 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #82 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,578 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #60 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## William Meikle

THE HOLE is currently

#13 in Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#91 in Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## JDHallowell

That's great, William! Here's hoping it will make the jump to top ten in Suspense>Horror for you.



Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #24,060 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,943 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #86 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #92 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

Dragon Blade:

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,221 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #89 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #95 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #18,568 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
   #68 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


Update: Dragon Fate added Amazon.fr to the list early this morning:
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°11.510 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
    n°2 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    n°3 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Bob Mayer

My two Nightstalker books are #8 and #14 on the overall Science Fiction list:

The Book of Truths (Nightstalkers):
#231 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


Nightstalkers:  
#281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #8 in Books > Education & Reference


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos everyone. Please keep sharing! =)


----------



## KellyHarper

Bob Mayer said:


> My two Nightstalker books are #8 and #14 on the overall Science Fiction list:
> 
> The Book of Truths (Nightstalkers):
> #231 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> Nightstalkers:
> #281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #8 in Books > Education & Reference


Bob, I grabbed a picture of us hanging out the other day...


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

KellyHarper said:


> Bob, I grabbed a picture of us hanging out the other day...


That's so cool!!! Congrats Kelly and Bob!


----------



## KellyHarper

Going a little out of my mind. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #270 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

KellyHarper said:


> Going a little out of my mind.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #270 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


As you should be, Kelly, I will be too with those rankings. Guess you won't be sleeping too much tonight, huh? YOU'RE TOP 100 OVERALL BOUND!


----------



## KellyHarper

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> As you should be, Kelly, I will be too with those rankings. Guess you won't be sleeping too much tonight, huh? YOU'RE TOP 100 OVERALL BOUND!


I don't know about the Top 100 part... but I'm pretty excited all the same


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed is hanging in there after its BookBub promo:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Paul Clayton said:


> White Seed is hanging in there after its BookBub promo:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
> #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


Congratulations, Paul!


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Bittersweet Farm 3: Wingspread (published on Sat.)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,280 Paid in Kindle Store 
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Sports & Outdoors
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
    #12 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian


----------



## Cherise

High School Substitute Teacher's Guide: YOU CAN DO THIS!

    #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Schools & Teaching > Education Theory > Classroom Management
    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Careers > Job Hunting


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Barbara and Cherise!


----------



## JDHallowell

Awesome numbers, everyone. Congratulations!

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,663 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,763 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #67 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
    #69 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

FR: Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°14.885 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
    n°6 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    n°8 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #21,259 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #69 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit
    #71 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

CA: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #25,283 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
    #95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

JD,  you're a mainstay on my thread, brother! Very happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Linda Barlow

Woot! I can join this thread. I'm not selling a LOT because my category is small, but, hey, I'll take it! (I think it's only because Fires of Destiny is on sale this week, though). It's my first attempt at self publishing, and I haven't figured out all this promotion stuff yet.


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Gothic
#59 in Books > Romance > Gothic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, Linda.  Welcome & enjoy!


----------



## Melisse

I've been hovering between 70 and 99 the past three days!

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Way to go, Melisse!


----------



## William Meikle

THE HOLE is currently #11 in Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.


7TH Aug 2013

Product details

Format: Kindle Edition
File Size: 672 KB
Print Length: 344 pages
Publisher: SalBee Publishing (9 Dec 2012)
Sold by: Amazon Media EU S.à r.l. 
Language: English
*ASIN: B00ALZG56W*
Text-to-Speech: Enabled 
X-Ray: Not Enabled 
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (10 customer reviews)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#6,967 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) *#96 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War *

Did we miss any relevant features for this product? Tell us what we missed. 
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?

...

This is the first time it has done it!

A small milestone, I suppose, but exciting for me! 

KK


----------



## Judi Coltman

No Such Thing-
#31 in Books>Biographies & Memoirs>True Accounts>Serial Killers
#63 in Kindle Store>Kindle ebooks>Literatre & Fiction>Genre Fiction>Horror> Ghosts
#65 in Kindle Store>Kindle ebooks>Biographies & Memoirs>True Accounts>Murder & Mayhem


----------



## ccabbott

COMBUSTIBLE is currently:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Mystery
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy


----------



## Linda Barlow

I had an ENT promotion yesterday, which really pushed my book up, to my delight and amazement (new to this).  This was the best rank, I think (I finally went to bed after this!)  The first two categories are small, but historical romance is a pretty big one, so I was thrilled.  Still hanging in there today at # 15 in historical romance.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Gothic
#1 in Books > Romance > Gothic
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## authoryallen

One Man's Trash is currently:


    #46 in Books > Bargain Books
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial


----------



## William Meikle

The Hole is still hanging up there

#3,046 Paid in Kindle Store

#11 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#65 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Horror
#71 in Books > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A Legacy of Revenge (book two, Legacy Series)
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,241 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic
#30 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic


----------



## Incognita

_The Gaia Gambit_ has been out less than 24 hours and is already here:

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Colonization
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

So...yay!


----------



## William Meikle

The Hole is still heading in the right direction

#2,877 Paid in Kindle Store 
#9 in  Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#52 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Horror
#60 in Books Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## johnaburks

Flesh Worn Stone is doing well (for me anyway) in the UK. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #895 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#13 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## William Meikle

The Hole is still hanging around in nice numbers

#2,926 Paid in Kindle Store

#9 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#55 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Horror
#61 in Books > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations all! Keep sharing!


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, everyone! It's good to see. Sorry I haven't been around for the past week or so to see them as they went up: I've been dealing with some urgent family situations.

Dragon Blade is having a good day around the world today:

IN:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #775 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy
    #55 in Books > Fantasy, Horror & Science Fiction > Fantasy

CA:  Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,784 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congrats, JD. I wish you the BEST in sales and your family matters, brother!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Not Amazon this time, but the German edition of _Courier Duty_ is

#3 in Mystery & Suspense > Action & Adventure > Suspense

at Kobo.

Interestingly, this book is a steady seller at Kobo, though it sells very little elsewhere.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Nice work, Cora!


----------



## JDHallowell

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Congrats, JD. I wish you the BEST in sales and your family matters, brother!


Thanks, Sean!


----------



## Incognita

The new book is still doing well:

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Colonization
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Science Fiction

And it's also #8 on the Hot New Release list for SF romance.


----------



## purplesmurf

Rise of the Retics is currently at: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,828 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure

About an hour ago it was #17 in Teen and Young Adult Fantasy > Sword and Sorcery but somehow it is no longer in that category.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Yes, I'm sure it's because of the glitches, but I'm taking the win anyway:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,272 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

*#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero*
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*'TO FEED THE SPARROWHAWKS' *  - A novel set during the Rhodesian bush war, depicting love, hatred, laughter and fear. The real Africa. * $ 0.99 (£ 0.77)* *(Until 31st August 2013)*

Now back in the top #100 Paid by genre - 20th August 2013

12 Reviews - averaging 4.7 Stars (Amazon.Com and Amazon.Co.UK combined) Including _"... the best book I have read about the Rhodesian war - EVER ..."_ and _" ... look out Wilbur Smith ...!"_

Product details

Format: Kindle Edition
File Size: 672 KB
Print Length: 344 pages
Publisher: SalBee Publishing (9 Dec 2012)
Sold by: Amazon Media EU S.à r.l. 
Language: English
ASIN: B00ALZG56W - (To Feed the Sparrowhawks')
Text-to-Speech: Enabled 
X-Ray: Not Enabled 
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (10 customer reviews)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,690 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) *#74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > War 
#98 in Books > Fiction > War *

Did we miss any relevant features for this product? Tell us what we missed.

Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?

* CLICK REGIONAL 'QUICK-LINK' >> http://authl.it/B00ALZG56W*


----------



## AmberDa1

Historical Romance-My new release 'The Beast of Renald' 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #926 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Books > Bargain Books 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
(missing category)


----------



## Vaalingrade

Descendants Colleciton 01: We Could Be Heroes is not #1 in Free Superhero books!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,552 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Amazon's category glitch had my books missing from the lists for a few days, but things are looking up again:

Dragon Blade
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,622 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## MitchHogan

ooooh yeahhh!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## trublue

I'm actually very proud of myself (I never say that)
But this has never happened with book 3!!!


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,519 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Paranormal & Fantasy
#12 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## JDHallowell

Awesome numbers, Mitch and trublue!

The de-bugging process has apparently extended to Dragon Fate now, and it is at

US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,406 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## KevinH

The second book in my Kid Sensation series, _Mutation_, has been doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,350 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure

Oddly enough, the first book in the series, _Sensation_, has the #2 spot in the Superheroes category:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,064 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Vaalingrade said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's because of the glitches, but I'm taking the win anyway:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,272 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> *#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero*
> #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


I'm with Vaalingrade.

I had a #52 spot this morning, but right now I'm:

#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

...with Aundes Aura.
http://www.amazon.com/Aundes-Aura-V%C3%A1lkia-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D7F82BY


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

I overtook World War Z in the UK this morning.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #271 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror
#2 in Books > Fiction > Horror
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, DA! You should get a movie franchise for your book as well with that feat, as world war z is still quite hot!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Bravo, DA! You should get a movie franchise for your book as well with that feat, as world war z is still quite hot!


Thank you Mr. Robertson, we can all dream!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

DAWearmouth said:


> Thank you Mr. Robertson, we can all dream!


Agreed, DA...all I do is DREAM, DREAM, DREAM no matter what. I wish you one million book sales this year. Thanks for sharing your success with us!


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Bittersweet Farm 3: Wingspread

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,378 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Sports & Outdoors
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
    #1 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian


----------



## DJ Edwardson

It's great that Science Fiction has so many categories. I've made it onto a few and I'm pretty excited since this is my first book.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#11 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, it's great to see so many successes!

Dragon Fate is hanging in there as its categories come back online:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,117 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Barbara, DJ & JD...kudos to you all!


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

Hou ! Ndiri fara ! *(Shona ... "I am happy")*

'To Feed the Sparrowhawks' is in the Top #100 in amazon.co.uk for the second day in succession! 

http://authl.it/B00ALZG56W


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations KK!


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Thanks, Sean. And congrats to JD, Barbara, KK, and all the others as well.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A LEGACY OF REVENGE, contemporary romantic thriller

_"Be prepared for an all-encompassing immersion into a world of love, lust, passion, and revenge." _from a reader review

Alexandra Cameron and Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames the young couple for the death of his son, the man who plunged a knife into Alex's husband two years ago. 
Alex's heart was something Diego never expected to win. The handsome, wealthy and powerful Argentine is fiercely protective of the woman he loves, but family and work pressures take him to
Buenos Aires while Alex runs her art gallery in Boston. As the deadly game of revenge enters its next round, they must face the possibility that they'll never see each other again.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic
#27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Plaudits,  Harriet!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Plaudits, Harriet!


Thank you, Sean!


----------



## KOwrites

_This Much Is True_ makes it onto the Contemporary Romance list. YES!!!! Ten Days Old and she's hanging in there and the trend is downward in a good way.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,563 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Sports
#97 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

http://www.amazon.com/This-Much-Is-True-ebook/dp/B00EH9HUNA/ref=zg_bs_6487842011_6


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Wayt to go, Katherine!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm thinking this ranking has something to do with Amazon's blackout on Monday and all the glitches after, but I'll take it for now 

Times of Turmoil - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C9S9W5A

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #72,802 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
#37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## johnaburks

I've never been on a top 100 paid list in the US, so this is cool. Little happy dances this morning.

Flesh Worn Stone - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NIXW22:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #94,512 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo, John!


----------



## JDHallowell

Wonderful numbers, everyone! Congratulations! 

Dragon Blade is still hanging on in Men's Adventure this afternoon:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,940 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## NicWilson

This definitely has something to do with the recent shakeup. Four of my books are placing on genre top 100 lists.

Analog Memory: #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Historical
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical

Nexus: #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > First Contact

Ghost Dust: #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Dag: #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
This is absolutely an error, and I've sent them several emails over the past month or two trying to get them to remove it from that category, as it has absolutely nothing to do with space. I hope it falls off that one soon, because it's misleading to readers.

I've been laughing about the list placement since my wife showed it to me, since I'm pretty sure my sales don't hold up to any of those lists, under normal circumstances. I never pictured my first list placement would be like this!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Great going, Nick!   

I've got a new top 100 ranked book of my own! The Possession Of Jessica Kind, Teen Cheerleader (A Novella) (The Great Lake State High Series)



#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense >Ghosts

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense >Paranormal


----------



## NothingToSeeHere...

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## MarcyB

Really excited!  This doesn't happen often (uhhh..._ever_)

Launch Day for my new YA Novel: To Know Me

#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Grace Elliot

Whoa, Eulogy's Secret ( in my signature )is currently in the top 100 of historical romance. It was number 6 but haven't looked for a little while cos wanted to remember the book there rather than falling!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

After a year of no promotions and no sales, I changed the blurb, ran a free promo, raised the price, and look at what I woke up to this morning:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,564 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical

It's for my Aztec book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EJGYJ8


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Kudos all. Running a freebie today and in the top 100 already!  

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake Part 1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,914 Free in Kindle Store #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Holidays


----------



## Wansit

Wow congrats Austin!

I ran a 99c promo this weekend and got the highest I've ever been. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,225 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Friendship, Social Skills & School Life > Girls & Women
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C9VC7AY/


----------



## jtw78

I woke up to a bunch of new sales today on my book: The Marriage Challenge. 

#15,101 Paid in Kindle Store
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Marriage
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance

And that's not the book I'm promoting right now


----------



## Andrew McCoy

A fun book I wrote with Andre Jute and Dakota Franklin as a promotion keeps popping up on bestseller lists:

GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero (HENTY'S FIST, #1)
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin & Andrew McCoy
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero​


----------



## trublue

Alomost every single book in the series is currently on the Amazon best sellers list for YA Fantasy!!!!!
I don't know how long it will last but I had to share


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is finally back, at least on Men's Adventure:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,277 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## William Meikle

The Hole is in three different top 100 lists at the moment

#2,814 Paid in Kindle Store
#8 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#48 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Horror
#79 in Books > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Looks like I picked the right categories for The Pericles Conspiracy.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #69,143 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > First Contact

Not a high rank, but a decent spot on a category list anyway.


----------



## KOwrites

Congrats to all!

This hasn't happened for me (at this level) before, so I'm off to take a pic with Microsoft's snipping tool gadget and I may frame it. This is at 99 cents as a new release sales price and I did do FB advertising on a post at a Bookbub kind of level but the sales are sustaining at this level without the ads running today; and the reviews are good ones from readers I do not know. lol.

_This Much Is True_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #193 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Holidays

Customer Reviews
4.5 out of 5 stars (13)
4.5 out of 5 stars
5 star 10
4 star 2
3 star 0
2 star 0
1 star 1
See all 13 customer reviews
See only verified purchase reviews
" As to the premise of this, it's a really emotional read, that keeps the reader guessing. " L. Sims | 5 reviewers made a similar statement

" This was great storytelling at it's finest! " Peggy Dabney | 3 reviewers made a similar statement

" What a roller coaster of a story! " shanniek918 | 4 reviewers made a similar statement


----------



## JDHallowell

Those are great placements, William and Michael. Amazing numbers, Katherine. Congratulations to all!

Dragon Fate is having a decent morning, although it's still not back on the Epic Fantasy or Sword and Sorcery lists:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,475 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Bravo all...keep up your awesomeness! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,032 Free in Kindle Store

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Holidays

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part 1 of full novel)

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B007WZ5IZI


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on a top ten in category rank, Sean!

Dragon Fate is hanging in there today:
US:  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25,560 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade reappeared on the Men's Adventure list today:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,052 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## William Meikle

The Hole is still hanging in there

#3,260 Paid in Kindle Store 
#10 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror
#60 in Kindle Store > Genre Fiction > Horror
#65 in Books > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## JDHallowell

Congrats on the top ten subcategory, William!

Dragon Fate 
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,722 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## emnoble

Lights in the City: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ES0NHLW

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #192,441 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics

It cracks me up that Lights in the City sold two copies so far and it's ranking so high in the Psychics section.


----------



## Guest

English Rocks! -  #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Asia > China
Tarot - #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Tarot
The State of Chu - #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Historical Fiction > Military & Wars
The State of Qin - #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Historical Fiction > Ancient Civilizations (#606,397 overall!)

The Jongurian Mission - This one's free so doesn't really count.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Arthurian
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Myths & Legends


----------



## Ismcrazy

I know it will change very soon, but I am enjoying this for the moment. 

At Amazon.co.uk
#57 in Books > Fantasy > Horror

At Amazon.com
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#76 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## RogerWeston

New Release:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Political


----------



## Redbloon

On UK Amazon. Lord Runthorne's Dilemma

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,590 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #91 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

On Canadian Amazon

Average Customer Review: Be the first to review this item
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #280 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical > Regency
    #5 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## MrBourbons

Sales of my novel are so sparse that it keeps bobbing up momentarily before sliding back into obscurity over the course of the next week. It's not been in any charts since it was initially released.

One day I'll get back up there. One day!!!


----------



## Saffron

Far Out hit the Top 100 for Science Fiction > Dystopian at #90 last night (GMT) for a couple of hours. This is the second time this year, I've made it to the Top 100.

It's slipped out now, but I took a screen shot.

Congratulations to everyone who's been up there, flying high in your genre.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Far-Out-ebook/dp/B00CP4YL0E/


----------



## MrBourbons

Lo and behold...

#100 in Books > Fantasy > Horror

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Augustus-Baltazar-Neil-Bursnoll/dp/1782348360/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Pretty excited my new release Of Vice and Virtue is at:

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking
http://www.amazon.com/Vice-Virtue-Time-Walkers-ebook/dp/B00EZRUPLI/ref=zg_bs_6809430011_9

and I have 2 books in the top 20 in the same category
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6809430011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_6_last

Making for a Very Nice Weekend!


----------



## Marie S

My novel Frozen in Time (Blood of the Gods, #1)

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO

AmazonUK Bestsellers Rank: #649 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales

Amazon US Best Sellers Rank: #2,230 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Alternative History
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## adamus

My short, "Ezekiel's Wheel", is at 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,649 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## adamus

And now "Ezekiel's Wheel" is showing up on the SciFi list, as well! 

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,993 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## Eric Rasbold

We have many books in the Top 100 of their categories, but our absolute bestseller is _Energy Magic_. This puppy has been in the Top 100 since it debuted and is currently at the top of the overall books category as well. Not bad for a Kindle read!

SWEET!!


----------



## adamus

My essay collection, _Yom Kippur as Manifest in an Approaching Dorsal Fin_, debuted on the bestseller lists today:

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies > Essays 
#21 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Judaism > Holidays


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs is currently in on a Free Top 100 list (time travel) on the US site.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,885 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel

* Actually there are only 34 books currently in the Top '100' Free Time Travel list but hey-ho.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Better list these while it lasts:

*The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic:*
#3,606 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Psychological
#57 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

*The Crazy Old Lady Omnibus:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,630 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense > Horror


----------



## sarracannon

Top 100 overall first time ever! (and lucky 7's)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age

Peaked early this morning at #29 overall. Dream come true!


----------



## NicWilson

My Kindle Book Discovery day ran yesterday, and spurred a few sales of the novel in question, and probably also one of my short story collections. I hit some of the lists a few weeks back when they dumped everyone out of their categories, but that didn't feel real...

This does.
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > First Contact

Good for Nexus!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I leave my thread for a week or so to return to such inspiring author feats. Kudos to you all...well deserved sales, I'm sure!


----------



## 69959

Fallen is doing well in the free charts:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,483 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:


#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish 


Yom Kippur as Manifest in an Approaching Dorsal Fin is at

US:#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies > Essays 
#34 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Judaism > Holidays 

DE: Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Religion & Esoterik > Judentum 
Nr. 18 in Englische Bücher > Religion & Esoterik > Judentum


----------



## JonDavis1

I'm currently number 54. 

#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Action & Adventure

It's rather awesome because I fell out of the top 100 months ago, and I came back. 
Now if I could just stay there for a while.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My Friday 13 promotion has brought my novel TATTERDEMON to this -

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    #98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## daringnovelist

Whoo hoo!  My new middle readers story about riding a horse out of the path of a hurricane made it to #57 on the Kindle kids' horse stories list.  Because Smashewords hasn't gotten around to distribution yet, I hadn't officially announced it, but a friend found it and bought it for her kid, so I went ahead and announced it here and on Twitter anyway.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #83,059 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Horses

Camille


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is back in a top 100 category tonight:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,708 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Guest

#1 in Tarot eBooks today!

http://www.amazon.com/Tarot-The-Mystery-Mystique-ebook/dp/B00CMUFOUW/


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Greg! That's great.

_Dragon Fate_ is creeping up the chart:

US: #98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My latest release _The Hybrids_ has hit the genetic engineering top 100 list at Amazon.com. Lots of other KBers on that last as well.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #81,650 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering


----------



## JDHallowell

That's wonderful, Cora! 

Dragon Fate is holding steady:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,816 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer  #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Suspense 

Congratulations to all


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Not sure what the heck is going on, but my series is suddenly performing better than it ever has. Maybe it was the new release? That is really the only thing lately I've done differently.

The Legend of the Bloodstone (Time Walkers Book 1)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American 
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Native American 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel

Return of the Pale Feather (Time Walkers Book 2)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,373 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 

Of Vice and Virtue (Time Walkers Book 3)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,946 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 

And one of my book bundles is at #5,639 Paid in Kindle Store.

This has been such a freakin' dream day for me. I would be thrilled if this keeps up. Makes me feel a lot better about turning down an extra shift in the ER tonight!


----------



## J.D.W.

Congrats to all those above--wonderful to see so much success! 

I'm not sure if free counts for this thread--but I just looked at my Select free book that is on its last day and it's doing better than I thought it was--

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy

The book is Tick Tock Baby Clock.  I'm happy!


----------



## LarryNW

PARADISE ROT is #8 in the Fiction/Lit>Humor top 100 list - and climbing!


----------



## LG Castillo

My new release After the Fall, book 2 in a series, is doing well so far. i hope it'll help boost the first book soon.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,713 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Angels
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Marie S

My memoir The Cat Years: How My Cat Soulmates Saved Me is doing quite well in the UK lately.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #26,094 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#61 in Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Health & Fitness > Mental Health

I'm quite disappointed with how my cat rescue story A Forever Home For Athena is doing though, considering I will be donating to animal charities any royalties made.

Amazon.co.uk Bestsellers Rank: #128,045 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Kindle Store > Books > Home & Garden > Animal Care & Pets > Cats

Amazon.com Best Sellers Rank: #160,568 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Pets


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, lots of great numbers. Congratulations, everyone!

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,493 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure 

ETA: 
After dropping off briefly, Dragon Fate rejoined Dragon Blade on the list tonight:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,174 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is climbing again:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,618 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Karen Kincy

Just released my dieselpunk book two days ago, and it made the Top 100 for Steampunk! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #78,413 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#88 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

(happy author dance)
Karen


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk Shadows of Asphodel climbed a bit higher in the rankings! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #59,106 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#70 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Karen


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations, Karen! May the upward trend continue.

_Dragon Fate_ and _Dragon Blade_ are back on the Men's Adventure list tonight:

_Dragon Fate_: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,786 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

_Dragon Blade_: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,027 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## adamus

*Ezekiel's Wheel*
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

*Yom Kippur as Manifest in an Approaching Dorsal Fin*
US: #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies > Essays 
DE: Nr. 43 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Religion & Esoterik > Judentum


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on wonderful rankings.

_Dragon Fate_ is on the Epic Fantasy bestseller list in Canada this morning:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,487 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs is on the bestseller list in the UK - thanks to *two* paid sales over the past few days.

#45,552 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Steve Vernon

_Tatterdemon_ has climbed a bit this weekend.

After starting at 518,224 on September 8 it reached a high on Friday 13.

#12,393 Paid in Kindle Store
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

As of today - following another one day promotion - it rose to

#7,965 Paid in Kindle Store 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#69 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

I get three more reviews I'm going to pitch it to one of the larger promotion sites - like ENT or even BookBub and hopefully push that sucker a little higher.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Just gone to #1 on Amazon.com in Post Apocalyptic, I'm also #1 in the UK. Time to have a beer, look at this!


----------



## LarryNW

Paradise rot #32 in Top 100 paid


----------



## JDHallowell

DAWearmouth said:


> Just gone to #1 on Amazon.com in Post Apocalyptic, I'm also #1 in the UK. Time to have a beer, look at this!


Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Incognita

_The Gaia Gambit _is still hanging in there, now past the 30-day "cliff":

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,138 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Colonization
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## Karen Kincy

_Shadows of Asphodel_, my dieselpunk novel, keeps hovering on the last page of the bestselling Steampunk books. I'm running a flash sale ($4.99 to $2.99) today, and that has improved the rankings a bit:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #63,507 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#72 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Karen


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is back on the Men's Adventure list today, but not yet back on the Epic Fantasy list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,254 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

I'm currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,622 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #63 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #87,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## steveattewell

Hooray - my book of kids poems broke the top 100 in a category. Always nice to see it do this - especially in the run up to Christmas. A small victory!

_Once I Laughed My Socks Off:
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Story Collections_


----------



## Karen Kincy

Shadows of Asphodel has been rising in the ranks in the Steampunk category. It made it to #24 yesterday, and is currently at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,245 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

I'm hoping to hit the first page eventually!
Karen


----------



## Lefty

_The Man on the Roman Candle_ in my sig hit #9 in the top category earlier.

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Historical Study > Essays
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World > Expeditions & Discoveries
#37 in Books > History > Historical Study & Educational Resources > Essays


----------



## legion

Latest is doing all right:

#48 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > African American
#59 in Books > Romance > Multicultural

Thrilled about its post-apocalyptic placement, and yet greedy, and want more (higher rank).


----------



## adamus

*Yom Kippur as Manifest in an Approaching Dorsal Fin:*

#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies > Essays

*Ezekiel's Wheel:*

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls


    #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Bedtime & Dreaming


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is back on the Canadian Epic Fantasy list today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,091 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

The Legend of the Bloodstone today is

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World
    #1 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World
    #11 in Books > Romance > Historical > Viking

And my new release, Of Vice & Virtue is at

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking
    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Time Travel

makes me anxious to get the next book out!


----------



## JDHallowell

Not back on the Epic Fantasy list yet, but _Dragon Blade_ is on the US list for Men's Adventure today.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,110 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Congrats to all  here's mine:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,691 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantas


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Congrats, Cristin!

With the help of Kboards Discovery promo on the 1st Oct, _The Trouble With Pixies_ is currently doing okay on the .com site.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,341 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
#71 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations on the great numbers, everyone!

Dragon Blade is still on the .com Men's Adventure list:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,079 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:

#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## jtw78

Like Mind is at #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Romance


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is holding on:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,533 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## Lefty

Bike Lane (free) is Top 100 in a subcategory I didn't know existed. No complaints.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,651 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors


----------



## J.J. Thompson

The Battle for Sanctuary:

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Magical Roads is doing pretty well in the US chart (for me anyway  )

US:
#4,653 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
It also peaked at 3,734 last night but I was asleep so I didn't see the ranking.

UK:
#7,548 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:

#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## MindyWilde

Awesomeness all around people!  You guys are an inspiration.  This is my first to crack a list albeit a free one.

Training (Billionaire Submission Part 1)

#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## dkw

All free:

My Name is Mark Nine
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological

Anastomosis
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction

Tessellation
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alien Invasion


----------



## MindyWilde

dkw said:


> All free:
> 
> My Name is Mark Nine
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
> 
> Anastomosis
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
> 
> Tessellation
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alien Invasion


Nicely done!


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Today at 7PM, my short story OCCUPATION just made it to the top 100 for Horror short stories.


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance Shadows of Asphodel dropped out of the Steampunk Top 100 for a bit, but now it's back in. It very briefly made it into the Gothic Romance Top 100, but that seems harder to crack.

#53,638 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#66 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Karen


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ made it back onto the Men's Adventure list:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,291 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## Steve Vernon

TROLLING LURES - my novella battle royale between a suicidal ex-cop, a Scandinavian troll and the Trickster God Coyote is now -

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore

Thanks to a short-term sales price of 99 cents.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E6081TW


----------



## arodera

All my books are written in spanish:

"Absolute chaos" (Spanish Edition)

#21 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery
#8 in Books > Spanish Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction

"The color of evil" (Spanish Edition)

    #2 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Police procedural
    #17 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery > Suspense
    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Foreign Language Fiction > Spanish

"The rebellion of the soul" (Spanish Edition)

    #4 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Contemporary
    #11 in Books > Spanish Books > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Foreign Language Fiction > Spanish

"Game of identities" (Spanish Edition)

#22 in Books > Spanish Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## Paul Kohler

Here is where I sit in the grand scheme of things.  I'd like to reach a better level in the overall 'Top 100', but this is my first book, and it has only been a few weeks.  At least it is selling!

#32 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Steve Vernon

IN THE DARK AND THE DEEP - a story of World War 2 convoy duty is now "Perma-Free".

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPE3XWE


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 

Yom Kippur as Manifest in an Approaching Dorsal Fin

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies > Essays


----------



## jamiegrey

My first post here *waves*

Since this is my first published book, I'm pretty excited my YA Sci-Fi is currently ranking in these categories!

Ultraviolet Catastrophe:
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Science Fiction & Dystopian
    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Brian Olsen

My short story, *This Is What He Should Have Said*, suddenly showed up on a list early Sunday morning, and hasn't dropped off of it yet:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #108,919 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Short Stories

It got as high as #25, but has been slowly dropping. I also very briefly cracked the Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories list at #96, but that didn't last long. What's weird is this started right after it passed 30 days after release - it wasn't on any best seller list before that. I changed up some keywords, that seemed to have made the difference. Wish I had done it earlier!


----------



## KerryT2012

Thanks to Harvey it´s been a long time since I can post in here:
http://www.amazon.com/Blind-Dating-Light-Hearted-Romantic-ebook/dp/B00CIKKF6E

#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Divorce
#48 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Divorce


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Happy to see my new release, *Of Vice & Virtue, Time Walkers Book 3* at:

#4 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World
#13 in Books > Romance > Historical > Viking

...and Book 1 is holding steady 
*The Legend of the Bloodstone, Time Walkers Book 1*
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World
#9 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World
#21 in Books > Romance > Historical > Viking

Fingers crossed to keep it up.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thrilled to see my psychological thriller Stone Cold just crept into the top 100 in psychological thrillers

#7,923 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## LarryNW

I'M #15 on the kindle>satire top 100!


----------



## Steamdave

Bragging time. 
My short essay on geological time, La Misura del Tempo Geologico (yes, it's in Italian) has been hovering in the higher reaches of the Earth Sciences Top 100 in my country (Amazon.it) for some weeks.
Today it got back to number one
    n.1 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > Scienze, tecnologia e medicina > Scienze della terra
    n.35 in Libri > Scienze, tecnologia e medicina > Scienze della terra

I might add that two other ebooks of mine are currently in the Top 100 in their respective categories, on Amazon.it, right now...

Avventurieri sul Crocevia del Mondo (another essay in Italian, about travellers on the Silk Road)
    n.7 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > Storia > Storia contemporanea dal XX secolo a oggi
    n.19 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > Biografie, diari e memorie > Biografie e autobiografie
    n.22 in Libri > Storia > Storia contemporanea dal XX secolo a oggi

Bride of the Swamp God (in English, a fantasy novella)
    n.9 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Fantascienza, Horror e Fantasy > Horror
    n.27 in Libri in altre lingue > Horror
    n.29 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Libri per bambini e ragazzi > Fantascienza, Horror e Fantasy > Fantasy


----------



## Vivi_Anna

The collection that I'm in that came out yesterday afternoon, Love in Disguise, landed here when the rankings finally showed up...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,830 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
    #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


Very excited about this collection.


----------



## LarryNW

Sorry - had to share: My novel, "Paradise Rot" is at #15 on the Amazon top 100 satire/paid list! I'm telling you man - it's all about the cover Tongue


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I'm so excited, I've NEVER had a book do this well.  I know it's in a collection, but still I'm taking it...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy

I mean how can it not do well, 7 full novels for 99 cents.  It's like stealing. LOL


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls:


    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Bedtime & Dreaming


not even specifically under free books, but children's ebooks in general - wow! (Imagine how much better it'll do when it's illustrated?)


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My knitting books and my cookbook are always in top 100s but this one shocked me today: *The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Omnibus Edition* is #86 in Folklore!


----------



## stacyjuba

I'm delighted that my Young Ladies of Mystery Boxed Set is having its best sales ever. Young Ladies of Mystery Boxed Set

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Mystery
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
#12 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## tallulahgrace

Casanova Killer, the perma-free intro to my SSCD Crime Thriller series is currently sitting pretty in both Serial Killers and Psychological Thrillers:

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological

ALSO,

Bayou Butcher, the third book in the series, just missed the top 10 in the Serial Killer category:

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers

So glad others enjoy reading about serial killers as much as I like writing about them!


----------



## adamus

Ezekiel's Wheel:
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish


----------



## britnidanielle

At this very moment, I'm barely hanging on lol. I was higher on Friday, but at this very moment Turn It Loose is...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,478 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction


----------



## daringnovelist

I'm not sure how much this means but....

My "The Ride To Save King" is NUMBER ONE in the Kindle children's horse stories in English in the Amazon French store:

    n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Children's Books > Animals > Horses
    n°2 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Children's Books > Animals > Horses

Oh, and "A Fistful of Divas" is ranking in Kindle English language Westerns too....

    n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns
    n°7 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns

Merci, la Belle France!

Camille


----------



## M. P. Rey

BEST FRIENDS, BEST LOVERS

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,613 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature > Fiction > Gay
#66 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Gay
#76 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gay & Lesbian

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-Lovers-ebook/dp/B00CV8Z7L6

Thanks to all my readers


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A LEGACY OF REVENGE* -- contemporary romantic suspense
*
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #626 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#67 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Suspense
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense

Wealthy, successful, passionate and good-looking, Alexandra and Diego seem to have it all, but evil is about to create havoc in their lives.

url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]


----------



## M. P. Rey

THREE MEN, ONE BED 
first edition banned on Amazon, second edition going up the charts 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41,667 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## 28612

​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #605 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports


----------



## mepatterson

Yeah, I just announced my latest novel, Song and Signal, this morning and already it's begun climbing in a unique category:

*#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Aliens*


----------



## Guest

bellaandre said:


> This is a fun thread! Mine are all erotic -  - and here they are (if anyone knows how to add the kindleboards associate tag onto these, please let me know and I'll modify my links! thx!
> 
> GAME FOR LOVE
> #580 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Erotica
> 
> CANDY STORE
> #2,681 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
> 
> LOVE ME
> #3,253 Paid in Kindle Store
> * #84 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


I keep telling the other execs in the company EROTICA is where it is at on kindle.

haha

Good job lots of sales you have.


----------



## Paul Kohler

My debut novel *Linear Shift - Part 1* has moved up to #12 in my category!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,847 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#12 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel*
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Romance


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is back on the lists today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## NicWilson

Oof. My $.99 promo got a huge boost, and I woke up to this: 
#2,777 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
    #18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military


Suffice to say, I'm downright giddy. This is the highest rank any title of mine has ever gotten.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

So far my bundle book is doing well. Fingers crossed that this free run will increase sales of my other books.

Time Walkers 2 book bundle
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Nic and E.B.!

_Dragon Fate_
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,922 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## S.R. Booth

This was from earlier today for The Pledge, Book 2 in The Scinegue Series

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,607 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Christian > Fantasy
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#59 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy

I released it 3 days ago so if sales don't pick up I'm sure it will quickly start sliding down in rank but exciting for now!


----------



## S.R. Booth

Well, a new release pulled my first book out of obscurity! Scinegue just showed up as this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76,624 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Christian > Fantasy
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks to the introduction of subcategories for the historical fiction category, my story _Seraglio_ has been sitting on the "historical --> Middle Eastern" subcategory bestseller list for a few days and is now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #94,876 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Middle Eastern

This is as high as I've ever come in any subcategory at Amazon.com, though I have been higher in subcategories in some of the other stores.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

My debut novel, The Sock Wars:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,017 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Sagas
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor & Satire > General Humor

Woo!


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Blade_ is having a decent day so far:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35,198 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Ed Robinson

Topped out at number 7. During the first few weeks it was number 2 on Hot New Releases.

Currently: #12,503 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#94 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness


----------



## Vivi_Anna

maiasepp said:


> My debut novel, The Sock Wars:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,017 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor
> #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Sagas
> #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor & Satire > General Humor
> 
> Woo!


Nice Maia!! Good for you!! Those are great debut numbers


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is creeping back up the lists this morning:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,814 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 

Edit:

And creeping further this afternoon...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,687 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 

And even further tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #31,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Fairylicious Book #1 of my series

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,099 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Friendship, Social Skills & School Life > Friendship


----------



## Karen Kincy

After the first month of sales, my book dropped out of the Top 100 of any subcategories, but it popped back into the Steampunk Top 100 after this weekend. I have an upcoming blog tour scheduled, and have already been getting some buzz. I also had 2000+ bookmarks given out in swag bags at a geeky convention.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #54,020 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

Karen


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ rejoined the lists this evening after a brief hiatus:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,664 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Blade is holding steady:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,935 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## KMatthew

Gay Tentacle 4-Pack  

#80,138 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Gay & Lesbian


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,082 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Mike Dennis

_Setup On Front Street_:
#1 in Kindle Free Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir
#37 in Kindle Free Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense

_The Ghosts Of Havana_:
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir

_Man-Slaughter_:
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir


----------



## JDHallowell

Still hanging in there with _Dragon Fate_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,252 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Marie S

FROZEN IN TIME (Blood of the Gods, #1) 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107,259 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology

AGE OF DREAMS
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,140,975 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Difficult Discussions > Drug Use

POET'S BLOOD (Blood of the Gods, #3)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,435 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## ASparrow

Vultures in the Playground

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Assassinations
    #71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is still there tonight:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,232 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

Edit:
And moving up this morning:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,362 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## AllyS

I am so honored that all four of my Guardian Witch books are on best seller lists this morning! 

Blood and Fire (Guardian Witch #4) by Ally Shields:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,742 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Urban
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

Burning Both Ends (Guardian Witch #3) by Ally Shields:

#9,744 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards

Fire Within (Guardian Witch #2) by Ally Shields:

#8,029 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Urban

Awakening the Fire (Guardian Witch #1) by Ally Shields:

#5,207 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#47 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Urban
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Thirty Years to Life_ is a bestseller in Canada.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,453 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies
#10 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies

Of course, it's not an anthology, but who cares?


----------



## JDHallowell

That's quite an accomplishment, Ally! 

Cora, now those are some bragging rights: "My book is a bestseller for categories it isn't even in!" 

Dragon Fate is still hanging on this morning:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,226 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Ed Robinson

Leap Of Faith had a huge couple of days so I'm reposting:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,795 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#10 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Science

Similar numbers at Amazon Canada, and broke the top 100 (in category) in the UK.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Magical Roads suddenly had a surge of 40 downloads overnight and even though it already went down 100 ranks since the top point this is where it is now.
I have no idea why it went up like that, I can't seem to find a mention about it on twitter or google.

#2,808 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

[those are first pages!!! YEAH!!!!]

Also, these are other rankings that were not on the list but that I can still find
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy

#15 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories [another first page!!!]
#21 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#47 Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

I'm hoping that because it's on the first page that it might have a couple more sales for a while


----------



## Karen Kincy

That's awesome, Kia! 

My dieselpunk romance is doing pretty well today: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#55 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is back in the top 100 lists for Arthurian fiction: 

    #13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## BRONZEAGE

In time for Samhain / Halloween,

_Bending The Boyne _having steady sales, without promo or freebies :

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Ireland
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Irish
#52 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

My new release, Sunset Strip, isn't doing too shabby at all:  

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Comedy
#25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## MindyWilde

Congrats everyone.  Had another one of mine slide up the list.  Virgin Blood (Erotic Vampire Tales Vol. 1) is a free paranormal romance currently bouncing around at:

#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Wow, lots of great numbers here! 

Dragon Blade is back up tonight:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,654 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The new historical subcategories have done well by _Under the Knout_.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #97,017 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Russian
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Short Stories

Of course, it's a bit weird what Amazon counts as Russian historical fiction, since it includes both contemporary set political thrillers and 19th century classics that were contemporary fiction when written. Still, it's nice to be right next to Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Ben Oakley

Got under 100 in Alien Invasion for 'Children of the Dawn' which is a little strange as I listed in two _different _categories but hey - no complaints, also changed the covers two days ago but haven't changed yet - here's hoping I can get in under 20,000 total rank for the first time 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,370 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alien Invasion


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Blade_ is still hanging in there:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,411 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

And _Dragon Fate_ is there, as well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #44,906 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Mike Attebery

At the moment, I'm happy to report the following top 100 category results:

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

If I could find a way to get some sales for the Brick Ransom anthology, I think Brick Ransom: Volume One could join its buddies pretty quickly.


----------



## SarahCarter

Domus Inter - House Between


#323,675 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian


----------



## Incognita

Well, thanks to _Dragon Rose_ being ENT's Book of the Day today, it's here right now:

#1,508 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#6 in Books > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## JDHallowell

Great numbers, Mike, Sarah, and Christine!

Dragon Fate is still holding relatively steady:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,688 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Incognita

It got better overnight (thank you, ENT!).

#460 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#4 in Books > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## RachelleVaughn

Congrats to everyone!!!

_Home Ice_ is currently at:
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk seems to be selling better from buzz for an upcoming blog tour. I also enrolled it in KDP Select a week ago, so maybe that's been helping somehow.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #30,271 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## CoraBuhlert

One of my German language titles, _Unter der Knute_, has just inched its way onto a top 100 list at Amazon Germany. Now my English language titles have hit category bestseller lists at Amazon.de a few times. Often you only need a sale or two to hit the list with an English language books, because Amazon.de separates German and foreign language books and the foreign language categories are often very small and not very busy.

However, hitting a German language category list at Amazon.de takes a bit more effort.

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #7.247 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 92 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Kurzgeschichten & Anthologien

Of course, there likely won't be any follow-up sales, because the ranking updated in the middle of the night thanks to Amazon's lag time. Still, it feels good.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My newly permafree offering, Gawain and Ragnell, is doing pretty well in its categories, Arthurian and legendary fantasy: 

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends


----------



## Delaina Lake

I decided to do a free Amazon promo on my debut novel _Catalyst_ this weekend. I'm pleased with the results so far!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #962 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is having a good day:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,643 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

And it's getting better:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,527 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

And even better:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,193 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## Cherise

LOL, does anyone actually READ this thread?  But I have to tell _someone_!

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Schools & Teaching > High School
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Education > By Level > High School
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Schools & Teaching > Education Theory > Classroom Management


----------



## JDHallowell

Cherise Kelley said:


> LOL, does anyone actually READ this thread?  But I have to tell _someone_!


Yes, Cherise, people do read this thread. Congratulations on some great category rankings!


----------



## Cherise

JDHallowell said:


> Yes, Cherise, people do read this thread. Congratulations on some great category rankings!


Thanks!


----------



## pauldude000

I am freaking out. With no advertising truly worth calling advertising, Surviving with Joe is rocketing! (Tweets and a facebook post don't count. Initial sales never changed with those.) Not to mention, SIA:US 2nd Ed is back in the top 100 in genre, as well as others. Here is a breakdown.

Surviving In America: Under Siege 2nd Edition (fiction novel)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,004 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#61 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

-------------

Surviving With Joe (fiction novel)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,731 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#41 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

-------------

The Amazing Wood-Gas Stove (how-to)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #67,093 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Crafts & Hobbies > Metal Work
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Camping
#49 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Crafts & Hobbies > Metal Work

------------

The Basics 4 Survival (how-to)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #145,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Camping

------------

I am happy, satisfied, yet puzzlingly perplexed. I never expected the survival how-to's to gain such ground, and am surprised that SIA:US is making such a comeback after such an initially good run to begin with.


----------



## WG McCabe

My short COLD CALL:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,556 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies
#22 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies

I should probably add that this is in the amazon.ca not .com. But I have never hit any kind of list before so I'll take it. And, for one brief shining moment I can tell people that I 'outsold' Agatha Christie (who is #20 atm).


----------



## JDHallowell

Paul, it's great to hear that your books have taken off so well, and that they are showing staying power, too.

Patrick, congratulations on hitting the Canadian bestseller lists!

Both _Dragon Fate_ and _Dragon Blade_ are on the lists this morning:

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,380 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,944 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure


----------



## WG McCabe

Very cool, JD.


----------



## 28612

Sign Off
(Mystery Finalist for 2014 EPIC  and $1.99 for limited time)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,335 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Series
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
#74 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

_The Machine God_ is number two on the steampunk best sellers:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,318 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## JDHallowell

Awesome numbers, Patricia and MeiLin!

_Dragon Fate_ and _Dragon Blade_ are both still holding on:

Dragon Fate:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,111 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

Dragon Blade:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,122 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Jarrett Rush

My book Chasing Filthy Lucre is in the middle of two lists right now. This is a first in the U.S. For me. I'd love for the book to be higher, but, after lackluster sales and using the wrong keywords for more than a year, I'll take being ranked in the 40s.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #84,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir


----------



## JV

My debut novel The Rabid, which you can link to in my sig below (sorry , I'd link it here, but I'm on a cell phone)  has been doing well for weeks. It's sold well over 300 copies this month.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,660 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

_The Machine God_ is still hanging on to the top ten list in Steampunk:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

And in the 80s on the New and Popular rankings. Slipping fast, but still visible!


----------



## britnidanielle

Yup. My book, _*Turn It Loose*_, is back in the Top 100!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,451 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
#54 in Books > Romance > Multicultural

grab it while it's still relatively hot lol.


----------



## heidi_g

Will I embarrass myself by listing a low/high?

A Short Story: The Girl Who Couldn't Sing
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #111,745 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales


----------



## JDHallowell

Lots of great numbers there. Congratulations to everyone who listed here!

Heidi, you won't embarrass yourself by listing any Top 100 ranking here.

_Dragon Fate _ is still holding on:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,720 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## KOwrites

I just got my 100th 5-star review on my latest release _This Much Is True_. That's one for the books for me. : )

_*THIS MUCH IS TRUE*_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,582 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Action & Adventure
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Psychological
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## Cherise

#7,562 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
    #10 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Classics & Allegories
    #34 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Dogs


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## Incognita

My latest book, _Ashes of Roses_, came out on Thursday and is now here:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,976 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#82 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

It's also on the Hot New Releases lists for both Fantasy Romance and Historical Fantasy. I'm thrilled!


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Katherine, Cherise, Mike, and Christine! 

Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,579 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## MarcyB

Congrats all! I don't make the top categories much, so I am excited that my new release is #2 on hot releases in its category and doing well in regular categories.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #44,419 Paid in Kindle Store  
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Geography & Cultures > Careers
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Pets
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Education & Reference > Jobs & Careers


----------



## KMatthew

Does Amazon UK count?

His Indecent Lessons
#7 Free in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > New Adult 
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 

Mind you, this is in the UK. All of the other parts are in the paid top 100 for New Adult.

If only it could do that in the US.


----------



## William Meikle

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Horror

I'll take it!


----------



## 28612

#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

(Shhh ... it's a stealth sale at just $2.99 for all 3 books ... but don't tell anyone else.)


----------



## CassieL

Doing a free run on Douchebag. Currently

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Mate Seeking 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Interpersonal Relations

Hey! I'll take the exposure.  Now to just get a few more reviews out of it.


----------



## Incognita

Thanks to BookBub, I'm currently here for _Dragon Rose_:

#978 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#4 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

and here for _Ashes of Roses_ (same series, but not advertised):

#12,469 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#75 in Books > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Very Excited!!  The other boxed set I'm in, Unraveled, hit the USA TODAY bestselling list today at #97.  Highest I've been on the list.  Happy dancing.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
    #5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


And congrats to all those who are in the top 100 of their genres.  It's an awesome achievement. Celebrate it!!


----------



## NicWilson

#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
I think this is The Necromancer's Gambit's first time making it onto any of the charts, so it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ismcrazy

Just got into some top 100 categories. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #382 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction


----------



## heidi_g

JDHallowell said:


> Lots of great numbers there. Congratulations to everyone who listed here!
> 
> Heidi, you won't embarrass yourself by listing any Top 100 ranking here.
> 
> _Dragon Fate _ is still holding on:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,720 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## heidi_g

For the moment, each of the first three books in my fairy tale/fantashy mashup series _The Queen of the Realm of Faerie_ is on 'Top 100' little yay!

_Nandana's Mark:_ (It's a spinoff of the French fairy tale, _Melusine_.)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #645,627 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > French

_The Flower of Isbelline:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #106,922 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales

_The Dragon Carnivale:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #102,307 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary

_True Love's First Kiss:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #206,783 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I keep getting a free sale a day in Japan for the past few days, I now realise why:


   5位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle洋書 > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
   10位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle洋書 > Children's Books > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror

And this is my first month selling ANY books at all in Japan, I find it interesting it's my free short story collection that seems to do this.

And Canada seems just as slow in these categories:

#2,815 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## Jill James

I'm in a boxed set with the Authors of Main Street. Christmas on Main Street.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #69 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Inspirational 
#2 in Books > Romance > Anthologies 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Holidays


----------



## Incognita

Still hanging in the top 100:

#65 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Caddy

*Gastien: The Cost of the Dream*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,562 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > Continental European
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > Continental European
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > European
*
Gastien: From Dream to Destiny*

#41,980 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > Continental European
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > French
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > Continental European


----------



## Karen Kincy

Awesome numbers, guys!

My dieselpunk romance keeps flirting with the Top 20 in Steampunk. I suspect I may have slept through it being on the first page earlier this morning or late last night.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,421 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#23 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Woo-hoo! My funny, rhyming short mystery (about talking turkeys on Thanksgiving day) is now in the top _ten_ in two sub-sub-sub categories...

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Birds

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Collections & Anthologies


----------



## JDHallowell

It's wonderful to see so many people here having success with their books!

_Dragon Fate_ is still holding relatively steady:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,840 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently in the US top 100 in #psy thrillers
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,447 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
#85 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers

and in the UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Psychological
#27 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## Scottish Lass

I'm so excited!  
My book's only been on sale for a few days and only been bought by a few friends (not doing much publicity until the other book is out) and yet I still made the bestseller lists in Amazon.co.uk:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #69,919 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#96 in Books > Fiction > Sport

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Paul Draker

I'm a week late to this party, so New Year Island is no longer in the overall Kindle Top-100...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #530 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
#11 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## bclaire

Today at 7:08 a.m., my debut Scottish, Time-Travel Romance, _Love Beyond Time_, is listed:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,293 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Under the Knout_ is hanging out in the Russian subcategory of the historical fiction bestseller list at Amazon.com again.

#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Russian

It probably was even higher, since it's already been a day or so since the last sale. Russian historical fiction is not a very competitive category.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The historical fiction subcategory bestseller lists are really paying off for me, because _Seraglio_ just hit the Middle Eastern historical fiction list again and has been hanging out on the lower rungs of said list for a while:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #100,796 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Middle Eastern


----------



## m.a. petterson

Well I'm pleased as punch my resume book is ranked at 56.

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Careers > Job Hunting > Resumes


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_ is showing up over in the UK tonight:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,844 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Justawriter

I released my first book SIX MONTHS IN MONTANA last week, and ran a promo for it yesterday on Kindle Nation Daily. It was a bit higher last night, but seems to be hanging in there for the moment. Oddly enough, I somehow landed on the Inspirational list too....not sure how, as there's no religious elements in the story.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,872 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Books > Romance > Western
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sagas


----------



## Skye Ronan

I was on three lists this morning after lowering the price of my serial episode. I've slipped off one list but remain on two. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #82,299 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## JDHallowell

_Dragon Fate_:Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,457 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

_Dragon Blade_: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,213 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Coming off a select run, I came home from work to find I'd had quite a few sales in the UK store, and this  :

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,575 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
                                  #74 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > New Adult

Really pleased.    
I keep looking at the returns column expecting to see them all come back!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, contemporary romantic suspense...4.5 stars from 78 reviews!
*$0.99 for one more day.
*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,383 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#65 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## 60865

Christmas Eve is a perma free which is 
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
and I haven't done anything to promote it.
Go figure!


----------



## OliviaF

_Love and Other Wicked Games_ is on a weekend sale of $0.99 and is sitting here right now in the US store:

#37,503 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Victorian
#100 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian

I'm also hoping it will get better with my sale!


----------



## JDHallowell

The War of the Blades books are having a pretty good day:

_Dragon Fate_:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,307 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

_Dragon Blade_:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,794 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## bclaire

My new release of _Love Beyond Time_, a Scottish, Time-Travel Romance:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,272 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#19 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## bclaire

Book 2 of my Morna's Legacy Series, _Love Beyond Reason_, a Scottish time-travel romance is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,590 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Scottish
#94 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## 58907

*A Thankful Love* is an interracial sweet romance novelette.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,543 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Romance > Multicultural
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Romance
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance is in the Top 100 for Steampunk and Gothic Romance. Finally hit the first page in both at the same time!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,144 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## Christian Price

I have 2 titles that would qualify @ this moment.

"After I Pulled the Trigger: Surviving Suicide"
#56,511 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Psychology & Counseling > Suicide
#9 in Books > Self-Help > Death & Grief > Suicide
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Death & Grief

"A Change of Heart: From Suicide to Life"
#47,243 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Psychology & Counseling > Suicide
#4 in Books > Self-Help > Death & Grief > Suicide


----------



## Karen Kincy

Day two of countdown deal...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,528 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## TimWLong

My new book has been doing a lot better than I'd ever hoped. I was crossing my fingers to hit the top 8K after release. It's been losing ground since yesterday when it cracked the top 1K but:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,845 Paid in Kindle Store
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial


----------



## Guest

#1 in Tarot for the past 2 days, no idea why.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #51,396 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Tarot
#25 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Tarot
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Unexplained Mysteries


----------



## Karen Kincy

Almost onto Day 3 of the Kindle Countdown Deal, and still rising in the ranks:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,880 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## Scottish Lass

My book '_Fear of Falling_' has popped back into the UK bestsellers now that '_Winter Arrives_' is out 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #37,725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
* #45 in Kindle Store ]]> Books ]]> Fiction ]]> Sports
* #53 in Books ]]> Fiction ]]> Sport


----------



## Sarah Stimson

A day after my official launch, I've broken the top 100 in several categories in the UK.  V pleased with that!

21,171 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#7 in Books > Business, Finance & Law > Sales & Marketing > Public Relations
#95 in Books > Business, Finance & Law > Careers > Job Hunting

#19,036 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Business & Finance > Marketing & Sales
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Business & Finance > Careers


----------



## nico

_A Voice at Midnight_ just broke into the top 100 in Regency romance today. It's taken a couple weeks, but we're beginning to get a little traction. Go, little novella, go!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,419 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Military
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency


----------



## Randy M.

My pirate adventure, Scarlet And Gold, is #1 in Sea Adventures. It's fun while it lasts.


----------



## Karen Kincy

SO close to #1 in a category for the first time ever!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,152 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## Guest

Made it to #1 in Japan in SEO. Wish I would have caught it when it was there!

Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング:
2位 ─ 洋書 > Computers & Technology > Internet & Web Culture > Search Engine Optimization
6位 ─ 洋書 > Computers & Technology > Internet & Web Culture > Blogging & Blogs
83位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle洋書 > Computers & Internet > Web Development

http://www.amazon.co.jp/Visit-Site-Bitch-Unconventional-Tactics-ebook/dp/B00GX1PLCC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386230105&sr=8-1&keywords=greg+strandberg


----------



## Scottish Lass

I'm catching up on John Grisham! 

*Winter Arrives*:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,422 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#9 in Books > Fiction > Sport

*Fear of Falling*:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,413 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Sports
#15 in Books > Fiction > Sport


----------



## Nathaniel Burns

*Pride and Honour - The Battle for Saxony*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,865 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > European
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Western
#5 in Books > History > Europe > Western


----------



## Vaalingrade

Almost there...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #325 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## scottmarlowe

My new one is creeping up...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,001 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
    #22 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
    #74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## KMatthew

A Month with Werewolves (Serial #1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

I suppose I'm about to find out what free is really worth.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Fun fact: There are no Action Adventure Fantasy books between #325 and #150 in Free

Also, Top 150, baby!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #150 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## JDHallowell

Still hanging out on the YA Sword and Sorcery list:

_Dragon Fate:_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,878 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## EC

My one and only title was at number 16 in the Asia category this morning and number 47 in South East Asia.  Which just goes to show that some categories are virtually dead in the water as I only had 4 sales in the last 24 hours. 

I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Incognita

My new release is still hanging out here:

#3,876 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#16 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#27 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## hardnutt

My historical novel, RELUCTANT QUEEN, hit No 1 in Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Historical!


Average Customer Review: 4.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (15 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,581 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Historical
    #3 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > British Heads of State > Henry VII
    #7 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Spiritual Literature & Fiction

Geraldine


----------



## Cherise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,696 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Training
    #1 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Dogs > Training
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs

<3 Kindle Nation Daily Facebook Ads


----------



## Steve Vernon

My collection of true historical murder tales - MARITIME MURDER - is creeping up in the rankings.

#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Americas > Canada
#37 in Books > History > Americas > Canada

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Maritime-Murder-Deadly-Crimes-Buried-ebook/dp/B00F3BG1N6/ref=tmm_kin_title_popover[/url]


----------



## AriadneW

This book came out about two and a half weeks ago, and has slowly been building its way up. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,490 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## Max China

AriadneW said:


> This book came out about two and a half weeks ago, and has slowly been building its way up.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,490 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


Mine's been up and down in amazon uk chart for two weeks, #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal

Got to no 2 in psychics, should've known it wouldn't last, lol


----------



## JDHallowell

Yesterday was a very good day, with Dragon Fate hitting a sales rank of 532 at one point. Today is still phenomenal:

_Dragon Fate_:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #758 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,835 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#93 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

AU: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #397 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's & Young Adult > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic

_Dragon Blade_:

US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,167 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

AU: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #795 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic 
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's & Young Adult > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Ed Robinson

Highest ranking for Leap of Faith so far:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,367 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#3 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences


----------



## AriadneW

Max China said:


> Mine's been up and down in amazon uk chart for two weeks, #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal
> 
> Got to no 2 in psychics, should've known it wouldn't last, lol


There are times when I wish the Facebook like button carried over to other forums. Haha.


----------



## Justawriter

Ed Robinson said:


> Highest ranking for Leap of Faith so far:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,367 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
> #3 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences


Congrats! I just grabbed a copy....with snow coming, the idea of floating around somewhere warm on a boat suddenly seems like a great idea.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My little permafree novelette in the world of The Pendragon Chronicles, "Gawain and Ragnell" is starting to make a showing in several top 100 categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,871 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

http://www.amazon.com/Gawain-Ragnell-Pendragon-Chronicles-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B00FIU136M/

I haven't seen a lot of that translating to sales of the novels yet, but a gal can always hope.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My first ever sale in Australia for my historical novelette _Seraglio_ immediately landed me on two bestseller lists:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,160 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure

_Seraglio_ is also steadily hanging out on the Historical fiction --> Middle Eastern mini-list at Amazon.com. Currently, it's:

#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Middle Eastern


----------



## JDHallowell

It's been a very good week so far.

Dragon Fate:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,260 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 

Dragon Blade:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## dkw

EDIT: Trans now #1!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,863 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Fantasy
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Satire

My Name is Mark Nine
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,209 Free in Kindle Store 
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

Anastomosis
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,321 Free in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine <--- It's not space marine at all 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

The series has suddenly become popular in the UK. I don't always click the dropdown in KDP to look at international sales, but my BookTrakr reports suddenly jumped overall ranks. 

Surfer Girl was #27 in UK Kindle Paid Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies and #57 in the US, but the UK now has dropped, but has a couple new five star reviews (one that made me blush!). This has become quite a popular category lately, mainly due to Ally Carter, I suspect, and I've noticed tons of new books in it every week, so I'm quite happy it seems to be continuing even after over a year on the market.

Rebel is #45 in UK Kindle Paid Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies


----------



## legion

Latest release:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,053 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#52 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## NicWilson

One just went on Promo, and placed here. Here's hoping we get some more of a boost from it later in the day!


    #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Heartache, a three story collection which isn't one of my stronger sellers, just barely scraped into the Amazon.com Top 100 list for short women's fiction today:

#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Women’s Fiction


----------



## Nathaniel Burns

How cool is that? 'Pride and Honour' is #1 in Amazons Historical European Fiction bestseller list! 

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #6,158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > European
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > Western
#6 in Books > History > Europe > Western


----------



## Faye Hunter

On Wednesday one of my books went free on Amazon. Today all heck broke loose! It's been an amazing day watching the numbers come in, but hitting the Romance Top 100 is blowing my mind. 

*A Tease*
#137 Free in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance

ETA: Eep! It kept going! I actually broke into the top 100!
#95 Free in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance


----------



## Dakota Franklin

CoolMain launched an omnibus of three of my books. They were all bestsellers before, indeed still are. I thought we'd run out of readers for the omnibus and get a beige band of shame, zero sales. But apparently not. Within minutes of being launched, the omnibus was on several bestseller lists.

RUTHLESS TO WIN
OMNIBUS ONE
comprising
TROUBLESHOOTER
LE MANS 
RACING JUSTICE
by Dakota Franklin​
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > > Motor Sports
#91 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > > Motor Sports


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Yeah my Nina Decker boxed set has finally broken the top 100 in its genre. Thank you Bookbub!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #368 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
    #13 in Books > Romance > Anthologies


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Wheeeeeeeeee!!  I can't believe it...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #118 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
    #5 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies

and #17 at B&N


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Simma is on a free promo today and doing well. Losing a bit of ground now that Sunday's winding down, but still...

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

The first book in the Sons of Masguard series has hung out in the top spot for Children's ebooks > Mammals for quite some time. (Not a ton of competition there.) But tonight's the first time it's reached number one in Children's ebooks > Action and Adventure. I'm thrilled!


----------



## Dakota Franklin

RUTHLESS TO WIN OMNIBUS ONE by Dakota Franklin
US #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > > Motor Sports
US #43 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > > Motor Sports

RACING JUSTICE by Dakota Franklin
US #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > > Motor Sports
US #58 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > > Motor Sports
UK #27 in Kindle Store > Books >> Sport > Motor Sports

REQUIEM AT MONZA by Dakota Franklin
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > > Organized Crime

LE MANS a novel by Dakota Franklin
US #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > > Motor Sport
UK #54 in Kindle Store > Books > > Motor Sports

ETC.

Amazon now has so many stores, it is no longer possible check them all. A spot check revealed my books are also on the bestseller lists in Germany, France, Spain, Italy, Japan, India and Canada, among those I checked.


----------



## MatthewBallard

I've been on sale for one full day and I broke the top 100 in a couple of categories.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,445 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Romance
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Dave Dutton

My "How to Be a Crafty Cruiser" tips and tricks manual has reached #2 in the Travel and Holiday>Speciality Travel>Cruises category in Amazon UK.


----------



## Indecisive

I finally got a category rank! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,104 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I thought I'd better rush in here while this one is still live 'cause I'm betting it won't last:

THE CRAZY OLD LADY OMNIBUS
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal

I have a few others:
THE WHISKEY BOTTLE IN THE WALL: VOLUME 1
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore

THE WHISKEY BOTTLE IN THE WALL: VOLUME 3
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore

THE RELUCTANT BELSNICKEL OF OPELT'S WOOD
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore

THE WHISKEY BOTTLE IN THE WALL: OMNIBUS EDITION
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore

I also have some in Knitting and my cookbook but they're pretty much always there, even though they only sell a handful of copies a month.


----------



## Andrew McCoy

A fun book I wrote with Andre Jute and Dakota Franklin as a promotion stays on the bestseller lists pretty much permanently, perhaps helped by being 99c and sometimes matched by Amazon to FREE:

GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero (HENTY'S FIST, #1)
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin & Andrew McCoy
Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero​


----------



## Max China

The Sister:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #85,175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 

Well it's a start! Doing a bit better in the UK. 5 star rated  by 5 readers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Seraglio_ is rocking the Historical Fiction --> Middle Eastern charts again. Currently, it's at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #85,244 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Middle Eastern


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Nice that I can post here! _Aundes Aura_'s in a Top 100 paid list in the UK!

#84,708 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aundes-Aura-The-V%C3%A1lkia-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D7F82BY/ref=zg_bs_3653227031_79


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My space opera _Mercy Mission _just hit a top 100 lists in Canada:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,600 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
#95 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## 60865

I've been floating between 65 and 95 for a few weeks now 
I have no idea how I got there after a year.
Maybe the fact that the name of the book has Christmas in it 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,688 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## scottmarlowe

Doing pretty good today with a promo spot in ENT. Hopefully it keeps making sales and rising.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,407 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #66 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## scottmarlowe

Nice overnight bump courtesy of ENT:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,680 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Canada is once again coming through for me, this time for _Under the Knout_:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,716 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,426 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Angels
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devil


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## 69959

Deception (The Transformed, #1)
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires

(It was #24 a couple days ago, but I forgot to post. I did get a screenshot though.)


----------



## Andre Jute

In the dogsledding regions like Canada and Alaska, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* is pretty much a year-round staple of the bestseller list and has been since it was first published in 1990. But the interesting thing is that each year in October, IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth starts climbing the bestseller lists outside the ice regions. This is because the intensely loyal fans of the eponymous Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race get involved in the buildup towards the race.

Standings in the last day of 2013 for 
*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth:*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US Top 100 Paid
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Winter Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Top 100 Paid
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sport > Winter Sports

And elsewhere, of course, but there are now too many Amazon outlets to check them all. Also in paperback on Amazon.​


----------



## Carol Davis

My latest Kindle Worlds project, "Rebel State: The Year One Trilogy."

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61,862 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Science Fiction & Fantasy

And "Rebel State: Rebirth"...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75,334 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## WG McCabe

I sold a copy of HUNGER at the US store today and it got popped into a Top 100 category that I didn't know existed.

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Gay & Lesbian


----------



## KevinH

I released the third book, _Infiltration_, in my Kid Sensation series two days ago and feel blessed to have the following ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,837 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction

Hopefully the book will resonate with fans and find an audience like the first two in the series.


----------



## Sam Kates

_The Cleansing_ has been out for a little over a week:



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,986 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World
#59 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World


----------



## JDHallowell

Congratulations Christine, Sam and everyone else who has been fortunate enough to be able to post here over the past few weeks! 

Sorry it's been a while since I checked in - much has been happening offline, but Dragon Fate and Dragon Blade have been consistently staying on the bestsellers lists. 

Dragon Fate:
US: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,122 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 


Dragon Blade:
US:Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,122 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure 

AU:Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,406 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Max China

The Sister entered the US chart last week and here it is so far. Still a way to go . . .

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #51,896 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts 
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal 

Glad to be seen at last


----------



## BridgetHollister

Not paid, but I'm still excited enough to brag. (It is my first time making it on ANY list and I just published my first release on 12/23!)

BREAKING RULE SEVEN (COWBOY CASANOVA #1)
    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Nina Croft

Thanks to Bookbub!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #313 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#1 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Series


----------



## 69959

Deception: #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
Fallen (Free): #98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## RuthNestvold

Gawain and Ragnell is doing quite well in its free categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,686 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical










http://www.amazon.com/Gawain-Ragnell-The-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00FIU136M/


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Thanks for the place to list! My book hit the top 100 today and I was so excited and wanted to share! Five Nights is the title and it currently has these rankings:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College

I'm a self-published author and I've written eleven other books to date. To celebrate I had a hot cup of coffee and read a book in front of the fire. Still waiting for the balloons *grins*

http://www.amazon.com/Nights-Sinful-Delights-Romance-Boxed-ebook/dp/B00EUDOEIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389062990&sr=8-1&keywords=five+nights

Update!!! Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #86 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Romance > Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Brick Ransom: Volume One (Three Brick Ransom Adventures)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## Karen Kincy

Awesome numbers, guys!

Forgive me while I hyperventilate for cracking the Top 1000 on Amazon and hitting #1 in a category for the first time. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #992 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic

Karen


----------



## Guest

Managed to get Tarot Card Killer up in the charts with a Bargainbooksy ad.  Now if it could just get into the crime categories.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,175 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Tarot
#46 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Divination > Tarot


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Legacy of the Highlands was outselling Nora Roberts (very briefly) in romantic suspense today!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #708 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#38 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Miriam Minger

Very excited! TWIN PASSIONS is #1 for paid sales at Amazon in Viking Romance, #3 in Medieval Romance! Don't forget to snap up your 99 cent copy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## JFHilborne

Delighted to see STONE COLD at #69 in Psychological Thrillers in the UK. Bog thanks to all my UK readers. 

Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (6 customer reviews)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,926 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#69 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Psychological
#86 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## scottmarlowe

Thanks to some advertising, The Five Elements is doing pretty good:

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

I've got one more ad hitting tomorrow. Kind of wish I'd spread them out a bit more, but oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## belindaf

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#86 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

Those trained to save lives might be the most skilled at taking them.

Paramedic Anneliese Ashmore's routine shift takes a startling turn when she answers the call she was never meant to hear--a call to a crime scene where her sister, Sydney, is the victim of an apparent overdose suicide.

The evidence says otherwise.

In the midst of a heated divorce, motive implicates Sydney's soon-to-be ex-husband. While the police focus on the single lead, Ana makes her own discovery.

A chain of e-mails between Sydney and her surgeon's office sets Ana on a search for answers about her sister's recent diagnosis and the life-altering treatment that saved her. The body count rises as Ana closes in on the truth and on the man of her dreams.

With the help of Dr. Jared Monroe, an unhappily married physician with a bit of a crush, Ana uncovers a ring of greed and corruption and exposes the fact that Sydney's medical treatment may have been the catalyst for her murder.

Unfortunately for Ana, she may be next.


----------



## CEMartin2

NEVER thought I'd make this with a paid book... but my Bookbub for my permafree #1 seems to truly be working miracles. 

Brothers in Stone (Stone Soldiers #2) is acually #98 in Horror>Dark Fantasy! How the hell did that happen?!


----------



## 69959

On Monday, I posted that Deception got to #15 in Vampires. It made it to #3









Currently at:
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## scottmarlowe

Granted, Greek & Roman myths is a small fry in the ranks, but I'll take it.

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #42 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## 60865

On www.Amazon.fr
Jade is 
n°46 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Littérature sentimentale
n°16 dans Livres > Littérature sentimentale


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

His for One Night:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #119 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Sorry to double post but I'm excited about getting into the Top 100 Free!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #78 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance

Yes it's free, but...visibility!


----------



## Max China

The Sister, amazon USA - Okay it isn't great, but we got to start somewhere.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #272,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp 

And in the UK a bit better!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #52,617 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal 
#62 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Ghosts 

This is a great thread by the way


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

My new release - The Migraine Mafia:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,269 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical


----------



## 69959

Back at #3 in Vampire Suspense! (Deception)

#4,329 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts 
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

(No idea what it's doing in the ghost category!)


----------



## T.K.

I wasn't expecting this!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #271,411 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Detectives

http://www.amazon.com/Shield-Heart-T-K-Richardson-ebook/dp/B007D853UO/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

I'm thrilled by how well His for Now is doing!  It's all thanks to the freebie.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,435 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance

#1,435 Paid in Kindle Store is the higest ranking I've ever had! 

Update:  #81 now!


----------



## ElleChambers

It's not in the paid store, but it's still pretty cool:

_Dark Tales: eVolume One_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,406 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Last week, it was teetering between 46-49. I very rarely look at my product pages so this is a nice surprise (especially since DT1 is only two short stories and a flash piece). Maybe one day I'll get on a paid list....


----------



## Justawriter

My new cozy mystery, TRUST  

#2,587 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Culinary
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder
#23 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy


----------



## William Meikle

BROKEN SIGIL launched today.



Straight in at nice numbers

#1,086 Paid in Kindle Store
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Every day I expect His for Now to come crashing back down but every day I'm happy to be wrong!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,128 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College

I know it won't last but right now it's pretty exciting!


----------



## Catherine Lea

The Candidate's Daughter

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,661 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Uprising is #57 in the Single Authors subgroup.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Octavia Wildwood said:


> His for One Night:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #119 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


Just had to say I love the books! Congrats on the success!


----------



## Calvin Locke

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Knell-John-Misak-ebook/dp/B0012A9OSG/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1389798608

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,937 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#95 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Mine just went free this morning (through Saturday)...

In the UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B76OXCC

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,545 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense
#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers

Yay! For some reason I seem to do better in the UK all the time. (I am in the US -- upstate New York, actually). I don't get it... but hey, it makes me happy anyway! I love the UK. 

Maybe I will hit a category in the US sometime today. That would be cool, too.


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Tears of Crimson Publishing said:


> Just had to say I love the books! Congrats on the success!


Aw, thanks so much! I'm happy to hear you liked them.


----------



## EmilyG

From this morning: 

#24 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Asian
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

And not listed on the page but:
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction 

Also:
#3 in B&N Top 100: Bestselling NOOK Books

BookBub Rocks!


----------



## Calvin Locke

EmilyG said:



> BookBub Rocks!


Is it really worth the price? I just checked it out and they want $1350 to promote, unless there is another promotion they have.

Just curious if you've found it worth your while financially. The rankings sure seem good.


----------



## Error404

Somehow this is still happening 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor & Satire > General Humor
    #41 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Humor
    #70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


----------



## Sonya Bateman

I made it, yay!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B76OXCC

#3,044 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers

And still rising in the UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B76OXCC

#875 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense
#59 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers

We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mandyharbin

Woot! Release Day TODAY for the Shifter Seduction Boxed Set, and it's already at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #614 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters
#17 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

Yippie!!! http://www.amazon.com/Shifter-Seduction-Boxed-Set-Langlais-ebook/dp/B00HV4B3E0/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1389805930&sr=8-16&keywords=mandy+harbin


----------



## timskorn

Wow, nice job Mandy! Way to hit the ground running.

ACBW was dead in the water for months as I focused on writing and stopped running free promos. Then I did a little bit 'o this and that, and now it's selling again. Not great but the numbers are moving, so that's a good thing. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#48,387* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#59* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction >* Colonization*
*#88* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *First Contact*


----------



## Jennifer Kohout

The Bride of Devil's Acre just hit the Top 100! It reached #98 for Kindle Store >Kindle eBooks >Romance >Historical Romance >Victorian.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My free Arthurian short story, "Gawain and Ragnell" is still hanging on in the top 100 in the relevant categories. 

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Hooray! A paid category ranking!

In the UK, for the second book in my series...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #38,648 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #55 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Assassinations

Having experienced very little success so far in self-publishing, this is a big deal for me.


----------



## Andre Jute

Congratulations to everyone on your success.

Here's a book which has been a bestseller since first publication in 1990, still pulling strong:

Iditarod: a Novel of The Greatest Race on Earth by Andre Jute
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #91 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sport > Winter Sports​
Actually, it's fiction, a novel, like it says on the cover and in the title, but we take what we can get.


----------



## Andrew McCoy

Gauntlet Run: Birth of a Superhero (Henty's Fist, #1)
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian​


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Troubleshooter (Ruthless to Win)
Dakota Franklin

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports​


----------



## Andrew McCoy

The Meyersco Helix
Andrew McCoy
Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology​


----------



## RachelleVaughn

My new release, _Wild Ice_, is currently at:

#42,522 Paid in Kindle Store
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports

Thank you so much to my wonderful readers!


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls

    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Bedtime & Dreaming


----------



## bclaire

Thanks to my readers for a great month so far!

_*Love Beyond Time (Book 1 of Morna's Legacy Series):*_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

_*Love Beyond Reason (Book 2 of Morna's Legacy Series):*_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,237 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Scottish
#17 in Books > Romance > Historical > Scottish
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel

_*A Conall Christmas (A Novella - Morna's Legacy Series):*_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#51 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## 57280

Very excited. 

I have a series of short stories for middle readers that I call CREEPY CASES (think X-Files for kids.)

In the UK I'm at:
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories

..for my latest story, third in the series, THE BATHTUB MONSTER.

Fun for me, although probably a small deal for many   Still--gotta smell the roses, you know?


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Casper Bogart said:


> THE BATHTUB MONSTER.


I love the title!


----------



## 57280

Octavia Wildwood said:


> I love the title!


Thank you, Octavia!  I try to write these stories around the things that scared us as kids: HAND IN THE DARK, and TRASHCAN TERROR are the two other titles. It helps that I have kids of my own and that everyone I talk to remembers what scared them as little ones!


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## Max China

Mainly because its FREE today, top 10 in 3 categories in USA and UK, don't get nuthin' but exposure, but that's good isn't it?


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I managed to reach #12 on Romance-Historical-Ancient World. Currently sitting at #35

It must be a small category but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## MTM

THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE is currently #10 Amazon bestseller in Love and Loss.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/171128/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_4_last


----------



## moirakatson

Shadowborn is hanging out at #53 for Free Epic Fantasy!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadowborn-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00CAWVLL8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365636336&sr=1-4


----------



## TLarcombe

Earlier today my newest book (released a few days ago) was in the top 100 (of some admittedly less than stellar categories, but I'll take what I can).

These were for Merlin's Travels - An Untimely Error #2

#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends

Tom...


----------



## Cherise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #861 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Dogs > Training
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Training
    #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs

<3 Ereader News Today!


----------



## Guest

I just wrote and published my first Sci Fi book and its been sitting in the top 10 bestsellers for the last two weeks. I launched it on 22nd December.

The Pattern Ship

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,148 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact 
#6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

I am amazed.


----------



## JFHilborne

At #94, my Psychological thriller is just about to drop out of the UK top 100. Thank you UK readers. I enjoyed the ride while it lasted. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #22,697 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#94 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological


----------



## Cherise

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #585 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Dogs > Training
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs > Training
    #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs


----------



## Max China

It is interesting to review the thread and see where you have been in the past. This below is the current UK ranking for The Sister

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #93 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Ghosts 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Crime 

When you do a free promo theres a period of time while the switch from free to paid takes place. There was a delay in gettin the USA back on and I missed out on the bounce, but a half loaf is better than no bread! USA figures below, as you can see, some catching up to do with the UK.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #62,591 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp 
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


----------



## ElleChambers

Good Eats is doing pretty well on its first Select Free day:

US Store: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,646 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 

UK Store: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,694 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Horror 

Australia: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,420 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 

And Dark Tales: eVolume One is still hanging in there in the free store as well:

US Store: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,949 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## Catherine Lea

The Candidate's Daughter, B00D3DDNJQ, is sitting at #4 in Top Rated Kidnapping Crime Fiction, 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,059 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping 

A huge thank you to all my readers who keep it bobbing around the 11,000 to 19,000 mark in the rankings.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I'm on the upward yo-yo string today!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61,525 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#21 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World 
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult is still barely in the top 100 in the Arthurian category: 

#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## Justawriter

Thanks to a Kindle Books & Tips ad, TRUST was just given a rankings boost. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #890 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Culinary
#4 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder


----------



## 57280

DEPT OF SMELL THE ROSES

My new short, BIG BAD:

#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp



Thrilled!


----------



## 28612

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Series


----------



## Magda Alexander

Thanks to my new release, STORM RAVAGED, I'm now:

#987 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College 
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense 
#53 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 

And STORM DAMAGES, the first book in the series, is now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,978 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College


----------



## C. Gockel

Ha ha ha, my books hoover around #40,000 in the paid Kindle Store. (I think after my last BookBub Promo they hopped up to the 5,000 range for a while).

But they're always in the top of the Norse and Viking category: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6809430011/...

I'm not disappointed! I get to write stories about Norse Gods, with quantum physics, and the occasional hadrosaur and velociraptor cameo! My life is good.


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice (A Brick Ransom Adventure)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## Andre Jute

Iditarod: a Novel of The Greatest Race on Earth 
Andre Jute
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#64 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sport > Winter Sports​


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Racing Justice (Ruthless to Win)
Dakota Franklin

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US Paid
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Miscellaneous > Motor Sports

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid
#45 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Sport > Motor Sports​


----------



## Andrew McCoy

Gauntlet Run: Birth of a Superhero (Henty's Fist, #1)
Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy
Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero​


----------



## Carina Wilder

I love how long this thread is.

Taken With You: http://tinyurl.com/oyoe4ct

#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College


----------



## Kate Sherwood

Yay, my first new release since I joined the K-boards!

_Riding Tall_ is at:

#27 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#30 in Books > Romance > Gay Romance
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Gay

It's contemporary m/m romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Riding-Tall-Kate-Sherwood-ebook/dp/B00I7UTS3A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1391515237&sr=1-1


----------



## laceysilks

I can't believe I get to post in this thread 

Layers Deep hit #58 at night. It's now at 61 but I'm overjoyed.

At it's best this was the ranking:
#58 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary
    #19 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
    #45 in Books > Literature & Fiction


----------



## jamiegrey

I'm so excited that I can post in this thread! 

_The Star Thief_ came out Monday and its dropped a bit, but still ranking!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,223 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#40 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## 90daysnovel

Dead on Demand is #4 in store - albeit both UK and free. Don't think the US has noticed it's free yet


----------



## Ed Robinson

Five months after its release, Leap of Faith is still hanging in there.

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences
#97 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness


----------



## 57280

Yay!

_Big Bad_ is in the Top 100 of a category!

#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

I'm proud to write short stories!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Thanks to a 3-day FREE promotion, "Damage" is now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,556 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
                                        #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Yes, top 100 and top 10, both since first being published in October, 2013.

Fallen Palm: 
    #8,091 Paid in Kindle Store
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures
    #12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Adventures
    #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery

Fallen Hunter: 
    #9,206 Paid in Kindle Store
    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures
    #14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Adventures
    #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## belindaf

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#36 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical



"Fatal Reaction" has been in the Top 100 well over a month!  After two slow-selling books, boy does that make me smile! Change of genre did the trick.


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

My latest freebie is doing okay, though not as good as the previous series. I'm hoping it will gain some traction as more freebie bloggers and groups mention it. The first series didn't take off immediately (and I still can't pinpoint _why_ it took off which makes it difficult to reproduce results), so here's hoping!

*Spicy (Palate #1):*
#294 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

I got such a kick out of this - awesome to  be on a chart for The Migraine Mafia (even if I have basically no sales in France) en Français! 

C'est formidable!!

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°57.847 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
n°34 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical
n°65 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical


----------



## eveadrian

Super excited!

The Alpha's Mate:
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Women's Fiction

The Lawyer's Mate:
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Women's Fiction


----------



## Will C. Brown

WooHoo!

"LaTonya and Terrell" just hit the top 100 in two categories!

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > United States
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction


----------



## Weakes

So excited first time in the single thousands:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,329 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > BDSM

New Release - The Billionaire´s Toy

http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42/
$0.99 today only


----------



## RuthNestvold

Gawain and Ragnell continues to hold its own in several FREE categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,855 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## ThePete

Now #82 in Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure! Turns out even those pretentious snobs like a good military thriller!


----------



## Lyoung

Pearson Moore said:


> Congratulations to everyone in the Top 100!


Ditto! For those of us who have yet to publish, this is truly inspiring. Kudos to all of you!!!


----------



## Weakes

Lydia Young said:


> Ditto! For those of us who have yet to publish, this is truly inspiring. Kudos to all of you!!!


Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Women


----------



## hymn

House Full of Insects

#393 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Psychology & Counseling > Mental Illness
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Psychology & Counseling > Mental Illness
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Memoirs

It's my first book and I'm wicked surprised and a little overwhelmed. I'm scared I'm going to wake up and it will have been a dream.


----------



## ThePete

While not as impressive as many others, I'm still pleased with Power Games:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #71,599 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## LJ

This is my first time making a list...so it might not be impressive, but I'm still completely stoked!

Liberty At Last

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## NicWilson

Running a promo, and celebrating a new release. The Necromancer's Gambit is at 
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires

I'll call it a win, since I still have some more ads to go through the weekend.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

OK. It's in the free rankings, but still exciting.



UK
o	#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy

US

o	#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy
o	#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance

Canada

#48 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## A past poster

It has gone down some, but I'm still delighted!



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #400 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Divorce
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life


----------



## Guest

New release is doing well...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #344 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## wrenroberts

These lists might not be hard to get onto, but I'm still pretty psyched for how well Three Days of Night is doing.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35,849 Paid in Kindle Store 
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization

Not bad for a debut novella with, uh, almost zero marketing? They were higher last night. _Almost_ hit the top 20 in Metaphysical.


----------



## Nathaniel Burns

_How I make $4,000 a Month selling eBooks on Amazon Kindle - And How You Can Too: A Step by Step Guide_ is doing surprisingly well 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,994 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing Skills
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Investing > Marketing & Sales > Marketing
#15 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Three of the Silencer stories made it onto Amazon.com's pulp thriller subcategory list:

Here's _The Spiked Death_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #95,780 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

And here is _Countdown to Death_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #95,793 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

And here is _Elevator of Doom_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107,415 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## louise_wise

I'm very lucky, I have two books in the top 100 at the moment for their category:

Sci-fi/romance - book 1 EDEN: http://bookShow.me/B0052DN2YG
Sci-fi/romance - book 2 HUNTED: http://bookShow.me/B00HKYDIKS

I'm new to this site, so haven't worked out how to add pictures of the books yet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your sales and welcome, Louise.

You can add covers to your posts using the Link-Maker

If you want to include your books in your signature, use this handy signature tool.


----------



## Basement Cat

My short story, The Last Dragon, is #55 in Historical Fantasy.


----------



## DonDraco

Charming Outlaw: Taking Charge (Biker MC Erotica)
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Action & Adventure


----------



## RuthNestvold

_Gawain and Ragnell_ is actually slowly moving up in the ranks of the free books: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,585 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## A past poster

My novel Realities is doing well!



#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mothers & Children
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance


----------



## SunshineOnMe

I am pretty happy and thankful with this~  Congrats to everyone else!

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Parenting > Emotions & Feelings 
#27 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships


----------



## DonDraco

*Charming Outlaw (Biker MC Erotica)*

_#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Action & Adventure_

Sara is a woman with a renegade past, she was a teenager when she ran away, leaving behind a brokenhearted boy. Now, a decade later she's back in town and she hardly recognizes the man that Rex Summers has become. Her kind, patient, and gentle lover is the VP for the Devils Dragons Motorcycle Club, the very MC she was trying to get away from. 
They decide to rekindle the romance one night and once she gets in bed with him she rediscovers the amazing sensual prowess he possesses. This tatted up bad boy is good in bed. Rex knows just how to rev her engine and his riding skills are second to none but Sara never saw herself as an Old Lady in an outlaw MC. 
Can the wounds of old regrets be healed through the power of love? Can Rex be vulnerable and show his tender heart to Sara, or would he be better off putting his trust in his Harley, because he knows it'll never leave him? Pull back the throttle on this high octane erotic tale, and hang on, because it's going to be one hell of a ride with the VP of the Devils Dragons MC.


----------



## Justawriter

Thanks to an ENT ad that ran yesterday, my romance Six Months in Montana, got a nice boost yesterday. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #373 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #3 in Books > Romance > Western 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Sagas


----------



## SunshineOnMe

that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## A past poster

It has been quite a day for my novel Realities!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mothers & Children
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

My book GUARDING THE HEALER just hit #1 in Low Fantasy in the UK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 57280

#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Vigilante Justice

My story MURDER KNOWS NO COLOR:



I love writing short work, and am so grateful that folks buy it!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

One paid sale of The Trouble With Pixies has put it...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,154 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#68 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Marian said:


> It has been quite a day for my novel Realities!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mothers & Children
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

This is where my novel A Thousand Tiny Failures is sitting right now. It's because I did a big promotional blitz on Reddit. But it's not going to stay here long since I haven't sold a copy all day. It's really not a fitness and dieting book at all. I'm going to stick it in a different category once it falls down in rank. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,148 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Sex
    #72 in Books > Self-Help > Sex
    #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Motivational


----------



## johnlmonk

Tomorrow's my birthday, and the literary gods got me this today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #57 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I've managed to push into the UK with a handful of sales.  

Multiples of Six is #81 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Assassinations

This doesn't happen often, so I've got to celebrate when I can.


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet

The first part of my Succubus erotic romance serial went permafree last night and today . . .

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,113 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


----------



## Philip Gibson

My book #Berlin45 hit the #1 spot in two free categories for a time today. Only in the US though - I don't seem to be very visible at all in the UK.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History


----------



## C. Gockel

For Fates, my newest release:

#3,873 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

No reviews yet even. I know, I was supposed to have my betas review, but I feel weird about that, okay?


----------



## Ethan Jones

For *Tripoli's Target:*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #208 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Political
#24 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Suspense

For *Fog of War:*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,760 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Military
#81 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Military

and for *Double Agents:*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,945 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political
#62 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## AssanaBanana

Book 1 of my series, *Animus*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #821 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Bisexual
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal

Book 2, *Tabula Rasa*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,673 Paid in Kindle Store
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Bisexual
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal


----------



## GearPress Steve

My first book published through Amazon, *Catholic to Christian* is currently:
#28,084 Paid in Kindle Store
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Catholicism


----------



## RG Long

Fantasy > Coming of Age #85

Wayward: The Sword Chronicles Vol 1​
An age of peace endures on the continent of Ruyn.

The Goblin invasions were over. The grey beasts no longer sailed from the west. The joint armies of Thoran and The Southern Republic broke and defeated the raiders who menaced their lands and cities. Merchant ships sailed without fear of piracy.

But with the tide comes a new unrest.

A fallen politician has gathered an army and spreads his prophecy of a coming doom. Conflict brews in the south and unrest grows in the mountains.

In the face of the crumbling peace, a lone monarch struggles to hold the line between a hundred years of tranquility and brutal chaos.

The world's hopes may lay on the shores of a remote island settlement where a man washes ashore with the remains of a ship. He has no crew, no purpose, and for all he can remember, no past.

When he wakes, he'll find the tides are not the only thing that change around him.


----------



## NicoleSwan

Permafree'd "Worth her weight in Gold" ( Rom-Erotica )

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,059 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Historical
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Romantic Erotica

( #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica )


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

I should be writing my next book.  Instead I'm poking around on Amazon, checking out the new erotica categories.  They're pretty cool, and I found this!

His for One Night (His #1):
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #852 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Thrillers
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Action & Adventure
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Suspense
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Mystery
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > BDSM
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Romantic Erotica

Now it would be nice to see the paid books at #1...


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Ghost No More is- #23,298 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Parenting > Emotions & Feelings 
#25 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships 

I am thrilled and thankful!!


----------



## KateE

Book one in the Darcy Sweet Mysteries is #6,414 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy
    #78 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy

This series is doing so well.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

I made it to #2!!!!

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Parenting > Emotions & Feelings 
#28 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Child Abuse 
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships


----------



## 57280

My first collection of short thrillers, TEN WAYS TO DIE, is on sale today and reached:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,564 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#36 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Collections & Anthologies


----------



## missmyrah

I made it to #2 Overall Free Erotica! 
#317 Free Kindle #1 in 4 erotica categories. 

The #1 Free Erotica book (not mine) is at #32 overall free. 

Now if only this was paid!!!


----------



## Andie

Just had to share! My little novelette, AGAINST THE WALL, (new adult erotic romance) hit a chart tonight. I know it's not a huge deal, but it's the first of my titles to get under the 20k mark on Amazon and it feels pretty awesome. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,938 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Andie

Oh and huge congrats to everyone else in this thread, too!


----------



## josephdevon

Wow! I think it was higher last night.  This is without a doubt due to many of the tips I've received on this page.  Thanks guys!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,797 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

First the Freebie - INK: Fine Lines:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #449 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal

Now the Prequel - INK: Sketches (paid):
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

Book 2 - INK: Vanishing Point (paid):
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

This makes me smilish!


----------



## Ed Robinson

*Poop, Booze and Bikinis* has been number 1 in Boating for over a month. Today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,921 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
#3 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Water Sports


----------



## TheresaV

I'm pretty happy with how my new release (Broken Skies) is doing so far 

#14,700 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Aliens
    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Science Fiction & Dystopian


----------



## Oscar Arias

My first book "101 Amazing Presidential Facts" released on 2/24:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #118,455 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
*#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Education & Reference > Government * 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Biographies > U. S. Presidents & First Ladies 
#46 in Books > Children's Books > Education & Reference > Government

But hey, it's apparently a very low competion category.

6 sales this month so far! 

Oddly, my second book that I released on 3/10 "American Presidents Series: George Washington for Kids" isn't doing nearly as well.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #199,608 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Biographies > U. S. Presidents & First Ladies


----------



## Max China

I'd like to thanks my American friends who helped me notch into the charts with The Sister at these levels, this writer is extremely grateful. UK and US sales combined around 2000 paid kindle sales since late November last year

#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp 

I'm currently working on that all important second novel and hope to release in a few weeks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My SF story _The Iron Border_ has hit the subcategory bestseller list for dystopian SF at Amazon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #24,977 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#95 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## purplesmurf

Rise of the Retics

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,700 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## JamieCampbell

My book "Songbird" is currently:

#72 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary 

It's the first time I've cracked the top 100 overall, so a little bit


----------



## 57280

#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Aliens
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies

My middle reader shorts, CREEPY CASES, continue to sell. The latest was published last week and has cracked the top 100. It's all too much fun!


----------



## Paranormal Piper

Does Erotica get to join in?  

My latest title, Tweeped, is currently listed #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Transgender. It's been bouncing around in the Top 20 since its release. Yah me.


----------



## Fictionista

Book two in my four-book erotic romance series, _*Surrender to Trust *_climbed as high as the low 3,000's this past week, reaching #38. It's up a bit, but it's still on the list. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,905 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Romance
#62 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## Ed Robinson

*Leap of Faith* Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,558 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences
#36 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness

*Poop, Booze, and Bikinis* Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,655 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
#2 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Nature Travel > Adventure


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Perfect Ride is ranking at the moment but that's always subject to change:

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Ride-Ridden-Hard-Lefoy-ebook/dp/B00J0JZ4ZS/

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,582 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#89 in Books > Romance > Gay Romance

Hoping to wake up to some kind of miracle....


----------



## Katherine Roberts

"I am the Great Horse" (about Alexander the Great's horse) just crept into Ancient Greece and Horses:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #102,392 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient > Greece
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Horses

Can't boast a high overall ranking like many others here, but it's been 7 years since he was first published so I'm still proud of the old horse!


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My short story "The Man with the White Face" is ranked #96 in Horror Short stories in the US and #16 in the U.K. It was also #1 in Italy yesterday in three different categories, but one of them was children's stories and it definitely isn't a children's story.

My short story BAIT is ranked #76 in Horror Short Stories.

Both links are in my signature.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Ed Robinson

The Untold Story of Kim, just went live early this morning.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,011 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Diseases & Physical Ailments > Physical Impairments
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Pain Management

http://amzn.to/1qZmzm2


----------



## Rob Smith

Petectives:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,526 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Animals


----------



## Quiss

Delphi Promised is enjoying a brief moment in the sun 


    #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration


----------



## jaim101

Congrats to everyone in the top 100. It's a joy to be part of the gang, however long it may last My book The Trust is selling nicely this week on the back of a promo.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Crime


----------



## jaim101

Hello again everyone,
Since yesterday's post my book The Trust has continued to rise and has now made the top 100 in more categories. I'm grinning from ear to ear!
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Crime 
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Mystery > Police Procedurals 
#40 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals


----------



## Oscar Arias

I got my first foreign sale!  

Oddly "101 Amazing Presidential Facts" got a sale via AMAZON.DE.

Ummm... I'll take that!  

So I'm ranking #4 in.... err... some category.  I can only guess the category has something to do with politics.  

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #111.719 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Kinder- & Jugendbücher > Lehrreiches > Ratgeber & Sachliteratur > Politik & Regierung 
Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Kinderbücher > Lehrreiches > Ratgeber & Sachliteratur > Politik & Regierung 
Nr. 78 in Englische Bücher > Kinderbücher > Menschen & Orte > Sozialwissenschaften


----------



## Ethan Jones

Here's my ranking for TRIPOLI'S TARGET, the second book in the Justin Hall spy thriller series:

#27,480 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political


----------



## jaim101

oarias said:


> I got my first foreign sale!
> 
> Oddly "101 Amazing Presidential Facts" got a sale via AMAZON.DE.
> 
> Ummm... I'll take that!
> 
> So I'm ranking #4 in.... err... some category. I can only guess the category has something to do with politics.
> 
> Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #111.719 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
> Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Kinder- & Jugendbücher > Lehrreiches > Ratgeber & Sachliteratur > Politik & Regierung
> Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Kinderbücher > Lehrreiches > Ratgeber & Sachliteratur > Politik & Regierung
> Nr. 78 in Englische Bücher > Kinderbücher > Menschen & Orte > Sozialwissenschaften


Sales in Germany! Huge! I've never really grasped how folk sell copies abroad without getting stuff properly translated. Well done.


----------



## Stefan Magi Fionn

Congrats to OP

I've been averaging 25 sales a week which has far exceeded my expectations already. I thought I would only make enough to pay for the laundromat lmao, so I am happy 

*Watershed: A Memoir (Homeless Teen's True Story)*

"It was early 2009 after waking up in the hospital in Florida after an overdose, I found myself in tough position in life. Here I was a teenager and due to my drug addiction I was now homeless. Throughout the year I met a lot of strange people and goto strange places. With friends I acquired and strength in numbers we formed a group of tents in North East Ohio and try to survive the economic turmoil and societal woes of being homeless. There were many hard times but with compassion for each other we toughed it out. This is the true story of my "Tent City" in 2009."

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,537 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Difficult Discussions > Homelessness & Poverty
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Social Issues
#57 in Books > Teens > Social Issues


----------



## AngryGames

Huh... woke up today to this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #39,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I'm not sure if it the ranking question technically counts for freebies...but Moon Struck: Book 1 is ranked #20 in the Free category for Paranormal Werewolves & Shifters. Ranked #835 free overall...

http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Struck-Book-When-Were-ebook/dp/B004ZZGUAA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395618444&sr=8-2&keywords=moon+Struck


----------



## Estela Vazquez Perez

Great thread, thank you for asking!

Congrats to all on this thread! 

Light and Shadows, a sensual romance novel, is currently#83. During the first week of March it was #4.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #585,616 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Art > Art History > Regional > United States

Cheers!


----------



## Max China

This is a great post. Gives us all a chance to air our top 100 listings even if they're not the main ones. Thank you

UK: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #49,903 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Ghosts 
#70 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Horror 

USA: #391,005 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 

And congratulations to everyone else on here!


----------



## mphicks

CONVERGENCE is currently sitting at #83 in Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk. No idea when it made it up there, but hot damn, this is exciting news to me!


----------



## kathrynoh

> Sales in Germany! Huge! I've never really grasped how folk sell copies abroad without getting stuff properly translated.


Sales to expats or locals who want to use/practice their English.

I'm currently in the top 100 free! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #99 Free in Kindle Store
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Sitting at #100 in Romance ~ Ancient Worlds ~ after a day in the #60's.


----------



## Alex D

My book Kristie's Game is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,426 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Lesbian

Putana is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,426 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Gay
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Lesbian

and Watched Like Marilyn is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,306 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Lesbian


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Viral Legacy is in some new categories they haven't linked to yet. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,771 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
    #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## 57280

Hard Working Red

#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Vigilante Justice


----------



## Justawriter

Thanks to some great advice here, Six Months in Montana finally went free this morning and has had a very good day. It got picked up by ereader cafe which was a nice surprise  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Series
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sagas
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Sagas


----------



## johnlmonk

My fogland story is doing great, permafree as of today 


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,960 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
    #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Griffin Hayes

My novel Primal Shift Vol. 1 was just on the promo circuit and is now doing quite nicely.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,404 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Angela Holder

With a grand total of 4 sales and 2 borrows on its first day of release, White Blood is at:

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

I'm glad I picked YA as one of the categories, even though it's not really a YA book (the main character is 18 and a wife and mother).  But it does have a YA type plot, of an unlikely heroine getting thrown into a situation where she has to discover her own power in order to make a difference in the world, so I think it will appeal to a lot of teens.  And my teens may be biased, but they're both avid fantasy readers and love it. (Bethany in particular wouldn't hesitate to tell me if she thought it sucked )  So I'll take it.


----------



## Quiss

Doing a promo for Only Human (ENT)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,358 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
    #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
    #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## Justawriter

I have a BookBub next week, so set this free yesterday and really didn't think much of anything would happen until the BB ad. 

For Six Months in Montana

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns


----------



## Andie

.


----------



## BellaStreet

I started out at #23 and am slippin', but hey, top 100, baby 



#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology


----------



## 57280

Promo in progress for TITANIC BETRAYAL:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,480 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Historical


----------



## MTM

THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE, true inspirational romance

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,947 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Educators
#4 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Educators
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Ronny K

Just published yesterday, so these numbers are about to fall dramatically. I'm gonna enjoy them for the moment, though... (peaked at ~20,000 overall)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,330 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales & Folklore


----------



## Mike Attebery

Bloody Pulp
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## MTM

THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,038 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Educators
#3 in Books > Biographies & Memoirs > Professionals & Academics > Educators
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Jo Clendening

We released a new children's ebook Stillwart and the Southern Fairies (The Fairly Stillwart Chronicles) by Scott Butcher and it's debuted at number 1 on Amazon.ca ! I know it's not the same as Amazon.com , but as a very small press, we are super excited.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #916 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's Books > Literature > Short Story Collections
#1 in Books > Children's Books > Literature > Short Story Collections
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's Books > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Kristy Tate

Beyond the Fortuneteller's Tent has been bobbing off and on Amazon's Bestseller list.
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Historical
Now only .99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Fortunetellers-Tent-Kristy-Tate-ebook/dp/B00H2CA18U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396566974&sr=8-1&keywords=kristy+tate


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My short story collection _Heartache_ made it onto the short women's fiction bestseller list at Amazon.com:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #117,009 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Women's Fiction


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A LEGACY OF REVENGE, a full-length contemporary romantic suspense novel, has an Argentine hero and Buenos Aires as one of its two settings. It fits into Hispanic fiction and is on that list. www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic America

*4/8 update:*
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American
#87 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic


----------



## Quiss

Nice. No promo for this one (but one of the others, so I'm guessing this is sell-through)

The Catalyst
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,137 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
    #98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## The 13th Doctor

The Whispering Tombs (perma-free) is still holding in there on .com.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,972 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

and the uk

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,378 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Mark Feggeler

_The Psi Squad: Book One_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,077 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror

_The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,581 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

All three of mine are currently ranked not only in the Top 100, but in the Top 20 in Kindle Sea Adventures. One is also ranked in the Top 100 Kindle Military Thrillers.


----------



## Ed Robinson

Leap of Faith  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,100 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Happiness
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Social Sciences
#12 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Happiness

Poop, Booze, and Bikinis

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,011 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
#3 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Water Sports

The Untold Story of Kim

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #44,779 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments
#15 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Diseases & Physical Ailments > Physical Impairments
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Pain Management


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Free promo for short story entitled "When the Moon had Feet" 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,427 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Leaders & Notable People > Political 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Parenting > Morals & Responsibility


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

At 7:41 PM Moon Struck: Book 1 is ranked

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #715 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor & Satire > General Humor
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters

http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Struck-Book-When-Were-ebook/dp/B004ZZGUAA/ref=zg_bs_6401742011_f_20


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Countdown to Death_ has made it onto the historical thrillers category bestseller list at Amazon UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #79,737 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Historical


----------



## 69959

Deception jumped to #13 in Vampire Suspense after lowering it to 99c:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires 

Fallen is doing decent in free:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,104 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Romance


----------



## RinG

I'm still in the top 100 for Romance/Science fiction
Made it as high as 27 (in books, not kindle books for some reason?) in the middle of my countdown deal.

I'm currently at:
#62 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My lesbian western _Outlaw Love_ hit the Kindle Short Reads bestseller list in the gay and lesbian category.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #95,571 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Gay & Lesbian


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Free promo for my short story, "Peoples" Song":

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,476 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Short Stories
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

My fantasy novel Malarat broke through into the top 100 in the following categories today! 

*#31,242 Paid in Kindle Store 
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
#60 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel*


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

RIP, #4 in the Time Travel Mystery Series has been in one or more genre top 100 for over a moth now! Really fortunate. http://www.amazon.com/Peace-CUL8R-Travel-Mystery-Romance-ebook/dp/B00IKIML6U

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #105,085 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## ewpierce

Running a freebie today & tomorrow on my dark fantasy short story _With Fingers Gray and Cold_. Doing well so far!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,427 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Literature & Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/With-Fingers-Gray-Cold-Pierce-ebook/dp/B00IDQWLSC/


----------



## Crime fighters

Cash's First Night has been between #1200 and #2000 free since it went permafree. It reached a peak of #2 in it's category, but is now sitting at #5 

Fiction -> Erotica -> LGBT -> Gay


----------



## mphicks

After some time away, Convergence is back in the Top 100 for paid Cyberpunk reads.

Currently #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk

Feels good to back in!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

This weekend _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ hit:

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Hopefully I can get a #1 in Satire with my Midlist feature on Monday!


----------



## B&amp;H

Decided to go for a 'soft launch' and put it up before notifying the release of my debut short thriller.

Was pleasantly surprised to wake up this morning to see that it had charted in the UK

#69 Kindle Store - Books - Crime, Thriller & Mystery - Thrillers - Military

Started to drop off a bit now but still a fantastic feeling to hit a list on the first launch day before I even got up and tweeted the release!


----------



## ThePete

Thanks to everyone's support, Power Games: Operation Enduring Unity 1 has made it up to #7 on Military Thrillers.

Goes to show that not all military veteran literature has to be depressive. Sometimes folk just want a fun, but realistic adventure!

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Games-Operation-Enduring-Unity-ebook/dp/B00G2H6DL0


----------



## ElleChambers

Thank God for the new Short Reads category - I finally made it onto a paid list with Dark Tales: eVolume Two!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #124,804 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy (It was at #92 just a couple of minutes ago though  )

And Dark Tales: eVolume One is still holding strong on the freebie side of things:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,131 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## giftedrhonda

My New Adult romance ONE BROKE GIRL is currently at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,297 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College

WHOOOOO!! *happy dance*


----------



## I Give Up

Claimed by the Alphas: Part One is, inexplicably:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #74 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 

It's awesome, but I haven't done anything to promote it, and before I went to bed it was around 200 in the free store, pretty much where it's been all weekend. If anyone notices anything that would have caused this, let me know so I can thank the source.


----------



## Max China

Okay, I know it is because I have a free promo running today, but still, I've got much higher than I did last time - and the beauty of this thread is you can see how high you were last time you came on. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,041 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror 

Good luck to everyone here, and have a happy Easter.


----------



## B&amp;H

So Sarajevo went permafree yesterday.

So far (in UK Free list)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Fiction > war
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle Ebooks > Fiction > Action and Adventure
#457 free in kindle store

highest so far was 400 in Kindle Store and 11 in Action and Adventure.

got to 86 in Action & Adventure > Short Stories in US paid store.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Right now Seven Days of Friday (free) is here:

#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life

But it's been stuck there all morning, despite about 1300 downloads since then. 

Update: Moving up in the world.

#91 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Action & Adventure
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life


----------



## Ed Robinson

The Untold Story of Kim                                Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,315 Paid in Kindle Store 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Physical Impairments
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Diseases & Physical Ailments > Physical Impairments
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Disorders & Diseases > Pain Management


----------



## Daniel Dennis

Tales From the Abyss: Paradox just made it to #81 in Sci-Fi > Dystopian on the Kindle store. I'm not entirely sure why they've categorized it that way. It has loose ties to the rest of the series but I didn't list it under Dystopian. In any case, I'll take it!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

11 hours after a BookBub ad: 

Fallen Palm
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #86 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## Griffin Hayes

My post-apocalyptic thriller _Primal Shift Vol. 1_ on special for .99 cents is still going strong one month after my promotion.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,104 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#41 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Carina Wilder

Don't know if I'm allowed to interrupt the flow, but congratulations to you all. Those are some great results.


----------



## Moist_Tissue

I know that my ebook ranks in other Top 100 categories but it doesn't show on my page. This is all it shows:

#275 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial

I dropped down to about #191 or so. Didn't go any lower.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My crime fiction collection _Murder in the Family_ hit a list at Amazon Australia.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,533 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Anthologies


----------



## Randall Wood

x


----------



## NothingToSeeHere...

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

I've been sitting around about here since Monday, which is pretty nice.

#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## Max China

This is the highest The Sister has ever been in the USA paid charts! Very happy.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,456 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror


----------



## quiet chick writes

I had a decent bump from an ENT promo. Sales are tapering off now, so this will probably be as high as it gets: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,821 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Romance
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Women's Fiction
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_The Great Fraud_, the latest installment in my Silencer series, has hit the pulp category bestseller list at Amazon.com:

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## C. Gockel

All my books are on the first page of  Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking this week (well, except the permafree which has it's own special page).

I'm only in the top 20,000 or so, but I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## A past poster

Last night and early this morning my novel, "The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage," was #34 in the paid Kindle store (I had a great BookBub promotion). It's starting to sink, but it's still good. It's a shame it can't last forever.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Divorce
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
    #3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life


----------



## Micah Ackerman

my short story "The Man with the White Face" has bounced around in and out of the best-seller list for horror short stories. Here's where it sits today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,609 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Vaalingrade

_We Could Be Heroes, The Descendants #1_ just suddenly popped like mad and I have no idea why.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,441 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories

Go man, go!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

The Rain is number 83 in Dystopian best-sellers. Been on the list for a few months now, floating up and down. I'm hoping my upcoming Bookbub blows the doors off for this one. The last ENT ad I ran for it put it somewhere near the top.


----------



## CristinaRayne

Claimed by the Elven King: Part One just hit the UK top 100 in Fantasy Romance for the first time! What a nice way to end April. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,845 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #76 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## Vaalingrade

Holy crap, I've never been this high with WCBH! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,401 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero


----------



## MrBourbons

Finally got one back in the charts, and it seems all because it was finally re-uploaded to Amazon yesterday.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #32,155 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#50 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
#71 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Daniel Dennis

Offering Fate's Haven free for a day currently has it as follows:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,661 Free in Kindle Store
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

New book on .ca

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,838 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Europe > England
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills
#34 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills

So what? That's one sale? Maybe two?


----------



## 28612

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Romance > Western
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns
#17 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

It's 99cents for all three books through Saturday ... hoping it bumps up some today and tomorrow


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Tin City Tinder - A Thriller (Boone Childress Mysteries) This is with no Bookbub, etc. I just submitted to all the free sites, plus ads with KND and Freebooksy.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Mystery
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance


----------



## Inara Everett

I'm thrilled that Judging Nicky is in the Top 100 in the Divorce category!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #92,952 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Divorce

Gotta celebrate these milestones!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #470 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing Skills
#1 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Fiction
#1 in Books > Education & Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## Eskimo

I wish I had seen this thread on Sunday when Post Pattern sat in the Top 100 all day....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #74 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators

It's Tuesday and the ranking has slipped to #212, but Post Pattern's still in the Top 10 in my categories, and in the Top 50 of Mysteries.


----------



## mphicks

Convergence made back it into the Top 100 Science Fiction > Cyberpunk in paid Kindle eBooks today. I've been on and off in this category for the last two months, so I was happy to see it back on. Unfortunately, it wasn't for very long and seems to have dropped off again... Maybe it'll get a booster shot soon.


----------



## KevinH

I recently published the third book in my _Warden_ series, and feel fortunate that at the moment the entire series is doing well, with the first book ranking as follows:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,538 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Agee

(On a side note, the other two books in the series are currently ranked #8 and #10.)


----------



## William Meikle

Cracked the top 100 paid for the first time!

THE HOLE is now higher in the Kindle rankings than any of my other books have ever reached... I had one at #105 once, but this is a first in the top 100. #3 in Horror too... 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #74 Paid in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## JETaylor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #696 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Occult
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## StephenLivingston

"The Tell-Tale Trunk" is a contemporary reworking of Edgar Allan Poe's classic short story "The Tell-Tale Heart".



The Tell-Tale Trunk (a short story) is available to download for FREE through May 18th.

It's currently in the following top 100 charts:
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Classics
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Paul Wornham

I ran a Bookbub Ad for The Philanthropist's Danse yesterday and woke up to some very nice news today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #53 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #4 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Suspense
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense
    #8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Under the Knout_ hit a bunch of category bestseller lists at Amazon Italy.

Posizione nella classifica Bestseller di Amazon: #4.090 a pagamento nel Kindle Store (Visualizza i Top 100 a pagamento nella categoria Kindle Store)
n.4 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Libri per bambini e ragazzi > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
n.5 in Kindle Store > eBook Kindle > eBook in lingua straniera > eBook in inglese > Letteratura e narrativa > Racconti
n.23 in Libri in altre lingue > Narrativa > Racconti

I'm just a bit disturbed that Amazon Italy seems to have listed _Under the Knout_, an adult book with a violence warning, under "children's books".


----------



## Ethan Jones

DOUBLE AGENTS is ranked as follows:

    #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > War & Military
    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

After noticing a small spike in sales from the UK, I see that Convergence is currently ranking nicely in the paid store:

    #49 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #55 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk

I am very, very pleased by this! I've been in the Top 100 in these categories in the US Amazon market on and off since March. Nice to be making some overseas headway, though!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I know it's only the free list, but this is absolutely the highest I've ever been. It is for Linear Shift, Part 1.


----------



## mphicks

Brief update since last night - Convergence is now ranking in the technothriller subcategory at Amazon UK, and received a terrific boost in my previous subcategories. This is the highest ranking I've seen for my book so far!


    #25 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #29 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #74 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## mphicks

Paul Kohler said:


> I know it's only the free list, but this is absolutely the highest I've ever been. It is for Linear Shift, Part 1.


Congrats, Paul - that's awesome!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Since launching, I've been on the Metaphysical Science Fiction list, as well as the Metaphysical Literature list, quite a bit. I hit as high as the top fifty, but today has been pretty bad and I've just dropped off it completely. 

In my home nation of Australia, I'm faring a bit better. At the moment:

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic

I was in the top-twenty, earlier. Still, my book needs a bit of love.


----------



## Vaalingrade

A Girl and Her Monster is in the top three of its categories!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #267 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Back inside a couple of top 100s now, with a bit of a jump. 

    #66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
    #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical


----------



## ewpierce

Running a freebie on With Fingers Gray and Cold, a Dark Fantasy short story, thru 5/19. Currently sitting inside the top 30 in the genre.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,060 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## alawston

Thanks to a BKnights promo which I think is winding down now, "Something Nice - 10 Stories" is enjoying a very rare moment in the sun!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #62,685 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism


----------



## alawston

Oh dear, I hate to harp on, but frankly it's taken the book 2 years to make it this far and I suspect it will never sell so well again. So:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,877 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism

I am utterly delighted!


----------



## RM Prioleau

"Present Company" made it to #1 in Amazon categories today!! None of my books have ever gotten to #1 in anything before!


----------



## A past poster

My free short story, "A Perfect Nanny " has been doing great in the UK. I'm hoping it will do as well in the US.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #36 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Women's Fiction
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life


----------



## Mike Attebery

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkey
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Seattle On Ice
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp

Bloody Pulp
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Financial
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

My first two books, Fallen Palm and Fallen Hunter, have been in or near the top 10 Sea Adventures genre since 2/3/14.

My third book entered the top 100 in Sea Adventures two days after it was published on 4/6/14 and has been in the top 10 since 4/13. It's remained at #3, occasionally slipping to #4 since then.


----------



## mphicks

Back in the Top 100 Cyberpunk reads in the Amazon US store.

    #81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #87 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk

Hopefully there's be a bit of sales spike!


----------



## Issy

In the UK The Last Lord of the Moors is #27 overall free - it hit #22 a few days ago and I missed screenshotting it!










Lacking the same kind of traction in the US though.

I'm a convert to permafree; it's had a good effect on sales of the next book in the series (they are all standalone romances but with linked characters).


----------



## JFHilborne

NO ALIBI is #16 on the US Best Seller List.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,535 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder


----------



## RuthNestvold

Despite the first 1 star review (*sigh* -- which only repeats information in the description, gah), "Gawain and Ragnell" is still on several top 100 lists in its genres for free fiction:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,016 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Sam Kates

_The Cleansing_ on Amazon.co.uk


> #3,394 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #13 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> #14 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Moist_Tissue

ENT ran on 5/24. Here is my highest ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#69 in Books > Romance > Military

Looks like the rankings crept up in the last hour.

#2,809 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#62 in Books > Romance > Military

Through ENT, I sold 89 units. My dashboard was updated almost on real time. My "month to date" unit sales report took many more hours to reflect the sales. It would be 70 sales on the dashboard while the "month to date" only reported 30. It seems like rankings are updated according to the "month to date" report.


----------



## 75814

Here's Love & Bullets' ratings in the free stores:

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller

And The Lost Continent:

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller

Pretty cool to have two different books in the same Top 10 list.


----------



## Scott Pixello

_Keith Ramsbottom: Rebel Leader _seems to be getting some traction:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,809 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Ancient > Rome


----------



## Justawriter

RuthNestvold said:


> Despite the first 1 star review (*sigh* -- which only repeats information in the description, gah), "Gawain and Ragnell" is still on several top 100 lists in its genres for free fiction:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,016 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
> #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
> #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


Ruth, your cover is beautiful!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Under the Knout_ has hit some Amazon UK lists:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #75,857 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Russian
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## SB James

#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
This sounds so impressive, doesn't it? 
My amazon bestseller ranking...um, yeah, that's another story.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

"The Guests of Honor" just hit two Amazon Top 100 lists. It should go up once the rankings update, but I'm too impatient to wait. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,408 Paid in Kindle Store
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales 
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## mphicks

Well, I'm back in the Top 100 for Cyberpunk:

    #88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


----------



## Jo Clendening

Strangely, Incredibly Good is #99 on Amazon.ca! Great day!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #340 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

Not a tough list to dominate, but my book is currently #1 on the children's entertainment & games free section


----------



## Daniel Dennis

I began a promotional period today. Fate's Haven is currently #2 in the free store's Young Adult > Sci-FI > Dystopian and #7 in the Sci-fi > Post-Apocalyptic

Tales From the Abyss: Paradox (my permafree) is currently sitting at #76 in Sci-fi > Dystopian on the free side

Hoping this will drive sales to my my price-reduced novel, The Enemy Within. I guess we'll see.


----------



## starkllr

Thanks to ENT, Dream Child (Dream Series, Book 3) is doing really, really well today...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,354 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts

So is Dream Doctor (Dream Series, Book 2)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25,240 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#51 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical

And also Dream Student (Dream Series, Book 1) 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,023 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#35 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical


----------



## EC

RuthNestvold said:


> Despite the first 1 star review (*sigh* -- which only repeats information in the description, gah), "Gawain and Ragnell" is still on several top 100 lists in its genres for free fiction:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,016 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
> #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
> #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


Notify Amazon - I had the same problem and they removed the review within twelve hours.

I agree, beautiful cover.


----------



## John Ellsworth

The Defendants - A Legal Thriller

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,428 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Legal
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime
#70 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime









Thanks! John Ellsworth


----------



## Randall Wood

This is for Closure, the first book in my series.

#48 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Conspiracies 

and still climbing! I'm shocked.

Happy-happy!


----------



## Incognita

My new release (Book 2 in a trilogy) is here:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,648 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

And Book 1 is here in the free lists:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #169 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


----------



## Daniel Dennis

In the Kindle Free store:

Within the first 24,hours of a free weekend-long promotion, Fate's Haven is currently
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic

Tales From the Abyss: Paradox (my permafree) is gaining a little momentum from the promotion as well.
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## J. Nardizzi

Telegraph Hill is doing well this month in Crime Fiction > Noir

#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir

No back to my pinot Noir . . .


----------



## AnyaWrites

Amazon changed my book "Red and the Wolf" over to permafree yesterday and it's already #69 on erotica free. I couldn't stop laughing when I saw that. Seriously though, shouldn't an author get an extra award if they are #*69* in* Erotica*?

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,496 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## alawston

Well, it doesn't happen often, but my short story collection Something Nice is briefly...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #153,669 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism

(it was quite a bit higher earlier but I was at work)


----------



## JB Rowley

Thanks to promotion by Amazon.com (Today's Deals) both memoirs are travelling well.

*Whisper My Secret*:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35,037 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #10* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption
#23 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption
*
Mother of Ten*:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #66,342 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #28* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption
#57 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption


----------



## 77071

*Joe & Tate
*
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQX674O

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #148 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Gay
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Gay

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KQX674O

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #102 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

*Gear Heart
*
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KUI3AN6

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,792 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#34 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#35 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Gay

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KUI3AN6

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,034 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Gay
#55 in Books > Fiction > Gay & Lesbian > Gay
#55 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gay Romance


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Doing a freebooksy today... and it pushed my free book The Vampire Affair (Part One) way up there...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #77 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


When it was #83 over all it was #3 in vampires, so I'm not sure why that category has now disappeared after moving up.


----------



## KL_Phelps

Having a great day!!

On amazon.com:
*Mind If I Come In *has hit #39 in Hot New Release, cozy mystery as well as #87 in General Fiction > Satire 
_*Stormy Weathers has *_ hit #76 in humor> satire and #99 general fiction> satire

and over on amazon.co.uk:
*Stormy Weathers* hit #28 general fiction> satire

savoring it for as long as it lasts


----------



## Jan Strnad

_The Summer We Lost Alice_ is momentarily #62 in Paid in the Kindle Store. Unbelievable! Thanks to a $.99 sale.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life

Really, hard to believe. Thanks to all who've helped the book reach this milestone!


----------



## kyokominamino

AT LAST I CAN FINALLY POST IN THIS GLORIOUS THREAD WITH ALL YOU OTHER GODS AND GODDESSES. OHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOOO~!

Ahem.

My first novel was price-matched to free while I tried (and failed) to book with Bookbub, but the end result was the following since Friday:



















I also put my paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven, from the same series on free since I had some days left to use, and that also went shockingly well:



















And of course, the crown jewel:









YEAH LOOK AT ME NOW BOOKBUB. YOUR REJECTION HAS ONLY MADE ME STRONGER. *maniacal laugh*

...sorry, I may be mad with power for a little while. This has literally never happened to me before and I am so incredibly grateful for the interest and humbled by it as well. P.S. The Deadly Seven is free until midnight Pacific Time, and The Black Parade will remain free until Monday if you feel so inclined to grab a copy. Sorry about the ghetto screengrabs. And the maniacal laughter. And my general awkwardness. Please don't kick me out of the cool kids thread.


----------



## 77071

You guys are doing amazing things!!  

Well, for me...I got to try BookBub (for Fireproof) and this is what happened:



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #638 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
> #3 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Gay


So, I'm excited & relieved...and mostly really, really glad that the ad *did* pay for itself! I had some worried nights that it wouldn't.


----------



## MrBourbons

A Frightful Encounter is doing well for permafree. I might have to do some celebratory jig if it gets to number 1!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,176 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#37 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## MrBourbons

I actually can't see A Frightful Encounter getting any better than this, so I have to document this for prosperity.

UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,301 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors

US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,700 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Catherine Lea

The Candidate's Daughter, currently #36 in Crime. It was sitting in the top 100's in Suspense and Thriller, after a Bookbub promotion. http://www.amazon.com/The-Candidates-Daughter-ebook/dp/B00D3DDNJQ


----------



## julielemense

I'm glad to see so many great numbers for the authors here. It's very exciting when someone you don't know buys your book and actually likes it! My first book, Once Upon A Wager, was released by Crimson Romance on May 12, 2014. It climbed as high as #367 paid overall (which was so crazy I had to take a picture of the screen), and while it has lost that kind of momentum, I'm still surprised and humbled to see it continuing to do well. 

As of this hour, here's where it sits...
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #888 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance 
#41 in Books > Romance > Historical


----------



## Jamie Ayres

My novel, 18 Things, has been trending in this category all year . . . wish it was ranked a little higher now, but thought I'd still list it since I'm looking for boards to comment on. Just joined Kboards today  

#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age


----------



## SB James

Yeah, I'd better get back on here and "enjoy" it while it lasts! LOL
For The Inventor's Son: The Beginning

#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk

(The reason I'm doing this is because Murphy's Law... I post this ranking and suddenly I sell a bunch of copies and then I'll have to go back here and post an updated rank...right? That..._is_ how it works...isn't it?)


----------



## mphicks

Over at Amazon UK, Convergence is ranking again:

    #35 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #41 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #97 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## AssanaBanana

My first series (er... serial) box set is doing well:
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Bisexual
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Interracial
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal

I was hoping it'd cross the threshold to #1 in the Bisexual category, but the #1 book is about 5000 ranks higher... I would need just a few more sales in a day than I get on average. Next month


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

I was scrolling through Kboards when I saw this thread and decided to check my books for hahas. Look what I found! _Amplified_ is currently #77 in the *Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Romance* category, and the other books in my ESX series are showing up in the "also bought." These are both firsts for me!

Congratulations to everyone else who's made it! This is cool stuff.


----------



## 77071

Congrats to everyone!!  

Just wanted to share my mini success here. Since they added the new shorter categories (I don't know when exactly?), my latest release hit the top 100:



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,710 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Gay & Lesbian


I'll take it! Thanks, Amazon!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

I haven't published in 3 years a long work (only an essay and a short story since my debut novel Cancelled in 2011). I published a novella 20 minutes to midnight on the 4th of July and it's gone bonkers. It's a niche book, a Pride and Prejudice sweetheart romance, but I like to read that genre so I don't look down on what some would just say "it's fan fiction."

At any rate, I'm #9 right now in Classics>Romance and #59 in Two Hour Reads (a category I didn't even knew existed!!) It's been wild. I cannot believe after such a long hiatus the book shot out of the gate like this!

The Trouble with Horses is being NO TROUBLE at all!


----------



## 57280

Professor P.T. Bogart is pleased to report that his collection, STEAMPUNK TITANIC, is #96 in one of the sci-fi short reads categories.

He thanks you.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

#42 in Teen & Young Adult Fantasy eBooks, #95 in Fantasy, #6 in Hot New Releases in Teen & Young Adult Fantasy, and #1 in three other smaller subgenres.

It has been a great launch! Thanks for a place to talk about it!


----------



## C.A. Huggins

As of right now my novel Labor Pains is sitting at:

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Satire
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire
#43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire

http://www.amazon.com/Labor-Pains-ebook/dp/B00DO3YVFU


----------



## Cora Jane Snow

My Christmas Novelette sweet romance, THE GIFT OF HOPE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,102 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Romance

Christmas In July! Yay!


----------



## rachelmedhurst

My free dystopian fantasy serial Avoidables episode 1 is:

US: #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian

UK: #3 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#90 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

Yay! 

*Although not sure why its in Children's ebooks as its a YA/NA.


----------



## mphicks

My 99 cent sale has put Convergence back in the Top 100 Cyberpunk categories. Here's to hoping it climbs even higher!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #95,116 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #91 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


----------



## Geoff Jones

THe Dinosaur Four

#36 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel

I can't seem to crack my other category (Fiction: Action & Adventure)

Glad that folks are reading!

Geoff


----------



## mphicks

Bit of a milestone for me! Convergence just hit #23 in Cyberpunk titles, and earned my personal best ranking-wise. Gotta say, I'm pretty dang happy with my 99-cent promo so far!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,155 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


----------



## arodera

My first book in English, Color of Evil (the original Spanish versión is a international bestseller) reachs Top 100 in its categories:

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,217 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime 
#33 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime 
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,706 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime 
#83 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Mystery > Police Procedurals 
#91 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals

CANADA
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #149 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Police Procedurals 
#3 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Police Procedurals


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

I only just found this thread now, but my brand new permafree is doing pretty well. It's dropped a bit since it first came out a few days ago, but:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,061 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary

I broke the 1000 mark when it got to 984 overall, but I'm hoping a few ads in the coming weeks will help.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My novelette _Seraglio_ hit a few lists at Amazon India:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,055 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Action & Adventure
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Historical Fiction
#61 in Books > Action & Adventure


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A couple of sales put the first part of my YA scifi adventure (Liquid Blue, Book 1, Part I in my sig) into a very niche subcategory for what will probably be a hot second...  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #81,584 Paid in Kindle Store
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult


----------



## PaulIAm

My book The Dark Stuff is free for a couple of days. It's doing pretty well.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #704 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

I loaded up my new free short story Desert Kings: Veronica: Stranded with the Sheikh a few of days ago and it's 
#9 in Kindle short reads > 90 mins > Romance 
#5 in Literature and fiction > African American > Romance


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

The good news for me is that I generally have six titles or so in the cozy mystery category (they interchange). Is it making me rich? No. Is it massively helpful? Oh, yeah.


----------



## KDMcAdams

The second book in my YA Sci-Fi series The Seamus Chronicles has been ranking in a niche sub-category 
#127,604 Paid in Kindle Store
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## chele

My first book, Dead and Buryd, is on free for the release of the sequel, and has hit some in the UK. Not yet cracked the US market. One day.

*shakes fist*

One day!

    #9 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonisation
    #16 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## 57280

NOT DEAD BUT DYING

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #80,445 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction

KU is helping this short.


----------



## chele

Dead and Buryd

#687 Free in Kindle Store

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Geoff Jones

> The Dinosaur Four
> 
> #36 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
> #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


Now 
#12,176 Paid in Kindle Store
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel

Only 18 books ahead of TD4 in the Time Travel Books category, and four of them are _11/22/63_.


----------



## Bijou Hunter

Damaged and the Bulldog is the sixth book in my NA romance series. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #757 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## wilsonharp

EMP

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,668 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction 
#37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#42 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I just went permafree yesterday with book 1 of my YA scifi series and it's cracked a couple Top 100 lists.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,007 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Nikki Hicks

My first book ever just went live last night on Amazon.  It's the first in a horror serial and in KU as well.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #80,378 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LUST AND HONOR

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #6,037 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Romance
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## legion

For a book that has been languishing for nearly 2 years, not too shabby:

#757 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Psychological
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Psychological
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Sagas

That ad I got for it really paid off!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Flights of Madness_ hit some category bestseller lists in Australia:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,187 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Ceinwen

My promo for The Edge of the Woods has done really well  

#24 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Ed Robinson

Trawler Trash is just a few days old.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,272 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
#5 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Water Sports
#5 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Boating

Poop, Booze and Bikinis is over 6 months old.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,575 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Water Sports > Boating
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Adventure
#9 in Books > Sports & Outdoors > Outdoor Recreation > Boating


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Apparently, some categories are more niche than others.  My newly released YA fantasy, _Danny Dirks_, has cracked the Arthurian legend categories with only a couple of sales. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #175,998 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## Scila

Got there and it isn't a glitch! Those Who Remain: Book One 3rd week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,301 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#83 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller


----------



## Jena H

A very specific (small) niche, but I'll take it anyway. 

_Arrest Me_
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery

And another one (again, small niche):

_It Takes a Thief_
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Heist
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime


----------



## Steve Vernon

I started a three day freebie giveaway on Amazon for my new novella - NOT JUST ANY OLD GHOST STORY.

As of tonight I've moved about 500 free copies - no great shakes - but it bumped the novella up from a ranking of about 500,000 to this.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #490 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales



We'll see how long this goes.


----------



## KL_Phelps

Stormy Weathers

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,891 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Satire
#21 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire

made it as high as #5 yesterday


----------



## KL_Phelps

Oh! just noticed Mind If I Come In

#67 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Vampires


----------



## Joel Arnold

Thanks to today's BookBub ad, Northwoods Deep is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #520 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Geoff Jones

The Dinosaur Four is doing great!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,448 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller

#3,447, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Erica Conroy

*In the US*
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration

*In the UK*
#46 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#51 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering


----------



## John Van Stry

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MKSLRH0
It's been bouncing in and out of the top twenty all week long for the top two categories below. Right now it's at:

#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#25 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction

Probably tomorrow morning it'll be back in the top twenty, it tends to slide a little after midnight.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim

My new novel, Come What May, is #81 this morning.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LS4K4OY

#81 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Vampires

I totally blew it two weeks ago during my .99 cent sale by not having it categorized correctly. I could have probably been a lot higher in this category. Ah well, lesson learned!

Edit: Woops, that's for Books, not Kindle, guess the .99 sale wouldn't have mattered!


----------



## Cody Young

Yes! After four years I cracked the top one hundred PAID lists with this romance book - just in the 90s this afternoon in coming of age 
http://www.amazon.com/Beckys-Boyfriend-Cody-Young-ebook/dp/B00MMSBWWS/


----------



## WordNinja

SEDUCING JORDAN is #26 in Gay & Lesbian Erotica. I'm over the moon!

#26 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica


----------



## alawston

Thanks to its spot on the Kboards Book Discovery Blog - Story of My Escape topped the charts yesterday!

...

In Japan 

It's settled down a bit today, but as of this moment, my Casanova translation is:

Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング:
5位 ─ Kindleストア > Kindle洋書 > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers
8位 ─ 洋書 > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers
87位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical

I also sold a couple of copies in the US, but that's not nearly as noteworthy, so there you go


----------



## AA.A

For the second day running, and this time without any promo, *The Gardener of Baghdad *is doing real well.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M91LJGW

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,691 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > Asian 
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > Eastern 
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical


----------



## AngryGames

Got two books, one paid, one free.

Paid (.99) 



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,893 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History
> #5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Alternate History
> #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


Free



> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #96 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian


I think #96 might be the highest I've ever hit.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Fate's Dark Glass: Currently in a KDP Free promo...

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy

http://www.amazon.com/Fates-Dark-Glass-When-Wanderers-ebook/dp/B00ME5RGEC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409985571&sr=8-3&keywords=Fate%27s+Dark


----------



## scottmarlowe

The Five Elements is doing pretty good since lowering the price to 99 cents.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,337 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
    #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Ed Robinson

Trawler Trash: #1 in Boating

Poop, Booze, and Bikinis: #2 in Boating

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/159902011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_6_last


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LUST AND HONOR*

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Romance
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## lcink

First time I've hit a top 100 on amazon.com   

IF TOMORROW NEVER COMES -

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,776 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

I had a promo running in fussy librarian today so that likely helped.


----------



## alawston

Thanks to bknights, I've also got a reasonable placing on amazon.com for once, for Story of My Escape!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,042 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel

Next stop, a Bookbub application! Wish me luck!


----------



## alawston

Crikey - I thought the rank had finished updating (no new sales in 12 hours, after all), but I'm now up to: 

#37,984 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Specific Groups > Adventurers & Explorers
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel

This is the highest Story of My Escape has ever climbed in the US - America has now outsold the UK, and e-copies of this book have now overtaken paperback sales for the first time ever. It's a very exciting time for Casanova and I!


----------



## CaraS.

My novel, "Season of the Serpent" has consistently been in the Top 100 of Gothic, and occasionally in the Top 50. I did a little promo a few months ago, nothing since. I think "Gothic Romance" is an under-served niche.

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Gothic


----------



## AA.A

"The Gardener of Baghdad" is getting good reviews on Amazon and Goodreads, and it has started to show in the sales charts.

USA http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M91LJGW
UK http://goo.gl/hlOVFS

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Drama > Eastern 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > Asian 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical


----------



## Eskimo

Bubble Screen continues to do well this week, and I am getting more customer reviews.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,663 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#28 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## scottmarlowe

BKnights does it again. Wish this was actually for paid sales.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #247 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Literature & Fiction
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## JessieSnow

Do Top 100 Free lists count?



09/10/14:

(#647 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT > Gay
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > LGBT
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction

Ah, though it can't last, yesterday was a great day.


----------



## MrBourbons

A Frightful Encounter is still holding on in the UK fantasy anthologies chart.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,674 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Max China

The Sister UK charts today. Not showing in US charts yet, but here's hoping!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,898 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics 
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## RipleyKing

Love Dark has been in the top 100 for free > Romance, Fantasy, and Science Fiction, going on seven months. Does that count?


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster

The first in my series just broke through!

eMOTION: Forced Pair

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Heist 
#3 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Vigilante Justice 
#4 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Legacy of Love, the third book in my contemporary romantic suspense series, did pretty well on its first day, especially at its regular price!
Much of the story takes place in Argentina with two Porteño (natives of Buenos Aires) heroes, hence the Hispanic category. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,914 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American
#24 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic


----------



## Max China

Following its Countdown listing, here is where The Sister sits at the end of the first day.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #56,365 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir 
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers 

Be interesting to see how she ends up at the end!


----------



## John Van Stry

I now have two in the top 30 (or lower)
Portals of Infinity, Book Two: The God Game


And Book One: Champion for Hire


----------



## Harriet Schultz

This is from Amazon Australia (!) LEGACY OF LOVE is the third and final book in the Legacy trilogy. 
www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#15,150 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic
#2768 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## going going gone

*something was on a list at this point in time.*


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

The Godlost Land:

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman

Not bad for its first day of publication!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## reneepawlish

After a Bookbub ad over the weekend, a number of books in my series have hit on the paid lists - that's a first for me 

Elvis and the Sports Card Cheat
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense 

Out Of The Past
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp 

Torch Scene
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp 

The boxed set for the series also hit in the top 50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators over the weekend

Also had a great weekend at B&N.


----------



## K.A. Madison

The Awakening is up there now.  It's the first in the series and the momentum has also helped with the 2nd book.

    #72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
    #91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
    #92 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

My series isn't breaking any records but it's making a few sales every day and I'm thrilled to have all 5 books in the top 100 of Teen & Young Adult Humorous eBooks:

Book 1, my Permafree - Taking the Reins: #2,683 Free in Kindle Store, #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous (also #37 in sports)
Book 2, Masquerade: #66 
Book 3, Playing the Part: #65 
Book 4, Reading Between the Lines: #41 
Book 5, This Point Forward (preorder): #44 

Happy dance!


----------



## Designist7

My short story "Restraining Order" is hanging in there.

#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Congrats, Alex, and everyone else! 

My short urban fantasy (permafree) title, The Trouble With Pixies is doing well on .com.

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #1,226 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

And the second book, Tears of Gold, is picking up a couple of paid sales.

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #103,520 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## KL_Phelps

Just the other day Mind if I come In hit #1 in Psychic Mysteries & Vampire Mysteries and was in the top 10 of Satire


----------



## KL_Phelps

Checked on my new book. Talking with the Dead and am very pleased to report

#16 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics
#24 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Vampires (this kind of cracks me up, tho one of my characters is a vampire)
#48 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Ghosts

#61 Hot New Releases in Cozy Mystery


----------



## TheWriter

Chronicles Of Kilix

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My latest publication, *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*, broke through a few days ago. Here's its current ranking:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #59,523 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## KL_Phelps

Not sure why I don't show up in hot new release for humor or satire, as according to my book page Talking with the Dead is in those categories and it's sales rank is high enough to place high up in both.

Am guessing their are gremlins in the amazon ranking system


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim

My vampire novel, Come What May, is number 40!

#40 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Vampires


----------



## maggie2

Six of my ten cookbooks are in top 100 lists so I thought I'd post them here:

Grandma's Best Soup Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PBQ59A
#3 in Cookbooks, Food and Wine> Meals> Soups and Stews
#11 in Kindle Short Reads> 90 Minutes> Cookbooks Food & Wine
#12 in Cookbooks Food & Wine> Main Courses> Soups & Stews

Grandma's Best Comfort Food: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0072X4AMW
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Culinary Arts & Techniques
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Cookbooks, Food & Wine
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Quick & Easy

Grandma's Best Casseroles: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JBPYPO
#19 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Main Courses & Side Dishes > Casseroles
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Cookbooks, Food & Wine
#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Quick & Easy

Grandma's Best Christmas Recipes: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PBXZOI
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Special Occasions > Holidays
#22 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Entertaining & Holidays > Christmas
#53 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Entertaining & Holidays > Holidays

Grandma's Best Cake Recipes: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J75Y2G
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Baking
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Cookbooks, Food & Wine

Grandma's Best Holiday Candy & Fudge: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009XD77II
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Special Occasions > Seasonal
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Special Occasions > Holidays


----------



## SB James

Book 1 is still, quite surprisingly, in a top 100 paid in a category:
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Steampunk
my permafree:
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## Harriet Schultz

All three books in my contemporary romantic suspense series are doing well during a promo week to celebrate the release of the third and final book. The fourth is a freebie, a teaser for the series.

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,255 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#92 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense

*A LEGACY OF REVENGE*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,911 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic

*LEGACY OF LOVE*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic

*LUST AND HONOR*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,412 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Romance
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Currently all five of my novels in the Jesse McDermitt series are in the Top 6 in Sea Adventures and a few are also in the Top 20 in five or six other sub-categories.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

*Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies* made two Top 100 lists today:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #14,715 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Julie Wetzel

I was so excited to see this for Kindling Flames - Gather Tinder

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,929 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales


----------



## KL_Phelps

I love it, two of my books are sitting side by side!


----------



## RuthNestvold

First day of the free run for _Chameleon in a Mirror_, and it's already hitting a number of top 100 lists!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,650 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Fantasy
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical










http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Mirror-Time-Travel-Novel-ebook/dp/B00IBO7ABE/


----------



## elizafaith13

Since book 2 (_Wicked Path_) released, book#1, _Broken Forest_, has been hanging out in the top 100. Very cool

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,498 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## britnidanielle

YES! My new book, *When You're Ready * is in the Top 100 in 3 categories!










*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,188 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*
#33 in Books > Romance > Multicultural
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College

Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/When-Youre-Ready-Britni-Danielle-ebook/dp/B00OD92N4A/


----------



## RuthNestvold

And now my YA novella Island of Glass, available on pre-order, is also in a top 100 category, even though it isn't even published yet. Woot!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #77,785 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales & Folklore










http://www.amazon.com/Island-Glass-Glassmakers-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00NVGGSL0/


----------



## 69959

Deception:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #196 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass

My book Certain Rules has made it into the top 100 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,639 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary 
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports


----------



## Rae Scott Studio

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Romance


----------



## Philip Gibson

Does anyone know how to get the '#1 best seller in............' label?

Do we have to apply for it? Is it supposed to attach automatically after X hours/days at #1?

I've hit #1 in various sub categories but have never had the best seller label attached to my book page.


----------



## mphicks

My short story Consumption launched yesterday and is currently ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,525 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #92 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## RuthNestvold

After its free run, _Chameleon in a Mirror_ has managed to stay in a couple of top 100 categories for the last several days.

#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Fantasy










http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Mirror-Time-Travel-Novel-ebook/dp/B00IBO7ABE/


----------



## Shiriluna Nott

Mine is still chilling in a couple of top 100 lists. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Gay
#44 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## scottmarlowe

Still riding the tail end of some recent advertising and staying steady mostly from Kindle Select reads/borrows.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,218 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## SRWitt

Took almost a month, but Half-Made Girls finally got there:
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult

An admittedly very fine slice of category, but top 100 is top 100 I suppose.


----------



## R. Graystone

It's running free (2 days in total) and has charted into the top 100 for one of its subcategories:


 *Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #3,595 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
 #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > *Witches & Wizards* 

A small victory, but yay!


----------



## Maddie_K

OMG, Flower's Fang hit #91 in the subcategory of Teen & Young Adult Sword and Sorcery fantasy. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,980 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## DMBaillie

Zero Hour is currently #51 in Dystopian chart in Amazon Australia.


----------



## 69959

Deception cracked the top 100 in Free:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #86 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

ETA: Now it's sitting at #56 in the whole free store!


----------



## Randall Wood

Closure is sitting pretty at number 1 in Political fiction and #353 in the store, with no promotion! Does that mean I've made it?  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #353 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## jillb

Sold only 2 books but I'm still in the Top #100
Must not be many books in my category!

#331,099 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Birds


----------



## theaatkinson

Phoenix (Theta Waves episode 1) is at


#2,566 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Shiriluna Nott

Woke up to this today! What a pleasant surprise!

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Cege Smith

I had a BB promo today on my Shadows Trilogy Box Set. The results so far have been awesome. I know the rankings are lagging behind quite a bit, but here are the current standings:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult



And- I know this is an Amazon thread, but it's also currently #16 also over on B&N. I'll take front page any day I can get it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The Cork and the Bottle, one of my Helen Shepherd Mysteries, has hit some category bestseller lists at Amazon Canada.

    Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,572 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
        #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > British Detectives
        #85 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > British Detectives


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim

My novel, Come What May, just hit #53 in Free Kindle Books!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I just woke up to some great news. Mindguard has just broken into the top 100 in Galactic Empire for the first time.   

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,378 Paid in Kindle Store
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Right now, *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies* has these ranks for FREE books:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #3,317 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just checked right now and wow!

The Godlost Land:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,540 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman

Hey really stoked! Never been number one before. Though have to admit it's obviously a tiny category. But still stoked!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime

But in the UK - does that count?


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Day 1 of my first ever KDP Select Free days for Brush With Darkness (the red one in my sig):

(updated for end of Day 1)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy 

This is pretty fun to watch... when I should be finalizing my NaNo outline.


----------



## markhealy

My new novel After the Winter is #52 in Cyberpunk.


----------



## RuthNestvold

The free run of my Halloween short story "Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife" spontaneously managed to hit a couple of top 100 lists, without me doing anything to promote it. 

#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories










http://www.amazon.com/Misty-Magic-Pumpkin-Knife-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009MYZVAO/


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

With nine hours to go in my Kindle Countdown Deal, _Mindguard_ is now in the top 100 in the following categories:

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#87 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military

Overall Amazon bestseller's rank #9,069

I'm really happy right now  It's 00:18 where I live, so I'm heading to bed. I wonder what the situation will look like in the morning.


----------



## going going gone

With a Kindle countdown running this weekend,


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Brush With Darkness now #2 in Fantasy Free on Amazon.de - building up over the course of the promo.

Hit #1 in Fantasy Free amazon.ca over the weekend too, and spiked well on Amazon.co.uk as well.

Fun first free run.


----------



## Christina Jane

My first book Sarah Smiles - A Mother's Story is doing well 

#91,021 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Adoption

http://www.amazon.com/Sarah-Smiles-Mothers-Christina-Jane-ebook/dp/B00OYR0CEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415077429&sr=8-1&keywords=christina+jane


----------



## rosclarke

Yay, I'm sneaking in at #99!!!

An Offer She Can't Refuse (part one) is at 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Romance

The next part is one page shorter, so it comes in a different category:
An Offer She Can't Refuse (part two) is at #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Romance

But, very strangely, the third part which has had the highest sales and the highest overall ranking (because parts 1 and 2 just came off a free promo), isn't listed in any category lists at all.


----------



## Guest

I released Alpha's Heart: part One earlier this week and have been in the top 100 of three categories ever since.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,783 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Short Stories
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Lesbian
    #15 in Books > Romance > Lesbian Romance


----------



## batmansero

Grim Reaper (Lady Godiva 2) is on its second free day 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #578 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## ewpierce

I coordinated a twenty-three author anthology set in a shared steampunk fantasy world. We debuted yesterday with strong results!

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Gate-Stories-World-Engine-ebook/dp/B00P2FZQF2/

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,457 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Keith Soares

The Oasis of Filth - The Complete Series is a Top 100 Overall ebook right now, and very high up on several charts

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #65 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Brian Olsen

I did a Freebooksy promo for the first in my series, and I've been at #2 in Sci Fi Adventure and #3 in Technothrillers (for the free lists) for three days now. I'm pretty happy, though I confess I had my fingers crossed for hitting the #1 spot in either, at least  briefly. Next time!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #342 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Cactus Lady

My new fantasy-western, Beneath the Canyons, is at #13 in Westerns > Science Fiction. It got as high as #3 during the 99 cent release promo last week!



#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Science Fiction


----------



## KL_Phelps

Second Chances currently at

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #885 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#60 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense


----------



## Catherine Lea

The Candidate's Daughter bounces around from 9,000 to 20,000 in overall rank. It's sitting around midway in Kidnapping.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,587 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Kidnapping


----------



## D/W

*The Right Side of the Fairway* is currently #81 in the Golf Best Sellers category!


----------



## Shaun4

On the last day of a 3-day free-run for The Hex Breaker's Eyes and made it to 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult (free)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror (free)

(it's really more YA occult than horror but whatever!   )


----------



## DMBaillie

Currently in the top 100 Dysotpian novels on Amazon UK : Zero Hour

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,620 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#91 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Julia Kavan

In the UK - Saviour: Part 1 - Haunted (published under pen name) is just inside...

#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
#97 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Suspense > Occult


----------



## RuthNestvold

For some reason, my collection of SF short stories that I wrote with the late great Jay Lake made it to #6 on the Kindle free list in Australia today, as I documented on my blog. Dropping now, but still way better down under than anywhere else:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Germany:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #326 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Science Fiction > Space Opera

US:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,665 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire










http://www.amazon.com/Almost-All-Way-Home-Stars-ebook/dp/B00IC9CBGC/

I'm good with that.


----------



## Caddy

Both of my 1st two in the Performance Series are Top 100 PAID: (under my Sibley Jackson pen name)

Private Performance:

#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Gay & Lesbian

Repeat Performance:

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Gay & Lesbian


----------



## Tara Shuler

Rough Wolf is currently in the top 100 in two categories.

#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy

#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters

So is The Alpha's to Share.

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy

#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters

They were much higher at one point. I got into the top 200 overall with Rough Wolf for a while. Highest ranking anything of mine has ever reached.


----------



## Sheluvspink

If I Break

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #113* Free* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sagas

Before I Break
55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sagas
#77 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga

Almost Broken 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sagas
#37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga
#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense


----------



## Caddy

House of Pleasure: Top 100 FREE

#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > United States


----------



## Ron Collins

Just because it's fun ... Glamour of the God-Touched

US
---
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

UK
---
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#80 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#81 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Caddy

Major Performance just came out yesterday: 

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Gay & Lesbian
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Short Stories
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Romance

It's the 3rd in the Performance Series


----------



## Rayven T. Hill

Captive Justice:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

Thanks to BookBub.


----------



## Erica Conroy

Top 100 free US

Blue House of Death

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,415 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction


Surge Protector

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,910 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Gay & Lesbian
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## JGR

My books are #73 and #92 in the women's fiction - humor chart on UK.


----------



## 69959

Gone is doing well in the free list: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Children of the Shaman is *Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #1,416 Free in Kindle Store 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

It was at #1 in Steampunk but it dropped...


----------



## Dani Collins

BLAME THE MISTLETOE is on 99c countdown starting today.
It's currently sitting at: #2,849 Paid in Kindle Store 
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#73 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Holidays

http://www.amazon.com/Blame-Mistletoe-Montana-Born-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00NOAZJI6


----------



## batmansero

US FREE for One Skid Mark (BBW Sports Romance)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #976 Free in Kindle Store
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports
    #34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Erica Conroy

ARTIFICIAL LOVE STORIES in the FREE in US

#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#44 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

My books currently in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures:

Fallen Out: #5
Fallen Palm: #11
Fallen Hunter: #10
Fallen Pride: #7
Fallen Mangrove: #2

All have been in the Top 20 Sea Adventures since a few days after each was published.


----------



## batmansero

Biker Babe (Lady Godiva 1) in the FREE US store

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #268 Free in Kindle Store

    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance


----------



## deanna c

SHIMMY FOR ME: A NOVELLA (CALIFORNIA BELLY DANCE BOOK 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,507 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor

I had to quickly take the screen capture because it will probably slip off again by morning


----------



## Jena H

My freebie, Arrest Me, fluctuates in the lower end of the top 100, usually between #40-20, sometimes even higher (lower number,higher rank).  To be honest, though, I  suspect there are less than 100 books in these categories anyway.  

#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## Victoria LK

Murder for Neptune's Trident...A Citrus Beach Mystery  #74 on Paid top 100 for Cozy Animal Mysteries
Scent of a Mystery...A Citrus Beach Mystery  #17 on Free top 100 Cozy Mysteries
Scent of a Mystery...A Citrus Beach Mystery  #5 on Free top 100 Cozy Animal Mysteries


----------



## batmansero

Seems this book is on a roll 

Biker Babe (Lady Godiva 1) in the FREE US store

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #117 Free in Kindle Store
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


----------



## Jena H

Wow, this morning I just noticed that one of my books slipped "up" the list. I'm celebrating now before it sinks down again. 

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies


----------



## cipriansb

I'm in charge of publishing the books of Mr. Dalela. Two weeks after a simultaneous launch, this is how it is:

Quantum Meaning: A Semantic Interpretation of Quantum Theory
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Physics > Quantum Theory 

Gödel's Mistake: The Role of Meaning in Mathematics
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Philosophy > Logic & Language 

Sankhya and Science: Applications of Vedic Philosophy to Modern Science
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Other Eastern Religions & Sacred Texts > Eastern Philosophy 

Is the Apple Really Red?: 10 Essays on Science and Religion
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies & Reference > Science & Religion 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Philosophy > Religious


----------



## cipriansb

April Ryder said:


> Seems this book is on a roll
> 
> Biker Babe (Lady Godiva 1) in the FREE US store
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #117 Free in Kindle Store
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


Congrats! Those are tough categories indeed.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Now that the first book of _Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur_ has finally gone free, it's doing pretty well!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,245 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical










http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

April Ryder said:


> Biker Babe (Lady Godiva 1) in the FREE US store
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #117 Free in Kindle Store
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


That is HUGE congrats!

I've been playing around with keywords a bit, which doesn't seem to have as many options in YA, but my YA contemp romance series is still doing pretty well in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous
Book 1 - #8 (free)
Book 2 - #34
Book 3 - #54
Book 4 - #43
Book 5 - #90
Omnibus - #86


----------



## batmansero

cipriansb said:


> Congrats! Those are tough categories indeed.





KatrinaAbbott said:


> That is HUGE congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Jan Strnad

#75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion and Spirituality

If you drill down far enough:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Reincarnation
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Astral Projection
#4 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Reincarnation


----------



## Simon Mapp

I have two in the Amazon UK Top 100 Short Stories:

(as of time of writing)

*Minute* - which is at 65 (dropping from 38 this morning)


*Memories Lose Their Meaning* which is at 89 (it was as high as 64 earlier in the day)


EDIT: Not long after posting this, *Memories Lose Their Meaning* jumped up the rankings - first to #17 and then to #8! Rather made my day...


----------



## Morgan Jameson

My first 'real' promo - House of Apache Fires for 99 cents, has been interesting. First couple days have given me this:

    #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History
    #65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Alternate History
    #100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Military

  Feeling pretty good about it overall. I have plans for heavier marketing in January, and paid for a couple promos yesterday towards that. It's beginning to gain momentum. It'll be interesting to see what the next few months bring...


----------



## jackconnerbooks

Part One of my epic fantasy trilogy "War of the Black Tower" is in two top 100 fantasy categories at the moment,

#30 in Arthurian Fantasy

#69 in Myths and Legends

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I49CR50


----------



## dragontucker

My first book, "The Forgotten Wizard" is doing better than I thought.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,747 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Wizard-Series-Hunt-ebook/dp/B00Q0BEGB2

I am just grateful to be getting some downloads and people reading it even if it's all for free


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

_Danny Dirks and the Heir of Pendragon_ is #1 in its 3 sub-categories thanks to an ENT ad on 12/6. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,304 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Paris Green_, the latest installment in my Helen Shepherd Mysteries series, just hit two top 100 lists at Amazon Canada:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,373 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > British Detectives
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## mphicks

It's the first day of my 99c promo for Convergence, and it's been enough to bring back to the Top 100 categories:

US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #64,031 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #35,482 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #37 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #42 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #89 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Sever Bronny

What a relief / pleasure it is to finally be able to post here 

Yesterday my fantasy book _Arcane _hit the following:

#4922 in paid kindle store

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#18 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

and in the UK:

#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age

#16 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Celeste Carrara

Not sure if this is a big deal or not because my book is free but...

Here's my ranking for Give Me Forever (Paranormal City Book 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,857 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal


----------



## mjstorm

Interesting Times is almost always on these two "best seller" lists.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,765 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#72 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary

But you'll notice from the overall rank those two categories aren't all that competitive. (Riley Flynn's categories are somehow even less competitive - one sale will put me on its two lists - Children's Coming of Age and Sword & Sorcery for a good day or so).

- MJS


----------



## J.J. Thompson

My latest release, an epic fantasy novel: The Dragons Return

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,644 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #76 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

Made me smile.


----------



## mkarol

Do print book sales count? My book, _Lucy A to Z: The Lucille Ball Encyclopedia_, has been at #1 fairly steadily for the past week on Amazon's Pop Culture Encyclopedia list. The Kindle version never does as well, even though it's much less expensive, which kinda makes me happy, that people (especially around holiday time) seem to still enjoy giving books as gifts. I'm particularly proud of its rank right now since I originally published the first edition in October 2001. Just wanted to share with other authors who'd get it. Happy, safe holidays to all!


----------



## CherieMarks

As Cherie Marks, INTO THE FIRE:

#3,459 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Short Stories
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors

As C. C. Marks, EDGE OF MERCY:

#9,479 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

MERCY:

#17,555 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

DARLINGS OF SCI FI:

#11,739 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Aliens
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Science Fiction & Dystopian

RANGE OF MERCY:

#16,530 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Jena H

I have a short-short holiday story that I just published and is free, but the gift to me is that it's doing well so far.

Makeshift Angel

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,451 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I just wanted to add this because after a year and a half, this is the best ranking a new release of mine has ever had.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,909 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #32 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Feels great to be able to share a book here  DEMON HUNTER is my new paranormal release

#456 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## jackconnerbooks

The Atomic Sea: Part One is in the Top 100 for Space Opera.


----------



## Sever Bronny

My fantasy-adventure hit the #1 spot in the US (it hit the #1 spot in the UK yesterday):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,616 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #12 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Ted Cross

My book (in my sig line) is currently only #82 in Cyberpunk, though it has been as high as #26 (that I've seen), and it has been as high as #2 on the Hot New Releases chart.


----------



## CeciliaGrant

My novella, *A Christmas Gone Perfectly Wrong*, is #717 in the overall paid Kindle store and in the top 100 on a couple of lists:

#8 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy

It had 5 free days earlier this month and that seems to have helped a lot with visibility.


----------



## RuthNestvold

The first book of Yseult, _Two Women_, is doing pretty well as a permafree:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,167 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

​


----------



## JKata

CeciliaGrant said:


> My novella, *A Christmas Gone Perfectly Wrong*, is #717 in the overall paid Kindle store and in the top 100 on a couple of lists:
> 
> #8 in Books > Romance > Historical > Regency
> #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy
> 
> It had 5 free days earlier this month and that seems to have helped a lot with visibility.


I just finished reading your novella last night, Cecilia! Love your writing style and the period details you put in. (I write Regency romances, too!) Congratulations on being on the bestseller lists!


----------



## Deke

"Andy War" is not just in the top 100….it is #1.  Numero Uno in the Childrens…Sci Fi…Alien…Free category.


----------



## Adele Ward

I have a rather dark, ironic Christmas novel called Everything is Free which is on the last day of a giveaway and is currently:

#1 for Literary Humor
#5 for Literary Fiction
#6 for Humor and Satire

It's getting downloads quite fast so I'm hoping it makes it into the top 100 for all ebooks. Feeling very happy about it.


----------



## Dave Dutton

Luckily, my How to Be A Crafty Cruiser, tips and tricks book has been at Number 2 in the Cruise Travel Guides category.
Couldn't be more delighted.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 8,590 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#2 in Books > Travel & Holiday > Speciality Travel > Cruises


----------



## RuthNestvold

The free promo for my SF novella Looking Through Lace is going pretty well. Here's where it stands now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #826 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact


----------



## Jena H

My holiday freebie (short, micro-story) Makeshift Angel is still in the mix.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,267 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays

Over the next week or so I'm sure it'll fade into obscurity when everyone's ready to put the holiday behind them.


----------



## Lucien Romano

My thriller Exit Strategy is up to #7 in Alternative history as a freebie and still has 2 days to go.

#5,123 Free in Kindle Store  
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History

As it's the first time I've done this, I've no idea whether that's any good or not.


----------



## P. O. Nano

Santa and the BIG Poop Mystery *Promo Free 12/27 & 28
*
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humorous

It's a Santa mystery unlike any other and it happens on Christmas eve. 
It's fast, fun and a little funky! Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/Santa-Poop-Mystery-Potty-Pooparazzi-ebook/dp/B00QN9B2C2


----------



## JDHallowell

I've been offline for the most part for quite some time, but now that I'm back (hopefully more consistently), it's great to be able to post that Dragon Fate continues to appear on bestseller lists even 3 years after release:

Amazon.com

#31,844 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm currently experiencing something of a post-Christmas surge (which is odd, because I normally never get these surges) and hit several lists with different books.

My brand-new lesbian holiday romance Christmas Eve at the Purple Owl Café hit some lists at both Amazon.com and UK:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #89,384 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Gay & Lesbian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,221 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#75 in Kindle Store > Books > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Romance > Lesbian
#77 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Lesbian Romance

An older title, the lesbian western _Outlaw Love,_ hit a bestseller list at Amazon Brazil:

Lista de mais vendidos da Amazon: #9,736 entre os mais vendidos na Loja Kindle (Conheça os 100 mais vendidos na Loja Kindle)
#59 em Loja Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Inglês e Outras Linguas > eBooks em inglês > LGBT/GLS
#66 em Livros > Inglês e Outras Línguas > Gay e Lésbica

And finally, my historical short _Under the Knout_, hit some lists at Amazon France:

Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°9.659 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
n°20 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
n°52 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## RuthNestvold

Somehow or another, my YA fantasy,_ Island of Glass_, has managed to climb back into a couple of top 100 lists. Without me even doing any extra promotion even!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #70,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales & Folklore
#99 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales & Folklore > Adaptations


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The Glass Mountain has appeared briefly in the Amazon UK store!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #51,042 Paid in Kindle Store

#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#65 in Books > Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#86 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary

This is quite a giggle - nice to see it before it goes *plunge* again


----------



## briasbooks

Three books of my five book series "Like Sisters" went live last week. Book #1 "Payback and a Bottle of Merlot" is offered as permafree.  I'm super pleased with the rankings on Amazon right now with a few free ads and a BKnights ad.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #153 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy


----------



## omegajjj

My short story, The Last Captain, is currently #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## M T McGuire

My free book is number one in the free books category Kindle store, kindle ebooks, literature and fiction, humour and satire, British.

The second book in the series is usually between numbers 13 - 15 in the paid list for Kindle store, kindle ebooks, literature and fiction, humour and satire, British.

Quite chuffed.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## going going gone

During an unadvertised Countdown, I've cracked the top 100 in Mystery, Thriller, Suspense > Ghosts


----------



## FictionbyAngela

Not entirely sure if this counts, but my book is #46 in Hot New Releases on the Dystopian Fiction list.

(_It should also be on Hot New Release in Post-apocalyptic, but it's not updating for some reason_).

http://www.amazon.com/Otherworlders-Angela-Cavanaugh-ebook/dp/B00QZVWLKA/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## Raquel Lyon

When my book, Brush, went permafree, last week, it shot up the charts. I couldn't believe how well it was doing with no promotional effort on my part (although I did a quick google and found a couple of sites had picked it up, including POI!). I was so excited; I was checking rank and screenshotting (is that a word?) like mad!

It peaked at:  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #24 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

I was even rubbing shoulders with Wayne and his Bookbub at one point, although he soon passed me.  

Unfortunately, it's dropped now and is sitting at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #224 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

I'm still riding the happiness waves, but I guess the real work starts now, trying to keep it visible on those lists.  

What I found strange, though, was that not all those ranks appear on the book's page at once. Only either 1, 2, or 3 are shown at any one time, and they swap around every hour or so. I wish they wouldn't do that; it's very confusing.


----------



## because

because is currently at #19. It was #8 at one point 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,565 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Inspirational


----------



## M T McGuire

Amazingly, yes.


book	rank	chart
Few Are Chosen, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 1 - ebook	1	Kindle US Free > ... > Humor & Satire
Few Are Chosen, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 1 - ebook	4	Kindle US Free > ... > World Literature
Few Are Chosen, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 1 - ebook	59	Kindle BR Free > ... > Fantasia, horror e fiction scientifica

The Wrong Stuff, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 2	7	Kindle US Paid > ... > Humor & Satire

Quite chuffed with that, myself.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## ElleChambers

My new release, _Grindhouse_, made two of the little categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #58,581 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

I take my little prawny victories where I can, lol.


----------



## Carol Davis

The superhero anthology my writing group (LOOW) put together has taken off like a skyrocket!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,458 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories 
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

The profits are going to charity, so we are THRILLED with these results!


----------



## Ted Cross

Yay! I've slipped back into the Cyberpunk top 100 at #98.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

It will be short-lived, but I'm loving the orange banner!
Ghost No More-

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Parenting > Emotions & Feelings 
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships 
#12 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Abuse > Child Abuse


----------



## Ted Cross

After Pat's Fantasy Hotlist mentioned my book today I suddenly got a bunch of new sales. Pushed me to #83 right now in cyberpunk, though I imagine it will go higher. (now up to #66! Thanks Pat!)


----------



## JR.

Valen went to #68 in fantasy short reads, 45min cat. That must be a very short list...


----------



## mythsnake

For my Aztec epic fantasy _The Bone Flower Throne_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,853 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Ancient World
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#17 in Books > Romance > Historical > Ancient World

It's amazing what even promos that don't ROI can do for one's sales rank.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

My new steampunk story, The Icarus Plot, has slipped onto the steampunk list 

#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#56 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Shiriluna Nott

I'm running a free promo today and WOW- just checked my ranking and saw this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #72 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#72 overall in free store!


----------



## Ted Cross

I'm up to #44 in cyberpunk today!


----------



## starkllr

Thanks to the long tail of BookBub, I've got four of the books in my Dream Series in the top 100 in Mystery-Psychics:

Dream Doctor (book #2) is at #24 (and also #36 in New Adult & College - Fantasy)
Dream Reunion (book #6) is at #91
Dream Home (book #7) is at #84
Dream Vacation (book # is at #96


----------



## Sam Kates

My new release, The Beacon, is currently in the UK No. 42 in Dystopian and No. 75 in Post-Apocalyptic. To some folk that's small potatoes, but it's a huge deal to me.


----------



## eleanorberesford

Pegasi and Prefects

#42 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age


----------



## RuthNestvold

My little fantasy short story collection is doing okay on it's free run, especially for me not having done much in the way of advertising it. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,636 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Not the best overall rank, but LEGACY OF LOVE is in the top 100 in its category.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #253,112 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American*

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ

_*"I loved this story! If you're looking for a solid combination of suspense combined with steamy, curl your toes romance set in the exotic locale of Buenos Aires, then Legacy of Love is a don't miss read!" *_ Scribbler's Ink Review

LARGE


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

My steampunk dystopian novel Hopebreaker was #3 in Steampunk about a week ago, and is now #16:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QO2FQ52/


----------



## Moist_Tissue

It is 5:44am PT on MLK, JR Day. I am currently at:

#9,268 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts

This is 33 copies in the US Store. I hope to give away 100 copies by the end of the day. I feel that might give me one or two reviews.


----------



## MatNastos

My book, The Cestus Concern (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUAA7DK), is:

#664 Free in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk

-M


----------



## ufwriter

I just put my book, Bone Dry, down to 99 cents before release day Tuesday. I got 2 pre-orders, and this happened:

#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age

Cool!


----------



## RuthNestvold

For some reason, my time travel _Chameleon is a Mirror_ is doing quite decently in Germany:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #9.790 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 25 in Fremdsprachige Bücher > Fantasy & Science Fiction > Fantasy > Historisch
Nr. 43 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch
Nr. 98 in Fremdsprachige Bücher > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Historisch


----------



## RuthNestvold

Looking Through Lace is having a very nice free run:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #490 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration

I haven't been in the top 1000 for a long time now, so I'm very happy, even if it's free.


----------



## purplesmurf

Sir Dudley Tinklebutton and the Dragon's Lair has been sitting near the top in Arthurian for close to a week now! It was #1 during its kindle countdown last week. 

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian
#52 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian


----------



## jackconnerbooks

"The Atomic Sea: Part One" is #80 in Steampunk in the US and considerably higher in several categories in the UK.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QH3SE0C

See below for image.


----------



## YoMama

TV Without Cable: Guide to Free Internet TV and Over-the-Air Free TV

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,769 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Computers & Technology
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Reference
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Computers & Technology > Hardware > Peripherals

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00STRA2SG


----------



## charlottehughes

Literary Fiction> Romance is #5 been as high as #4


----------



## andrewwatts

This is my first book, so I was thrilled when I made these lists.  Right now I'm:
#10,941 Paid in Kindle Store 

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Military


----------



## nicholasmbugden

My Science Fiction collection Then Frederick Ran is number one right now on Amazon.ca for science fiction anthologies and top 100 on Amazon.com for the same.

http://www.amazon.ca/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Science-Fiction-Anthologies/zgbs/digital-text/5794204011/ref=zg_bs_nav_kinc_5_5794207011

So excited!


----------



## alawston

Story Of My Escape just had a wee flurry in the UK, meaning: 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #32,787 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Books > Biography & True Accounts > Sport & Outdoor > Adventurers & Explorers

Made my weekend!


----------



## Cactus Lady

Beneath the Canyons, book 1 of Daughter of the Wildings, is at #14 in Westerns>Science Fiction right now, and the newly released book 2, Bad Hunting, is at #20 in the same category  (I'm running a special promo on both books right now.)


----------



## mphicks

I've got a short story in the No Way Home Anthology, alongside fellow KBoarders Lucas Bale and S. Elliot Brandis. The book is out today, and we're currently #2 in Amazon's Hot New Releases in SciFi Anthologies. Current ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
    #15 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction


----------



## PaulLev

Not my book, but an online science fiction magazine, Sci Phi Journal #4, March 2015: The Journal of Science Fiction and Philosophy , with my story "The Wallet," is currently #84.


----------



## Razor

My short story

Ghost

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,879 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#83 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts


----------



## alawston

I'm still beaming from my best ever launch weekend in the UK. At one point I was #5,500ish, which is my highest paid rank ever, and I was #7 in the below categories.

Things are sliding a bit from the initial peak, but Something Nicer is still at:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#13,750* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#17* in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
*#21* in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories

Meanwhile, I think I've had 1 borrow and 0 sales to date in the US, so do feel free to break my duck!


----------



## sophia ann

Ruined is #3,778 Paid in Kindle Store 
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Paranormal & Fantasy 
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban 
#22 in Books > Young Adult > Love & Romance > Paranormal & Fantasy 


yay


----------



## Jena H

Non-fiction. Small niche category, but Top 100 (or _Top 10!!_) is still a win.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #94,968 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#8* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#81 *in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Jena H

Oooh, another one. This one is a permafree.



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,791 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#43* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime

I'm on a prawny roll.


----------



## Caddy

House of Pain, the 2nd in the There Was a House series, is $4.99 and is: 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > United States
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Dramas & Plays > Regional & Cultural > United States
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological

The first in the series, House of Pleasure is perma-free and is #30 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store. It had been #2 during my Bookbub day on Sunday. It is #1 free in drama, US free and #1 suspense, psychological, free. It may still also be #1 in thriller, psychological, free or very close. They show those off and on during the day for me.

The 3rd book, House of Trickery is $4.99 and is:

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > United States
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Dramas & Plays > Regional & Cultural > United States
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
The psych. thriller ranking isn't showing right now, so I don't know.

The fourth, House of Shame at $4.99 is:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > United States
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Dramas & Plays > Regional & Cultural > United States
#13 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Vigilante Justice


----------



## ufwriter

In some fun ones for The Madmen's City. 

#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Spies
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Romantic
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## going going gone

at this point, many times, including the whole store.


----------



## starkllr

I've got two!

Dream Doctor is:
#37 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

And the three book box set Dream Sequence is:
#11 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## &#039;

#1!


----------



## Jena H

Congrats, Shelagh!  #1 is awesome!!  


One of mine (not one of my better sellers) hit the list:

Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800


----------



## Drake

I've got two right now: Sharing Robin-

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,072 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Urban
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Urban

And Sharing Robin 2-

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,435 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Urban
#60 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Urban

Exciting times for me, moving towards making a good living at this!


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just released the second book in my 'Tales from the New Earth' epic fantasy series on Tuesday:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,388 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #25 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My most recent publication, *Silo Saga: Hoarder in the Down Deep*, a Kindle Worlds novella set in the universe of Hugh Howey's *Silo Series*, has the following rank:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #84,311 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## &#039;

Jena H said:


> Congrats, Shelagh! #1 is awesome!!
> 
> One of mine (not one of my better sellers) hit the list:
> 
> Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance
> #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800


Thanks, Jena, and congratulations on your ranking!


----------



## Karen Mead

_Penguin of Fortune_ is charting a little bit:

#10,651 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Honestly this promotion isn't going so hot for me, but I've never done a short before so I didn't know what to expect. I guess I should just be happy it's getting downloads period, since I really did very little promotion. I just want some people to read my silly penguin story


----------



## Margaret Lesh

My YA _Normalish_ is on a top 100 list right now:

#24,529 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#62 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Emotions & Feelings

I'm hoping it hasn't peaked yet--my sale is going on until the 22nd.


----------



## Kathelm

I think I'm more amused by the existence of this category than proud that I'm in it.

My Klondaeg holiday special, "Klondaeg Saves Fromsday" is #89 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Teen & Young Adult (free).


----------



## markbrandonpowell

Just hit 10982 in amazon, which put me 25 in cyberpunk and 28 in new adult and college fiction with my book "The Zero Class".


----------



## Josh St. John

Acorn 666 Episode 1 Fire Sky is in the Top 100 for:

#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Johnny Dracula

#1 in Dark Fantasy
#1 Metaphysical and Visionary (which I keep asking Amazon to get me out of lol)

Sure to drop like a rock soon, but I'll take it!


----------



## Jena H

My little niche.... I am (almost) queen of my niche.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #88,811 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#9* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#76* in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Hasse Mori

The Game @ amazon com:
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Travel

I'm running a few promotions this week, mostly just to test the waters as this is my first book, and not planning to promote it too heavily until the second and third are out and can promote it as a free to funnel readers to the other books. It's $0.99 this week. It's surprising how easily it got up there (just a few sales), but got no delusions. It will probably go down hard very soon..


----------



## Jennifer Joy

Don't blink or you might miss it!  My debut novel is #67 on a Bestseller list (prawny, I know but I'm still squealing like a happy little prawn!)

Kindle books> Ebooks> Romance> Historical> Regency


----------



## Jena H

Jennifer Joy said:


> Don't blink or you might miss it!  My debut novel is #67 on a Bestseller list (prawny, I know but I'm still squealing like a happy little prawn!)
> 
> Kindle books> Ebooks> Romance> Historical> Regency


Hurray for you, a great beginning.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I forgot to say that WHAT KINGS ATE AND WIZARDS DRANK was #78 in the Kindle store last week. 

I probably should have posted that while it was happening, huh? lol


----------



## J.T. Williams

Currently my book Winemaker of the North is ranking in three categories: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TUB3Y1C?ie=UTF8&at=aw-android-pc-us-20&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #65,422 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#35 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking


----------



## Jennifer Joy

Thank you Jena!
And congratulations Krista and JT! Way to keep 'em in the top!


----------



## MTM

For THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE, my true romantic journey from love and loss to love once again.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#30 in Books > Self-Help > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

For about an hour today. In Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures


----------



## Josh St. John

Acorn 666 Ep 1 lost the top 100 over night, but has just slightly gained it back. RAWR!

#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## MTM

An update since I just received a second number 1 ranking for THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #398 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## eleanorberesford

My new release, _Elves and Escapades_:
#12 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## KL_Phelps

Thanks to ENT ad that ran today, Second Chances hit a big one for me

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #941 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## Josh St. John

BKnights Promo for Episode 1:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,346 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror


----------



## coramiri

The Scottish Selkie is #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Earth-Based Religions > Cel
https://youtu.be/SLOm5ucN5Ao
http://www.amazon.com/Scottish-Selkie-Highlander-Shapeshifter-Warrior-ebook/dp/B00KNPLMTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427581563&sr=8-1&keywords=the+Scottish+selkie


----------



## Josh St. John

Still moving up!  

#1,832 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

#1 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian
#2 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian

I'm having a good long tail from my Feb 15th kindle daily deal - though I really started to slide in the overall rankings about a week ago.


----------



## Josh St. John

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,190 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## horrordude1973

my book Hacked is at #20 in Kindle horror/suspense and #4 in Hot new releases under the same category. I'm even ahead in HNR of one of Stephen King's new books.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,592 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?


----------



## IreneP

Romancing Austin: a multi-genre contemporary romance anthology

It's slipped from earlier this morning, but we haven't even started any promo yet - so we are all a little stoked to wake up to this!

#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Two of my books are in a Top 100 category right now. 

*Silo Saga: Hoarder in the Down Deep*:
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #123,553 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Science Fiction & Fantasy

And thanks to KBoard member Donald Rump's Kidtastic Children's Book Giveaway in which I'm participating, *The Fisherman's Son* has been doing really well in terms of free downloads:
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #1,943 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
 #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Guest

_Astray in Couper _is usually in the top 100 lists, the actual placing changes depending on when I last promoted it.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,657 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths


----------



## William Meikle

THE DUNFIELD TERROR is currently #65 in  Horror > Occult  amid all the shapeshifter porn.


----------



## Paul Deaver

I never would have expected to hit the top 100 in a category with my first release, but I peaked at #27 in Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy.  It helps being in a less competitive category.  Maybe I can make it to the first page this weekend


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Yaay!

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Parenting & Relationships


----------



## Mohan_

#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > _*Asian American*_
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZQFPIG/

Available for Kindle Unlimited download


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

My suspense/thriller REGRET is doing pretty well after some promos:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder


----------



## dianapersaud

Lucien's Mate is at #20

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #856 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial


----------



## Jena H

My freebie Arrest Me pretty much stays in the Top 100 in its (small) category, usually somewhere between #70-#40.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,359 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#62* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime

But my non-fiction (not free) book also stays on the list; it's reached as low as #8. Admittedly, it's a niche category, but still, I'm gonna take the win.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #163,948 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#21* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#71* in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## dianapersaud

Lucien's Mate has been in the top 25 all week long. Currently it's #23.


----------



## sabot03196

Devil's Gambit just made #100 in Technothrillers. A pretty nice way to start my week.


----------



## SeanDGolden

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,964 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#14 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#15 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy


----------



## Squirmypants

Prisoner of Pan's Desire, my perma-free, is having a good day. Changing my keywords worked magic! Thanks to Evenstar's Monster Post. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,205816.0.html

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,028 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Science Fiction
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

A few hours after the start of my free promo, Mindguard has the following ranking:

#7,922 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

The promo lasts for five days so hopefully there will be ample time to get into the top #10


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I'm verry happy to announce that, for the first time, Mindguard is in the Amazon top 100  Here are the updated stats:

#98 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## TaxationIsTheft

My first indie novel, Between the Seams, actually hit the best seller list on Tuesday (I have no clue what happened to spur sales like that, but it was a very fun, very surreal day) and at one point got up to something like #28 in both Books > Romance > Sports and Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports, and was at 96 or so in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy. It's stayed in the Top 100 for Romance > Sports since then, and is currently sitting at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#70 in Books > Romance > Sports
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports


----------



## 75814

THE LOST CONTINENT, the first book in The Myth Hunter series, is now available for free!

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## mphicks

Today's a big promo day for the release of my latest, Emergence. I'm offering that book for 99c and Book 1, Convergence, for Free. Here's the current stats:

Convergence:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #244 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


Emergence:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,160 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #45 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


----------



## IreneP

Release Day for our crazy multi-genre romance anthology.

Romancing Austin:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,627 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories & Anthologies > Anthologies

Very, very happy. Thank you to anyone who purchased!


----------



## Overrated

Today was Release Day for Thea's Tale. To say that I am excited is an understatement. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,302 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales
    #93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## Sandy Raven

My latest release, LUCKY'S LADY, is #77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Victorian

Here's a link: 
http://goo.gl/SHk85A


----------



## Rob May

Thanks to an ENT promotion, Dragon Kiler is ...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,229 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#48 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

It's not specifically a teen book, but it didn't hit the adult category charts


----------



## Issy




----------



## mphicks

My new release promo is still going strong. Here's the stats as of Wednesday morning:

For Convergence:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #48 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction


For Emergence:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,914 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
    #36 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering


----------



## TheWriter

The Perfect Cast - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W2U457U/

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Inspirational > Fiction
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Christian > Romance > Contemporary
#33 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LEGACY OF LOVE, romantic suspense SALE priced at $0.99 (reg. $3.99)

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #8,592 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American (it was #1 most of today)
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic


----------



## Ron Collins

Happy to note that the first book in the Saga of the God-Touched Mage (Glamour of the God-Touched Mage), has clawed its way _back into_ the top 100 Dark Fantasy list! (and is still up in the top 30 in Australia!)


----------



## JE_Owen

Fun! So many authors are doing so well  

*SONG OF THE SUMMER KING* 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,092 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons
#53 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons

*SKYFIRE*

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons

*A SHARD OF SUN*

#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age


----------



## N.D. Taylor

I AM SO PROUD right now that I haven't been able to calm down all weekend since this began.

Across Our Stars: Victor

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,703 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk 
#13 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk 
#42 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Genetic Engineering


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Ok, so, Claimed By the Highland Wolf was released less than 24 hours ago and it already hit a list, so I'm very pleased. Yay!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,618 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Scottish
#78 in Books > Romance > Historical > Scottish


----------



## thewitt

Prophecy's Queen is currently listed at:

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WS5648M


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm currently:

#71 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#85 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MXP9AOC


----------



## Jena H

One of my permafrees has seen a bit of an uptick... even though it usually stays in the top 100 in its categorie(s), it's jumped up in rank in the past day or so.

Arrest Me:

#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime


----------



## Greg Dragon

*And Then There Were Giants*
_FREE until this Friday_
(Book 1 of a short story series)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WBXHLR4


----------



## jec

*Death of an Idiot Boss*

#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#100 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## William Meikle

A UK one only, and for a freebie, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## J.T. Williams

My book Winemaker Of The North is currently here:

#70,499 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#46 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking

Currently under a Countdown Deal for .99! Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Winemaker-North-Saints-Wura-Book-ebook/dp/B00TUB3Y1C


----------



## RuthNestvold

_The Future, Imperfect_, is having a good free run so far:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,033 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction


----------



## Darren Kirby

I've been very pleased with the ongoing sales from my newest non-fiction title, Pie Iron Recipes:

http://www.amazon.com/Pie-Iron-Recipes-Darren-Kirby-ebook/dp/B00X1H4O1K/

As of this evening (Central Time), here is where it is sitting on 3 different best-seller lists:

#17 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Outdoor Cooking > Camping & RVs
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Camping
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Outdoor Cooking

If you have a Prime Membership or Kindle Unlimited Membership, please feel free to borrow a copy!


----------



## Christine_C

Things are starting to pick up a little. I've been hovering around in the dusty alchemy and wizards sections, where few brave souls dare to tread:

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Alchemy
#14 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Witches & Wizards
#50 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## J.J. Thompson

It took a week to get some legs, but my latest release is moving up the charts.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,302 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #11 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Emily Organ

I'm too excited for words about how my book The Last Day is performing, this is on Amazon UK. I dream of getting there on Amazon US one day too!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #153 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Series
#10 in Books > Fiction > Psychological


----------



## J.T. Williams

Launched _Arcane Awakening_, book two in my series, on the 21st.

_Winemaker of the North_ gained traction again: 

#37 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking


----------



## J.T. Williams

Now _Arcane Awakening_ is ranking as well. 

#46 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Jena H

One of my permafrees (Arrest Me):

#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime


----------



## a_urias

I was about to go to bed and made the mistake of checking. There should be more good surprises. 

Irons in the Fire:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #64,917 Paid in Kindle Store
#76 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Best Bits of Physics is currently at:
#37 in Books > Science & Nature > Education > By Subject > Maths > Higher Education
#75 in Books > Science & Nature > Popular Science > Physics

The first category is a bit ironic given this review:
"a concise guide to the theory of physics without all the tedious math equations"


----------



## BobW

On the back of a small promo over the weekend and yesterday, Peripheral Involvement is currently #74 in  Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense.


----------



## ArchangelEST

My second book finally got some momentum. The launch was on Sunday and it's doing pretty good today. 










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y44TQXU

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,866 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Self-Help
#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Mental Health > Eating Disorders
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Eating Disorders & Body Image

I hope it keeps up. Being able to call myself an Amazon bestseller may not be all that grand, but it's still something that makes me a bit proud.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Physics Problems for GCSE
#13 in Books > Science & Nature > Popular Science > Physics
#21 in Books > Science & Nature > Physics
#69 in Books > Society, Politics & Philosophy > Education Studies


----------



## RuthNestvold

The present Countdown Deal for my time travel _Chameleon is a Mirror_ is doing well enough to have gotten into several top 100 lists. Yay! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,334 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Fantasy
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Best Bits of Physics is at #24 in Science & Maths > Physics > General today.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

_Through a Mirror, Darkly_ by Kevin Lucia (it peaked around 1,500 overall):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,708 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#29 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## j_cage

Sirens Call 
Was previously up to top 20 but today in the sub genre:

#82 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Stories 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jec

This has been a good sales week for Death of an Idiot Boss. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,265 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies


----------



## Desert Rose

I'm not sure how it happened, but somehow my two "monster porn" shorts are both in the top 100 for  Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Fantasy. I'm confused but not complaining. 

Taken Under the Troll Bridge
#50 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Fantasy

Troll House Morsels
#53 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Fantasy


----------



## Ted Cross

The Dragon Chronicles is:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm on Amazon Canada:

#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#70 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#258 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Edited for an update from Amazon Australia:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 

Not a bad day!


----------



## J.T. Williams

_Winemaker of the North_ is doing well:

#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian 
#64 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking 
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking

No complaints here.


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Best Bits of Physics is at #11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Science & Maths > Physics > General
(must be the 99p countdown deal)


----------



## Jena H

A new release (yesterday), in non-fiction:

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#70 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

Watching Emergency!  (Seasons 4-6)  It's a niche genre (sub-genre) but I think the author is happy with the results so far.


----------



## danielsolomonkaplan

My sequel book Catalyst (which I released last month) is now at 

#99 Children's eBooks>Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories>Science Fiction>Dystopian 

The launch of it catapulted my first book, Elevated, back into the rankings. It now stands at:

#11 Teen & Yong Adult>Mysteries & Thrillers>Science Fiction
#51 Children's eBooks>Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories>Science Fiction>Dystopian 
#94 Science Fiction and Fantasy>Fantasy>Superheroes

Not bad for a book I originally released in September. I'm very happy with the results so far.

Now on to write book #3!


----------



## bakersp

My book LEDBETTER STREET (a novel about familial relationships) which was released in April is #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Diseases & Physical Ailments > Alzheimer's Disease.

I'm so thrilled. I'm just learning about all things Amazon regarding my books.


----------



## bberntson

Castle Juliet is sitting at #69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My Kindle Worlds novella, *Silo Saga: Hoarder in the Down Deep*:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #309,790 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > *Science Fiction & Fantasy*


----------



## Jena H

A non-fiction book, doing okay in a niche market.

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#51 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## ThatYiGuy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,801 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#39 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## ChessDesalls

Wow, congrats on all your great numbers. My ranks jump around so much that my Author Central graphs look like EKG printouts. Here are today's ranks for my first book, published last year.

#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Satire
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Got these from yesterday's new dark poetry book:

#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Poetry > Themes & Styles > Death, Grief & Loss
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Poetry
#191 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## alawston

I'm doing a launch promotion of my standalone novelette, _Smoke Me A Kipper: Neil's Farrago_

BKnights was, frankly, not as effective as usual when I listed yesterday, but I'm nonetheless pleased with these results:

#2,674 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political


----------



## James R Wells

After BargainBooksy yesterday at $0.99, I awoke to a first ever top 100 for me in any category:

#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction

And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

James R Wells said:


> After BargainBooksy yesterday at $0.99, I awoke to a first ever top 100 for me in any category:
> 
> #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
> 
> And there was much rejoicing.


All six of mine, plus the box set are in the top 100 in Sea Adventures and various other categories. Top 40 actually.


----------



## ewpierce

Launched a new book (_Clockwork Scoundrels_) last Friday. Hung around in the top 30 of my categories most of the weekend, still in the 50s:

#59 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## Johnny Dracula

#1 Bestseller all-time on Mars.


----------



## Joe Bailey

As part of a KDP Select free book promotion, my new book _Swaying Branches, Rustling Leaves_ hit:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Poetry > Japanese & Haiku
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Poetry > Asian


----------



## AltMe

Send in the Hero is at #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary

*I'm quite chuffed about that. 

Its been up and down a bit, but in the list since its release 4 days ago. Debuted at 98.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Fallen Honor debuted in the Amazon ranks on 7/15, at #229 in the Amazon store and #1 in several categories. It slipped to about #1200 a few days later, but has now rebounded to the 700s in the Paid Store and back at #1 in several categories.


----------



## Ted Cross

My epic fantasy The Shard finally hits the top 100 for the first time, because of the Kindle Countdown Special.

#71 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Eskimo

I made Corner Blitz free yesterday and made it to #98 overall with the help of BKnights, OHFB, Book Basset and a number of others.
Today is the BookBub ad, and it's flying up the charts....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators


----------



## Eskimo

Thank heavens for BookBub. I don't know where I'd be without it.

Corner Blitz is now positioned in the # 1 slot in Overall Free, at least for the time being.

•	Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
o	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
o	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators


And perhaps more importantly, the first book in the series, Post Pattern, is having a very good sales day.

•	Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,932 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
o	#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
o	#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## rolandogomez

I've made some #1's in photography "how-to" genres with my first four printed books before they were available as Kindle books, but my seven book, the one I just released, "Taming The Trouser Snake...." is my first "mainstream, self-help" book and it's done well in Kindle and at times as a printed book. Right now, one month later: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75,677 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Counseling & Psychology > Education & Training
#62 in Books > Medical Books > Psychology > Education & Training

While I'd like to see better results, I'm happy so far and I've seen it even better in the beginning--but I'm just beginning to market it too, so we'll see what happens. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Cege Smith

This has been my best launch to date, for Mating the Alpha (Greyelf Grizzlies #3). I had 470 preorders before going live. I sent out to my mailing list right away (2am) to get the ball rolling, and this is where I sit as we approach the end of day 1:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,985 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

I had a glass of champagne with a chocolate donut to celebrate.


----------



## ReginaGreen

Yay! I had a little sales surge.

"*The Initiation of Phoebe*" is currently #90 in Victorian Erotica 

http://www.amazon.com/Initiation-Phoebe-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00OYTXEJW

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #118,381 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Victorian
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Victorian
#196 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Historical


----------



## JVRudnick

Launched my own SciFi novel - Pirates - Book One of the RIM Confederacy Series...and it hit top 100 in both .au and .ca....loved it and it's still going up!



















am LOVING this...


----------



## 77071

Bookbub is amazing: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NN6LEDU


----------



## ReginaGreen

Has anyone discussed the Most Wished For list yet? I just saw it today. I think it's helping keep books a bit more "sticky" on the lists


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm hit a couple of lists on Amazon Australia again today!

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## AltMe

JVRudnick said:


> Launched my own SciFi novel - Pirates - Book One of the RIM Confederacy Series...and it hit top 100 in both .au and .ca....loved it and it's still going up!
> am LOVING this...


I know the feeling as I've been on my own rocket ride.

BUT, I so want to know how you got so high in Space Opera. That's my holy grail and hitting top 100 in there is my number one goal.


----------



## jec

Death of an Island Tart hit a top 100 category today.
96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Congratulations everybody.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

The three books in my *Trilogy of The Fisherman's Son* just made it into the #1, #2, and #3 ranks in the subcategory of free children's Sword and Sorcery books. And *Return of the Golden Age* made it into the #1 slot for the subcategory of free children's Fantasy & Magic books. 

*The Fisherman's Son:*
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #696 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

*The City of the Golden Sun:*
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #758 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

*Return of the Golden Age:*
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #854 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Fantasy & Magic
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## James R Wells

I'm watching The Great Symmetry steadily fade toward 100 in Hard Science Fiction (#68 now) after a promotion that got it into the top 20 for a while and briefly to #15 (#1450 overall in Kindle store).

It's ...

Like a fading dream
Like Monday arriving after a great weekend
Bound to cause despondency in the weeks to come
Like a memory of an imaginary place
A cruel taunting that says "get back in your place"
Like I got to play dress up as a real author for a little while

... Motivating for next time.


----------



## jennyperinovic

My YA Gothic Romance, A MAGIC DARK AND BRIGHT, is hanging out in the top 100! I did an ENT ad today, so hopefully it'll continue to climb 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
#51 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Horror
#97 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## writerbee

Right now all 6 installments of The Magpie Masquerade are in the Top 100 for its category 

e.g. Part 6 
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Regency 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010P7HNPW


----------



## a.vandoorn

Product Details
File Size: 682 KB
Print Length: 128 pages
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
Publisher: Ultim8 Health Ltd (October 1, 2014)
Publication Date: October 1, 2014
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
Language: English
Currently ranked number 2 in Pregnancy and Childbirth, my ebook "What to Avoid During Pregnancy for a Healthy Baby: Pre-conception to Early Motherhood Kindle Edition"
ASIN: B00O42424K
Text-to-Speech: Enabled  
X-Ray:
Not Enabled  
Word Wise: Enabled
Lending: Not Enabled
Enhanced Typesetting: Not Enabled
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,356 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Personal Health > Women's Health > Pregnancy & Childbirth

Yeehah, wonder if I can crack number one?


----------



## Guest

End of promo 










#92 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact


----------



## Shawn Kobb

I wish I'd noticed this thread yesterday when my numbers were a bit better, but I'm at least still there for one sub-category:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,181 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Historical
#139 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Amateur Sleuths
#146 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime

It was especially fun to look at the "Hot New Releases" section and see my book next to great writers like Ken Follett. If I ever manage to get my book on the same page as a Stephen King or Lee Child, I might faint.


----------



## KevinH

All five of the stories in my superhero series (4 novels, one short story) are in the Top 100 of the category at the moment. Also, all 3 books in my _Warden_ series are in the Top 100 in one of their categories.


----------



## L.B

My first book isn't out until Wednesday, but I've made a top 100!


----------



## andreadrew

It's taken me eighteen months to get there, and I am as we say in Melbourne Oz, rapt  
Book 1 Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #740 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Book 2 #33,195 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
#282 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics

Book 3 Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41,655 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#93 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics
#174 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Ghosts
#777 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm finally cracked a couple of top 100 categories on Amazon UK today

#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#98 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 

That's the Uk and Australia done. US next... I hope!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Awakened hit Top 10 in LGBT Fantasy right out the gate.
It has lingered around #5 most of the time since.
It is currently #4.

Today, it is also 
#86 in Books > Romance > Vampires
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

which are both up from "below 100" a couple days ago, and 90's yesterday.

*so excite*


----------



## J.J. Thompson

My release on Friday, The Dragons of Decay, is starting to get some traction:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #894 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
    #23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## MrBourbons

Sneaking back in after a bit of time away, A Frightful Encounter had a bunch of downloads yesterday.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,742 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#146 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#481 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors


----------



## jessie520

Yesterday, Noontide Sun was #79 but it's still hanging in there today at #82! I'll take it!  

#82 in Books > Teens > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial & Revolutionary Periods
#191 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Historical Fiction > United States
#241 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## susan_illene

Stalked by Flames has been climbing the ranks since I released it two weeks ago.  This is today's ranking:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## NS

Two of my books
The Land of dead flowers - was #1 in Ghosts three days ago
#12,855 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#111 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Serial Killers
#190 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological

Mean girl
#16,248 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers
#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers
#221 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## DHantke

Book: No Motive for Murder

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Serial Killers
#125 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime
#130 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Murder

Was #21 Yesterday but oh, well!


----------



## Lorraine Beaumont

Forgotten Time - #2 time travel romance (free)
Shadows of Yesterday - #1 time travel romance (free)...#5 free overall in Kindle
Time to Remember - #10 time travel romance (paid)
Ravenhurst box set - #13 time travel romance (paid)
Now and Forever - #31 time travel romance (paid)
Victorian Christmas - #36 science fiction time travel (paid)
Dreams of Tomorrow - #36 time travel romance (paid)


----------



## starkllr

Thanks yo BookBub...

Dream Studrnt:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

And...

Dream Doctor:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,444 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#29 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Amateur Sleuths


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Yip. My newest release (Writers On Writing: An Author's Guide Vol.1) just hit the #4000 spot, plus a bunch of Best New Release #1s.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013NC7Z0Y


----------



## Ted Cross

Since I put The Immortality Game on sale for .99 this week it has moved back into the top 100.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,507 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#15 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## J.T. Williams

My book Winemaker of the North is #1 in Nordic/Viking!


----------



## Cxxxxxxx

This was earlier this morning. I've cracked the top 100 in historical fiction > fantasy a few times too, but didn't get a screenshot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DashaGLogan

My polo romance is a no 1 bestseller!!!
In the obscure polo category which holds about 5 books I think.
But I have the button folks, I have the button.


----------



## Jena H

WOW!  I just made the first of my Timekeepers books free (they're MG/YA), and this is what I see today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,534 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?

Sure it's sort of a niche category, but....  I can't believe it!!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Awakened is #1 in LGBT Fantasy and Hunted keeps jumping around between #2, #3, and #4 for the most part.


----------



## Alithedreamer

Congrats everyone!! now do you want to share your words of wisdom/advice with me?  xxx


----------



## Jena H

Alithedreamer said:


> Congrats everyone!! now do you want to share your words of wisdom/advice with me?  xxx


I don't have any words of wisdom or advice. My only "secret" is that I made two books free, and this is the result; before this, these two particular books languished in no-man's-land. When/if I raise the prices again, they'll likely fall back there. But in the meantime, I'm going to enjoy the #1 or #5 rankings.


----------



## KDKinney

My Young Adult Western/Historical- The Legend of Little Sharpshooter -has been holding steady at #42 at the moment. 

#42 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Westerns

I think the key with this one is I found a category that is not overwhelmed. I changed one of my categories not long after it went live. I had it in 19th century YA fiction and changed to Action Adventure. My ranking tanked in that category. So I should change it back.


----------



## archaeoroutes

A bit of a niche one here...
Walking Through the Past - Lake District and Yorkshire Dales is #5 in Travel > Europe > England > Yorkshire on amazon.com


----------



## Cxxxxxxx

Alithedreamer said:


> Congrats everyone!! now do you want to share your words of wisdom/advice with me?  xxx


I played around with categories and keywords until I ended up in ones that were appropriate but not overwhelmingly huge. I'm far better off in Genre fiction > historical > fantasy than I am in Science fiction & fantasy > fantasy > historical, which is a huge category. Evenstar's thread on keywords is super helpful!

A free run seemed to help, too. I got to #2 in my category during that, but even though my rankings crashed back to earth when I returned to paid, they stayed generally higher with both sales and pages read picking up. It was only after the promo that I got into the top 100 a few times.

You can totally do it. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jena H

I recently made a couple of my books free, but even so, one of them has been #1 in its niche category for a couple days now.

_Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale_
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,367 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial


----------



## archaeoroutes

Walking Through the Past: Orkneys Special is #56 in Nonfiction > Sports > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Walking on amazon.com


----------



## jec

Death of an Idiot Boss #23 African-American mystery thriller and suspense.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Physics Problems for GCSE is #39 in Education & Reference > Education > Secondary and #80 in Nonfiction > Science & Maths > Physics > General on amazon.co.uk


----------



## A Dark Path

The following are all Amazon UK. It's where I get the bulk of my sales. They still count, right? 

Carmilla: The Wolves of Styria: 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Horror
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Horror
#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British

The Damnation Game:
#34 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British

The Cthulhu Child:
#5 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > British & Irish > Anthologies
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror
#32 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Anthologies

Gloop!:
#85 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British

Dark Albion:
#50 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > British & Irish > Anthologies

Big Bad:
#43 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British

Kaleen Rae And Other Weird Tales:
#4 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > British & Irish > Anthologies
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror
#17 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Anthologies

Not so hot on Amazon.com 

Carmilla: The Wolves of Styria:
#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror

The Cthulhu Child:
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror

A tale of two boards, eh?


----------



## jec

Since my last post, Death of an Idiot Boss has hit two top 100 lists African American Mystery and Cozy Mystery Crafts and Hobbies. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,951 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher

A Little More Dead - #2,919 Paid in Kindle Store

#30 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror
#89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## rodmooreart

Murder On Gold Street is currently
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131XO3B4


----------



## Sela Carsen

My super-short freebie, THE SLEEPER DREAMED, is #1 in 15-Minute Romance Short Reads!!

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Romance
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy

All this for a 7-page magical realism/fairy tale romance!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I have three books currently in the Top 10 Contemporary Fantasy sub-category..... on Kobo. Should we have a similar thread for 'Top 100 Best Sellers' on the other sites?


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Best Bits of Physics is at #45 in Nonfiction > Science & Maths > Physics > General on amazon.co.uk
Physics Problems for GCSE is hanging on at #87 in Education & Reference > Education > Secondary on amazon.co.uk


----------



## Dave Lewis

My Haiku book is in Top 100, although I don't think I've sold any for a while 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #873,083 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#84 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Poetry & Drama > Poetry > Japanese & Haiku*
#284 in Books > Fiction > Poetry & Drama > Poetry > Genres > Haiku
#1675 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > British & Irish > Poetry

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haiku-Dave-Lewis-ebook/dp/B008AHPKAA/


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Best Bits of Physics is up to #28 in Nonfiction > Science & Maths > Physics > General on amazon.co.uk


----------



## archaeoroutes

Walking Through the Past: Orkneys Special is 
#9 in Sports & Outdoors > Outdoors & Nature > Hiking & Camping > Walking
#78 in History > Ancient 
on amazon.com.au

And, something I've never had before, an orange flag with "No.1 New Release in Walking".


----------



## SteveHarrison

Nice little boost for TimeStorm on Amazon AU today

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## archaeoroutes

Amazon AU seems to be a bit of a decent market at the moment.
Independence is
#35 in Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military
#59 in Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Amy Corwin

*A Lady in Hiding*​A new historical romantic mystery release, now for sale for $0.99 and in the top 100 of several categories:

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Historical
#37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Mysteries
#59 in Books > Romance > Historical > Victorian

​


----------



## LisaLangBlakeney

Congratulations to everyone here! My new adult romance release COUSINS is ranked as follows:

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#76 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy

#892 in the paid Kindle Store

See it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013ZBHTNG/


----------



## JVRudnick

big authors smile here, eh!

#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#85 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#93 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military 

Nice to see AND I'm also #100 in Best Sellers too!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I recently did a 99c sale for Yseult, and that bumped it back up into visibility in a couple of categories: 

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
    #14 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian

The "Greek & Roman" strikes me as a bit odd, but I think it's because one of my keywords is Roman Britain.


----------



## elizafaith13

After running a KDP FREE on my YA Romance, SOULSPARK, and using a Fiverr gig, been in the top (went from 1-3) since Sept 7th. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #887 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Religious
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Religion & Spirituality


----------



## sophia ann

today I'm

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,963 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #33in Books > Teens > Romance > Fantasy
#39in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#53in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Paranormal & Fantasy

on Amazon.com


----------



## Evenstar

If you have Booktrakr you can see all your various rankings, I currently rank in the top 100 of 44 different categories, so I'm confused as to what is a Best Seller Category? (Does anyone know the answer to this?)

But in terms of No.1

The Flirting Games:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary (US)

Halloween Magic & Mayhem:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult (Netherlands - #24 US / #21 UK)

A Christmas Gift:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Teen & Young Adult  (US)


----------



## IreneP

You Can Leave Your Boots On:
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > LGBT
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance

Niche categories, but I'm pretty pleased since it just went on pre-order yesterday.


----------



## Eamon Ambrose

Launched Zero Hour three weeks ago - sales pretty consistent and been in the top 10 of two categories constantly

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,424 Paid in Kindle Store 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Queen Mab

My new book Elsie Street came out on 9/5 and is still in one cat 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #21,492 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#81 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Daniel Zellar

Appear to be falling fast, but currently--



> #57 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Self Esteem & Reliance
> #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror


----------



## KDKinney

Here is my ranking for my YA Western/Historical Fiction The Legend of Little Sharpshooter. It was #6 earlier today. But the other two rankings are an improvement from that same time earlier today. 

#35,753 Paid in Kindle Store 
#7 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Westerns
#14 in Books > Teens > Historical Fiction > United States > 19th Century
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Historical Fiction > United States


----------



## Cactus Lady

The Lost Book of Anggird is on 99 cent special right now. I tweaked the keywords and categories and got it into a couple of categories under Action and Adventure. As of right now (3:26 in the morning where I am; got up to feed the cats and had to take a peek at my rankings  ):

#9,477 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
    #39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
    #85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Romance


----------



## Guest

I don't often get to post here, so I'm adding mine even though they're not as impressive as some of the recent contributions   

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,025 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#62 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Kidnapping
#82 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Spies & Politics > Conspiracies


----------



## Marina Finlayson

Twiceborn is on special this weekend for 99 cents. Don't blink or you'll miss it, but it's currently #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Fantasy. This makes me very happy as I only just figured out how to get into this category last week.


----------



## TheLemontree

Simple Kombucha Sourdough has just come off 5 days free promo and is now in the top 100 for a few categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #161,064 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Baking > Pizza
#43 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Baking > Pizza
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Baking > Bread


----------



## alabamap

My historical fiction series Tapestry of love series has been in the top 100 this week, and the first book hit #1 in the category late last week 

1st book Ribbon of Love


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,561 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Americas > United States > Colonial Period

3rd book Freehearts

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #72,324 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Americas > United States > Colonial Period


----------



## MLKatz

With the help of a Kindle Countdown and a couple of smaller promo sites, Rise of the Gatebreakers made it to 53 in Fantasy--> Romance.

I still have a day to go. The Countdown started off really slow, but it's been picking up steam.

Rise of the Gatebreakers


----------



## HeyImBen

Thanks to a Bookbub promo on Killing Chase, the second book in the series, Giving Chase is having a good run

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Spies & Politics > Espionage
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense


----------



## Shaun4

Did a free giveaway on Blood Cell yesterday. No promos, just threw it out there for free for 24 hours. Ended up getting a nice sales bump and up to:

#18 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Vampires
#576 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror
#855 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

Not a Werewolf has been out for a week now, and here's its latest position:

    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Mystery & Detective
    #15 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters
    #37 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics

Yay!


----------



## Calvin Locke

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HZQO8KU/ref=series_rw_dp_swSoft Case

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## jec

Death of an Idiot Boss
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Death of an Island Tart 
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

It's been a minute since they both were in the top 100, so yea for small victories.


----------



## Calvin Locke

Soft Case http://www.amazon.com/Soft-Case-Keegan-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B00HZQO8KU/ref=pd_sim_351_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=08WRXC1G172Q91NK8KTG&dpID=51bDANWk9WL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR107%2C160_

#71 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## Ross Harrison

Acts of Violence is just about holding on in the top 100 in Thrillers > Pulp (UK only now, sadly). It was free recently, so its rank dropped a bit.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acts-Violence-Ross-Harrison-ebook/dp/B00HXVWKPW


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Thanks to Bookbub, my Pirate's Life omnibus is now this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #161 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
    #1 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Gay
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Gay Fiction


----------



## ChessDesalls

No #1 rankings yet for me, but this is encouraging for _Darkness Echoes_:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #954 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Celebrations > Halloween

 Chess


----------



## Jena H

Just noticed this today for one of mine:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #153,796 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#89 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


ETA:  too bad there isn't a way to see exactly how far down (up?) the list our books get.  For example, the book above could very well have gotten to the 70,000 rank, and top 5 in one of its categories, but who can check constantly?  For all I know, every one of my books has been #1 in its category in the middle of the night, when I'm asleep.


----------



## Ian Jaymes

Launched my Shattered Earth serial this past Tuesday, getting a few sales here and there, just barely braking into a top 100-

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #92,645 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

My latest release, Merciless Charity, the first book in a new spin-off series, is currently ranked:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #268 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Stories
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Travel
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures

The seven books in the original series fill out seven of the other top twenty spots in those categories, too.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Whoa, tough acts to follow, you two =P

Not too far behind with Riven:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #601 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#1 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#4 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

_10:14 pm edit: It climbed!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #365 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#3 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age_


----------



## Ian Jaymes

What a bunch of showoffs!  

Very impressive, something for a little-un like me to aspire to.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Boyd said:


> New reading material!!!!!!! WOOT!!!!


Hehe, aww man 



sakurajima said:


> What a bunch of showoffs!
> 
> Very impressive, something for a little-un like me to aspire to.


We were all there at one point, Sakurajima  One of the fellows above me, Wayne, was kind enough to answer a ton of questions when I was first starting out. He was a towering giant then (and still is in SO many respects!), but we've become friends, and I've learned a lot. You'll find your giants too, and I wish you nothing but learning and fun ahead!


----------



## Eva Chase

Nothing as impressive as a #1 or top ten, but I can add my new release (and first book) _Caught in the Glow_.  Currently:

#7,798 Paid in Kindle Store
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College.


----------



## Jena H

Just noticed this for one of my MG/YA time-travels.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,763 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical

Maybe being free, it doesn't count, but I'm gonna take the #1 for the win.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

My new release _Soul Stealer - Legacy of the Blade_ is currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,607 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

I'm excited!


----------



## kemobullock

Moonlight Falls on Seven Sisters made that list today! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,651 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
    #38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
    #57 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Queen Mab

My short memoir, It's Not You, It's Me, is currently #27 in Lesbian Studies (helped by promo I did recently):

http://www.amazon.com/Its-Not-You-Me-ebook/dp/B00MWCB4BS/ref=la_B0034OGP08_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1445205793&sr=1-2


----------



## Ted Cross

Not sure what happened but my cyberpunk novel suddenly sold 38 books (I typically sell one to two a day), and I can't see anything in Google to tell me why it suddenly did so. Anyhow, it put me up to #22 in Cyberpunk, and that's just before my Bookbub on Thursday!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,594 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#23 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#64 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Technothrillers


----------



## Eskimo

I know this doesn't count as Top 100 Paid, but with Post Pattern sitting at #1, I feel like I have a right to boast tonight!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators


----------



## E.M. Cooper

I hope you got a screen shot, David Chill, number one free!


----------



## Nancy_G

Yes! Both of mine are currently:

Rose's Sin in Free Store
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #135 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils

Black 21 in Paid
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #35,249 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#42 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
#53 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts


----------



## Eskimo

E.M. Cooper said:


> I hope you got a screen shot, David Chill, number one free!


Thanks, I absolutely did, and I am basking in its glow!


----------



## PG Allison

My 4 books (5 since Sep 4) have all been in the Top 100 in these two subcategories for the past six months or so:
    Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
    Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero

Here’s where the highest ranking book is today:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,643 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#55 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes 
#58 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College 
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero 

And here’s where the lowest ranking book is today:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,323 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#80 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College 
#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes


----------



## ChessDesalls

Yay, finally some #1s! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #188 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Celebrations > Halloween

 Chess


----------



## Ted Cross

Wow, I'm shocked at how well I'm doing at the moment! it's #14 overall in Science Fiction!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers


----------



## Bbates024

I'm super excited to get my first post in here fo Ascendancy The Arena

4405 Paid Kindle Store

#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#97 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#99 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

It feels good to join the club even if I'm at the bottom of it


----------



## Bbates024

Ted Cross said:


> Wow, I'm shocked at how well I'm doing at the moment! it's #14 overall in Science Fiction!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers


AWESOME!

Grats man!


----------



## LauraBradbury

Bonjour! I'm new here (have been busy writing / self-publishing to the exclusion of most other things). My three books in my "Grape" series (memoirs) are currently (about 20 mins ago) in the Top 5 of the Amazon "France Travel" section. My Grape Year is #1, My Grape Escape is #4 and My Grape Village #5. 

Sales and Kindle Unlimited going very nicely (most days over 10,000 page reads, recently well over that), although I am considering looking at expanding distribution soon to other channels as so far I have been an exclusively amazon / KDP girl. 

Looking forward to exploring the threads which look super helpful.


----------



## Jena H

LauraBradbury said:


> Bonjour! I'm new here (have been busy writing / self-publishing to the exclusion of most other things). My three books in my "Grape" series (memoirs) are currently (about 20 mins ago) in the Top 5 of the Amazon "France Travel" section. My Grape Year is #1, My Grape Escape is #4 and My Grape Village #5.
> 
> Sales and Kindle Unlimited going very nicely (most days over 10,000 page reads, recently well over that), although I am considering looking at expanding distribution soon to other channels as so far I have been an exclusively amazon / KDP girl.
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the threads which look super helpful.


First of all, welcome to KBoards! Secondly... CONGRATS on your Top 5 status with not one, not two but THREE books!!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Gotta head out to a writer's meeting, but saw that my new release hit #1 on a bestseller chart. lol I took a screencap, cause why not? It means nothing, but it's fun to see.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/digital-text/7588796011/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_bsnr


----------



## PaulLev

Just published yesterday, #23 on Amazon's Top 100 Computer and Technology short reads today McLuhan in an Age of Social Media


----------



## Ted Cross

My first novel The Immortality Game has been #1 in Cyberpunk for the past three days. I'm following that up with Lord Fish free for the next four days, and The Shard for .99 starting tomorrow.


----------



## Bbates024

Still cruising, somehow doing it with zero advertising as of right now. Picked up a couple 5-star reviews from people I don't know, which is pretty darn cool. My best number ever this morning.

Ascendancy The Arena

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,505 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#87 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## PaulLev

And McLuhan in an Age of Social Media was #1 yesterday.


----------



## Bbates024

PaulLev said:


> And McLuhan in an Age of Social Media was #1 yesterday.


Grats man!

Not sure how I am doing it but I keep climbing the charts with no advertising still need 7 more reviews before I can lock any real advertising down.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,492 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#54 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#63 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## PaulLev

Bbates024 said:


> Grats man!
> 
> Not sure how I am doing it but I keep climbing the charts with no advertising still need 7 more reviews before I can lock any real advertising down.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,492 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
> #54 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
> #63 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


Thanks! If you're climbing with no advertising, that's the best way to do it - word of mouth (or pixel or hand) has always been the biggest factor in sales. I do next to no advertising myself, and rely on Twitter, Facebook groups, Goodreads, and the occasional Countdown sale.


----------



## Bbates024

PaulLev said:


> Thanks! If you're climbing with no advertising, that's the best way to do it - word of mouth (or pixel or hand) has always been the biggest factor in sales. I do next to no advertising myself, and rely on Twitter, Facebook groups, Goodreads, and the occasional Countdown sale.


Nice I'd love to be able to get a Bookbub maybe they will take the book a little more seriously after book two in the series is out. I've been really surprised by the success it's having. I wish I could get some more reviews, I guess thta could be a blessing or a curse depending on how they go. I only have three right now, all from people I don't know. Picked up a four-star review but it was fair and honest so I'll take it.

Somehow I move dup the charts during the day today which never really happens for me.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,045 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#43 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Desert Rose

My pen name erotic horror is in the top 20 on both erotica/horror and erotica/fantasy, and in the top 3 hot new releases for both lists.


----------



## jec

Had a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.
Death of an Idiot Boss #73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

She wanted a reconciliation
She got a murder
Death of an Island Tart #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## J Hannigan

The Maid of Camelot is #58, woo.  It was #52 yesterday.

#58 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian


----------



## C. Gockel

My new release for my new trilogy is hanging out at #33 in Sci-Fi > Metaphysical and Visionary. I'm really pleased. Joining the dark side and putting it in Select seems to have really helped. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B016WS5FO4/


----------



## IreneP

Release Day and You Can Leave Your Boots On just hit a couple of lists.

I'm always sure no one will buy a single copy....

#4,933 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > LGBT
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance
#73 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance


----------



## HN Wake

Deceits of Borneo currently #1 HNR for Thrillers: Financial and #12 Thrillers: Financial.  Also #20 HNR for International Mystery & Crime and #70 International Mystery & Crime.  Thanks for allowing me to beam with pride! - HN


----------



## John Hamilton

Since I released my Lewis & Clark book in ebook form 7 months ago, it has bounced around in the top 10 of its categories. Right now it's sitting at:
#4 in Books > Teens > Education & Reference > History > Exploration & Discovery
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > History > Exploration & Discovery
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Education & Reference > History

Unexpected, but I'm happy. I'm planning to port much more of my nonfiction to Kindle in the coming months.


----------



## cvannatta

In a recent promo, the second book of my science fiction romance series became a #1 Best Seller in its category (I took a screenshot and everything). It's still doing well in that category, periodically.

*Minder Rising*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #119,120 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#45* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#442 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
#543 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## Bree Roberts

My free promo for Roping the  Cowboy today has put me (so far) in the top 100 here:


#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,136 Free in Kindle Store


I think I should have scheduled more than one free day.  I'm gonna be crying tomorrow when I slip back into obscurity.


----------



## mrsrobinlcole

I was shocked to see Iron hit #95 in its main category today, since I haven't run any promotions at all this month (and no sales at all since its release). 

Baffled but I'll take it. Made my day! 


    #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
    #250 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
    #279 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## NutritionCindy

My first ever book, released almost 2 weeks ago. _Help! My Child Has Hashimoto's_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #33,320 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Physician & Patient > Caregiving
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Teen Health
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Personal Health > Children's Health


----------



## Evenstar

Sorry to ask this again, but no reply as yet. By 'Top 100' Best Seller category, do we mean any category at all? Even if it is only a tiny subcat with five books in it? Does it mean being in _any top 100_ as opposed to _any best seller category_? Because by "Best Seller Category" I read it to mean in the top 100 storewide?

I'm genuinely not trying to take any well earned praise from anyone here, I think this thread is awesome and cheer every time there is a post in it, I'm just confused as to the meaning of the title.


----------



## Bbates024

Evenstar said:


> Sorry to ask this again, but no reply as yet. By 'Top 100' Best Seller category, do we mean any category at all? Even if it is only a tiny subcat with five books in it? Does it mean being in _any top 100_ as opposed to _any best seller category_? Because by "Best Seller Category" I read it to mean in the top 100 storewide?
> 
> I'm genuinely not trying to take any well earned praise from anyone here, I think this thread is awesome and cheer every time there is a post in it, I'm just confused as to the meaning of the title.


I think since they very first post was someone ranked just over 20k in the paid kindle store that this is just a fun place to post when you break the top 100 in a subcategory. If this thread was only for people that made the top 100 on amazon it might get one post a year.I think it's a really fun place to be I remember the feeling when I cracked into the top 100 of a category for the first time, it was just awesome! For everyone, that is experiencing that you should feel awesome. After I hit that my next thought was how do I join the big boys and girls and get into that top 100 in Fantasy. Not sure but I hope I get there someday.

Revel in your success, enjoy it. The simple fact is if you can get some books going into the tops 100's consistently and continue to get good reviews you could make a living at this thing we call writing!


----------



## Guest

Bbates024 said:


> I think since they very first post was someone ranked just over 20k in the paid kindle store that this is just a fun place to post when you break the top 100 in a subcategory. If this thread was only for people that made the top 100 on amazon it might get one post a year.I think it's a really fun place to be I remember the feeling when I cracked into the top 100 of a category for the first time, it was just awesome! For everyone, that is experiencing that you should feel awesome. After I hit that my next thought was how do I join the big boys and girls and get into that top 100 in Fantasy. Not sure but I hope I get there someday.
> 
> Revel in your success, enjoy it. The simple fact is if you can get some books going into the tops 100's consistently and continue to get good reviews you could make a living at this thing we call writing!


Your encouraging words are appreciated! One of my books has been in the upper 25% of a Top 100 category for a couple of days now.


----------



## J.J. Thompson

My latest book in the Tales from the New Earth series is being well received. Needless to say, I'm very pleased.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #807 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## missypyxi

Call of Kythshire hit #1 in YA Sword and Sorcery this morning, and even though it's in the "Free" category, I'm absolutely thrilled that so many people are interested in reading my book!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UVLQWGY

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy


----------



## 555aaa

Poems of the Elder Edda is #15 in Drama & Poetry > Poetry on Audible (about 6 weeks after release) out of about 1,500 titles, about #24 in Poetry overall on Audible. Obviously I didn't write it, but it's cool to see it sell well. 

On Amazon, #9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Ancient & Medieval Literature > Medieval 

That put it in 'hot new releases' in Medieval literature. I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## Josh St. John

Acorn 666 Episode 1: Fire Sky is on a freebie run right now. Grab it here: http://bit.ly/a666ep1

#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult


----------



## NS

Mean Girl
#4,914 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers
#22 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers
#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## jec

It doesn't happen often, but it's always fun to see my books side by side in the top 100 list

Death of an Idiot Boss:  #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Death of an Island Tart:  #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## ScottCarlson

I got #1 in my category for free. Does that still count?


----------



## ChessDesalls

A winter anthology I'm in is having a free promo. Looks like it's doing great! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #899 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## Jerry Patterson

*Kids Want To Know About Mysterious Places*
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science, Nature & How It Works > Mystery & Wonders 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Math 
#65 in Books > Children's Books > Science, Nature & How It Works > Mystery & Wonders 
*Kids Want To Know About Bigfoot*
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science, Nature & How It Works > Mystery & Wonders 
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Math 
*Kids Want To Know About Mysterious Creatures*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science, Nature & How It Works > Mystery & Wonders 
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Math 
*Kids Want To Know About Mysterious People*
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science, Nature & How It Works > Mystery & Wonders 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Science, Nature & How It Works > Math


----------



## kemobullock

Seven Sisters 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Gone Girl

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## missypyxi

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

Snowberry Blossom: A Holiday Short Story

http://www.amazon.com/Snowberry-Blossom-Holiday-Keepers-Wellsprings-ebook/dp/B0196P041O


----------



## Jena H

It's free, and somewhat of a niche category, but still, #1 is #1. 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial

(Take that, Rush!)


----------



## Christopher Holliday

I woke up this morning to three out of four of my short stories in the top 20 in SF Short Reads:

The Spoils of War:  #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 

Predators and Prey: #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 

Venus Rising: #20 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 

I'm sure that curious sequential ranking will not last long, but it's a great start to the day.  What I find really interesting is that the KENP length Amazon has assigned each story is almost double what the Amazon product page lists.


----------



## mahlaetan

No, mine is not. Someday. Someday.


----------



## because

We are having our promo now and because is currently at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #24,513 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Inspirational
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Action & Adventure

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## because

scicop said:


> I'm pretty happy, so I'll shout it out! My latest book, Not Just Another Fae, was published late in the evening December 19th.
> 
> It's Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,927 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction
> #82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
> #101 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


That's great! Congratulations to you


----------



## Jena H

My fiction (permafree) title:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,697 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial

~ ~ ~

*Non-fiction book 1:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #168,014 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

*Non-fiction book 2:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #106,480 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#64 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

*Non-fiction book 3:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107,933 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Humor & Entertainment

These are obviously niche-y books, but still....


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Rebel's Honor
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,029 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
#65 in Books > Romance > Fantasy

Torn Trousers
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,227 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Sports & Outdoor > Adventurers & Explorers
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Biographies & Memoirs > Travel
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Essays & Travelogues


----------



## Jim Johnson

New release yesterday plus discounting episode 1 tied to a bargainbooksy ad lifted my three books into the top 20 of their subgenre. Not getting huge sales but happy to see it all the same:


----------



## KGorman

A freebie, but it still makes me happy!

_Into the Fire_ is currently...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #948 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction

Also at #100 in Teen & Young Adult, #38 in Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy, and #15 in Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Bree Roberts

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #844 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns*

Running my free promo - hoping to get a bit higher before the promo ends.

I can't for the life of me figure out why my second category never appears.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hit No. 1 in lesbian fiction in the German Kindle store with a newly released German language lesbian Christmas romance:

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #1.207 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik > Schwul & Lesbisch > Lesbisch
Nr. 147 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Liebesromane > Zeitgenössisch
Nr. 553 in Bücher > Belletristik > Liebesromane

And here's a screenshot:


----------



## SteveHarrison

Nice boost for TimeStorm today on Amazon Australia:

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor

It's free but I'm still happy with it
#911 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Paranormal & Fantasy 
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Megan Crewe

Thanks to BookBub:

#229 Paid in Kindle Store

#1 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Death & Dying
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
#2 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## AltMe

My Christmas story is holding steady the best at the moment.

#4,029 Paid in Kindle Store 

 #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > *Teen & Young Adult* 
 #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > *Science Fiction & Fantasy* 
 #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > *Literature & Fiction* 
Hire a Hero, book 7 in my series is still hanging in there....

#3,355 Paid in Kindle Store

 #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
 #33 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Fleet* 
 #34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Marine*


----------



## Steve Vernon

FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE 1

Is now - 

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Aliens
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Well, it's not MY book, per se- I edited, formatted and so on for my sister in law. It got released today, and in Canada it's #69 in Christian Romance, and it's #11 in Hot New Releases Christian Romance!
Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.ca/Change-Plans-Inspirational-Contemporary-Romance-ebook/dp/B019YE0XJU/ref=zg_bsnr_333964011_8

I'm more stoked than she is! LOL


----------



## MelodieRochelle

I hope one day when my book is finally published, it will bring in much more money so that I will not have to look at my husband, who works so hard for us, and see how tired he is every day that he comes home. That's what I want. If getting it to the top 100 best seller on amazon is how I do that? I'll work my butt off until it happens!


----------



## TimWLong

After spending months worrying that my new book would flop I've been watching it move between 1,200 and 1,900 for the past two weeks. Most surprising to me was seeing it hit #3 in Alternative History. It's also been on 4 "Hot New Releases" at the top right.

THE FRONT: SCREAMING EAGLES is currently: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,949 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## Jena H

Happened to catch this today, for one of my niche-y non-fictions.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #107,076 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#44 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Christopher Holliday

Today is a particular good day.

Three out of five in the top 15 Paid Short Reads > Science Fiction & Fantasy

The Spoils of War    #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
Predators and Prey #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
Venus Rising          #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 

Doppelganger          #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 

Lonely is the Night was tracking right around 103 in Short Reads / 12-21 pages SF & F, but it's on free promotion the next three days so I can't see the paid stats.

Kindle Unlimited reads seem to be having a significant impact. 

It would be great to have all five in the top 100 before I post the next in the series of short stories.


----------



## A Dark Path

I'm currently enjoying a nice start to 2016. 

The Cthulhu Child:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,440 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > British & Irish > Anthologies
#1 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror

Carmilla: The Wolves of Styria:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,741 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Gay & Lesbian > Fiction > Horror
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Horror
#20 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British


----------



## NS

MEAN GIRL

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers
#84 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Yip, this brand New Crystal Lake Publishing release costs only 99c today, and it's in the Top 100 horror and literary short stories categories.

EIDOLON AVENUE by Jonathan Winn

"Winn grounds the story with grim realities. Violent and graphic, the actions and thoughts of each tenant push the boundaries of comfort. There are flourishes of intensely dark content, both physical and psychological, within the pages of this story. It never goes to Edward Lee extremes, but this is classic splatterpunk by way of early Clive Barker and Jack Ketchum with the unhinged way Robert Bloch can get under your skin. This is truly adult horror." - Horror Underground

Enter if you dare: http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon
Or take a peek on our website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/eidolon-avenue.php


----------



## LouisRakovich

My free short magic realism / dark fantasy novelette, The End of the Trail, is currently:
#2,050 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## David Meade

*Will Planet X Signal the Rapture? by David Meade*

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Religious Studies & Reference > Eschatology
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science & Math


----------



## LouisRakovich

*The End of the Trail* has moved up! Hooray.

It is now #1 in two categories, and #967 in the free kindle store:

#967 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## Carol Davis

My Silo Saga: Rebel State Trilogy is the #1 best seller in Silo Saga (the Kindle Worlds series spun off of Hugh Howey's "Wool" books)!

In a larger category:
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Small victories feel good too!


----------



## m_d_reynolds

Flames of Awakening hit top 100 in Fairy Tales today! I am so excited.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61,931 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales


----------



## AndrewSeiple

Eh, Dire:Born's been dancing around from 95-120 in the "Superhero" category, these past few days.


----------



## tamaraheiner

My preorder book LAY ME DOWN is hanging in there. It's almost laughable though. i don't suspect this category has a lot of competition.

#7 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Self Mutilation


----------



## ChessDesalls

My little novella, _Lantern_, is #11 in a subcategory. (Yay!)

#88,768 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Celebrations > Halloween


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm managed a top 100 on Amazon France for the first time!

n°93 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## J.L. McPherson

My new release, _Dead Ascent_ is off to a great start !

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,353 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #19in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#23in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#64in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Miles A. Maxwell

Dec. 30:








Now:
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## belindaf

I have never been #1 before. *Faints*


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I am beyond stoked!  _Dead Ascent_ is doing well in the UK, Australia, and Canada too !

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,885 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#17in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#53in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## S.G. Dean

Derailed has never done so well. (Thank you, ENT!)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,111 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
    #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

Hey ! JUST made it !!!!!!!  (Amazon.co.uk)
#99 in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Africa > Central


----------



## Sparrowhawks

'SLOW MONKEYS : FAT LEOPARDS'

#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Africa > Central Africa (Amazon.com 31/Jan/16)


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.
'THE DEATH OF LUCKY ANTON'

(Amazon.com 31/Jan/2016)
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Africa > Southern Africa 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Folklore


----------



## Miles A. Maxwell

Can't believe I'm topping Hugh in a category! (just barely)
Loss Of Reason is #1 in Amazon Books for search term "Post Apocalyptic"! 
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Jena H

This one's free, but still....

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Best U.S. sales rank yet! _Dead Ascent_ is doing better than I ever expected and holding strong.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,975 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#17in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#57in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Sparrowhawks

Folks, K-Boards free advertising is *BRILLIANT *!
I advertised my African short story '*The Toasted Tortoise'* only yesterday as a new issue at £ 0.99.
and was astounded that today it is in the 'Top 100' paid on Amazon.co.uk in ALL THREE of the 'genres' they chose for it !!!! 
Where the hell ASIA came from, I haven't a CLUE, because there is no reference to ANYWHERE in Asia in any of my search words ! No matter ! I will accept it gratefully !!!!! 
Thanks to you all, guys & dolls ! Tatenda maningi !
.
•	*The Toasted Tortoise* - (Amazon.co.uk - 18h00 16 Feb 2016)

•	ASIN: B01BRUVXM0
•	Text-to-Speech: Enabled 
•	X-Ray:
Not Enabled 
•	Word Wise: Not Enabled
•	Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled 
•	Average Customer Review: Be the first to review this item
•	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #92,462 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
o	#22 in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Africa > Central
o	#69 in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Asia > Central Asia
o	#74 in Kindle Store > Books > History > Africa


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*The Art of Camouflage * - (Amazon.co.uk - 16 Feb 2016)

•	ASIN: B01BK4B40O
•	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #154,425 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
o	*#29* in Kindle Store > Books > Arts & Photography > Photography > Nature & Wildlife
o	#615 in Books > Science & Nature > Earth Sciences & Geography > The Environment > Conservation
o	#3760 in Books > Science & Nature > Biological Sciences > Animal Sciences

Ndatenda, shamwaris ! (Thanks, friends)


----------



## Eskimo

With the help of BookBub, Nickel Package has soared very high this weekend --

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators


----------



## BobW

Don't blink or you'll miss it...

The Prophet of Marathon just hit #98 in Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > American


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*HIS GRANDFATHER'S GARDEN*

Top 100 'FREE' *(amazon.co.uk)* 21-Feb-2016
•	Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,727 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
o	*#1* in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Travel > Africa
o	*#60* in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Humour & Satire > Literary Humour

Top 100 'FREE' *(amazon.com)* 21-Feb-2016
•	Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,665 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
o	*#3* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Africa

(*FREE *! It was exciting, even if it doesn't mean much !)


----------



## Sparrowhawks

Folks, if you like to analyse the results of Promos, *THIS IS INTERESTING* !

Yesterday, after a 2-day Free Promo on K-Boards, my short story 'His Grandfather's Garden' reached *#1* in genre in Amazon.co.uk, (FREE) and *#3* in Amazon.com in genre (FREE) Top 100 lists.

BEFORE the freebie, this short story had not even achieved a listing in Amazon.com, and its highest (in genre) listing on Amazon.co.uk was 599 (in PAID). It has not yet been listed by Amazon.com today, but on the Brit version, it has jumped to *#99* - From *#599* in Genre ! (Its OVERALL ranking in 'Paid' (UK) has leapt from *#700,576* to *#114,840*)

In a second example, my short story 'The Death of Lucky Anton' - after a ONE DAY freebee on K-boards - jumped in the Amazon.co.uk overall (Paid) rankings from *#627,014* to *#106,753* ! (In the Genre Top 100 lists, it is now *#39, #66 & #83 *- ..... *ALL* in the Top 100 !)

*Those are incredible jumps in OVERALL rankings (Amazon UK) of well over half a million in each case !*

I am waiting to see the effect of the promo on Amazon.Com. They are usually slower to react.

I shall go back over my other promo figures to see if this apparent trend is confirmed, but would greatly appreciate hearing the experiences of others.

To me, this Amazon 'Prime' free-days feature seems impressive, and K-Boards advertising, VERY beneficial: at no cost !

Thanks .... KK


----------



## Kate Lowell

Rise of the Alpha Squirrel is Top 100 in all three of its categories.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,758 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#77 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
#80 in Books > Romance > Gay Romance
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Gay Romance


----------



## Sparrowhawks

BobW said:


> Don't blink or you'll miss it...
> 
> The Prophet of Marathon just hit #98 in Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > American


Great, Bob !!!! Will have a look. KK


----------



## Sparrowhawks

Kate Lowell said:


> Rise of the Alpha Squirrel is Top 100 in all three of its categories.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,758 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #77 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance
> #80 in Books > Romance > Gay Romance
> #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Gay Romance


Great figures, Kate. Are these improvements as a result of a promotion ? If so, what type ? Free Promo ? How many days ? Other ?

Congrats !

KK


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I caved in and put one of my series into KU for the next three months, and made the first two books free (using the 5 Free day promo thingy). The second book in the series is current in the Top 5 in the Short Reads > 30 Minutes > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,213 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction 
#287 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

(The book is actually #3 on the list but the page itself hasn't updated yet. http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-30-Minute-Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Short-Reads/zgbs/digital-text/8624147011/ref=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_8624147011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1


----------



## Mjcaan

I'm happy to announce that I somehow hit the top 100 in this category for Book 2:
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure

I'll take it


----------



## Jena H

I don't know why it is, but every now and then my permafree MG book gets a HUGE spike in downloads. Today was such a day.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies

ETA:
The above info was late on Saturday night. Now, Sunday morning, I wake up to this (same book):

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial

The general rank in the free store is up dramatically as well. Or should that be _down_ dramatically...?


----------



## MMacLeod

Very excited that my first book is still holding steady:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,743 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Lesbian Fiction
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Lesbian Romance
    #7 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Lesbian

Also, the KDP people were really nice about adding it to two other categories for me this week after I emailed a request, so it is also now:

    #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Humor & Satire > General Humor
    #67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Humor


----------



## AltMe

I've just checked all mine.

The Hunter Legacy series looks like this:

Within Top 100 of Metaphysical Science Fiction eBooks:

4 is #59
5 is #60
7 is #65
1 is #69
3 is #76
2 is #85
JC is #91

6 is #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > *Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

*So even though I'm past the 90 day cliff, all Hunter Legacy books are still in the top 100, somewhere.
Today's ego stroke is now done.


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*'THE REMITTANCE MAN' * *(From 'Only Africa Knows' series)* has jumped up the UK Amazon lists, and is now *# 72,043* overall in 'Kindle PAID' and ~ for the first time ~ in the Top 100 in *all three* of its genres ! HAU ! To whoever is buying these, a very big "Thank you" (Tatenda) ! I hope you enjoy them ! ..... KK


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#72,043* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#15* in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Africa > Central
*#59 *in Kindle Store > Books > History > Africa
*#61* in Books > History > Countries & Regions > Asia > Central Asia


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*SLOW MONKEYS : FAT LEOPARDS* 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#127,012* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) *AMAZON UK* (March 1st 2016)
*#124 *in Kindle Store > Books > History > Africa
*#2165 *in Books > Fiction > Poetry & Drama > Drama
*#9017* in Books > Poetry, Drama & Criticism

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #216,905 *Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) *AMAZON USA* (Mar 1st 2016)
*#37* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > Africa > Southern Africa
*#99* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Dramas & Plays > Regional & Cultural > African
*#65961* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction

Where is the logic ? The same 'Categories' and 'Search Keywords' are used for both USA and UK !

I am delighted when any of my books gets into the Top 100 lists, but I think that in future I shall pay more attention to the Overall Rankings !  ... KK


----------



## blancheking

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,173 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


----------



## eeisherwood

Using my first post at Kboards for this thread!










Since the Sirens: Sirens of the Zombie Apocalypse, Book 1

http://amzn.com/B018H82ZYU

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,078 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror


----------



## AltMe

Hero to the Rescue has hit the charts quite nicely:

#1,026 Paid in Kindle Store
 #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Time Travel* 
 #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
 #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Marine*


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Justice is having a very nice release day:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #75 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
    #84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #92 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## JDHallowell

And it's just getting better!

#8,881 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #55 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
    #57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #60 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## MTM

TRIANGLE OF HOPE - Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,963 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Psychological


----------



## jec

Death of an Idiot Boss

#14,929 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies


----------



## KeraEmory

Well, this is silly and it'll probably get removed, but it's fun while it lasts:

Your Name, In Fire

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #135,651 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > TV, Movie, Video Game Adaptations*
#1663 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#1849 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

(It's not a video game adaptation, it just features them* heavily in the plot and thus there is a mention of the phrase 'video game' in the blurb.)

(Bonus silliness points because it's still on pre-order as a newb author.)

(*By them I mean original video games I invented as part of the plot. It's not, like, World of Warcaft fanfic or whatever.)


----------



## ChessDesalls

So excited! Here's what happened today with my series box set:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,040 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
    #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Justice is holding steady-ish:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,256 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#56 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#63 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Yamila Abraham

Bride of the Keil Warriors has finally gained some traction.  ;_;  I worked so hard on this one.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,275 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #17 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
    #26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy

Does anyone actually keep up with this thread other than authors posting their own stuff and looking a few posts up?  Lol.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Justice is creeping ever so slightly upward.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,913 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#59 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#60 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## JDHallowell

Yamila Abraham said:


> Does anyone actually keep up with this thread other than authors posting their own stuff and looking a few posts up? Lol.


Since it's in the Writer's Cafe, most of the people reading the thread are probably authors themselves, but we still buy books, and we recommend them to others.


----------



## EvanPickering

*Hood: A Post Apocalyptic Novel*
*Book 1 of the American Rebirth Series*

Has been steadily in the top 100 for *Post-apocalyptic* and *Dystopian* categories for most of it's lifetime!
It has been in the top 20-30 for a few weeks now.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,530 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#20 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#21 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic

Check it out on the link below in sig!


----------



## jazzywaltz

Both my books are doing pretty well right now. 

*Burned by Magic - a New Adult Fantasy Novel
The Baine Chronicles, Book One*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #244 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

*Bound by Magic - a New Adult Fantasy Novel
The Baine Chronicles, Book Two*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #129 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology

Links to both books are in my sig.


----------



## William Meikle

BERSERKER is currently #16 in  Historical Fiction > Norse & Icelandic


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

The Blood Wars Trilogy Omnibus is 

#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction

And only 3 away from being in that area in the Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy  

Blood Reign, the third book in that trilogy is #64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction

Woohoo!


----------



## G.

The Silvering of Loran has done well today. Even though it fits in these categories, FB ads tell me it is also very popular with adults 35 and up.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,110 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#89 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

My new release _Lost Lake House_, a Roaring '20s retelling of "The Twelve Dancing Princesses," is up there in the juvenile historical fiction categories! (I aimed the listing at YA historical, but it all seems to be lumped under "children's" on the main site).

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #69,610 Paid in Kindle Store 
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1900s 
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States

On the Hot New Releases chart it's at #1 in Historical Fiction > United States > 1900s, and at #11 in United States...but the ten ahead of it are the entire Little House series by Laura Ingalls Wilder, so that's pretty flattering competition.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

My new release, Ishtar's Blade, is doing way better than any of my other novels. It was actually higher yesterday. #104 overall. I was this [] close to the top 100.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #115 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#1 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I tweaked my keywords earlier to get Lost Lake House into the Short Stories subcategory of Historical Fiction, and tonight it's in the top 100 there too! And moved up on the juvenile historical fiction list.

#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1900s 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## JDHallowell

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> My new release, Ishtar's Blade, is doing way better than any of my other novels. It was actually higher yesterday. #104 overall. I was this [] close to the top 100.


Congratulations! That's spectacular.


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Justice is still holding up well:

#8,260 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #55 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #58 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Alvina

My second book "Heavenly Thai Recipes" was #1 in its category last week, but now it is still in the top #10 in Food & Wine > Thai category 



I think my first book was still in the 'Top 100' Best Seller, Asian sub-category, after last month KCD promotion.


----------



## ameliabert

Yes, I am in top 50 in two categories for 1,5 days.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CMMJ0M2


----------



## KeraEmory

Your Name, In Fire

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,801 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > TV, Movie, Video Game Adaptations
#82 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural
#180 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My Complete Edinburgh Elementals series Box Set is in the Amazon UK Mythology Top 100 (just!)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #85,403 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology 
#426 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales 
#588 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CXFM6VK?


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Shadow Sight, the first novel in the award-winning Ivy Granger urban fantasy series, is climbing the lists today.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #103 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GN32I0

Winner of the PRG Reviewer's Choice Award for Best Paranormal Fantasy Novel and finalist for Best Urban Fantasy Series.


----------



## KL_Phelps

My book Mind If I Come in is currently

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,464 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Vampires
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire
#13 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics


----------



## KeraEmory

Not entirely sure how this happened, as I hardly put any promo money into my first free day (have some heavy hitters tomorrow), but:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #96 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > TV, Movie, Video Game Adaptations
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## AndrewSeiple

Well, DIRE:SEED's been bouncing around its categories, but staying within the first 100 or so since its release a week and a half ago... as of tonight it's got the following stats;

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,223 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero 
#17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes 
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Released a new book in my "Tales from the New Earth" series on Sunday. Rankings as of today are:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,399 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #16 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

Always excited when that happens.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My (light) steampunk western, "A Town Called No Hope" under my Izzy Hunter pen name, is currently doing okay in Canada (was #6 in the first category earlier this morning)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,264 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns 
#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns


----------



## mphicks

As of this morning, my short horror story (and latest release) LET GO is sitting at:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #37,256 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
    #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Literature & Fiction 

It's also #7 in Hot New Releases for Horror Short Stories.


----------



## MTM

My Caribbean murder mystery, DEADLY EYES, is currently:
#7,503 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Spies & Politics > Terrorism
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Terrorism
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff

My latest Western, REDIGER, is currently:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,908 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Short Stories 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Western 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Frontier & Pioneer


----------



## KevinH

I'm blessed in that my latest release, _Coronation_, has had a nice debut:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,136 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes


----------



## MTM

The latest for my Caribbean murder mystery, DEADLY EYES:

#4,131 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Spies & Politics > Terrorism
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Terrorism
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime


----------



## William Meikle

My pulp creature feature collection B.E.M. is currently 
#70 in Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories


----------



## Benarroch

Gates to Tangier
(spanish edition) 

En las puertas de Tánger (Áncora y Delfín) (Spanish Edition) Kindle Edition
by Mois Benarroch  (Author) 
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Foreign Languages > Spanish > Ficción Histórica
#212 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Jewish
#266 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Jewish


----------



## Benarroch

Lucena
in Spain

Lucena: Novela sobre una comunidad judía perdida en la historia Versión Kindle
de Mois Benarroch (Autor), Roser Lluch Oms (Traductor)

Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: n°4.615 Pagados en Tienda Kindle (Ver el Top 100 de pago en Tienda Kindle)
n°23 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Literatura y ficción > Ficción religiosa y espiritual
n°35 en Libros > Literatura y ficción > Ficción religiosa y espiritual
n°375 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > Ficción histórica


----------



## Alvina

Yes ! Since I discounted my book - *Heavenly Thai Recipes* - to 99 cents yesterday, it sold 12 copies overnight and is back to '*Top 3*' again !! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,547 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > Asian > Thai
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Cooking by Ingredient > Herbs, Spices & Condiments
#4 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Asian Cooking > Thai


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon!
> 18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!
> 
> 
> 
> #Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> WAHOO!!!


Am I the Killer? consistently in top 100
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,881 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals
#57 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals
#85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime


----------



## Jena H

My three non-fictions are in the top 100 of their specific categories. The Top 20, in one sub-cat. 

*Book 1:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #180,911 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#89 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

*Book 2:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #180,340 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#88 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

*Book 3:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159,785 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Humor & Entertainment


----------



## BookishDreams

The Dark Ones hitting the ranks today! So excited!  

#8,973 Paid in Kindle Store
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

My latest novel, Fallen Angel, was published Wednesday evening and debuted in the Amazon ranks at #398 yesterday morning. By evening, it had climbed to #96 in the Paid Store and #1 in a number of sub-genres. It should remain at #1 in two of its main categories, Action & Adventure > Sea Adventures and Action & Adventure > Travel, through the month of May and into June, as well as being placed in the top 20 of the more competitive Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense subcategories of Crime, Thriller, Suspense, and Mystery.


----------



## LectorsBooks

So...this is a bit embarrassing going after Wayne, but...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #242,580 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Geography & Cultures > Explore the World > Fiction > Central & South America
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Geography & Cultures > Explore the World > Central & South America
#95 in Books > Children's Books > Geography & Cultures > Explore the World > Central & South America


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Also not anything amazing after Wayne, but... Six Celestial Swords has hit some top spots! Woo!

#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Asian
#34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Asian


----------



## SteveHarrison

It doesn't happen too often on Amazon UK, but TimeStorm surged up the charts overnight!

#57 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Time Travel
#65 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Superkev

Very niche subject I know, but sales have been increasing lately so I'll take it any way I can get it 

#146,336 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Teaching > Test Preparation > Careers > Civil Service
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Politics & Social Sciences
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Law > Criminal Law > Law Enforcement


And these are not the best numbers I have seen on a given day, but the current ones as of today.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

Bound In Blue is currently:

#8,565 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Arthurian
#2 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Arthurian


----------



## Jena H

My non-fiction seems to be pretty popular in its particular niche:

#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

Unfortunately I never seem to be looking when it reaches the lower (better) numbers.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion (boxed set romance bundle)

#45 in Books > Romance > Historical > 20th Century


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Cliff Ball said:


> I'm in the top 100 in the UK for:
> 
> Out of Time
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,641 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
> * #53 in Books > Science Fiction > High Tech
> * #85 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> My other three can hit the top 100 in the UK with even less sales than the US versions, but this one stays consistent in the UK Kindle store. It seems like its getting harder and harder to break through the top 100 in the US since Christmas.


Am I the Killer?
Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,195 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals
#60 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime


----------



## jackconnerbooks

Atomic Underworld: Part One is currently #15 in Steampunk and #42 in Cyberpunk.


----------



## Elliott Kay

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,101 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet
#18 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine


----------



## Kristal Shaff

Powers of the Six. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,786 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#19 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## ChessDesalls

_Spellbound_, a paranormal YA collection of novellas opened for pre-order on 5/3 and has already hit #1 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales & Folklore > Anthologies, as well as #1 Hot New Release in the same category.

Happy reading and writing, everyone!


----------



## Wolfpack

We have a bunch on top 100 bestsellers lists. But, I'm kind of proud of West of the War by L. J. Martin


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #436 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Western
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Classics > American
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Historical
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?


----------



## Erick Flaig

Pennsylvanian Haiku

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #22,458 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Poetry > Japanese & Haiku

and free today.


----------



## VincentZandri

The Remains
by Vincent Zandri


----------



## Eskimo

It's Day 3 for my free promo of SAFETY VALVE, and I've finally cracked the Top 50 in overall free... and made it to #1 in my category.  Big thanks to Robin Reads, FKB&T, and of course, ENT for the big final push today.

Hoping for good things when it rolls to pay tomorrow...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #45 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## T S Paul

Ok so here we go. I have been an author since Feb of  this year


Forgotten Engineer
#3,418 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction

Engineering Murder
#7,130 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
    #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Literature & Fiction
    #63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War

Ghost ships of Terra

#6,818 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction 

Revolutionary 
#3,956 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #10 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Lesbian
    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Lesbian Fiction

Insurrection 
#3,211 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #69 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
    #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military

Imperial Subversion
#5,308 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #50 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization
    #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
    #65 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization


----------



## Robert Dahlen

It's been a while (January, I think) since I could legitimately post in this thread, but with a boost from Patty Jansen's latest promo, I made it!  These are for the first Monkey Queen book, _Of Introductions And Abductions_; link in the sig.

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy

#81 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Gay & Lesbian


----------



## Amyshojai

My debut thriller LOST AND FOUND (thanks to a BookBub ad) has climbed the ranks of the free charts. It's dropped by now but was #1 all the way across.   Here it is now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense
•	#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers


----------



## KelliWolfe

Winter's Heat #362 Free in Kindle Store
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Romance
    #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Romance
    #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College

Winter's Spell #5,173 Paid in Kindle Store  #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Romance
Winter's Grip #6,707 Paid in Kindle Store  #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Romance

Winter's Lure is #4,899, so if they'd get the short reads category in there for me I'd have a clean sweep.


----------



## cvannatta

*Magic, New Mexico: In Graves Below* (New release - paranormal romance)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle Worlds > Romance
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial

*Minder Rising* (space opera - Central Galactic Concordance #2)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #146,830 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#633 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#708 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

*Pico's Crush* (Space opera - Central Galactic Concordance #3)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #150,873 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#643 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#675 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance

P.S. Book 1 in my space opera series was in a Patty Jansen promo over the weekend, and I did pretty well, but forgot to capture the ranking numbers.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Collaborative short story that recently went free:

A Friend in Need, by Les Lynam, Tim Hemlin, and me
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,770 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel

It's a time travel mashup that gives readers a sample of our characters and different methods of time travel, set in Hemlin's post-apocalyptic wastelands.


----------



## 74455

I just launched The Beginning of Wisdom, the third book in darkish urban Christian fantasy series (think Ted Dekker + Frank Peretti + Fae + near-future DC), and I temporarily dropped the price of Things Unseen, the first book in the series (several years old), to $0.99. I told my mailing list, but did no other promo. The rankings were higher last night but I forgot about this thread until just now.

Things Unseen is:
#31,832 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Christian > Fantasy
#16 in Books > Christian Books & Bibles > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious & Inspirational Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## jec

Participated in Renee's Mystery Thriller promo resulting in my book, Death of an Idiot Boss, charting on two top 100 lists. Can't wait for the next one.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,629 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies


----------



## Jena H

Non-fiction title:

#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## Yamila Abraham

Indentured Bride has become the highest ranking book of my career so far at #446.  


    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors
    #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories & Anthologies > Short Stories
    #4 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction


I'm filled with extreme gratitude and extremely humbled.  I never thought I could break into Amazon's top 500.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Colony One in the top 100 for all three categories

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,597 Paid in Kindle Store 
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

I've always overlooked this thread because I didn't have any books in the top 100 best seller category under Rachel E Rice. I had many under a pen name for romance erotica, but I didn't want to reveal that information because of family and all.

Nevertheless, if free books count, then I have a book in the 90 minute Science Fiction Fantasy short reads at #19. It's the first book in the Insatiable series "Insatiable: The Lone Werewolf Finds His Mate." This is for individuals 18 and over. 
If it doesn't count then never mind.


----------



## Paula Cappa

The Dazzling Darkness has been selling in the top 100 to 150 in Kindle Mystery/Thriller/Suspense Occult for about a year now (jumps around from #70 to #120 a lot). This is a ghost story that has won Readers' Favorite Bonze Medal for Supernatural Fiction and the Gothic Readers Book CLub Choice Award for Outstanding Fiction.

Paula Cappa


----------



## geronl

I will never get a best seller in any category, in my dreams even.

But in short reads, 90-minute, literature-fiction FREE side, my novella reached #18. 

Talk about a sub-sub-sub category.


----------



## T S Paul

Here is my new release It has been out a single day

The Lost Pilot

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,963 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
    #54 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## SteveHarrison

A double whammy for TimeStorm on Amazon UK today!

#86 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#96 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## effiekammenou

Hi,
My debut novel, Evanthia's Gift is currently #19 in Sagas, #78 in Romance and #95 in women's fiction. My best overall rank in all kindle books was on May 19th and ranked at #123. Review rating is 4.8 with 47 reviews.


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #164,517 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#67 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews



Oh, and the first of my MG series:  (It's permafree, but still, #1 and #3 is quite a coup!)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,280 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical


----------



## Jena H

Wish I'd checked this earlier, I have no idea "how low can I go." 

One MG book, 2nd in series...
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#129,189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

Third in series...
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #129,249 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

First in series is permafree, so these numbers aren't quite as impressive... (But yeah, it kinda is.  )
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #7,257 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical


----------



## lyravalentine

Fated for the Lion had better ranking over the weekend, but I'm still really proud of this.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,131 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#271 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Romance


----------



## ChessDesalls

Results so far for today's FREE promo for _Spellbound_, a summery collection of novellas:

* Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #145 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban*

Not too bad!

Wishing everyone a stack of fun summer reads,

Chess


----------



## T S Paul

My new book of short stories went live on Tuesday 6/7/2016 Already ranking which is awesome

Wilson's War.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,457 Paid in Kindle Store

#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Single Authors
#69 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories & Anthologies > Short Stories
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## melodybremen

I lowered the price of my middle grade fantasy Car Guts to 99 cents and it actually sold a few copies.
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Family Life > Multigenerational


----------



## Shalini Boland

Very excited about my new release The Girl from the Sea. I'm screenshotting all over the place  

#648 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > British
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Psychological

Good luck to everyone one else. May your rankings stay in the top 100 forever!


----------



## Jennifer Morse

Today Redemptions Warrior #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy 

Hovered at #1 for 4 days last week. Our least promoted book and will approach 30,000 downloads with Nook, Smashwords, iBooks and Free Ebooks.net combined. 

Readers love FREE.


----------



## Guest

JAMES 516 (in sig line below):

#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

#94 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## A.E. Wasp

Don't know why I didn't check. 

Buried Desire is #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy

It had briefly been #1 when I ran a promo two weeks ago. Set for another one the end of the month. Trying to get book 2 out for July 1st.


----------



## Kyra Gregory

The first book in my new series, Ascendant, is in the top 100 of two categories! Absolutely thrilled about it, even if it is a little thing.

#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Yip. Number 2 in Horror Anthologies and others. And climbing.

It's Crystal Lake Publishing's biggest launch ever!

GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES - an anthology of dark fiction that explores the beauty at the very heart of darkness. Featuring horror's most celebrated voices, as well as a number of exciting new talents: Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, Paul Tremblay, John F.D. Taff, Lisa Mannetti, Damien Angelica Walters, Josh Malerman, Christopher Coake, Mercedes M. Yardley, Brian Kirk, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Amanda Gowin, Richard Thomas, Maria Alexander and Kevin Lucia.

What is beautiful horror? Awe meets ache. Terror becomes transcendence. Regret gives way to rebirth: http://getbook.at/Gutted

Edited by Doug Murano and D. Alexander Ward. With a foreword from Cemetery Dance magazine founder Richard Chizmar. Interior artwork by Luke Spooner. Cover artwork by Caitlin Hackett.

"Truly one of the best anthologies I have ever read." - Paula Limbaugh, Horror Novel Reviews

"As the title says, Gutted really is a collection of Beautiful Horror Stories that isn't afraid to look for light in the strangest of places, even as it embraces the appeal of the darkness." - Bob R Milne, Beauty in Ruins

"It's a book for readers who love language as much as story, who understand that horror can be beautiful, ecstatic and revelatory as well as down-right scary." - James Everington


----------



## Guest

My new release, BUT NOT FORGIVEN (Clint Wolf Trilogy Book 2) is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,545 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #85 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 
    #11 in Hot New Releases > Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled 

BUT NOT FORGOTTEN (Clint Wolf Trilogy Book 1), which is on the fourth day of a free promo, is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense

It hit #1 in Police Procedurals on the afternoon of June 22nd and stayed there the rest of the day and into yesterday morning, but then went to #3 later in the day and has remained there thus far.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Independence (Two Democracies: Revolution Book 0) is currently
#80 in Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy on amazon.com


----------



## paigemarcella

To promote new release of Eminent (Omnibus), Eminent (Part I) is FREE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,822 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)  #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Science Fiction & Dystopian


----------



## Small Town Writer

I dropped _The Full Moon_ down to $0.99 this week for two promos I'm in. Pretty satisfied with the rank:

#65,328 in the whole store

#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics


----------



## Harmon Cooper

My series starter, The Feedback Loop, grew organically last week from the 100,000s into the 10,000s!

Currently:
#10,587 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk


Sorry for no cover image, I'll wrap my head around my kboards profile later.


----------



## Nancy_G

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays


----------



## Yamila Abraham

My new sci-fi Romance Confiscated Bride is #48 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction

https://www.amazon.com/Confiscated-Bride-BBW-SciFi-Romance-ebook/dp/B01HLO4FRQ/


----------



## Harvey Click

I suppose free shouldn't count in this thread, but I'm a couple days into a free promo for THE HOUSE OF WORMS and so far am pleased with the results. (Of course Bookbub wouldn't promote it.)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #98 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

My wife says it made #90 in the free store earlier this morning, but I missed that.


----------



## Renard

beep boop


----------



## miaarden

_Going Bearserk_ just squeaked into the Top 100 at #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel, at #19,598 in the paid store overall!

The cross-promo that some kBoards members just ran with SPRT for Romance was SUCH a help. Would totally recommend the SPRT promos!

Also this is my first time being in the Top 100 anything! AGH THIS IS AMAZING IT HAPPENED!


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

Harvey Click said:


> I suppose free shouldn't count in this thread, but I'm a couple days into a free promo for THE HOUSE OF WORMS and so far am pleased with the results. (Of course Bookbub wouldn't promote it.)
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #98 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
> 
> My wife says it made #90 in the free store earlier this morning, but I missed that.


Angel's Curse - Book Two of the Angel Series is half a day into a 2-day free promo.

#2880 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Angels

I'm going to have to crack the whip harder if I'm to catch up with you under Dark Fantasy!


----------



## Eskimo

It has been an incredible run today for my Boxed Set....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## paigemarcella

My week long $0.99 campaign for Compliant ends tomorrow. Promotions definitely helped yesterday:


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,574 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
    #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## KevinH

Do audiobooks count? The audio version of _Mutation (Kid Sensation #2)_ has been doing well since its release last week:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#96 in Books > Audible Audiobooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
#456 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction
#1300 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## shunterni

The Mercy of Men, which debuted yesterday, is on a list! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34,732 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#316 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#508 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

It's a small category, but still good, yeah, still good.

Congrats to all you big fish!


----------



## Alvina

My Heavenly Thai Recipes book is currently:

#1 Food & Wine> International & Regional> Asia (since yesterday)

#1 Food & Wine> International & Regional> Asia> Thai


----------



## ChessDesalls

Glistens novella (free)

#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery 

It's a start!

  Chess


----------



## KL_Phelps

Mind If I Come In is currently #2 in satire but for most of yesterday evening and this morning I was #1 and it peaked at #86 overall (now at #167) in the kindle free store.

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire


----------



## Jena H

I can never find this thread when I want it, even if I search for 'Top 100.' 

But here's my latest. Rank for 'general paid books' isn't that low, but....

*#25* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#60* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

These numbers are for a free book, but I'll show it anyway. (It had better numbers over the weekend thanks to Stacy's Christmas in July promo.)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Teen & Young Adult*
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 15 minutes (1-11 pages) > Literature & Fiction

(*Not sure what the Teen & Young Adult thing is about... the book isn't geared toward that audience.)


----------



## Don Donovan

My novel, _Who'll Stop The Rain_ is #14 in Noir. I have to admit I'm blown away by that.


----------



## archaeoroutes

OK, I'm going to list this even though it is free, just because it us my first #1 in the US.
Independence (Two Democracies: Revolution Book 0) reached:
#1 in Science Fiction and Fantasy Short Reads
#2 in Military Science Fiction > Space Marine
#2 in Military Science Fiction > Space Fleet
#4 in Literature and Fiction Short Reads
and 835 overall.


----------



## Jena H

archaeoroutes said:


> OK, I'm going to list this even though it is free, just because it us my first #1 in the US.
> Independence (Two Democracies: Revolution Book 0) reached:
> #1 in Science Fiction and Fantasy Short Reads
> #2 in Military Science Fiction > Space Marine
> #2 in Military Science Fiction > Space Fleet
> #4 in Literature and Fiction Short Reads
> and 835 overall.


Impressive--congrats!!


----------



## Small Town Writer

_Snow After Christmas_ just came off a successful promo last week and is now still ranking high!

#59,906 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#156 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Death & Dying
#1006 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Michael Chatfield

Numbers are still yo-yoing and expect them to change in a day or two, but currently...

#1,921 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#23 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Hard Science Fiction

Woohooo 2 top 20's!


----------



## Nancy_G

*And Never Let Her Go*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #40,314 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Drama & Plays > United States
#70 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Dramas & Plays > Regional & Cultural > United States

*For Free, Black 21 (just went permafree)*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,310 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses


----------



## Jena H

In my MG time-travel adventure series, here's book 2:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#167,968* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#56* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

And book 3:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #140,668* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#46* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

Book 1 is permafree (somewhat lessening the awesomeness of a #1 slot):
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#6,564* Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical

Even though the permafree does well, I've never noticed a lot of sell-through.


----------



## Guest

HOLLOW BOND (Magnolia Parish Mystery Book 2) is:

#4 Hot New Releases in Hard-Boiled Mystery

#6,449 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#38 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#122 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Police Procedurals


----------



## Nancy_G

Oh yeah! Thanks to Robin Reads ad today, _*And Never Let Her Go*_ is kicking romance butt!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,186 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns

And the sales keep coming! Go Robin Reads! 

Edited to add better ranking!


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty was released today and is already doing well. Best result so far is in Australia:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,199 Paid in Kindle Store
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty peaked today in the Australia store at:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,258 Paid in Kindle Store
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Marine
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

It is on the Canada store right now at:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #798 Paid in Kindle Store
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire


----------



## NoBlackHats

New book (Bed, Breakfast and Bones)  for new pen name is up this weekend, and got as low as under 6K for Amazon wide.  Currently
#20 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Financial
#51 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Culinary

No promo yet, but I'm happy at the first results.


----------



## Claire Donovan

My new release is doing pretty well. 

_*Mace: A Stepbrother Romance*_

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQWIU7U

#1,118 overall
#11 Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
#22 Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
#33 Women's Fiction > Sagas
#96 Romance > New Adult & College

Claire


----------



## DougSolter




----------



## adornoda

The Blade Heir had a few sales yesterday and hit one of the lists  

#125,018 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Religious > Christian > Fantasy

And my fantasy novella that recently became permafree is doing well on the free charts:

#7,495 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Religious
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Religion & Spirituality


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Been there for more than a month: GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES

Awe meets ache in GUTTED!

Foreword by Richard Chizmar
Stephanie M. Wytovich, "The Morning After Was Filled with Bone"
Brian Kirk, "Picking Splinters from a Sex Slave"
Lisa Mannetti, "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Neil Gaiman, "The Problem of Susan"
Christopher Coake, "Dominion"
Mercedes M. Yardley, "Water Thy Bones"
Paul Tremblay, "Haunted House is a Wheel Upon Which Some Are Broken"
Damien Angelica Walters, "On the Other Side of the Door, Everything Changes"
Richard Thomas, "Repent"
Clive Barker, "Coming to Grief"
John F.D. Taff, "Cards for His Spokes, Coins for His Fare"
Amanda Gowin, "Cellar's Dog"
Kevin Lucia, "When We All Meet at the Ofrenda"
Maria Alexander, "Hey, Little Sister"
Josh Malerman, "The One You Live With"
Ramsey Campbell, "The Place of Revelation"

You really need to read this, because this is Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories: http://getbook.at/Gutted


----------



## Jena H

My MG time-travel adventure books.  (First in the series is permafree, usually in Top 5 for Colonial period.)

Timekeepers:  Civil Disturbance:
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

Timekeepers:  Good as Gold:
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


(First in the series is permafree, usually in Top 5 for Colonial period... even beating out the paid version of a book written by a "famous" person.  )


----------



## SteveHarrison

TimeStorm jumped into the top 100 on Amazon Australia today:

_#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel_

...and, in a neat two-hander, reached its highest spot yet on Kobo:

_#29 in Science Fiction & Fantasy, Science Fiction, Adventure _


----------



## Nikko

Our new book The Dead Planet made it under 100 in two categories on its second morning!

#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## J.J. Thompson

My newest release in my "Tales from the New Earth" series is doing well. I'm happy that folks still like Epic fantasy.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,620 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #26 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Talbot

_Souls by the Sea_, my free first-in-series.

#7,892 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban
#103 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

Curses! I'm three over in YA today.


----------



## Not any more

The Succubus Gift (1st book in my sig) 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,927 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
    #123 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
    #235 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

Another 3 books in the series are in the top 200 for Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary

It's a pretty good month, especially for a book published in 2012.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

His First His Second just dropped out of Women Sleuths but is riding high in Pulp Thrillers (was #1 in both a few days ago thanks to some promo activity - #60 overall paid!).

http://amzn.to/1Rj9sKS

#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
#124 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths


----------



## harker.roland

Murder Makes the Grade: A Ghosts & Grades Paranormal Mystery (Book 1 of Ghosts & Grades)

Not sure what my sudden spike is from as I have no registered sales or borrows, but results are results:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #104,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
*#39 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mashups *
#327 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Psychics 
#522 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Ghosts


----------



## Alvina

Thanks so much for the help of our fellow Kboard members in suggestions and in changing the book cover, my latest release "10 Minute Herbal Recipes" is now in the 'Top 100' Best Seller of a highly competitive category! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #44,253 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#24 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Exercise & Fitness > Quick Workouts
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Quick & Easy

​


----------



## Guest

Shadow Born - #85 Paid in Kindle Store.

Congrats to everyone burning up the charts this week! I've seen a few titles from authors I know doing well   I love to see that! Keep it up!


----------



## Dave Johnston

#53 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Short Stories

Best wishes everyone!!


----------



## archaeoroutes

*Liberty*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,559 Paid in Kindle Store
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#112 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire

*Independence*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #341 Free in Kindle Store (was 176 this morning)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine


----------



## S.L.

This was a nice surprise to come home to.  Been hovering between 40-100k for the past week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #24,865 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > United States
#294 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#322 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## jec

Death of an Idiot Boss
Have a boss you'd happily kill?
Somebody beat her to it.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #55,382 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:

#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Gone Girl

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## C. Rysalis

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,640 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero


----------



## MacyBabineaux

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,525 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Fantasy


----------



## Richard Langridge

Uk store:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #31,395 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Humour > Parodies
#90 in Books > Humour > Parodies


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty just broke into the top 100 in Space Marines. It is #99 now (and hopefully climbing)

UPDATE 19:02 -
Amazon US Best Sellers Rank: #6,039 Paid in Kindle Store
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#81 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet

Amazon UK Bestsellers Rank: #7,889 Paid in Kindle Store
#63 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#63 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#77 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## archaeoroutes

Another update on Liberty at 1600 BST on 6/9/16:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,081 Paid in Kindle Store
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine
#32 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet


----------



## hlynn117

Corner Store Witch is still on pre-order, and it cracked a top 100!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LBVGDCA?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660

#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Alvina

My _Heavenly Thai Recipes_ is on 99c Kindle countdown Deals now!

Right now it is the #1 Best Seller! However, the overall ranking have dropped from 8,000+ since yesterday...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,933 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > Asian > Thai
#2 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Asian Cooking > Thai
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Cooking by Ingredient > Meat, Poultry & Seafood > Meats


----------



## DexyDoo

Alpha Awakened
#29,775 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica > Paranormal


----------



## Carmen Lascu

'10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account: Become a Twitter Expert' is now on

#56 in Kindle Store > Books > Computing > Tech Culture & Computer Literacy > Social Networks - in Amazon.co.uk
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Computers & Technology - in Amazon.com
#83 in Books > Computers & Technology > Business Technology > Social Media for Business - in Amazon.com


----------



## Brian J. Robb

Perhaps no surprise, as it is the 50th anniversary today, but Star Trek: 50 Years on the Final Frontier is hitting the charts:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > History & Criticism
#28 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

BJR


----------



## hlynn117

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,021 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban
    #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
    #148 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


THANKS K BOARDS!


----------



## BobW

Barely!

The Prophet of Marathon:

#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > American


----------



## The 13th Doctor

On Amazon UK (free), time-travel story 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,469 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## harker.roland

My first audio book for the Ghosts & Grades series - Murder Makes the Grade is currently #55 in mash-ups!!! Check it out in my signature.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Falling Into Drew, contemporary romance

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,756 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
    #20 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sports
    #139 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Sports


----------



## hlynn117

And...it got better.  This is my first self-pub launch day, and it's going way better than I thought it would! I'm hoping to hit #1 in my top category, but we'll see.

#3,057 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## A.C. Nixon

Heal Me- Club Surrender Book 1

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#102 in Books > Romance > Multicultural

Hold Me- club Surrender book 2

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,789 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
#102 in Books > Romance > Multicultural

Best launch ever.


----------



## ICRobledo

My book is a new release, Nonfiction, called The Secret Principles of Genius: The Key to Unlocking Your Hidden Genius Potential

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #61,707 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Counseling & Psychology > Creativity & Genius
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Self-Help > Memory Improvement
#55 in Books > Self-Help > Memory Improvement

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Principles-Genius-Unlocking-Potential-ebook/dp/B01LZIE9HS/


----------



## jec

Death of an Island Tart

#39,780 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## The 13th Doctor

'A Town Called No Hope' 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #672,736 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Science Fiction 
#824 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk 
#1015 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk


----------



## AltMe

Home is where the Hero is:


 *Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #428 Paid in Kindle Store 
 #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
 #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Fleet* 
 #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Marine*


----------



## JaclynDolamore

I've never posted here before although my book has stuck in the very bottom of Fantasy > New Adult since release, but things really picked up for The Sorcerer's Concubine in September for some reason! Currently I'm at:

#2,634 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

Also #79 in Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery and #80 in Romance > Fantasy.


----------



## ScottFish

https://www.amazon.com/Minute-Sales-Coach-Presents-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8

This is a testament to category choice. I haven't sold that many books yet.

#7 in Books > Education & Teaching > Higher & Continuing Education > Vocational
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Education & Reference
#116 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Marketing & Sales > Sales & Selling


----------



## ChessDesalls

My YA time travel is up there this weekend:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #700 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers > Mystery & Detective
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers


----------



## T S Paul

The Prequel to my New Series..    Born a Witch... Drafted by the FBI!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,157 Paid in Kindle Store 

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
    #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## MCwrites

Just squeaked onto the top 100 in Action & Adventure with the book in my signature

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,659 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #95 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller 

And its on the Post-Apocalyptic and Dystopian lists in the .ca store. Do we list the Canadian and UK stores too? 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,637 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Last night I reached two top-100 lists with my new release Losing It in Africa:

#8,416 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance
    #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime


----------



## ChessDesalls

With Halloween around the corner, _Darkness Echoes_ is soaring!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #156 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Celebrations > Halloween
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories


----------



## Catharine Glen

It's been a fun morning.  The Rose Crown topped its categories around noon!  Now just watching that Free rank...  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #100 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

// edited, hit #100 just a little while ago.


----------



## Talbot

Souls by the Sea, a Halloween story, is doing well thanks to the season.

#1,722 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal & Urban
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

October in general is being good to me!


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Newcomer, a science fiction anthology written by authors from KBoards is currently:
#31 in Kindle US> Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#45 in Books US > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Grace M Jolliffe

Hi everyone - it's nice to share some good news.
My book Piggy Monk Square is in the top 100 in 3 categories.
I had a Bookbub advert a month ago (UK only) which was very successful and I think it has been holding its own since though I am looking for more ways to promote as we speak.

UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,933 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #5 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Humour & Satire > Dark Comedy
    #54 in Kindle Store > Books > Crime, Thriller & Mystery > Thrillers > Historical
    #65 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Historical


----------



## PaulLev

McLuhan in an Age of Social Media

#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Politics & Social Sciences


----------



## dorihoxa

Morta Fox 1 is #1 in Vampire suspense! 

#788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#23 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## Jena H

dorihoxa said:


> Morta Fox 1 is #1 in Vampire suspense!
> 
> #788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
> #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
> #23 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires


Congrats!!

One of my non-fictions is still in the top 100 of it's niche:
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

I can never find this thread when I want to post in it... really need to bookmark it.


----------



## ScottFish

Paperback Version: #15 in Books > Textbooks > Business & Finance > Sales 
Kindle Version: #41 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Humor & Entertainment

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Simple-Strategies-Success/dp/1519072325/ref=zg_bs_684250011_15?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z666FV3QMX7TZ1ERDWP1


----------



## William Meikle

THE CIRCLE GATHERS, the 1st book in our VEIL KNIGHTS series under the pen name Rowan Casey is currently...

#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Vampires


----------



## Not any more

My new book released on Tuesday. It was higher (#1379 in the overall store) but still sticking. It's in the top 10 on two HNR lists and top 50 in the third.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,553 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
    #236 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## AltMe

The last in my series: Hero to the End...

#1,377 Paid in Kindle Store
 #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
 #21 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Marine* 
 #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Fleet*


----------



## Michele_Mills

My new Science Fiction Romance novella, Rayzor's One, debuted on 12/6 and on 12/7 it peaked at #9 in SFR and #700 overall in the Store. Here it is, still being a bit sticky a week and a half later.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,188 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#50 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction


----------



## ChessDesalls

Pleased to see my box set up in the category ranks. No paid promos/ads this time, but I don't bring this one down to 99 cents often. 

#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#90 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 

Happy holidays, everyone! I hope 2016 treated you well.

 Chess


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:

#138,711 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#14* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#49* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## Jena H

So TWO of my non-fictions are on a roll.  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #183,236 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

and

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #134,700 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## ScottFish

Day one into my first ever Kindle Countdown Deal on my second book right now. Ran a BargainBooksy to go with it.


----------



## J.J. Thompson

It took a week to gain some traction after release, but I'm happy to say that the last book in my current Fantasy series, Tales from the New Earth: The Queen of Dragons,  is finally doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,706 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
    #44 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
    #105 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Alvina

Merry Christmas! 

My "Heavenly Thai Recipes" is the Christmas #1 Bestseller in all of it sub-category:

​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,114 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > Asian > Thai
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Cooking by Ingredient > Meat, Poultry & Seafood > Meats
#1 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Asian Cooking > Thai


----------



## jec

Death of an Idiot Boss

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,428 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My wife's next release, The Bone Tree, is currently #11 in Asian Myths and legends and #1 HNR in that category.


----------



## ScottFish

When you are so close you can taste it... Just a couple more sales and page reads could get me to #1 (for Sell Smarter for those who may want to help push!).


----------



## Eskimo

Admittedly it's in the Free Category, but I'll take a #1 any way I can get it....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery >  Private Investigators


----------



## Not any more

Update 3 weeks after release:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,199 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
•	#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
•	#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
•	#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## Jena H

From earlier today, two of my MG adventures:

*#61* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

and

*#59* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

I wish there was a way to retroactively see how high our books get, without having to monitor them every hour. Who knows, all of our books might hit #1... when we're sleeping and can't check.


----------



## Adair Hart

A first for me to have books 1-4 in the top 100 of my subcategory:

Book 1 -  #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 
Book 2 -  #44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 
Book 3 -  #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 
Book 4 -  #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 

It's the third day of my KCD, so I expect it to drop out after it ends, but a good feeling for a few days at least.


----------



## Holly Dodd

So in a daze right now.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #994 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Classics > Women's
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College


----------



## AlecHutson

My debut book that I released in the beginning of December continues to climb. And I was scared of the 30 day cliff! Today is my best day, but every day recently has been my best day. 

29 sales today
20,562 page reads today

#2918 in the paid Kindle store
#52 in Sword and Sorcery
#85 in Epic Fantasy
#100 in Coming of Age


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #137,817 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#74 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

ETA:
Same book, 2 hours later....    

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #113,378 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#52 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## ChessDesalls

New release of the second installment of a novella series. It's a start! Congrats, everyone, on your amazing numbers!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41,558 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Holidays & Celebrations
    #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Thanks to Amazon Ads (I assume), my book *The Whispering Tombs* is...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,119 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy (** was number 1 this morning for several hours!! **)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel

*Cigs, Bolan & Strange Men With Guns* is...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,997 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## wingsandwords

I've seen this thread around and always wanted to post in it  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #692 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters
    #1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Witches & Wizards
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters


----------



## Beth_Hammond

This is The Sound of the Stones right now. I was at #51 in Fairy Tales yesterday and so close to the top 100 in the other two! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,557 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Fairy Tales
#160 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#185 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Finally got around to putting my first short story up for free.  No advertising, nothing and this happened.

#3,928 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Not sure what it is doing under science fiction as I never put that down in categories or keywords.


----------



## Jena H

It's a niche, but I'll take it:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #199,528 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#28* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#68* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#109 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

I still wish we could see a chart or something to see exactly how high (low?) our books go on the charts, For all I know this book could have cracked the 150k mark at some point overnight.


----------



## Jena H

Well , um, it seems kind of lame to follow my own post. 

But today for some reason there was a *HUGE* spike in downloads of one of my freebies, in my MG series. It happens from time to time, I have no idea what prompts sudden spikes in downloads, but today was one of them. Anyway, the result is probably the lowest (best) I've ever seen the rank in the Free Kindle Store. (It may have been higher but I wasn't home to see it.)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#639* Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies


----------



## amiblackwelder

Yesterday, EXOTIQA broke the top 100 in YA Dystopia and landed the #68 spot next to Veronica Roth's FOUR. #11,500 in overall Amazon ranking.

https://www.amazon.com/EXOTIQA-WORLD-Book-1-ebook/dp/B06WRWZRMN/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## dianapersaud

Thrilled that Seducing Anjali is now #83 Romance.

I've been taking screen shots since last night


----------



## Eskimo

SAFETY VALVE finally cracked the list....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,413 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#61 in Books* > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
*#62 in Kindle Store *> Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#118 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Just put out my next free short fiction work, The Red Blade, without any fanfare or advertising, and it started off better than I expected.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,749 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies & Short Stories
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## kierang

Hi everyone, yes, I'm delighted FIVE MONKEYS as of right now is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,886 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Satire
#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Satire

and it's doing even better over at the UK store:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,767 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Gay & Lesbian
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Satire
#32 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie

My momentary brush with fame -

"Vegas and the Mob" cracked the Top 100 today, currently sitting at #90 paid. 

Ah, the power of BookBub!

As for Author Rank, it's nice to be number 4 in History sandwiched between Patricia Cornwell and Bill O'Reilly


----------



## Sapphire

OK, I finally have a chance to post in this thread. This is late in the day of a BookBub ad on When Least Expected which is currently #72 Paid in the Kindle Store and #7 in Women's Fiction. The second book in the series, Yesterday to Tomorrow, is #26 in Genre Fiction--Holidays.


----------



## MN_Arzu

_Underneath - A Merfolk Tale_ is #9,418 Paid in Kindle Store 

#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales

It's been going in and out of the top 100 in Mythology & Folk Tales all week long, too


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Wowie, zowie!

Legacy of the Highlands https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank*: #91 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Series
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense

url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2/?tag=kb1-20]







[/url]


----------



## JamesShava

Hello everyone,

The Quantum Mechanic - The Secret https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0NA9L4

is on its way up the Amazon Bestseller ladder

#65 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Religious > Christian > Science Fiction
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial & Revolutionary Periods


----------



## JamesMakasi

Hell everyone,

How I Quit Smoking In 1 Single Day: A chain smoker's true real life story (Stop Smoking) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DURR4A8
has been in the top 100 in 3 categories!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:

#4 in Books > Children's Books > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Health > Substance Abuse
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Addiction & Recovery > Tobacco
#28 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Addiction & Recovery > Smoking


----------



## Joseph Malik

I just saw this thread, sorry.

Dragon's Trail was at #19 in Fantasy > Military last week, the third time it's been on the front page in the past five weeks. I got a screen cap the first time, when it hit #18.

It's now at #91 but it's been bouncing around between 50-150 for the past six weeks or so.


----------



## Jena H

Funny how this thread can sink into the MIA list for a few weeks at a time, and then get really active for a few days. But I guess it's a good thing-- means we're all selling a lot. 

I wasn't going to go out of my way to add this, but since the thread is here, I'll add my minor accomplishment.

*#60* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Dave Johnston

99p / 99c (FREE ON Kindle Unlimited)

"The Lot of a Nobody" : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL

Top Book Blogger post here: https://booksvertigoandtea.com/2017/03/23/the-lot-of-a-nobody-by-dave-johnston-released-32217/

*#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Peer Pressure
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Social & Family Issues > Self-Esteem
#3798 in Books > Young Adult*


----------



## Joseph Malik

Aaaaand, it's back. Dragon's Trail is #34 _edit: holy crap, #26_ in Military Fantasy right now and appears to be climbing. It went on a tear overnight after not doing much on the 'Zon since I went wide on 1 April. It's been outselling Amazon on Google Play and iTunes for the past week, and then Amazon just, like, woke up this morning and took off. Again.

I have no promo running right now, and this has been happening more and more; I've been getting massive spikes on Amazon every couple of weeks, which last for a day or two and then burn out. I'm guessing it's because the book is either being discovered by new groups or it's being socialized somewhere that I can't see. I'd give my eye teeth for a buyer history.


----------



## MTM

My TRIANGLE OF HOPE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,795 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > British & Irish
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Literary Fiction > Psychological


----------



## wwoodard8

Yahoo! Got to 30! 90+ downloads first day! A real feeling of accomplishment...










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO3Q6
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Religious


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Girl on a Swing (Wounded Bird #1)
https://www.amazon.com/Girl-Swing-Contemporary-Romance-Wounded-ebook/dp/B01N2SOGGZ/

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## archaeoroutes

It's free, but I still like seeing a #1 linked to one of  my books...
Independence on amazon.com
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine


----------



## Jean Paul Zogby

The Power of Time Perception.

The Power of Time Perception: Control the Speed of Time to Slow Down Aging, Live in the Moment, and Make Every Second Count Now

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: **#487 Paid* in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Physics > Time
#1 in Books > Science & Math > Experiments, Instruments & Measurement > Time
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Counseling & Psychology > Cognitive Neuroscience & Cognitive Neuropsychology


----------



## AmesburyArcher

My medieval historical  'Mistress of the Maze' has been ranked between 3-5 since the weekend in Biographical Historical fiction on Amazon UK. It did make it to #1  in that category for a day last week. It has also been between 2-5 in Medieval Historical Romance.
I have  4 others floating around in the top 100 of that UK genre too; several of them, my 'I, Richard Plantagenet' books (about Richard III) pop in and out, being the oldest, but MY FAIR LADY (my most successful book, about the little-known Queen, Eleanor of Provence) is consistently in the top 20 and has been since last October.


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #431,301 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#58* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## because

My wife's new book was out a week ago:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42,176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Technical
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Nonfiction
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Publishing & Books > Authorship


----------



## Jena H

What a difference a day makes. I love it when people buy all three books at once.  (Non-fiction)

*Book 1:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #155,155 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#80 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

*Book 2:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #159,953 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
#84 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

*Book 3:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #160,698 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Humor & Entertainment
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,812 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#23 in Books > Self-Help > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## MTM

My Caribbean mystery, DEADLY EYES

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,093 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime
#88 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime


----------



## S.L.

My new release, Land of the Dogs:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,490 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#217 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#288 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Joseph Malik

*DRAGON'S TRAIL is currently:
#1 in Canada > Fantasy (Currently #41 in the entire Kindle Canada Store)
#2 in Australia > Fantasy
#3 in UK > Fantasy > Epic
#3 in UK > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#3 in UK > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Epic

CANADA:









UK:









AUSTRALIA:*


----------



## Joseph Malik

Also, #29 in Military Fantasy on Amazon.com.


----------



## Alvina

My latest release, Breakthrough Anti-Aging Recipes (Natural Methods to Youth and Beauty) is in the Top 10 Best seller categories:



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #41,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Alternative & Holistic > Naturopathy
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Alternative Medicine > Naturopathy
#28 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Alternative Medicine > Naturopathy

P.S. I still haven't sent the new letter to my subscribers.


----------



## Jena H

Yesterday was a good day.... thank heavens May is looking a little brighter than the abyss that was April!! Anyway, two of my books are in the Top 100 of their (admittedly obscure) categories.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #135,543 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#47* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #499,763 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#83* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews



Alvina said:


> My latest release, Breakthrough Anti-Aging Recipes (Natural Methods to Youth and Beauty) is in the Top 10 Best seller categories:


Top 10... congrats!!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Still in the top #100 after three months. My Kindle Scout book Cowboy Sanctuary.Cowboy Sanctuary

#3,157 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Books > Romance > Western
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns


----------



## NancyRichards

Today:

Mother, I Don't Forgive You: A Necessary Alternative For Healing

#79 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Families

Also, currently number 9 in Hot New Releases under Child abuse. It has remained in the top 100 since the release.


----------



## Jena H

One of my MG books (won't last, I'm sure):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #197,610 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#73* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## Ethan Jones

My newest spy thriller, The Belgian Bagman, on pre-order (release date is June 13):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,097 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage

Thanks to everyone who picked up a copy.

Blessings,
E


----------



## vvcam

Michelle Hughes said:


> Still in the top #100 after three months. My Kindle Scout book Cowboy Sanctuary.Cowboy Sanctuary
> 
> #3,157 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #49 in Books > Romance > Western
> #49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns


That's so great! I hope mine can do that too.

My husband has been a member of this board for a while and I lurked around and learned a lot from here  Just got my two-book series published recently and as of now, they are on promo and are at:

*Book 1* _Everything I Learned About How to Publish a Book_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,077 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Technical
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Nonfiction
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Fiction

*Book 2* _Everything I Learned About How to Market a Book_

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #29,859 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Nonfiction
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing, Research & Publishing Guides > Fiction
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Entrepreneurship & Small Business > Marketing

I am pretty happy with the small results


----------



## Not any more

New book on pre-order (3rd in my sig) scheduled for release next week.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,101 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## Jena H

Interestingly, two of my non-fiction books (part of a three-book series) are currently occupying the same slot in their little micro subcategories.

*Book 1:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #287,102 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#28* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

*Book 2:*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #280,564 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#28* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## Kay7979

Both of mine are, while on $0.99 Kindle Countdown Deals:

Beyond the Forest: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,681 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales 

Shadowglade:
#6,952 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Fantasy 
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure


----------



## 10105

Yep.

#38 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Music > Theory, Composition & Performance > Theory
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Music > Theory, Composition & Performance > Instruction & Study

#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## nikkykaye

My first erotic romance novella and its sequel are both in the Top 100 for Erotica. Since the former was published last August and the latter in February, I'm pretty happy about that. What's considered "sticky," anyhow?


----------



## Alvina

The Breakthrough in Anti-Aging is now:



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,844 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Alternative & Holistic > Naturopathy
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Alternative Medicine > Naturopathy
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Health, Fitness & Dieting


----------



## DmGuay

Jess, Rising finally made it into the top 100!     

#84 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Mysteries & Thrillers > Romantic
#88 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers > Fantasy & Supernatural
#91 in Books > Teens > Mysteries & Thrillers > Romantic


----------



## 57280

Amazon Canada, but I'll take it.

The Case of The Pink Lady: A Dick Nixon Mystery
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,862 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
#96 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/5790762011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5_last#5


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Officer launched today at #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories.
#3 in Hot New Releases for that category too ​


----------



## Jena H

I bet the ranking of this particular book reached a higher (lower?) number overnight while I was asleep. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #201,772 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#65 *in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## skywalker

Fitness Powered Brains, #1 in Sports Medicine


----------



## Jena H

Yes, this book is free (in ebook) but still.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,119 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical


----------



## anotherpage

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Today at 2pm est; This is a NEW FIRST for my book 'The Cries Of Vampira' on Amazon!
> 18 downloads this month...best sales month ever!
> 
> 
> 
> #Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,997 Paid in Kindle Store * #78 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies * #80 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> WAHOO!!!


What and give away all our secrets? On your bike!


----------



## ChessDesalls

My little lantern novella 🖤

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Holidays & Celebrations
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Holidays & Celebrations > Halloween


----------



## melodybremen

The Boy Who Painted the World made it into the top 100 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Arts, Music & Photography > Art > Painting 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Growing Up & Facts of Life > Difficult Discussions > Homelessness & Poverty


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE, on sale now through August 1, 2017 for only $0.99. I cannot resist this pun: Now top dog in CATS.

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#42 in Books > Self-Help > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## NeilMosspark

Spear's Journey

Canada
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01LYD4XR1
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #413 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LYD4XR1
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,333 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#4 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#47 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction

this is 4 days after a international book bub.

sadly little to no effect on the .Com store
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYD4XR1
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #133,898 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#478 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#626 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Cyberpunk
#2305 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction


----------



## LadyG

_Fat, Fifty, and Menopausa_l is #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Essays.

_Edited to make that #73._


----------



## Jena H

The second book in my MG series.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #137,567 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#32* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## Amanda Abram

My first book, _*The Importance of Getting Revenge*_ has held the #1 spot in one of its categories for about two months straight now, getting booted out only a couple of times recently due to other book's Bookbub deals. But it always goes right back! For now, anyway...

Its current rankings are:

*#1 *in Books > Teens > Romance > Romantic Comedy
*#16* in Books > Teens > Romance > Contemporary
*#16* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary

The bottom two fluctuate on any given day from 8 - 17 or so.

It's done WAY better than I ever thought it would when I first put it up. Certainly never expected to see a "Best Seller" tag above it!


----------



## Eskimo

CORNER BLITZ shot up the charts yesterday. Nothing quite like a BookBub promo....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #191 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Hard-Boiled


----------



## SteveHarrison

Just reached my highest ranking for TimeStorm on Amazon Canada

#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#22 in Books > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## vvcam

Yay! I got a little orange badge #1 New Release in Personal Budgeting for Because Money Matters: The 8 Principles to Build Your Wealth 

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #55,263 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Budgeting
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Money Management
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Investing > Investing Basics


----------



## Jena H

vvcam said:


> Yay! I got a little orange badge #1 New Release in Personal Budgeting for Because Money Matters: The 8 Principles to Build Your Wealth
> 
> *Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #55,263 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)*
> #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Budgeting
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Money Management
> #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Investing > Investing Basics


Hurray for you! I don't think I've ever had an orange badge.

But here's my small contribution to this thread for the day:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #225,227 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#36* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#78* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## vvcam

Jena H said:


> Hurray for you! I don't think I've ever had an orange badge.
> 
> But here's my small contribution to this thread for the day:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #225,227 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> *#36* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
> *#78* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


Thanks, Jena! It was kind of nice to see it before the 30-day cliff. Still in the top 100 lists though 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #49,635 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Budgeting
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Money Management
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Investing > Investing Basics


----------



## LeeMountford

My second book, The Demonic, managed to get to No 1 in British Horror Fiction (still there now, getting me a little orange tag  ). It did break the top 1000 in the paid store for a while too (getting to the mid 700s). 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,225 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult

My first novel is still doing okay as well and is currently at No 10 in the same category!

Really pleased with how things are going so far!


----------



## vvcam

LeeMountford said:


> My second book, The Demonic, managed to get to No 1 in British Horror Fiction (still there now, getting me a little orange tag ). It did break the top 1000 in the paid store for a while too (getting to the mid 700s).
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,225 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British
> #5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
> 
> My first novel is still doing okay as well and is currently at No 10 in the same category!
> 
> Really pleased with how things are going so far!


You are doing great, congrats!!!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Yip. Today's new release from Crystal Lake Publishing is on the Horror Short Stories list:

THIS IS GOING TO HURT

The eleven stories in Ugly Little Things explore the depths of human suffering and ugliness, charting a course to the dark, horrific heart of the human condition. The terrors of everyday existence are laid bare in this eerie collection of short fiction from the twisted mind of Todd Keisling, author of the critically-acclaimed novels A Life Transparent and The Liminal Man.








With an introduction by Bram Stoker Award-winner Mercedes M. Yardley and illustrations by Luke Spooner, Ugly Little Things will be your atlas, guiding you along a lonely road of sorrow, loss, and regret. This is going to hurt - and you're going to like it.

"Todd Keisling is a born storyteller, drawing the reader into artfully constructed narratives that scout the darker end of the literary spectrum with skill and bravado. A pleasure to read, his stories linger well after the last page has been turned. Excellent stuff." - John Langan, author of The Fisherman

Experience it today!
Amazon: http://getbook.at/ULT
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35507584-ugly-little-things
Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-5R2qtbpK4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jena H

I have a first-in-series that's permafree, and yet according to KDP, the other day someone _bought_ it. And it was on the .com site, too, and not in a foreign country. 

So today the rank is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,050 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#62* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
*#93* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Action & Adventure

This happened two days ago.. I wish I'd checked the details yesterday to see how high in the ranks it got.


----------



## PG Allison

Thanks to finally releasing another book, all six in my Missy the Werecat Series are currently in the top 100 for the Superhero category:

          Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero

Having a Newsletter definitely helped.  Book I is permafree and at #5 in the free category while the other five are in the paid category.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Amanda Abram said:


> My first book, _*The Importance of Getting Revenge*_ has held the #1 spot in one of its categories for about two months straight now, getting booted out only a couple of times recently due to other book's Bookbub deals. But it always goes right back! For now, anyway...


That's super impressive. Congrats!


----------



## AmesburyArcher

My new book, A MAN WHO WOULD BE KING (which is about Richard III and his 'frenemy' the Duke of Buckingham) is number 4 in Hot New Releases in Biographical historical fiction on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## TrevorWyatt

95 in Hard Science Fiction! This is a first for me, I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Had an impromptu 99 cent sale of my Lantern collection over the weekend. This was better yesterday, but I forgot to post:

#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Anthologies


----------



## Jena H

Hurray for all of us, and these impressive numbers. 

Here's three of my MG adventure series books:

This one is a freebie:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,399 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
*#2* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
*#4* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel

The others are NOT free.
Book 2:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #109,383 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#30* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
*#98* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical

Book 3:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #109,486 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#31* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
*#99 *in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical


----------



## Eskimo

I did a roll-your-own BB Promo this week for CURSE OF THE AFFLICTED and ended up with some pretty good results:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Guardian released today at #55 in sci-fi anthologies.


----------



## TexasTeacher

As of 6:00 p.m, my second book in the Chomper Universe series made it in!



#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult 
#177 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror 
#198 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## austenlover

My latest novel,  A LOVE THAT HEALS, is free 28 to 30 November and so far it's doing okay. Funds are tight, so I only did a couple of cheap paid promos and a couple of free ones so I'm not expecting big things. At 7am UK time 29 Nov, it's listed below.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #944 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Military
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Romance
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction > Women's Fiction


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Guardian is now:
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Steampunk
Building nicely as word spreads. No commercial promos done yet.


----------



## TexasTeacher

Wow! Now both Chompers and the sequel made it into the count!

#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror 
#162 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian 
#326 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Teen & Young Adult 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > Two hours or more (65-100 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror


----------



## DrewMcGunn

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25,112 Paid in Kindle Store 
#64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Alternate History 
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History 
#84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel 

Using AMS as my only marketing ploy at the moment.


----------



## Rosie Scott

Current Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #16,033 Paid in Kindle Store for _Fire_ (The Six Elements Book 1)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military

And _Earth_ (The Six Elements Book 2) is currently at:
#71 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military

I am using an AMS campaign for _Fire_. No advertising for _Earth_ whatsoever.


----------



## William Meikle

Currently #93 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Stories


----------



## AmesburyArcher

On Amazon UK, I am #1880 overall, and #6 in biographical historical fiction with 'A Man Who Would be King; The Duke of Buckingham and Richard III.' I have my other two Richard III books floating at around 50 in that cat., and my medieval novels My Fair Lady and Mistress of the Maze in the lower 30's. I am trying to completely take over that category, haha.


----------



## solo

Just a noob author. Starting writing for a free serial website four months ago. Published on Amazon end of September 2017 (the tribulations of self-publishing! I could write a novelette about it. Errors and missteps galore!). Only 2 books live on Amazon.

Genre - Fantasy. The Accidental Archmage Series. 

UPDATED. 31 December 2017
Book One is still in the top 20 of its subgenre after 3 months.
#1,964 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology

Book Two reached #1 on in the subgenre on launch day last 26 November.
#2,887 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology

Book 3 on pre-order 17 December 2017. March 16, 2018 release.
#12,755 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Mythology & Folk Tales > Mythology

The BSR trampoline really is something. Trying to avoid being obsessed with it. I hear it's an ailment peculiar to new authors.

Only on Amazon. Did enroll it in KU.

Hope things work out. I haven't quit my day job. I still write on the free website.


----------



## SteveHarrison

Thrilled that TimeStorm shot up the UK charts for Xmas: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MXP9AOC

#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#65 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel


----------



## Vishal Reddy

My investing guide for beginners, ONE HOUR INVESTOR, is currently at #80 in the Money Management subcategory of Personal Finance:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #72,658 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management > Money Management
#214 in Books > Business & Money > Personal Finance > Budgeting & Money Management
#1210 in Books > Self-Help > Success


----------



## weeble

So changeable of course but pleased with the numbers this morning...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,569 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Horses
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Sports > Individual Sports > Horses > Equestrian
#26 in Books > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Pets & Animal Care > Horses > Riding


----------



## Amyshojai

Excited my 3-book thriller box set is holding steady (it HAD been as high as #43 Paid on Dec. 24). As of today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #304 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Animals
•	#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Animals
•	#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Medical


----------



## Alvina

Happy New Year! 

My Pad Thai Recipes book is back to Top 10 in its category again!



#53,710 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Regional & International > Asian > Thai
#13 in Books > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Asian Cooking > Thai
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Cookbooks, Food & Wine > Cooking by Ingredient > Meat, Poultry & Seafood > Meats


----------



## DrewMcGunn

Just finished running my first promo (apart from AMS ads) and below is my current ranking:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,731 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Alternate History
#17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History

This is my highest ranking ever. I owe it to a bargain booksey today, that has resulted in more than 40 downloads at 99 cents.  Read through to my 2nd book is currently 8ish.
I expect it to rank higher tomorrow, when my promos from eBookHounds and BKNights hit and then on he 3rd with FKBT. 

I'm so motivated, I'm going to go work on book 3 now.


----------



## William Meikle

INFESTATION is #30 in Genre Fiction > Sea Stories

​


----------



## dorihoxa

24 days into my newest series and here are the ranks:

#489 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


I'm hoping to get as high as #300 in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jena H

dorihoxa said:


> 24 days into my newest series and here are the ranks:
> 
> #489 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
> 
> I'm hoping to get as high as #300 in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Very nice numbers! 

My non-fiction series did well today. Here is book #1:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #140,840 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#18* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#38* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine
*#71* in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

Books 2 and 3 are *#19* and *#20*, respectively, and *#39* and *#40* in the next category. Book #3 is also
*#42 *in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Humor & Entertainment


----------



## MyraScott

dorihoxa said:


> 24 days into my newest series and here are the ranks:
> 
> #489 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
> 
> I'm hoping to get as high as #300 in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed!


I noticed on your reviews that your Bone Coven series appears to be copied from Jenna Wolfhart's Bone Coven series... is that true? I've read Jenna's series and yours sounds extremely similar.


----------



## Jena H

Book 2 in my MG series....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #109,303 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#31* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
*#84* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical

Book 3 in the same series....

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #142,419 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#38* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
*#127 *in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical

(Hmmm. Funny how the ranks for the first category (Hist Fiction/US/1800s) are relatively close, but the other category (Action-Adventure/Historical) are much farther apart.  )


----------



## BenHammott

Sarcophagus: Their mistake wasn't finding it, it was bringing it back!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076GQ5WZS









Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,088 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > British


----------



## Michele_Mills

Nobody move! I've got FOUR books in the top 100 of Science Fiction Romance right now! There's a new release (Jan. 4th) and the other three in the series all rose up too. This happened in Sept with a different series (two books) and also last summer (three books)- which lets me know my books have awesome read through!

So far I've thrown money at FB ads, started an AMS on first in series. There was a bit of ads for 2nd in series at 99 cent. My newsletter. A few swaps. An author FB takeover. Some signal boosting on FB by friends in niche. There's lots more promo stacking to come!


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,034 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#67 in Books > Romance > Paranormal

#6,664 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#96 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#119 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#504 in Books > Romance > Paranormal

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#41 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#206 in Books > Romance > Paranormal

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,289 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#46 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
#231 in Books > Romance > Paranormal


----------



## Jena H

Michele_Mills said:


> Nobody move! I've got FOUR books in the top 100 of Science Fiction Romance right now! There's a new release (Jan. 4th) and the other three in the series all rose up too. This happened in Sept with a different series (two books) and also last summer (three books)- which lets me know my books have awesome read through!
> 
> So far I've thrown money at FB ads, started an AMS on first in series. There was a bit of ads for 2nd in series at 99 cent. My newsletter. A few swaps. An author FB takeover. Some signal boosting on FB by friends in niche. There's lots more promo stacking to come!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,034 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #20 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
> #67 in Books > Romance > Paranormal
> 
> #6,664 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #96 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
> #119 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
> #504 in Books > Romance > Paranormal
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #41 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
> #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
> #206 in Books > Romance > Paranormal
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,289 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #46 in Books > Romance > Science Fiction
> #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Science Fiction
> #231 in Books > Romance > Paranormal


Hurray for you!! What a feeling, right??  Although I'm not really sure what a FB takeover is......


----------



## William Meikle

My creature feature INFESTATION is at #26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Stories. Which is nice.

 ​


----------



## Guy Riessen

Piercing the Veil (my first full-length novel) released on December 15th
This is the highest its been at, it reached 16,000's during its release week, and has been hovering around the 20,000-40,000 on any given day. Today my second NL came out, so maybe I hit some readers who had gift cards after Christmas?

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,105 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Occult
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Queen Mab

I saw this today on my book page for Time of Grace, and I couldn't believe it because I didn't know such a thing existed! 

Amazon Author Rankbeta  (What's this?)
#67 in Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance
#88 in Books > Romance > Historical

I'm on BookBub, needless to say, and it will be brief. But now I get why folks fuss about rank so much.


----------



## mphicks

Over on Amazon UK, BROKEN SHELLS is ranking!
#66 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#71 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Jena H

Two of my nonfiction books:

#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#44 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#45 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

and...

#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#45 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


----------



## DrewMcGunn

Wow... been a little while since anyone's updated this thread.
My 3rd book in my series has done well today, enough so that at the time of the below screen shot, I snagged #1 in my genre's new release.









At the moment, overall ranking is:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,553 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Alternate History
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Alternative History


----------



## carlhackman

I managed to get to #31 in Short Stories/S&F when Amazon made my prequel short story GERALD BECOMES A WIZARD, perma-free after price matching


----------



## William Meikle

INFESTATION is currently #89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Sea Stories

​


----------



## William Meikle

Meanwhile my permafreebie, DEAL OR NO DEAL is currently #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## ElectenggEbooks

Delighted to inform you that my following Books are in Promotion for the Month March & April !

Amazon.com	B077Z4HR62	BASIC DESIGN OF 400/220KV SUB-STATION: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING	Apr 15, 2018	Apr 22, 2018	
Amazon.com	B075FW2DLM	INDUSTRIAL DESIGN ENGINEERING AND APPLICATIONS HANDBOOK: (ELECTRICA...	Apr 01, 2018	Apr 08, 2018	
Amazon.com	B075HXCRMN	Industrial Cabling and Earthing Design Engineering Handbook: Electr...	Mar 25, 2018	Mar 31, 2018	Scheduled
Amazon.co.uk	B077K64L8Q	INDUSTRIAL POWER SYSTEMS PROTECTION: ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING	Mar 23, 2018	Mar 30, 2018


----------



## carlhackman

Thank you, Jeff. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#90 in Books > Self-Help > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock 2: Second Course is just scraping into a top 100 paid category:

#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous 


Then I went further up the list and found a few more:


Hal Spacejock 8: Double Trouble

#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous 


Hal Spacejock 3: Just Desserts

#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous 


And in the Freebies ...

Hal Spacejock

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous 


To be fair, I don't think it's a hard-fought category. What, teens don't like laughing too?


----------



## A Rivera

Hey K-People!  I'm the publisher/owner and editor-in-chief at an indie press in Chicago (Grey Matter Press). I've been lurking around KBoards forever. Only recently did I create an an account and, oddly, this happens to be my first post. I stumbled on this thread while researching another topic. Since I'm unable to find info on that topic, I thought I'd reply here with some our books (mine included) that are currently in a Top 100 Bestseller list on Amazon. (I hope I don't screw things up.  )

DEATH'S REALM: Tales of the Supernatural
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,515 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Anthologies
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories

https://www.amazon.com/Deaths-Realm-Stephen-Graham-Jones-ebook/dp/B00R5ACYAW/


----------



## A Rivera

And the second title in a Top 100 Bestseller list. This one has been at #1 but is still hanging onto its Top 100 status.

PEEL BACK THE SKIN: Anthology of Horror Stories
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #87,331 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror 
#68 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Anthologies

https://www.amazon.com/Peel-Back-Skin-Anthology-Stories-ebook/dp/B01G5NBVO4/


----------



## A Rivera

I CAN TASTE THE BLOOD by Josh Malerman, John F.D. Taff, Erik T. Johnson, J. Daniel Stone and Joe Schwartz

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #91,179 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror 
#71 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Anthologies

https://www.amazon.com/Can-Taste-Blood-Josh-Malerman-ebook/dp/B01JSRKB9K/


----------



## A Rivera

This one's been hanging out in the Top 100 for some time and was solidly in the Top 10 on three lists a few weeks ago. Looks like it's ready to slip off. Hopefully I can keep it on the list with a bit more work over the next few days.

THE BELL WITCH by John F.D. Taff

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #28,790 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts

https://www.amazon.com/Bell-Witch-John-F-D-Taff-ebook/dp/B078L23ZMC/


----------



## AltMe

Yesterday's Spacemage debuted yesterday around 2000 in the paid store, and is hanging in around there.

#1,916 Paid in Kindle Store 

 #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
 #29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > *Space Fleet* 
 #29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Galactic Empire*


----------



## A Rivera

SAVAGE BEASTS

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #99,851 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections > Horror
#79 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Anthologies

https://www.amazon.com/Savage-Beasts-John-F-D-Taff-ebook/dp/B013Q0UDYI/


----------



## Not any more

Gods and Demons was released last Sunday, March 18.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,110 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters
#1 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Witches & Wizards
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Werewolves & Shifters

https://www.amazon.com/Gods-Demons-Dark-Streets-Book-ebook/dp/B07B5LT4Y4/


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,194 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance
#40 in Books > Self-Help > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## cursetheflame

At the moment, my debut novel, Don't Trust Me, is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,249 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective


----------



## dkw

#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Satire
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Satire

=)


----------



## 10105

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Music > Instruments & Performers > Piano
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Music > Theory, Composition & Performance > Theory

The paperback is selling well too, considering it's in a niche, but I don't know its ranking.

I was amused to see that the book is in the top 100,000 in Paid in Kindle Store, which includes all genres.



(Does anybody actually read these posts?)


----------



## Jena H

Al Stevens said:


> (Does anybody actually read these posts?)


(Probably only other authors, right before they post their own Top 100 info.  )

~ ~ ~

My MG time-travel, book 2:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #161,322 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

NF books, *#2* and *#3* in the series:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #375,074 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #378,511 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## AmesburyArcher

A MAN WHO WOULD BE KING-The Duke of Buckingham and Richard III has been bouncing around the top 30 in Medieval History on Amazon .com and in the top 30 biographical Historical fiction on the U.K. Site. 

BLOOD OF ROSES--Edward IV and Towton was in the top 50 of '1-2 hour reads Biographical on .com, and in the top 25 of Biographical Historical Fiction and top 15 in Royalty in the U.K. 

Both set during the Wars of the Roses, as you might have guessed!


----------



## Queen Mab

We can include free books here, I hope? I have to put in a plug for BookZio's promo service... I've been pleasantly surprised!

#810 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Gay Fiction
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Bisexual Romance
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Romance > Gay Romance

(It's A Knight's Tale: Kenilworth in my sig.)


----------



## kylowalters87

Yes my book has been listed on bestseller list:


http://geni.us/smuu


----------



## Simon Haynes

Got one in the freebie top 100 in a couple of categories (seems to be doing better with the new cover):










Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,003 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction

This one's in Patty's 99c promo this month:










Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #90,895 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous

and this one isn't










Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #124,604 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty is:
#142 overall paid
#1 in post-apocalyptic scifi (not quite sure why, though a world does get nuked)
#2 in space opera
#2 in galactic empire

http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/liberty.php


----------



## archaeoroutes

It was up to #31 overall paid when I woke up this morning. Topping Space Fleet, Space Opera and Galactic Empire. Also, author rankings have appeared under the about the author bit - #5 in science fiction.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Was quite chuffed to see 9 of my 10 novels/boxed sets in the top 100 paid in my category on amazon.co.uk. The other one is #1 free in the same category. Full house!

Kindle Store > Books > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous

I'd scroll through the list and - yep, there's another one.

Amazon UK is pretty much my biggest market.


----------



## R.D. Smith

Kinda surprised by this...my paperback hit a Top 100 list. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76,397 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#96 in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals


----------



## Michael Roch

Right now, Bumpty-Bumpty-Bump!: The Stephen King Daily Reader, is . . .

. . . #28  Kindle Store  >  Kindle  eBooks  >  Reference  >  Trivia & Fun Facts  >  Trivia

My best today was #23 in that same category.


----------



## FelissaEly

International BookBub today got my husband's book to #1 in Dark Humour and currently #54 in the top 100 paid in Canada!


----------



## Eva Chase

Had to share this because it's a first for me and one I wasn't sure I'd ever reach: My new release, Claimed by Gods, is in the top 100 of all Kindle books!  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #92 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Romantic

**happy dance**


----------



## BrunoMiller

Breakdown is:
#31 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
#34 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic

Pretty pumped about that for my first book!


----------



## Jena H

Right now three of my four MG adventure books are:

*#52* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

*#53* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s

*#71* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1900s

The first book in series is free, but even so:
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > Colonial
*#7* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Spies


----------



## Jena H

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #161,413 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE.

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## BrunoMiller

My book, Escape, is actually the #1 New Release in Dystopian Science Fiction right now!


----------



## Jena H

BrunoMiller said:


> My book, Escape, is actually the #1 New Release in Dystopian Science Fiction right now!


Fantastic, congrats!


----------



## BrunoMiller

Jena H said:


> Fantastic, congrats!


Thank you. I can't really believe it myself.


----------



## Saffron

Woo hoo! The FLAT SQUIRREL is flying high today! He's #9 in the 'Top 100'!

#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Animals > More Animals > Mammals

and...

#104 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Animals

Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Flat-Squirrel-Fiona-Faith-Ross-ebook/dp/B07FGRRFQ8/

Also on the dot com site for you guys over the pond.


----------



## Saffron

By the way, congratulations, everyone. It's hard, this promo stuff. Keep writing! Keep promoting!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Peace Force made it to #100 Free across the whole store last night, after an ENT promo. Led to a small boost in sales of the rest of the series, but it's early days yet.

Hmm, just checked and a day AFTER the promo it's on #81 free.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #81 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Humorous
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction


----------



## AltMe

Tomorrow's Spacemage debuted at #1045 in the paid store, and is sitting at 

 #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > *Metaphysical & Visionary* 
I think this is my best launch yet. No advertising as yet other than normal launch, still waiting for AMS to approve. So quite chuffed with the good start.


----------



## nogoodauthor

Love this thread! My first book is doing really well right now. Been sporting the orange tag since the month started. Hopefully it sticks for awhile more.  


#2,265 Paid in Kindle Store 

#1 in Books > Teens > Romance > Romantic Comedy

#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Contemporary

#15 in Books > Teens > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Saffron

FREE! WRITING FICTION! for 3 days. In 'TOP 100' FREE.

#17 in Short Reads.
#21 in Writing, Research & Publishing Guides.

Going UP... #16 and #19 respectively. I wish i knew where the results were coming from. Let's hope they keep coming. Anyway, it's a FREE download so what have you writers got to lose?

Woo hoo!

Listen guys, I spent my early years as a fiction writer making all kinds of rookie mistakes. I've published what I learned, so you don't have to waste time. Valuable tips and exercises to help you nail it. Why trudge through the sludge when you can fast-track your writing to a higher, more professional level?

AND IT'S FREE!!! Load yer kindle!

Here's the link:
https://www.amazon.com/Writing-Fiction-What-known-started-ebook/dp/B01LLG43PE/

In UK store:

#5 in Kindle Store > Books > Education & Reference > Writing

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Fiction-What-known-started-ebook/dp/B01LLG43PE/


----------



## Jena H

Non-fiction:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #279,614 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#37* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews


----------



## Simon Haynes

This is for my Omnibus on the UK site (hence the lack of reviews, and the easier path to a bestseller ...)










First time I've earned the flash I believe. I've been pushing this title hard these past 4-5 days, as I have a bookbub on Sunday. Nice platform to launch from!


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

All three of my Jake & Boo books have been bouncing in and out of these two categories since Not a Zombie came out in early July. At the moment, here are the ranks for Not a Werewolf:

#76 in Books > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Mystery & Detective

Which I think is not too bad for a book that was published three years ago.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Madeline_Kirby said:


> Which I think is not too bad for a book that was published three years ago.


I agree! Don't tell anyone, but the three books in my box set were first published in 2000, 2002 and 2003.


----------



## Jena H

Today:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,561 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#74* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure

For the record, the book was published almost five years ago.


----------



## Joseph Malik

_Dragon's Trail_ is back into the top 100 in Military Fantasy.

#99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military

Also, this month it officially broke 10,000 unit sales, almost all of them in the past 18 months. So, 30-day cliff, my ass?

Aw, crap. I just hit refresh, and it's now at #103. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Jena H

Joseph Malik said:


> _Dragon's Trail_ is back into the top 100 in Military Fantasy.
> 
> #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military
> 
> Also, this month it officially broke 10,000 unit sales, almost all of them in the past 18 months. So, 30-day cliff, my ass?
> 
> Aw, crap. I just hit refresh, and it's now at #103. So close, yet so far.


Don't you wish you could see how low (high?) the rank gets, without having to watch and refresh every two minutes?


----------



## Joseph Malik

HA!

Like capturing a freakin' leprechaun, I swear.


----------



## Jena H

Book Two of the series. Yay!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #153,401 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#42* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s


----------



## Joseph Malik

I keep erasing the old one and posting new data because, damn. What a day!

Release Day for_ The New Magic._










Also, this.


----------



## AmesburyArcher

My two most recent books in my 'Medieval Babes' series are both in the Top 100 of Biographical Historical Fiction in both the US and UK.

THE WHITE ROSE RENT 


THE CAPTIVE PRINCESS


----------



## Jena H

Non-fiction....

*#4* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#23* in Books > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
*#35* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

Yeah, it's a niche, but still... Top 100 in a category is still Top 100 in a category.


----------



## Joseph Malik

THE NEW MAGIC is still solidly in the Top 100 in Military Fantasy in both ebooks and paper-and-ink, as well as New Adult Fantasy:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,547 Paid in Kindle Store
#53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military
#66 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military
#67 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College*

Still at #6 in Military Fantasy New Releases, between Myke Cole (Tor) and Brian McClellan (MacMillan).

And for the last two days, it's taken DRAGON'S TRAIL with it:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,492 Paid in Kindle Store
#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Military
#130 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#249 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism*

Edit to add: We launched at full-price, with a two-year gap between releases.

The sales strategy that enabled this is on my blog, the entry entitled *"30-Day Cliff, My Ass."*


----------



## Jack Krenneck

Joseph Malik said:


> The sales strategy that enabled this is on my blog, the entry entitled *"30-Day Cliff, My Ass."*


Congratulations on 10,000 sales. It's a nice feeling, and your blog post was interesting.

Newbies might read your sales strategy though, and I think it's important they recognize a few things. There really is a 30 day cliff. Sales peak, plateau and deteriorate. Amazon gives algorithm advantages in the first 30 days that dry up afterward. How fast sales drop after the plateau depends on a lot of factors. Only poor performing books actually fall off a cliff...the rest just go through a gradual slide until the next book in the series is released -- or there's a major promo.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you've had two Bookbub promos on your first book. Your post doesn't mention Bookbub, and newbies might figure your 10,000 sales were all at full price and that sales numbers increased naturally over time. Just something they should know. Breaking down the figures into numbers sold at 99c and full price would give them a better idea how all this went down. Especially given that no author can count on getting one, let alone two, Bookbub promos.

Also, you apparently got advice from "well meaning indie authors" that it was career suicide to produce a professional-caliber novel, that you should barely revise, much less edit. That spellcheck was enough and Grammarly was great, if you wanted to spend the money. And that nothing else works. All I can say is...yarg! Glad you didn't follow that advice...and it's non-standard advice here on kboards or from any other reputable source. Newbies should know that too.


----------



## Joseph Malik

Jack Krenneck said:


> Congratulations on 10,000 sales. It's a nice feeling, and your blog post was interesting.
> 
> Newbies might read your sales strategy though, and I think it's important they recognize a few things. There really is a 30 day cliff. Sales peak, plateau and deteriorate. Amazon gives algorithm advantages in the first 30 days that dry up afterward. How fast sales drop after the plateau depends on a lot of factors. Only poor performing books actually fall off a cliff...the rest just go through a gradual slide until the next book in the series is released -- or there's a major promo.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you've had two Bookbub promos on your first book. Your post doesn't mention Bookbub, and newbies might figure your 10,000 sales were all at full price and that sales numbers increased naturally over time. Just something they should know. Breaking down the figures into numbers sold at 99c and full price would give them a better idea how all this went down. Especially given that no author can count on getting one, let alone two, Bookbub promos.
> 
> Also, you apparently got advice from "well meaning indie authors" that it was career suicide to produce a professional-caliber novel, that you should barely revise, much less edit. That spellcheck was enough and Grammarly was great, if you wanted to spend the money. And that nothing else works. All I can say is...yarg! Glad you didn't follow that advice...and it's non-standard advice here on kboards or from any other reputable source. Newbies should know that too.


All solid points.

I can't stress enough the value of having a professional cover, editing, and proofreading sufficient to qualify your work for curated-content (competitive) promotions--Bookbub, ENT, Early Bird, The Portalist--as well as consideration for mainstream reviews and inclusion in major website articles and listicles.

It is (now) nonstandard advice, though it's advice I was given time and again, that it is insane to put his much work behind a debut novel, that I should just do the bare minimums and that the best investment was a second book ASAP. That said--and I mention this in my blog post--this wasn't my first novel; I'd been writing for nearly 30 years. It was just my first _published_ novel. There's a huge difference, there.


----------



## AlecHutson

Joseph Malik said:


> All solid points.
> 
> I can't stress enough the value of having a professional cover, editing, and proofreading sufficient to qualify your work for curated-content (competitive) promotions--Bookbub, ENT, Early Bird, The Portalist--as well as consideration for mainstream reviews and inclusion in major website articles and listicles.
> 
> It is (now) nonstandard advice, though it's advice I was given time and again, that it is insane to put his much work behind a debut novel, that I should just do the bare minimums and that the best investment was a second book ASAP. That said--and I mention this in my blog post--this wasn't my first novel; I'd been writing for nearly 30 years. It was just my first _published_ novel. There's a huge difference, there.


My opinion is that within the self-publishing sphere the various genres and subgenres are extremely distinct - not just in topics, obviously, but in reader expectations and behavior. Certain extremely trendy subgenres - in fantasy, I'm thinking LitRPG or perhaps the new harem stuff I've seen rising in popularity - can get away with a much less professional product in regards to covers and editing and still find success. This is, I believe, because of the lack of material out there and the horde of voracious readers. In more established subgenres like epic fantasy you almost certainly have to present a very polished product to stand out.


----------



## Jena H

Joseph Malik said:


> All solid points.
> 
> I can't stress enough the value of having a professional cover, editing, and proofreading sufficient to qualify your work for curated-content (competitive) promotions--Bookbub, ENT, Early Bird, The Portalist--as well as consideration for mainstream reviews and inclusion in major website articles and listicles.
> 
> It is (now) nonstandard advice, though it's advice I was given time and again, that it is insane to put his much work behind a debut novel, that I should just do the bare minimums and that the best investment was a second book ASAP. That said--and I mention this in my blog post--this wasn't my first novel; I'd been writing for nearly 30 years. It was just my first _published_ novel. There's a huge difference, there.


I have no idea when you were given such advice (that a professional-looking cover is unimportant, don't bother paying for editing, etc)... maybe it was in the beginning of the ebook evolution years ago, when readers were buying any book they could find and the books were flying off metaphorical shelves. But for the past five years (at least) the advice here has been solidly in the camp that "good covers are very important, write your best work, and always get professional editing." As far as I can tell, those pieces of advice are more or less considered "de rigueur" around here.


----------



## Jack Krenneck

AlecHutson said:


> My opinion is that within the self-publishing sphere the various genres and subgenres are extremely distinct - not just in topics, obviously, but in reader expectations and behavior. Certain extremely trendy subgenres - in fantasy, I'm thinking LitRPG or perhaps the new harem stuff I've seen rising in popularity - can get away with a much less professional product in regards to covers and editing and still find success. This is, I believe, because of the lack of material out there and the horde of voracious readers. In more established subgenres like epic fantasy you almost certainly have to present a very polished product to stand out.


I think this is right. There are markets within markets even within the epic fantasy category. Even within sub-genres. And different authors use different strategies to reach their target readers. What works for one may not work for another.


----------



## pcedmonds

I feel like I am cheating because mine is just a short story and has that "new release" boost, but what the hell. Might as well join the fun. While I can.

_Mildred's Choice _is ranked:

#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## Jena H

One of my freebie short stories....

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #963* Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#2* in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Literature & Fiction
*#7* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Holidays
*#7* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Jena H

It Takes a Thief.... women's/crime adventure:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #27,421 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure*


----------



## mitch176

This thread legit makes me so happy for you all.


----------



## Jena H

mitch176 said:


> This thread legit makes me so happy for you all.


To be honest, it doesn't take much to get a few of my books in the top 100 of their particular sub-categories.


----------



## mitch176

Jena H said:


> To be honest, it doesn't take much to get a few of my books in the top 100 of their particular sub-categories.


Regardless, very happy for you.


----------



## MTM

My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE, is the reason I am going to uncork a bottle of sparkling wine right now.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,018 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


----------



## Jena H

mitch176 said:


> Regardless, very happy for you.


Thanks.


----------



## Jena H

MTM said:


> My true romance memoir, THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE, is the reason I am going to uncork a bottle of sparkling wine right now.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,018 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Cats
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Love & Romance


Enjoy the vino!


----------



## azebra

I don't look at my UK rankings much but this month I've sold more in the UK and I think I did last month too. 
My ranking is better in the UK but I don't seem to be hitting any categories. Time to try and sort that out!!!
In UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 6,932 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#369 in Books > Children's Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
Compared to US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,071 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#5 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Collections
#16 in Books > Children's Books > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Multicultural
#18 in Books > Children's Books > Geography & Cultures > Travel


----------



## Jena H

One of my non-fictions:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #357,627 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#52* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews

And while this one is a freebie, it doesn't usually get to this ranking:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,042 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#62* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
*#71* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
*#80* in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

Excited to report that all four of my Jake & Boo books are in the top 100 of their main category. Not an Elf, the newest, is the best performer:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #38,879 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#18 in Books > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Mystery & Detective
#238 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters


----------



## Jena H

ameliag said:


> This morning I was in the Top 100 of the free category in the entire Amazon store. Last rank was 56.
> 
> Now it's 124.
> 
> The sequel (up for pre-order) ranks at 25,571 in the paid category.
> 
> I achieved my Christmas dream!


Yay for your Christmas dream!


----------



## AlecHutson

Kind of cheating because I had a Bookbub today, but The Crimson Queen is currently #175 in the Kindle store, #1 in Sword and Sorcery and #2 in Epic Fantasy (Darn you, Nora Roberts!).


----------



## Jena H

Yes, it's a free book, but this particular book doesn't usually get to this level of ranking.  Although to be honest, it's been 'selling' (or, rather, downloaded) at quite a decent clip lately, for some reason that I'm not going to question (gift horse, mouth, and all that).  I'm simply quietly psyched.  

#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Women's Adventure
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime
#83 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Now, here's hoping that all these recent downloads lead to a little sell-through to books 2, 3, and so on.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

The latest for Not a Werewolf is below, but all four of the Jake & Boo books are in the top 25 of the LGBT mystery category. But it's seeing my books on the same page with Josh Lanyon and Donna Leon (two authors whose work I love) that's the real thrill!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,922 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Mystery & Detective
#7 in Books > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery
#174 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Supernatural > Werewolves & Shifters


----------



## Jena H

Books 2 and 4 in my time travel series:

*#37* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1800s
#112 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#123 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel

*#57* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > United States > 1900s
#115 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Historical
#124 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Science Fiction > Time Travel


----------



## mitch176

I published my debut novel today! It's currently sitting on the following rankings for paperback...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 1,786 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
#*44* in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#*89* in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#*97* in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

Shocked doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## Stephen Hall

Yes! 
And thank you for asking!

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Photography > Theatre > Acting & Auditioning
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Studying & Workbooks > Workbooks
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Education & Reference > Studying & Workbooks > Study Guides

https://www.amazon.com.au/How-Win-Game-Shows-Strategies-ebook/dp/B07N8D7C6C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1548981196&sr=8-2&keywords=how+to+win+game+shows


----------



## KevinH

I feel blessed that my new release, _Replication: A Kid Sensation Novel (Kid Sensation #6)_, seems to be doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,963 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Contemporary
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Science & Technology
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Action & Adventure

In fact, the other 5 novels in the series are also in the Top 100 at the moment.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

All three books in the *Psi Squad* series are free this week and starting off well in their category -- Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Paranormal, Occult & Supernatural. Presently:

The Psi Squad Book One = #25
The Psi Squad & the Atherton Ghost = #24
The Psi Squad & the Unhappy Valentine = #36


----------



## 98475

My book: Aliou https://www.amazon.com//dp/B079Y913XS/ is in top 100 for the following categories:

#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Sports > Soccer
#94 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Literature & Fiction > Geography & Cultures > Africa


----------



## Lick Darsey

_Lick and the Invasion: Books 1-3_ is ranked in the top 100 of the following categories:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,830 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Humorous
#91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Men's Adventure

The individual installments are also hanging around in the top 100 of Humorous Science Fiction.


----------



## TromboneAl

_Conclusive Evidence_ has hung around the top end of the Legal Thrillers top 100 (paid) for a few days. Best rank: 5,876:


----------



## J. B. Cantwell

#26 in the whole dang Kindle store with a Middle Grade FREE BookBub! Nuts!


----------



## lea_owens

My new release, Zo, is having some free days (I almost never do give-aways, but, what the heck, I never thought I'd make money from writing anyway  ) and it is #71 overall free, plus a #1 and #3 in a couple of romance genres. One of my friends said it was ranked better earlier, but I didn't see it with my own eyes, so doesn't count.

The other books almost always do well in their genre rankings, occasionally have 'best seller' stickers put on them by Amazon, but rarely dip under 20,000 overall ranking, they just kerfuffle along between 20k and 100k  most of the time, and then drop right out to several hundred thousand if I forget to push them along.


----------



## Jena H

First in series for my MG series.... it's free in ebook form, but this is for paperback (which is NOT free):

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #70,693 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)
*#94* in Teen & Young Adult Time Travel Fiction

And here are the first & second books in my non-fiction series:

Book #1) Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #305,074 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#39* in Television Guides & Reviews

Book #2) Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #306,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#40* in Television Guides & Reviews


----------



## vvcam

My newest book gets the orange tag #1 New Release in Job Interviewing! It's also on special promotion.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #16,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Job Hunting (Kindle Store)
#20 in Job Hunting (Books)
#3 in Job Interviewing (Kindle Store)


----------



## AmesburyArcher

My newest historical fiction, THE PRINCESS NUN, which is about Mary, daughter of Edward I, a medieval nun who definitely liked fun rather than prayers has been lingering between 14-18 in the historical biographical fiction category in the UK and between 1800-2100 overall in the UK kindle store.


----------



## Nancy Wagaman

Wow ...I'm so happy to see that _The Curious Dreamer's Dream Essentials_, released in June, is lingering around the top five in:

*#6* Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Counseling & Psychology > Dreams
*#6* Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Politics & Social Sciences > Philosophy > Reference
*#3* Books > Reference > Encyclopedias & Subject Guides > Pop Culture

My 2018 book, _The Curious Dreamer's Dream Dictionary,_ has been ranking well for many months in:

*#4* Kindle eBooks > Reference > Dictionaries & Thesauruses > Translation Dictionaries
*#12* Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Alternative Medicine > Reference


----------



## Jena H

Yes, it's a niche, but my non-fiction book has these stats:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #230,537 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Television Guides & Reviews
#93 in TV Guides & Reviews
#86 in Emergency Medicine (Kindle Store)

Hurray!


----------



## William Meikle

My creature feature collection, BUG EYED MONSTERS is 

#58 in Science Fiction Anthologies (Kindle Store)
#69 in Science Fiction Anthologies (Books)


----------



## KevinH

I feel blessed that my most recent release, _Incarnation: A Kid Sensation Novel,_ is doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,788 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Superhero Fantasy eBooks
#4 in Teen & Young Adult Contemporary Fantasy eBooks
#6 in Metaphysical Science Fiction eBooks


----------



## kswalker

It's release day for book 2 in my steampunk series and I have a promo running on book 1. I just broke into a top ten:

Mechanical Beasts (book 1)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,338 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#13 in Teen & Young Adult Steampunk
#17 in Gaslamp Fantasy (Kindle Store)
#9 in Teen & Young Adult Steampunk eBooks

Bionic Witches (book 2)
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #130,637 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#57 in Teen & Young Adult Steampunk eBooks


----------



## KevinH

It got to #1 in the various categories earlier, but I feel favored in that my scifi novel _Terminus (Fringe Worlds #1)_ is still doing well:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #300 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Exploration Science Fiction
#2 in Colonization Science Fiction eBooks
#2 in Colonization Science Fiction


----------



## Jena H

My MG adventure books.

*Book 1* (freebie):
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,769 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Children's Spy Books
#2 in Children's Historical Action & Adventure
#1 in Children's Colonial US Historical Fiction

*Book 2*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #174,915 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#43 in Children's 1800s US Historical Fiction

*Book 3*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #175,033 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#44 in Children's 1800s US Historical Fiction

*Book 4*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #175,105 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Children's 1900s US Historical Fiction


----------

